# What Are You EATING right now?



## HappyFatChick

Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie Ice Cream. MMMMMM....:eat1: 

.....passing big,full bowls to anyone who even dares to say "nothing".....


----------



## swamptoad

A Giant Pop-Ice Popsicle. (Green)


----------



## missaf

Rib-Eye - Pan seared with garlic/peppercorns
Broccoli Basil pasta salad
French Bread - roasted garlic on top
Shallot/Garlic mushrooms
Mike's Hard Cranberry Lemonade
Saut'd Sugar snap peas


----------



## fatgirlflyin

a fuji apple


----------



## Brandi

Salted cashews, almonds and macadamia nuts.

Diet coke


----------



## HappyFatChick

Well, thanks to Missaf I had to go get something else. 

...... Now eating homemade linguini with homemade marinara and grated parmesan cheese....:eat2:


----------



## dreamer72fem

Dove smooth milk chocolate with almond candy bar....yummy


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

Cheesebuger...:eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

Um, I won't say 'cos right now I'm having my health-foody breakfast that I have on my day off from work and everyone will begin yelling. I'll have some Ben & Jerry's though, thanks!


----------



## fatkid420

a Taco Al Carbon from El Pollo Loco. I love these things.


----------



## Miss Vickie

My homemade fresh strawberry pie with real whipped cream. (le sigh)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I've been craving Chocolate Fudge Brownie Ice Cream for awhile. 

Right now I'm just drinking Dr. Pepper. (I drink too much soda. I know.)


----------



## Esme

Hershey's minis. I save the "Special Dark" for last. YUM!

Oh, and the ever-present diet Dr. Pepper!


----------



## HappyFatChick

Homemade peanut butter cookies shaped like flags. MMMMM:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Salted cashews, almonds and macadamia nuts...




wow - me too. Are they Mauna Loa? Good stuff!


----------



## MassiveMike

Snack size Snickers, Smartfood popcorn, and a coke with some maraschino cherries.


----------



## SexxyBBW69

chocolate chip cookies......


----------



## Fuzzy

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I've been craving Chocolate Fudge Brownie Ice Cream for awhile.
> 
> Right now I'm just drinking Dr. Pepper. (I drink too much soda. I know.)



No such thing as too much Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Fuzzy

Right now? A Dark Chocolate Klondike Bar.

_What would you do for a Klondike Bar....?_


----------



## missaf

Fuzzy said:


> No such thing as too much Dr. Pepper.




There is such a thing as too much Dr. Pepper + Rum, though 

*HIC*


----------



## Tracyarts

Kashi multigrain hot cereal with a *generous* amount of fresh-ground cinnamon. Just finished my yogurt. Trying that Activia stuff that is supposed to be good for the stomach. Hoping it helps counteract the gastric side effects of the Metformin/Glucophage I take for my diabetes/PCOS.

Tracy


----------



## moonvine

Diet Mountain Dew.


----------



## Esme

Toasted English muffin with natural peanut butter and cherry preserves. YUMMY!


----------



## snuggletiger

Regular flavored pringle potato chips


----------



## SoVerySoft

Lime coconut patty imported from Florida. Yum.


----------



## jamie

I forgot my lunch this morning and then didn't have time to go out because of meetings, so I scrounged around my office for food. I am having an apple, sugar free chocolate pudding, wasabi peas and some Werther's chocolate covered toffees.


----------



## Carrie

Keebler mint creme-filled chocolate cookies that I had the foresight to stick in the freezer. :eat2:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Well Im on a health kick, lol (sarcastic!)

I just ate 6 no bake cookies, a piece of cake with butter cream frosting, and now I am going to burger king. After sweet, MUST have salty. (no, I dont eat like this all the time, lol...but it's fun while it lasts)


----------



## Brandi

8 sugar fresh "chewy" cookies from pillsbury dough


----------



## Fuzzy

Spaghetti and Italian Sausage links


----------



## Pannetoni

Big bowl of vanilla yogurt with bananas, strawberries, walnuts and shredded coconuts. Blueberry muffin and a cappucino. Like I died and went to breakfast heaven.


----------



## mossystate

A booger...

April Fools!!!

I am eating a banana


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Leftover pork loin that was slow cooked on grill. Dipping in Jack Daniels' Honey Dijon Mustard.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Tall Hazelnut Soy Latte (vacations rule!)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Whitehouse Cherry Klondike and wine


----------



## upender

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Whitehouse Cherry Klondike and wine



What kind of wine goes with a Whitehouse Cherry Klondike?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

A blush wine, but of course!


----------



## HappyFatChick

Damn it!!! I'm not coming here anymore!! Everytime I read the latest posts, I have to go get something to eat even tho I'm full.....


----------



## Fuzzy

Yoplait Light Boston Creme Pie (2nd one.. I had this craving and... )


----------



## SexxyBBW69

macaroni & cheese.... made with 1/2 stick of butter & heavy cream.. next will be left over KFC


----------



## EbonySSBBW

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Well Im on a health kick, lol (sarcastic!)
> 
> I just ate 6 no bake cookies, a piece of cake with butter cream frosting, and now I am going to burger king. After sweet, MUST have salty. (no, I dont eat like this all the time, lol...but it's fun while it lasts)




I so have those moments of having eaten something sweet and then needed something salty.  I'm glad that it's not just me.


I just finished eating a Hot Fudge Brownie Blast (minus the hot fudge because I prefer just vanilla ice cream) from Sonic. It was sooo good...especially the last few bites that were filled with little soft brownie pieces. Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## BoNeCrUsHeR527

Iam eating 4 ice cream sandwiches and 2 cheesesteaks


----------



## Mia Davina

Tracyarts said:


> Kashi multigrain hot cereal with a *generous* amount of fresh-ground cinnamon. Just finished my yogurt. Trying that Activia stuff that is supposed to be good for the stomach. Hoping it helps counteract the gastric side effects of the Metformin/Glucophage I take for my diabetes/PCOS.
> 
> Tracy




Let me know if that works! I had to stop taking my glucophage because it made me so sick!


----------



## SoVerySoft

EbonySSBBW said:


> I so have those moments of having eaten something sweet and then needed something salty.  I'm glad that it's not just me.



Definitely not just you. I am a sweet-then salty-then sweet person myself!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Right now? I am eating lunch - 10 oz Angus Beef cheeseburger (heavenly!) and onion rings. And a Caffeine Free Diet Pepsi.


----------



## jamie

Ham sandwich on honey white bread with provolone and Hellman's and a diet Sprite.


----------



## activistfatgirl

In a few minutes it'll be lunch and I'm having "Pepper Steak" Seitan with vegetables and a brown sauce over white rice. Just consumed my usual brekie, a couple cups of coffee.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Damn! I had to sneak a peek just to see what everyone was having and now I have to go get something. 

Thinking about sushi today. And Mrs. Fields cookies for dessert...:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> wow - me too. Are they Mauna Loa? Good stuff!



A little late at responding, but yes they were!!! MMMMMM

Right now though, I'm eating a nice bbq'd veal steak. I had an early dinner...so this is my second one lol


----------



## sobie18

Started it off with a protein shake...and then Grandma's homemade Spaghetti with Shrimp (leftovers from yesterday). 

Pasta always gets better the next day.


----------



## SoVerySoft

sobie18 said:


> Started it off with a protein shake...and then Grandma's homemade Spaghetti with Shrimp (leftovers from yesterday).
> 
> Pasta always gets better the next day.




Hey sobie!! Welcome to the boards. Great to see you!! Guess you're home  

Keeping this on topic...is the spaghetti and shrimp in a red sauce?


----------



## SoVerySoft

tonite was orange chicken (from Trader Joe's) and baby peas in butter.


----------



## upender

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> A blush wine, but of course!



Silly of me! I was going to say a late-harvest Riesling...but I always drink a blush wine when I can't get hold of one of those.

Enjoy.


----------



## sobie18

SoVerySoft,

Yes, I am home in NY visiting my parents. Yes, the pasta was in a red sauce. My Grandmother even made crab legs today, too...weather here is nice and the nights have been cool in the 60's; makes sleeping with the fan in the window really cool...

Mark


----------



## SoVerySoft

sobie18 said:


> SoVerySoft,
> 
> Yes, I am home in NY visiting my parents. Yes, the pasta was in a red sauce. My Grandmother even made crab legs today, too...weather here is nice and the nights have been cool in the 60's; makes sleeping with the fan in the window really cool...
> 
> Mark




Crab legs?? *faint* I love crab legs.

Melted butter?


----------



## bigsexy920

I just had well about an hour ago, anyway, I went to Taco bell and they have a carmel apple empenada it was so good. The crust reminded me alittle of the old Mc DOnalds apple pie crust


----------



## HappyFatChick

MMMMM!!!!:eat2: 

Now I'm craving that.....


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

Nothing, but i do wish that I was eatting white cheddar popcorn..LOL


----------



## Friday

See's chocolates. A polarbear paw and a chelsea (my favorite).


----------



## Fuzzy

One of those 3 minute thai noodle meals...


----------



## Fuzzy

The noodles were very filling. Maybe if I added all the other ingredients you get from traditional Pad Thai...

Anyway, I'm having a can of this:


----------



## FattxMosh

Im eating a pizza, and Im still hungry.


----------



## SquishyStarr

im eating a bowl of bacon bits with hot sauce


mmmmmm


----------



## Esme

Root beer float popsicle. So cheap. So tasty! :eat2:


----------



## FattxMosh

SquishyStarr said:


> im eating a bowl of bacon bits with hot sauce
> 
> 
> mmmmmm




Give me your bacon bits.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Ben and Jerry's Pistachio Pistachio ice cream with caramel sauce.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fudge Covered Graham Crackers & milk.


----------



## activistfatgirl

SquishyStarr said:


> im eating a bowl of bacon bits with hot sauce
> 
> 
> mmmmmm



that's not believable.


----------



## activistfatgirl

whole wheat pita, greek dressing, roma tomato sliced, fresh spinach, and fakin bacon. feelin a little light, but it is almost bedtime!


----------



## Friday

Whole grain spaghetti with browned butter and freshly grated parm. :eat1:


----------



## HappyFatChick

The BEST Chinese takeout and Ben and Jerry's New York Super Fudge Chunk for dessert.:eat2:


----------



## Shikamaru

~Cannoli.~


----------



## SquishyStarr

activistfatgirl said:


> that's not believable.




i dont really care if you believe it or not. to each his (or her) own. 

i happen to love bacon bits covered in anything, and anything covered in hotsauce...so it seems only appropriate.


----------



## Fuzzy

A triple-fried egg sandwich with pepper jack, cheddar, sliced smoked turkey, on wheat toast. (fried in my new T-Fal non-stick pan) 

Update: I'm a dork too. I was so hungry for this sandwich, that I forgot to pull the wax paper off the pepper jack. :doh:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

A delicious, juicy mango. And I'm eating it Paysite style!


----------



## Esme

Lots of big, sweet Michigan blueberries. YUM!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

smoked ham & colby jack cheese omelette spiked with hot sauce


----------



## activistfatgirl

Oriental flavor ramen and tortilla chips with Valentina hot sauce.

Thank god payday is Friday. I can't live like this!


----------



## sweetnnekked

A full package of Nutter Butters!!!


----------



## mossystate

I JUST finished eating 7 campari tomatoes...ah...they are so tasty..and I like to rub the vines they are on, between my fingers before I eat them..I like to smell that while I eat them...*this could go under weird food habits..heh*


----------



## Brandi

I just ate a pound of cherries lol I have to buy some more tomorrow, because these were actually for my daughter..lol

spank me I'm a bad mommy! lmao


----------



## Santaclear

"Animal Cookies" (which is some health-food version of Animal Crackers) and cashews. Actually I just finished 'em. The cookies were awful. Most health-foody desserts try to cover up for the missing fat by adding more sweetener (in this case corn syrup.) Not good.


----------



## HappyFatChick

A BIG bowl of Golden Grahams cereal with ice cold milk:eat1:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Mac and cheese. 

And no, Brandi, we're not spanking you. The point of punishment is for you to DISLIKE it.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Warm flour tortilla, spread with homemade pimento cheese


----------



## ScreamingChicken

a leftover drumstick and mac n cheese


----------



## Carol W.

A tuna (mixed with celery) salad sandwich and a big ole slab of watermelon. One of my favorite summer meals. Add the iced tea and Life is Nirvana. Isn't summer great.....?


----------



## HottiMegan

a couple big bean and cheese burritos from Taco Bravo (of campbell and Fremont, Ca fame) Hubby had to drive down there for work and came back bearing burritos for me  I knew i married him for a reason


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

LF Vanilla Yogurt (wishing it was berry flavoured, lol)


----------



## Fuzzy

Beef Summer Sausage, on crackers with extra sharp cheddar cheese


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Rhubarb crisp made by my mom. Seriously, German women are the best bakers in the world. :eat2:


----------



## collegeguy2514

im eating my 3rd really big piece of chocolate cake.:eat2:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I just had steak, baked tader and salad mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Fuzzy

The rest of the yellow rice.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Oreo fudge brownie from the gourmet grocery store.

Super moist, fudgy, chocolatey, delish!!:eat2:


----------



## Friday

A big salad with garden tomatoes and cucumbers, sunflower seeds, crumbled bacon and blue cheese dressing. :eat1:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

homemade mint cookies & cream milkshake


----------



## EvilPrincess

French mint chocolate bar- it is minty chocolaty and delicious-


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

HappyFatChick said:


> Oreo fudge brownie from the gourmet grocery store.
> 
> Super moist, fudgy, chocolatey, delish!!:eat2:



Since you're an ice cream fan, you'd love the DQ Brownie Oreo Blast. It has an Oreo brownie, vanilla soft serve, hot fudge, cookie crumbles, and whipped cream. It's great.

I just finished the other half of a giant burger I had for lunch.


----------



## Rainahblue

I'm eating Pineapple Upside Down Cake which tastes extra yummy because I didn't slave away baking it. I got lazy and just bought it from the bakery. 
:eat2: Mmmm...​


----------



## wistful

mossystate said:


> I JUST finished eating 7 campari tomatoes...ah...they are so tasty..and I like to rub the vines they are on, between my fingers before I eat them..I like to smell that while I eat them...*this could go under weird food habits..heh*




I don't think that's weird at all!! Whenever I pick up Vine ripened tomatoes(especially during this time of year) I always smell the vines,it's one of my favorite smells of the summer.So Green and earthy.


----------



## wistful

I just finished eating a sandwich made up of very thin slices of maple ham,extra sharp chedder and juicy tomato slices on whole grain sourdough bread.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

cottage cheese with green olive slices


----------



## love dubh

Green pepper, tomato, onion, and mushroom stirfried with teriyaki sauce and sesame oil, over white rice, with pepper.


----------



## collegeguy2514

more chocolate cake


----------



## Brandi

So I'm making mini muffins...banana/blueberry, cornbread with strawberry jam in the middle, chocolate chip and apple and cinnamon.

So I'm taste testing these muffins...all good. lol I have 25 of each. LOL 100 mini mixed muffins. I made them for my daughter for breakfast before we head out. LOL Looks like they are for both of us.

I did make them using only whole wheat flour. Don't notice the difference at all!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Not eating - drinking. I have a can of Yoohoo


----------



## EvilPrincess

teriyaki chicken, sticky rice, grilled veggies, and a spicy tuna roll.... yeah take out but it was good.


----------



## bigfatstripeycat

I just made two ham and cheese sandwiches for dinner. I was at a conference all day, so I wasn't up for cooking when I got home. On the up side, the conference (Advanced Placement national convention at Disney) had wonderful desserts for lunch today--yummy blackberry, raspberry, and strawberry tarts.


----------



## TraciJo67

A big, steaming hot bowl of smashed new potatoes with fresh garlic & chives, olive oil, coarse salt & lots of pepper. I bought the potatoes at a local farmer's market. They are so fresh & tender ... and I am in heaven :eat1: :wubu:


----------



## HappyFatChick

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!:eat2: 

I don' know why I keep coming back here. Even if I'm full, I read something that sounds great, and have to have it.

Yeah, and thanks a lot TSL! After reading your ice cream post, I just HAD to try that. OMG! It was delish!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade peanut butter fudge


----------



## wistful

A few fig newmans..I like these way better than fig newtons


----------



## Ericthonius

Home-made NY Cheesecake, topped with Cool Whip, (I think the Cool Whip brings out the flavor of the sour cream better than fresh whipped cream does). 

I _was_ going to do a reduction of some canned Freestone Peaches and then thicken it with a 1/2tsp. of corn starch and serve it at slightly above room temperature as a topping. However discretion beat out curiosity as I didn't feel like screwing up with an experiment a slam dunk fave. I don't make this but maybe twice a year, I'll have to figure out what else the experiment would go on.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

wistful said:


> A few fig newmans..I like these way better than fig newtons



I can't rep you right now, but I LOVE Newman's products, esp. Sockarooni sauce. :eat2:


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Morningstar Farms Veggie Corn Dogs. I'm not a vegetarian, but for the most part enjoy the taste of soy and tofu. Snapple Peach Iced Tea out of the bottle. I'm the only one who drinks it here, so I'm not being rude.


----------



## snuggletiger

strawberry cheesecake from Olive Garden with whipped cream.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Just had cheese quesadillas with rice and beans and fresh guacamole from the amazing, amazing taqueria down the street. Without the guacomole, only $3.50!


----------



## collegeguy2514

just had a caniac from cane's. im stuffed


----------



## HappyFatChick

Spicy tuna and spicy salmon sushi rolls.
Red 'DOTS' candy.:eat2:


----------



## Esme

Orville Redenbacher's SmartPop Kettle Corn..... SO GOOD! The bonus is, it's pretty healthy too.  And yes, I ate the whole bag!


----------



## Brandi

Strawberry pie....2 pieces actually


----------



## HappyFatChick

Haagen Daz chocolate fudgy ice cream.:eat2:


----------



## Esme

Snyder's Fat Free Mini Pretzels and some ice water. Pretzels make me thirsty like nobody's business.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A Bloody Mary...I could use the veggies.


----------



## Brandi

Grilled cheese with lots of bacon and some onion, it's on 12 grain bread...mmmm


----------



## out.of.habit

Somehow this granola (however chewy and delightful it is) is just not cutting it after reading this whole post.

Someone's going out for a latte.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Eating a little something before heading out to the grocery store - so I don't buy everything in sight.  

I have a bit of boneless chicken breast topped with roasted red pepper sauce and some of the amazing fresh mozzarella that I got at the farmers market yesterday.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fresh baked pumpkin cookies . Just a few milk chocolate chips in them... yummy
and a glass of milk.


----------



## sweetnnekked

Just finished 10 slices of extra thick bacon. Now I'm gonna' top it off with B&J's Cherry Garcia ice cream cones!!


----------



## HappyFatChick

Steak taco with cheese melted ON the meat from the best little taco joint hole in the wall.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Rainier Cherries- it is an addiction.......


----------



## fatkid420

Frozen Rolo's, nothing better then eating frozen cylindrical chocolate with caramel centres.


----------



## TraciJo67

sweetnnekked said:


> Just finished 10 slices of extra thick bacon. Now I'm gonna' top it off with B&J's Cherry Garcia ice cream cones!!



Please tell me that you wrapped those bacon slices in pillowy squares of soft white bread


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Rainier Cherries- it is an addiction.......




DAMN! That's what I meant to get at the store today :doh: 

I've never tried them but I am anxious to.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

Chicken caesar salad
:eat1:


----------



## Friday

> Rainier Cherries- it is an addiction.......



Several people on Mom's side of the family (including my Sis) are cherry farmers. Try the new Lapins if you get a chance. My favorites were always Lamberts or Vans, more cherry taste, but they have faded away as everybody got on the Bing bandwagon. I never really understood that as Bings don't ship well and taste kinda Kool-Aid to me.


----------



## Rainahblue

fatkid420 said:


> Frozen Rolo's, nothing better then eating frozen cylindrical chocolate with caramel centres.



I am so with you on that.
Frozen Rolos are SWEET!

It's also yummy to drop them into cake batter right before you stick the cake in the oven. They bake so nicely!
YUM! ​


----------



## TraciJo67

SoVerySoft said:


> DAMN! That's what I meant to get at the store today :doh:
> 
> I've never tried them but I am anxious to.



I am a Rainier cherry addict too ... but for some reason, they don't seem as sweet & juicy this season. I bought a $9 pound of them earlier this season, took them home, and had to throw them out -- they were sour & awful  Since then, I've discreetly sampled them before buying -- and they just aren't worth the very high price. Not in this neck of the woods.


----------



## EvilPrincess

TraciJo67 said:


> I am a Rainier cherry addict too ... but for some reason, they don't seem as sweet & juicy this season. I bought a $9 pound of them earlier this season, took them home, and had to throw them out -- they were sour & awful  Since then, I've discreetly sampled them before buying -- and they just aren't worth the very high price. Not in this neck of the woods.


 
I just picked up two pounds, bigger than last year and better. Check in the stores this week! The ones I have came from Washington.


----------



## sweetnnekked

TraciJo67 said:


> Please tell me that you wrapped those bacon slices in pillowy squares of soft white bread



Sorry, I'm not really a fan of pillowy soft white bread.


----------



## sweetnnekked

EvilPrincess said:


> I just picked up two pounds, bigger than last year and better. Check in the stores this week! The ones I have came from Washington.


Yeah, I live in Seattle and the Ranier's I've had this year are fabulous!!


----------



## out.of.habit

Leftover Texas Roadhouse prime rib, diet wild cherry pepsi. Mmmmm.


----------



## Fuzzy

Tootsie Rolls


----------



## Esme

Coconut Chips Deluxe cookies.

The elves made me do it.


----------



## Friday

Triscuits with Mad Cow cheese and hard salami. It's a good work lunch.


----------



## MisticalMisty

out.of.habit said:


> Leftover Texas Roadhouse prime rib, diet wild cherry pepsi. Mmmmm.


OMG I love the rattle snake bites from Texas Roadhouse..MMMM..great..now I'm craving them..lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Mint Chocolate Chip Pop Tart.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Hagen Daaz Coffee Ice Cream because it's 1000 f'n degrees outside!!!


----------



## Tracyarts

I am just finishing some homemade ceviche that one of hubby's coworkers made. OMG is it ever good! Ceviche is one of my favorite hot weather treats. He made it with shrimp, fish, avocado, tomato, cliantro, jalapeno, onion, lime and I think salt. Simple, fresh, and very, very yummy!

Tracy


----------



## cute_obese_girl

IdahoCynth said:


> Fresh baked pumpkin cookies . Just a few milk chocolate chips in them... yummy
> and a glass of milk.




Pumpkin cookies?!?! How have I made it through life this far without ever having heard of that? I love pumpkin anything.

PM me a recipe? Pretty please


----------



## Fuzzy

A Fat Boy!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

A turkey sandwich and strawberries.


----------



## Friday

Chicken fingers. Yes, there _are_ chicken fingers, they are the dark meat version of chicken tenders. Yummy with blue cheese dressing and barbeque sauce. Yes! Mixed! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Lunch - cheddar and muenster cheese, parmesan cheesesticks (wonderful flaky cracker sticks, almost like a cracker breadstick, and very cheesy) fresh pineapple, strawberries and blueberries.

I have a diet Barq's root beer but I don't think I need it with all this fruit to quench me!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

couple of hot biscuits with butter and a cup of coffee


----------



## sweetnnekked

Bacon, cheese biscuits and hot coffee!!!


----------



## jamie

Some Trader Joe's sweet and salty Trek mix.


----------



## out.of.habit

jamie said:


> Some Trader Joe's sweet and salty Trek mix.



Aw, I miss Trader Joe's. I just moved back to New York after three years in Massachusetts, and I just don't know how I'm living without that store.


----------



## IdahoCynth

cute_obese_girl said:


> Pumpkin cookies?!?! How have I made it through life this far without ever having heard of that? I love pumpkin anything.
> 
> PM me a recipe? Pretty please



Recipe sent. Hope you enjoy them. I love them.


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> Recipe sent. Hope you enjoy them. I love them.



in PM?? this is the FOOODDEEEE board. Play nice and share with us all 

If you don't mind posting it? I, for one, would love to see it.


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> in PM?? this is the FOOODDEEEE board. Play nice and share with us all
> 
> If you don't mind posting it? I, for one, would love to see it.




OH sorry, she asked for PM so I sent PM... but I aim to please so here it is.

I modify this recipe from the libby's site:

http://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/detail.aspx?ID=32364

I leave out the nutmeg because I hate it, and I replace the quantity of nutmeg with more cinnamon. (Actually I add even extra cinnamon on top of that because I love cinnamon). I do not add the salt. 

I forgot to add in my PM to cute_obese_girl that if the dough seems to thin I add 1/4 to 1/3 cup more flour.

I use a medium/small cookie scoop and I always cook just one cookie to start out with to gage the baking time. The recipe says 15 - 18 min but mine have never cooked that long. Mine are usually done in 12 -13 min.

I add milk chocolate chips and I have never put a glaze or icing on them. I find them sweet enough as they are.

They are a nice cake like cookie. I make them often.

They have a whole page of pumpkin recipes here: http://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/results.aspx?keyword=pumpkin+cookies&x=0&y=0
I have not made any of these but I plan on trying one that calls for oatmeal and pumpkin, that sounds like a nice mix.

If anyone tries any of the other recipes let me know how they turn out please!


----------



## HappyFatChick

Ben and Jerry's New York Super Fudge Chunk ice cream. One of the best ice creams out there imo.:eat1:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

HappyFatChick said:


> Ben and Jerry's New York Super Fudge Chunk ice cream. One of the best ice creams out there imo.:eat1:


For your sake (and sanity) ,HFC, I hope your doctor never diagnoses you as lactose intolerant.


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> OH sorry, she asked for PM so I sent PM... but I aim to please so here it is.
> 
> I modify this recipe from the libby's site:
> 
> http://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/detail.aspx?ID=32364
> 
> I leave out the nutmeg because I hate it, and I replace the quantity of nutmeg with more cinnamon. (Actually I add even extra cinnamon on top of that because I love cinnamon). I do not add the salt.
> 
> I forgot to add in my PM to cute_obese_girl that if the dough seems to thin I add 1/4 to 1/3 cup more flour.
> 
> I use a medium/small cookie scoop and I always cook just one cookie to start out with to gage the baking time. The recipe says 15 - 18 min but mine have never cooked that long. Mine are usually done in 12 -13 min.
> 
> I add milk chocolate chips and I have never put a glaze or icing on them. I find them sweet enough as they are.
> 
> They are a nice cake like cookie. I make them often.
> 
> They have a whole page of pumpkin recipes here: http://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/results.aspx?keyword=pumpkin+cookies&x=0&y=0
> I have not made any of these but I plan on trying one that calls for oatmeal and pumpkin, that sounds like a nice mix.
> 
> If anyone tries any of the other recipes let me know how they turn out please!




mmmMMMmmm these would be perfect with tea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fuzzy

A Cinnabon. :eat2:


----------



## Friday

Clam Chowdah, New England style.


----------



## Esme

Blueberries. Big ones. YUMMMMMMM!


----------



## moonvine

Doubledave's Peproni Rolls. OMG. SO yummy.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Fried green tomatoes from the BF's garden. They're crazy-good, and I crave 'em from October through June, but I'd still like to trade for Fuzzy's Cinnabon.


----------



## Jes

mossystate said:


> I JUST finished eating 7 campari tomatoes...ah...they are so tasty..and I like to rub the vines they are on, between my fingers before I eat them..I like to smell that while I eat them...*this could go under weird food habits..heh*


no, i said the same thing to Soverysoft recently! about the rubbing of the vines b/c it took me back to childhood and real tomatoes!


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Morningstar Farms mini veggie corn dogs with my own "special sauce".

"Special sauce"= 2 parts ranch dressing + 1 part prepared dijon mustard + 1 part sriracha hot sauce

Flat Monster Assault energy drink that isn't good at all.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Just had spicy tuna sushi. 

Drank Snapple Cranberry Diet Drink (pretty good for low cal.)

Now it's time for chocolate but the only thing around here is those Dove squares, so they will have to do.


----------



## Jes

ABOUT to be eating something at the White Dog cafe, and I hope it's good! (the cafe is good, but I don't yet know what I'm eating)


----------



## Esme

Time for another Root Beer Float popsicle... and BoBabe??? If you want one, I'll share.


----------



## Fuzzy

Jamie's Key Lime bars.


----------



## collegeguy2514

a big bowl of frosted flakes, sans milk.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Gyros from the Greek place down the street. OMG! They are SOOO good. And they have the BEST tzatziki sauce, fresh sliced tomatoes, onions, and all on top of a big, warm, fresh piece of pita bread. And some of the best fries in the States on the side. WITH the large Sprite Zero with extra ice:eat2: .


----------



## dreamer72fem

HappyFatChick said:


> Gyros from the Greek place down the street. OMG! They are SOOO good. And they have the BEST tzatziki sauce, fresh sliced tomatoes, onions, and all on top of a big, warm, fresh piece of pita bread. And some of the best fries in the States on the side. WITH the large Sprite Zero with extra ice:eat2: .



I SOOOO want a gyro now. I think tomorrow I may have to go get one for dinner.
Stacey


----------



## out.of.habit

Wings from my favorite pizza place, Nirchi's.


----------



## SoVerySoft

View attachment caramelkiss.gif


A handful of Caramel Hershey Kisses​


----------



## BBWMoon

wow... that's a great picture... Randi....

:eat2: 

(Jealous of Y O U!)


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Leftover spiedie from lunch. Mine was "Endwell Style"; chicken, cheese, mushrooms or sub roll..

What's a spiedie?

The New York Southern Tier Specialty.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiedie

I get mine from the Spiedie & Rib pit.
http://www.spiedieandribpit.com/menu.html

We even have a spiedie fest, which I will not attend this year 
http://www.spiediefest.com/


----------



## HappyFatChick

Home made peanut butter and chocolate chip cookies all warm and gooey and
right out of the oven...:eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit

Ever find someone that knows what a spiedie is, and just want to hug them?

*HUG* Yay! Broome County Represent!
w00t! I'm more of a straight-up spiedie kind of girl, myself. Why are we not going to the fest, m'dear? (I haven't been in a few years, but I was lost in MA... acceptable excuse? Probably not.)

I can't believe we have a wiki entry for that! That's awesome.



Upstate New York Foodee said:


> Leftover spiedie from lunch. Mine was "Endwell Style"; chicken, cheese, mushrooms or sub roll..
> 
> What's a spiedie?
> 
> The New York Southern Tier Specialty.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiedie
> 
> I get mine from the Spiedie & Rib pit.
> http://www.spiedieandribpit.com/menu.html
> 
> We even have a spiedie fest, which I will not attend this year
> http://www.spiediefest.com/


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Ever find someone that knows what a spiedie is, and just want to hug them?
> 
> *HUG* Yay! Broome County Represent!
> w00t! I'm more of a straight-up spiedie kind of girl, myself. Why are we not going to the fest, m'dear? (I haven't been in a few years, but I was lost in MA... acceptable excuse? Probably not.)
> 
> I can't believe we have a wiki entry for that! That's awesome.




I know about spiedies! But only because of the Food Network. They did a piece on the festival. Sounds YUMMY.


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> I know about spiedies! But only because of the Food Network. They did a piece on the festival. Sounds YUMMY.



*hug* for you too! ) 
I wish I had seen that 'Unwrapped'. I would have been just so tickled. lol


----------



## Esme

A fresh, soft homemade chocolate chip cookie with walnuts. MMMm!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Central Market brand Veggie Chips. Would be better if my son hadn't walked off with the french onion dip.


----------



## Santaclear

out.of.habit said:


> Ever find someone that knows what a spiedie is, and just want to hug them?
> *HUG* Yay! Broome County Represent!
> w00t! I'm more of a straight-up spiedie kind of girl, myself. Why are we not going to the fest, m'dear? (I haven't been in a few years, but I was lost in MA... acceptable excuse? Probably not.)
> I can't believe we have a wiki entry for that! That's awesome.



I never heard of 'em when I lived in Buffalo for 15 years, not a peep. Of course, that isn't Southern Tier.


----------



## Fuzzy

A Reese's Bar







Its the same as the cup, but in bar form.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Upstate New York Foodee said:


> Leftover spiedie from lunch. Mine was "Endwell Style"; chicken, cheese, mushrooms or sub roll..


I wish we could get spiedies here in NYC. Tried to make 'em at home once, and they were awful.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

The remnants of breakfast from McDonald's. For once, I was up before my mother and brought her breakfast: Deluxe breakfasts with hotcakes, a biscuit, a hashbrown, eggs, and a sausage patty. On the side I got coffee for me and a cinnamon roll for her. We gave the crap parts (eggs, nasty part of the hashbrowns, bottom of the biscuits) to the stray dogs we feed. Exciting.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Oh, the festival is great SVS. The downside is that they are rather salty and you are outside in the August heat and it's really boiling out. I go through so much Peach Snapple Iced Tea every year that I go.

out.of.habit, I'll be out of town. Family related stuff that I can't really back out of. Sucks not going though, I was moping about it for most of the week.

I love Wikipedia. I have a lot of friends in college and it's kind of amusing how many papers were written on mostly Wiki alone, with "creative" BSing thrown somewhere in the middle for good measure.

Buffalo doesn't need Spiedies. You have http://www.mightytaco.com/ and Timmy Hos.


----------



## moonvine

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> nasty part of the hashbrowns



"Nasty part of the hashbrowns?" Does not compute.......


----------



## TallFatSue

Bananas foster pancakes. Just got back from lunch, and I'm one of those women who loves breakfast foods, especially at lunchtime. Yummy!


----------



## out.of.habit

Santaclear said:


> I never heard of 'em when I lived in Buffalo for 15 years, not a peep. Of course, that isn't Southern Tier.



I think for the first 15 years of my life it never occurred to me that some people didn't know what a spiedie was... the first time someone said, "What the hell is that?" I nearly fainted.

Then the inevitable, "Oh, you mean shish-kabob?" :doh: 
lol I guess local food is like that. Anyone else know of slightly obscure local foods?


----------



## out.of.habit

Upstate New York Foodee said:


> out.of.habit, I'll be out of town. Family related stuff that I can't really back out of. Sucks not going though, I was moping about it for most of the week.



So sad. At least there will always be another one! )


----------



## Tina

Cold cherries out of the fridge.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

Cheeseburger:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Does drinking count? I have some Sierra Mist Zero with a shot of grapefruit juice in it. Love it!


----------



## EvilPrincess

Tums, dinner was not the taste treat I was looking for..... <big sigh> Oh well tomorrow is another opportunity.


----------



## Fuzzy

An Arby's Roast Beef sandwich (with Arby's Sauce!), and Curly Fries.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I think EP's sour tummy rubbed off on me. I am eating a Cocoa & Creme Tums Smoothie. Yep. A chocolate antacid. Smooth dissolving.

Not as good as Rolaids Vanilla Soft Chews. Those are like yummy candy! (but expensive).


----------



## Fuzzy

Pepto Bismol is my cure-all for all things tummy, belly, and intestinal. 

But I also like the "Calcium-Is-Good-For-You" fruit flavored Tums.

But sometimes, only Alka-Seltzer can put the fire out.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A glass of butterscotch milk


----------



## SoVerySoft

ScreamingChicken said:


> A glass of butterscotch milk



May I have some, please?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

SoVerySoft said:


> May I have some, please?


Sure but I can't guarantee freshness upon arrival.


----------



## Fuzzy

ScreamingChicken said:


> Sure but I can't guarantee freshness upon arrival.



Give us the recipe! Or we will be forced to put you.. in the soft and cushy chair!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fuzzy said:


> Give us the recipe! Or we will be forced to put you.. in the soft and cushy chair!


NO! NOT THE SOFT AND CUSHY CHAIR!!!!!!

To one glass of milk add Smucker's Butterscotch Sundae Syrup and stir.

Forgive me for I am weak...


----------



## SoVerySoft

ScreamingChicken said:


> NO! NOT THE SOFT AND CUSHY CHAIR!!!!!!
> 
> To one glass of milk add Smucker's Butterscotch Sundae Syrup and stir.
> 
> Forgive me for I am weak...




Needs a dollop* of whipped cream.


*_From the SVS dictionary of foodee terms: 'dol·lop, n. Half a can of whipped cream._


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Just finished a late breakfast of sausage & cheese kolaches, chocolate iced buttermilk doughnuts, and coffee.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

SoVerySoft said:


> Needs a dollop* of whipped cream.
> 
> 
> *_From the SVS dictionary of foodee terms: 'dol·lop, n. Half a can of whipped cream._


I 'd keep some on hand but my daughter has a nasty habit of freebasing a whole can in one sittiing.


----------



## Brandi

Chicken fajitas..mmmmm


----------



## Fuzzy

I was walking up the stairs with a full bowl of Golden Grahams cereal, when i misstepped and tripped spilling the contents all over stairs and me.

I'm now trying to enjoy another bowl... sitting down.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ok I have got to stop reading this thread!!! I just read the last 3 pages and now I really NEED a gyro and a bag of Reeses bars.

What am I currently having???? Coffee.... I am on my last cup o the day. Groceries should be delivered any min so I will be eating something good shortly


----------



## SoVerySoft

ScreamingChicken said:


> I 'd keep some on hand but my daughter has a nasty habit of freebasing a whole can in one sittiing.




What a great girl.


----------



## out.of.habit

Häagen-Dazs Crème Brulée ice cream. This is the absolute last thing in my fridge (that is edible anyway). Fat girl needs to go shopping. 
Busy busy girl.


----------



## Michelle

Fuzzy said:


> I was walking up the stairs with a full bowl of Golden Grahams cereal, when i misstepped and tripped spilling the contents all over stairs and me.
> 
> I'm now trying to enjoy another bowl... sitting down.


 
Any post that actually makes me laugh out loud deserves some rep points. Here ya go Fuz.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

out.of.habit said:


> Häagen-Dazs Crème Brulée ice cream. This is the absolute last thing in my fridge (that is edible anyway). Fat girl needs to go shopping.
> Busy busy girl.



YUM that sounds good! Creme Brulee is most favorite dessert, I could eat it every night! :eat2:


----------



## collegeguy2514

several large home made buritos


----------



## Friday

> Just finished a late breakfast of sausage & cheese kolaches



Oh boy, do I want to try these. I used to make apricot and raspberry kolaches for my Mom but I never even considered a savory one. Got a recipe SC?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Friday said:


> Oh boy, do I want to try these. I used to make apricot and raspberry kolaches for my Mom but I never even considered a savory one. Got a recipe SC?


Don't have a recipe but I may try my hand at a batch in the future. We usually buy them at a local dougnut shop, where they outsell the dougnuts in a lot of places. Savory kolaches are the norm rather than the exception here in Texas. You'll usually find sausage (red links) & cheese and ham & cheese (sausage w/ cheese and jalapeno are my all time fave). If you google "kolache recipe" , you are bound to get a few hits. Tell me how they turn out if you make some.


----------



## Friday

> Tell me how they turn out if you make some.


When the weather cools off maybe. With good ham and Tillamook cheddar. There's not that much sugar in the sweet dough, hmmm...


----------



## Emma

Nothing and I haven't eaten for almost 24 hours, but I'll have a sandwich in a bit.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade corn muffins with homemade strawberry jam and real butter....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## collegeguy2514

a big vanilla milkshake


----------



## ScreamingChicken

7 layer dip and tortilla chips


----------



## Fuzzy

A Large Chocolate Frosty (went looking for a vanilla one, but... )


----------



## EvilPrincess

While I should be thinking about dinner.......

I am eating toast, butter, and the most marvelous peach preserves. The preserves were made by a friend, at my request. :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

Trying to decide what to fix for dinner, I'm munching on gahlic, dill, and onion petites. And drinking the pickle juice


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> While I should be thinking about dinner.......
> 
> I am eating toast, butter, and the most marvelous peach preserves. The preserves were made by a friend, at my request. :wubu:




You have an eerie power over people 
 
oh..I'm eating my second ice cream sandwich! Made with the wonderful vanilla soft serve from the ice cream shop up the street. MMMmmmMM


----------



## EvilPrincess

Quick, someone decide what is for dinner, or I am going back for more toast...... 

Truly, these preserves, are awe inspiring...... :smitten:


----------



## Esme

A big, juicy red plum. It's delish!

And maybe some blueberries. YUMMY!:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Quick, someone decide what is for dinner, or I am going back for more toast......
> 
> Truly, these preserves, are awe inspiring...... :smitten:




Nachos? You can even use stale tortilla chips. lol


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> Nachos? You can even use stale tortilla chips. lol


 
Dagnabit! You were too late.... the preserves called. I answered, we had a lovely conversation. 

lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Dagnabit! You were too late.... the preserves called. I answered, we had a lovely conversation.
> 
> lol





LOL!!! Sorry I was late. I was out hunting a cake for Carla.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

mint chocolate milk


----------



## HappyFatChick

Chocolate chip pancake with slices of banana, smart blend, and sugar-free syrup. MMMMMMM:eat1:


----------



## Friday

Nibbling on roast garlic mashed potatoes made with goat cheese, Yummy.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Frozen chocolate covered cheesecake on a stick.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

B&J Peanut Butter Cup Ice Cream. Delicious.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Awww man.... Thanks a lot TSL! I just got up. Didn't even eat breakfast yet. And now I HAVE to have ice cream.....:eat1:


----------



## HappyFatChick

OKEDOKE Corn Puffs. They're like just the puffy part of a piece of popcorn. Plus there are no popcorn hulls to get stuck in your teeth and gums.


----------



## out.of.habit

HappyFatChick said:


> OKEDOKE Corn Puffs. They're like just the puffy part of a piece of popcorn. Plus there are no popcorn hulls to get stuck in your teeth and gums.



Sounds tasty. I dislike the hulls.


Me? Diet Cherry Vanilla Dr. Pepper... the jury's still out on this one.

("Diet Dr. Pepper tastes more like real Dr. Pepper." More like real Dr. Pepper than...? And the label 'real' as if the diet stuff is fake... hm)


----------



## Fuzzy

Went out for Ice Cream.... Mint Oreo Blizzard! :eat2:


----------



## Michelle

SoVerySoft said:


> Frozen chocolate covered cheesecake on a stick.


 
Alright, Randi. I DEMAND to know where you got this. What brand? This could replace Edy's Chocolate/Chocolate Dibs (maybe).


----------



## HappyFatChick

After reading Sandi Z's list of msg foods, I may have to abandon some of my favorites.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Quaker Oatmeal Cinnamon Roll instant oatmeal nuked with 1/2 cup skim milk and Smucker's Strawberry Jelly on top. A big beer stein full of chocolate milk,


----------



## EvilPrincess

Cherry Tomatoes - fresh from the garden, still warm from being in the sun. They were brought to me by a good friend... she took pity on me, I am stuck at the office preparing for an audit......


----------



## Esme

Home-baked chocolate mint cookies. :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Matt

BBQ Beef flavoured Super Noodles


----------



## Friday

Ginger cashew granola. Couldn't find the coconut almond.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Whole grain bagel halved, toasted and topped with cream cheese and bacon. Washing it down with a cup of coffee.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Cocoa crispies with ice cold milk. MMMM:eat1:


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Nigerian Peanut Soup, which is totally gross and I'm totally forcing it down because I hate wasting food. You know, growing up with the whole "But there's starving children in India" crap. It sounded so good in theory, because African food is awesome and peanut butter is so tasty. But it just came out like crap.

I'll post the recipe if you are intrigued and want to try it out yourself.

http://soup.allrecipes.com/AZ/NigerianPeanutSoup.asp


----------



## Esme

Lay's Cheddar and Sour Cream chips. Cheddar. Sour Cream. YUM!


----------



## Fuzzy

Thin Mint GS Cookies


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Just got back from having appetizers and dessert:chips & salsa, some beef quesadilla wedges, a little calamari, a stuffed mushroom and finshed off with a plate of bavarian cream churros.


----------



## Brandi

2 lbs of shrimp lol with the seafood sauce which is super spicy...mmmm

I have to go back to the store that has shrimp on special and buy about 5 more pounds lol


----------



## Esme

Watermelon popsicle :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

I just tried chocolate chip cookie dough ben and jerry's....let me tell ya, I'm so disappointed!! I expected creamy...and I did not find the difference between a 2 litre of cookie dough ice cream for 5 bucks, than I did for this 500ml $6.70.....thumbs down to ben and jerry's!


----------



## YoFlaco

Brandi said:


> I just tried chocolate chip cookie dough ben and jerry's....let me tell ya, I'm so disappointed!! I expected creamy...and I did not find the difference between a 2 litre of cookie dough ice cream for 5 bucks, than I did for this 500ml $6.70.....thumbs down to ben and jerry's!



*The secret to enjoying Ben & Jerrys ice cream is to try one of the more exotic flavors. Everyone makes a chocolate chip cookie dough. I'm sorry to hear about your disappointment.*


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Reese's White Chocolate Peanut Butter Cups Miniatures
Starbucks Blackberry Green Tea Frappuccino Grande
5 Cheese Texas Toast


----------



## YoFlaco

*Snacking on a Starburst*


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Right now? Butterscotch pudding. Over the past 8 days?

Chick-Fil-A, lap-flown in to feed my addiction 
bananas & cream FrozFruit bar(s)
dry Italian herbed salami slices on crackers with a lovely bleu
endive hors douvres with creme' fraische (sp?) and caviar
marinated skirt steak with a green salad at a friend's
bunch o' different Scotches
chocolate, banana, and Madagascar vanilla bean cream puffs from Beard Papa
crab cakes benedict w/drop-poached eggs and chipotle hollandaise sauce, roasted pork & sweet potato hash, and home fries, from Cilantro
couple cream-filled doughnuts
peppered turkey sandwich on nutty whole wheat with mayo and homegrown tomato
key lime pie from the greenmarket
brick oven pizza from Patsy's with pepperoni, roasted peppers, and basil
a Vietnamese pork & pate bahn mi sandwich with dark greens and gingered carrots on a baguette
half a chicken bahn mi
crispy avocado rolls with raw spinach and salsa (these are a very bad idea)
shrimp and black bean enchilada with green sauce
another turkey sandwich, and sour cream potato salad
marinated chick peas on toast
beef cheek ravioli with crushed squab liver and black truffles at Babbo
black spaghetti with rock shrimp, spicy calabrese, and green chilies
a great wine I can't remember the name of
bite of boyfriend's baby red oak leaf salad with blood orange citronette and black olive tapanade
bite of boyfriend's Brasato al Barolo braised beef with shaved horseradish over polenta
corn gelato, olive oil gelato, coconut sorbetto, shared
couple pieces of really quite tolerable biscotti
okonomiyaki and takoyaki (Japanese squid cakes and octopus balls) from Otafuko 
red bean ice cream
chicken satay in peanut sauce with some other noodly things and one thing that tasted like bathroom
LOADs of street fair food, including a gyro, grilled corn on the cob, a corn dog, mozzarepa, funnel cakes, and *fried oreos* (!)
meatball marinara sub w/provalone
philly cheesesteak which wasn't as good as usual 'cause I think the grill was too clean
chicken roll with roasted peppers
one more turkey & tomato sandwich
some other stuff I can't remember

It was a good week.


----------



## Esme

Swedish Fish! But not just any Swedish Fish... the Aqua Life pack... with all the colors of the sea! YUM!

*nibbles a seahorse*


----------



## Brandi

cheesies dipped in tzatziki dip mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I might finish this whole big bag and all of this dip...cos this snack rocks


----------



## HappyFatChick

A HUGE scoop of vanilla ice cream with hot fudge and hot caramel toppings:eat1:


----------



## activistfatgirl

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Right now? Butterscotch pudding. Over the past 8 days?
> 
> Chick-Fil-A, lap-flown in to feed my addiction
> bananas & cream FrozFruit bar(s)
> dry Italian herbed salami slices on crackers with a lovely bleu
> endive hors douvres with creme' fraische (sp?) and caviar
> marinated skirt steak with a green salad at a friend's
> bunch o' different Scotches
> chocolate, banana, and Madagascar vanilla bean cream puffs from Beard Papa
> crab cakes benedict w/drop-poached eggs and chipotle hollandaise sauce, roasted pork & sweet potato hash, and home fries, from Cilantro
> couple cream-filled doughnuts
> peppered turkey sandwich on nutty whole wheat with mayo and homegrown tomato
> key lime pie from the greenmarket
> brick oven pizza from Patsy's with pepperoni, roasted peppers, and basil
> a Vietnamese pork & pate bahn mi sandwich with dark greens and gingered carrots on a baguette
> ---
> some other stuff I can't remember
> 
> It was a good week.



BoBabe, are you serious? I'm asking cause I guess I'm not sure? That is the most amazing list of diverse and tantalizing food stuffs, many of which I've never even seen, let alone had in the same week! In comparison I lead a very very boring foodie life, my hat goes off to you!


----------



## out.of.habit

activistfatgirl said:


> BoBabe, are you serious? I'm asking cause I guess I'm not sure? That is the most amazing list of diverse and tantalizing food stuffs, many of which I've never even seen, let alone had in the same week! In comparison I lead a very very boring foodie life, my hat goes off to you!




Seriously! Usually I have to watch 24 hours of food network to see such a delicious and exotic list! 
Adventurous. I'm impressed too, BoBabe.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Entenmann's Glazed Buttermilk doughnuts & milk


----------



## out.of.habit

Breyer's Cookies and Cream


----------



## SoVerySoft

Michelle said:


> Alright, Randi. I DEMAND to know where you got this. What brand? This could replace Edy's Chocolate/Chocolate Dibs (maybe).




Sorry for the delay - just back from Vegas...

Sad to say - I picked it up at a local ice cream shop. They make them there.

It was so-so. They just dunk pieces of cheesecake into chocolate and freeze. I think I needed to defrost it some before eating.


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Cherry Tomatoes - fresh from the garden, still warm from being in the sun.....



I've been known to kill for much less.

I need to stop at the farm market tomorrow. It's the closest I'll probably come to tomatoes such as those.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Upstate New York Foodee said:


> Nigerian Peanut Soup, which is totally gross and I'm totally forcing it down .....But it just came out like crap.
> 
> I'll post the recipe if you are intrigued and want to try it out yourself.
> 
> http://soup.allrecipes.com/AZ/NigerianPeanutSoup.asp



Intrigued by gross crappy soup? You give us too much credit.  

Seriously, though, I think I have the self control to pass on making that soup, since I trust your critique.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Right now? Butterscotch pudding. Over the past 8 days?
> 
> Chick-Fil-A, lap-flown in to feed my addiction
> bananas & cream FrozFruit bar(s)
> dry Italian herbed salami slices on crackers with a lovely bleu
> endive hors douvres with creme' fraische (sp?) and caviar
> marinated skirt steak with a green salad at a friend's
> bunch o' different Scotches
> chocolate, banana, and Madagascar vanilla bean cream puffs from Beard Papa
> crab cakes benedict w/drop-poached eggs and chipotle hollandaise sauce, roasted pork & sweet potato hash, and home fries, from Cilantro
> couple cream-filled doughnuts
> peppered turkey sandwich on nutty whole wheat with mayo and homegrown tomato
> key lime pie from the greenmarket
> brick oven pizza from Patsy's with pepperoni, roasted peppers, and basil
> a Vietnamese pork & pate bahn mi sandwich with dark greens and gingered carrots on a baguette
> half a chicken bahn mi
> crispy avocado rolls with raw spinach and salsa (these are a very bad idea)
> shrimp and black bean enchilada with green sauce
> another turkey sandwich, and sour cream potato salad
> marinated chick peas on toast
> beef cheek ravioli with crushed squab liver and black truffles at Babbo
> black spaghetti with rock shrimp, spicy calabrese, and green chilies
> a great wine I can't remember the name of
> bite of boyfriend's baby red oak leaf salad with blood orange citronette and black olive tapanade
> bite of boyfriend's Brasato al Barolo braised beef with shaved horseradish over polenta
> corn gelato, olive oil gelato, coconut sorbetto, shared
> couple pieces of really quite tolerable biscotti
> okonomiyaki and takoyaki (Japanese squid cakes and octopus balls) from Otafuko
> red bean ice cream
> chicken satay in peanut sauce with some other noodly things and one thing that tasted like bathroom
> LOADs of street fair food, including a gyro, grilled corn on the cob, a corn dog, mozzarepa, funnel cakes, and *fried oreos* (!)
> meatball marinara sub w/provalone
> philly cheesesteak which wasn't as good as usual 'cause I think the grill was too clean
> chicken roll with roasted peppers
> one more turkey & tomato sandwich
> some other stuff I can't remember
> 
> It was a good week.



I'm exhausted!

Sensory overload.

please tell more about: fried oreos, meal at Babbo's, corn gelato, olive oil gelato. The salami-n-bleu and the endive hors d'oeuvres sounded AMAZING. I want Beard papas! The crab cakes benedict..oh my! I could comment on just about everything, but I'll hold back.

I do have a question. Do you use turkey sandwiches as a palette cleanser?

P.S. Chick-fil-A is available in New Jersey.


----------



## Fuzzy

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Right now? Butterscotch pudding. Over the past 8 days?
> 
> Chick-Fil-A, lap-flown in to feed my addiction
> bananas & cream FrozFruit bar(s)
> dry Italian herbed salami slices on crackers with a lovely bleu
> endive hors douvres with creme' fraische (sp?) and caviar
> marinated skirt steak with a green salad at a friend's
> bunch o' different Scotches
> chocolate, banana, and Madagascar vanilla bean cream puffs from Beard Papa
> crab cakes benedict w/drop-poached eggs and chipotle hollandaise sauce, roasted pork & sweet potato hash, and home fries, from Cilantro
> couple cream-filled doughnuts
> peppered turkey sandwich on nutty whole wheat with mayo and homegrown tomato
> key lime pie from the greenmarket
> brick oven pizza from Patsy's with pepperoni, roasted peppers, and basil
> a Vietnamese pork & pate bahn mi sandwich with dark greens and gingered carrots on a baguette
> half a chicken bahn mi
> crispy avocado rolls with raw spinach and salsa (these are a very bad idea)
> shrimp and black bean enchilada with green sauce
> another turkey sandwich, and sour cream potato salad
> marinated chick peas on toast
> beef cheek ravioli with crushed squab liver and black truffles at Babbo
> black spaghetti with rock shrimp, spicy calabrese, and green chilies
> a great wine I can't remember the name of
> bite of boyfriend's baby red oak leaf salad with blood orange citronette and black olive tapanade
> bite of boyfriend's Brasato al Barolo braised beef with shaved horseradish over polenta
> corn gelato, olive oil gelato, coconut sorbetto, shared
> couple pieces of really quite tolerable biscotti
> okonomiyaki and takoyaki (Japanese squid cakes and octopus balls) from Otafuko
> red bean ice cream
> chicken satay in peanut sauce with some other noodly things and one thing that tasted like bathroom
> LOADs of street fair food, including a gyro, grilled corn on the cob, a corn dog, mozzarepa, funnel cakes, and *fried oreos* (!)
> meatball marinara sub w/provalone
> philly cheesesteak which wasn't as good as usual 'cause I think the grill was too clean
> chicken roll with roasted peppers
> one more turkey & tomato sandwich
> some other stuff I can't remember
> 
> It was a good week.



Quoting it Again because Oh My Stars and Garters! What a Week! 

I'm snackin' on smoked kippers with Pain is Good(tm) Batch #218 hot sauce and crackers.


----------



## Fuzzy

Still snackin'... from a can of Chef Boyardee Overstuffed Italian Sausage Ravioli.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

SoVerySoft said:


> please tell more about: fried oreos, meal at Babbo's, corn gelato, olive oil gelato. The salami-n-bleu and the endive hors d'oeuvres sounded AMAZING. I want Beard papas! The crab cakes benedict..oh my! I could comment on just about everything, but I'll hold back.
> 
> I do have a question. Do you use turkey sandwiches as a palette cleanser?
> 
> P.S. Chick-fil-A is available in New Jersey.


Sove, AFG, Out Of, Fuzz:
Normally you'd see more grilled cheese, Top Ramen, and Banana Nut Crunch on my list, but we decided to have a week of full-out Greenwich Village decadence. I won't get into the other areas of indulgence explored, but I was calling it Caligula Week, until someone reminded me there'd have to be beheadings and homo-eroticism to make that an accurate label.

Yes, mostly from memory, though I had to look up Babbo's menu online to remember what stuff was called. People think I'm dumb, but it's just that I'm thinking about food most all the time. Leaves no room for deep thoughts and remembering where my umbrella is, and such. (Babbo was wonderful, by the way, and we were able to snag a less obnoxious reservation at the last minute.)

Fried Oreos: They were about an hour out of the fryer when we ate 'em, past-peak and inconsistent in texture, but tasted better than I expected. That Oreo intensity survives the batter frying. Next, I MUST have fried Mounds bars, if I have to do it myself.

The corn gelato was great, the olive oil gelato was barely perceptible as containing olive oil. Very disappointing. I thought about throwing a tantrum and turning over tables and such, but some French actor was seated next to us, and likely would've sued. That, and I was full of beef cheek ravioli.

That dry Italian salami continues to haunt me, and I'm not just talking about the burps. It came from the market packaged, sliced, and very, very herbed, with an Italian name with two 'S's or two 'L's in it. Truly tasty stuff. That, and the squid cakes were among the highlights of the week. And the squid cakes were East Village crackhead cheap.

And no, I don't use turkey sandwiches as a palette cleanser. I love me some turkey sandwiches, when the homegrown tomatoes start getting good and plentiful. Wise-ass.

Now stop taunting me with your Chick-Fil-A-ed-up-ness!


----------



## Jes

Upstate New York Foodee said:


> Oh, the festival is great SVS. The downside is that they are rather salty and you are outside in the August heat and it's really boiling out. I go through so much Peach Snapple Iced Tea every year that I go.
> 
> out.of.habit, I'll be out of town. Family related stuff that I can't really back out of. Sucks not going though, I was moping about it for most of the week.
> 
> I love Wikipedia. I have a lot of friends in college and it's kind of amusing how many papers were written on mostly Wiki alone, with "creative" BSing thrown somewhere in the middle for good measure.
> 
> Buffalo doesn't need Spiedies. You have http://www.mightytaco.com/ and Timmy Hos.


OHMYGAH i love chicken spiedies! stop it, i'm dying!


----------



## Jes

My famous summer chicken salad on a hoagie roll (people, this is good chicken salad)


----------



## HappyFatChick

These huge, golfball-sized double-coated chocolate malt balls from the gourmet store.
MMMMMMMMMMMMMM:eat2:


----------



## Jes

activistfatgirl said:


> BoBabe, are you serious? I'm asking cause I guess I'm not sure? That is the most amazing list of diverse and tantalizing food stuffs, many of which I've never even seen, let alone had in the same week! In comparison I lead a very very boring foodie life, my hat goes off to you!


i have determined to find the city's best vietnamese hoagie but i don't like the spicy, so...


----------



## sweetnnekked

My fingernail. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Some pickled vegatables... right from the jar.


----------



## Esme

Toaster waffle... good, but it burned my finger when I took it out of the toaster. *sigh*


----------



## activistfatgirl

Fuzzy said:


> Some pickled vegatables... right from the jar.



Damn rep system will not let me salute you for freaking me out, while intriguing me simultaneously.


----------



## Fuzzy

activistfatgirl said:


> Damn rep system will not let me salute you for freaking me out, while intriguing me simultaneously.



Those pickled veggies like a bag of Salt-n-Vinegar Lays. You can't have just one.


----------



## YoFlaco

*Take out chicken fried rice with plenty of soy sauce. Yummm!!! :eat2: *


----------



## Rainahblue

Twix.:eat2: ​


----------



## out.of.habit

Too hot for food. 
So sad.

Drinking cold Diet Pepsi Jazz, Strawberries and Cream flavor.


----------



## YoFlaco

out.of.habit said:


> Too hot for food.
> So sad.
> 
> Drinking cold Diet Pepsi Jazz, Strawberries and Cream flavor.



*I so want to try one of those. Too bad I don't live in a test market city.*


----------



## out.of.habit

YoFlaco said:


> *I so want to try one of those. Too bad I don't live in a test market city.*


I'd FedEx it if I didn't think it would be a ticking fizzbomb. And unfortunately, virtual soda has not the same allure.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I had that tonight! I've decided: Nah, never again.


----------



## Esme

Harry & David's Dark Chocolate Moose Munch BAR. 

Delish!:eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger

Tapatio hot sauce and Tostito Scoop Tortilla chips. No Rootbeer float bars for this wonderful snuggletiger


----------



## SoVerySoft

Caramel topping - cold, right from the jar.

Yum.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Jalapeño and Cheese Quesadillas - lots of sourcream ---------


----------



## lmbchp

Honey Wheat pretzels and Diet ginger ale.


----------



## HappyFatChick

"Too hot for food."


************ N.E.V.E.R.!!!!!! ********************


----------



## Rainahblue

Tonight I splurge...
a KitKat!​


----------



## SoVerySoft

A mango nectarine. A new favorite fruit.


----------



## Fuzzy

Munching on a bag of Reese's Mini Cups.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I just had two cherry frosted Pop-Tarts for breakfast with a glass of skim milk... woohoo.


----------



## Esme

Pirate's Booty.

Arrgh!


----------



## YoFlaco

*A bowl of Life. I haven't eaten yet today. So technically, it is breakfast time.*


----------



## out.of.habit

YoFlaco said:


> *A bowl of Life. I haven't eaten yet today. So technically, it is breakfast time.*



Cereal knows not time of day. I am a nighttime breakfast eater.


But not tonight. It was Applebee's Ribeye, broccoli and mashed potatoes. And now, a cookie that the hotel I'm in gives to people in the evening. How cool is that?


----------



## Brandi

Fried bread dough..with a little salt....mmmmmm


----------



## Rainahblue

Nothing. ​


----------



## YoFlaco

*Just finished having one of those 40 cent Little Juan burritos and a Redbull. Surprisingly, both were completely satisfying.*


----------



## Tracyarts

Not eating, but drinking. Celestial Seasonings blueberry flavored cold brew iced tea. With a bit of sugar and lots of lemon. 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

Boston Creme Pie. And about to go get another slice.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Bottle of water. Trying to lay off sugar for a while.


----------



## leighcy

Roasted chicken, mashed potatoes and broccoli. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Junior Mints


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Nacho Crunch Grilled Stuft Burrito w/ steak from Taco Bell.


----------



## Brandi

DAMN FREAKING SONIC! It's not available here, but their commercial for the southwestern breakfast burrito, made me want it....so I made it myself...mmmmm ok I made two lol


----------



## YoFlaco

*I seem to be on a junk food diet as of late. Today was a trip to 7-11 for a Super Big Gulp and taquitos from the roller grill.

Guess I shouldn't question where these 20 pounds I've gained came from. *


----------



## IdahoCynth

Lunch; a roasted beef sandwich with american, provalone, mayo and smart cheese puffs. Yummy.


----------



## Fuzzy

A big can of SpaghettiOs RavioliOs. Cold.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Watermelon sorbet and brown sugar peach brandy ice cream.

Both are awesome.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

_A very plain salad, I didn't feel like cooking much tonight  _​


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

SoVerySoft said:


> Watermelon sorbet and brown sugar peach brandy ice cream.
> 
> Both are awesome.




That sounds delicious!!

I hope you enjoy


----------



## pdgujer148

Wasabi peas and Ginger ale :eat1:


----------



## YoFlaco

*Chicken sandwich from Burger King. No, not the Tenercrisp, (although I love that too) but the original chicken sandwich. OMG, so good.!!!:eat2: *


----------



## fatboy1004

Chocolate Donettes, of course!


----------



## Brandi

2 huge cabbage rolls....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## collegeguy2514

life cereal and some golden oreos


----------



## Fuzzy

Dark Chocolate M&Ms


----------



## Brandi

I'm eating more German chocolate cake...BECAUSE...

I gave my 2 year old daughter a small piece for dessert and told her "no more, it's all gone" she said make more. LOL

Then a couple of hours later...I was in my bedroom and she comes blasting in there saying "mommy you a fibber" I laughed and said "what" and she took my hand and took me to the freezer(I put the cake on top of the freezer) and she said "I see cake" lmao (She took one of her chairs and put it up against the freezer to snoop)

So not knowing how to react we are now sharing a piece of cake...

I think I need to find another place to "hide" things lol

But I am proud lol  :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## MoonGoddess

_A raspberry Italian Ice._


----------



## Fuzzy

Brandi said:


> I'm eating more German chocolate cake...BECAUSE...
> 
> I gave my 2 year old daughter a small piece for dessert and told her "no more, it's all gone" she said make more. LOL
> 
> Then a couple of hours later...I was in my bedroom and she comes blasting in there saying "mommy you a fibber" I laughed and said "what" and she took my hand and took me to the freezer(I put the cake on top of the freezer) and she said "I see cake" lmao (She took one of her chairs and put it up against the freezer to snoop)
> 
> So not knowing how to react we are now sharing a piece of cake...
> 
> I think I need to find another place to "hide" things lol
> 
> But I am proud lol  :eat1: :eat1:



That must be goooooood cake. Scratch or Box-Mix recipe?


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jujyfruits.


----------



## Fuzzy

A couple of these! :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Fuzzy said:


> That must be goooooood cake. Scratch or Box-Mix recipe?



Scratch...man I can't wait until I can taste it lol Damn cold


----------



## DebbieBBW

Pizza and brownies!...MMMMMMM!


----------



## Esme

Some of these amazing little orange cherry heirloom tomatoes. You just can't believe how yummy they are; especially since I grew them myself. Yay!


----------



## Jay West Coast

Lebanese. It's so good, and I have no idea what it is. Chicken and lamb with rice, but the spices are mind-blowing... 

Vickie, next time you're in town, we'll hit up Nicolas' lebanese, it's twice as good as YaHala's, and half the price!


----------



## Friday

> Lebanese. It's so good,



Yeah, we hauled our doggie bag all the way home to T-town. SO happily scarfed down the contents for dinner last night.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Jay West Coast said:


> Vickie, next time you're in town, we'll hit up Nicolas' lebanese, it's twice as good as YaHala's, and half the price!



You've got yourself a DEAL!  I also need to find the very best sushi in town, and if it takes several trips, so much the better.


----------



## Fuzzy

Yay! Pizza and Brownies!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Just finished some leftover corn on the cob and now I am eating a juicy Jersey peach!


----------



## Friday

Costco rotisserie chicken with sauteed spinach and a fresh peach for dessert.


----------



## Tracyarts

A big bowl of homemade spicy vegetable soup: Tomatoes, leeks, cabbage, onion, carrot, celery, cilantro, mushroom, garlic, in a savory spicy veggie broth I seasoned with Thai tom yum soup base paste and some lime juice. 

And getting ready to eat an almost as big bowl of fresh strawberries. 

Oh yeah... raspberry flavored celestial seasonings iced tea. 

Striving to achieve my daily fruit and veggie requirement in one meal I suppose. Hehehehehe.... 

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fresh roast beef from the italian deli, on a fresh roll with sliced jersey tomatoes, salt, pepper and mayo.

yum.


----------



## activistfatgirl

sprouted wheat bread dipped in almond butter. Tis good but I really want to shove some chocolate into my face right now.


----------



## theRabidWolf

MMM...toonie Tuesday meal from KFC.

Upside, it's delicious, downside now I'm all greasy.

Or is that an upside?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A bottle of Yoohoo.


----------



## Fuzzy

Smoked Herring (from a can) with saltines. With some havarti.


----------



## Santaclear

A few minutes ago, chicken burrito (w/cheese, wheat tortilla, black beans) and chips with lots of salsa and a coupla lime slices. From my favorite local (8-minute bicycle ride from here, easier than finding parking) joint.

Now I want Haagen Dasz, one pint, Vanilla Swiss Almond. But there is no ice cream in the building.


----------



## out.of.habit

Vanilla Frosty.

Separated from soft serve in texture and vanilla-iness.


----------



## Rainahblue

Popcorn and a KitKat.
This is my dinner. :eat1: ​


----------



## Friday

See's vanilla caramels with walnut's and they are exquisite.


----------



## crazygrad

actually, I'm eating NOTHING!! haha

I'm going to bed and don't like to eat right before trying to sleep. Makes me stay awake. I hate that.


----------



## ihatemymetabolism

chili crackers, rookee noodles, a snickers bar and coca-cola. :eat1: YUM.


----------



## jamie

I hit the wall this afternoon and was starving perusing every drawer at work for some food.

Finally found a crunchy oats and honey granola bar.


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh... I need that Vanilla Frosty..


----------



## out.of.habit

Fuzzy said:


> Oh... I need that Vanilla Frosty..



I highly recommend it. It's delightful.


----------



## Friday

Krispy Kreme Glazed Pumpkin Spice cake doughnut holes. I'm in heaven because they don't normally have these until Halloween.


----------



## Esme

Nothing at the moment, but I'm on my way to make a toasted English muffin with peanut butter(natural) and cherry jam. YUMMY!


----------



## Brandi

20 cherry tomatoes stuffed with cottage cheese and finely chopped cucumber, red onion, green pepper.

Black forest ham with garlic and herb cream cheese rolled up....about 6 slices of ham.


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftover night. Time to clean out the fridge and eat what's still edible. 

I'm finishing up a chicken rigatoni creamy-style casserole.


----------



## Brandi

I believe this is called a whistle dog...

a foot long hot dog with bacon wrapped around it....well double bacon around it and cheese in a nice soft 10 inch bun

Whatever it's called it's freaking good!


----------



## SoVerySoft

crazygrad said:


> actually, I'm eating NOTHING!! haha
> 
> I'm going to bed and don't like to eat right before trying to sleep. Makes me stay awake. I hate that.




I am exactly the same way!! And I am about to head to bed, so no snack for me, either.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Kashi Go Lean Crunch.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Rich and creamy vanilla ice cream with Hershey's (almost frozen) Hot Fudge Topping. I like making the topping so cold, it's almost frozen, and then eating it from the jar. MMMMMMM!


----------



## Brandi

I made donuts...cinnamon, icing sugar, plain, REAL caramel dipped, Cadbury chocolate dipped....I made about 50 of each...Made them for a family picnic we are having tomorrow in the evening....

right now I'm eating some caramel ones and chocolate ones lol

I wonder if these donuts will make it lol:eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Wavy Lays Sour Cream and Onion chips


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Just had 3 Benetti Hazelnut & Coffee Cookies. Totally gross stale cookies from the dollar tree that I couldn't stop eating!

Diet Green Tea.

Ate an entire package or 2 and 1/2 cups of blueberries earlier. Wish I had more.


----------



## Fuzzy

Homemade beef stew with freshly reheated hard rolls.


----------



## Santaclear

Candles with flame retardant. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Do-si-dos. I think I have five Do-si-dos boxes left.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Santaclear said:


> Candles with flame retardant. :eat2:



You must have been REALLY hungry. Do you eat them like popsicles (licking) or like pretzel rods (munching)?


----------



## bigsexy920

Fuzzy said:


> Do-si-dos. I think I have five Do-si-dos boxes left.



Can I have some


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

A Bandolino lug-sole black leather mule.

(Lost a bet.)

Edited to add: Followed by a hunk of Carolina pecan pie. To get the taste of shoe outta there.


----------



## CuteyChubb

A slice of "New York Style" Pizza, lasagna and a ceasar salad.:eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked

Just had an extra-large Taco Pizza w/ extra Beef delivered.
It came with a dozen hot wings and two cans of soda, free!!


----------



## Brandi

Kit kat chunky..well I was eating it, until someone took it out of my hands lol...I think I should start buying two bars....cos she doesn't like the share anymore lol


----------



## HappyFatChick

O-KE-DOKE corn puffs. Kind of like buttery popcorn without the hulls.


----------



## YoFlaco

*Some kettle cooked Lays Vinegar and Salt chips. Washing it down with a Super Big Gulp of Dr. Pepper.
Who can beat that?*


----------



## dreamer72fem

I am having a cinnamon and sugar elephant from the fair that someone was so nice to pick up for me. Havent had one in YEARS. It is yummy.
Stacey


----------



## Esme

Lay's Cheddar and Sour Cream chips and a diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## MLadyJ

Nothing...and I am STARVING...must find FOOD!!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

Friday said:


> Yeah, we hauled our doggie bag all the way home to T-town. SO happily scarfed down the contents for dinner last night.



The Hyde Park thread got me thinking about kebabs. Wahoo! That's my game plan tonight for my friends. Canoeing, night swimming, and kebabs. Weefrigginghah!  Good choice! They are sooo addictive. 

Right now, I am munching on Sweet & Salty Caramel Crunch Chex party mix... and a diet dr pepper just like Esme! And, she already knows it tastes more like regular Dr. Pepper.  lol. I just got diagnosed with pre-diabetes, so I'd rather get my sugar from real sweets instead of soda... when I wanna be NAUGHTY!


----------



## Fuzzy

Cold Stone Creamery's Oreo Overload. Just like the picture, only my waffle cone was dipped in chocolate first.


----------



## Brandi

I'm eating a BLT with cucumber and green peppers on it..oh yeah extra bacon.


----------



## SoVerySoft

A quizno's brisket sub with the bbq sauce on the side. And Miss Vickie mesquite bbq chips

soon to be followed by a white chocolate macadamia cookie and a toffee chip cookie.


----------



## Tracyarts

Just finished: Vegetable filled tamales and spicy vegetable tortilla soup. The theme of lunch today was vegetables and SPICY... I just wish I had some flan to put the fire in my mouth out now!

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

Miss Vickie makes potato chips? No way!

A box of Samoas. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Miss Vickie makes potato chips? No way!
> 
> A box of Samoas. :eat2:




Yes, Tiny Tim insisted she get a job.

Miss Vickie's Chips I was surprised to see that they are made by Frito Lay. Good job of marketing - I thought it was an independent "gourmet" brand.

I don't see the black pepper lime flavor anymore. Wah!


----------



## HappyFatChick

Chicken and broccoli fried rice:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Pirates Booty and rainier cherries.


----------



## Brandi

pecan pie :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

A big fat juicy hamburger with all the trimmings


----------



## SoVerySoft

English breakfast tea (for my cold) and lemon cookies (for my tummy).


----------



## crazygrad

I'm having a hazelnut latte thing over ice. I want to eat something, but need to go to the store


----------



## HappyFatChick

Grandma's Home Made potato salad. OMG! Delish!:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

I prepared tomorrows dinner..and trying it now...lol

Salmon loaf and mashed potatoes


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Mint cups straight from the fridge.


----------



## Fuzzy

Homemade Baked Potato Bar (with Cheese sauce, Chili, sour cream, ranch dressing,... but not all at once.  )


----------



## ScreamingChicken

canned beef tamales topped with melted cheese


----------



## Friday

The man's gone fishing so I'm eating cold homemade mac and cheese. Guess I shouldn't give him a hard time about living on sandwiches when I'm not home.


----------



## CuteyChubb

A breakfast taco from taco cabana with egg, bacon and cheese on a warm flour tortilla with green salsa and coffee.


----------



## bigsexy920

a hot everything bagel with butter and hazel nut coffee, light and sweet just like me. 

:eat2:


----------



## HappyFatChick

Nestle toll house milk chocolate chips. Fresh and soft. MMMMM:eat2:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Two downright life-affirming slices of warm wheat toast. Oven-made and using the ends of the loaf, for bigger butterability. Disconcertingly speckled with bug-like black sesame seeds, loaded with gobs of melty butter, and one schmeared with apple butter from Smithfield, Virginia.

I'm an easy smile, but I swunny, sometimes good toast is all it takes to make my day.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Two downright life-affirming slices of warm wheat toast. Oven-made and using the ends of the loaf, for bigger butterability. Disconcertingly speckled with bug-like black sesame seeds, loaded with gobs of melty butter, and one schmeared with apple butter from Smithfield, Virginia.
> 
> I'm an easy smile, but I swunny, sometimes good toast is all it takes to make my day.



...heading to the kitchen now to toast me up a corn english muffin. Damn. I am SOOOO easily influenced!


----------



## MissToodles

clemetines. Move over raisins, these are truly nature's candy. :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Esme

I'm enjoying the heck out of a fresh tomato sandwich. Homegrown tomatoes on toasted white bread with just enough Miracle Whip. I don't know if anyone else grew up having tomato sandwiches, but they are the best ever, especially now that my tomatoes are ripening and being just plain yummy. :eat2:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

SoVerySoft said:


> ...heading to the kitchen now to toast me up a corn english muffin. Damn. I am SOOOO easily influenced!


And now I want a corn English muffin.

It's the circle of life, Sove. The circle of life.


----------



## Dark_Hart

now i am eating cheeseBurger :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Dark_Hart said:


> now i am eating cheeseBurger :eat1:




details! we need details! Is it a fast food cheeseburger? one you made yourself? did you get it at a local restaurant? what kind of cheese? What else is on it? Is it good? Is it medium rare? Tell all!


----------



## bigsexy920

Esme said:


> I'm enjoying the heck out of a fresh tomato sandwich. Homegrown tomatoes on toasted white bread with just enough Miracle Whip. I don't know if anyone else grew up having tomato sandwiches, but they are the best ever, especially now that my tomatoes are ripening and being just plain yummy. :eat2:



Nothing better than a tomato sandwich in the summer. I would pick them off the vine and slice them up. I can smell the smell right now. 

Still warm from the heat of the sun with hellmans for me on white bread


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A couple of frozen chicken burritos.


----------



## Dark_Hart

SoVerySoft said:


> details! we need details! Is it a fast food cheeseburger? one you made yourself? did you get it at a local restaurant? what kind of cheese? What else is on it? Is it good? Is it medium rare? Tell all!



ok sweet hart i will give the details  

first of all i bought it from a local restaurant...i didn't do it be myself

this is a One flame boiled beef patty toped with melted cheese, pickles, ketchup, and mustard all on tasted sesame seed bun :eat1: 

yum yum i love it :eat2: 

its really a good one , however, I just ate one and then went back home to deal with some family issues.... :doh: 

thanks SoVerySoft for your interest  .. take care


----------



## SoVerySoft

Dark_Hart said:


> ok sweet hart i will give the details
> 
> first of all i bought it from a local restaurant...i didn't do it be myself
> 
> this is a One flame boiled beef patty toped with melted cheese, pickles, ketchup, and mustard all on tasted sesame seed bun :eat1:
> 
> yum yum i love it :eat2:
> 
> its really a good one , however, I just ate one and then went back home to deal with some family issues.... :doh:
> 
> thanks SoVerySoft for your interest  .. take care




NOW you've got my mouth watering. Atta boy! 

Hope all is well at home.


----------



## Rainahblue

Today I'm eating my own hand.... 

...if I don't get to make lunch soon.

I'm starving! Look at these bones! 
Beneath the fat. ​


----------



## ScreamingChicken

smoked oysters on saltines.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

blended ice cream float made with diet cherry vanilla Dr. Pepper and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Friday

We're (Sis and BiL) going to Primo Grill. Hooray! Warm hazelnut brownies with ice cream. :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft

I've got a thermometer in my mouth


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> I've got a thermometer in my mouth



 Get Well Soon!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Cracker Jack!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Honey roasted peanuts that have been coated with Louisiana hot sauce.


----------



## Brandi

Hands SVS some homemade chicken noodle soup


My daughter has a cold and she will be eating this soup for a bit lol So I'm having a cup..mmmm


----------



## Tracyarts

Homemade vegetable soup, a BIG bowl of it. And a couple pieces of old fashioned homemade gingerbread, the kind with molasses in it.

Tracy


----------



## Esme

*a nice, fresh peach

YUM!*


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Hands SVS some homemade chicken noodle soup...



awww...thanks! My coworker picked me up a huge VAT of chicken soup on Monday with a softball-sized matzoh ball in it from the local deli that is famous for gi-normous food. So I ate it for 3 meals straight, and even shared some with my roomie.

But I am all out now, so would love some homemade chicken noodle!


----------



## HappyFatChick

Home garden-grown tomatoes are so delicious! I like to slice them and put them on fresh, soft, white bread, Miracle Whip, and a slice of super sharp cheddar cheese.:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

The last of my extra-sharp white tillamook cheddar. :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Feta stuffed green olives.


----------



## QuasimodoQT

Fuzzy said:


> The last of my extra-sharp white tillamook cheddar. :eat2:



You said the secret magic word... Tillamook. I grew up on this wonderful stuff in all it's varieties, and they have only one kind here in NYC, the regular extra-sharp, and it only comes in the brick the size of a cream cheese brick. That is, when you can find even that.

My saliva glands just sat up and barked when I read your post. I'm all awash.:eat2: 

Now I have to try to blackmail one of my homies to airmail me some Cojack and some cheese curds. Dangit.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Kashi Go Lean Crunch with rice milk. Maybe I need more sugar in my diet, but this stuff is waaaaaaay too sugary for my tastes.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

breakfast sandwich of egg, ham, & cheese on a toasted everything bagel.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tim's sour cream and onion potato chips. This is the 1st time I have tried them, they are very good.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

JELL-O Pudding Pops. 

This is my fourth today. I've recently rediscovered them in my supermarket. 

Wahoo! lmao


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Question, Sharleen: Do they have any nasty ice crystals in them, or are they pretty smooth? Just curious.


----------



## HappyFatChick

KitKat balls. (He-heh balls. She said balls )


----------



## out.of.habit

HappyFatChick said:


> Home garden-grown tomatoes are so delicious! I like to slice them and put them on fresh, soft, white bread, Miracle Whip, and a slice of super sharp cheddar cheese.:eat2:



I agree for the most part, but I am having trouble with the Miracle Whip portion. 
Bring out the Hellman's.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

HappyFatChick said:


> KitKat balls. (He-heh balls. She said balls )


Your candy is hermaphroditic. Sorry, HFC, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Fuzzy

QuasimodoQT said:


> You said the secret magic word... Tillamook. I grew up on this wonderful stuff in all it's varieties, and they have only one kind here in NYC, the regular extra-sharp, and it only comes in the brick the size of a cream cheese brick. That is, when you can find even that.
> 
> My saliva glands just sat up and barked when I read your post. I'm all awash.:eat2:
> 
> Now I have to try to blackmail one of my homies to airmail me some Cojack and some cheese curds. Dangit.



Luckily for you, the folks at Made In Oregon will gladly sell you some Tillamook cheese.


----------



## Brandi

Egg salad with a little mustard added (for that deviled egg taste) with green onions on vegetable breton crackers!!! 

diet pepsi


----------



## Fuzzy

Mint Chocolate Chip Pop-Tarts


----------



## out.of.habit

Chocolate Frosty.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Thick, ice-cold chocolate fudge ice cream topping out of the jar. I dip the fork of topping into the pint of Ben and Jerry's vanilla ice cream and voila! A mini-sundae.:eat2:


----------



## Friday

A chicken salad sandwich and an orange mango Talking Rain Ice over ice in a tall glass. It's actually quite tasty since the Mr ain't here and I got to put a little onion and garlic in the chicken salad.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Bob's Texas Style Jalapeno Cheddar Potato Chips.


----------



## Esme

Fat Free mini pretzels.

Those are healthy, right?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Little Debbie Nutty Bars and a glass of milk.


----------



## Fuzzy

Homegrown Peaches (fresh from the tree, so fresh that the skin just peels right off)


----------



## Lovelyone

a sandwich made of homegrown tomatoes, mayo, and a touch of salt--washed down with orange flavored Kool-aid.


----------



## gettin_heavy

Right now.....a 250g bar of glaxy choc, coke, chips, and pastryies....:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

2 soulvaki on a pita and onion rings.


Damn I woke up this morning so famished!!


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

SoBe Green Tea 
Triscuit Cracked Pepper & Olive Oil crackers


----------



## Mercedes

Right now I'm drinking a 'couple' of glasses of goooood white wine...


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

I'm having sort of a "detox week"  

So, celery sticks with 4 tablespoons of T.Marzetti Light Chunky Blue Cheese Dressing

and water which I never drink enough of. 8 glasses a day says everyone, but I have trouble downing two. So, I usually end up subsitituting green tea which I love to death. But I'm out. So, it's the wet and cold stuff for me.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Snack time!

Spinach pita wrap and cracked red pepper hummus!


----------



## SoVerySoft

View attachment 8930​
Florida's Natural fruit juice sour strings (for extra vitamin C). I'm eating orange, but the package also includes strawberry, blueberry and cranberry apple.


----------



## MoonGoddess

_Tonight was a waffle supper....Belgian Waffles with maple syrup and maple bacon. And a nice pot of coffee!_


----------



## Esme

Snowballs. YUMMMMMMMM!


----------



## EvilPrincess

BLT- Hellman's mayo, romaine lettuce, center cut crispy bacon, sliced strawberry tomatoes (big cherry tomatoes), all on toasted hearty white bread. 

soon I will be in search of dessert.....


----------



## out.of.habit

MoonGoddess said:


> _Tonight was a waffle supper....Belgian Waffles with maple syrup and maple bacon. And a nice pot of coffee!_



People often overlook the power of breakfast for dinner. I am allllll for it.  

Good call!


----------



## Friday

Gorgonzola cheese straws, mini Reeses cups, white chocolate chip cookies and beef jerky. Should I be drinking white wine or red? Maybe I'll have both.


----------



## Brandi

Max 5 chocolate bar for the first time and completely amazing!!! There is pretzels, caramel, peanuts, peanut butter covered in milk chocolate!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## IdahoCynth




----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tater tots covered in chili, cheese, chopped onions, and jalapenos.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Peanut butter and Strawberry Preserve (home made preserves) Sandwich, on thick hand sliced white bread and a cold glass of milk.


----------



## Fuzzy

White chocolate M&Ms


----------



## Friday

Making meatballs in barbeque sauce for a retirement party tomorrow and need to test one each time I pull them out of the oven to stir.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> White chocolate M&Ms



:shocked: :smitten: :smitten:

Is there such a thing???


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> :shocked: :smitten: :smitten:
> 
> Is there such a thing???



They were released to stores as a promotion for Pirates 2. I found a partial box of them at the checkout at Walmart.

They're kinda too sweet, but great when mixed with dark M&Ms.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Fuzzy said:


> White chocolate M&Ms



And I just had dark choc. M&Ms for the first time today :eat2: And now you tease with white chocolate? I still haven't found the French Vanilla Three Musketeers! 

Methinks my state has been blacklisted.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> They were released to stores as a promotion for Pirates 2. I found a partial box of them at the checkout at Walmart.
> 
> They're kinda too sweet, but great when mixed with dark M&Ms.



Yeah, come to think of it, they do seem like they'd be killer sweet. But I just wanna taste'm!


----------



## Esme

A plum and some 

View attachment Faygo-Diet-Orange-355-ml-ca.jpg


----------



## Friday

Sausage, mushroom and black olive pan pizza. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Ritz crackers and cheddar "cheese in a can"


----------



## SoVerySoft

Just finished a bowl of popcorn. I made Jiffy Pop and ate the whole thing. (with lots of butter added)


----------



## Esme

Cashews. 

Several handfuls. 

Man, I love cashews. :eat2:


----------



## FranklyanFA

I am eating this new cracker they put out. At least its new to me. Its called Kraft Cheese Nips Salsa & Cheddar Doubles. Along with a Cherry Coke


----------



## SoVerySoft

Red Velvet Cake with Cream Cheese Frosting.

The frosting is too sweet.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Nutrigrain cereal bar (apple flavor) and Starbucks Anniversary blend. Mmmmm.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

mud pie sundae from kimballs' farm...  

coffee ice cream
hot fudge
roasted almonds
peanut butter
Oreo cookies
and graham crackers

all mixed up together


----------



## SoVerySoft

SoVerySoft said:


> Red Velvet Cake with Cream Cheese Frosting.
> 
> The frosting is too sweet.



omg I take it back. Just had another piece after leaving it out at room temperature...and YUM! it's amazing.

Had it with a glass of cold milk.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Little Debbie Nutty Bar and chocolate milk.


----------



## Friday

Homemade taquitos and an orange mango Talking Rain Ice.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade fajita sausage rolls mmm


----------



## Fuzzy

A "Oh Fudge!" malt from Cold Stone Creamery


----------



## Friday

I'm glad our Coldstone is clear on the other side of town.

Chicken soup, because I'm feeling kind of yucky.


----------



## Brandi

Scallop potatoes with big hunks of ham and green pepper and lots of cheese!!


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Skim milk & Walmart brand Fat Free Chocolate muffins.

Had Red Lobster leftovers earlier :wubu:


----------



## Esme

a peach and some diet Dr. Pepper :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Esme said:


> a peach and some diet Dr. Pepper :eat2:



_You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later._

DDP! :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

Herring Fillets in Louisiana hot sauce, on saltines.


----------



## Friday

More damn chicken soup. I like it but I'd rather have a choice.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

chocolate chip granola bar smeared with peanut butter.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade bacon and bean with rice soup. mmmmm


----------



## AppreSheAte

Another yummy choice! 

If you're not careful you're going to win some sort of an award.

:eat2:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

a monster cream puff from bova's bakery in the north end

my tummy hurts... there is so much cream in it. I think i'm making myself sick LOL. it's quite big! i hope I can finish it all!! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftover taco fixins, remade into a kind-of taco salad.


----------



## Brandi

Garlic bread with tons of cheese and bacon!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Rice crispy treats with m & m's and peanut butter added. I haven't made these in 7 years. Tonight it was exactly what I "needed".


----------



## Friday

A hot turkey sandwich with lots of gravy. Yum. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Trader Joe's version of Oreos. And milk. And I tried dunking, since everyone here seems to think that's the way to go...

It was good


----------



## Fuzzy

chips and salsa


----------



## Weejee

Gummy Bears. I eat several bags a week. Yummy Bears.:eat1: :eat1: :eat2: 

TUMMY bears--great for putting fat on the belly!

Weejee


----------



## collegeguy2514

oreos, oatmeal cream pies, and milk.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I just finished a wee bit of chocolate mousse that my daughter made. It's very good but veeerrrrry rich. Mmmmmm. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Fresh and warm banana bread with real butter...and now I'm making a blt with extra bacon!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Mmmmm.... Quisp cereal..... mmmmmm.


----------



## Weejee

Marzipan. But I'll take a bowl of that B and J too!:eat1:  :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Biscuits with whipped butter and honey


----------



## Brandi

a late night BLT with mrs dash on the tomatoes instead of salt. ohhh sooo good with a side of lays dill pickle chips!


----------



## Weejee

I'm getting ready for a marie Callendar's TV dinner of Country fried steak with gravy.
Mmmmmmmm!:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: Chow Time!


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Stroehmann Dutch Country Family Grains Healthy Multi Grain Bread and Panera Bread Dipping Oil.
Apple cider.


----------



## Weejee

Ice tea with 3 lemons. Told ya I love lemons!:wubu: :wubu: Lemons!:wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

Yoplait Light Boston Creme Pie yogurt

_(and remember to save, wash, and send in your pink lids for the fight against breast cancer!)_


----------



## HappyFatChick

Nestle's Semi-sweet chocolate chips because dark chocolate is good for me, right?


----------



## Brandi

Crusty bread with liver pate and hellmans!!


----------



## Miss Vickie

I finally found a place that makes humbow, and has Dim Sum!!! 

So I'm eating a humbow (barbecue pork bun), starting on my second -- both of which I was supposed to bring to work tonight. Oops...


----------



## Fuzzy

Spaghetti with Meat Sauce or Pesto


----------



## mossystate

Piece of a raw potato with kosher salt.


----------



## collegeguy2514

a big bowl of vanila ice cream with chocolate syrup on top


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Pizza Hut Thin Crust Pizza with Olives
Diet coke


----------



## Weejee

I'm sitting in Starbucks, where I just finished sipping my breakfast of a banana coconut frappacino with cream, venti (the largest) size. Total of 730 calories 16 Weight watchers points.)

MMMM
'
So I'm playing away on this computer, and I'm overhearing two women talking about thier new time at weight watchers!!!! One's saying she will have only 3 oz. of chicken a day.

(Big musical note: Tooo each his owwwwwnnnn..... Anyone remember that old song?)

Luv,
Weej:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: Boy did I enjoy that venti:eat2:


----------



## CuteyChubb

Spicy Boudain and saltines. :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Leftover chicken & biscuits with Tabasco Chipotle Pepper Sauce for some flavor.


----------



## Fuzzy

Slow cooker Italian chicken, with roasted potatoes.


----------



## bigsexy920

Wheat waffles with mango and starwberrys with a dash or maple syrup. YUMMIE


----------



## Weejee

A giant Butterfingers candy bar.:eat2:


----------



## toni

a handful of doritos :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

mini corn dogs dipped in honey mustard.


----------



## ThisIsMyBoomstick

not eating at the MOMENT, but i'm about to go cook me something tasty, more than likely chicken bites with bbq sauce and soem doritos or sun chips :9


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Toasted plain bagel and whipped cream cheese.


----------



## jamie

Mixed nuts


----------



## CuteyChubb

Fried fish, potato salad, green beans, bread and I'll have some pound cake for desert.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

2 leftover Denny's pancakes from last night.


----------



## coyote wild

my second Bojangle's chicken biscuit. Southern fillet styel


----------



## snuggletiger

Beef fried rice with hot sauce <Tapatio> and a fortune cookie


----------



## Fuzzy

A&W Root Beer float


----------



## Weejee

A king-size Butterfingers bar


----------



## HotBBWnKC

Homemade, hot out of the oven, chocolate chip cookies and a tall glass of ice cold skim (organic) milk.


----------



## Brandi

French toast with sauteed bananas in butter, brown sugar and cinnamon. 6 slices of thick bacon and a big glass of a mango smoothie


----------



## SoVerySoft

Just finishing an omelet made with red and green pepper, cheddar cheese, mozarella cheese, and ham. With some toasted russian rye with butter.

Washed down with iced green tea mixed with cranberry juice.

yum.


----------



## out.of.habit

Reese's Puffs Cereal and some HazelCoconut Coffee. 
I may prefer breakfast at most meals.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Home made hummus with some "new" crackers. These are quite good!


----------



## Fuzzy

Kippers on crackers


----------



## Brandi

Bacon, eggs, hashbrowns, baked beans (my daughters request) and homemade bread toast! Banana smoothie


----------



## collegeguy2514

a super sonic double cheese burger, sonic sized frys and drink, and an order of motzerella sticks.


----------



## EvilPrincess

smoked gouda


----------



## ValentineBBW

A large Sonic cherry slushie with double shot of cranberry


----------



## PrettyKitty

Cup of Blue Bunny starwberry ice cream.


----------



## Esme

An English muffin, toasted, with natural peanut butter and cherry preserves.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Apple Cake <---- Pictures lol


----------



## Esme

EvilPrincess said:


> Apple Cake <---- Pictures lol




Okay, where's the recipe to go with that cake? YUM! 

Am I crazy, or did you really post it somewhere around here? I seem to remember an apple cake recipe, but....  

*Edited to say: FOUND IT! *


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Cadbury Double Decker; think Three Musketeers with the bottom half a Nestle Crunch.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Shrimp stir fry.:eat2:


----------



## collegeguy2514

an oatmeal pie


----------



## Friday

The new Dark Chocolate version of Seattle Fudge we got at the Fair last night. Sis and I have already started refering to it as 'the black tar fudge'. It's addictive alright.


----------



## CuteyChubb

A salad with lettuce, cherry tomatoes, bits of carrot, crumbled bacon, cheddar cheese and grilled chicken breast, ranch dressing and iced tea.


----------



## AppreSheAte

Extra thick - lots of cheese! Flakey crust, ummmm.... Pepperoni, onion, green pepper, black olives! 

Antipasto salad - lots more cheese, italian salami, oil and vinegar.

Got to have chianti too - I mean it's Italian!

Why does this thread get to me so bad? 

Well, had to make a contribution to tell you what dinner was tonight. 

Look forward to reading other posts later.

I love what Brandy posts! She must be a great cook. Got to love great cooks! :eat2:


----------



## CuteyChubb

Wonton soup, egg roll, curry steak, white rice and iced tea. :bow:


----------



## Weejee

Cheddar Cheese popcorn.:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Dark chocolate covered almonds. It's health food, ya know.


----------



## Brandi

Deep fried crab cakes with a caesar salad.


----------



## EvilPrincess

I made dinner, put it on a plate, took two bites..... Was not what I was in the mood for, so I had another piece of Apple Cake. 

If SVS can call the chocolate covered almonds health food, then the APPLE cake is the same. 

Eat'n Healthy,
EP


----------



## PrettyKitty

Foam container filled with Chow Fun.


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> I made dinner, put it on a plate, took two bites..... Was not what I was in the mood for, so I had another piece of Apple Cake.
> 
> If SVS can call the chocolate covered almonds health food, then the APPLE cake is the same.
> 
> Eat'n Healthy,
> EP




An apple cake a day, keeps the doctor away!


----------



## collegeguy2514

a chocolate chip snack cake, made by my personal friend, little debbie.


----------



## pdgujer148

Sour Razzles.

I'm a sick, sick man.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Eggs, sausage, biscuit, cheese, hashbrowns and coffee.


----------



## Esme

A big, yummy golden Pluot. Delish! :eat2: 
(a plum/apricot hybrid)


----------



## Brandi

German sausage on a super soft bun with sauteed green/red peppers, onions and saurkraut with hot mustard!! MMMMMMM


----------



## EvilPrincess

The very last piece of Apple Cake


----------



## Fuzzy

A Fifth-Avenue candy bar.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

An Italian Antipasto of green olives, pepperoncini, and red peppers marinated in brine, fresh garlic, herbs and Napa Valley Chardonnay.

Orgasm in a jar.:eat2:


----------



## pdgujer148

The soul of my enemy!

Sorry, bad day.


----------



## Tracyarts

Not eating, but drinking...

Tazo lemon-ginger tea. The bottled kind. Mmmmmm good. I *love* Tazo teas. Who knew they were getting to be so easy to find. We had supper at a Murphy's Deli, and I saw the cooler on the way out, so I went back and bought a bottle to enjoy later on tonight.

Tracy


----------



## roundbird

Just had 4 slices of pizza. should have stopped at 3. thats my problem lately, always that little extra. put on alot of weight in last year. feel wierd about it. starting to actually like it. but also feel like i should have guilt. whats wrong with me???:


----------



## SoVerySoft

roundbird said:


> Just had 4 slices of pizza. should have stopped at 3. thats my problem lately, always that little extra. put on alot of weight in last year. feel wierd about it. starting to actually like it. but also feel like i should have guilt. whats wrong with me???:




Welcome roundbird! Your topic is one that is well suited for the Weight Board. I think you should post it there, and you'll get some good input, I bet


----------



## SoVerySoft

Just finished lunch - we shared Hunan Beef with fried rice, wontons with hot sesame sauce, crystal shrimp dumplings. And I tried something new - tomato egg drop soup. Not bad!


----------



## jamie

Strawberry cake with cream cheese and a strawberry on top.

And if SVS and Evil Princess can call chocolate covered almonds and apple cake healthfood, I am calling my piece of cake super healthfood because it has an actual piece of fruit on top.


----------



## Esme

Swedish Fish


Fish are brain food!


----------



## collegeguy2514

life cereal


----------



## Fuzzy

Boulder Canyon Malt Vinegar and Sea Salt Crisps


----------



## collegeguy2514

a huuuuuuuuuge bowl of ice cream


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A few chewy cookies n' cream granola bars crumbled into a bowl and covered in milk.


----------



## Lovelyone

cold pizza and grape nehi


----------



## toni

Some cherry bite twizzlers :eat2:


----------



## CuteyChubb

Baked potato soup with bacon bits, chives and cheese on top with a french dip sandwich (from Bennigans)


----------



## out.of.habit

pdgujer148 said:


> The soul of my enemy!
> 
> Sorry, bad day.




Oooh- I felt that. That does sound like a bad day. I'm sure we can all identify.
Now... was it tasty?



Saltines and coconut cream coffee. Not feeling so hot today. (On the plus side, I was told to stay home from work - no argument here!)


----------



## CuteyChubb

out.of.habit said:


> Saltines and coconut cream coffee. Not feeling so hot today. (On the plus side, I was told to stay home from work - no argument here!)



Coconut cream coffee? What, where, how much? I love coconut, cream and coffee. The 3 of them together??? Please let me know how I can get some.


----------



## out.of.habit

CuteyChubb said:


> Coconut cream coffee? What, where, how much? I love coconut, cream and coffee. The 3 of them together??? Please let me know how I can get some.



Ah, a woman after my own heart!

You'll be delighted to know that it is the creamer that makes my coffee so coconutcreamalicious! 
It's CoffeeMate - in a medium roast coffee. Though, in massachusetts, I had picked up a Coconut Cream coffee from a place called Red Barn Roasters that was pretty good (read: strong). And, I bet that my favorite coffee place tomscoffeeandgifts.com (which upsettingly is not currently working...) will have something coconutty and delicious - and they ship.


----------



## toni

corn on the cob with butter and hot sauce :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Tim Hortons has this wonderful donut...it has a coconut icing filled (really filled that is) with strawberry filling....I have 6 and 2 are gone now lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Red Baron Classic Pepperoni and A&W Root Beer


----------



## ThatFatGirl

A Merb's Bionic Apple.. crisp green apple, dipped in caramel three times, and covered in pecans. Good stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy

Jimmy Dean Maple Sausage patties, Cream cheese iced cinnamon rolls, scrambled eggs (fried after the patties), ice cold 1% milk


----------



## IdahoCynth

Coffee with a packet of swiss miss instant cocoa, and a dash of french vanilla coffee creamer added. mmmm


----------



## roundbird

3 jelly donuts and coffee light and sweet with cream..I used to drink it black but this is soooooooo good!


----------



## EvilPrincess

Freshly ground then brewed Pike's Place Blend, plenty of half and half
Crispy Scrapple
Rye Toast - buttered

*sigh* <happy place face>


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Freshly ground then brewed Pike's Place Blend, plenty of half and half
> Crispy Scrapple
> Rye Toast - buttered
> 
> *sigh* <happy place face>




oh MAN. I _WANT_!!!!!!!!!


----------



## out.of.habit

IdahoCynth said:


> Coffee with a packet of swiss miss instant cocoa, and a dash of french vanilla coffee creamer added. mmmm




Always a good idea. ) 

"Paris" Coffee (Senseo's Vanilla/Caramel) with vanilla creamer.


----------



## Fairia

Maruchan Instant Lunch, beef flavored.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake

HappyFatChick said:


> Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie Ice Cream. MMMMMM....:eat1:
> 
> .....passing big,full bowls to anyone who even dares to say "nothing".....



reeses sticks and peanut M&M's


----------



## GordoNegro

Golden Oreos and Iced tea now though it was fried beef steak with onion with dominican style rice and beans about 1hr 1/2 ago.


----------



## Mary

A big tall glass of raw whole milk from a jersey cow. It's about twice as creamy as regular milk from holstein cows and so amazingly good! I might just finish the whole quart today... YUM! :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftovers. Take Out Mexican: Lime Chicken Enchiladas, with black beans and yellow rice.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Pumpkin shaped and flavored cookie, that is covered in royal icing, orange of course.


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Pumpkin shaped and flavored cookie, that is covered in royal icing, orange of course.




where'd ya get it?


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> where'd ya get it?


 
Starbucks - Picked it up on my mid afternoon Latte' run.... 



Yeah, I know it is an addiction at this point, I am now up to a black eye (grande bold coffee with two shots of espresso) in the morning just to get me going. I may need an intervention.


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Starbucks - Picked it up on my mid afternoon Latte' run....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know it is an addiction at this point, I am now up to a black eye (grande bold coffee with two shots of espresso) in the morning just to get me going. I may need an intervention.




Saw pumpkin cheesecake on the menu at the restaurant today. And you've got a pumpkin cookie. No avoiding it. Fall is here.

p.s. no intervention necessary. we all need our vices!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Dove milk chocolate, in celebration of my post-Ryan period. :eat2: 

We were careful, but nonetheless, worrysome!


----------



## CuteyChubb

A brownie and coffee. My co-worker finally made us the brownies she has promised us for the past couple of months.


----------



## roundbird

Wendy's chili and 3 baked potatos with butter


----------



## Carol W.

Just finished a lunch of Stouffer's Mac and Cheese and stewed tomatoes, also a banana. What I really WANT is chocolate, but there isn't any! Damn.


----------



## CuteyChubb

roundbird said:


> Wendy's chili and 3 baked potatos with butter



You made me crave Wendys. I just had a ceasar side salad and two large burger patties with cheese.


----------



## out.of.habit

EvilPrincess said:


> Starbucks - Picked it up on my mid afternoon Latte' run....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know it is an addiction at this point, I am now up to a black eye (grande bold coffee with two shots of espresso) in the morning just to get me going. I may need an intervention.




Oooh... I had that Pumpkin cookie the other day. Very tasty. Ever have their lime-shaped/flavored one? I miss that one during the winter.


::currently Sprite Zero here::


----------



## EvilPrincess

out.of.habit said:


> Oooh... I had that Pumpkin cookie the other day. Very tasty. Ever have their lime-shaped/flavored one? I miss that one during the winter.
> 
> 
> ::currently Sprite Zero here::


 
YES! I also love the flower shaped ones. They are almost too pretty to eat. Almost.


----------



## out.of.habit

EvilPrincess said:


> YES! I also love the flower shaped ones. They are almost too pretty to eat. Almost.



Ah ha ha ha! Almost is right! How _do_ they make them so pretty?


----------



## pdgujer148

3 Cheerios, a garlic stuffed olive, curry fried rice w/ shrimp and some lox.

(OK, I lied. I'm eating a Hot Pocket)


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

Life cereal, an apple and some juice.


----------



## Friday

Oatmeal, with a pat of butter and a spoonful of Swedish cranberry jam.


----------



## SoVerySoft

pdgujer148 said:


> 3 Cheerios, a garlic stuffed olive, curry fried rice w/ shrimp and some lox.
> 
> (OK, I lied. I'm eating a Hot Pocket)




I knew it!! no one eats only 3 Cheerios.


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> I knew it!! no one eats only 3 Cheerios.




I was concerned about that too.

I mean, I rarely count my cheerios. (ha ha)


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> I was concerned about that too.
> 
> I mean, I rarely count my cheerios. (ha ha)




Yeah, but...if you only eat 3 you don't need to count. You just _know_ there's only 3.


----------



## Fuzzy

Frozen GS Thin Mint Cookies. I was going to just have a few.

I think I've eaten the whole box.


----------



## out.of.habit

Fuzzy said:


> Frozen GS Thin Mint Cookies. I was going to just have a few.
> 
> I think I've eaten the whole box.



I have the same problem with the Caramel DeLites (or Samoas, in some regions. Girls are so complicated.)


----------



## coyote wild

Leftover Chinese food.

Ugh, I'm _stuffed._


----------



## Brandi

Fried spagetti (fried in butter)...and it's all crispy...ohhhh sooo good...
and a piece of fresh bread...


----------



## CuteyChubb

I am sooo hungry. I ran late this morning, no time to stop for b-fast. I think I better get away from this board before I pass out. People talking 'bout fried spaghetti and stuff. C-ya.


----------



## snuggletiger

All I had was a bowl of Frosted Mini Wheats and some vitamins.


----------



## SummerG

twix bar and coke... yum!:eat2:


----------



## HappyFatChick

Nestle's Milk Chocolate Chips. Great for nibbling.:eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

HappyFatChick said:


> Nestle's Milk Chocolate Chips. Great for nibbling.:eat2:


Funny. I bought a bag of Andes Creme De Menthe Baking Chips yesterday for the same purpose.


----------



## snuggletiger

Bagel and philadelphia cream cheese.


----------



## SoVerySoft

The bestest cookies from the place that caters our company's lunches when we have meetings. The sammies were all gone (I count on them for lunch when I know they have a meeting!) so I'm forced to have cookies for lunch.

Do you pity me?


----------



## CuteyChubb

Smothered pork chops, mashed potatoes with gravy, macaroni and cheese, cabbage and corn bread. :eat1:


----------



## roundbird

Boston cream donuts from dunkin donuts. One of the women I work with brought them in.


----------



## pasazz

Yummy bread with chicken, mushrooms, swiss cheese and mayo... lightly toasted so the cheese is a little melty... yummm!! I want another piece


----------



## out.of.habit

Chalupa! Supreme, no sour cream.


----------



## Brandi

Nice big bowl of split pea soup with ham and homemade bread. I will make a mango smoothie soon.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

New Ben & Jerry's Mint Chocolate Chunk. It's great!


----------



## mossystate

many, many slices of packaged pepperoni

I know..all cows lips and spleen..but I was craving something salty and greasy..I will pay for it..but it might add an ounce or 5 (something for the FA's)....oh..and a Coke..*burp*


----------



## snuggletiger

SoVerySoft said:


> The bestest cookies from the place that caters our company's lunches when we have meetings. The sammies were all gone (I count on them for lunch when I know they have a meeting!) so I'm forced to have cookies for lunch.
> 
> Do you pity me?



I loved eating cookies for lunch, the sugar high , the energy, and the bright shiny lights glimmering overhead. Ah foolish me thought those days would last forever.:doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

The second of two footlong Subway sandwiches (first was a steak and cheese with everthing on wheat, second is a spicy BMT with everything on Italian Herb) with a big bag of Flamin' Hot Cheetos.


----------



## out.of.habit

Extra cheese pizza and garlic knots.
Also, diet wild cherry pepsi. I love it.


----------



## Brandi

pancakes with strawberry perseves and whipped cream YUM


----------



## roundbird

Betty Crocker cream cheese icing out of the can!!


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

A big bowl of extra cheesy chees grits with lots of butter and nice and spicy with both Crystal Hot Sauce stirred in and Green Tabasco on top --- SO YUMMY!!!!


----------



## mossystate

a sourdough english muffin with butter and Smuckers low sugar raspbelly preserves(it is nice and tart!!)..and might go for a second...oh, and a glass of cold milk..


----------



## mossystate

raspBERRY!!!... 

I have been hanging around Dims for too long...hanging..oops..there I go again


----------



## Esme

a bowl of Cocoa Krispies with the "Monster Eyes" marshmallows... a Halloween treat


----------



## SoVerySoft

amazing cookies which appeared at my doorstep - a gift from a friend!

munch munch.

I will be posting pics (pls tanx) tomorrow.


----------



## Mary

Homemade applesauce made with apple-pears (pearsauce?). Either way, it's delicious!! Great alternative to throwing away fruit that's gotten old and a bit mealy in texture. YUM!


----------



## elle camino

a huge salad (yay!) with no spinach (boo.)
but with raspberry dressing and blue cheese and walnuts. yay.


----------



## Mary

elle camino said:


> a huge salad (yay!) with no spinach (boo.)



Oooh! I'm so excited, I found organic baby spinach at the farmers market today! 

Spinach mushroom and swiss cheese omelettes just aren't as good without spinach. Mmmm... can't wait til breakfast!


----------



## out.of.habit

Cinnamon Roll Pop Tarts and Chocolate Silk coffee (with vanilla cream, it tastes a little like Count Chocula marshmallows).


----------



## Fuzzy

chips and salsa


----------



## Brandi

Fried egg and hashbrown sandwich!


----------



## EvilPrincess

Benne Cookies and Pike's Place Coffee


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Benne Cookies and Pike's Place Coffee




Benne Cookies? What a coincidence. ME TOO!!


----------



## out.of.habit

Brandi said:


> Fried egg and hashbrown sandwich!


That sounds really good.

Plain bagel and whipped cream cheese here, with Vanilla Caramel coffee.


----------



## SoVerySoft

The last of the ultimate chocolate cake with whipped cream. (I remembered to snap a pic this time!)

View attachment CakeCrop01.jpg​


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> The last of the ultimate chocolate cake with whipped cream. (I remembered to snap a pic this time!)
> 
> View attachment 10226​



Between this thread, and the Birthday Cake thread, if I ever have a cake question or need of cake suggestion, SoVerySoft, I'm coming to you!


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Between this thread, and the Birthday Cake thread, if I ever have a cake question or need of cake suggestion, SoVerySoft, I'm coming to you!




I am not much of a baker, but I'd be happy to google for info. lol.


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> The last of the ultimate chocolate cake with whipped cream. (I remembered to snap a pic this time!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 10226​


poor thing, did not even make it 24 hours! That cake looks good


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> poor thing, did not even make it 24 hours! That cake looks good




It was a very small cake. Seriously - tiny! And besides, I have other goodies to eat - like cookies from my Evil friend


----------



## out.of.habit

Fresh mango.


----------



## jamie

Morning break - fat free greek yogurt with honey, frozen berries and walnuts.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade mac and cheese (velveta cheese) with salsa and ground beef and fresh homemade cheese scones!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Barbeque pork bun. (le sigh) My life is so much more complete now that I found a local place that makes dim sum. :eat1:


----------



## activistfatgirl

Miss Vickie said:


> Barbeque pork bun. (le sigh) My life is so much more complete now that I found a local place that makes dim sum. :eat1:



Alright someone explain to me what dim sum is. I know it ain't vegetarian, but I've got to know.


----------



## Brandi

Dim sum can be vegetarian!

Here is a site where it explains what dim sum is...
http://www.koipalace.com/menu/dimsum.html

And here are some recipes of dim sum

http://chinesefood.about.com/library/bldimsum.htm


----------



## HappyFatChick

Thanks a lot SVS! I just came on here to see what everyone was eating, and you go and post that pic (pls tnx ). 

O.M.G!!! It's making me sooo hungry.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Ceasar salad and lasagna.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A blend of frozen French Vanilla custard, pretzels,and caramel sauce.


----------



## EvilPrincess

ScreamingChicken said:


> A blend of frozen French Vanilla custard, pretzels,and caramel sauce.


 
share please?:batting:


----------



## Brandi

German sausage on a bun with sauteed onions, green peppers, hot mustard and saurkraut!


----------



## CuteyChubb

Breakfast tacos-warm flour tortillias filled with egg, bacon, cheese and salsa and hot, steamy coffee. :eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit

Kashi TLC Trail Mix bar. Not like cardboard, and made my tummy cease it's growling (for the time being, anyway).


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

and


----------



## out.of.habit

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> and



That works, it really does. Good wine/food pairing!
I love those cheetos.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Me too! My niece and I are addicts! There's nothing like blackberry/red fusion wine with natural Cheetos. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Egg nog and rum...mmmmm


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

Harry & David's "Moose Munch" and Quaker's cheddar rice cakes 

there is something about alternating between salty and sweet stuff that I like when I am kicking around bored out of my gourd... which I MUST be if I'm here, anyway. lol. Actually, DeansFA's post sent me here... well, he sent me IT and now I'm killing time here again.
:huh:


----------



## Fuzzy

Jelly Bellys


----------



## ChickletsBBW

well.. i had dessert first... it was sugar free vanilla bean ice cream from blue bell.. delish!!

and now i'm having some homestyle hash brown potatoes 


i know.. odd..


----------



## Brandi

Very cheesy cheese scone with thick bacon and an egg!


----------



## This1Yankee

Homemade spaghetti and applesauce...not mixed together though...ew...

It's damn good though :happy:


----------



## HappyFatChick

An Entenmann's carrot cake with frosting. They're those little ones that look like twinkies(Enten-minis). You can eat 10 of them because they're so small


----------



## SoVerySoft

HappyFatChick said:


> An Entenmann's carrot cake with frosting. They're those little ones that look like twinkies(Enten-minis). You can eat 10 of them because they're so small




hmm! I shall be looking for those!


----------



## toni

some left over mexican :eat1: half a taco with rice and black beans :eat2: 
yummy!


----------



## out.of.habit

Cocoa Crispies, vanilla-caramel coffee with amaretto creamer, and red-sweet grapefruit juice.


----------



## Brandi

Roast pork on a baguette with chipole sauce mmmmmmmm


----------



## Miss Vickie

Half a cinnamon raisin bagel with cream cheese and a big ass mug of Starbucks.


----------



## CuteyChubb

2 large burger patties w/cheese and a ceasar side salad with tea from Wendys.


----------



## out.of.habit

Leftover four-cheese basil pesto pizza from Uno's, and Pizza Skins with a little sour cream.


----------



## collegeguy2514

homemade brownies and lil debbie's pecan pinwheeles


----------



## Jes

jamie said:


> Morning break - fat free greek yogurt with honey, frozen berries and walnuts.


oh god, the stuff in the split container with the do-it-yourself swirling action? Mmm. 
So pricey, but so good.


----------



## Brandi

Lays dill pickle chips dipped in guacamole lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

Dark chocolate raspberry jelly candy.

It's VERY good.


----------



## wavetank

i am eating three porchchops rice and corn on teh cob with a bowl of caesar dressing... good times.


----------



## Fuzzy

Dark Chocolate M&Ms


----------



## SoVerySoft

St. Andre cheese and irish cheddar and a pink lady apple. And diet Pepsi.

My kinda lunch (when I stay at my desk, that is).


----------



## Brandi

So I read somewhere that if you put the pit of an avocado in a dip that contains avocado..it will not turn brown...it's true!!

I'm eating bagettes dipped in guacamole (from last night)!


----------



## Brandi

Grapenuts trail mix cereal with milk. Hmmm..this cereal is a keeper!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Grapenuts trail mix cereal with milk. Hmmm..this cereal is a keeper!



Never heard of it! I wonder if they have it in the states. I really like Grapenuts Cereal so I am going to google it! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## This1Yankee

Rabbit food. I hate salad dressing though, it's terribly difficult to get in the right proportions. Either I put on too much, or not enough. And a salad is ruined without enough dressing, and ruined with too much. Grr...this one seems to be going rather well though, thus far. Bleu Cheese dressing.

And tea.


----------



## Scarlette

ruffles sour cream and onion chips...and coffee lol


----------



## Ample Pie

SoVerySoft said:


> Never heard of it! I wonder if they have it in the states. I really like Grapenuts Cereal so I am going to google it! Thanks for the heads up.


oh we have it here, it's yum.


----------



## MissToodles

my homemade, crockpot produced split pea soup. I added some deli ham to up the protein (made fresh at a local store. it's filler/nitrate free). It's not particularly soup but thick like a dal.


----------



## Brandi

A burger with hellmans and a1 sauce and onion YUM


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Wheat crackers topped with cream cheese and Bronco Bob's Roasted Raspberry Chipotle Sauce.


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> Never heard of it! I wonder if they have it in the states. I really like Grapenuts Cereal so I am going to google it! Thanks for the heads up.




http://reasors.com/newitems/01_jan_06/grapenuts.html 

I hate cereal too, but bought this at costco and I'll eat it every morning lol


----------



## CuteyChubb

Breakfast tacos-one with egg, bacon, cheese--one with with chorizo and egg--both on a hot flour tortillia with a hot cup of coffee.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Ok so now I'm munching Chesters Flamin hot fries. 

My co-worker is newly pregnant and has been eating all day every day. Now I'm snacking like a skinny girl.


----------



## Brandi

Cream of veggie soup with a balony sandwich. YUM


----------



## EvilPrincess

Quad Iced Latte - 
Espresso Brownie 


Yeah I know Starbucks again..... 

But, I like to go where everybody knows my name...... and no it is not Norm


----------



## CuteyChubb

Pizza Hut-meatlovers. :eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie

EvilPrincess said:


> Quad Iced Latte -
> Espresso Brownie
> 
> 
> Yeah I know Starbucks again.....
> 
> But, I like to go where everybody knows my name...... and no it is not Norm



A woman after my own heart. And you know? That's my drink, too! Rock on! Isn't it nice that they not only know your name but your drink of choice, as well. Huge megaconglomerate, indeed. 

I'm eating leftover chiliburger from Red Robin and a Diet Pepsi. Breakfast of champions (I work tonight so I just got up a little bit ago).


----------



## out.of.habit

Extra-cheese pizza, garlic knots, and diet pepsi.


----------



## Brandi

Bacon, tomato, onion and cheese sandwich


----------



## CuteyChubb

Croissant sandwich with egg, sausage and cheese with hot coffee.


----------



## Weejee

McDonalds Hotcakes with butter and syrup.

Weejee:eat1:


----------



## CuteyChubb

Grilled cheese burger on a toasted bun with lettuce, tomato, onion and mayo alongside some crispy fries with a steamy hot bowl of lentil soup and of course, my usual iced tea.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

An organic carrot. I've been on a veggie kick lately.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade sausage rolls with spicy sausage, green peppers, and onion. YUM


----------



## Jes

MissToodles said:


> my homemade, crockpot produced split pea soup. I added some deli ham to up the protein (made fresh at a local store. it's filler/nitrate free). It's not particularly soup but thick like a dal.


you're thick like a dal, hottie.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'll regret it later..but I just had ruffles, ranch dip and washed it down with orange juice.

Yes I'm crazy


----------



## toni

a handful of red seedless grapes


----------



## moniquessbbw

Egg and cheese breakfast burrito that I made myself...:eat1:


----------



## Brandi

Homemade fresh white chocolate and macadamian nut cookies..OMG soo good


----------



## Miss Vickie

Sushi.... yummmmm....


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A slice of Italian Cream Cheese Cake.


----------



## Fuzzy

A new chocolate bar from Hershey's: Cacao Reserve (65%). Its a very smooth extra dark chocolate. According to a Sept 5 press release, the Cacao Reserve line will also have:

-- Premium Milk (35% cacao): Premium European-style milk chocolate with a
smooth, velvety texture
-- Premium Milk with Hazelnuts (35% cacao): Carefully chopped, premium-
grade hazelnuts for great taste and texture
-- Extra Dark (65% cacao): Slowly roasted beans and a higher cacao level
bring out the rich, indulgent flavor of this selection
-- Extra Dark with Nibs (65% cacao): Includes "the heart of the cacao
bean" for crunch and a flavor that is truly unique
-- Java, Indonesia (32% cacao): Fine milk chocolate, caramel taste and a
light, tart accent
-- Arriba (50% cacao): Dark milk blend with a hint of herbal notes
-- Santo Domingo (67% cacao): Rich dark chocolate with an intriguing wine
and spice character
-- Sao Tome (70% cacao): A blend of rich aromas and subtle spices for a
dark, distinct taste


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Oatmeal with cinnamon, sugar, skim milk, and lots of wheat germ.


----------



## olly5764

two family sized cheese and tomato pizzas and a big pack of jaffa cakes.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

I totally winged this recipe.

An Asian/Italian hybrid curry that I made.


----------



## MisticalMisty

a bowl of fake frosted flakes and a tall glass of oj..yummy


----------



## CuteyChubb

BBQ brisket, sausage, pinto beans, potatoe salad and jalapeno cornbread.


----------



## KuroBara

Chitterlings, turnip greens, spaghetti and green apple Kool-Aid

So wrong, so Southern


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fried Chicken Quesadillas- chuncks of chicken are given a very light dusting of flour then sauteed with sliced black olives and mushrooms. Everything is put between two layers of cheese and enwrapped by a couple of flour tortillas. I'll probably spike mine with some chipotle sauce and the mrs.will use liberal amounts of sour cream and guacamole.

EDIT: I just realized this should have been placed in the "What's on the dinner table tonight?" thread.:doh:


----------



## Dark_Hart

do you want some


----------



## SoVerySoft

Dark_Hart said:


> do you want some



mmmm! yes please! Was that yours? is that rainbow sherbet and chocolate?

damn. now I need to go post on the craving thread. LOL


----------



## jamie

Homemade chicken pot pie. Steamy hot, rich, with a flaky crust. It is great!


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftover night. I'm out of food containers.


----------



## Brandi

I ran out of soup in my freezer, so tonight I made

1. Chicken couscous soup
2. Beef vegetable soup
3. Split pea and ham soup
4. Black bean soup
5. Cabbage and beef soup (which is what I'm eating right now YUM)


----------



## Fuzzy

Snickerdoodles. I think I just ate the whole bag.


----------



## Brandi

Raspberry and cream cheese filled french toast with a raspberry "light in sugar" syrup, thick slices of bacon and my daughter's added touch was hashbrowns. She dips her hashbrowns in the syrup...OMG so gross! lol


----------



## swamptoad

Mac and Cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy

whole wheat pancakes with butter and maple syrup (maybe some peanut butter too)


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Raspberry and cream cheese filled french toast with a raspberry "light in sugar" syrup, thick slices of bacon and my daughter's added touch was hashbrowns. She dips her hashbrowns in the syrup...OMG so gross! lol




I've always wanted to make cream cheese stuffed french toast. How do you do that?


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> I've always wanted to make cream cheese stuffed french toast. How do you do that?



Most recipes I see call for nuts in the filling, but my SO doesn't use them. Take a 8oz block of cream cheese, and your KitchenAid mixer, add 1-2 teaspoons vanilla, and beat until fluffy. Add 1/2 cup chopped nuts, if desired.

Make a sandwich with two slices bread, and a generous schmear of the filling. Dip the sandwich in your batter ( eggs, whipping cream, vanilla, and nutmeg) and fry in a hot skillet.

Serve with whatever you have on hand. Like Apricot Jam.


----------



## out.of.habit

Fuzzy said:


> Most recipes I see call for nuts in the filling, but my SO doesn't use them. Take a 8oz block of cream cheese, and your KitchenAid mixer, add 1-2 teaspoons vanilla, and beat until fluffy. Add 1/2 cup chopped nuts, if desired.
> 
> Make a sandwich with two slices bread, and a generous schmear of the filling. Dip the sandwich in your batter ( eggs, whipping cream, vanilla, and nutmeg) and fry in a hot skillet.
> 
> Serve with whatever you have on hand. Like Apricot Jam.



Yum. Wow. I might have to attempt that. I can see the mess now... but So worth it.

I am currently enjoying bananas cut up with ground peanut paste (Otherwise known as peanut butter, but nothing added. Kinda neat.)


----------



## MissToodles

farina. I'm trying to finish up things in my cupboard instead of going to the market. It's quite bland. No wonder I had it sitting around for months!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi said:


> I ran out of soup in my freezer, so tonight I made
> 
> 1. Chicken couscous soup
> 2. Beef vegetable soup
> 3. Split pea and ham soup
> 4. Black bean soup
> 5. Cabbage and beef soup (which is what I'm eating right now YUM)



Brandi how long did it take you to make all those soups? It made me tired just thinking about making 5 pots of soup in one day!


----------



## Fuzzy

Here Here! What containers do you use to freeze soup?


----------



## MisticalMisty

and how big is that damn freezer? lol


----------



## IdahoCynth

MissToodles said:


> farina. I'm trying to finish up things in my cupboard instead of going to the market. It's quite bland. No wonder I had it sitting around for months!



That gave me a flash back.... when I was a kid we ate that a lot for breakfast. We always added margarine, sugar and half and half.


----------



## Fuzzy

IdahoCynth said:


> That gave me a flash back.... when I was a kid we ate that a lot for breakfast. We always added margarine, surgar and half and half.



Yep Yep. Cream of Wheat, with milk, butter, cinnamon and brown sugar.


----------



## collegeguy2514

an Almond Poppy Seed Pound Cake from an MRE


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Kasugai Roasted Green Peas a.k.a "A happy present from the Earth".

I wanted wasabi peas, but bought the wrong thing.

No spice :doh:


----------



## Jes

Brandi said:


> I ran out of soup in my freezer, so tonight I made
> 
> 1. Chicken couscous soup
> 2. Beef vegetable soup
> 3. Split pea and ham soup
> 4. Black bean soup
> 5. Cabbage and beef soup (which is what I'm eating right now YUM)


you get me hot.


----------



## Brandi

lol @ Jes

I'm having a nice thick ham kaiser with hellmans and lettuce.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

and they are SOOOOOOOO good. Yum.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Wegman's Brand Organic Rosemary & Thyme potato chips.

Yum!Yum!Yum!


----------



## jamie

Halloween candy I got to put out for my co-workers in the office.


----------



## Brandi

A black forest sundae...my daughter dived into it before I could take a pic. But it has a bottom layer of brownie, then cherries, then ice cream, then whipped cream............with chocolate shavings 


sooooooooooooooooooo good!:eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess

two scoops of Marsha Marsha Marshmallow
two scoops of Cherry Garcia
Delicately topped with a good sized piece of carrot cake


----------



## Fuzzy

:smitten: Where oh Where has Synder's of Hanover been all my life???? :smitten:


----------



## Friday

Homemade chicken and noodles with mushrooms and vegies. I've had the flu and it's sure nice to eat something besides chicken soup.:eat1:


----------



## out.of.habit

Plain ol' diet pepsi.

Just what I needed, though.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Vitamin Water. I love this stuff. It's too expensive tho.


----------



## collegeguy2514

2 cherry poptarts


----------



## Punkin1024

Well, it took me a while to get to this thread, so I've finished what I had for lunch. What I had - penne pasta with alfredo sauce and mushrooms! Yum! :eat1: Now it is time for afternoon snackey's - so since it is warm outside (I've got the a/c on in October! :shocked: ) - I'll be eating a peanut butter fudge ice cream bar.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

York Peppermint Klondike Bar.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Almond toffee crunch which appeared on my doorstep yesterday. It was an early birthday gift from a very sweet guy. (thanks again!)

View attachment 10858​


----------



## Fuzzy

A spoonful of Pepto Bismol. I don't feel so good..


----------



## out.of.habit

Fuzzy said:


> A spoonful of Pepto Bismol. I don't feel so good..


Fuzzy, I am with you there tonight! Sorry to hear you're not feeling so great. Now... pass me that pink bottle.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> A spoonful of Pepto Bismol. I don't feel so good..




Wah! Was it the leftovers?


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> Wah! Was it the leftovers?



I'm not sure. But the pepto is kicking in. I'm developing a craving for something dunked in blue cheese dressing.


----------



## CuteyChubb

I'm eating a sausage egg and cheese bisquit from Whataburger with a hot cup of coffee.


----------



## Mary

Have I mentioned how much I love the farmer's market? These are so sweet and tasty.


----------



## out.of.habit

Mary said:


> Have I mentioned how much I love the farmer's market? These are so sweet and tasty.



Those look SO good. Oooh, now I wish my mocha had strawberry...

Here is what I am currenly enjoying at Starbucks. I don't know why the photo is somehow mirrored, with the Starbucks backward. (I even double-checked my cup! lol)





Iced Lemon Loaf and a Black & White Mocha. (In Mass. I was able to call it a Marble Mocha, but upstate thinks that's a Macchiato.)


----------



## Mary

What's a marble mocha? A mocha with half & half? Or white chocolate?

I had this wonderful drink the other day - equal parts of espresso and steamed half & half drizzled with pureed raspberries and honey. It reminded me of really good cake in a cup. Mmmm... :eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit

It is a delicious latte with half dark or milk chocolate syrup, and half white chocolate syrup. It is perfect for the undecided, like myself. So, after five minutes of staring at the menu, I will always default to the drink that gives me a little of both.

So, one wonders why I actually even look at the menu. lol I love variety, but I hate making choices... "I love people, but I hate gatherings..." (Couldn't hold back a Clerks reference, sorry.)


----------



## Fuzzy

Pork Ramen soup, with a little soy and sriracha.


----------



## collegeguy2514

a large sonic blast of the oreo variety


----------



## Fuzzy

A Klondike Bar


----------



## Punkin1024

Red delicious apple with Dove dark chocolate. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

More.. blackberry cheesecake


----------



## Brandi

The hottest sausage I've ever tasted on a bun with sauteed onion and green peppers with regular mustard, no need to get suicidal on the hottness lmao (this is my way of saying, this sausage is a VERY hot one)


----------



## mossystate

I am on what is probably my 40th chocolate covered raisin..and I soldier on!


----------



## Fuzzy

Wendy's 'nilla Frosty! :eat1:


----------



## fyron

dessert... yum ice cream :eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84

Double cheeseburger with double cheese and fries...and the large pepsi to wash it all down.

Craving has been satisfied.


----------



## Brandi

1 cup of mixed nuts - almonds, macadamians, cashews with 1/4 cup of freshly toasted pumpkin seeds.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Breyers mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## _broshe_

I finished and antipasto salad alittle while ago, that was good


----------



## collegeguy2514

peanut butter on ritz crackers


----------



## Mary

Drinking a wonderful espresso macchiato made with Ethiopian Sidamo coffee and dipping a yummy little almond tea cake cookie.


----------



## Brandi

This may shock some of you...lol

I'm eating pillsbury cresent rolls with a hot dog bacon and cheese in it...lol and homemade mac and cheese with diced tomato and peppers, this meal was at my daughter's request...kind of different for a change lol


----------



## Tina

Leftover Chinese food: taiwanese rice noodles, fried rice, bbq chicken, orange chicken and pineapple chicken. Nummy. :eat2:


----------



## mossystate

Ok, I guess I am the ONLY one...but....leftover HallowJweenie candy...let's see...I just had 2 hershey with almonds,a kit kat..and now I will have 2 smarties..


----------



## HappyFatChick

I have been eating nothing except boring, bland diet-type food for the past 6 weeks. Well, the torture is over.

*** Lay's regular chips *** (Been craving them for weeks!)

And chocolate. LOTS of chocolate


----------



## Tina

I love Lay's chips. And chocolate, too. *sigh*


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Not eating but nursing a glass of O'Mara's Irish Country Cream and Coke over ice.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Waffles with butter and syrup and a cup of chocolate silk coffee.


----------



## olly5764

36 doughnuts and a family sized rubarb crumble with a pint of custard. yummy:eat1:


----------



## CuteyChubb

Fried fish, oysters, shrimp, cole slaw, onion rings and iced tea.:eat2:


----------



## Mary

olly5764 said:


> a family sized rubarb crumble with a pint of custard. yummy:eat1:



Rhubarb crumble? I've never had it, but that sounds really good.

I'm drinking a wonderful Chinese red tea sweetened with lychee fruits. I used to frequent a restaurant that served all their iced tea this way, and I learned to really love lychees.


----------



## mossystate

Some after lunch apple crisp..mine is really good..a very crumbly top with plenty of fresh lemon squeezed over braeburn apples that I leave half the peelings on...and a dollop..a big dollop of heavy whipped cream...mmmm


----------



## Mary

Been snacking on these pumpkin seeds all afternoon! Yum!


----------



## Brandi

Sliced boiled egg, ham and mayo on buttered toast! YUM


----------



## CuteyChubb

Chick-fila chicken sandwhich, waffle fries, chicken noodle soup and sweet tea 

I gave them another chance and they got it right today. :eat1:


----------



## LoveBHMS

I treated myself to a Pomegranite Juice and Vodka mixed drink, sooooo yummy and an interesting twist on cranberry, orange, or grapefruit as a mixer. Well, actually TWO pomegranite juice and vodkas. It was amazing. I'd seen it advertised all over the place and it seems to be the chi-chi juice these days, so I wanted to try it. Marvelous and highly recommended.

Grilled Asparagus with shaved parmesan and tons of cracked black pepper and sliced beefsteak tomatoes. [I'm a vegetarian so the soy version of] grilled chicken. It's made with wheat gluten, very high in protein and really tasty.

And chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftovers. First, it was taters and gravy. Then a broccoli cauliflower medley. Now its the last of the cheesecake. Mrs. Fuzzy opted for the rest of the pork lo mein.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

chocolate tootsie pop


----------



## Fuzzy

Brisket sandwich with slaw and a pickle. Diet Coke


----------



## collegeguy2514

peanut butter on ritz crackers


----------



## Tracyarts

A couple fresh pineapple spears and some plain yogurt. The rest of my lunch is a Lean Cuisine spa meal and in the microwave right now. And you know what? For a convenience meal, it is damn tasty and pretty healthy. Salmon, whole grain pasta, vegetables, and a really flavorful sauce. And low on the additives and processing. 

I am SO lazy, if I cannot just throw it in a bowl or into the microwave, I am not gonna bother with it if I am just cooking for me. 

Tracy


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm also eating fresh pineapple (sent from my vacationing parents in Hawaii).. it's super sweet, but I'm still dipping every other bite into T. Marzetti's Cream Cheese Fruit Dip...


----------



## ashmamma84

Air sauce and wind pudding... I need to eat my lunch...but don't know what I want.


----------



## Ample Pie

Homemade Brand Pumpkin Pie Ice Cream-complete with a ribbon of whipped cream and chunks of yummy crust.


----------



## Fuzzy

Kippers 'n Crackers


----------



## ashmamma84

Vienna Beef Hot Dogs with Ketchup, Mustard, and Onions...oh and waffle fries on the side.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ashmamma84 said:


> Vienna Beef Hot Dogs with Ketchup, Mustard, and Onions...oh and waffle fries on the side.




Whattttttt???  You're in Chicago and you have a Vienna beef hot dog and you didn't have it Chicago style???

View attachment chicago dog-sm.jpg​


----------



## Fuzzy

Mac and Cheese (see my post in Everyday food pictures..)


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> Whattttttt???  You're in Chicago and you have a Vienna beef hot dog and you didn't have it Chicago style???



Gadzooks! I want one.. two of those! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Gadzooks! I want one.. two of those! :eat2:




They are reallly good. And that neon colored relish is true to life - not a problem with the color in the photo!

p.s. That pic was taken at a NJ place that has authentic Chicago style dogs. I actually prefer the toppings chopped up more (not authentic) because then I can taste all the flavors.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

A slice of Domino's Brooklyn Style Pizza


----------



## CuteyChubb

Cheese tortellini soup with spinach, tomatoes and chicken with 2 slices of New York style pizza.


----------



## Fuzzy

CuteyChubb said:


> Cheese tortellini soup with spinach, tomatoes and chicken with 2 slices of New York style pizza.



Wow! (Deja Vu) Me Too! Homemade cheese tortelliini soup with kielbasa and green beans. :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

A Large Maggie Moos Better (Cake) Batter Ice Cream with Twix, Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough, and Chocolate Fudge.


----------



## MisticalMisty

SoVerySoft said:


> Whattttttt???  You're in Chicago and you have a Vienna beef hot dog and you didn't have it Chicago style???
> 
> View attachment 11217​


umm..Yuck!

lol


----------



## olly5764

Candy Floss! (I think you chaps call it cotton candy?)


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Just had 3 Hershey's Limited Edition Coconut Creme kisses.

Earlier today, for breakfast I had the leftover of Saturday's night's diner fare, a chicken souvlaki platter with a Greek salad. It wasn't the greatest, but I sure am a tzaziki sauce whore. I loved the stuff even if the rest of my fare was questionable and horribly overpriced at best.


----------



## collegeguy2514

2 strawberry poptarts


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Quaker Oatmeal Banana Bread with 1/2 cup skim milk and 3 Hershey's Kisses Special Edition Coconut Cream melted in.

Chocolate banana bread oatmeal.

Pom Pomegranate and Lychee Iced Green Tea


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Ham and Swiss Cheese omelette.


----------



## Brandi

3 crispy pogos


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Amy's Bowls Brown Rice & Vegetables Bowl. It's organic tofu, brown rice and veggies.

Very, very, very goooooooooooood!

Doctored up with Sriracha aka "Rooster Sauce".

Pom Pomegranate and Lychee Green Tea.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Buttermilk waffles w/ butter and butter pecan syrup, spicy sausage links, and a cup of Ghirardelli Double Chocolate coffee.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Campbell's Healthy Request Grilled Chicken & Sausage Gumbo.

Yay...40% less sodium.
Sodium makes me bloat and feel all uncomfortable


----------



## olly5764

Jacket spuds with margerine, and a pint of Herefordshire Perry


----------



## SoVerySoft

Annie's microwave macaroni and cheese


----------



## supersoup

cinnamon sugar toast


----------



## Fuzzy

Grape Tootsie Pop


----------



## jamie

Frosted Flakes and Tropicana Healthy Heart orange juice


----------



## Fuzzy

The Legendary Burger at Hard Rock Cafe Salt Lake.


----------



## mossystate

Radishes with onion dip.


----------



## sweetnnekked

Lucerne Dairy's "Limited Edition" Gingerbread yogurt!
Not half bad but the Pumpkin sucked ass!!!

Their best LE is the Cranberry Orange. I'm going to petition them to make it a regular flavor.


----------



## liz (di-va)

mossystate said:


> Radishes with onion dip.



I have been *craving* radishes recently...what's up with that. Bonne idee.


----------



## Brandi

Toasted ham and cheese sandwich and a mango smoothie


----------



## Brandi

Homemade chicken brown rice soup! YUM


----------



## SoVerySoft

Newman's Own Organic Sweet Dark Espresso Chocolate

View attachment 1992.jpg​


----------



## Fuzzy

Lindt Excellence Intense Orange Extra Fine Dark Chocolate


----------



## supersoup

pineapple upside down cake. mmmmmmm.


----------



## collegeguy2514

chicken flavored ramen


----------



## mossystate

The inside of my right cheek...must find food.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Chicken pesto with curlie q pastas and veggies, covered in oodles of Parmesan cheese. Mmmmm. And yes, it's shaker cheese, but while I poo poo Cheez Whizzzzz, I do loves me some shaker cheese.


----------



## sweetnnekked

Just a gigantamundo mug of coffee!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

A banana. Earlier today I had Starbuck's for the first time since college with my new jackass coworker.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Ham and swiss quesadilla.


----------



## Fuzzy

Baked Potatoes. With homemade chili, shredded cheese, and sour cream. The potatoes were huge too. Oh My. I think I need to lay down.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I just ate buttered toast with orange marmalade for breakfast. This is my happy memories breakfast because the first time I visited my fiance in Cleveland, he made me this for me each morning for breakfast. We sat at his table with major cases of bedhead and big goofy smiles on our faces.


----------



## toni

sushi!

a yellowtail, crab, scallion roll...it is drowned in wasabi, soy sauce and teriyaki sauce

its sooooooooooo good:eat1:


----------



## Miss Vickie

Toni, I'm jealous.

I'm finishing up a chicken veggie burrito that I started for lunch.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Cashews and bananas.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Really good pizza from my fav local joint--pepperoni, easy cheese, thin crust--with a fantastic salad, delivered to my front door (cold oustide!). For dessert, homemade oatmeal/mini choccychip cookies that my houseguest made for me on the spot cause I wanted some. Oh--and a lovely Pimm's Cup cocktail to begin. I ham lucky girl!


----------



## Tina

A cheeseburger from In-n-Out, animal style, french fries, and a hot chocolate and piece of gingerbread cake (with whipped cream on the side, to boot) from Starbucks.

*satisfied sigh* Nummy.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tina said:


> A cheeseburger from In-n-Out, animal style...



for the curious, click here for In-n-Out's secret menu.


----------



## Friday

Homemade honeywheat rools with a big bowl of turkey stoup. :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> for the curious, click here for In-n-Out's secret menu.




Thanks for that link...I was like "what the hell is animal style" lmao!

I am having a hot sausage, cheese, onion and green pepper omlette! Yoghurt and grapes.


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> for the curious, click here for In-n-Out's secret menu.



Aha! There are pictures online of In-n-out's 10x10s but, I couldn't find them on the menu. 

Now I Know. :bow:


----------



## out.of.habit

Okay, as a gullible NYer, are you serious about this secret In-n-Out menu?

I'm SO curious. But if I ever find one, and order a Flying Dutchman, and people laugh, I'm coming to you.


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Okay, as a gullible NYer, are you serious about this secret In-n-Out menu?
> 
> I'm SO curious. But if I ever find one, and order a Flying Dutchman, and people laugh, I'm coming to you.




Serious. Was there in July with Cat and heard her order animal style, I believe. Might have been one of the others.

Google it! You'll see


----------



## jamie

a left over cream cheese walnut roll and kurumi anpan from the japanese bakery...I want to be eating a hamburger and some orange juice (not mixed together)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Ate a huge leftover burrito with shrimp, chicken, rice, green sauce, cheddar, and mozzerella. Very good.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Want In-n-Out burger NOW.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

White zinfindel, and about to be a Hershey bar.


----------



## Tina

out.of.habit said:


> Okay, as a gullible NYer, are you serious about this secret In-n-Out menu?
> 
> I'm SO curious. But if I ever find one, and order a Flying Dutchman, and people laugh, I'm coming to you.



My son ordered them all the time when he was on Atkins some years ago. They exist, but you'd better ask for a fork, and for them to put it in a fry boat, not just on a burger diaper.


----------



## Brandi

Peach yoghurt with trail mix grape nut with sliced up banana, strawberries, and whole grapes.


----------



## SoVerySoft

dark chocolate covered dried cherries.


----------



## ashmamma84

A large bowl of broccoli cheddar soup and crackers...:eat1: :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

gingerbread cake and whipped cream. mmmm


----------



## Esme

7-layer cookie bars... also known as Magic Cookie bars... the ones with coconut, chocolate chips, and a graham cracker base. They're absurdly easy to make and even more absurdly tasty. YUM!


----------



## Fuzzy

Zapp's Spicy Creole Tomato Crisps


----------



## CuteyChubb

A bowl of cream of brocoli soup and a corned beef sandwich on rye with swiss cheese and mayo with a pickle.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tim's Cascade Style Wasabi Potato Chips


----------



## Tracyarts

Half of a Hershey's extra dark with cranberries, blueberries, and almonds bar that I found down in my computer desk drawer. It's been in there a while, but was still perfectly fine and still tastes great.

Tracy


----------



## Brandi

I grilled some more garlic toasts like grilled cheese and put some keilbasa loaf on it...ohhhh sooo good. I'll never have garlic bread the other way.


----------



## Tracyarts

The last of a container of lemon hummus with some Kashi 9 grain crackers. With a glass of summer fruits flavored iced tea. 

SO not the traditional breakfast here. 
Tracy


----------



## ashmamma84

Egg and cheese bagel sandwich with a cinnamon latte.


----------



## Rainahblue

liz (di-va) said:


> Want In-n-Out burger NOW.



I've heard of them but never had one during my burger eating days. Are they really as good as people claim?

Why do I always come to this thead when I'm hungry? ​


----------



## CuteyChubb

Lunch: bowl of cream of potato soup, chicken fried steak sandwich and a piece of coconut custard pie. 

I also have not had an in and out burger. Never heard about them til Paris drove drunk to get one. I think I'd like one also.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Senior Member




Join Date: Jul 2006
Location: Houston, Texas
Posts: 500 

CuteyChubb-500 posts. Yay!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A cup of hot chocolate. The blueprint:

Hot water added to three pumps of Nestle Hot Chocolate syrup.

A Hershey's Dark Chocolate Mint minature, broken up and added to the hot chocolate.

Topped off with Land O' Lakes Peppermint Whipped Cream.


----------



## collegeguy2514

peanut butter and ritz crackers


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Peppermint tea. Bruschetta and cookies were hard on my tummy.


----------



## out.of.habit

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Peppermint tea. Bruschetta and cookies were hard on my tummy.



Aw, feel better soon, TSL.


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftover funeral potatoes.


----------



## Tina

Funeral potatoes? Sounds... not good, but I'm sure if you're eating them they must be.

I am eating whole wheat Ritz crackers with cold butter sliced very, very thinly and placed on top. Weird, I know, but I love it.


----------



## missaf

Scrambled eggs, creamy with milk, two pieces of buttered toast, and 4 pieces of bacon


----------



## Brandi

Prime rib steak and garlic bread. I woke up wanting this...lol weird


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Ham and Cheddar Omellette


----------



## jamie

Little Debbie Christmas Tree Snack Cake - the chocolate one


----------



## supersoup

a snickers ice cream bar.

yum.


----------



## Fuzzy

Smoked Herring, Valentina hot sauce (a new find), crackers and cheez-wiz.


----------



## Esme

Pizza Hut pizza with ham, sausage and 'shrooms. Not bad at all!


----------



## ValentineBBW

A big bowl of Chili with sour cream and shredded cheddar cheese - YUM.


----------



## sweetnnekked

A huge cuppa Hawaiin Hazelnut coffee and a Vinalla-Latte Caribou Coffee breakfast bar!!


----------



## collegeguy2514

2 turkey sandwiches, cheese nips, and a dr pepper


----------



## supersoup

macaroni and cheeeeeese


----------



## Brandi

Cream of leek soup with chunks of crab and heavily buttered french bread. YUM


----------



## wistful

a 3 pack of Newman dark chocolate peppermint cups.


----------



## Blimpy

Doritos and Dr. Pepper.

I have a craving for Taco Bell, but I am scared to get it.


----------



## BMcGuire88

currently eating ramen w/taco bell fire sauce and dirnking soda--the ramen is microwaved tho.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Toasted bagel topped with jalapeno pepper jelly.


----------



## ashmamma84

Double Chocolate Chip Muffin w/ morning latte.


----------



## wistful

Amy's Mattar paneer..it's an easy tasty lunch.


----------



## BMcGuire88

pretzles, mini oreos and cheetos. i am so hugnry, i didnt eat nething all day today except a turkey sandwitch at work and i am STARVING.


----------



## Blimpy

I just ordered Chinese take out:

1 chicken with broccoli combo
1 - order of fried chicken wings
1 - order of sesame noodles
1 - 2 liter bottle of diet pepsi


----------



## Esme

Rotisserie chicken with redskin smashed potatoes and a spring-mix salad with home-made HVR dressing. YUM!:eat2:


----------



## Tina

Esme, what is HVR dressing?

Right now I'm eating pretzels and cheddar cheese.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tina said:


> Esme, what is HVR dressing?


Tina, I think HVR is Hidden Valley Ranch .


Just polished off some Cinnasticks from Domino's and a cold glass of milk.


----------



## Friday

Toasted ham and cheese sandwich and a bowl of clam chowder, thank you honey. :eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit

"Jazzy Java" Coffee. I think the flavors are rum, hazelnut, and cinnamon. It's tasty.


----------



## Brandi

Lamb vegetable barley soup!! I put carrots, onion and green beans in it...and I added some lentils in it, to thicken it up a bit more...didn't put much barley in it. OMG soooo comforting!
I love it when you just throw things together and it all works out lol:eat1:


----------



## jaxjaguar

dunkin donuts munchkins

chocolate - 2
glazed - 2
jelly - 4


----------



## CuteyChubb

Philly cheesesteak sandwich and creamy mushroom soup.


----------



## ashmamma84

I just had baked spaghetti...am now eating black tie cheese cake.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A little while ago, I had a baked potato loaded with butter, sour cream, cheese, green onions , chopped BBQ brisket, BBQ sauce, and sliced jalapenoes. All washed down witha Diet Coke.


----------



## jcas50

spaghetti and clam sauce 
lemonade with bourbon 
fresh avocado

simple and good


----------



## Kimberleigh

Perry's chocolate panda paws icecream :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Papa Murphy's Take and Bake Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## collegeguy2514

a whole pint of vanilla ice cream, covered in chocolate syrup


----------



## Brandi

Lots of peameal bacon (I think Americans call this Canadian bacon lol) with sauteed onion and hot peppers, with cheddar cheese...all on my famous toasted garlic kaiser...I think I have an addiction...

Hi my name is Brandi and I'm addicted toasted garlic bread...*smirk*


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Ham, egg, and cheese sandwich and Irish cream flavored coffee.


----------



## Tina

Philippino food: chicken poncit, pork adobo and lumpia. :eat1:


----------



## collegeguy2514

1 large dominos canadian bacon pizza


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A medley of Hershey's Kisses Limited Editions-Mint Chocolate, Candy Cane, and Cherry Cordial.


----------



## Fuzzy

1/2-a block of cream cheese with Pace medium salsa poured over the top and nuked for a couple minutes, with a big bag of white tortillla chips on the side. :eat2:


----------



## Tina

Oh, I love that. Try putting some cubed avocado on top some time, Fuzzy. It's delicious with and without the avocado, though. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

One of my fav fresh mex places makes a really yummy chorizo con queso. I'm tempted to try and make my own, but its just as easy to go buy theirs.


----------



## Tina

I just had a lovely bowl of oatmeal made with cinnamon in it, then some brown sugar, honey and half & half on it. :eat2:


----------



## Friday

Chicken salad sandwich because I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## Pacifly

I mean, like, you have to hold it with both hands LOL. And a caramel macchiato. 

--Sharon


----------



## Brandi

I took a juicy jumbo cheese and onion hot dog and placed it in a spring roll wrap with a large slice of cheddar, deep fried it...and the result.........YUM! I do like my soft buns for hot dogs better, but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do when she wants a hot dog and has no buns!


----------



## Fuzzy

Ultra-Messy Chili Cheeseburger with Chili Cheese Fries. Diet Coke Chaser.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A late night dinner of fried fish fillets and cocktail sauce.


----------



## JoyJoy

Chicken and dumplings, sweet potatoes, and apple cobbler for dessert! Wonderful comfort foods..just the ticket!


----------



## Fuzzy

A couple we know in Germany sent a Christmas package with instructions to open everything BEFORE Christmas. It was a box of treats.

I'm munching on "Gingerbread Trees".. soft gingerbread dipped in dark chocolate.


----------



## EvilPrincess

To be cross posted in the complaints thread...

It just so happens that the entire extra large box of pears from Harry and David all hit the peak of ripeness at the same time. In the Holiday spirit I have thrown myself on this large box of pears. Three have been conquered....most of the box left to go.


----------



## Tina

Pear tarts? Pear bars? 

I am eating organic coconut date rolls.


----------



## Fuzzy

Those little butter cookies that come in the big round tin. They so addicting.


----------



## prettyssbbw

Fuzzy! I just got done eating the last half of my tin of danish butter cookies.They are so yummy!:eat2: :eat1: :wubu: 

Right before i had my cookies i had some chicken burgers with mayonaise and bacon.Tomato. And onion rings! :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

prettyssbbw said:


> Fuzzy! I just got done eating the last half of my tin of danish butter cookies.They are so yummy!:eat2: :eat1: :wubu:
> 
> Right before i had my cookies i had some chicken burgers with mayonaise and bacon.Tomato. And onion rings! :wubu:



I know why they have those huge tins available, becuase no-one can have just one.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Another gift basket arrived today, and it contained..... more pears, other things as well, but more pears.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

1/3 pound cheeseburger with smoked bacon chipotle sauce.


----------



## Tracyarts

Homemade soup. Fire roasted diced tomatoes, roast chicken, and cilantro in a vegetable-chicken broth with shallots and a little bit of red pepper flakes for kick. 

Tracy


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

A hershey's special dark chocolate bar. Oh - My - God!:eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit

I too am eating those crazy-delicious butter cookies. Unfortunately, I could not find the gargantuan tin, so I bought two. I'm about two-thirds through the first after two days, and I'm trying to make it last. 

Also, french-press amaretto coffee, with fresh ground beans from our new burr grinder that we received for the holidays. I am a frou-frou coffee snob now, apparently.


PS: Look! 400th post! I'm feeling good about that. I <3 Dimensions. Thank you for having me.


----------



## sweetnnekked

A huge, steaming cup of peppermint-flavored coffee and frosted cherry pop-tarts!!


----------



## CuteyChubb

Curried shrimp with white rice, shrimp fried rice, egg roll, won ton soup and iced tea.


----------



## sweetnnekked

Polska Kielbasa on Dark Rye w/Spicy Brown Mustard!


----------



## missaf

This says it all 

Oh, and an asiago and parmesan cheese bagel.

This salad lasts me about 4 days


----------



## out.of.habit

Gummi Worms and Gin & Tonic (just one, I'm with it). 

Classy, man. Welcome to my Saturday evening.


----------



## Fuzzy

Thin mint GS Cookies


----------



## EvilPrincess

Classic Southern Breakfast 

Eggs - scrambled 
Grits- savory - butter and s & p 
Sausage 
Bacon 
Biscuits


Coffee - Fresh ground Komodo Dragon, french press, half and half

It is now officially time for the after breakfast nap.


----------



## MassiveMike

A childhood fave... Blueberry Eggo Waffles with butter, peanut butter and syrup. With some very very cold ice water and a few tangerienes.


----------



## supersoup

this awesome new recipe for pot roast i was given, with sliced pepperoncinis...when it was done cooking i shredded it and am eating it as a sammy. SO EFFING GOOD.

like mouthwatering good...

:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Steak, eggs and hashbrowns. After reading the new messages I was "starving".


----------



## bigwideland

I got a new double side grill, and have been making my fav ham and cheese toasted sanwiches, I am up to 8 and have four more on the way....


----------



## missaf

Fuzzy said:


> Thin mint GS Cookies


 
Don't forget cookie time is two months away!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I just had a delicious shrimp burrito and chips and salsa. And now, I'm full, but not quite sick.


----------



## olly5764

A chinese ready meal for two, an asda Indian ready meal for two, a 16 inch pepperoni Pizza and lots of Hobnob biscuits


----------



## ValentineBBW

Ham loaf, little smokies, cheese ball, deviled eggs, clam dip, smoked oyster dip and crackers. It's a New Years tradition in my family. Thankfully it only happens on New Years Day --- ooooph, where is the alka seltzer.


----------



## out.of.habit

Yum.


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Yum.



Hysterical!!! Is that a real chocolate bar??


----------



## activistfatgirl

Fried portabella veggie burger with Trader Joes wasabi mayo on multi-grain bread (also TJ, but it's too dry).
Salad with carrots, snap peas, spring mix, avocado slices and a homemade on-the-spot dressing of hummous and olive oil and soy milk. That was a mistake.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Shortbread cookies.


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> Hysterical!!! Is that a real chocolate bar??



Hee hee hee, it truly is. lol Even though my digicam isn't working, my webcam is! (...and backwards. I'll work on that.)


----------



## SoVerySoft

View attachment Ice_wine_grapes-sm.jpg​
I am not a wine drinker, but right now I am drinking delicious icewine. I'd never heard of icewine, until tonite, but it really is good! Sweet but not cloying.

Here is info on icewine

View attachment icewine 001.jpg​


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Hee hee hee, it truly is. lol Even though my digicam isn't working, my webcam is! (...and backwards. I'll work on that.)



now THAT is a cute pic! Backwards or not


----------



## Brandi

Chocolate covered raisins, almonds and macadamian nuts


----------



## Fuzzy

The last of the orange chicken. :eat1:


----------



## Mishty

leftovers: Glazed citrus BBQ meatballs, green beans ,garlic bread with extra garlic herb butter and sweet tea with lemon.


----------



## Brandi

I'm eating a cup of "time to empty out the fridge soup" lol

I just took all my leftover veggies in the fridge (green beans, brussell sprouts, carrots, onion, celery) and mixed in some diced tomato and juice with garlic, oregano, basil, with a soup mix of beans....cooked it really well, pureed it, and added some left over brown rice....

Very filling and satisfying....


----------



## ValentineBBW

I'm eating the last of the clam dip and the smoked oyster dip...goodbye New Years goodies.


----------



## Fuzzy

Milky Way bar


----------



## Brandi

Chocolate Peanut butter banana roll up....a tortilla, chocolate peanut butter with a banana all rolled up! YUM You can even put some ice cream on this (the very creamy type) and freeze it for an hour...a sundae on the go

Here is a pic of the chocolate peanut butter that I'm obsessed with...

View attachment chocpeanutbutter.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee

Oatmeal (the homemade kind) with raisins and brown sugar on top. And hot tea. Mmm, makes me want to go back to beeeedddddd.


----------



## ashmamma84

Fresh fruit cup and a green tea


----------



## starwater

I just had breakfast... at 2:30 p.m. I love vacation.

- leftover tortellini from last night
- flax bagel with cream cheese
- multivitamin (delicious... :huh
- juice mix (since we have like 4 varieties left from New Year's bar)
- red box of raisins
- banana


----------



## SoVerySoft

A hunk of Harry & David fruitcake. Yeah, I kept it.

And a small glass of the ice wine, which it turns out isn't ice wine. It's "late harvest". Now I want to try ice wine really BAD.


----------



## CuteyChubb

A hot fudge sundae. :eat1:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Nothing but water.  .... I've got nothing in here to eat.... I'm sick of everything I've got.... I gotta go grocery shopping..... LOLOL


----------



## DeniseW

I just ate about 10 peanut butter cookies, I'm pms'ing so bad, they were from Stop and Shop but still pretty good but anything would taste good at this point.....:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Take-Out Chili Verde burritos, fish tacos, with refrieds and rice.


----------



## Tracyarts

Not eating, but sipping a little glass of amaretto. Yum! 

Tracy


----------



## starwater

Mints from Stewie's head.


It was a Christmas present.


Although, earlier I had a creamsicle drink that was so good... creamsicle + orange juice + coconut rum + blender... mmmm.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Cheese tortellini soup with tomatoes and spinach and a stromboli calzone.


----------



## olly5764

An Asda indian meal for four, and ten doughnuts. Man do I love to eat.


----------



## collegeguy2514

life cereal by the handful YUM!!


----------



## out.of.habit

Coconut rum ice cream, with shredded coconut on top, and a coconut nestle crunch bar.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

A few left over xmas cookies and a can of Coke......mmmmmm


----------



## herin

a large pizza with the works!~:eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Esme

Chopped Gala apple and red grapes topped with vanilla yogurt and Bear Naked Fruit and Nut granola. DELISH!

If you like granola nd haven't tried Bear Naked I'd recommened it. It's the tastiest granola I've ever had! YUM!:eat2:


----------



## Brenda

low sugar instant oatmeal. Surprisingly good.


----------



## wistful

Creampuffs though not the authentic kind from the bakery which I would much rather be eating!


----------



## wistful

> Chopped Gala apple and red grapes topped with vanilla yogurt and Bear Naked Fruit and Nut granola. DELISH!
> 
> If you like granola nd haven't tried Bear Naked I'd recommened it. It's the tastiest granola I've ever had! YUM




I see that brand at Hannafords all the time in the natural foods aisle and I've been thinking of checking it out.Now I know I'm going to have to pick some up as I love really good granola..Thanks for the suggestion Esme!


----------



## herin

Brenda said:


> low sugar instant oatmeal. Surprisingly good.



I eat the sugar free kind a few times a week for breakfast. It's funny, I don't even miss the sugar there. :eat1:


----------



## HeatherBBW

Two egg sammiches (scrambled) one with butter and one with Mayo.

Oh.. on Martin's Potato Bread - Yum!


----------



## runningman

Well firstly I should be in work right now but I'm at home with a bad case of Monday-itis!  

So nobody grass me up!!

Anyway I'm about to eat 2 Tesco finest 'all-day breakfast' sandwiches. These are comprised of:
Butcher's style Lincolnshire Sausage
British sweet applewood smoked bacon
Free range egg mayonnaise
Vine ripened tomatoes

Then 2 prawn mayonnaise sandwiches.

Also have a banana (token healthy item to ease guilt)  and some chocolate hob-nobs. I can't begin to explain to people in the US what these are. We'd call them biscuits, you'd call them cookies but they're oaty/nutty. Ask Summer for a more detailed explanation!

Now after typing all this I'm ravenous so if you'll excuse me I have to go eat before I dribble down myself! :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts

It's brunch time. A sandwich: Roast beef, muenster cheese, yellow mustard, lettuce, finely sliced radishes, on grainy wheat bread. 

And a homemade rice krispy treat to go along with it.

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

sushi from Trader Joes. Nothing raw, just cooked stuff and veggies.


----------



## Tooz

thickly sliced and toasted white bread spread with sweet-sour plum sauce and rotisserie chicken cold cuts.


----------



## Kimberleigh

runningman said:


> Well firstly I should be in work right now but I'm at home with a bad case of Monday-itis!
> 
> So nobody grass me up!!
> 
> Anyway I'm about to eat 2 Tesco finest 'all-day breakfast' sandwiches. These are comprised of:
> Butcher's style Lincolnshire Sausage
> British sweet applewood smoked bacon
> Free range egg mayonnaise
> Vine ripened tomatoes
> 
> Then 2 prawn mayonnaise sandwiches.
> 
> Also have a banana (token healthy item to ease guilt)  and some chocolate hob-nobs. I can't begin to explain to people in the US what these are. We'd call them biscuits, you'd call them cookies but they're oaty/nutty. Ask Summer for a more detailed explanation!
> 
> Now after typing all this I'm ravenous so if you'll excuse me I have to go eat before I dribble down myself! :eat1: :eat2:




waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! <stomps foot> I MISS TESCO!!!!!!!
I want Lincolnshire sausage! and real bacon! chicken and apple chippolatas! Marmite, good tea, real Cadburys! nevermind that I'm so broke I squeak when I walk. LOL
Sounds delish runningman - I'm going to go have a ham and cheese sandwich and a big glass of calcium/phosphorus depleting Coke, then take my Christmas decorations down. Yippee.


----------



## Fuzzy

Thai Chicken Curry, Extra Spicy!With a DDP chaser !


----------



## CuteyChubb

*Sausage, egg and cheese on a croissant and a hot, steamy cup 'o joe*​.


----------



## SoVerySoft

A See's vanilla caramel lollypop.


----------



## Fuzzy

Mrs. Fuzzy's Oreo cookies


----------



## Brandi

Fuzzy said:


> Mrs. Fuzzy's Oreo cookies



I hope you asked first lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Brandi said:


> I hope you asked first lol



*points up to his Iron Foodee Challenge recipe for January*


----------



## Brandi

Fuzzy said:


> *points up to his Iron Foodee Challenge recipe for January*



LOL sorry its my sinus medication...I swear! lol I should have known lol.


I'm eating a roasted chicken sandwich with curry mayo. YUM


----------



## Santaclear

Brandi said:


> LOL sorry its my sinus medication...I swear! lol I should have known lol.



Damn! I was gonna use that "sinus medication" excuse for a buncha my posts today too and now I can't.


----------



## This1Yankee

Pudding


----------



## SoVerySoft

"Boston Fruit Slices" - sugary candy fruit slices.


----------



## ashmamma84

Vienna Beef Hot Dogs, Corn Chips and an iced tea.


----------



## Fuzzy

Those two cookies in the picture I posted on the Everyday Food thread.


----------



## supersoup

spicy sweet chili doritos.

YUMTASTIC.


----------



## kerrypop

chocolate covered icecream bar with peanut butter cups!!


----------



## missaf

extra crispy bacon, eggs over hard with Chipotle tabasco, provolone cheese and mostly burnt toast. :bow:


----------



## out.of.habit

Freshly roasted and ground Storyville coffee. 
OMG. Perfect!


----------



## Friday

Sausage, mushroom and black olive pizza. :eat2:


----------



## supersoup

my ma's 'homemade' parmesan-garlic crescent rolls with a bit of butter melted on the top. soooooo good. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Diet Coke (with some Anacin.. for a bad headache  )


----------



## kerrypop

NOTHING! and I am sad about it.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Pepperoni pizza and lots of Miller Lite.


----------



## Fuzzy

Super Supreme Pan-Pizza and Diet Pepsi (it came free with the order)


----------



## Tracyarts

Comfort-food brunch today. A bowl of chocolate Malt-O-Meal, with a little butter melted in.

Tracy


----------



## Brandi

Think of the softest cheddar cheese bun with fresh out of the oven prime rib and mayo with horseradish sandwich...that's what I'm having right now.


----------



## kerrypop

Tracyarts said:


> Comfort-food brunch today. A bowl of chocolate Malt-O-Meal, with a little butter melted in.
> 
> Tracy



I LOVE malt-o-meal... good choice. I like it when the butter makes it taste just a little bit salty, and then I put some brown sugar in to make it just a little bit sweet and it is perfection. :eat1:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Mrs Fuzzy's oreo cookies and milk.. mmmmmm


----------



## Tracyarts

Bowl of tomato basil soup from La Madeline with a thick slice of wheat bread. 

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> Mrs Fuzzy's oreo cookies and milk.. mmmmmm



you made them??!?!? how are they???


----------



## supersoup

the last two of these. mmmmmmmmmm. 

View attachment yummy.JPG


----------



## kerrypop

I just had Au Jus for the first time!! It was so yummy! Why didn't anyone tell me this?


----------



## out.of.habit

Cinnamon Roll Pop Tarts, and some coffee with vanilla creamer.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Kerry... I hope you are seeing this post. Becuase you are a fellow bleu cheese lover  But Im noshing on some Kettle's Buffalo Bleu chips... mmmmmm dericious


----------



## kerrypop

BigCutieSasha said:


> Kerry... I hope you are seeing this post. Becuase you are a fellow bleu cheese lover  But Im noshing on some Kettle's Buffalo Bleu chips... mmmmmm dericious



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT?! There is a food in existance that combines chips and blue cheese?!


----------



## Rainahblue

Unsweetened applesauce because it's the only thing that I can keep down today. ​


----------



## out.of.habit

Aww, Rainah, I hope you feel better soon!



Rainahblue said:


> Unsweetened applesauce because it's the only thing that I can keep down today. ​


----------



## SoVerySoft

Quiche lorraine. It's pretty darn good!


----------



## out.of.habit

caramel Bugles and hot cocoa this afternoon, and now, a Bianco Deep Dish pizza from Uno's.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

kerrypop said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT?! There is a food in existance that combines chips and blue cheese?!



Indeed :eat1: :wubu:


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> you made them??!?!? how are they???



Yes I made them, I couldn't get them off my mind after I saw Fuzzys picture of them.

I cut the recipe in half and it made about 10 cookies.

They are good. I think the next time I need to take a "cake" to work I will make these cookies instead. No cutting or plates needed


----------



## IdahoCynth

Orange juice and a bannana. 

It's nearly 8 PM and nothing really sounds "good" for dinner. I kind of want a pancake... I kind of want chilie loaded with cheese... I just can't make up my mind.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

A mo-fuggin' CORN DOG.

wanna know how i roll?

THAT, friends, is how i roll.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Just finishing up a box of Charleston Chews.

View attachment chew.gif​


----------



## supersoup

vegetarian chicken nuggets, and some french fries. the babies didn't finish their lunch, yay for soupy!!! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> Just finishing up a box of Charleston Chews.
> 
> View attachment 14100​



I heart the Chews.


----------



## HeatherBBW

Boars Head Ham (<3) on Rye.. lots of mayo :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

I'm eating my homemade beef vegetable pasta soup. :eat1: :eat2: I really appreciate soup more when I'm sick...mmmmm


----------



## SoVerySoft

2 kinds of cake - yellow with chocolate mousse filling and white icing and yellow with strawberries and custard filling, also with white icing. There is a huge cake (a full sheet cake) here at work with pictures of 2 coworkers who got promotions. They ordered the cake 1/2 and 1/2 - hence, 2 kinds.

And of course I had to have both. Big surprise?


----------



## Brandi

Mashed potatoes with bacon, sour cream, chives with cheddar cheese. YUM I had to use up some left over mashed potatoes..YUM


----------



## DeeWhimsey

Hi All!

Brand new here 

I just sat down to some potato skins, stuffed with cheddar cheese and bacon, with a cold glass of milk. mmmm!!! :eat2:


Before the skins, I had a mixture of fresh mozzarella cheese balls, big stuffed green olives, big black olives and roasted tomatoes in olive oil and seasonings.


Hugs,
Dee


----------



## DeeWhimsey

Friday said:


> Whole grain spaghetti with browned butter and freshly grated parm. :eat1:



OK .. this sounds delicious! How do you do the 'browned butter' ???


----------



## IdahoCynth

Pancakes with plum syrup delish


----------



## collegeguy2514

2 cherry poptarts


----------



## Tracyarts

Homemade chicken vegetable soup with a big piece of crusty French bread.

Tracy


----------



## Jeannie

Dannon non-fat plain yogurt with a very generous sprinkling of splenda topped by 1 - 2 cups of frozen blueberries. It puts any flavored yogurts to shame! Delish! :eat2:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

A half a jar of Soy Nut Butter (chunky) with a spoon:eat2:


----------



## supersoup

some pepcid ac's...i'm not really sure why, but i'm stressing something awful right now, and have killer heartburn.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Soup - you are so freakin' adorable in that hat I can't stand it!!


----------



## supersoup

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Soup - you are so freakin' adorable in that hat I can't stand it!!



oy, sheeeeesh, thank ya kindly miss!! :blush:


----------



## Friday

> How do you do the 'browned butter' ???



Just put some butter in a small saute pan and let it heat over medium low heat. Keep an eye on it because once it starts to brown it goes quickly. It is sooooo good. Nutty and a little salty. Yum.


----------



## Brandi

Macadamian nut butter on buttered toast and a huge glass of milk


----------



## Friday

Brandi, sometimes I find your posts to be pure torture. :eat2:


----------



## kerrypop

supersoup said:


> some pepcid ac's...i'm not really sure why, but i'm stressing something awful right now, and have killer heartburn.



UGH I am having a stressbot week as well. gradschool apps + honeymoon planning + wedding cake ordering + regular school... 

I have stressed myself sick.  I feel your pain!


----------



## babyjeep21

I am an animal cracker junkie... You know, the cheapies you can buy at Walmart for a dollar or 2. I also love cream cheese.

I have found that if you dip the animal crackers into strawberry cream cheese.... it's an EXCELLENT snack!

:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Friday said:


> Brandi, sometimes I find your posts to be pure torture. :eat2:



 Sometimes, I wish I could hand people samples through my monitor.


----------



## Friday

Ever seen what happens when you feed one stray squirrel? He brings all his buddies. We'd all be a-peeping out your monitor all the time.


----------



## Brandi

Friday said:


> Ever seen what happens when you feed one stray squirrel? He brings all his buddies. We'd all be a-peeping out your monitor all the time.



ohhh all the time eh? lmao


----------



## Fuzzy

Sketti!


----------



## mossystate

Finished my tortilla chips and salsa..now I think I will go down to the hotel bar and wrangle me a glass of vino.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

babyjeep21 said:


> I am an animal cracker junkie... You know, the cheapies you can buy at Walmart for a dollar or 2. I also love cream cheese.
> 
> I have found that if you dip the animal crackers into strawberry cream cheese.... it's an EXCELLENT snack!
> 
> :eat2:



My god. That sounds delish!!


----------



## supersoup

doritos and dip.


----------



## Fuzzy

Sunchips - Garden Salsa flavor


----------



## supersoup

Fuzzy said:


> Sunchips - Garden Salsa flavor



those are one of my most favorite chips!!!! yummmmmy!


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pączki

with lemon filling courtesy of a Polish coworker.


----------



## Brandi

Yoghurt with grape nuts trail mix! YUM


----------



## Oona

A large sesame seed bagel with loads of butter and a bowl of cocoa crispie cereal... mmmm breakfast!


----------



## calauria

Nada...I'm hungry....


----------



## Fuzzy

Chips and Black Bean Salsa


----------



## Oona

And now Im eating Dark Chocolate M&M's


----------



## ashmamma84

Sloppy Joes with chips and a cherry pepsi. I'll have an icecream cone for dessert. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Cookies-n-Cream Shake :smitten:


----------



## Brandi

Various dim sum with sweet and spicy thai sauce...and 2 english muffins butters....I know what the heck is up with that combo!?!?! lmao oh well it was awesome!


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftover pulled pork (doused in red pepper sauce )


----------



## CuteyChubb

Leftover birthday cake and a tall glass of milk. (Baby turned 1 Thursday  )


----------



## Tina

Milton's Garlic & Herb crackers with cold butter, slivered off and laid on top of the crackers. It must be done this way, as room temp butter isn't _nearly_ as good for this. A little cup of strawberry Jello.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Sandwich

Pumpernickel Bread 
Mayo-Hellman's of course
Lettuce
Cheddar Cheese
Chicken strips that had been rolled with bacon and baked with Cajun seasoning (sliced into thin rounds, they were very pretty)
More Mayo
Pumpernickel Bread. 

Sort of like a chicken club with a kick 


<burp>


----------



## Brandi

Homemade mac and cheese with "meatballs" which is cut up leftover meat loaf lol My daughter did AWESOME at dance so she got to pick her lunch lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

jealous of you folks above...

I am eating Raisinets. Sigh.


----------



## Fuzzy

I"m not far off. Smokehouse almonds.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Roast beef sandwich on a delli roll with mayo, mustard, thin sliced tomato, and cheese. A glass of milk and some pringles.


----------



## Fuzzy

I got take-out fish and chips. But I'm still hungry, so I'm nuking some sketti!


----------



## Brandi

Fuzzy said:


> I got take-out fish and chips. But I'm still hungry, so I'm nuking some sketti!



OMG nuking sketti.....FUZZY! it has to be fried in butter until crispy!! Then you put it on buttered fresh bread and eat it like a sandwich


----------



## Brandi

black licorice yum


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> OMG nuking sketti.....FUZZY! it has to be fried in butter until crispy!! Then you put it on buttered fresh bread and eat it like a sandwich



OK, Brandi...I think you have a sandwich fetish!


----------



## Tina

Just ordered a small pizza from Round Table: creamy garlic sauce, red onion, spinach and artichoke hearts. I am awaiting!


----------



## SoVerySoft

I am about to have some Trader Joe's triple ginger ginger snaps and some constant comment tea.

And going to go settle down and watch some stuff on the dvr.

Cozy Saturday night!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Regular Triscuits with Philly Cream Cheese and hot pepper jam. Salty, sweet and spicy all in one bite.

Hard to beat that.


----------



## Tina

Oh, I'll bet that was good, Randi. I love hot pepper jam on creamcheese-stuffed jalepeno poppers, but I've never tried it that way.


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, Brandi...I think you have a sandwich fetish!



ssshhhhhh pls don't tell!

I don't eat sandwiches often but when I do...I do for days lmao!


----------



## Brandi

I'm having english muffins, hard boiled eggs, cut up cheddar cheese...it's not going to be a "sandwich" ( at SVS), as my daughter wanted it this way and she shall get it that way lol Sunday is her day!


----------



## Brandi

Homemade pizza pockets (pepperoni, bacon, lots of cheese, green peppers and mushrooms) with sweet chili sauce!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A colby and monterrey jack cheese omelette topped with Stacy's homemade salsa.


----------



## Fuzzy

pancakes and sausage


----------



## Brandi

:smitten: Cheetos crunchits (the hard cheesies) dipped in sweet chili sauce!!:smitten: OMG sooo good


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

:eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:




:eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Jolly rancher popsicle. YUM


----------



## curvalicious

caramel cone ice cream by Haagen Dazs

and a fufu berry soda


----------



## Friday

Creamed chipped beef and a toasted English muffin. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

The new Tandoori Sizzler doritos....not too bad....I'm just waiting for my sausage to be cooked, so I can have that on a bun with onion, ketchup and mustard! Lovely breakfast...I know


----------



## GoddessPatty

Well this is what I call them. Its bacon, avocado and tomato wraps. I add in of course some salt and pepper and some cheese.
This time I used grape tomatoes, american cheese slices, bacon, haas avocado and flour tortilla. mmmmmmmmmm
Had it with some blackberries and sliced strawberries....
Enjoy the pics!!!

Goddess Patty


----------



## SoVerySoft

Friday said:


> Creamed chipped beef and a toasted English muffin. :eat2:



I love that! Did you make it? or use Stouffer's?


----------



## SoVerySoft

GoddessPatty said:


> Well this is what I call them. Its bacon, avocado and tomato wraps. I add in of course some salt and pepper and some cheese.
> This time I used grape tomatoes, american cheese slices, bacon, haas avocado and flour tortilla. mmmmmmmmmm
> Had it with some blackberries and sliced strawberries....
> Enjoy the pics!!!
> 
> Goddess Patty



Patty, what the heck took you so long to join us here?? That looks GREAT!!! I love bacon, I love avocados. How can you go wrong?

And I want some berries!


----------



## GoddessPatty

Gosh I dont know why it took me so long to get to this part of the board. I guess I never really scrolled down far enough on the home page.
But I have a true confession. Before I even posted my first post here in this board, I went through every post just to see the food pics. It took a little over 2 hrs. I was in FOOD heaven LOL 
My bf was like why are you so quiet and I said oh Im looking at food pics. Hes like oh no wonder. LOL He knows my passion for food so he completely understood. When I told him later the real details of what food pics I was looking at, he thought it was a bit over the top but you know what? He got one big tummy that evening because I had all these meal ideas running through my head. LOL
Anyhow, Im so happy to be here now. You will Im sure get sick of my food pics. I do tend to get a little pic happy and then combine it with food. What a perfect combo for me. hehehe
Ok off to make dinner before American Idol comes on. Watched too much Food Network today LOL so heres what Im cooking up and I can only hope it comes out good ....

Hot Italian sausages with onion & bellpepper
Linguini with a homemade white cheese sauce 
Caesar Salad 
Garlic/Parmesan Baquette Bread
Raspberry Iced Tea

Will post pics later!!!!

Goddess Patty:kiss2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

GoddessPatty said:


> Gosh I dont know why it took me so long to get to this part of the board. I guess I never really scrolled down far enough on the home page.
> But I have a true confession. Before I even posted my first post here in this board, I went through every post just to see the food pics. It took a little over 2 hrs. I was in FOOD heaven LOL
> My bf was like why are you so quiet and I said oh Im looking at food pics. Hes like oh no wonder. LOL He knows my passion for food so he completely understood. When I told him later the real details of what food pics I was looking at, he thought it was a bit over the top but you know what? He got one big tummy that evening because I had all these meal ideas running through my head. LOL
> Anyhow, Im so happy to be here now. You will Im sure get sick of my food pics. I do tend to get a little pic happy and then combine it with food. What a perfect combo for me. hehehe
> Ok off to make dinner before American Idol comes on. Watched too much Food Network today LOL so heres what Im cooking up and I can only hope it comes out good ....
> 
> Hot Italian sausages with onion & bellpepper
> Linguini with a homemade white cheese sauce
> Caesar Salad
> Garlic/Parmesan Baquette Bread
> Raspberry Iced Tea
> 
> Will post pics later!!!!
> 
> Goddess Patty:kiss2:



Sounds good! I go back and revisit the everyday food thread all the time...and it sucks when I do it when I'm hungry..lol


Good gravy I'm hungry and I just ate..lol


----------



## MisticalMisty

2 peanut butter and grape jelly sandwiches..I'm not sure I've had one of these in a year or so..and some chips


----------



## calauria

GoddessPatty said:


> Well this is what I call them. Its bacon, avocado and tomato wraps. I add in of course some salt and pepper and some cheese.
> This time I used grape tomatoes, american cheese slices, bacon, haas avocado and flour tortilla. mmmmmmmmmm
> Had it with some blackberries and sliced strawberries....
> Enjoy the pics!!!
> 
> Goddess Patty



mmmmmmm that looks GOOD!!! Think I will try!!!:eat2:


----------



## mossystate

I won't quote Patty, because I cannot bear to see that bacon and avocado again!!!!:eat2: :eat2: 

I am eating a tray of Costco vine tomatoes.I feel all warm and fuzzy when I know I can get a pretty decent tasting mater here in February..tomatoes...:wubu: :wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va)

I am eating Nutella out of the jar with a Hello Kitty sundae spoon and drinking lime seltzer. Wahoo!


----------



## Fuzzy

Just got back from a local bbq rib place; I had their pork rib speical with smoked ham, gahlic toast, bbq beans and slaw.


----------



## Friday

> SVS: I love that! Did you make it? or use Stouffer's?



Stouffer's  I've loved it since I moved out as a kid and could choose my own groceries. I keep a couple stashed in the back of the freezer for those nights after work when I'm beat and want some comfort food.

Tonight I'm sitting at work munching Tuscan three cheese kettle chips. Curse those Costco sample ladies.


----------



## Brandi

Hard boiled egg with a crispy english muffin, buttered generously.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Leftover beef in black bean sauce with spinach and white rice.


----------



## Brandi

Pork hocks that I have been slow cooking since last night, with mashed potatoes and saurkraut....the guys will LOVE me at work tonight too..this is dinner as well lol

Pork hocks are 29cents a pound...how can I pass that up? lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Garlicky cod: Pan fried it in a little olive oil with two cloves of garlic, garlic salt, and pepper. OMG was it good!!!


----------



## GoddessPatty

Finally d/l'd the pics from the other night. Yeah Im so slowwwwwwww!!!
Enjoy the pics!

Italian sausage with peppers and onions
Fettucini with homemade white cheese sauce and fresh herbs
Garlic/Parmesan baquette bread
Caesar Salad

Goddess Patty


----------



## SoVerySoft

Hey Patty!

Great pics, as always!! Now I am craving sausage!

I think Misty pointed out that you might want to consider posting your pics in the "Everyday Food Pics" thread - you'll be sure lots of people see them if you post them there. Not everyone looks at this thread. They know they'll see pics in the other! 

Looking forward to seeing lots more!


----------



## HeatherBBW

Scrambled Eggs on Fresh Baked Rolls with Mayo :eat1:


----------



## HeatherBBW

oh and I snuck in a Entenmann's Valentine's day cupcake :smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy

A Yoplait Light Boston Creme


----------



## IdahoCynth

Powdered sugar donut holes.


----------



## MisticalMisty

peanut butter on ritz crackers


----------



## AnnMarie

Crappy tuna, but I'm headed to a Super Bowl party, so let's hope for more luck there.


----------



## eightyseven

Leftovers from last night. We have a place in Ann Arbor called PIZZA HOUSE... and even though it has the best deep dish pie around, they're also really well known for their little invention called a "Chipati." Basically, it's a salad in a large pita. But they grill the pita or something so that it keeps its shape when you stuff it. Whatever. It's amazing. Here's a photo for you visual types!  

View attachment Chipati.jpg


----------



## Brandi

jolly rancher popsicle


----------



## Jeannie

A smoothie made with...

1 1/2 oranges
1 apple
1 banana
1 cup of frozen strawberries
1 cup of shredded carrots
1 cup of soymilk
1 Tbl ground flax seed
Ice

It made enough for breakfast and lunch and it tastes great! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

View attachment figments-3.jpg​
They are so-so. Can hardly taste the fig.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I had a bite of the dinner I made for Ryan and me tomorrow: jasmine rice cooked in chicken broth with chicken breast, carrots, peas, corn, green beans, garlic, and cheddar cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy

A Lil'Debbie Fudge Round :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

An Ethnic Gourmet 'Palak Paneer" TV dinner. (I'm at work. Yes, I should get back but I'm off the clock. Slacker.) Boring and bland but it's healthy and they were on sale.

I must say that of all the "healthy" TV dinners I've tried (Amy's seems to be the best of 'em) one is not enough, won't fill me up. Luckily I ate a bunch of stuff earlier so this'll suffice.


----------



## Brandi

A very thick corn beef with mayo, mustard, onion, dill pickle and hot peppers with dill lay chips on the side!


----------



## EvilPrincess

PB&J

toasted thick sliced bakery bread
peanut butter
peach preserves (last of the stash made for me for my birthday :wubu: )


----------



## Brandi

I'm eating english muffin pizzas with pepperoni, onion, green peppers and mushrooms and a side of curry chips


----------



## CuteyChubb

A double meat and cheese Whataburger with mayo and onion, french fries and an icy sweet tea.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Just finished some indian food. My coworker headed out to "little India" and brought me back some.

Indian is not my fave. 

Now I am eating dark chocolate covered raspberry gels and shortbread cookies with chocolate filling.


----------



## Brandi

Tandoori sizzler doritos with chili and cheese and sour cream YUM


----------



## kerrypop

Brandi said:


> Tandoori sizzler doritos with chili and cheese and sour cream YUM



say wha? I have never heard of this particular dorito variety. Please elaborate. I might need to buy some for research purposes.


----------



## ashmamma84

I'm nibbling on Hershey's Kisses...so satisfying.


----------



## TearInYourHand

:eat2: girl scout cookies! oh how i love "cookie time"!! samoas, and thin mints.

oh, and just to introduce myself, i've been a longtime lurker who is finally up to posting! cheers to all!


----------



## Brandi

kerrypop said:


> say wha? I have never heard of this particular dorito variety. Please elaborate. I might need to buy some for research purposes.



I'm sorry to say this, but it's not available in the states. It's in the UK and Canada as far as I know


----------



## Friday

Toasted whole grain English muffin with almond butter. Not bad at all but I had to sprinkle on a bit of salt. i think I'm going to try to figure out how to make a thin, crisp, buttery cookie with this as either an ingredient or a filling.


----------



## out.of.habit

Regular oatmeal with raisins, slivered almonds, maple syrup and vanilla creamer. Coffee is on it's way as well. Been trying to be better about eating breakfast.


----------



## Brandi

Zucchini muffins with coconut, raisins and chocolate chips. I made these a week ago and put them in the freezer...they are soooooo good!


----------



## TearInYourHand

:eat1: mmmmm lunch! whole wheat couscous with golden raisins, chopped onion, and parsley (home made by me!), with a side of creamy carrot soup (not home made, from a box!)


----------



## kerrypop

Brandi said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but it's not available in the states. It's in the UK and Canada as far as I know



grrrrrrr. I am not surprised for some reason.


----------



## ashmamma84

BBQ chicken pizza - it's got chicken, bbq sauce, mozzarella cheese and onions. Oh and a Coke! :eat2:


----------



## Mystic Rain

A box of strawberry Pocky.  That stuff rocks.


----------



## TearInYourHand

ahhhh insomnia. eating some pita bread and butter.


----------



## Fuzzy

A bag of Lay's Wavy potato crisps and a tub of Litehouse Dilly of a Dip. :eat1:


----------



## swamptoad

Something from Perkins. (take-out)

A grilled chicken sandwich with applewood bacon, a side salad with ranch dressing, fries that got cold on the drive home.  And I had a SoBe Green Tea to wash it down.

All in all good eating and drinking. :eat2:


----------



## HeatherBBW

New.. berry lucky charms... I dig em - although.. eating purple food is quite odd.


----------



## Jes

liz (di-va) said:


> I am eating Nutella out of the jar with a Hello Kitty sundae spoon and drinking lime seltzer. Wahoo!



I didn't know you were six, Liz!


----------



## calauria

I still haven't eaten lunch. I'm STARVING!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm eating this really delicious, but kinda weird snack I've been into lately. I break up some biscottis, top it with frozen blueberries and honey, and pop it into the microwave for about a minute. When it comes out, it reminds me of a cobbler or something like that. A poor man's cobbler haha! You could also add some butter and that would be yummy!:eat2:


----------



## kerrypop

Reheated Chicken Fajitas! yumm...:eat2:


----------



## supersoup

oy why did i come to this board...i can't eat anything yet, my throat is still too sore!!


----------



## TearInYourHand

weird combo.....cheetos, spring rolls, red wine.


----------



## ashmamma84

A turkey dog...even though I'm headed to dinner within the hour. I was hungry and couldn't wait.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I stopped on the way home from work and got a giant cheese burger and fry from "Bad Boy Burgers" It is delish.


----------



## Friday

Rosemary and olive oil Triscuits with Tillamook cheese. It'd be better with a beer or some wine, but since I'm at work Diet Coke will have to do.


----------



## kerrypop

ashmamma84 said:


> A turkey dog...even though I'm headed to dinner within the hour. I was hungry and couldn't wait.



Oooh.. I am so on the same page as you. I do that all the time! Just consider it an appetizer.


----------



## -X-

box of chocolate frosted donuts & large glass of milk... dinner coming home in about 30 mins though. By then its a double bacon cheeseburger meal from BK.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Pizza with sausage and pepperoni.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Now I'm eating mini-m&ms


----------



## Nutella

*Can you guess what I'm eating??*
:batting:


----------



## mossystate

I went to a bakery and bought myself a cream horn....ACK!!!!...the pastry is dry and the cream is horrible...I am a sad fat woman at the moment...


----------



## out.of.habit

mossystate said:


> I went to a bakery and bought myself a cream horn....ACK!!!!...the pastry is dry and the cream is horrible...I am a sad fat woman at the moment...



When something like that happens to me, the next day is a quest to find that same treat done marvelously. Doesn't always work that way, but I try. Usually happens to me with cheesecake.


----------



## kerrypop

mossystate said:


> I went to a bakery and bought myself a cream horn....ACK!!!!...the pastry is dry and the cream is horrible...I am a sad fat woman at the moment...



OMG. hate that. So I got eclairs once, from safeway. The pastry part was dryish, except for the bottom which wasn't just moist, it was WET... like water on the bottom of the container wet. THEN the cream didn't even taste sweet. It was like plain whipped cream, no sugar. yukko.


----------



## Tracyarts

Hummus on Wasa sourdough rye crispbread crackers. I *thought* I had pita chips, which would have been best, but nope... Oh well, this'll work.

Tracy


----------



## TearInYourHand

just ordered some chinese food, so not technically 'eating' but will be soon! i got some soup, some squid salad, and these fabulous steamed veggie dumplings! mmm! i hate waiting for delivery!


----------



## sheilamaxima

Chocolate chip cookie dough


----------



## Dark Wolf

chocolate chip cookes covered in whip cream on top of mint chocolste chip ice cream:eat2: :eat1:  :kiss2: lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

sheilamaxima said:


> Chocolate chip cookie dough





Dark Wolf said:


> chocolate chip cookes covered in whip cream on top of mint chocolste chip ice cream:eat2: :eat1:  :kiss2: lol





hmmm...interesting timing...did Sheila bake you some cookies??


----------



## Fuzzy

I drinking a diet pepsi with lime. i think i ran out of the good soda.


----------



## Mishty

I'm chewing gumballs, one after another. Red and Orange only. And I got Cherry Coke Zero to drink.
Candy I can't swallow and diet soda. what a Saturday night,eh?


----------



## Brandi

mini sized pancakes with triple berry syrup and whipped cream, bacon and sausage..Mango smoothie


----------



## James

well Big Cutie Sasha was trying to get me to rock the Quad Whopper this evening but instead I cooked myself some pan fried garlic chicken with pine nuts in white cheddar and oregano sauce (served with pasta and some Pamigiano-Reggiano sprinkled on top)...

super deluxe !

I'll go "quad" sometime later this week... the challenge has been laid down


----------



## runningman

James said:


> well Big Cutie Sasha was trying to get me to rock the Quad Whopper this evening but instead I cooked myself some pan fried garlic chicken with pine nuts in white cheddar and oregano sauce (served with pasta and some Pamigiano-Reggiano sprinkled on top)...
> 
> super deluxe !
> 
> I'll go "quad" sometime later this week... the challenge has been laid down



Sounds good. But personally I'd eat whatever Sasha wanted me to eat and do anything she wanted me to do! :wubu: If you're chatting to her you have my respect but I also hate you with insane jealousy.  

I'm eating vanilla ice cream coz I have a sore throat and being miserable coz it's almost Monday and I hate my job. :doh:


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Belgian Chocolate Cheesecake from CheesecakeAly.com

http://cheesecakealy.com/belgian.htm

while drinking a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grasshopper_(beverage) that my neighbor just mixed up for me.


----------



## Brandi

dry roasted macadamian nuts..OMG I love the salted "raw" ones..but these roasted ones simply rock!


----------



## Frankie

Cupcakes - chocolate ones with both chocolate and vanilla frosting (but only because the store didn't have all chocolate frosted ones). I'm washing them down with Tropicana Pure Pomegranate-Blueberry juice.


----------



## kerrypop

Country Peach Tea, and Vanilla Nut Nature Valley granola Bars. YUM


----------



## Fuzzy

Chocolate Chip Cookie-Dough Ice cream with Butterfinger mix-ins, Cool Whip and Hershey's Syrup toppings.


----------



## Brandi

Well a guy from work found out about my weekend, and just how bad it really was...so he bought me a "fat girls dream basket" lmao! Pretty much it has alot of different types of chocolate...and pastry and mini cakes...I'm eating the strawberry mousse one with a chocolate covered strawberry. I put everything in the fridge before remembering to take a pic!! :doh: 

I also gave him a kiss on the cheek...and he blushed lol First man I've made blush in a while...maybe I should take up kissing again *smirk*


----------



## Friday

McCann's oatmeal with milk and honey. Yum.


----------



## Brandi

Toast with some of the toasted almond chocolate spread I got in the basket last night...YUM!!!


----------



## Jeannie

Extra Sharp Vermont Cabot & Saltines

Fried Chicken tenders from the Walmart Deli


----------



## Brandi

Scotch broth (lamb, barley, peas and carrots). My daughter is on her second bowl lol


----------



## bigsexy920

Eggplant parm sub.mmmmmm goood


----------



## calauria

I'm so hungry!!! I should start eating lunch on time!!!


----------



## collegeguy2514

handful upon handful of life cereal.


----------



## Jeannie

New York Style Everything Bagel Crisps with Black Olive Tapenade. :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

A caramel apple


----------



## mossystate

Trolli gummy bears..I wish they would make bags of just the white ones..:wubu:


----------



## Tomos

Macdonalds double cheeseburger. My fourth and I'm struggling but remain confident and determined .


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

A warm piece of fresh baked bread out of my new bread maker slathered with butter!!!!:eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Friday

Grilled ham and Havarti.


----------



## Brandi

I too made homemade bread with my bread maker...but I put butter, hellmans, fresh tomatoes and crispy bacon on it!!!

OH god I might have to have a second one.


----------



## out.of.habit

I am enjoying a toasted buttery whole grain english muffin and lightly roasted french press coffee with vanilla cream.
mmmmmm... 
This is just how I wanted to watch the world slow on my snow day.



Oh and Brandi - that sounds good! Yum!


Brandi said:


> I too made homemade bread with my bread maker...but I put butter, hellmans, fresh tomatoes and crispy bacon on it!!!
> 
> OH god I might have to have a second one.


----------



## ashmamma84

A bagel with cream cheese and vanilla caramel truffle tea - SO GOOD!


----------



## Brandi

I made a vegetarian spagetti, and I put these frozen veggies in it..and it turned out really well...these veggies are a definite buy again and again.....This was my first time using the veggies, I use the fruit all the time!!

View attachment big_natures_balance.jpg


Sugar snap peas, broccoli, peppers, spinach, and garlic sprouts (which are amazing!!)

http://www.europesbest.com/en_ca/recipes.php Excellent recipes here as well!!


----------



## Brandi

Garlic bread with cheese and bacon YUM


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm snacking on a HUGE sweet juicy orange. I keep having to wipe my hands to type or my keyboard will suffer. My husband and i have already consumed nearly 10lbs of oranges this week. I think another run to costco is in order tomorrow for more oranges


----------



## Fuzzy

*Cake, Of Course!*


----------



## IdahoCynth

peanut butter and honey mixed together on a paper plate.... gourmet!
and a glass of milk.


----------



## Friday

Apple slices and Tillamook cheddar. :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

IdahoCynth said:


> peanut butter and honey mixed together on a paper plate.... gourmet!



You're not supposed to eat the paper.


----------



## ashmamma84

Frosted Flakes...


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Rye bread with caviar.

Mmmmmmm!


----------



## Magisterequitum

Greetings From Hamtramck,MI

 

View attachment Paczki.jpg


----------



## calauria

I ate a Cranberry Pecan Chicken salad for lunch. I am stuffed!!


----------



## runningman

galaxy ripple chocolate bar! :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Santaclear said:


> You're not supposed to eat the paper.



I was trying to add a lil fiber to my diet.:doh:


----------



## mossystate

a small bag of red vines..9 in the bag..not as long as the normal ones...I have eaten 6 of them, only to realize it is not what I want...dang


----------



## out.of.habit

Red Cat wine... sooo tasty.


_*snooze*_


----------



## ashmamma84

Fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, buttermilk biscuits, black eyed peas w/white rice...and sweet tea.


----------



## mossystate

Hershey Kisses filled with caramel..they are tooooo sweet and I wish the chocolate tasted like the original Hershey chocolate..


----------



## MisticalMisty

ashmamma84 said:


> Fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, buttermilk biscuits, black eyed peas w/white rice...and sweet tea.



GOOD GRAVY I want that..minus the white rice..I don't need a coma right now..lol


----------



## ashmamma84

Left overs from this morning - pecan french toast w/hazelnut cream, turkey sausage, hashbrowns, cheese eggs, and a tall glass of water.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Homemade egg salad on French bread, no butter.

2 squares of dark chocolate.

diet green tea.


----------



## out.of.habit

French Vanilla Piroulines and organic milk with caramel Bailey's.


----------



## EvilPrincess

buttered toast, because I am adventurous like that


----------



## out.of.habit

EvilPrincess said:


> buttered toast, because I am adventurous like that



Buttered toast is a comfort food for me. I had that this morning. Whole-grain cinnamon-raisin swirl.


----------



## Fuzzy

Cheese and Pepperoni quesadillas


----------



## collegeguy2514

life cereal. mainly because its the only thing decent i have to eat, and it was sitting on my desk.


----------



## out.of.habit

Four-cheese pierogies sauteed with a little butter... yum!


----------



## GoddessPatty

Enjoying a late mexican breakfast of 2 over easy eggs, pork chorizo, fried potatoes, bacon, refried beans and a flour tortilla. And a big glass of OJ....


----------



## Brandi

I made egg macmuffins with ham for my daughter this morning, I ate the half that she left!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

A cheese and chive pastry slice with four pickled onions


----------



## Tina

A chicken panini sammich with chicken, of course, apple, brie and dried cranberries, a single-serving bag of chips and a pina colada smoothie. Lunch with my darling niece.


----------



## Fuzzy

A roast beef sub with lettuce, pickle, bbq sauce and pepper jack cheese; Salt and Vinegar Lays, and a large Diet Coke.  And a big cookie!


----------



## CuteyChubb

Nothing.

I have the worst cold/flu I have ever had in my life. I thought cruisin' the foodee board might bring my taste buds back to life.

You know, my Momma always used to say, (to me) "if you are ever so sick you don't feel like eating, I'm gonna have to rush you to the emergency room."

That dang Momma.


----------



## Friday

I'm going to get off early and go have a bacon cheeseburger with swiss and sauteed mushrooms, and beer... a lot of beer.


----------



## Kimberleigh

A slice of Edwards pecan pie. :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Girl Scout cookies.... samoas mmmm


----------



## Spanky

Snyder's Sour Dough Hard Pretzels. Pretzel nirvana!


----------



## Brandi

Whole wheat english muffins with butter, cottage cheese, tomato, green peppers and red onion!


----------



## ashmamma84

Fresh squeezed orange juice and a bagel.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Two fun size twix and a capri sun..I'm feeling a little wonkey..figured I needed to get the blood sugar up


----------



## ashmamma84

TOTS!!!! ...oh and a vienna beef hotdog!


----------



## Fuzzy

Nuked leftover grilled chicken alfredo


----------



## HottiMegan

about half a pound of steamed broccoli with a mixture of rice vinegar and stir fry sauce.. i'm getting stuffed!


----------



## Brandi

Homemade chicken noodle soup.

Man this is my third time having this sinus infection in 3 months!!


----------



## ashmamma84

Kellog's Breakfast bar and chai tea latte.


----------



## TearInYourHand

french press coffee and a peanut butter granola bar


----------



## runningman

Red grapes.


----------



## collegeguy2514

ritz crackers and peanut butter... and the peanut butter is sticking to my mouth really bad.


----------



## TearInYourHand

mmmmm i made fish tacos with homemade guac for dinner! with a glass of red.:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Girl Scout cookies... tagalongs.


----------



## Brandi

Whole wheat egg mcmuffin...with sliced (raw) onion. An excellent choice to make it different


----------



## GoddessPatty

Onion bagel with loads of cream cheese. And some blackberries!!!


----------



## kerrypop

Lemon lift tea with splenda, lightly buttered white toast, and a jonnagold apple. Mmmmmmm


----------



## EvilPrincess

breve latte, quad.... and dark chocolate m&m's

went a little crazy foaming the half and half but it is still good


----------



## out.of.habit

EvilPrincess said:


> breve latte, quad.... and dark chocolate m&m's
> 
> went a little crazy foaming the half and half but it is still good



Ooooh, that sounds so good!


----------



## ValentineBBW

Right now I'm eating a homemade sausage, egg and cheese biscuit sandwich. So much better than the fast food chains. :eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess

out.of.habit said:


> Ooooh, that sounds so good!


 
all of the food groups.... caffeine and chocolate... yup that is about it


----------



## EvilPrincess

ValentineBBW said:


> Right now I'm eating a homemade sausage, egg and cheese biscuit sandwich. So much better than the fast food chains. :eat2:


 
damn now I need one of those


----------



## Fuzzy

Biscuits and Sausage Gravy, scrambled eggs, grits, and hot cocoa


----------



## kerrypop

Chicken pot pie leftovers and chamomile tea


----------



## liz (di-va)

Fuzzy said:


> Biscuits and Sausage Gravy, scrambled eggs, grits, and hot cocoa



yyyyyyUMMM!


----------



## curvalicious

mmmm chinese
I'm currently eating fried rice, orange chicken and some beef and broccoli from Panda Express.


----------



## liz (di-va)

okay, don't laugh...I'm on a Smoothie Kick these days. I tend to go too long without eating, so I've devised these smoothies to start the day! They are fairly repellent to look at, but taste good. I just finished my sundayweekend one. Please note, I love actual *food* (not sure what this qualifies as)--this is just how I'm wakin up these days.

- handfuls of frozen fruit: peaches, pineapple, raspberries, strawberries (organic if I can afford it)
- flax seed oil
- wheat germ
- this bizarro green nutrient powder
- lemon juice, other juices: tangerine, orange, grape
- some natural applesauce
- seltzer if necc
- tea steeped from nettles, burdock, clover

Today I also threw in an Emergen-C packet! Whirr until it's an unattractive gray-purple color that makes people laugh at you, and chug anyway. Yum.


----------



## Fuzzy

liz (di-va) said:


> okay, don't laugh...I'm on a Smoothie Kick these days. I tend to go too long without eating, so I've devised these smoothies to start the day! They are fairly repellent to look at, but taste good. I just finished my sundayweekend one. Please note, I love actual *food* (not sure what this qualifies as)--this is just how I'm wakin up these days.
> 
> - handfuls of frozen fruit: peaches, pineapple, raspberries, strawberries (organic if I can afford it)
> - flax seed oil
> - wheat germ
> - this bizarro green nutrient powder
> - lemon juice, other juices: tangerine, orange, grape
> - some natural applesauce
> - seltzer if necc
> - tea steeped from nettles, burdock, clover
> 
> Today I also threw in an Emergen-C packet! Whirr until it's an unattractive gray-purple color that makes people laugh at you, and chug anyway. Yum.



Wowzers. Its a multi-vitamin with every gulp! With some of those ingredients, it would probably cost you $20 at a health bar.


----------



## Fuzzy

A "Dagwood"-style sandwich of deli-sliced smoked turkey, smoked ham, and pastrami; lettuce, tomato, pickles, green peppers, yellow peppers; pesto, mayo, mustard, and red pepper sauce; distributed on three slices of whole wheat bread.

And I completely forgot to take a picture. :doh:


----------



## bigsexy920

Ok is it just me or does anyone want to see Fuzzy actually EAT these things.. I mean dont get me wrong I LOVE the pictures but I want to see your face as you enjoy the good eats. 



Fuzzy said:


> A "Dagwood"-style sandwich of deli-sliced smoked turkey, smoked ham, and pastrami; lettuce, tomato, pickles, green peppers, yellow peppers; pesto, mayo, mustard, and red pepper sauce; distributed on three slices of whole wheat bread.
> 
> And I completely forgot to take a picture. :doh:


----------



## liz (di-va)

Fuzzy said:


> Wowzers. Its a multi-vitamin with every gulp! With some of those ingredients, it would probably cost you $20 at a health bar.



It would! It's very spendy stuff.

I'm still waitin for that mac n cheese, btw!


----------



## Fuzzy

I have to eat what I make?  I dinna know tha? 

I made a ham and vegatable (carrots, kidney beans, green beans, stewed tomatoes) soup with elbow macaroni for dinner, and when I remembered to take a picture... it was all gone.


----------



## Dark_Hart

If you want some...come get some


----------



## PattiGirl

Any chance I can have that slice that has 6 olives on it? Oh and some of that bread in the bag?:eat2:


----------



## kerrypop

English teatime tea (aka black tea) and toast!


----------



## supersoup

a boca burger with pepperjack cheese and mayo. yum.


----------



## collegeguy2514

frosted cherry poptarts


----------



## ashmamma84

cream of chicken and wild rice soup...and a couple pieces of toast with butter!


----------



## SoVerySoft

ashmamma84 said:


> cream of chicken and wild rice soup...and a couple pieces of toast with butter!



mmmm I love wild rice soup!!

I am eating Annie's microwavable mac and cheese and an Orange-Orange Vitamin Water.


----------



## Fuzzy

Steamed rice-n-Veggies


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Steamed rice-n-Veggies



Shouldn't this be in the diet food thread??


----------



## kerrypop

:eat1: biscuits and country gravy.


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> Shouldn't this be in the diet food thread??



*laugh* I think I need to make a foodee run to the store.


----------



## kerrypop

Oh come on guys. You can't tell me no one has eaten since I had dinner last night. That is just not true. 

.....<_<.....

.....>_>......

Fine! I am eating potatoes and broccoli with cheddar sauce and some toast and blueberry tea.


----------



## mossystate

I am eating a chicken seeeezer salad from Quiznos..it is not all that bad at all.It comes with some flatbread that has a bit of an herb on it..yeah..it will do.


----------



## ashmamma84

I don't know what it's called...no, really, I don't. It's a type of Greek food, that I know because my friend's Ya Ya made it for me...it's got spinach and cheese and filo dough, then it's cut into squares eaten at room temp. 

So, whatever it is...it's delightful.


----------



## EvilPrincess

ashmamma84 said:


> I don't know what it's called...no, really, I don't. It's a type of Greek food, that I know because my friend's Ya Ya made it for me...it's got spinach and cheese and filo dough, then it's cut into squares eaten at room temp.
> 
> So, whatever it is...it's delightful.


 
What is Spanakopita?

I'll take Greek foods for $800 Alex.


----------



## ashmamma84

EvilPrincess said:


> What is Spanakopita?
> 
> I'll take Greek foods for $800 Alex.



You are correct, for $800! It is so good too! Ya Ya made me a whole container full...and slowly, it is disappearing.


----------



## EvilPrincess

ashmamma84 said:


> You are correct, for $800! It is so good too! Ya Ya made me a whole container full...and slowly, it is disappearing.


 
I am sad....

no Greek food here, not a bit.......  (unless I make it)


----------



## ashmamma84

EvilPrincess said:


> I am sad....
> 
> no Greek food here, not a bit.......  (unless I make it)



I'm sorry! Surely if you were my neighbor I would bring you a couple of squares...Ya Ya is forever making something for me. It's how she shows her love and I think it's endearing.


----------



## out.of.habit

kerrypop said:


> Oh come on guys. You can't tell me no one has eaten since I had dinner last night. That is just not true.
> 
> .....<_<.....
> 
> .....>_>......
> 
> Fine! I am eating potatoes and broccoli with cheddar sauce and some toast and blueberry tea.



Not in a diet food sort of way, but I am seriously addicted to lean cuisine's version of broccoli, potatoes and cheese sauce. It is my ultimate lazy meal/snack- you don't even have to stir it halfway through. :eat2:


----------



## kerrypop

out.of.habit said:


> Not in a diet food sort of way, but I am seriously addicted to lean cuisine's version of broccoli, potatoes and cheese sauce. It is my ultimate lazy meal/snack- you don't even have to stir it halfway through. :eat2:



....that is what I was eating.  Stan and I go through a ton of them every week. They're fabulous.


----------



## Fuzzy

Some Litehouse Dilly Dip. I ran out of chips.


----------



## runningman

Tesco Syrup Sponge Pudding with ice cream. 

Extra miles on the road tomorrow.


----------



## Brandi

Lightly breaded cod and leftover mac and cheese with tomatoes....Oh it was a very nice combination.

Pecan pie for dessert!


----------



## out.of.habit

kerrypop said:


> ....that is what I was eating.  Stan and I go through a ton of them every week. They're fabulous.



A w e s o m e .


----------



## Friday

Does way too much bubble gum count? The kind I like (Rain-blo Eggs) only comes out for Easter.


----------



## kerrypop

Friday said:


> Does way too much bubble gum count? The kind I like (Rain-blo Eggs) only comes out for Easter.



Only if raspberry rum and grapejuice counts too!!


----------



## Brandi

granola and lots of milk


----------



## GoddessPatty

Hot turkey and mozzarella sub with some Ruffles chips


----------



## Tracyarts

Spicy hummus on sourdough rye crispbread crackers. 

Yeah, weird combination... but I don't have any pita chips and I like hummus on something crispy. 

Oh yeah, and a coke. I dipped into my stash of glass-bottled cane sugar sweetened coca colas from Mexico.

Tracy


----------



## Red

banana and almond bread, sliced and dipped in thick grainy honey with a big mug of tea :eat2:


----------



## kerrypop

Red said:


> banana and almond bread, sliced and dipped in thick grainy honey with a big mug of tea :eat2:



That sounds FABULOUS. mmmmm banana bread. I think I might make some of that...


----------



## Brandi

Egg mcmuffin (hard boiled egg instead of fried) and a vanilla cupcake with purple icing...LOL


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Cheese tortellini pasta salad... I had such a huge craving last night. It makes a yummy breakfast.


----------



## Lear

Coffee, Lots of sugar, some cream, and a touch of whiskey. 
Irish coffee. A rare thing for me
You know it'll be a long day when you have to add booze to your coffee at 10AM


----------



## out.of.habit

Saltines and diet ginger ale.

*sigh*


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Saltines and diet ginger ale.
> 
> *sigh*



Sounds like someone needs to settle her tummy...?


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> Sounds like someone needs to settle her tummy...?



Yeah... it started out as a cold and turned into something much more vile. Blah. I still don't know what it is, but it isn't as bad as it was yesterday. With that, I will stick to this for a couple days, and will be depending on all of you to tell me what real food is like!


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Yeah... it started out as a cold and turned into something much more vile. Blah. I still don't know what it is, but it isn't as bad as it was yesterday. With that, I will stick to this for a couple days, and will be depending on all of you to tell me what real food is like!



Well, I accept the challenge. And you feel better soon!


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> Well, I accept the challenge. And you feel better soon!



You're so good to me, Randi! Thanks!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Right now I'm eating 2 little buns (left over from the fried chicken etc that I brought home the other day). One is stuffed with chicken salad and the other is stuffed with shredded pork. And I have one cherry tomato (didn't want to deplete my roomie's stash) and a clementine orange, in segments.

It's on an ugly plate, so no pics. lol


----------



## IdahoCynth

I'm eating some real good potato,bacon,cheese,onion soup that I made today.

I had ordered a pound of bacon and only got half a pound. So no bacon sandwiches today had to be soup. But I'm kind of glad they messed up my order the soup is really hitting the spot.


----------



## Friday

Stir-fried broccoli and beef. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Valentine peanut m&ms


----------



## Fuzzy

Friday said:


> Stir-fried broccoli and beef. :eat2:



I keep coming back to this picture Friday.... :eat2:


----------



## Friday

I'd have to put in a lot more of the Korean garlic pepper paste for you Fuzzy.


----------



## ashmamma84

Orange juice and a banana


----------



## ScreamingChicken

canned beef tamales and saltines.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jelly beans. Sucky ones. But cheap ($1.79/lb).

I wanted Jelly Bellies but they didn't have Juicy Pear so I didn't see the point in getting all the other flavors if I didn't have pear to look forward to.


----------



## ashmamma84

A turkey bagel sandwich with American deli cheese, mayo and mustard. YUM!


----------



## ValentineBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> Valentine peanut m&ms



So YOU'RE the person who stole my M&Ms....why I oughta!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

ValentineBBW said:


> So YOU'RE the person who stole my M&Ms....why I oughta!!



hey, I didn't put an "apostrophe s" in there. lol They're mine, I tell ya!

About peanut m&ms - I think they are one snack I can eat and eat and eat. I tend to get satiated with most foods, but not these.


----------



## JoyJoy

Deli ham and swiss with honey mustard on sourdough, slightly melted in the microwave, topped with fresh sliced tomato. Yum.


----------



## ValentineBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> hey, I didn't put an "apostrophe s" in there. lol They're mine, I tell ya!
> 
> About peanut m&ms - I think they are one snack I can eat and eat and eat. I tend to get satiated with most foods, but not these.



I am right there with you. I can eat a entire pound bag without even realizing I've done so until the last handful at which point I think "omg, I hate almost the whole bag"!! But then I think "heck, you've eaten this many, you might as well polish the bag off, there won't be enuf for a decent snack next time".


----------



## mossystate

I am eating a REALLY good navel orange.


I am also a person who can blast through a bag of peanut M&M's. You can have the plain ones, I really have no use for them. 

Do you ever get happy when you run into the really good peanuts..but grimace when you get one of the bitter peanuts..then you have to eat more so that you run into good peanuts...to get the taste of the nasty ones out of your mouth..?..heh..


----------



## SoVerySoft

mossystate said:


> I am eating a REALLY good navel orange.
> 
> 
> I am also a person who can blast through a bag of peanut M&M's. You can have the plain ones, I really have no use for them.
> 
> Do you ever get happy when you run into the really good peanuts..but grimace when you get one of the bitter peanuts..then you have to eat more so that you run into good peanuts...to get the taste of the nasty ones out of your mouth..?..heh..



yup! absolutely. And it SUCKS when the last one you eat is a bad one.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chocolate peanut butter bars?


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> Jelly beans. Sucky ones. But cheap ($1.79/lb).
> 
> I wanted Jelly Bellies but they didn't have Juicy Pear so I didn't see the point in getting all the other flavors if I didn't have pear to look forward to.



Good call. I'm all about the juicy pear. Mmm... 



Fuzzy said:


> Chocolate peanut butter bars?



You're following me to taunt me, aren't you?  

(oh wait... I'm posting _after_ you, so that means... oh no. I'm following you, sorry. lol Can you blame me, though? Those looked damn good.)


----------



## Fuzzy

*mumbles something while chewing about something being really good*


----------



## CuteyChubb

Cookies and milk with a side of peanut brittle.


----------



## out.of.habit

Caramel Crème Brulée Tea with vanilla soy creamer. Cozy.


----------



## TearInYourHand

So, I get home from a long day at work, and I figure I'll stop by the local Whole Foods to pick up a tasty dinner. I try a salmon burger with lemon and thyme....I thought it sounded good. I get home, cook it up, and it is NASTY!!! Not nasty in a "fish is spoiled" kind of way, but I just really did not care for the seasonings.

So, now I'm eating these frozen pizza rolls I had in the freezer, along with some girl scout cookies and some rice pudding.

Not as sophisticated as my first dinner, but I needed this comfort kinda food after my hectic day!


----------



## popeyepa

Mike & Ike candy


----------



## out.of.habit

whole wheat toast with fresh almond butter on one, and organic blueberry "conserve" (same as preserves?) on the other. And some really good coffee.


----------



## ashmamma84

Frosted flakes, an orange and a bottle of apple juice.


----------



## JoyJoy

Three cheese tortellini in alfredo sauce with fresh tomatoes and baby shrimp added, and two thick slices of buttered moroccan olive bread. 

I bought the bread because it looked really good on the shelf, and I had never tried anything like it. It turned out to be one of the best things I've ever eaten, and one of my new favorite foods.  Good stuff.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Just finished egg salad and Triscuits.

Now I am eating a clementine orange.


----------



## TearInYourHand

A strawberry shake from McDonalds. I went in, intending to get a Shamrock shake, but they didn't have any! This is the next best thing!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Pretzles and water. Not exciting but it was the only thing in the vending machine here are work that even looked worth eating.


----------



## out.of.habit

Organic baby carrots.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Grapes, string cheese, baby carrots, coffee, and a piece of cake. As the senior person in the office, I like to think of my afternoon walks through the facility as hunting expeditions. Always a good time finding a few snacks....


----------



## SoVerySoft

TearInYourHand said:


> A strawberry shake from McDonalds. I went in, intending to get a Shamrock shake, but they didn't have any! This is the next best thing!



hehehe! me too - yesterday. And I ended up with vanilla.


----------



## Brandi

Pepperoni lovers pizza hut pan pizza (my daughter thinks she died and went to heaven LOL) and boneless wings - cajun sauce on the side and a diet coke!


----------



## ashmamma84

Double Chocolate Fudge Brownies...two of them!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A bowl of grits with butter, ham, and cheese.


----------



## TearInYourHand

An early dinner. I fozen pizza with mushrooms and caremelized onions, frozen mozz stix, and a glass of red. For a dinner from the freezer, it is delicious! Heck, for a dinner NOT from the freezer, it is delicious!


----------



## Fuzzy

We just got back from Mimi's Cafe and besides getting the spinach and artichoke dip appetizer, I just had to have the Pasta Jambalaya (again). :eat2:


----------



## Rowan

Gorgonzola and lobster ravioli with smoked gouda alfredo sauce....good stuff!


----------



## SoVerySoft

rainbow sherbet and warm cherries


----------



## Fuzzy

subway meatball sub with lettuce, tomato, pickles, green peppers, yellow peppers, jalapenoes, and enough red wine vinagrette to make it interesting. :eat2:


----------



## kathynoon

Zeppolis - the powered sugar is falling all over me, but they are soooo good.


----------



## out.of.habit

Vanilla soy milk and very dark chocolate.
Warning: Do Not Step Between Crazy-Eyed Girl and Her Chocolate.






No, seriously, what's wrong with me here? lol


----------



## IdahoCynth

A regular pepsi over ice.


----------



## Friday

> Gorgonzola and lobster ravioli with smoked gouda alfredo sauce....good stuff!



New keyboard time. this one's all drooly. :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

I just burned my tongue on a um, grilled soy cheese and kalamata olive sandwich. Disappointing.


----------



## out.of.habit

Santaclear said:


> I just burned my tongue on a um, grilled soy cheese and kalamata olive sandwich. Disappointing.



Okay, your soy-ness beats my soy-ness. 
Sorry about the burn though, dear Santa. Luckily my soy was cold.


----------



## Waxwing

The dregs of a slightly-too-oily greek salad.


----------



## ashmamma84

A Good Humor Toasted Almond Bar - my fave!


----------



## liz (di-va)

haagen dazs lemon sorbet w/ homemade chocolate "sauce" made w/ Scharffenberger cocoa...


----------



## Ruby Ripples

A tray of stuff I grabbed out of the fridge for a lazy brunch - Feta snack salad (feta cubes with olives and garlic cloves in oil, an individual buffalo mozzarella, some reduced balsamic vineger to put on the mozzarella, a packet of radishes, some leftover guacamole and a few salted crisps (potato chips).


----------



## Ruby Ripples

liz (di-va) said:


> haagen dazs lemon sorbet w/ homemade chocolate "sauce" made w/ Scharffenberger cocoa...



My brain and tastebuds are having real trouble connecting for this idea of chocolate sauce on lemon sorbet


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Cheetos. Breakfast of champions.


----------



## out.of.habit

Fresh whole wheat toast, 1 with blueberry preserves, 1 with cashew butter, and a mug of fresh ground coffee.

I'm still getting used to eating actual breakfast. It's kind of nice, but my tummy is confused about the hour.


----------



## butch

a California Dreamin' sub from Safeway, and I got a coupon for a free sandwich from Safeway!

The sub has turkey, avocado spread, ranch dressing spread, bacon, cheese, turkey, lettuce, and tomato (and I add pickles to it). On crusty sub bread-yum-o!

And then I'm gonna have some fresh baked safeway chocolate cookies. With my addiction of choice-diet mt. dew. Ahhh!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Ruby Ripples said:


> My brain and tastebuds are having real trouble connecting for this idea of chocolate sauce on lemon sorbet



I know...I *know*. It's not a first choice. Born out of necessity, it was. But it seemed to work...


----------



## MissIsabelle

girl scout cookies!


----------



## Friday

One of the guys I work with turned 55 today and I'm trying to bribe him out of retiring on me so I brought him a lemon cake with cream cheese frosting and fresh strawberries. Not bad but I should have thought that the berries would make the icing start to melt.


----------



## Fuzzy

Super Hot Hot Wings and a Butterfinger Blizzard :eat2:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Devil's food chocolate chocolate cake! :wubu: Yummy Indulgence! LOL!
Kara
<going back into kitchen for a second piece now!>


----------



## out.of.habit

Blueberry tea with vanilla soy creamer.


----------



## Neen

Mmm i love this thread!! Right now, i am eating a huge garden salad with slices of mozzerella cheese and sliced strawberries with some balsamic vinegar.. mmmm!


----------



## Neen

Another item to add to my daily intake: Right now i am enjoying a tall glass of iced coffee with a shot of bailey's irish cream. Nice, and icy.. delish!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Neen! Yum!

I am eating gummy chicks. Want to trade?


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> Neen! Yum!
> 
> I am eating gummy chicks. Want to trade?


 

Hand over the gummies, and nobody gets hurt...


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Hand over the gummies, and nobody gets hurt...



What do you have to trade, tough guy? err...girl.


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> What do you have to trade, tough guy? err...girl.


 
One fajita, and a slice of Strawberry Cake.


----------



## Fuzzy

Diet Shasta Cream Soda


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> One fajita, and a slice of Strawberry Cake.



oh gawd! DEAL!

I'll even throw in your airfare.


----------



## out.of.habit

Stonyfield organic chocolate ice cream. Mmmmm...


----------



## Brandi

Multi grain toasted english muffin with butter and cheese on both slices and a pink grapefruit YUM


----------



## Tooz

Chocolate covered potato chips and a bottle of Vitaminwater defense.


----------



## Brandi

Oero cookies and milk


----------



## out.of.habit

Ithaca Chai in soy milk.


----------



## Neen

Tooz said:


> Chocolate covered potato chips and a bottle of Vitaminwater defense.



Are those from Altheas?


----------



## out.of.habit

Tealuxe Strawberry Sencha tea, with a little fall honey.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tooz said:


> Chocolate covered potato chips and a bottle of Vitaminwater defense.



I love vitamin water!


----------



## Brandi

I just made this...OMG so good. I get daily recipes emailed to me...and this is the first one I tried. YUM

*CRAB MELT*

Yield: 2 servings
Source: "1,001 Delicious Recipes for People with Diabetes"
Info: http://diabeticgourmet.com/book_archive/details/22.shtml

INGREDIENTS

- 4 ounces cooked crabmeat, flaked
- 2 tablespoons chopped red bell pepper
- 1 medium green onion and top, thinly sliced
- 2 tablespoons fat-free mayonnaise
- 2 tablespoon fat-free sour cream
- 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon dried dill weed
- 1-2 teaspoons lemon juice
- Salt and pepper, to taste
- 2 slices white, or whole wheat, bread
- 2 slices (3/4 ounce each) fat-free American cheese

DIRECTIONS

Mix crabmeat, red bell pepper, green onion, mayonnaise, sour cream, and dill weed in small bowl; season to taste with lemon juice, salt, and pepper. Spread on bread slices and top with cheese.

Bake at 400 degrees, or boil, until sandwiches are warm and cheese melted.

Nutritional Information Per Serving (2 servings):
Calories: 182, Fat: 2 g, Cholesterol: 56.7 mg,
Sodium: 786 mg, Protein: 19.9 g, Carbohydrate: 20.4 g
Diabetic Exchanges: 1 Bread/Starch, 2 Meat


----------



## CuteyChubb

I am eating homemade from scratch fettuccine Alfredo. First time I ever made it.
It is awesome.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> I just made this...OMG so good. I get daily recipes emailed to me...and this is the first one I tried. YUM
> 
> *CRAB MELT*
> 
> Yield: 2 servings
> Source: "1,001 Delicious Recipes for People with Diabetes"
> Info: http://diabeticgourmet.com/book_archive/details/22.shtml
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> - 4 ounces cooked crabmeat, flaked
> - 2 tablespoons chopped red bell pepper
> - 1 medium green onion and top, thinly sliced
> - 2 tablespoons fat-free mayonnaise
> - 2 tablespoon fat-free sour cream
> - 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon dried dill weed
> - 1-2 teaspoons lemon juice
> - Salt and pepper, to taste
> - 2 slices white, or whole wheat, bread
> - 2 slices (3/4 ounce each) fat-free American cheese
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> Mix crabmeat, red bell pepper, green onion, mayonnaise, sour cream, and dill weed in small bowl; season to taste with lemon juice, salt, and pepper. Spread on bread slices and top with cheese.
> 
> Bake at 400 degrees, or boil, until sandwiches are warm and cheese melted.
> 
> Nutritional Information Per Serving (2 servings):
> Calories: 182, Fat: 2 g, Cholesterol: 56.7 mg,
> Sodium: 786 mg, Protein: 19.9 g, Carbohydrate: 20.4 g
> Diabetic Exchanges: 1 Bread/Starch, 2 Meat



Wow...sounds great - the fat free components didn't ruin it, then, I guess! I am hesitant to use fat free stuff...but I would give it a try.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow...sounds great - the fat free components didn't ruin it, then, I guess! I am hesitant to use fat free stuff...but I would give it a try.
> 
> Thanks for posting!




Actually the only fat free thing I used was the sour cream...lol fat free mayo is too sweet..and well..cheese...I didn't want to run out to get just cheese.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I had biscuits and gravy, sausage links and hash browns. I'm stuffed


----------



## tinkerbell

I will be eating chicken alfredo


----------



## IdahoCynth

Yellow cake (made from a box mix) with home made chocolate frosting and a big glass of milk.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Hershey's Reese cookies and a can of Coke..... mmmmmm


----------



## ashmamma84

Cheeseburger and fries...and for dessert a cookies 'n' cream milkshake.


----------



## out.of.habit

Blueberry gin and tonic... and cheese pizza. It was that kind of night.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

chocolate covered pretzels.

so good.


----------



## elle camino

uh ok it is slightly creepy that i came in here (to the foodie board) with the express purpose of asking whether anyone thinks it'll kill me if i only eat chocolate covered pretzels for the rest of my life.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

most likely, but I can't imagine a more delicious way to go. 

keyboards + chocolate covered pretzel fingers do not go together btw


----------



## Fuzzy

Doritos Smokin' Cheddar BBQ Tortilla Chips


----------



## Friday

Too much chocolate Easter Candy. Damme that Costco.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Fuzzy said:


> Doritos Smokin' Cheddar BBQ Tortilla Chips



I tried these Fuzzster and was disappointed. To me there was an odd flavor I couldn't nail down. I guess I'll stick to my fave, nacho cheese. I :wubu: Doritos.


----------



## Neen

Right now i just finished off a sesame chicken lean cusine meal..with a tall glass of cold pepsi.:eat1:


----------



## Tooz

Neen said:


> Are those from Altheas?



Naturally.


----------



## out.of.habit

Bocaburger on a multi-grain roll with cheddar, carrots dipped in ranch, and a handful of maple cinnamon walnuts.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Blueberry cream cheese danish ring.


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> Blueberry cream cheese danish ring.



I'll be right over! :eat1:


----------



## popeyepa

Just got these tonight all i need is a big glass of cold milk 

View attachment donuts.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit

popeyepa said:


> Just got these tonight all i need is a big glass of cold milk



Oh, you're killin' me! The nearest *real* Krispy Kreme is an hour and a half away... gas station Krispy Kremes always disappoint. It's the fresh ones that have it! *drool*


----------



## MisticalMisty

an everything bagel with white american and ham...and some cheddar and sour cream lays oh and a coke


----------



## SoVerySoft

popeyepa said:


> Just got these tonight all i need is a big glass of cold milk



All I have to say is: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH.


----------



## jamie

Eggless Tofu Salad sandwich, Boulder Canyon malt vinegar and sea salt kettle cooked chips, glass of ice water and a super-secret-illegal Reeses PB egg.

erhm...make that two eggs... but that is it. :wubu:


----------



## Tracyarts

A few packs of saltine crackers I scavenged from my desk drawer and an enormous glass of "Tropic of Strawberry" Celestial Seasonings iced tea. 

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

Cold borscht with LOTS of sour cream. MMMmmMMMM!


----------



## Fuzzy

*sound of jarred record needle*

Cold borscht? Post recipe pls thx!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> *sound of jarred record needle*
> 
> Cold borscht? Post recipe pls thx!



Speaking of jarred....

here's MY recipe.  

View attachment B0005YN3IC.01-A2BF95SJ3X97HC._AA144_SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg​
My grandmother used to make it from scratch. It tasted so close to the jarred, and she had pink hands from the beets for days and days. I've never been tempted to make it myself.


----------



## Friday

Rosemary and Olive Oil Triscuits, Havarti and red grapes. Lunchtime.


----------



## Tracyarts

Fresh strawberries, tabouli, huumus with flatbread crackers. 

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

NOTHING!!! Waiting, waiting, waiting for dinner to be ready!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

gotta go soft on the new dental work... but I so want pizza!


----------



## out.of.habit

A dark chocolate & coconut Art Bar.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Haagen-Dazs reserve, hawaiian lehua honey and sweet cream flavor! yummy!!


----------



## Brandi

Liverwurst on crispy multigrain english muffins with butter...this is my new addiction


----------



## Fuzzy

French Bread Pizza. meh.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

A See's chocolate Easter bunny... :eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

I just finished some pizza and sweet tea.


----------



## Kimberleigh

Whole wheat bread with real mayo and several thinnish slices of Sharp Cheddar, aka cheese sammich. With a big glass of milk. I'm having a dairy moment :blink:


----------



## Fuzzy

Progresso Chicken and Sausage Gumbo :eat1:


----------



## ashmamma84

A bagel sandwich with extra cheese and egg.


----------



## Brandi

Slowly bbq'd ribs in spicy diana sauce with rice and peas YUM

Dessert...frozen mars bar!


----------



## novaviking

Doublecheeseburger and large fries. Yum!


----------



## RedHotAva

strawberry sorbet :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Crappy jelly beans.


----------



## Michelle

You just cracked me up, Randi. Go make yourself something good to eat!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Michelle said:


> You just cracked me up, Randi. Go make yourself something good to eat!



I just ate - but wanted something sweet. Didn't really have anything good and these were right here and easy.

I suppose I could eat rice pudding...or butterscotch pudding. Or these weird candy bars I got from Canada!


----------



## Neen

A thick slice of buttery poundcake soaked in Chambord (Raspberry liquor) Mmm some whip cream on top, and i'm good to go!:eat2:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Doritos, peanut M & M's and Coke....


----------



## out.of.habit

Mead and a brownie.


----------



## Fuzzy

Its so new I can't find a picture on the web, and my scanner is on the blink.

But its a Twix Peanut Butter Candy bar, with a chocolate cookie. They're calling it Twix PB. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Its so new I can't find a picture on the web, and my scanner is on the blink.
> 
> But its a Twix Peanut Butter Candy bar, with a chocolate cookie. They're calling it Twix PB. :eat2:



Voila!

View attachment twix_pb_0203.jpg​


----------



## Fuzzy

Yes! But even newer!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Yes! But even newer!



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh....yeah, that looks way better!!


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh....yeah, that looks way better!!



*mouth full of candy bar* Tastes better too!


----------



## Tooz

Fuzzy said:


> *mouth full of candy bar* Tastes better too!



I WANT ONE.


----------



## GoddessPatty

Well I just wanted u all to know I received a gift of candy friday night. 
60 lbs of a different kinds of Nestles Candies.
My ex hubby works for Nestles and receives 60 lbs of candy a month for FREE. He thought it was funny to give me all 60 lbs this month. What a guy!
So Im over here drowning in candy! But what a way to drown!! LOL :eat2:


----------



## collegeguy2514

a bag of mini oreos. not as good at the full sized ones, but better than nothing.


----------



## out.of.habit

Having a bottomless-pit day myself:
Garlic & Olive Oil mushroom bites, and a BocaBurger with cheddar on a whole wheat potato roll, with carrots and ranch. Also, with caramel creme brulee tea with vanilla soy creamer. 

Still wandering around looking for that one morsel that will satisfy me entirely.


----------



## IdahoCynth

GoddessPatty said:


> Well I just wanted u all to know I received a gift of candy friday night.
> 60 lbs of a different kinds of Nestles Candies.
> My ex hubby works for Nestles and receives 60 lbs of candy a month for FREE. He thought it was funny to give me all 60 lbs this month. What a guy!
> So Im over here drowning in candy! But what a way to drown!! LOL :eat2:



lol 60 pounds! OMG Patty that is insane lol Nice variety in there.

I am eating the last 3 Ice Cube candies I bought a few weeks ago.


----------



## Tooz

Fresh from the oven break n' bake cookies.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Home made hamburger helper..... yummmmmm.....


----------



## cactopus

One extra large Papa John's Sausage Sensation Pizza and one free Large Pepperoni Pizza + Thai Iced Tea


----------



## toni

house special chow mein :eat2:


----------



## toni

GoddessPatty said:


> Well I just wanted u all to know I received a gift of candy friday night.
> 60 lbs of a different kinds of Nestles Candies.
> My ex hubby works for Nestles and receives 60 lbs of candy a month for FREE. He thought it was funny to give me all 60 lbs this month. What a guy!
> So Im over here drowning in candy! But what a way to drown!! LOL :eat2:



Are you serious? OMG that is amazing! Can he get me a job there? They can pay me in candy. :smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Patty....WOW! How decadent. How fun!!


And here I sit with a philadelphia soft pretzel. It's really good but...now pales by comparison.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm not eating this yet but....

I just ordered some pad thai with tofu and some veggie dumplings from takeout!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Fuzzy

Gadzooks Cactii! Now I want to order some pizza. :huh:


----------



## liz (di-va)

GoddessPatty said:


> Well I just wanted u all to know I received a gift of candy friday night.
> 60 lbs of a different kinds of Nestles Candies.
> My ex hubby works for Nestles and receives 60 lbs of candy a month for FREE. He thought it was funny to give me all 60 lbs this month. What a guy!
> So Im over here drowning in candy! But what a way to drown!! LOL :eat2:



oh my GOSH! I would be thwilled for the Goobers alone!!


----------



## Friday

A quick quesadeja before bed.


----------



## jamie

We are going to be eating out a alot the next week because of the move. Right now...even though I am supposed to be watching the sugar...I am having Cinnamelts from McDonalds...they are very good!


----------



## Neen

Right now i'm enjoying 2 mini cherry cheesecake a friend made for me..and a tall glass of ice water. Give me 5 minutes and i'm going to have a big bowl of buttery pasta with parmesan cheese and a sprinkling of lemon pepper seasoning!:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Friday said:


> A quick quesadeja before bed.



Don't you mean a quesadilla?


----------



## Fuzzy

Lay's Chili Limon crisps


----------



## SoVerySoft

Edy's Take the Cake Ice Cream


----------



## Tracyarts

A cup of homemade chicken soup made by my husband's Jewish grandma. She found out I was sick and made chicken soup and sent some over because that's what she does when somebody is really sick. They don't call it "Jewish Penicillin" for nothing! And it is good! She used egg noodles instead of matzoh balls, and to be honest, I like it better this way. It totally blows anything I could make in the way of chicken soup totally out of the water.

Tracy


----------



## out.of.habit

Tracyarts said:


> A cup of homemade chicken soup made by my husband's Jewish grandma. She found out I was sick and made chicken soup and sent some over because that's what she does when somebody is really sick. They don't call it "Jewish Penicillin" for nothing! And it is good! She used egg noodles instead of matzoh balls, and to be honest, I like it better this way. It totally blows anything I could make in the way of chicken soup totally out of the water.
> 
> Tracy



Sounds delicious- and I hope you feel better!


----------



## Neen

A big veggie burger on a bun, slice of chedder cheese, sweet relish, and a juicy slice of tomato. Salad on the side with blue cheese dressing, and a slice of poundcake for dessert, drizzled with some bailey's irish cream...and that's only a snack!:eat1:


----------



## Tracyarts

At this very moment? A very sweet and juicy orange. 

I just finished the rest of my lunch. A can of albacore tuna, a piece of string cheese, and some of the sourdough rosemary bread I made the other day in the bread machine. 

I'm still getting over being sick, I just wanted something simple and nutritious that I didn't have to prepare. 

Tracy


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

A grande caramel macchiatto with nonfat milk.

It's okay. I actually think I'm getting tired of coffee.


----------



## swordchick

*Clynn and I just had homemade chicken salad (seasoned with Sazon, mixed with mayo, scallions, thyme, spicy brown mustard and pepper) on Pepperidge Farm's Farm House whole wheat bread, Alexia's Oven Fries with Rosemary, Olive Oil & Garlic and Pepperidge Farm's Tahitian & Shortbread cookies*.


----------



## sweetnnekked

I just made a big batch of fresh mashed potatoes with cheese!!!:eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

I just polished off a HUGE yummy artichoke dipped in lemon juice. I LOVE artichokes!! I am so glad they're starting to come into season soon  We're headed to Watsonville, CA and i'm sooo going to buy some fresh artichokes when we're in the area (that's like the aritchoke zone in california, that and castroville)


----------



## Brandi

Half of a can of canned beets - not pickled
Mixed meat kaiser with hot mustard


----------



## out.of.habit

Pulled pork sandwich on a whole wheat roll, and one of those salads I can't shut up about.  Aaaand a big glass of water. I've got my eye on a big oatmeal chocolate chip cookie too.


----------



## Fuzzy

_What? I can't stand beets unless they're pickled. I'm just a pickled person._

Cadbury Orange Creme Eggs.


----------



## Neen

3 slices of thick tomato, with 3 slices of mozzerella cheese on top, with fresh basil leaves, drizzled with balsamic vinegar. 
Huge salad with honey mustard dressing.
I'll be hungry in 10 minutes...


----------



## SoVerySoft

Pepperidge Farm Geneva Cookies


----------



## Fuzzy

Super Chunky Blue Cheese dressing. Straight from the bottle. With celery sticks.


----------



## out.of.habit

Fuzzy said:


> Super Chunky Blue Cheese dressing. Straight from the bottle. With celery sticks.



But what about the Frosty? I'm waiting to hear that you've had it! lol
Call it vicarious craving.


----------



## Fuzzy

Uh... No. Should I go out right now and satisfy your craving?


----------



## out.of.habit

Fuzzy said:


> Uh... No. Should I go out right now and satisfy your craving?



Ha ha ha! 

*Yes.*

(Nooooo, stay with Mrs. Fuzzy and feed her chicken soup! Thanks though, we know you're an absolute doll. )


----------



## ashmamma84

A bagel (toasted!) with plain cream cheese, a hazelnut latte and to follow a big cup of pineapple chunks.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Ruby Star Grapefruit. The best ever. Pink. Sweet. Huge.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I am having a fun foodie night and making my own pizza. The dough is rising in the kitchen right now, and I'm roasting a head of garlic in the oven, slathered in olive oil. The smell is making me verrrry hungry!!! I plan to top the pizza margherita style, with some basil leaves, tomato sauce, and fresh mozzarella. Of course I will enjoy it all with a glass of pinot noir (from Argentina, if anyone cares!!)

I'm not eating it yet though!!! So, maybe this was the wrong thread to post on. All I'm 'eating' right now is a Crest Whitestrip because all of that red wine catches up to your teeth!


----------



## Fuzzy

Breyer's Cookies n Cream ice cream


----------



## Neen

A massive order of takeout Pad Thai with tofu.. some baby carrots with ranch dressing.. half a pint of ben and jerry's.. yes my friends, this is what going through a breakup looks like!


----------



## Brandi

Grilled suicide hot italian sausages on a bun with green peppers, onions, ketchup and mustard YUM


----------



## SoVerySoft

Little Reese's mini-eggs and pretzel rods and a vanilla shake.


----------



## out.of.habit

Nirchi's Pizza, extra cheese. No cooking at this hour!


----------



## Fuzzy

A couple Resse's White Chocolate Eggs.


----------



## SoVerySoft

A barely ripe banana. I love them this way!


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> A barely ripe banana. I love them this way!



Me too! They're just perfect then. I always buy them pretty green so I can enjoy them right on time.


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Me too! They're just perfect then. I always buy them pretty green so I can enjoy them right on time.



Me too! But once they are too ripe, they are like a whole different food to me. 

I love bananas!!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Some Reese's pieces and a glass of red wine (a California organic petite syrah). Delicious!


----------



## IdahoCynth

A fatboy nut sundae, maybe 2...


----------



## Esme

Girl Scout Thin Mint Cookies--- frozen. The only way they taste good to me. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Girl Scout Thin Mint Cookies--- frozen. The only way they taste good to me.

 Is there an echo in here?


----------



## SoVerySoft

decent jelly beans. Finally found a cheapo brand that tastes good.


----------



## out.of.habit

Only the most AMAZING bowl of cereal I've had in a long time!

Please don't laugh...

Kashi Heart to Heart Oat Flakes and Wild Blueberry Clusters with very vanilla soy milk. It is really THAT good. This milk is like vanilla cream, it's so good. And the cereal? Ohmygoodness, you won't even believe me. 

Oh, and creme brulee tea again, that I think I let steep a little long. Weird not to be drinking coffee, but I'll be sure to get to that later during my marathon THREE HOUR staff meeting.


----------



## Brandi

Multi grain oatmeal with sauteed bananas with butter, brown sugar and cinnamon! YUM!!!!!!


----------



## jamie

A Sprite and Almond Roca, apparently I am on some sort of sugar spiral.


----------



## collegeguy2514

a sandwich, some better chedders, and some reeses peanut butter cup minis.


----------



## Tracyarts

Brown Cow brand yogurt. The kind with cream on the top. Mine has strawberries on the bottom. I *love* the strawberry, blueberry, and vanilla.

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

Grape Nuts. Hey! It was a craving.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Spaghetti-O's with meatballs, a glass of shiraz, and a bag of blazin buffalo doritos!:eat2:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Blue Bunny Cherry Vanilla Ice Cream...........YUM!
(No sugar......I have to watch those nastie sugars. )


----------



## collegeguy2514

animal crackers. the soft ones that come in the tiny box.


----------



## Esme

My fave snack:

Vanilla yogurt with Bear Naked fruit & nut granola with Gala apple wedges. YUM!


----------



## Brandi

I just put in a pork loin roast and a prime rib roast when my second job called and needed me...so I put the oven to 200 and went to work for 7 hours...came home to an apt that smells like heaven..and very tender meat...I made a pork and beef sandwich with just butter and meat and bread..OMG sooo good...that's what I'm eating now..with a nice smile on my face!

Good things come to those who wait lol


----------



## Fuzzy

#12 of a 16 count bag of Del Taco tacos.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Mini spring rolls with sweet chili sauce and Hoegaarden beer (a Belgian white beer, and my favorite beer!):eat2:


----------



## Windigo

A glass of coke and a packet of cinnamon chocolate cookies (my absolute favorite!)


----------



## aeris

One (okay a few) of those little pretzals covered with chocolate I got from an easter basket... very yummy.


----------



## DeniseW

a salad, I'm trying to make up for the too many cheddar melts I've been consuming from Mickey D's. Hey, it is for a limited time only....


----------



## SoVerySoft

Girl Scout Shortbread Cookies


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Salt and peppered tomatoes with a bagel, pan-seared in butter with American cheese.


----------



## out.of.habit

I'm munching on some cheese pizza, of the square variety. 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Salt and peppered tomatoes with a bagel, pan-seared in butter with American cheese.



Adding the phrase 'pan-seared' makes anything sound gourmet to me, even with American cheese. lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Hey, we have whole milk mozz too.


----------



## Brandi

Wendy's bacon double cheeseburger, fries, large diet coke. (I didn't super size)


----------



## IdahoCynth

Lemon meringue pie!


----------



## out.of.habit

I found it!







It's so good... mmmm... :eat2:


----------



## Kimberleigh

Chocolate Panda Paws. I love those little bitty peanut butter cups in there.:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftover cornbread from Marie's, with butter and beespit


----------



## tinkerbell

peanut butter eggs! I bought 3 :doh:  bags of them yesterday. And have practically eaten a whole bag myself!


----------



## sheilamaxima

Mint Chocolate chip Pop Tarts, brand new and delish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Friday

Warm, buttered cornbread with thin sliced ham. :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

three slices of buttered toast, one with Ardennes pate on, the other two with luxury lemon curd mmmm, oh and a lovely cup of tea


----------



## GoddessPatty

slices of honeybaked ham, american cheese on a flour tortilla. some sourcream and onion ruffles and a fruit punch powerade!


----------



## eightyseven

Beef and broccoli, lo mein, and a veggie egg roll. 

Not the best quality... but it's cold outside so warm Chinese food always does the trick.


----------



## TearInYourHand

:eat2: Some thick cut, lightly salted Kettle potato chips, with some homemade guac (made by me, with lots of cilantro!). A Belgian white beer to go with.


----------



## TallFatSue

Who says Friday the 13th is unlucky? It's a perfect storm of goodies in my office today. One of my coworkers has a birthday, so somebody brought in doughnuts and cookies. Then one of our suppliers showed up with some Danish pastries and turnovers. And to top it all off, another supplier is giving us an in-house seminar and catering lunch for our department. Good thing I don't eat much, just one of everything. :eat2: 

As I polished off a Danish, another woman in my office said she really shouldn't eat any of this because she's trying to watch her weight. I chuckled and said "it's funny, but after I reached this size I can eat anything and not gain weight." She said I was lucky that my husband lets me be fat. I hear that sort of comment every so often from other women.


----------



## Jes

DeniseW said:


> a salad, I'm trying to make up for the too many cheddar melts I've been consuming from Mickey D's. Hey, it is for a limited time only....



what's a cheddar melt???!!!


----------



## DeniseW

Jes said:


> what's a cheddar melt???!!!



it's a hamburger that McDonald's only has once in a while and only for a short time but it's so good I don't know why they don't have it all the time. It's a burger with carmelized onions and cheddar cheese on a wheat bun. I try to stay away from Mickey D's but this one is hard to resist.


----------



## sweetnnekked

I just had rigatoni w/ meat sauce and meatballs and a meatball sub. This place near me makes a very unusual tasting sauce. I can't quite pin down the flavor but it is fabulous and like no other sauce I've ever had!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

GS Do-Si-Does.


----------



## IdahoCynth

French toast with light Karo syrup.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Two Blue Bunny Mississippi Mud ice cream sandwiches (chocolate ice cream and almonds).

View attachment 633865.gif​


----------



## out.of.habit

I am dining on a lovely bocaburger with org. cheddar on a toasted whole wheat roll, and some tots.  Revive vitamin water to drink.


----------



## sweetnnekked

A very large Hershey's milk chocolate bar!!


----------



## Brandi

Bacon and navy bean soup with a fresh bagette and fresh butter YUM


----------



## SoVerySoft

A semi-frozen blueberry muffin that I took out of the freezer but didn't have the patience to wait for it to defrost.


----------



## Fuzzy

Yellow Tortilla Chips and Salsa (well, mostly Pace Medium, with a few spoonfuls of pico de gallo and a half block of cream cheese)


----------



## Brandi

Salisbury steak with rice and peas...


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Chinese takeaway - salt and pepper chicken wings soon to be followed by honey chilli chicken, rice and prawn crackers yay!


----------



## Arrhythmia

I just had fried wontons stuffed with crab and cream cheese. For dinner, I have sesame chicken, fried rice and chow mein waiting for me. I LUV chinese food!


----------



## EvilPrincess

swedish fish - schools of them


----------



## ashmamma84

A mixer from Culver's...extra snickers.


----------



## Fuzzy

Another chili dog


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Extreme tots and an Oreo shake from Sonic.


----------



## supersoup

EvilPrincess said:


> swedish fish - schools of them



:wubu: 

something tells me we'd get along great...


----------



## eightyseven

A quesadilla and nachos from up the street... because clearly I wouldn't be eating anything else at 2:01am.


----------



## Esme

Toasted Coconut Marshmallows

"America's Favorite Munchable Marshamallow" -- says so right on the bag!


----------



## ashmamma84

Orange chicken with tons of veggies and brown rice, an eggroll and an iced tea to wash it down.


----------



## Surlysomething

Calabria Bakery's pizza bread

yum


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm not eating any.. yet.. but Mrs. Fuzzy got a craving for Oatmeal Scotchies.  She's mixing up a double batch.


----------



## SoVerySoft

An almost midnight snack - Leftovers! A mini burger with melted beer cheddar and corn cut off the cob with loads of butter.


----------



## Brandi

Two huge scoops of chocolate ice cream with one scoop of chocolate peanut butter and whipped cream...I shared it with the love of my life...my daughter


----------



## ashmamma84

Bits of a waffle cone I crunched up, dipped in Nutella


----------



## Waxwing

A lemon sliced in wedges, sprinkled with kosher salt.

And yet my tooth enamel is fine.


----------



## Fish

Strangely enough, I was more crazy for milk today than anything else. I must have drank almost 2 gallons throughout the day. And after typing this, I'm dying for more.. off to the fridge.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baumkuchen

Second picture on the bottom.
The Polish version.


----------



## ashmamma84

Maple and Brown Sugar Shredded Wheat


----------



## GoddessPatty

Rosemary and Olive Oil Triscuits with some creole potato salad. YUM!!!


----------



## EvilPrincess

Pirate's Booty



Aaaarrrgggg


----------



## bigsexy920

toasted mini wheat bagel with butter and apricot preserves.


----------



## kerrypop

Vanilla hazelnut dessert tea.

mmmmmm:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

A toasted everything bagel... with a little dab of cream cheese...


----------



## out.of.habit

Organic whole wheat toast with organic blueberry preserves and flax.

And a brownie.


----------



## TearInYourHand

A colorful breakast... (so I'm a late sleeper, SUE ME!)

Water with lime
Fresh french press coffee
A blueberry yogurt smoothie
Fresh cut-up papaya

mmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Waxwing

TearInYourHand said:


> A colorful breakast... (so I'm a late sleeper, SUE ME!)
> 
> Water with lime
> Fresh french press coffee
> A blueberry yogurt smoothie
> Fresh cut-up papaya
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm!



Man that's a great breakfast!


----------



## tinkerbell

Reese's Pieces. I should never have bought then in bulk the other day


----------



## clynn

Haagen-Dazs Reserve, Toasted Coconut Sesame Brittle

I just found this in the grocery store today. Man, I'm drooling just describing it....It's ice cream with coconut milk and toasted coconut. The best part about it is the pockets of sesame brittle. As soon as you bite down on the brittle, this wonderful ginger flavor explodes in your mouth.

Mmmmm....


----------



## ashmamma84

Sweet cream ice cream and snickers chunks.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

lemon curd luxury cheesecake and a glass of cranberry juice drink.


----------



## Chimpi

Ugh...
I just had a grilled chicken caesar salad and an order of steak fries. The caesar salad was too strong, actually. Quite eccentric and off-putting. Oh well.
The fries were good, naturally.


----------



## Fish

I went to Quiznos and had a pretty decent if uninspiring meatball sub. Fast food lunches are so boring. 

(Especially after seeing REAl sandwiches at HAROLDS in New Jersey this past Sunday. YUM!)


----------



## Voidee

MnM's
=D
I like the colors


----------



## kerrypop

peanut butter cookies with little peanutbutter cups baked right inside!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Big glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I am eating a Spinach Omelet for breakfast ... That I made myself. 
Never could make omelets before, but now I am a pro!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

two little packs of ramen noodles with the flavour sachets discarded lol. Instead I put in some soy sauce, oyster sauce and garlic, then fresh green beans and at the last minute I dropped an egg in and covered it over with noodles. By the time I took the noodles through here the egg was cooked. mmmm


----------



## kenzie_kutie

so last night i was starved, so i hit up wendys AND taco bell after i was done tanning.... so I'm eating a left over chalupa that i couldn't finish last night.


----------



## supersoup

croutons and ranch dressing. i'd kill for a big salad right now, but this is all i've got sadly.


----------



## collegeguy2514

doubled stuffed oreos and a big glass of whole milk


----------



## Ruby Ripples

two boxes of Poppets. poppets = raisins or chewy toffee or mint fondant little balls covered in chocolate. I had raisin and toffee


----------



## GoddessPatty

A pepperoni pizza hot pocket and a small cup of green olives... BURP! lol
way too much salt :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

A hot bowl of Texas Red, with corn bread on the side.


----------



## kerrypop

pork stir fry with garlic and some basil parmesean salad. YUM.:eat1:


----------



## Red

kerrypop said:


> peanut butter cookies with little peanutbutter cups baked right inside!



Oh my word, I need to be your friendly next door neighbour, those biscuits sound divine!


----------



## kerrypop

Red said:


> Oh my word, I need to be your friendly next door neighbour, those biscuits sound divine!



It wouldn't be much fun being my neighbor now... the cookies are LONG gone. :eat2:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

I just iced my great aunt's Rocky Road Chocolate cake..........icing spread hot over hot cake.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

I am going to be a happy camper in a few minutes!!!!!!!:eat2: 
Hugs, Kara


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Gummy Worms.. except these are generic, so Gummi Wyrms!

Delicious!


----------



## out.of.habit

I'm still debating whether I can handle the heat. (But it hurts _so good_!)


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> I'm still debating whether I can handle the heat. (But it hurts _so good_!)



oooh...is that for hot chocolate? or eating?


----------



## cactopus

out.of.habit said:


> I'm still debating whether I can handle the heat. (But it hurts _so good_!)



I wouldn't trust anything edible from Yoda's planet.

<Yoda>Good food...! Come... Root Leaf!... I cook...</Yoda>


----------



## JoyJoy

Pancakes made with Ale81 ginger ale, sippin' a steaming mug of Peet's coffee. :wubu:


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> oooh...is that for hot chocolate? or eating?



It's a hot chocolate, from their "drinking chocolate" section.  It was good, but I did end up handing off my mug to Mr Ooh. Kinda made me crave Indian food though. 



cactopus said:


> I wouldn't trust anything edible from Yoda's planet.
> 
> <Yoda>Good food...! Come... Root Leaf!... I cook...</Yoda>



I bow to your geekiness! That thought had never occurred to me. You're so cool. :bow:


----------



## Miss Vickie

Odwalla carrot and raisin bar. 

I've discovered Odwalla bars this week completely by accident and now I'm determined to try every flavor. I'm not a big granola bar fan -- I like Zone bars and Nutri-grain bars and that's about it -- but I felt really nauseous and hypoglycemic after a workout. They had them at the club so I grabbed one, and it was incredible. Sooooo good. 

So now they're my favorite post-workout food. My favorite is the chocolate almond flavor, but this carrot raisin isn't bad either. :eat2:


----------



## Esme

Ice-cold baby seedless watermelon... after a homemade BLT on a baguette instead of regular toast. DELISH! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Esme said:


> Ice-cold baby seedless watermelon... after a homemade BLT on a baguette instead of regular toast. DELISH! :eat2:



oooh watermelon sounds GOOD. I am eating mini swedish fish. Fruity, but not fruit.

*sigh*


----------



## autopaint-1

"oooh watermelon sounds GOOD. I am eating mini swedish fish. Fruity, but not fruit."

If you have a Trader Joes near you Randi, you have to get some chocolate covered frozen bananas. They're only $1.99 for a box of four and they are sooooooooo gooood!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

autopaint-1 said:


> "oooh watermelon sounds GOOD. I am eating mini swedish fish. Fruity, but not fruit."
> 
> If you have a Trader Joes near you Randi, you have to get some chocolate covered frozen bananas. They're only $1.99 for a box of four and they are sooooooooo gooood!!!



I do, and I've gotten them. They weren't as good as the ones I used to get when I was a kid.

I did just eat an almost ripe banana about an hour ago. It was perfect. I love bananas with green on the tip. MMMmMMMM


----------



## Fuzzy

Girl Scout Thin Mint Cookies (I have a case left.  )


----------



## ashmamma84

Chocolate cookie cream pie! YUM!


----------



## EvilPrincess

saltines - and I may never eat anything else .......

okay - maybe that is a little extreme, but nothing for a while at least (where is the green puky smilie when you need him?)


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> saltines - and I may never eat anything else .......
> 
> okay - maybe that is a little extreme, but nothing for a while at least (where is the green puky smilie when you need him?)



no no no!! are you feeling icky??  Wah!!!!

Feel better soon!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Homemade peanut butter bars with chocolate icing :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Homemade peanut butter bars with chocolate icing :eat2:



Fuzzy,

You are going to get fat. Why don't you give those to me - I'll help you resist? I think it would be best for you.

And me.


----------



## Mishty

I'm on my third Jones Cream Soda in two hours.
I mean really...if you melted cotton candy, made it smooth and cold= Jones Soda.

sinful. 

View attachment jones.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

hot and spicy chicken wings with baby gherkins and sour cream to dip.


----------



## Brandi

Garlic flavoured breaded pork chops, creamy mashed potatoes with sour cream and bacon and chives with corn on the cob with cajun seasoned butter on it.

Dessert, mango sherbet with vanilla ice cream


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> Fuzzy,
> 
> You are going to get fat. Why don't you give those to me - I'll help you resist? I think it would be best for you.
> 
> And me.



I make a fantastic sidekick or partner in crime. Just sayin'.

Ever feel like this thread is like that sexiest posters thread? I think Fuzzy posted that just for me.


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> I make a fantastic sidekick or partner in crime. Just sayin'.
> 
> Ever feel like this thread is like that sexiest posters thread? I think Fuzzy posted that just for me.



Well there are two. I'll share. 

And it truly is a hot thread! But then, I'm warped


----------



## Friday

Grape tomatoes. Delicious.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Peanut Butter and Crackers..............just because I can!


----------



## Friday

Grilled pastrami and swiss. That darn Deli thread gave me a craving that couldn't be controlled.


----------



## FATcha

Cool-Whip and Butterscotch instant pudding.


----------



## Brandi

That's it, this man has won my heart! His invention is...soulvaki pizza LOL

Nice crunchy crust with a soft middle, with grilled pork, onion, grape tomatoes, hot peppers and lots of feta cheese and gooey goat cheese, and the base was tzakiki sauce.:eat2: 

He even provided the mints after!


----------



## kerrypop

I am eating a ham sandwich, but i cut the ham into pieces and fried it on the stove in basil/parmesean dressing. 

YUM. Best. sandwich. ever.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Friday said:


> Grilled pastrami and swiss. That darn Deli thread gave me a craving that couldn't be controlled.



the deli pic thread from Harold's last week?

If so, good! it worked


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> That's it, this man has won my heart! His invention is...soulvaki pizza LOL
> 
> Nice crunchy crust with a soft middle, with grilled pork, onion, grape tomatoes, hot peppers and lots of feta cheese and gooey goat cheese, and the base was tzakiki sauce.:eat2:
> 
> He even provided the mints after!



He's a KEEPER!!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm eating an english muffin, with butter.


meh......


----------



## TearInYourHand

kerrypop said:


> I am eating a ham sandwich, but i cut the ham into pieces and fried it on the stove in basil/parmesean dressing.
> 
> YUM. Best. sandwich. ever.



Interesting. Is that your own invention?


----------



## SoVerySoft

chocolate milk.


(just finished more of that gorgonzola dulce which I ate with some cherry tomatoes)


----------



## SoVerySoft

Now I'm eating unsweetened freeze dried strawberries. They might be my newest addiction. But I hate how they try to hold on for dear life...to my teeth!

Not like gooey candy - it's bizarre. They rehydrate and cling. I can't explain it better than that.

But ohhh the sweet strawberry flavor!


----------



## Fuzzy

My all-time favorite chocolate bar: Mr. Goodbar.  So good, I bought four.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Now I am eating Swedish Fish.

What's up with me tonight? I rarely snack just before bed!


----------



## kerrypop

TearInYourHand said:


> Interesting. Is that your own invention?



AH! no! Canonista has a thread about it, and I meant to credit him! Oops! Thanks for reminding me though. I had it AGAIN for dinner, because I wanted to show stan how awesome it was, and again, it was fabulous.


----------



## Mishty

Minute Maid Juice bar-Cherry and maybe a grape....


----------



## Ruby Ripples

FATcha said:


> Cool-Whip and Butterscotch instant pudding.



mmmm butterscotch , I'd drool but I'm MUCH too ladylike! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

SoVerySoft said:


> Now I'm eating unsweetened freeze dried strawberries. They might be my newest addiction. But I hate how they try to hold on for dear life...to my teeth!
> 
> Not like gooey candy - it's bizarre. They rehydrate and cling. I can't explain it better than that.
> 
> But ohhh the sweet strawberry flavor!



OMG are those like the strawberries one finds in breakfast cereals? I LOVE those and have been looking for them for years. THey just don't seem to sell them on their own here!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

A scotch egg and a really sweet crunchy, big apple  

(Scotch egg = hard boiled egg surrounded by about a half inch thick sausage meat layer, then dipped in breadcrumbs and cooked) We buy them made though, nice fast snack to have around.


----------



## lemmink

Still eating the sesame seeds that nearly killed me in this post.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Ruby Ripples said:


> OMG are those like the strawberries one finds in breakfast cereals? I LOVE those and have been looking for them for years. THey just don't seem to sell them on their own here!



Yup, same ones - I got them at Trader Joe's, I'd never seen them there (or anywhere else, for that matter) before.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Ruby Ripples said:


> A scotch egg and a really sweet crunchy, big apple
> 
> (Scotch egg = hard boiled egg surrounded by about a half inch thick sausage meat layer, then dipped in breadcrumbs and cooked) We buy them made though, nice fast snack to have around.



mmmm Scotch eggs sound GOOD. I've heard of them but never had the opportunity to try them. Do you eat them hot?


----------



## SoVerySoft

lemmink said:


> Still eating the sesame seeds that nearly killed me in this post.



Well, glad you survived!  

p.s. you meant sunflower seeds, right?


----------



## jamie

A piece of string cheese and those little Goldfish pretzels


----------



## gunther

Homemade chicken BBQ
Meatballs
Buttered toast
Cookies


----------



## Brandi

Bacon cheeseburger with hellmans (made with olive oil) ketchup, baby spinach, tomato...

dessert blueberry granola with flax seeds YUM


----------



## ravinchastity

Just had eggplant rolled with mozzarella & riccotta cheese and a side of ziti... for dessert I am having a cup of coffee & an apple fritter...yummy


----------



## Waxwing

Potato salad. And cupcakes. Not together.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Kashi cereal with added bananas and raisins!

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM:eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

The last bits and peices of a big bag of Salt-n-Vinager crisps.


----------



## Arrhythmia

Oh, man!

I just had a chicken caesar salad made by my own hands. It was made with romaine and iceburg lettuces, shredded carrots, cabbage, chunked rotisserie chicken breast, caesar croutons, asiago, parmesan, romano and dressed with this great salad dressing called "Cilantro Pepita Caesar" put out by El Torito. A sprinkle of black pepper topped it off. It was great and my boys loved it even though it replaced the nachos I had promised to make earlier.

I've been craving and eating salads for a week now. Paw Paw tells me to be careful as lettuce really doesn't do much for you. So, I added the chicken and cheese which gave me nutrients, plus, it was OH SO GOOD!


----------



## supersoup

the best salad ever.

arugula, pitted kalamata olives, sliced pepperoncinis, fresh cut up green beans, radishes, wee bits of prosciutto, and loads of feta with balsamic vinegar.

heaven.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm eating a Corona.


----------



## mimosa

I had a lean Cusine and an Orange. The orange was really yummy, and sweet.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

supersoup said:


> the best salad ever.
> 
> arugula, pitted kalamata olives, sliced pepperoncinis, fresh cut up green beans, radishes, wee bits of prosciutto, and loads of feta with balsamic vinegar.
> 
> heaven.



ooooh I LOVE every one of those things... except I don't know what pepperoncinis are.. but the rest, yay!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Im having something that I don't have a clue how to spell the name of... sounds like Kolisvarry.. I think its Hungarian. Shredded white cabbage put in a dish, chopped smoked sausage (kabanos today), lots of paprika over the top then plenty heavy cream poured over. heat in micro for ten mins. mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## make me fatter

B-B-Que Chicken and lots of pasta !!!


----------



## HugKiss

Potato and Cheddar Pierogi with sour cream!

Fried in butter and onions... YUM!!!!!!!!! :eat2:


----------



## Arrhythmia

HugKiss said:


> Potato and Cheddar Pierogi with sour cream!
> 
> Fried in butter and onions... YUM!!!!!!!!! :eat2:


HugKiss, shut yo' mouth! That sounds SOOOO good!!!! :eat2: Send some to Cali Federal Express, please!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm eating an Annie's frozen pizza (my favorite kind, with mushrooms and black olives), and a glass of merlot!:eat2:


----------



## Esme

Pizza Hut pizza... ham, mushrooms, sausage... and I'm dunking the crusts in ranch dressing. Diet Dr. Pepper to accompany the feast!


----------



## mimosa

Esme said:


> Pizza Hut pizza... ham, mushrooms, sausage... and I'm dunking the crusts in ranch dressing. Diet Dr. Pepper to accompany the feast!



That is what I had for lunch yesterday. I had lost 22 pounds. I gained 5 pounds back. Dang nibbit...Pizza hut is just too yummy.:eat2:


----------



## lemmink

SoVerySoft said:


> Well, glad you survived!
> 
> p.s. you meant sunflower seeds, right?



Oh, yes. I always get those confused!


----------



## out.of.habit

Pizza and wings from a place called Pudgie's. Appropriate, methinks.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Who needs food?


----------



## lemmink

LoveBHMS said:


> Who needs food?



Sticking that on my shopping list right now.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

prawn crackers from last night's Chinese takeaway.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Zapp's Gator-Tators


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Zapp's Gator-Tators



say what?.....


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> say what?.....


 

<I keep forgetting that some of us have never truly enjoyed all the south has to offer>

Zapp's Gator- Tators


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> <I keep forgetting that some of us have never truly enjoyed all the south has to offer>
> 
> Zapp's Gator- Tators



gimme some.


----------



## Mishty

In about 4 hours I shall eat some of the world famous Rhythm & Brews sweetNhot wings and blue cheese dressing....PLUS a wonderful VOLS micro brew.....


----------



## HugKiss

Arrhythmia said:


> HugKiss, shut yo' mouth! That sounds SOOOO good!!!! :eat2: Send some to Cali Federal Express, please!




Was delicious and if I could send them prepared I would.


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> gimme some.


 
Cajun Dill or the Craw-Tators? 




whoops - ummm the Dill are gone


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Cajun Dill or the Craw-Tators?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoops - ummm the Dill are gone



omg this is a riot. I went back to the site to see the flavors and I see they have a pin that says "Gimmie those chips". Not far from my "Gimme some" demand! It was meant to be.

As for flavor - I would like the Craw-Tators. You dont have the cracked pepper and sea salt? yum.

I think we should come up with some local treats that can travel well and pack some in our suitcases when we go to Chicago! And have a treat exchange program.


----------



## Arrhythmia

SoVerySoft said:


> I think we should come up with some local treats that can travel well and pack some in our suitcases when we go to Chicago! And have a treat exchange program.


A Treat Exchange Program is a great idea! There are lots of goodies I've heard about that I would like to try. For example, I've never had a Malomar (sp?). I'd love to try one. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Arrhythmia said:


> A Treat Exchange Program is a great idea! There are lots of goodies I've heard about that I would like to try. For example, I've never had a Malomar (sp?). I'd love to try one. :eat2:



Well, now you'll have to wait till fall! They stop making them during the warm months. People tend to stock up in the spring.


----------



## out.of.habit

I am trying chocolate goat milk.

It's milk. I'm not sure if it's different, yet.


----------



## Fuzzy

A bottle of Diet Coke Plus. And I'm contemplating a bowl of EasyMac.


----------



## prettyssbbw

I am eating cheetohs and eating little debbie honey buns.:eat1: :eat1: :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## snuggletiger

I love the iced honey buns. Those are soo good with a coca cola.


----------



## Esme

Big, fresh strawberries, rotisserie chicken, and some fresh bakery Italian bread. 

Simple. 

Delicious.:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Im chowing down on a juicy crisp fuji apple. I got the munchees but am out of food in the house except lettuce and apples and oranges..


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm eating fried tofu with cocktail sauce, mashed potatoes, and corn...

I know you're thinking that fried tofu with cocktail sauce is a bit weird....well....this is not how I planned my dinner! I bought some clams from the store, and steamed them, and then I got sooooo grossed out by them that I had to throw them in the garbage! I have never made steamed clams before at home and well, they can look kinda nasty!

So, I had bought this organic cocktail sauce, which was so good! So, I fried up some tofu, had it dipped in the sauce, and that's the long winded story of my dinner tonight.

:bow:


----------



## jamie

country ham on an angel biscuit and some pineapple walnut delight salad


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> country ham on an angel biscuit and some pineapple walnut delight salad



ok, you say pineapple walnut delight salad so casual-like. Dish!




(or did I miss a post with a recipe sometime?)


----------



## Arrhythmia

Ramen and my buttery scrambled eggs. Odd combination, I know. But, I'm feeling rather sickly and this is comfort food.


----------



## wistful

A couple of GooGoo Clusters..I haven't had these in years..yum


----------



## mimosa

Today was my birthday. So we went out to eat. I had some nachos. Then some spicy Mexican-style grilled chicken and a salad. It was yummy. :eat2:


----------



## jamie

SoVerySoft said:


> ok, you say pineapple walnut delight salad so casual-like. Dish!
> (or did I miss a post with a recipe sometime?)



Oh the whole meal was definitely casual..I picked it up at the local grocery deli so i could eat something easy at my desk tonight. I am just getting done with a training manual for tomorrow.

All the groceries that have an in-house bakery/deli thing here have this salad..they always have since I was a little girl. I think it is pretty widespread. Oddly enough, I have never had it homemade..I am going to have to find a good recipe. It is one of those cream cheese/cool whip/fruit and nut thingies. Like Pistachio delight and Tahitian delight. All so sweet and gooood.


----------



## Arrhythmia

mimosa said:


> Today was my birthday. So we went out to eat. I had some nachos. Then some spicy Mexican-style grilled chicken and a salad. It was yummy. :eat2:



Happy Belated B-Day, mimosa! Good choice on your birthday meal. :eat2:


----------



## Squiffie_1

I love nachos! Im currently munching on Pocky, japanese chocolate thingies.
heehee!
xxxxxx


----------



## swamptoad

I just had a cold cut trio from Subway with cucumbers, lettuce, spinach, tomatoes, black olives, onions, green peppers, and american cheese.


----------



## mimosa

Arrhythmia said:


> Happy Belated B-Day, mimosa! Good choice on your birthday meal. :eat2:



Thank you. :bow: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## Fuzzy

A Hershey's 5th Avenue Bar. :smitten:


----------



## Arrhythmia

Fuzzy said:


> A Hersheys 5th Avenue Bar. :smitten:


I grew up on 5th Avenue's! Those were the days. Good stuff!

My GAWD, I am having what has GOT to be the best orange chicken on earf. Along with combination fried rice. After a night at the theatre, this is what the doc ordered. :eat1:


----------



## Esme

Twizzlers! The red ones:eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked

A big box of WHOPPERS Malted Milk Balls!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW

A Sonic Cherry Slush with Cranberry added :eat2: and a Sausage Egg Cheese and Gravy Toaster. The drink is good, but the Toaster----its okay, nothing spectacular. As a rule I just don't care for the food at Sonic. The slushes are good though.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ValentineBBW said:


> A Sonic Cherry Slush with Cranberry added :eat2: and a Sausage Egg Cheese and Gravy Toaster. The drink is good, but the Toaster----its okay, nothing spectacular. As a rule I just don't care for the food at Sonic. The slushes are good though.



I've never had the Sonic experience. I must...!

I am eating jelly beans and partially defrosted cream puffs. 

I just finished some crispy canned corn swimming in butter. I blame the corn on the cob thread.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I live for that last bite of waffle cone that is filled with chocolate!


----------



## Fuzzy

Goodness Gracious Me! :shocked:


----------



## ValentineBBW

Just finished some Strawberry Cheesecake Ice Cream that was dessert to hamburgers with colby-jack cheese and coleslaw.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm contemplating a unopened package of Oreos...


----------



## mimosa

McDonalds breakfast this morning. Simple sausage and cheese biscuit and a hashbrown. It was okay.:eat1:


----------



## supersoup

yumtastic.


----------



## wistful

I love wasabi peas!! Has there ever been a more delicious burn? I must pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## Tooz

Orange and lime sherbet with 7 up.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

wild berry Tofutti Cutie... yummy!


----------



## TearInYourHand

A glass of pinot noir and some habanero jack cheese! It's so spicy, and I don't know if it 'goes' with the wine, but they are both so delicious that I don't care!


----------



## Fuzzy

fresh baked chocolate white chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## mimosa

Yummy Tamales. One with pork in red chile and the other with chicken in green chile.:eat2: It was sooooo good.


----------



## Mishty

onion bagel with cream cheese, and a orange smoothie!


----------



## BeaBea

Lancashire cheese - it's a hard, very crumbly cheese with a mild, creamy, salty taste and I've got a big handful of cherry tomatoes to go with it - Irresistble 

Tracey xx


----------



## mossystate

No sugar added ruby red grapefruit juice. Now my tastebuds are awake and demanding solid food..tsk tsk..


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Uncle Ben's Vegetable Pilau Rice with copious amounts of Worcestershire Sauce

dX


----------



## Arrhythmia

A grab bag of Funyuns!


----------



## Pookie

Midget Gems.... excpet the blackcurrent ones because they are icky


----------



## wistful

Nature's Promise natural chocolate chip cookies..I've become addicted to these lately.


----------



## Fuzzy

Pork ramen noodles, with crushed Ritz crackers


----------



## Arrhythmia

Pork Neckbones smothered in cabbage -- TOTAL soulfood! :eat1:


----------



## kerrypop

Dark chocolate m&ms... mmm


----------



## Pookie

Dark chocolate M&M's??? :eat2: why dont we have them HERE??

I am eating carrot sticks and hummous, oh so good


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Pookie said:


> Dark chocolate M&M's??? :eat2: why dont we have them HERE??
> 
> I am eating carrot sticks and hummous, oh so good



Probably 'cause we have Cadburys goodness 

And I've just been munching some Red Pepper hummus - but with bread sticks, not carrot sticks


----------



## kerrypop

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Probably 'cause we have Cadburys goodness
> 
> And I've just been munching some Red Pepper hummus - but with bread sticks, not carrot sticks



Oooh- I don't know. Cadbury's makes good cream eggs or whatever, but their chocolate is kind of... meh. Dark chocolate M&Ms... I'd go as far as saying that they are worth mailing out for!:eat1:


----------



## Brandi

Roast beef with mushroom gravy, roasted garlic potatoes (real crispy), cauliflower and broccoli with real butter YUM


----------



## Fuzzy

More.. Doritos X-13D tortilla chips. :eat2:


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

A simple breakfast that's nothing to scoff at, because it really hits the spot at the moment. I'm having a really delicious toasted sunflower seed bagel courtesy of Wegman's ..mmmmmmm....Wegman's with some lite Philadelphia chive and onions cream cheese. Add green tea and we're talking breakfast of champions.


----------



## Mishty

Pops with NO milk cause someone put an EMPTY jug back in the fridge...


----------



## jamie

Nothing, damn it...and I am starving. I hate when I let my work food supplies run out. All I have in my drawer is a can of Chef Boyardee ravioli. And while I am not above eating it raw, I ran out of plastic spoons too. :doh:


----------



## kerrypop

jamie said:


> Nothing, damn it...and I am starving. I hate when I let my work food supplies run out. All I have in my drawer is a can of Chef Boyardee ravioli. And while I am not above eating it raw, I ran out of plastic spoons too. :doh:



Ugh, same here.  I hate it when I report "nothing" because i'm usually sad. *sigh* OKAY late for work now.


----------



## BeaBea

Chocolate icecream with chocolate sauce and chocolate sprinkles...

I swear I went into the kitchen looking for some organic fruit - but this was all I could find! 

Tracey xx


----------



## Brandi

Rice with black beans, corn, green peppers, chicken breast, shrimp, onion, some cajun seasoning topped with cheese. YUM


ALMOST forgot to post, I'm eating crispy chicken skin as well  I took the skin off the breasts before cooking the breasts...and I sprinkled some salt on the skin and rolled them up....Skin roll ups ...sooo good!


----------



## Arrhythmia

Brandi said:


> Rice with black beans, corn, green peppers, chicken breast, shrimp, onion, some cajun seasoning topped with cheese. YUM



Minus the cheese, that sounds almost like a Paella. Leave out the green peppers (gives me gas) and I just may jump head first into that dish with ya!


----------



## ashmamma84

Hot, fresh popcorn...it's got the perfect combo of buttery and salty. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Brandi

Arrhythmia said:


> Minus the cheese, that sounds almost like a Paella. Leave out the green peppers (gives me gas) and I just may jump head first into that dish with ya!



LOL I just emptied out my fridge lmao and you are welcomed lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> ...ALMOST forgot to post, I'm eating crispy chicken skin as well  I took the skin off the breasts before cooking the breasts...and I sprinkled some salt on the skin and rolled them up....Skin roll ups ...sooo good!



teaser teaser teaser!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrhythmia

I just made and ate HUGE shrimp dipped in clarified butter, bowtie pasta w/pesto and sliced french baguette for dipping in the butter, as well. YUMMY! But, I'm made at myself though because I could only eat four of the shrimp. I wanted more, but my stomach said no.


----------



## Fuzzy

I just finished a can of Diet Dr. Pepper and its left me quite peckish. :huh:


----------



## Mishty

cold Pizza-Hut bread sticks with cheese whiz, and grape kool-aid.


----------



## Pookie

There, there is another thing we dont get in the UK.... grape flavoured stuffs. I once had somebody send me grape pixie sticks.... I ate so many I got hyper and very VERY cheeky :batting: 

But I am actually eating some form of caramel pudding thing, I have eaten two pots and the other 2 are calling from the fridge, but I must be good


----------



## BeaBea

Pookie said:


> There, there is another thing we dont get in the UK.... grape flavoured stuffs.



Umm, Vimto has lots of grape flavour - but I agree, its not an easy taste to get over here...

Tracey xx


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Pookie said:


> Midget Gems.... excpet the blackcurrent ones because they are icky




save the black ones for me, I love them!


----------



## Red

BeaBea said:


> Umm, Vimto has lots of grape flavour - but I agree, its not an easy taste to get over here...
> 
> Tracey xx




Wow, I just thought Vimto was a magical made up flavour made by the Vimto elves, I had no idea it was meant to be grape.


----------



## Zandoz

Nothing.  But I'm hungry, and nothing we have sounds good...or wouldn't be something that wife has planned for weekend meals...or wouldn't be too much of a PIA to fix.


----------



## BeaBea

Red said:


> Wow, I just thought Vimto was a magical made up flavour made by the Vimto elves, I had no idea it was meant to be grape.



Its grape, strawberry, blackcurrant and something else too I think - possibly Elf juice!

'Schlurple the Purple!'
Tracey xx


----------



## Mishty

Grilled chuncky peanut butter and strawberry jam sandwich and a small butterscotch Puddin cup.

Weekend lunches are great...:batting:


----------



## Esme

Apple smothered baked pork chops and German potato salad. YUM!


----------



## Fuzzy

Ritz crackers and canned cheese


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

whole cashews out of the can


----------



## Brandi

Knackwurst with cheddar, onion, ketchup, mustard YUM


----------



## Ruby Ripples

four white bread sandwiches with ham, cheese, tomato, and loads of butter and mayonnaise, yum!


----------



## jamie

forgetting to bring any lunch with me, I have had about 6 dum-dum suckers.. they are small..but I can feel my sugar spiking..


----------



## Brandi

Homemade perogies with fried onions and bacon with tons of sour cream and chicken caesar salad.

This was a very comforting meal. I make my perogies bigger than the ones you buy in the store. Ummm about 4 times the size. I made cheddar and bacon, nice lean big bacon bits lol

Dessert tonight was melon pops. I pureed watermelon, honeydew and catalope (all separate) and layered it in a popsicle mould. VERY nice and healthy too! I didn't have any watermelon in mine as I have problems with my blood sugar with it...but everyone else loved the combo. I do the same type of popsicle with berries. Just puree them, add some sugar and layer it and freeze it. I've even put vanilla yoghurt in the middle of the layers. YUM


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Homemade perogies with fried onions and bacon with tons of sour cream and chicken caesar salad.
> 
> This was a very comforting meal. I make my perogies bigger than the ones you buy in the store. Ummm about 4 times the size. I made cheddar and bacon, nice lean big bacon bits lol
> 
> Dessert tonight was melon pops. I pureed watermelon, honeydew and catalope (all separate) and layered it in a popsicle mould. VERY nice and healthy too! I didn't have any watermelon in mine as I have problems with my blood sugar with it...but everyone else loved the combo. I do the same type of popsicle with berries. Just puree them, add some sugar and layer it and freeze it. I've even put vanilla yoghurt in the middle of the layers. YUM



ok...coupla things...gotta LOVE that you said "tons of sour cream". That's how I use sour cream too 

and...


those melon pops??? WOW. I would love those!!! I love melon.


----------



## Fuzzy

Smoked Kippers, Crackers, and yellow mustard.


----------



## Friday

A green salad, Costco roast chicken, roasted gold and sweet potatoes, and steamed spinach with garlic and balsamic. Loooove the produce at Costco.


----------



## jamie

2% Greek yogurt with some raw honey and walnuts, a gluten free waffle and a bite of orange.

I really wanted the orange but I cut my finger with the table knife I was using to section it up and I am too much of a baby to go back and try again.


----------



## MisticalMisty

jamie said:


> 2% Greek yogurt with some raw honey and walnuts, a gluten free waffle and a bite of orange.
> 
> I really wanted the orange but I cut my finger with the table knife I was using to section it up and I am too much of a baby to go back and try again.



I did that the other stay..stabbed the knife thru my thumb..I almost threw up..and refused to eat the rest of the day..

I'm sorry about your finger..and the orange!


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> ok...coupla things...gotta LOVE that you said "tons of sour cream". That's how I use sour cream too
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> those melon pops??? WOW. I would love those!!! I love melon.



OMG I made peach pops today...I've gone pop crazy lmao!

And now I'm eating cauliflower with butter lol What a healthy dinner eh? lol I don't feel like eating anything else.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Brandi said:


> OMG I made peach pops today...I've gone pop crazy lmao!
> 
> And now I'm eating cauliflower with butter lol What a healthy dinner eh? lol I don't feel like eating anything else.




It's hot so a veggie/fruit dinner sounds wonderful  

and I eat much less healthy things than cauliflower and peachy pops..... :blush:


----------



## MisticalMisty

2 double quarter pounders with cheese..on hard ass buns..DAMN YOU MCDONALDS


----------



## Pookie

*posts all blackcurrent jems to Ruby*  

I love Vimto, havent had it in ages, must get some. 

But right now I am eating creme caramel pudding :eat2: yum


----------



## Friday

A toasted whole grain English muffin with butter and this fabulous creamed cinnamon honey I got in California last week.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

feta cheese, straight out the packet, Im breaking bits off


----------



## ebonyprincess

Home made Pineapple Crumble and custard

Im actually really proud of myself as I never cook as I cant, but it tastes really good althought now kitchen stinks as i kinda burnt it LOL


----------



## Esme

Licorice Allsorts


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Esme said:


> Licorice Allsorts



There's only one type of Licorice Allsorts that I don't like - that's the one with the licorice in it  

Me - I'm eating some Matzos with mature cheddar cheese


----------



## Brandi

Dominos meatzza pizza. What a waste of money! I've had plenty meat pizzas, but never this freaking salty!

My daughter's dance class was changed to today, and I had no time to cook:'(

Next Tuesday and Wednesday I'll be prepared!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ebonyprincess said:


> Home made Pineapple Crumble and custard
> 
> Im actually really proud of myself as I never cook as I cant, but it tastes really good althought now kitchen stinks as i kinda burnt it LOL




Im not really sure what this is but gawd it sounds good..... :eat2:


----------



## Koldun

Chicken noodle soup. (Not feeling very good.)


----------



## out.of.habit

Arby's RB Sandwich and Curly Fries. Laaaaaate night at work = shouldn't be wielding knives or playing with fire.


----------



## lizzy

about to have ice cream...pants are getting really tight now...lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

Koldun said:


> Chicken noodle soup. (Not feeling very good.)



wah! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Oven fried chicken and hot tomato and mozzarella salad.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

http://www.hawaiianhost.com/mm5/mer..._Code=HH&Product_Code=22101&Category_Code=CT3

Hawaiian Host Chocolate Covered Macadamia Nuts, OMG SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO friggin tasty. Workin' on my second one, might be tempted by a thid. That's piece, not box, LOL.


----------



## Fuzzy

A long time ago, in a mall that has long since been torn down, was a deli kiosk that served a very delicious roast beef sandwich that I've spent many years trying to duplicate. 

French bagette, sliced beef warmed in hot au jus, with mayo, sliced tomato, and shredded lettuce.

That's it. I think. I'm racking my foodee brain trying to figure out what else may've been on that sandwich.


----------



## out.of.habit

Fuzzy said:


> A long time ago, in a mall that has long since been torn down, was a deli kiosk that served a very delicious roast beef sandwich that I've spent many years trying to duplicate.
> 
> French bagette, sliced beef warmed in hot au jus, with mayo, sliced tomato, and shredded lettuce.
> 
> That's it. I think. I'm racking my foodee brain trying to figure out what else may've been on that sandwich.



That puts my dinner to shame! *Shakes fist at Arby's*


----------



## Fuzzy

out.of.habit said:


> That puts my dinner to shame! *Shakes fist at Arby's*



*LOL* Mrs. Fuzzy is stumped too. She thinks that they maybe put something in the Au Jus.. like garlic.. or horseradish..


----------



## kerrypop

Fuzzy said:


> *LOL* Mrs. Fuzzy is stumped too. She thinks that they maybe put something in the Au Jus.. like garlic.. or horseradish..



Ooh... Au Jus isn't Au Jus without horseradish!


----------



## Butterbelly

a big piece of homemade strawberry shortcake :eat2:


----------



## Pookie

fried courgette, onion and garlic with macaroni cheese... damn good


----------



## Mishty

Cherry Coke and 2 Hershey's peanut butter take5.
Breakfast of late champions. :doh:


----------



## BeaBea

Innocent Smoothie for kids - Orange, Mango and Pineapple flavour - and it rocks!

Tracey xx


----------



## Esme

Kettle Bakes Pretzel Chips

Honey Dijon flavor. 

Eh. *shrugs*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Went out to Taco Bell with one of the field guys; had two Crunch Wrap Supremes. (Saved a little for the crows that hang out around work.) These things are _delicious._


----------



## love dubh

Around 4, I had blackened tofu on a small salad of mixed greens and cherry tomatoes, drizzled in rice wine vinegar and sesame oil. Used badly ground (I have a rolling pin, but no herb grinder. Le sigh) cumin fennel, and coriander for blackening. Threw some chopped basil on top. 

It could have turned out better.

ETA: KC, now I want Taco Bell. You're evol. EVOL.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

love dubh said:


> Around 4, I had blackened tofu on a small salad of mixed greens and cherry tomatoes, drizzled in rice wine vinegar and sesame oil. Used badly ground (I have a rolling pin, but no herb grinder. Le sigh) cumin fennel, and coriander for blackening. Threw some chopped basil on top.
> 
> It could have turned out better.
> 
> ETA: KC, now I want Taco Bell. You're evol. EVOL.



Homemade green burritos = better. :eat2:


----------



## BeaBea

love dubh said:


> Around 4, I had blackened tofu on a small salad of mixed greens and cherry tomatoes, drizzled in rice wine vinegar and sesame oil. Used badly ground (I have a rolling pin, but no herb grinder. Le sigh) cumin fennel, and coriander for blackening. Threw some chopped basil on top.



Hi LD,
this sounds yummy but I don't understand 'blackened' Any chance of a recipe or some technique hints?
Tracey xx


----------



## love dubh

BeaBea said:


> Hi LD,
> this sounds yummy but I don't understand 'blackened' Any chance of a recipe or some technique hints?
> Tracey xx



You grind up coriander, fennel, and cumin (a 1/2 tbspoon each) and put it on a plate. Throw in some salt, pepper, and hot hungarian paprika, and shake the plate until its all in a layer. I then cut the tofu into 4 slices, and pressed each side into the herb mix. Then you throw it on a hot skillet, and since tofu is REALLY hard to burn, you can leave it on for a while, while you prepare your salad or whatever you want. I put a bit of sesame oil in the pan, but that's because I like the taste. 

You can definately substitute chicken for the tofu.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tuna sandwich on wheat, with a handfull of bbq potato chips.


----------



## wistful

Red pepper hummus on an onion roll with some stilton blue cheese crumbles on top.It might sound strange,but I can assure you that it's actually pretty yummy.


----------



## Fuzzy

stale crisps. bleah.


----------



## Friday

Toasted whole grain muffin with butter and creamed cinnamon honey. Got the honey at one of the place Tina took us in Cali. It is freakin' DIVINE!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Key lime whipped yogurt.

YUMMY


----------



## Pookie

icky toast and coffee.... the bread had been frozen and is so dry


----------



## Ruby Ripples

A little pot of creme caramel and an orange juice ice lolly.


----------



## Esme

Ritz Bits cheese sandwich crackers.


----------



## ashmamma84

Tamales, spicy rice, beans and some sort of beef mixture...all I know is, I'm happy!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Brussels Pate in a roll.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Ruby Ripples said:


> A little pot of creme caramel and an orange juice ice lolly.



I saw those in your fridge! I buy those as well


----------



## AnnMarie

Rold Gold Cheddar Tiny Twists. I Lurrvvv them. :wubu:


----------



## collegeguy2514

pistachios


----------



## Zandoz

White Castles fish sandwhiches and cheese sticks


----------



## Brandi

Right out of the oven - very moist banana muffins with reese pieces peanut butter chips in it...yes I put butter on my muffin. YUM!


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Brandi said:


> Right out of the oven - very moist banana muffins with reese pieces peanut butter chips in it...yes I put butter on my muffin. YUM!



Let me just say that you are a genius. I've never heard of that before, but I sure would eat them.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Three (admittedly small) fried eggs, sunny side up, on two slices of white buttered toast. Its 4am and it's ambrosia!


----------



## Fuzzy

Beef and Black Bean enchiladas with chili gravy, rice, refrieds, and mexi-corn.


----------



## RedHotAva

Ramen noodles and a chunk of yesterday's french bread. Ah, the feast of poor college students


----------



## Friday

Ghiardelli's dark chocolate with mint filling square. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Homemade steak and egg mcmuffin...and a couple of my mini muffins I made last night! YUM


----------



## Pookie

Hash browns and brown sauce :eat2:


----------



## Tina

A few low sodium pretzels and a tuna-egg salad sandwich on wheat, a bowl of fresh strawberries.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I had a really stressful morning, so now I'm treating myself to a spicy salmon sushi roll and a glass of pinot noir.


----------



## TCUBOB

An apple and a diet dr. pepper. Yeah lunch.....finally.


----------



## collegeguy2514

yellow cake batter. seriously, why is cake batter so good?


----------



## Brandi

Dance pictures tonight, so we grabbed Subway. Mine was steak and cheese, with hot peppers, green peppers, onion, southest sauce oh and extra meat!

Lexxi had ham and cheese with tomato, lettuce, and cucumber. Chocolate milk and apple juice lol


----------



## snuggletiger

Chili Limon potato chips and a pepsi cola.


----------



## Brandi

Right off the stove rice pudding..I put some homemade strawberry jam on top YUM


----------



## Pookie

tinned lychees... sweet craving for the first time in forever and there is nothing else


----------



## wistful

Eggdrop soup and teriyaki steak on a stick.


----------



## Brandi

Seafood chowder, scallops, shrimp, crab, potatoes, carrots, celery, onion in a nice creamy base YUM


----------



## SoVerySoft

Blue Bunny "Champ" caramel ice cream cone.


----------



## Fuzzy

A Wendy's Chocolate Frosty Coke Float! :eat2: (Also known as a Brown Cow)


----------



## Pookie

eeww hate brown cows makes me feel queasy

I am eating montery jack cheese melts... little crispy coated nuggets of melted cheese, they are GOOD:eat1:


----------



## biggirlrocks!

<<<< Just polished off a 12'' pepperonni pizza, with onions, peppers and mushrooms, it was fabdabadocious (licks fingers) And no didn't save a crumb for u guy's, Tight sod i am lol ;op


----------



## Friday

A toasted, buttered whole grain English muffin with Anna's cinnamon creamed honey. I am so hooked on this stuff. :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Im in the middle of eating a food doctor bagel (loaaads of seeds) toasted, with butter, marmite, sliced tomatoes and ground pepper. With a plate of mushroom soup.l :eat1:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Hummus and some whole grain crackers.


----------



## Esme

Swedish Fish:eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess

Esme said:


> Swedish Fish:eat2:


:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Esme

EvilPrincess said:


> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



I :wubu: Swedish fishes cuz they're so delicious!


----------



## SoVerySoft

I have a whole tub of them.

We should start a fan club!!


----------



## Brandi

Homemade 7 layer dip with frito scoops! You sure can get alot of dip on these chips YUM


----------



## Pookie

chicken lasagna, its different, but rather good


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Pookie said:


> chicken lasagna, its different, but rather good



mmm I love chicken lasagne and Im really not keen on beef lasagne, although ordinarily I'd prefer beef meat to chicken meat.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

...a BIG slice of my fellas Homer Simpson Birthday cake with a massive mug of tea!

Delish!

:eat2: 

CeCe xx


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

Ruby Ripples said:


> mmm I love chicken lasagne and Im really not keen on beef lasagne, although ordinarily I'd prefer beef meat to chicken meat.



..you know I have NEVER had a chicken Lasagne..may just give that a go!

Yummers!

CeCe xx


----------



## Pookie

Yes, I say give it a go, I did enjoy it a lot and there is no icky greasy feeling afterwards in my throat like I sometimes get when I eat beef mince lasagna, so it was certainly less fatty. Had lots of courgette bits in too which I liked, may have to pop back and see if they have them still!


----------



## wistful

Red pepper hummus spread on two whole grain english muffins


----------



## ashmamma84

Chicken salad with raisins and walnuts spread on crackers


----------



## SuperMishe

Totino's canadian Bacon pizza soon to be followed by Ben & Jerry's Country Peach Cobbler ice cream. I'm not really a "peachy" person - but this stuff is to die for!


----------



## out.of.habit

Hershey's Kisses.


----------



## Esme

Seven-layer cookie bar and a diet Dr. Pepper... because, you know, breakfast is the most important meal of the day.


----------



## Zandoz

Pork cubed steak from the grill, potato salad, dill pickle, buttered rye bread, with a diet Dr Pepper.


----------



## Brandi

Feeling like I want to attempt food today, so it's my comfort food today...creamy mashed potatoes, hamburger gravy and asparagus.

Dessert will probably be jello


----------



## out.of.habit

Fake beef teriyaki "jerquee". Go ahead and laugh, it's okay.


----------



## Esme

Cape Cod Potato Chips

Cheddar Jack & Sour Cream... says "NEW!" on the bag.

They're crunchier than Lay's Cheddar and Sour Cream, but not as Cheddar & Sour Creamy... 

and 0g of Trans Fat, so I have decided not to be too upset about eating them.


----------



## Fuzzy

Hard Candy (from a big big assortment I bought at a candy store named Mr. Bulky)


----------



## Santaclear

Just finished a pre-made store-bought (from the Natural Grocery near my work - the lunch options around here suck) turkey-cheese-and-citrus-mustard (on whole wheat with some tomato and onion and probably relish on it too) sandwich. 

Now consuming a whole package (6 servings according to the bag) of Chocolate Chip Walnut Cookies (organic and whole grain, all healthy and stuff but still a splurge at $4.09)  to be followed by a small bag of whole cashews.

Later: vegetables and fruit.


----------



## jamie

honey mustard chicken sandwich (sans lettuce and tomato) ((but with extra bacon)) from Backyard Burger and a bottle of water


----------



## Brandi

20 breaded and spicy chicken wings with sweet chili sauce YUM


----------



## Ruby Ripples

One and a half seeded wholewheat (Im trying to be good  ) bagels, toasted, buttered (hehe Im not THAT good), then tuna mayo with onion, chili sauce, cucumber and pepper on. And sliced tomatoes. And a cup of tea. And a packet of beef chilli ridge cut crisps.


----------



## SuperMishe

Two rolled up whole wheat flour tortillas each filled with sliced honey ham, salad and honey dijon dressing, veggie stix (sorta like cheese curls but made from potatoes, spinach and tomato) and then an apple cinamon fruit parfait from Dole.


----------



## Fuzzy

toasted gaaaaaahlic french bread (leftovers from tonight's sketti dinner)


----------



## Zandoz

Fresh strawberry pie with whipped cream.


----------



## mossystate

oh god

I just ate a really big ice cream sundae 

I am smiling, but my stomach is frowning. Maybe I should have put this post on the Weight Boards..heh.


----------



## BeaBea

Crunchy Nut Cornflakes and ice cold milk...

(And its a new packet of cereal so they're -really- crunchy and not all nasty and carboard-y - Yummy!)

Tracey xx


----------



## Red

BeaBea said:


> Crunchy Nut Cornflakes and ice cold milk...
> 
> (And its a new packet of cereal so they're -really- crunchy and not all nasty and carboard-y - Yummy!)
> 
> Tracey xx




Oooh I'm a 'crunchy' cereal fan too, I cannot *stand *chewy cornlakes. Have you tried them with rich soya milk? It tastes creamier than normal milk and is absoultley gorgeous. I can happily munch a bowl morning, noon or night!
:eat1: Yum!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Three slices of Plain bread - love the crusts


----------



## wistful

Tostitos and salsa W/ a diet pepsi.


----------



## olly5764

Special recipy beans (that is Heinz beans, Branston Pickle, Cheese, egg, bacon, and any other left overs), toast, and a large pizza.


----------



## ahtnamas

An elephant

I mean... Animal Crackers :eat2:


----------



## Esme

Tomato and Feta salad...

Really easy. Chop whatever tomatoes are in season (Campari for me) and crumble some feta... then add some chopped purple onion, chiffonade of basil and season with salt, pepper, red wine vinegar and some olive oil.

Beyond delicios... and I have some baguette to soak up the juices too. YUM!


----------



## Fuzzy

One of those Hostess Cream Cheese Danish. Oh My.


----------



## SoVerySoft

jujubees.

just as bad as I remember them.


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> jujubees.
> 
> just as bad as I remember them.


 
awwww - nothing compares to a Swedish Fish!


----------



## EvilPrincess

thinly sliced honey ham, cheese, lettuce, tomato, Hellman's, on soft white bread, just perfect


----------



## IdahoCynth

A chocoholic’s dream. Milk chocolate, white chocolate, and dark light ice cream topped with a rich fudge sauce and wrapped in a rich milk chocolate coating.


I must say it is delish.


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> awwww - nothing compares to a Swedish Fish!



You're right and I'm eating those now!


----------



## wistful

SoVerySoft said:


> jujubees.
> 
> just as bad as I remember them.





I'm not all that fond of jujubees myself.I haven't had one since they pulled a filling of mine out about a decade aguch.There is such a thing as *too* chewy.Swedish fish= love however.:wubu:


----------



## Miss Vickie

I found an old unopened bag of spring Oreos in my pantry today, so I'm having a couple of them with some milk. Deeelish.


----------



## out.of.habit

Honey Almond Flax Kashi cereal with Very Vanilla soymilk and sliced banana. Wild Blueberry tea to drink.


----------



## Esme

A bowl of Fruity Cheerios and milk. I really like the Cheerios, which is weird since I don't like regular Cheerios. 

Anyway... YUM!


----------



## out.of.habit

Esme said:


> A bowl of Fruity Cheerios and milk. I really like the Cheerios, which is weird since I don't like regular Cheerios.
> 
> Anyway... YUM!



Are they different from Fruit Loops? I've been curious since they were developed.


----------



## wistful

kozy shack chocolate pudding.


----------



## SuperMishe

Velveeta pasta and shells with crushed up Ritz crackers mixed in. Usually I have Kraft (Mac and cheese) but wanted to try something "different"! LOL! It's not half bad for boxed mac and cheese, especially when half your mouth is still numb from the dentist - I made it nice and mushy! LOL! Yum!


----------



## ashmamma84

Almond cinnamon thins...they are so good I could eat the whole package.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade strawberry banana pancakes with the last of my strawberry preserve (haha I'm making more this weekend), crispy bacon and last but not least my favourite smoothie...mango vanilla with smoothie infusion. YUM


----------



## BeaBea

Tesco Finest Chocolate Cookies with Dark Chocolate and White Chocolate chunks. They're ok but if they'd dip them in chocolate they might be really great! Oooh, and chocolate spinkles too. Thanks.

Tracey xx


----------



## Ruby Ripples

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Three slices of Plain bread - love the crusts



Hehe, only us Scots know what plain bread is. I LOVE it, specially the enders toasted and loads of butter on, sinks in like a sponge, mmmm! However I don't like the crusts - you can have mine!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Cheetos. I'm eating Cheetos and drinking a XXX vitamin water.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

...a very large mixed kebab (chicken, lamb, beef) loadsa salad..chilli sauce :wubu: 

Oh! and chips with loadsa garlic mayo!

All washed down with a 7up!

GLORIOUS!

CeCe xx


----------



## ashmamma84

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> ...a very large mixed kebab (chicken, lamb, beef) loadsa salad..chilli sauce :wubu:
> 
> Oh! and chips with loadsa garlic mayo!
> 
> All washed down with a 7up!
> 
> GLORIOUS!
> 
> CeCe xx



mmmmm...kebabs! Mind sharing? lol


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

ashmamma84 said:


> mmmmm...kebabs! Mind sharing? lol



:blush: ooopssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeedooooo I scoffed it all! Ash the next kebab is on me hun - I'll give you a shout when we order another!

CeCe xx


----------



## SuperMishe

Two ham and cheese sands on 12 grain bread and a diet pepsi. Boring, huh?


----------



## ashmamma84

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> :blush: ooopssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeedooooo I scoffed it all! Ash the next kebab is on me hun - I'll give you a shout when we order another!
> 
> CeCe xx



Sounds good to me!


----------



## out.of.habit

Anybody ever had Gladcorn? I think I'm in love. _I always fall for the dangerous ones. 
_
(Okay, not true. But you wanted the drama, right?)


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Anybody ever had Gladcorn? I think I'm in love. _I always fall for the dangerous ones.
> _
> (Okay, not true. But you wanted the drama, right?)



Never heard of it! So I googled, went to their site and clicked on the link to their 3 minute "What is GLADCORN?" video.

I did get nervous when they began talking about erectile dysfunction. I thought Gladcorn was some kind of miracle cure as well as a snack. But then I realized it was a commercial playing before their video. :doh: 

Apparently it is a snack that falls somewhere between popcorn and corn nuts. I'd love to try it!

View attachment Orig.jpg​


----------



## mossystate

SoVerySoft said:


> Never heard of it! So I googled, went to their site and clicked on the link to their 3 minute "What is GLADCORN?" video.
> 
> I did get nervous when they began talking about erectile dysfunction. I thought Gladcorn was some kind of miracle cure as well as a snack. But then I realized it was a commercial playing before their video. :doh:
> 
> Apparently it is a snack that falls somewhere between popcorn and corn nuts. I'd love to try it!
> 
> View attachment 21357​



Maybe they thought naming it Glad Cob was a bit too....too.....*L*


*you said nuts...


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> Never heard of it! So I googled, went to their site and clicked on the link to their 3 minute "What is GLADCORN?" video.
> 
> I did get nervous when they began talking about erectile dysfunction. I thought Gladcorn was some kind of miracle cure as well as a snack. But then I realized it was a commercial playing before their video. :doh:
> 
> Apparently it is a snack that falls somewhere between popcorn and corn nuts. I'd love to try it!
> 
> View attachment 21357​





mossystate said:


> Maybe they thought naming it Glad Cob was a bit too....too.....*L*
> 
> 
> *you said nuts...



Ah ha ha ha ha ha! I have nothing witty to say to that, but you two are awesome.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Chocolate Riesen (the chocolate dipped caramels). They are softer than I remember them being, so I am just eating them one by one. By one. By one. lol


View attachment riesen_kv_ch.jpg​


----------



## out.of.habit

We should build a Riesen pyramid, one by one.


----------



## Red

out.of.habit said:


> We should build a Riesen pyramid, one by one.



I may have to *destroy *your Riesen Pyramid, one by one! :eat2:


----------



## Red

a _mahoosive_ bowl of orange Jelly and a cup of Earl Grey. Great for a sore throat.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Still tasting the remnents of Mongolian Barbeque with noodles, green onion, jalapeno, cabbage, baby corn, mushroom, and snowpeas with kung pao sauce. :eat2:


----------



## TCUBOB

Pizza with a side of resentment.


----------



## supersoup

chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream.

mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm sucking the pimientos out of green olives..and just eating the olives.


----------



## Fuzzy

Garlic and Onion Kosher Dills..


----------



## SoVerySoft

leftover cinnamon sugar donuts from TGIFridays.


----------



## Mr. 23

I just finished off some smoked gouda from the fridge. 

Yum. So smoky.


----------



## Brandi

My daughter woke up in a mood and demanded pizza...after 20 minutes I gave in...

English muffin, tomato sauce, scrambled egg, garlic italian sausage, green pepper with tons of cheese on top - baked just like a pizza

smirk

There is your pizza my darling daughter lmao!


----------



## Brandi

Now I am eating philly cheesesteak pocket

Made some scone dough, rolled it out, stuffed it with green peppers, onions, steak (all cooked) and tons of cheese, closed it up and deep fried it. YUM crispy on the outside, and soft on the inside, just like pizza huts dough...omg sooo goooooooddddd


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> My daughter woke up in a mood and demanded pizza...after 20 minutes I gave in...
> 
> English muffin, tomato sauce, scrambled egg, garlic italian sausage, green pepper with tons of cheese on top - baked just like a pizza
> 
> smirk
> 
> There is your pizza my darling daughter lmao!



very clever!


would you be my mom?


----------



## Fuzzy

For a late father's day brunch, I made (yes I cooked..  ) breakfast burritos with egg, sausage, shredded potato, pico de gallo, and shredded cheddar.

And forgot to take pictures. :doh:


----------



## Tina

I'm eating some melons (honeydew & cantaloupe), and some strawberries and pineapple, with this fabulous braided mozzarella cheese marinated in olive oil with garlic and chives that Trader Joe's sells. Yummy. :eat2:


----------



## Lady at Large

Top Ramen, with mixed veg thrown in to give it that 'meal' feel.


----------



## SuperMishe

I'm drowning my sorrows in a box of Hershey's Milk Chocolate Dipped Reeses cookies...


Hmm - was going to include a pic of them - but I don't know how...? Anyone help?


----------



## out.of.habit

I am eating a blueberry bagel with organic cream cheese, and blueberry pomegranate juice to drink. The only way this could be better is if the bagel was blueberry whole grain.


----------



## Tracyarts

Strawberries. And quite a large bowl of them. 

Tracy


----------



## Pookie

Pasta, with onion sauce that I made, feta cheese and spinach :eat1:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

potato wedges with bacon and cheese


----------



## TearInYourHand

An egg salad wrap, and a kosher dill.:eat2:


----------



## wistful

I just ate a key lime donut.As a lover of all things key lime I was sooo excited to discover that dunkin' donuts now carried a key lime flavored donut.What a crashing disappointment it was!! It managed to be both cloyingly sweet and artificial tasting.I polished it off as I had to *ahem*make sure I really didn't like it.That will be the last one I ever eat.


----------



## SocialbFly

Wistful, that i so sad, a key lime donut that tastes like crap...just wrong, lol...

love the avitar btw


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> very clever!
> 
> 
> would you be my mom?



Only if you have no cranky ass days like my daughter does LOL


----------



## Esme

out.of.habit said:


> Are they different from Fruit Loops? I've been curious since they were developed.



I like them way better than Froot Loops... and they're healthy, whereas FLs are not. I recommend them!

BTW... right now I'm eating dark chocolate M&Ms and some blueberry iced tea

Dark chocolate is good for you, and so are blueberries and tea, so it's practically health food


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Only if you have no cranky ass days like my daughter does LOL



I am rarely cranky. I am very even tempered. A joy to be around.


----------



## ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD

I just had a caramel pretzel klondike bar. Slight disappointment, only in that I wanted more pretzel-y oomph...but it was a nice tasty treat on a warm night!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD said:


> I just had a caramel pretzel klondike bar. Slight disappointment, only in that I wanted more pretzel-y oomph...but it was a nice tasty treat on a warm night!



Those things are nirvana.:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Scones from the craft fair: 

View attachment scones.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fritos jalapeno cheddar cheese dip in a can and a sierra mist.

Yes I know it's 3 am..lol..I'm hungry dammit


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I had my first BLT in about a decade or more. The bacon was that pre-cooked Oscar Meyer stuff you microwave in a paper towel for about a minute. It's very thin and comes out very crispy. I love this stuff but hate to think about all the preservatives and fake stuff in it.

It was so good though.


----------



## Friday

McVitie's milk chocolate Digestive Biscuits courtesy of Cost Plus World Market. I love that place.


----------



## BeaBea

Friday said:


> McVitie's milk chocolate Digestive Biscuits courtesy of Cost Plus World Market. I love that place.



The McVitie factory is just up the road from my Studio. I dont even like biscuits but the smell is just amazing so regardless of the weather I always open the car windows when I drive past drive... 

Tracey xx


----------



## wistful

Two whole grain English muffins w/roasted red pepper hummus and a side of tabouli salad.This is a lunch I tend to eat quite often during the warmer months.


----------



## Surlysomething

Kellogg's Vanilla Crisp Bar


they're low fat! whee!


----------



## Kimberleigh

Seafood salad on toasted whole wheat.


----------



## Zandoz

Chili dogs, chips, and an Ice cold diet Vault


----------



## TCUBOB

An apple. I just now had a lunch break. It's tasty.


----------



## Red

I think I just ate my weight in buttered toast and marmite.





































_
*Burp!*_


----------



## prettyssbbw

I am eating Hot dogs fried in a little butter with cheese and chili on them. And some Ruffles chips with french onion dip. :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger

Ohhhh potato chips and french onion dip is so yummy:eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftove lasagne... :eat2:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Heading to the freezer for a chocolate Skinny Cow. Yummy!


----------



## Friday

Perfect grapes and roast chicken. :eat2:


----------



## Pookie

fried egg sandwich :smitten:


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

:eat1: just tucking into the remains of last nights Chicken in a black bean sauce with egg fried rice and prawn crackers...:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Fuzzy said:


> Scones from the craft fair:




Let me put something in your ear Fuzzy...we make indian dog scones at work. Pretty much scone dough
5 cups of flour
1 tsp salt
1/2 baking powder
2 tbsp sugar
water until moist

roll it out as flat as you can get it...roll your weiner (LOL) up and fry it. OMG so good. You can also add cheese before you roll it up
I've also rolled meatballs and cheese
cheese knackwurst (beeeeee careful)


----------



## Brandi

Brown basmati rice with roasted chicken with a creamy gravy, green beans. My place smells like popcorn thanks to the rice!!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

BeaBea said:


> The McVitie factory is just up the road from my Studio. I dont even like biscuits but the smell is just amazing so regardless of the weather I always open the car windows when I drive past drive...
> 
> Tracey xx



Oooh how lovely! I used to live exactly half way between the Tennent's Lager brewery and a huge bakery (Sunblest). When I came out my house every morning there would be wonderful yeasty smells from one or the other, heavenly!


----------



## ashmamma84

Vanilla and Fudge Chunk icecream cone...before that it was tostadas with ground beef, cheese, tomatos, avacado, onions and sour cream with a side of rice and beans. YUM!


----------



## Fuzzy

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups (miniature)


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 21529


Tacos with hot sauce on them. I love mexican food....like a lot. And italian...and. and. and....like anything food. :eat2:


----------



## MissToodles

peanut butter on whole wheat bread with hot sauce. It's a pms thing.


----------



## HugKiss

Liverwurst and mayo on rye. I need to bring my iron levels up. :eat1:


----------



## ashmamma84

Chicken wings and cream corn --I was craving it.


----------



## Pookie

Ruby Ripples said:


> Oooh how lovely! I used to live exactly half way between the Tennent's Lager brewery and a huge bakery (Sunblest). When I came out my house every morning there would be wonderful yeasty smells from one or the other, heavenly!



I live right by a Burtons factory.... smells like chocolate chip cookies in the mornings  

And I am eating right now, cabbage, pasta and cheese sauce


----------



## Zandoz

Smoked sausage on rye bread, coke zero, and sugar free hershey's almond candies


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sweet, cold, juicy honey dew melon 


</Guilt Free>


----------



## IdahoCynth

watermelon it's what's for dinner!


----------



## ashmamma84

A fresh fruit smoothie - raspberries, banana, yogurt, honey and a bit of ice. Homemade, too.


----------



## Fuzzy

I bought a few Diet Pepsi Max.. but they're not cold yet.. so I settled for a Diet Dew.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Flour tortillas filled with scrambled eggs, shredded colby jack cheeses and jalapeno sauce. A cup of coffee to wash it all down.


----------



## ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD

Ben & Jerry's Willie Nelson's Country Peach Cobbler Ice Cream. Yummy and refreshing!


----------



## wistful

chocolate peppermint stick luna bar


----------



## BigCutieSasha

After shopping for lots of veggies and stuff to make home made humus, I'm still sitting here with taco bell. The baja sauce rocks!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

Fresh and warm multi seeded bread with butter, a dollop of English mustard, thick sliced Wiltshire ham, sliced tomato and cucumber.

All washed down with a large glass of OJ and ice.... :eat2: 

CeCe xx


----------



## Zandoz

Something I seriously shouldn't be eating...Keebler chocolate chip cookies. For some reason I'm seriously hungry, and upstairs with nothing else to eat.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Cabot sharp cheddar, some really really good multigrain crackers and baby carrots.


----------



## kosen

Just finished some fried chicken. Mmm.


----------



## Fuzzy

Nutter Butter Peanut Butter Sandwich Cookies!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Had brunch about an hour ago:

Jasmine rice

Hot tomato and mozzarella salad

Homemade refried beans

It was absolutely perfect.


----------



## babyjeep21

Chocolate Chip Cookies from Chips Ahoy.... The Chewy Kind

Not my favorite... but it's about all we have in the house and I stole them from my gays.

*shrug*


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

:eat2: about to tuck into a homemade beef stew and dumplings - roast veg & mash potatos!

For pudding we are having homemade Rice Pudding and jam...all washed down with a big mog of tea and a slurp of vino!

:eat1: :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

Dulce de Leche candy


----------



## Miss Vickie

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> :eat2: about to tuck into a homemade beef stew and dumplings - roast veg & mash potatos!
> 
> For pudding we are having homemade Rice Pudding and jam...all washed down with a big mog of tea and a slurp of vino!
> 
> :eat1: :wubu:



I'll be right over. Oh wait. You posted yesterday.

Got leftovers? 

I just finished breakfast which I made for the clan. French toast heavily flavored with vanilla and cinnamon, swimming in puddles of (real) maple syrup, eggs scrambled with sharp cheddar cheese, smoked turkey and bacon bits (I wanted the smoked turkey, The Mister wanted bacon bits -- so we put both in), leftover ham steak. All washed down with Starbucks Komodo Dragon coffee. It was divine, though I wish I'd had some fruit to go with it.

I discovered that our Safeway has a nice area adjacent to the salad bar where you can get cut up fruit by the pound. Given how expensive fruit is in Alaska, it's actually reasonably priced and I can get exactly the amount and types of fruit that I want. I'd planned to save some to have with breakfast today but unfortunately I scarfed it all down and there was none left. Oh well, next time. (Yeah. Right.)


----------



## FatAndProud

tuna casserole


----------



## collegeguy2514

cashews

wtf 10 characters?


----------



## Esme

It's BLUE snack time I guess... blue corn tortilla chips and blueberry iced tea. :eat2:


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

Penne pasta, wild mushrooms and spinach in a white wine sauce..

..to be perfectly honest it is GROSS!


----------



## ashmamma84

Ice cold pineapple --a big bowl full!


----------



## Zandoz

A hearty breakfast of Lays BBQ chips and Diet Dr Pepper


----------



## MisticalMisty

some melon..crackers with cheese and ham and Jones Green Apple Soda..I wasn't paying attention and got sugar free.

BLAH


----------



## Zandoz

Chili dogs, dill pickle, chips, and diet Vault


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Freshly baked fudge brownies.


----------



## prettyssbbw

:wubu: pecan butter tarts!:eat1: :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## collegeguy2514

im drinking beer does that count?


----------



## Fuzzy

Butterfinger Blizzard :eat2:


----------



## wistful

I just consumed way too much liverwurst(on an onion roll)


----------



## Zandoz

Another nutritious brunch....pizza rolls and diet Dr Pepper


----------



## Brandi

I didn't know what I wanted until I read liverwurst...

so liverwurst on a multi grain english muffin YUM


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Mixed nuts.


----------



## ashmamma84

Homemade chocolate chip cookies --I can't stop eating them!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Ben N Jerry's Creme Brulle ice cream. Its so good I'm gonna end up eating it all if I dont stop now!:smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft

wistful said:


> I just consumed way too much liverwurst(on an onion roll)



I had liverwurst for dinner! It was too hot to cook!


----------



## Fuzzy

A bowl of hastily homemade chicken and vegatable noodle soup.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade egg mcmuffin (I like my muffin crispy YUM) and a side of pringles bacon and ranch

View attachment Pringles-BaconRanch.jpg


----------



## BeaBea

Strong cheddar cheese and sweet green seedless grapes - yummy!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

spicy fried chicken breast, stroganoff potatoes and pickled beetroot :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm munching on some fresh out of the fridge crunchy bing cherries. mmmmm I love summer for all the delicious fruit. My fridge is filled with grapes, strawberries, cherries and blueberries.


----------



## BeaBea

Ruby Ripples said:


> spicy fried chicken breast, stroganoff potatoes and pickled beetroot :eat1:



Strogonoff potatoes? Explain please Ruby because that sounds delish. I'm going to be needing a description, recipe, pictures and possibly a sample in tupperware posted to my house :eat1: 

Thanks - Tracey


----------



## collegeguy2514

life cereal, one huge handful at a time


----------



## Pookie

Cadbury's Caramel ice cream :eat1: weird chocolate chunks on the top though.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Quad Latte' + Advil = breakfast of champions


----------



## Neen

hmm..just finished a handful of goldfish. Drinkin a pepsi with lime.


----------



## Brandi

A scone cheese dog! YUM


----------



## supersoup

a huge salad of romaine, arugula, carrots, radishes, black olives, huge garlic croutons, flaked medium rare tuna steak from the sushi counter, and caesar dressing. fanfuckingtastic.


----------



## ssbbwQT

no diet anything for me...i just finished a banana split and i'm not ashamed to admit it! lol!:eat1:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

BeaBea said:


> Strogonoff potatoes? Explain please Ruby because that sounds delish. I'm going to be needing a description, recipe, pictures and possibly a sample in tupperware posted to my house :eat1:
> 
> Thanks - Tracey




LOL they are one of my poor day recipes, cheap and tasty. You can see the recipe here. Basically cubed potatoes and chopped onion fried in a little oil in the stir fry pan with some paprika and garlic. at the end I add some grainy mustard, double cream and lemon juice. I never have brandy in the house so I suppose they aren't REALLY stroganoff, but they are tasty! 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/f...9850&highlight=stroganoff+potatoes#post439850

post 1535


----------



## Friday

Droste Extra Creamy Pastilles. I've got to stop at World Market tomorrow and get more.


----------



## Brandi

Breaded pork cutlet (real crispy) on a soft kaiser with some hellmans!


----------



## Zandoz

Hard salami on wheat toast with mustard, mustard potato salad, dill pickle, and a dier Dr Pepper


----------



## ashmamma84

raspberries, cherries and a dollop of whipped cream


----------



## ssbbwQT

tonight was a healthy dinner...not sure why, i guess after a weekend full of eating out and junk food, i owed it to my body...anyway...

tuna salad, wheat crackers, carrot sticks, low-fat cheese and no sugar added jasmine green tea


----------



## Neen

Well, right now it's a Midori sour to drink, grilled terriyaki chicken over brown rice, and a romaine salad with balsamic dressing!


----------



## mybluice

We just made homemade individual pizzas with the canned bisquits, watermelon and cottage cheese.


----------



## Friday

Watermelon? On pizza?  

Kidding.

Cape Cod kettle chips and an icy Diet Coke.


----------



## Pookie

Pears in juice out of a large jar, eaten half and feel I should stop :blink: full


----------



## SuperMishe

I only have time for cold cereal in the morning when I'm not working. Today being a holiday, I was thrilled to sit here with my bowl, spoon, milk and two boxes of cereal - LIFE, and Special K Chocolatey Delight - which is new and I actually don't care for too much - they were out of my favorite - COCOA PEBBLES!!


----------



## Tracyarts

A peach.

And I'm not all that impressed, it's not very sweet or "peachy". But then again, it came from a big discount supermarket chain, so I shouldn't have hoped for much. 

Still, my first peach of summer.

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

Philadelphia cheese cake stuff - the cheesecake dessert in the tub? I don't know exactly what it's called. I have it topped with fresh blueberries and whipped cream.

It's GOOD.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm contemplating something with bacon.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> I'm contemplating something with bacon.



Is that something you do now and then? That's a full time job for me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

SoVerySoft said:


> Philadelphia cheese cake stuff - the cheesecake dessert in the tub? I don't know exactly what it's called. I have it topped with fresh blueberries and whipped cream.
> 
> It's GOOD.



I have an idea for that.

Why not spread it in the bottom of a pie crust and top with strawberry filling?


----------



## SoVerySoft

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I have an idea for that.
> 
> Why not spread it in the bottom of a pie crust and top with strawberry filling?



That would require that I have both a pie crust and strawberry filling! But if I did, I would


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> Is that something you do now and then? That's a full time job for me.



 No, just pondering breakfast.


----------



## Brandi

Lindor chocolate in shape of a heart...slowly melting in my mouth....


----------



## Neen

oo right now i'm having some bbq chicken with a dinner roll and some balsamic tomato salad. With a tall glass of iced lemon sweet tea. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Fuzzy

A hot, freshly popped batch of Kettle Corn.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Vanilla birthday cake and some red wine. A weird but strangely compelling combination that I have to be careful with or I'm sure to get sick.


----------



## out.of.habit

French press coffee, pizza pringles, and mega-peanut m&ms. I've got high standards, you know.  (aaaand need to go shopping!)


----------



## Esme

Leftover pizza... and I'm dunking the crusts in HVR. I know. I'm weird, but I love them that way.


----------



## Zandoz

Pammie's mome made chili, a couple hotdogs, 4 sugar free cookies, and a diet Dr Pepper.


----------



## Neen

A big delicous big mac, large fries, large coke and a hershey sundae pie. That's gonna last me all night!


----------



## HugKiss

Roasted Red Peppers, Fresh Mozzarella, Lettuce, Tomato w/Italian dressing on a long roll. :eat2:

Pecan Pie for dessert! :eat1:

And DIET COKE!


----------



## Pookie

frozen raspberry yogurt!!:smitten:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

hot buttered toast made with the yummiest bread, and a big mug of hot chocolate :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Two cheddar knackwurts on very soft whole wheat buns with mustard, ketchup and onion. Roasted zucchini, tomato and onion topped with mozz and tzakiki sauce YUM


----------



## Neen

Mmm right now.. spaghetti, with olive oil, parmesan cheese and capers.. it's lemony and salty and wonderful! Small side salad with russian dressing and a XL coke slurpee. :eat1:


----------



## PamelaLois

I'm having Tostito's scoops chips with corn and cheddar cheese and some homemade guacamole


----------



## mossystate

A bowl of huge, rainier cherries...big as a cats head, I tell you...


----------



## CuteyChubb

Ham and cheese on stale white bread. Need to get to the grocery store soon....


----------



## out.of.habit

Shrimp lo mein and those crazy little fried balls of dough with sugar on them. SO full.


----------



## Neen

Oh I can't stop eating tonight..it's great!! Right now I'm working on saltine crackers with peanut butter. Also have a bowl of cherries..and i'm going to make a hamburger with the fixin's in a bit. That should hold me over till the morning..


----------



## Esme

Still warm from the oven home-made chocolate chip oatmeal cookies... YUM!


----------



## Neen

BREAKFAST! scrambled eggs, buttery toast, sliced tomatoes, and 2 rapberry pancakes!


----------



## Zandoz

Stale Cheez-Its and diet Dr Pepper


----------



## Ruby Ripples

a bowl of tuna mayonnaise with chilli sauce and ketchup mixed in, chopped onion and cucumber. And three slices of buttered toast


----------



## wistful

I'm also having tuna salad but it's on a whole wheat wrap w/ sliced egg,olives lettuce and onion.Oh and some onion rings on the side.


----------



## Neen

Whew! I have been cooking up a storm !!! I had some green salad with chickpeas'.. in a balsamic dressing. Then 3 herbed homemade buscuits with honey butter.. then onto about 30 baked onion rings dipped in ketchup.. and i cannot forget my vanilla cupcakes with cream cheese frosting! I had.. 4 of them so far.. and half a turkey and stuffing sandwich my mom bought me..mmmm:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

A big hunk of tillamook cheese (medium).


----------



## Neen

A huge salad with medium rare steak piled on top. Parmesan cheese crackers, and i'm working on my 4th cup of decaf tea.


----------



## Fuzzy

Fudge Brownie Sundae with extra vanilla ice cream and HOT FUDGE!


----------



## cactopus

Scrambled eggs with cream cheese, uncured bacon, Pepperidge Farm white toast with unsalted Land o' Lakes butter, pitted black cherries (were $1.99 a lb.) and giant long stem strawberries. Trader Joe's instant coffee; black.







Bacon prepared in my :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: Lodge cast iron skillet


----------



## ssbbwQT

YUMM-O! I love breakfast!!:eat2:


----------



## stillblessed23

PamelaLois said:


> I'm having Tostito's scoops chips with corn and cheddar cheese and some homemade guacamole



I almost brought some scoops from the store today to lol I opted for the cheap tortilla chips instead. Right now I am indulging in a delicious strawberry swirl cheesecake mmm.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

..a big slice of Victoria sponge cake and a handful of chocolate hobnobs all washed down with a big mug of hot strong tea!

CeCe xx


----------



## out.of.habit

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> ..a big slice of Victoria sponge cake and a handful of chocolate hobnobs all washed down with a big mug of hot strong tea!
> 
> CeCe xx



That sounds DELICIOUS.

But, I have to ask... what is the difference between sponge cake, and Victoria sponge cake? Also... I'm so American, and I'm sorry... but what are hobnobs?


----------



## Friday

I want a BLT for breakfast. Hmm, it doesn't have to be iceberg lettuce does it?


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

out.of.habit said:


> That sounds DELICIOUS.
> 
> But, I have to ask... what is the difference between sponge cake, and Victoria sponge cake? Also... I'm so American, and I'm sorry... but what are hobnobs?



~Sponge cake~ 

A cake based on wheat flour, sugar, baking powder and eggs. The only fat present is from the egg yolk, which is sometimes added separately from the white. It is often used as a base for other types of cakes and sweets

A basic sponge cake is made by beating the eggs with sugar until they are light and creamy, then carefully sieving and folding in the flour (which may be mixed with a small amount of baking powder, though some chefs consider that the air incorporated into the egg mixture is sufficient for a good rise without the need for extra raising agent). Sometimes, the yolks are beaten with the sugar first while the whites are beaten separately, to be mixed in later. The mixture is then poured into the chosen cake tin and baked. As can be seen, both methods take great care to incorporate air in the beating, whisking and sieving stages. This makes a very light product, but it is easy to lose the air by removing the cake before it has finished in the oven.

Before the mixture has cooled, after cooking, it is still flexible. This allows the creation of such varieties as the Swiss roll. This basic recipe is used for many treats and puddings, such as madeleines.


~Victoria sponge~

The Victoria sponge cake was named after Queen Victoria, who favoured a slice of the sponge cake with her afternoon tea. It is often referred to simply as sponge cake, though it contains additional fat. A traditional Victoria sponge consists of jam and whipped cream sandwiched between two sponge cakes; the top of the cake is not iced or decorated. But there is also a lemon filling option.

A Victoria sponge is made in two main ways. The traditional method involves creaming caster sugar with fat (usually butter, although margarine can also be used), mixing thoroughly with beaten egg, then folding flour and raising agent into the mixture. The modern method, using an electric mixer or food processor, involves simply whisking all the ingredients together until creamy. In the latter case, a little extra raising agent is normally used, and some recipes call for an extra-soft butter or margarine. Both are relatively quick and simple, producing consistent results, making this type of mixture one of the most popular for children and people in a hurry. This basic 'cake' mixture has been made into an endless variety of treats and puddings, including fairy cakes, butterfly cakes, chocolate cake, Eve's pudding and many others.

Other names for the Victoria Sponge are Victoria Sandwich and, less commonly, Victorian Cake.

~Hobnobs~

Are oaty and nobbly biscuits. The chocolate versions have milk chocolate on one side! DELICIOUS dunked in your mug of steaming hot Tetley tea!

Hope that helps?!

CeCe xx


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

...and now i am eating 2 rounds of thick wiltshire bacon butties..with more tea!

YUM


----------



## out.of.habit

CeCe, you rock so much!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

out.of.habit said:


> CeCe, you rock so much!



LOL I'm bloody great me aint I!!

LOL


----------



## loren_a_e

Artichoke paste, sliced celery and hummus on pita bread. Very nice, and just what I wanted. I've got some dark chocolate (the real stuff, not the sugary mess parading as real chocolate) and frozen berries that I'll probably get stuck into afterwards.


----------



## out.of.habit

Mega m&ms.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Reese's pieces and sauvignon blanc.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

...more tea (drink) and marmite on toast, then I realised I wanted last nights leftover chinese (garlic and ginger chicken & noodles).

CeCe xx


----------



## MisticalMisty

my bean dip that I made and a can of frito jalapeno cheese dip

It's health food day..lol


----------



## ssbbwQT

caramel cream oreo cookies and a tall glass of cold milk!! yummo!:eat2:


----------



## phatfatgirl

cactopus said:


> Scrambled eggs with cream cheese, uncured bacon, Pepperidge Farm white toast with unsalted Land o' Lakes butter, pitted black cherries (were $1.99 a lb.) and giant long stem strawberries. Trader Joe's instant coffee; black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon prepared in my :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: Lodge cast iron skillet



*sigh* I love breakfast too... mmm that looks like an awesome spread- care if I bring a couple dozen guests??


----------



## Brandi

Homemade ravioli sandwich.

I took my homemade spinach and ricotta raviolis and put it in between garlic bread and topped with tomato sauce and more cheese. YUM!! The crunchiness from the outside of the bun and the soft middle...this is definitely and do again...and definitely something I would not tell my diabetic doctor! lmao!


----------



## TCUBOB

Protein bar and small bag of pretzel sticks that is actually one serving, surprisingly enough. Which is nice because I hate those bags of chips where the serving size is 4 servings. Ain't nobody coming back to that well 4 times. Don't MAKE me do the math bitch.....just tell me how bad they are for me up front, dig?

Or maybe it's just me.....


----------



## Brandi

TCUBOB said:


> Protein bar and small bag of pretzel sticks that is actually one serving, surprisingly enough. Which is nice because I hate those bags of chips where the serving size is 4 servings. Ain't nobody coming back to that well 4 times. Don't MAKE me do the math bitch.....just tell me how bad they are for me up front, dig?
> 
> Or maybe it's just me.....



omg that is funny


----------



## Liberated Curves

Peanut Butter Persuasion Ice Cream by M&M....

OMG... this stuff has HUGE wads of peanut butter in it. It has been my evening treat lately :eat2:


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Pistachio fudge with a glass of skim milk.


----------



## MissToodles

slim fast chocolate royale shake. "a shake for breakfast, a shake for lunch and a sensible dinner".


----------



## ukchublette

Liberated Curves said:


> Peanut Butter Persuasion Ice Cream by M&M....
> 
> OMG... this stuff has HUGE wads of peanut butter in it. It has been my evening treat lately :eat2:


*
OMG That sounds lush never sen that in London but ill deffo be on the lookout for it 

Im eating a cheese, ham and spring onion toasted sandwich but I want that m n m ice cream << sulks *


----------



## ebonyprincess

ukchublette said:


> *
> OMG That sounds lush never sen that in London but ill deffo be on the lookout for it
> 
> Im eating a cheese, ham and spring onion toasted sandwich but I want that m n m ice cream << sulks *



I agree It does sound mouth watering pitty about your taste in sandwiches young lady LOL


----------



## ukchublette

ebonyprincess said:


> I agree It does sound mouth watering pitty about your taste in sandwiches young lady LOL



*LOLOL @ Young Lady

what delights was you eating then?*


----------



## Tanicarl

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## Brandi

I made homemade macaroni with extra cheese and broccoli...didn't feel like meat tonight...when my daughter saw it she says "mommy where's the meat" lmao When I tried to explain it to her, she said "I'm not eating until I have meat" lol So I warmed up a leftover piece of rainbow trout...she ate everything!


----------



## stillblessed23

Liberated Curves said:


> Peanut Butter Persuasion Ice Cream by M&M....
> 
> OMG... this stuff has HUGE wads of peanut butter in it. It has been my evening treat lately :eat2:



That sounds soooo good I am just :smitten: over peanut butter and Ice cream! I have been craving one all weekend but I finally got my three for all from friday's. I always have to get my stuff to go when I'm alone, I just feel too weird sitting in a restaraunt by myself lol.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Breyer's Caramel Pretzel Ice Cream.


----------



## Fuzzy

I added a Slim Fast to every meal and I still put on weight.


----------



## Friday

A delicious honey mango and a bowl of cherries fresh from my sister's orchard.


----------



## Mishty

Lance capt. wafers Grilled cheese crackers and whole milk...


----------



## wistful

I'm about to eat some "seriously sharp cheddar" by cabot melted on an onion roll w/sliced tomatoes on top.I'm making this in a toaster oven so the tomatoes will be nice and warm,the cheese gooey and the bread toasted.:eat2:


----------



## jamie

ScreamingChicken said:


> Breyer's Caramel Pretzel Ice Cream.



Have you tried the Klondike Caramel Pretzel bars? Pretty tasty. I love the pretzel in the chocolate coating.

Right now I am eating Scooby Snacks..........no really I am not kiddng. I buy a lot of those variety individual pack things (and the guilt of my environmental impact is not lost on me either) because they help me loads with portion control and watching my sugar. One of Keeblers variety packs is Bugs (cinnamon graham crackers shaped like bugs), mini rice krispie bars, and Scooby Snacks - dog bone shaped cinnamon graham crackers. They are my favorite, have a nice crunch, make a great snack and less than 20 carbs so diabetic friendly as well.


----------



## PamelaLois

I just put together my new grill and cooked a couple steaks, with sauteed mushrooms & onions, and some fresh green peas. MMMM meat good


----------



## Tracy

I am currently snacking on a TCBY shiver vanilla with oreo and cheese cake swirled together.:eat2:


----------



## Zandoz

hotdogs with cheddar cheese and mustard, chips, dill pickle, diet Dr Pepper, and sugar-free cookies


----------



## Fuzzy

Pad Thai at Noodles & Co.


----------



## ashmamma84

I, too, am eating Pad Thai...from Legee on Montrose.


----------



## cactopus

Speaking of Asiatic cuisine... I'm eating my own homemade Korean Baby Food!... well I call it that. I had the bright idea of taking Steak Umm's and using them in this recipe for Bulgogi (one of my faves):

http://www.asianinfo.org/asianinfo/issues/bulgogi.htm

I made the following mods:

1. Use Kiwi
2. Use 1 lb. Steak Umms
3. Process onion and kiwi with a hand blender or Magic Bullet into liquid, and set aside
4. Process the soy sauce mixture with the hand blender into a salad dressing like emulsification. I included two tablespoons Sushi vinegar (says optional... don't make it so)
5. Combine the kiwi/onion and the sauce mixture together using the hand blender.
6. Pour into a tupperware with the meat that has been sugared on both sides and rested 20 minutes.
7. Press in the garlic and throw the green onions in in 2-3 inch pieces (don't process them as you will fry them up later)
8. Mix into a paste with your hands. It doesn't have to completely break apart.
9. Fridge 24 hours

On eating night:

Make 4 servings of sticky rice
Fry the bulgogi mixture in portions.. no draining... nothing... Fry until liquid is gone and meat is brown tipped. It's basically ground beef at this point since Steak Umm's are formed sheets (hence baby food).

Lay a bed of sticky rice down... put on meat... eat.


----------



## Fuzzy

freshly baked from-scratch sugar cookies... :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Leftover kfc and potato salad


----------



## collegeguy2514

peanut butter on ritz crackers


----------



## mossystate

skinless chicken thighs and a cabbage and mozz cheese salad


----------



## Kareda

Chocolate DIBS :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

An Italian Caprese and Diet Mountain Dew from Quiznos. They're just delicious.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Three pieces of wheat toast topped with melted cheddar jack and real bacon bits.


----------



## Fuzzy

A plate of Lo mein, spicy steak and potato with green peppers.. and Generals Tso's chicken. :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Chocolate Riesens. I am addicted!


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> Chocolate Riesens. I am addicted!


 
They are a lifesaver, those Riesens and some cheese crakers kept me alive!


----------



## Fuzzy

Riesens stick to my dental work.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Fuzzy said:


> Riesens stick to my dental work.



That's ok Fuzzy, I'll eat your share of the Riesens


----------



## SoVerySoft

I'm sharing?






hehehe of course I am. Just ask EP who is alive today because I did.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Ooops......you mean that wasn't a community bag for all to share? Ignore all those empty wrappers.....I'm heading out for a replacement bag now. I'll buy extras......but I'll still eat Fuzzy's share.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Brandi said:


> I made homemade macaroni with extra cheese and broccoli...didn't feel like meat tonight...when my daughter saw it she says "mommy where's the meat" lmao When I tried to explain it to her, she said "I'm not eating until I have meat" lol So I warmed up a leftover piece of rainbow trout...she ate everything!



LOL That's hilarious! A definite little carnivore!!


----------



## Esme

a Wha Guru Chew- cashew almond flavor

I find these little treats addicting! 

In case you're unfamiliar with them... :eat2:  

View attachment CashewAlmnd2.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

ValentineBBW said:


> Ooops......you mean that wasn't a community bag for all to share? Ignore all those empty wrappers.....I'm heading out for a replacement bag now. I'll buy extras......but I'll still eat Fuzzy's share.



The bag I have is gigantic, and there is plenty for all. Well there was, a few days ago! 

I got it in Chicago to have emergency hotel room food. Hey! Great idea for a thread.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Anytime Riesen are around the bag needs to be gigantic. The same goes for Twizzlers.


----------



## PrettyKitty

Munching on some Simply Chex...cheddar flavor.


----------



## Friday

Creamy chicken ramen (a major secret vice) with asparagus in it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

A big chunky slice of lemon from my glass of sparkling water. I have been craving lemon peel for about a week, no idea why.


----------



## Brandi

crispy bacon with eggs and a grilled cheese


----------



## Fuzzy

Eggs over easy with wheat toast


----------



## Brandi

Homemade turkey noodle soup and a heavily buttered french mini bagette YUM


----------



## mpls_girl26

Chicken, beans and cheese quesadilla and some spanish rice....a staple dinner for me - oh so easy to make!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

a big cup of hot chocolate, and two almond finger cakes :eat2:


----------



## Esme

the bottom half of a chocolate Easter bunny


----------



## sunnie1653

A chocolate easter bunny.. in July?! Must be one tasty bunny. 

I'm not eating right NOW, but I just got finished eating a few chocolate covered strawberries that my hubby and I made earlier.. so good!


----------



## Brandi

Fried calamari in salt pork and onions...such a good appetizer lol


----------



## Friday

Kalamatas.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Crispy thin crust pizza..black olives, no sauce.

I wanted to take a pic..but batteries are kaput


----------



## Midori

Getting ready to have chicken slow cooked in soy sauce, seasame oil, sake and garlic with stirfried veggies and jasmine rice. I'm just loving the smells all on their own!

RAWR!

&#9834;midori


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Scrambled eggs, cheese cornbread with butter, and coffee.


----------



## collegeguy2514

dibs, man these things are good.


----------



## out.of.habit

Chocolate peanut butter ice cream, the kind with little chocolate peanut butter filled stars. Yes, my spoon is in the half-gallon. What's it to ya?!


----------



## Brandi

Roast beef sandwich with very nice soft bread, mayo, horseradish, onion, lettuce and tomato! YUM


----------



## Friday

Whole grain bread with a white cheddar bacon spread.


----------



## loren_a_e

Cheese. I have so much orphan cheese living in my fridge that I finally felt the need to cull. Three different smoked cheddars, a triple cream monstrosity, a danish blue and a soft goat's milk cheese. Nothing else, just cheese.

Very delicious.


----------



## Zandoz

Sausage McMuffin, no egg, bacon added...and a diet Dr Pepper


----------



## Brandi

Montreal smoked meat sandwich with onion, pickle, mayo and mustard! Greek salad on the side.


----------



## Brandi

:eat2: Green olives stuffed with garlic...oh yeah these are gonna be dangerous lol:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

loren_a_e said:


> Cheese. I have so much orphan cheese living in my fridge that I finally felt the need to cull. Three different smoked cheddars, a triple cream monstrosity, a danish blue and a soft goat's milk cheese. Nothing else, just cheese.
> 
> Very delicious.



Just like a cheese plate at a fine restaurant. Hard to beat that!


----------



## Fuzzy

The last of the Salt-n-Vinegar Lays.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Just finished some Baileys on the rocks (yummy!) and 2 slim jims. yup.


----------



## Fuzzy

Slim Jim? The beef snack? The beef snack that uses a casing that ends up being some form of beef sinew chewing gum that I have to spit out to take another bite? Bleah.


----------



## Esme

Cornbread (Fuzzy's recipe) with honey and a diet Dr. Pepper. :eat2:


----------



## sunnie1653

I just finished a sausage biscuit with grape jelly. Yummy!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

slices of sandwich roast beef rolled round celery which I put cream cheese in the U . And a soft luscious toffee butter cookie.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Cornbread made with sausage crumbles, cheddar & jack cheese, jalapenoes, onions, cilantro.


----------



## Brandi

Penne pasta with shrimp, peppers and a nice spicy sauce. Roasted garlic bread with cheese.

Dessert, blueberry, banana, strawberry smoothie!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Slim Jim? The beef snack? The beef snack that uses a casing that ends up being some form of beef sinew chewing gum that I have to spit out to take another bite? Bleah.



LOL!! yes, that's the stuff. But that only happens to me once in a while.


----------



## wistful

I'm about to eat some Amy's organic veggie chili that I sprinkled some shredded monterey jack and colby cheese over along with a large cup full of iced vitamin water(fruit punch flavor).


----------



## wistful

Fuzzy said:


> Riesens stick to my dental work.



ooh I feel you..I once had the displeasure of having a jujubee pull out a filling..ouch.


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal

pizza and afterwards chocolate chunk cookies with milk. yummy


----------



## PamelaLois

Just finished some leftover creamed chipped beef. I was having an emotionally bad day and needed some comfort food so I cracked out an old childhood recipe. Mom used to make this all the time when we were kids, it was cheap back then and could be stretched to feed a bunch of kids. 

3 tbs butter
3 tbs flour
2-3 cups milk
1 large can peas
1 large can mushrooms
2 jars Armour dried beef
3 hardboiled eggs
salt and pepper to taste

Melt the butter in a large sauce pan, make a bechamel (white) sauce by adding the flour and cook to very light brown roux. Add the milk slowly, stirring constantly til sauce is good consistancy, you may not need all the milk. Add the chopped dried beef, chopped egg, peas and mushrooms, pepper, and salt (may not need salt, the beef is salty). Heat through. Serve over toast, noodles or rice.

Mine turned out exactly like mom's, and it was indeed comfort food.


----------



## Zandoz

BK tripple stacker (no sauce), large fries, Diet Dr Pepper, and a couple pieces of sugar free peanut brittle.


----------



## LJ Rock

someone brought in this awesome cake to the office today... its yellow lemon cake with raspberry filling, vanilla frosting and bits of crumbled white chocolate on top. :eat2: a bit of decadence for a friday afternoon.


----------



## Friday

Wow, I think we had one too. One of the girls picked it up at Costco. Was the frosting really light and fluffy?


----------



## IdahoCynth

A warm cinnamon roll with butter melted on it and my first cup of coffee.


----------



## sunnie1653

Homemade peanut butter cookie. Yum.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Chocolate Cinnamon Cookies from Trader Joes. To DIE for.


----------



## Brandi

Pizza fries....

Crispy fries with lots of bacon, pepperoni, onion, green pepper, tons of cheese...and I dip them in pizza sauce YUM


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

Apple and pork sausages, wiltshire smoked bacon, free range fried eggs...black pudding, baked beans, potato cake...mushrooms and grilled tomato, oh and toast with a BIG cup of tea!

:eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

Atomic Fireballs.


----------



## SoVerySoft

swedish fish


----------



## Friday

Werther's caramels and sunflower seeds. Love that salty/sweet thing.


----------



## Pookie

Lovely new potatoes boiled with mint :eat1:


----------



## Esme

Fruity Cheerios with 1% milk. :eat1:


----------



## sunnie1653

Esme said:


> Fruity Cheerios with 1% milk. :eat1:




They make fruity cheerios!?!?!?!


----------



## Esme

sunnie1653 said:


> They make fruity cheerios!?!?!?!



OMG yes! They are really good, and good for you too. I love them!


----------



## nyssbbbw

pizza with extra cheese:eat1:


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> swedish fish



I like the orange ones, pls save them for me lol


----------



## Pookie

OMG... Carte Dor Creme Brulee ice cream dessert.... :smitten: I think I love it


----------



## sunnie1653

String cheese!!! <3


----------



## BBW Betty

:wubu: For supper, he is deepfrying onion rings, a green pepper, fresh mushrooms, cheese curds and chicken strips. AND.....bringing them to me as they get done.

NUMMMMMMMMMY!:eat2:


----------



## Suave 42

... roasted peppers in a garlic butter sauce. I made it in 15 minutes in the skillet. It came in a bag from Sam's club. It was nothing to write home about.
Im a bachelor man and you'd think I'd have learned to cook by now. Desert is gonna be a sticky bun and a bud light. :blink:


----------



## TheNowhereMan

sadly nothing and im hungry give me idea people!!!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Got canned smoke Oysters on Ritz and a cola


----------



## sunnie1653

Nutella on whole wheat wasa flatbreads. <3


----------



## TheNowhereMan

sunnie1653 said:


> Nutella on whole wheat wasa flatbreads. <3



yummy! lest us continue our foodie board domination!!


----------



## Brandi

I couldn't eat dinner so I am having some plain crackers. omg


----------



## Fuzzy

Me. I keep biting the inside of my lower lip.


----------



## Zandoz

Jes sandwhich made with cheddar & colby-jack cheese, dill pickle, diet DrPepper, and fresh pinapple.


----------



## Mishty

I'm staring at canned tamales and a family size can of chicken and stars....both are doing nothing for me.....

 

I'd kill for a good cobb salad right now.....


----------



## Fuzzy

Nothing. Had so much soup....


----------



## Friday

Some bread and garlic butter we brought home from the restaurant DH took me to for birthday dinner. I don't know how they make this butter but I could eat it with a spoon like ice cream.


----------



## JoyJoy

A huge salad with romaine, cherry tomatoes, green and black olives, mushrooms, carrots, cucumbers, croutons, cheese, and raspberry vinaigrette to top it off...and a slice of sausage pizza with a big icy cup of sweet tea. :eat2: One of my favorite lunches!


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Friday, could you please tell me what "DH" means?


----------



## Fuzzy

( Dear Husband.. or Damn Husband... Interchangable...  )


----------



## Fuzzy

Pralines and caramel ice cream nestled in a freshly baked waffle cone smothered with caramel sauce, pralines, whipped cream and a cherry. Sprinkled with cinnamon.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Pralines and caramel ice cream nestled in a freshly baked waffle cone smothered with caramel sauce, pralines, whipped cream and a cherry. Sprinkled with cinnamon.



That's just plain mean.


----------



## CuteyChubb

baked potato soup w/bacon and sharp cheese.


----------



## Brandi

So I needed some anti biotics for my food poisoning, and now I'm starting to feel better...but I do not DARE to eat anything too heavy yet. lol

I'm having a hard boiled egg and some toast. Sounds simple, but it was sooooooooo good!

I made my daughter a soft boiled egg, and a grilled cheese which I cut into strips so she could dip it in her egg. (I usually do this with grilled cheeses with soup, so it's easy to dip. I call them cheese fingers)


----------



## Friday

Deli ham on Oat Nut bread with a little butter and some Dijon's.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> ...
> I made my daughter a soft boiled egg, and a grilled cheese which I cut into strips so she could dip it in her egg...



Mommy? Can I have some too?



p.s. Glad you are on the mend. We've missed you!!


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Lol Fuzzy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigJB1974

A whopper and fries.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Pringles is making these new (to me, at least) sweet potato chips with a hint of cinnamon & salt on them.
They're low in salt, and taste wonderful!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Papa John's original crust with mushrooms and black olives. Celebrating the last night in the old place!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Trader Joe's Five Seed Almond Bars. They describe them this way: "Flax, poppy, sunflower, sesame and pumpkin seeds combine with almonds to create a chewy, hearty bar perfect for a quick breakfast or snack."

Some of the other ingredients include: butter, brown sugar, oats, honey, cinnamon, vanilla and cloves.

Pretty damn tasty.


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> Trader Joe's Five Seed Almond Bars. They describe them this way: "Flax, poppy, sunflower, sesame and pumpkin seeds combine with almonds to create a chewy, hearty bar perfect for a quick breakfast or snack."
> 
> Some of the other ingredients include: butter, brown sugar, oats, honey, cinnamon, vanilla and cloves.
> 
> Pretty damn tasty.



That does sound pretty damn tasty. Trader Joe's is sooooo goooood.


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> That's just plain mean.



It was really tasty... but it was from a local creamery chain known as Leatherby's. It was a difficult decision.. it was either the Golden Nugget (as described above) or the Black and Tan ( Vanilla and Toasted Almond Ice cream drowned in caramel and chocolate sauces, with chipped almonds, whipped cream and a cherry.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> It was really tasty... but it was from a local creamery chain known as Leatherby's. It was a difficult decision.. it was either the Golden Nugget (as described above) or the Black and Tan ( Vanilla and Toasted Almond Ice cream drowned in caramel and chocolate sauces, with chipped almonds, whipped cream and a cherry.



You made the right choice.

But you continue to be mean. What's up with that?


----------



## ashmamma84

Spicy shrimp sushi from Tank. Oh and some ebi tempura, too!


----------



## Fuzzy

A maple bar, a chocolate iced cinnamon roll, and a bavarian cream.


----------



## Lady at Large

Fuzzy said:


> It was really tasty... but it was from a local creamery chain known as Leatherby's. It was a difficult decision.. it was either the Golden Nugget (as described above) or the Black and Tan ( Vanilla and Toasted Almond Ice cream drowned in caramel and chocolate sauces, with chipped almonds, whipped cream and a cherry.



Leatherby's, wow I haven't heard that name in a while...I went to Taylorsville as a senior and we would go to Leatherby's for every special event and then the movie afterward. Good times and icecream what could be better!


----------



## Brandi

Ham, mashed potatoes, cauliflower and carrots YUM


----------



## Fuzzy

Lady at Large said:


> Leatherby's, wow I haven't heard that name in a while...I went to Taylorsville as a senior and we would go to Leatherby's for every special event and then the movie afterward. Good times and icecream what could be better!



We were told by a friend to go to the Taylorsville location as opposed to the Midvale location because it was better.

Later I found out that what she meant is that the Midvale location serves alot of tamales. My reaction was, "What? But I love tamales!"


----------



## Fuzzy

A late sunday concocction of cubed pork, mashed potatoes, turkey gravy, and stuffing.. all mixed together. :blush:


----------



## BigJB1974

Fish and chips with a pickle and a glass of mug root beer.:eat2:


----------



## troubadours

grilled chicken with cheese on a toasted roll :eat2: and garlic mashed potatoes


----------



## BigCutieAsshley

watermelon and Poppycock Pecan Delight!

Yummy :eat2:


----------



## collegeguy2514

frosted flakes strait out of the box.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Goat cheese, genoa salami, rosemary ham and mini-roma tomatoes on toasted russian rye.

And "revive" (fruit punch) Vitamin Water.

I'm home from work today


----------



## troubadours

french onion soup! :eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit

"energy" Vitamin Water (tropical citrus flavor)
That's for you, SVS!


----------



## PamelaLois

I am eating leftover farmstand fresh sweetcorn, sliced off the cob and sauteed in a little butter with garlic salt & pepper. Mmmmmmm tasty summer midwest food


----------



## Friday

Fuzzy said:


> ( Dear Husband.. or Damn Husband... Interchangable...  )



Actually, yes, both of the above but when I first got online I used it because it's DH's initials.


----------



## Pink

one of my peanutbutter rice krispy treats with a big glass of milk


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> "energy" Vitamin Water (tropical citrus flavor)
> That's for you, SVS!



I envy you. I can't drink that one this late because of the caffeine!

I love me some Vitamin Water.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

but there's hamburger thawing in the kitchen, so it looks like burgers on the grill perhaps or hamburger pie maybe....yum:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> but there's hamburger thawing in the kitchen, so it looks like burgers on the grill perhaps or hamburger pie maybe....yum:eat2:



Mr. J! Long time no see!! Welcome back 

And...please explain hamburger pie!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

1-1 1/2 lbs. of browned & drained ground beef
1 can of (your choice, it works with any, though my fav is tomato) tomato, cream of mushroom or celery soup
1 can or 1/2 of fresh green beans (also works with your fav veggie)
6-8 medium potatoes peeled, boiled and mashed how you like 'em
4-6 slices of american cheese, velvetta or monteray jack 

using your fav casserole dish, put in your browned hamburger, pour the soup in on top, next comes the beans, and finish with the mashed potatoes on top. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes, during the last 10 take out and arrange the cheese slices on top and continue to bake until cheese is melted.

This dish usually only lasts one night at our house it's so good.

But funny thing, I didn't cook tonight, so we ended up eating sloppy joes, with sweet corn, green beans cooked with hambone, and some summer squash w/ brown sugar, as we tried using left-over side dishes to use up everything.


adam


----------



## CuteyChubb

Hamburger pie sounds good...thanks for the recipe!


----------



## CuteyChubb

Eggs, sausage, buttered toast with a hot cup of coffee.


----------



## Tracyarts

Some yellow/Rainier cherries that I needed to finish up for breakfast this morning because they weren't gonna keep much longer.

They are good, very sweet, but good...
Tracy


----------



## sunnie1653

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> 1-1 1/2 lbs. of browned & drained ground beef
> 1 can of (your choice, it works with any, though my fav is tomato) tomato, cream of mushroom or celery soup
> 1 can or 1/2 of fresh green beans (also works with your fav veggie)
> 6-8 medium potatoes peeled, boiled and mashed how you like 'em
> 4-6 slices of american cheese, velvetta or monteray jack
> 
> using your fav casserole dish, put in your browned hamburger, pour the soup in on top, next comes the beans, and finish with the mashed potatoes on top. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes, during the last 10 take out and arrange the cheese slices on top and continue to bake until cheese is melted.
> 
> This dish usually only lasts one night at our house it's so good.
> 
> But funny thing, I didn't cook tonight, so we ended up eating sloppy joes, with sweet corn, green beans cooked with hambone, and some summer squash w/ brown sugar, as we tried using left-over side dishes to use up everything.
> 
> 
> adam




That's like.. Shepherd's Pie! I make it all the time, its SO yummy  I love it.  (next time try tomato soup and mixing in some garlic and parmesan cheese, holy crap.. talk about yummy... then put some cheddar on top of your potatoes.. ummmmmm I'm gonna make this tonight I think. )


----------



## sunnie1653

Oh ya and I just ate a chocolate cream Oreo. *SO* chocolatey.


----------



## troubadours

bagel with cream cheese and a glazed donut :eat2: 

yeah someone went to dunkin donuts today and brought back goodies :bow:


----------



## Zandoz

Corned beef on rye, chips, dill pickle, diet DrPepper, and rice pudding.


----------



## LJ Rock

a banana :happy:


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

You are most welcome, enjoy=)


adam


----------



## Brandi

Crab melt. (crab, red pepper, green onion, mayo) put on a already crispy english muffin and add cheese, put in oven until cheese is melted. YUM


----------



## Mishty

Brandi said:


> Crab melt. (crab, red pepper, green onion, mayo) put on a already crispy english muffin and add cheese, put in oven until cheese is melted. YUM



that's at awesome twist on a classic!! :smitten:


----------



## Brandi

Missblueyedeath said:


> that's at awesome twist on a classic!! :smitten:



I'm having it for lunch too lol


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

Treacle Tart & Custard!

:eat1:


----------



## Esme

I'm eating some yellow (Napoleon) cherries and some red (Hudson) cherries. I was up towards Michigan's cherry capital last week and got some fresh. YUMMY!


----------



## SoVerySoft

I'm eating a bowl of that Philadelphia Cheesecake in a tub stuff, with fresh blueberries and dehydrated strawberries mixed in.

I tried to take a pic..but it looked BAD. lol


----------



## Brandi

Graham crackers stopped with cream cheese/vanilla yoghurt mixture and sliced strawberries on top! YUM!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

A late dinner of Mueslix with soy milk.
Yummy!!!


----------



## out.of.habit

Cheese Lover's pizza earlier, and now, Revive Vitamin Water with some vodka.


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> ...Revive Vitamin Water with some vodka.



oh, you clever clever woman. A whole new way of looking at vitamin water!


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> oh, you clever clever woman. A whole new way of looking at vitamin water!



It's kind of like dangerous Kool-Aid. You taste just a hint of the bitterness. Just a hint.


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> It's kind of like dangerous Kool-Aid. You taste just a hint of the bitterness. Just a hint.



I'm bringing my Margaritaville machine to Heather's bash...think of ingredients you'd like me to bring with!

Think..Margaritas, Daquiris, hell - any kind of slushie!


----------



## ashmamma84

A "Gotta Have It" sized cup of Chocolate Devotion from Cold Stone.


----------



## Esme

I just had a bowl of Raisin Bran with 2% milk. :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

A leftover piece of the multigrain bread from Cosi. It's SOOOOO good.


----------



## TraciJo67

:eat1: A very tasty bag of gourmet popcorn, with a caramel & cheddar blend.


----------



## Michelle

A great, big toasted whole wheat bagel with cream cheese and ham, and some watermelon.

Bought corn and chicken today to make fried corn and bbq chicken just like Jamie and never got to it because it's so hot outside.


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm bringing my Margaritaville machine to Heather's bash...think of ingredients you'd like me to bring with!
> 
> Think..Margaritas, Daquiris, hell - any kind of slushie!



Marvelous! I'll totally help buy things for it!


----------



## jamie

Bluebell Century Sundae (mmms I think that is the name) it is almond ice cream with pieces of cake and some amaretto cream something or other...all I have to say is take me now..I have found heaven in a bowl. :eat2: 

Aww Michelle, turn up the AC and get to cooking.

(I am such a big talker...I have been keeping the blinds closed the air down to 68 and the ceiling fans on high....I am miserable, crabby, and melting).


----------



## Fuzzy

Freshly baked biscuits with honeybutter and jam


----------



## mossystate

A piece of bra carrot from my homemade chicken soup..fell off the spoon, 2 hours ago..did not feel it...I do NOT waste food...


----------



## Zandoz

Bacon & toast


----------



## Fuzzy

mossystate said:


> A piece of bra carrot from my homemade chicken soup..fell off the spoon, 2 hours ago..did not feel it...I do NOT waste food...



A piece of bra?


----------



## Esme

a piece of Italian bread with Nutella... YUM!


----------



## mossystate

Fuzzy said:


> A piece of bra?



Well, it MIGHT have been a little....FUZZY...


----------



## Friday

Brie and Wheat Thins with a Talking Rain Ice in strawberry kiwi.


----------



## Brandi

Tomato melt with cucumber slices on the side. YUM


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

the cheapest chocolate dessert you can get


----------



## IdahoCynth

Pringles Spicy Guacamole potato chips with slices of avadaco on them.


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> Pringles Spicy Guacamole potato chips with slices of avadaco on them.



I am not usually a Pringles fan but that sounds really good!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Chicken and rice and blueberry yogurt with some granola and a diet 7 up.


----------



## MissToodles

Fuzzy's Syrian Lentil stew . He did not fly over here and make me a batch. It's defintely a keeper recipe and freezes well.


----------



## Tracyarts

Well, just finished it and washed my hands... but I had *the* juicest most oangey orange I have ever had. Just a normal orange from the supermarket, but it had thin skin, a ton of orange flavor, and was extremely juicy. Guess I grabbed juicing oranges, but they weren't labeled as such. I am going back to look for them again when we do the shopping at the end of the week. 

Tracy


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Ice cold watermellon!!:eat2:


----------



## Mishty

cold Meatball pizza and Arbys cool ranch-sour cream dipping sauce and a big huge icy mug of Rolling Rock.


Hangover cure #410:blink:


----------



## Friday

Peaches, strawberries and cantaloupe. Damn my husband puts together a great fruit bowl in my lunch.


----------



## Fuzzy

MissToodles said:


> Fuzzy's Syrian Lentil stew . He did not fly over here and make me a batch. It's defintely a keeper recipe and freezes well.



Help Help! I'm unable to rep Toodles!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Extreme Tots from Sonic.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Pepperoni pizza with extra cheese and an icy glass of sweet tea. Oh the tea is for drinking but I love it so. :wubu:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

leftover chilli and brown rice from last night. No soured cream left so Im having natural yogurt on it, still tasty.


----------



## SuperMishe

Cocoa Pebbles!!! :eat1:


----------



## ashmamma84

Southwestern hash browns and scrambled cheese eggs...


----------



## Fuzzy

A Hostess Chocolate Pudding Pie.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Cheese pizza and lemon-lime Kool Aid.


----------



## Friday

Nice seedy bread with sweet butter, swiss and salami.


----------



## mossystate

Just finished two, toasted english muffins with butter..one had Smuckers low sugar raspberry jam..the other...some French apricot preserves ( a little too sweet for my taste, but had nice hunks of apricots......I can't seem to get enough to eat, today..*L*..better go to bed!


----------



## Esme

I'm making a tomato sammich... fresh sourdough bread, lightly toasted, buttered lightly, then some mayo (just enough to hold the tomatoes in place and squish a tiny bit) then sliced, fresh from my garden heirloom tomatoes seasoned with a little salt and pepper.

I'm pretty sure this is what's for lunch in heaven. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Esme said:


> I'm making a tomato sammich... fresh sourdough bread, lightly toasted, buttered lightly, then some mayo (just enough to hold the tomatoes in place and squish a tiny bit) then sliced, fresh from my garden heirloom tomatoes seasoned with a little salt and pepper.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is what's for lunch in heaven. :eat2:



Mouth....watering..............!


----------



## Fuzzy

Pizzzzzzzza!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Red slurpee.


----------



## ashmamma84

Chicago stuffed pizza -- sausage, mushrooms, green pepper and onion, mozarella sticks and a pepsi.


----------



## Esme

SoVerySoft said:


> Mouth....watering..............!



I kind of thought that one would get to ya!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Home made chocolate milk shake.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I just back from running. Now I have the Sugar Ray playing in my head (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPcX-5Tmqt8), but I'm about to shower and make some pancakes with chips. I haven't decided if I'm going to put peanut butter or chocolate yet though.  

Maybe later I'll make a shake too (That sounds good right about now [Hence the person above me ]).


----------



## Rowan

about to eat last nights left overs of steak tips, potatoes and gravy and broccoli...as i sit naked around the house (yes...a bit hung over...have today off) lol


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm still pondering how I'm gonna get ahold of Misty's Egg McMuffins... Right NOW!


----------



## ashmamma84

Organic plain yogurt, granola, fresh ripe raspberries and honey drizzled on top.


----------



## Esme

Two nice, juicy plums... cold from the fridge.

Geez, I sound like William Carlos Williams.


----------



## MissToodles

Eating lunch, which I'll just call 'stuff'. I took leftover brown, mixed it with manwich sauce, green chiles, green beans and cheddar and cooked it all together. Not half bad, wouldn't go out of my way to make it again, but a decent on the spot meal.


----------



## JeanC

A throw together lunch. Home today (last Friday off for a while). Soft fried 3 corn tortillas and stuffed them with shredded cheese and chopped tomato, sprinkled on some Tabasco and then hard fried them and MMMMMMMMMMMMMM yummy!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Doritos new flavors. Its a pre-mixed bag of Hot Wings and Blue Cheese flavored. OMG... love it!


----------



## ashmamma84

Peach chicken wings, crayfish and corn fritters, fried catfish, blackeyed peas and rice...YUM! :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Shrimp salad; romane lettuce, cheese, sunflower seeds and salad shrimp.

Pre-dressing






ohhh all dressed up and only one place to go~


----------



## Fuzzy

Messy Marvins (also known as Sloppy Joes..)


----------



## Heavy_Cream

IdahoCynth said:


> Shrimp salad; romane lettuce, cheese, sunflower seeds and salad shrimp.
> 
> Pre-dressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh all dressed up and only one place to go~



Wow...what kind of dressing is that?


----------



## IdahoCynth

Heavy_Cream said:


> Wow...what kind of dressing is that?




Kraft french dressing.


----------



## JoyJoy

my new love...Rosemary and Olive Oil Triscuits and brie. Fresh blueberries on the side.


----------



## Fuzzy

Mexican Coca-Cola


----------



## SoVerySoft

A "break bar" from Cosi.

I do NOT recommend.


I want some of Fuzzy's soda.


----------



## PamelaLois

Just finished some spinach lasagna and meatballs from the Italian import store. Also had some boccocini (little fresh mozarella balls) and this amazing spicy garlicky green olive salad


----------



## PamelaLois

Fuzzy said:


> Messy Marvins (also known as Sloppy Joes..)



My family always called them "Untidy Josephs" and my mom made a strange version consisting of browned ground beef and Campbells Chicken Gumbo soup and some other ingredients I can't remember. Don't ask me where it came from, odd mix to be sure, but quite tasty


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

yea, I've heard it's like shepard's pie and your version with the garlic & parm soounds good too, but not the cheddar cheese, don't want the oily mess, I prefer a cheese that melts smoothly. I like cheddar better with just crackers or maybe on a grilled cheese as the second cheese I use, I like really cheesy grilled cheese. It's good for extra cheese on top of those Totino's frozen pizzas too, thanks.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Hey Brandi, I tried finding a recipe for crab salad to make for sandwiches, but couldn't find one like I had last year. Which had celery, mayo, crab meat alittle onion and I put hot sauce on the sandwich and boy was it tasty. Have you got a good recipe I could try?

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Tina

My Birthday cake. Moist chocolate cake with a thick raspberry filling and whipped cream frosting. Nummy. :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tina said:


> My Birthday cake. Moist chocolate cake with a thick raspberry filling and whipped cream frosting. Nummy. :eat2:



Happy belated birthday Tina!


----------



## BigJB1974

Baked chicken,salad,alfredo noodles and apple pie.:eat1:


----------



## Brandi

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Hey Brandi, I tried finding a recipe for crab salad to make for sandwiches, but couldn't find one like I had last year. Which had celery, mayo, crab meat alittle onion and I put hot sauce on the sandwich and boy was it tasty. Have you got a good recipe I could try?
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



Ingredients:
1 pound crab
8 ounces cream cheese 
4 ounces mayonnaise
2 green onions, diced
1 stalk celery, diced
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1/4 of a medium red AND green pepper chopped small
Hot sauce to your desired heat

Mix this all together! It makes an awesome crab melt with your favourite cheese.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

IdahoCynth said:


> Kraft french dressing.



OK, thank you.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Thanks for the recipe I'll try it next time we get some crab meat, as this batch got turned into a crab-pasta salad with just onions, celery, mayo and the meat, then I add the hot sauce to my portion....like what I just ate, yum!


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Dark chocolate M & M's.:eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84

Special K Chocolatey Delight


----------



## PamelaLois

I am eating Bear Creek creamy potato soup to which I have added extra potatoes and used chicken broth in place of half the water. Also, lots of cheddar cheese on top. Yummy :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fuzzy said:


> I'm still pondering how I'm gonna get ahold of Misty's Egg McMuffins... Right NOW!



ummm...you can grab ahold of my McMuffins anytime


----------



## ashmamma84

MisticalMisty said:


> ummm...you can grab ahold of my McMuffins anytime



::giggle, snort, giggle, snort::


----------



## Fuzzy

Chocolately Peanut Butter Bars!  

View attachment bars.jpg


----------



## MissToodles

recipe, please!


----------



## Friday

Crackers, Brie and pecans with an ice cold Diet Coke.


----------



## sunnie1653

I just finished eating a PB&J sammich. Yummy.


----------



## Kimberleigh

Salmon cakes and baked acorn squash....delish!!


----------



## babyjeep21

At this very moment??? A peach.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Chocolate ice cream. I thought I didn't like chocolate ice cream. Maybe my taste buds are growing up and expanding their horizons. Hmmm, what else in the old list of foods I don't like shal I re-try?


----------



## Mishty

a huge chunk of Mexican Melting Cheese, not melted.
and a bottle of water with a "kool-aid pak" added.

god i'm starvin here...


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Oooo, speaking of Kool-Aid, I was watching "Feasting on Asphalt" last night, and somewhere in between eastern Ark. and Memphis they pulled into a bbq place that offered pickles floating in a jar of cherry kool-aid, having discarded the pickle juice and replaceing it with cherry kool-aid. Alton said the cherry wasn't overing powering and it was actually *good eats*, but was pretty much a regional thing as well.

What am I gonn eat next, a couple of polish sausages w/ cheese and mustard, maybe some left over crab salad with some iced green sun tea, sweetened of course.

And the Jimi reference didn't go unnoticed....always good to represent


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## SoVerySoft

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Oooo, speaking of Kool-Aid, I was watching "Feasting on Asphalt" last night, and somewhere in between eastern Ark. and Memphis they pulled into a bbq place that offered pickles floating in a jar of cherry kool-aid, having discarded the pickle juice and replaceing it with cherry kool-aid. Alton said the cherry wasn't overing powering and it was actually *good eats*, but was pretty much a regional thing as well....



click here


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Brach's Peanut Butter Clusters.


----------



## ValentineBBW

I bought these on a whim...OMG so good.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I've not tried wasabi yet, how's it taste, I like hot stuff, but not crazy about horseradish.

Today's lunch for Sunday after church is pot roast cooked in a crock pot while at church, lots of carrots, green beans & potatoes along with dinner rolls & butter.

Speaking of rolls, I bought this t-shirt at a place in Ind. know as much for they're rolls as they are for they're steaks, The Beef House logo is on the back side while the front says: "got rolls?" Being a hardcore fa like I am, that has a special meaning for me


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Esme

Toasted English muffin with butter and home made strawberry jam...



and a diet Dr. Pepper :blush:


----------



## babyjeep21

I know it's only 10:20AM... but damnit, I'm having some chips ahoy!


----------



## Fuzzy

Another Dark Chocolate Mint 3 Musketeers bar


----------



## Esme

Fuzzy, did you ever post the recipe for the chocolate peanut butter bars?

They look yummy!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> Another Dark Chocolate Mint 3 Musketeers bar


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Tomato Bisque. Yes, it's a breakfast food now.


----------



## babyjeep21

Sloppy Joes and Steak Fries


YAY.


----------



## SilkyAngela

one of those little cheese spread and cracker packs with the plastic wand to smear the cheese :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A ham, egg, and cheese panini.


----------



## Fuzzy

Birthday Lunch: sliced brisket and smoked turkey, with oven taters, slaw and corn bread. 

Birthday Dinner.... um..


----------



## Esme

Right now, I'm nibbling a bit of bacon left over from lunch, which was home made blts with tomatoes from my garden. YUMMY!:eat2:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Enjoying the day off - having some Marci's Old-Fashioned Kettle Korn (perfect sweet/salty combo) followed by a Dasani chaser.


----------



## IdahoCynth

a cup full of green grapes.


----------



## collegeguy2514

2 cherry pop tarts and milk


----------



## babyjeep21

Cinnamon Toast Crunch..... mmmmmm


----------



## Fuzzy

the last of the darn good chocolate cake.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Just got done with: Veggie chips and some cactus cooler.


----------



## IdahoCynth

A hunk of swiss cheese that I bit off the block... because I can.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

I'm being a bad girl!
Eating Doritos Buffalo Wing/Bleu Cheese mix. Um... yummy!
I think Sasha may have mentioned these somewhere on the boards and I obviously recommend them!


----------



## Britannia

Black tea and frozen mini Butterfinger Crisps.

:eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Ham and swiss omelette, tater tots, and a cold glass of milk.


----------



## ValentineBBW

A slice of buttermilk pound cake. delicious


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Buffalo wings with ranch dressing. Yes, for breakfast!


----------



## Brandi

I'm having a very loaded chili dog for breakfast. YUMYUMYUM


----------



## SoVerySoft

ValentineBBW said:


> A slice of buttermilk pound cake. delicious



That _sounds_ delicious!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

ScreamingChicken said:


> Buffalo wings with ranch dressing. Yes, for breakfast!





Brandi said:


> I'm having a very loaded chili dog for breakfast. YUMYUMYUM



Ahhhh breakfasts of champions!

You are both an inspiration


----------



## lysh

steamed green beans & potatoes with cheese and bacon!
:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: 
(I'm using a fork though *lol*)


----------



## LoneyFatGirl

a handful of pretzels with some french onion dip and lemon iced tea


----------



## SoVerySoft

Just finished bacon and eggs, a bagel, oj and a "plumcot" (apricot/plum hybrid)


----------



## sunnie1653

I was just munching on a handful of crackers with a bit of a cream cheese "cheese ball" ... its so so so simple and spicy and yummy.


----------



## Brandi

I made a homemade peach sherbert and I mixed it with homemade vanilla ice cream....I'm having three big scoops of this right now. Very delish!:smitten:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A rising crust pepperoni pizza.





The whole damn thing!


----------



## Fuzzy

Lil'Debbie Devil Cakes


----------



## LoneyFatGirl

3 layer triple chocolate cake with peanut butter icing and crushed reese's peanut butter cups on top and a glass of milk...for breakfast...just because I can!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Cheese and mushroom omelette.


----------



## Kimberleigh

Carrot cake, with cream cheese icing. :eat2:


----------



## bmann0413

I'm eating a lot right now...

I'm eating a king-size Crunch bar, three slices of cheese pizza, two cheeseburgers, a big cup of Sprite, a pint of ice cream, a big thingie of fries, some beef noodles, cheese sticks, some chips, and some ravioli....

I don't know why, though. I just feel really hungry right now...


----------



## toni

a bag of quakes rice snakes...ranch flavor:eat2:


----------



## GoddessPatty

ham and swiss sandwich on orowheat whole wheat bread, cut up watermelon and some lays wavy ranch chips!


----------



## Fuzzy

Pork chile verde burrito smothered in chile verde with beans, rice, and slaw.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade pizza, with tons of cheese, pepperoni, sausage and huge pieces of bacon.
Chicken wings, deep fried smothered in dianas spicy sauce (for me) and my daughter is having diana's honey garlic.

Dessert is oreo cookies and milk


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tuna with extra mayo on Triscuits with giant green olives on the side.


----------



## mimosa

Fuzzy said:


> Pork chile verde burrito smothered in chile verde with beans, rice, and slaw.



Muy Bien, Fuzzy.  Pero slaw?....ah...no no no.  

My Mexican Mama came over my place and made the best tacos ever.:eat2:


----------



## Esme

Dark chocolate peanut M&Ms. I think I've discovered heaven! :eat2: :smitten:


----------



## TearInYourHand

A big bowl of Special K with red berries. 1% milk.


----------



## Fuzzy

Fried southern-style taters with diced ham, fried egg and cheese in a wrap.


----------



## Brandi

peach creamsicle ice cream..yes homemade and heavenly


----------



## IdahoCynth

Mini York Pepermint Pattes.


----------



## Friday

Keebler Club crackers and Brie.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Nairn's oatcakes with pineapple flavoured soft cheese coated in almonds, nummy! 

Took a pic too, in case people didn't know what oatcakes are. 

View attachment oaties.JPG


----------



## ashmamma84

Gala apples and cheese


----------



## Esme

half of a ginormous peach with vanilla yogurt and Bare Naked granola. YUM!


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished a sausage roll (eh, not spicy enough) and an oatmeal raisin cookie.

I'm going to finish up with a banana. Exciting, eh? I'm trying hard to get back on track with my food. I fell off the wagon hard there for a couple months.


Thank DOG that there are non-fat latte's out there. And blessings to the makers of Splenda.

:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

I get a kraft email about once a week, as soon as I saw this picture, I had to make it. YUM

View attachment heaven.jpg


*Caramel Crunch Bars*


4-1/2 HONEY MAID Honey Grahams 
1 pkg. (11 oz.) KRAFT Caramel Bits 
2 Tbsp. milk 
1/2 cup PLANTERS COCKTAIL Peanuts 
1/2 cup JET-PUFFED Miniature Marshmallows 
1/2 cup coarsely crushed pretzels 
4 squares BAKER'S Semi-Sweet Baking Chocolate, melted 


LINE 8-inch square pan with foil, with ends of foil extending over sides of pan. Spray with cooking spray. Place grahams on bottom of pan, cutting to fit if necessary. 

MICROWAVE caramel bits and milk in microwaveable bowl on HIGH 2 min. or until caramel bits are completely melted and mixture is well blended, stirring every 30 sec. Pour over grahams; top with peanuts, marshmallows and pretzels. Drizzle with chocolate. 

REFRIGERATE at least 1 hour. Use foil handles to remove dessert from pan before cutting into bars to serve. 


Mine are in the fridge as we speak,...I snuck a taste lol omg good


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi said:


> I get a kraft email about once a week, as soon as I saw this picture, I had to make it. YUM
> 
> View attachment 27485
> 
> 
> *Caramel Crunch Bars*
> 
> 
> 4-1/2 HONEY MAID Honey Grahams
> 1 pkg. (11 oz.) KRAFT Caramel Bits
> 2 Tbsp. milk
> 1/2 cup PLANTERS COCKTAIL Peanuts
> 1/2 cup JET-PUFFED Miniature Marshmallows
> 1/2 cup coarsely crushed pretzels
> 4 squares BAKER'S Semi-Sweet Baking Chocolate, melted
> 
> 
> LINE 8-inch square pan with foil, with ends of foil extending over sides of pan. Spray with cooking spray. Place grahams on bottom of pan, cutting to fit if necessary.
> 
> MICROWAVE caramel bits and milk in microwaveable bowl on HIGH 2 min. or until caramel bits are completely melted and mixture is well blended, stirring every 30 sec. Pour over grahams; top with peanuts, marshmallows and pretzels. Drizzle with chocolate.
> 
> REFRIGERATE at least 1 hour. Use foil handles to remove dessert from pan before cutting into bars to serve.
> 
> 
> Mine are in the fridge as we speak,...I snuck a taste lol omg good



Those look really good Brandi, thank you for posting the recipe! I didn't even know they made caramel bits. It looks like it makes the perfect amount too. I am going to add this to my "try it" list


----------



## Fuzzy

Butterfingers! Mrs. Fuzzy bought a few bags of halloween candy.. and they're disappearing..  

View attachment buttfinger.jpg


----------



## TearInYourHand

Ruby Ripples said:


> Nairn's oatcakes with pineapple flavoured soft cheese coated in almonds, nummy!
> 
> Took a pic too, in case people didn't know what oatcakes are.



Ooohh that looks delicious! I always love to see people's food from other countries! I don't think I've ever seen anything in the US like that cheese!


----------



## Fascinita

What I'm eating now is a vegetarian "pigfoot" (just a big chunk of roasted tofu, shaped like a cloven hoof) and a bottle of beer. It's cuz, in spite of not eating meat, I wanted to sound just like that fine lady, Bessie Smith.:eat1: 

"Up in Harlem every Saturday night
When the highbrows get together its just so right
They all congregate at an all night hop
And what they do is Oo Bop Bee Dap
Oh Hannah Brown from way cross town
Gets full of coin and starts breaking 'em down
And at the break of day
You can hear ol' Hannah say
'Gimme a pigfoot and a bottle of beer.
Send me again. I don't care.
I feel just like I wanna clown.
Give the piano player a drink because he's bringing me down!
He's gotta rhyme, yeah! When he stomps his feet.
He sends me right off to sleep.
Check all your razors and your guns.
We gonna be arrested when the wagon comes.
I wanna pigfoot and a bottle of beer.
Send me cause I don't care.
Blame me cause I don't care.
Gimme a pigfoot and a bottle of beer.
Send me again, I don't care.
I feel just like I wanna clown.
Give the piano player a drink because he's bringing me down.
He's got rhyme, Yeah, when he stomps his feet.
He sends me right off to sleep.
Check all your razors and your guns.
Do the Shim-Sham Shimmy 'til the rising sun.
Give me a reaper and a gang of gin.
Play me cause I'm in my sin.
Blame me cause I'm full of gin.'"


----------



## Brandi

IdahoCynth said:


> Those look really good Brandi, thank you for posting the recipe! I didn't even know they made caramel bits. It looks like it makes the perfect amount too. I am going to add this to my "try it" list



OMG sooo good! You will love these! I had to really check my blood sugar after, but so worth it lol What's another little prick in my life for something heavenly 

Right now, I'm starving, so I made my "it's gonna hold me over chowder" lol Pretty much a can of mushroom soup with left over tuna casserole (my lunch that I didn't get to eat), heat together and YUM. I've also used clam chowder instead of mushroom soup. YUM


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I've been looking for those, where did you find them, they ddon't seem to be in this part of the country yet, which is east-central Illinois. That or like many products we want if it doesn't sell well, it gets pulled from the shelves...and sometimes it doesn't even make it to the shelves...Walmart!

I even asked local groceriers and no one knew what I was talking about or who made them.

I need to try them, once I find them in my carmel-apple cider cake donuts and it's cider-season now.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## out.of.habit

Speaking of apple season, and cider season, I'm definitely having Apple Crisp Pie, and fresh cider for breakfast. Mmm...



Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> I've been looking for those, where did you find them, they ddon't seem to be in this part of the country yet, which is east-central Illinois. That or like many products we want if it doesn't sell well, it gets pulled from the shelves...and sometimes it doesn't even make it to the shelves...Walmart!
> 
> I even asked local groceriers and no one knew what I was talking about or who made them.
> 
> I need to try them, once I find them in my carmel-apple cider cake donuts and it's cider-season now.
> 
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## mossystate

Apple/cinnamon tea and a peanut butter slathered banana...still can't taste anything...


----------



## elaine dressed in cobras

wheat thins...boring i know...


----------



## collegeguy2514

leftover quesadillas


----------



## GoddessPatty

Had some leftover Grands biscuits so I took some honey ham and fried it up in a pan with a bit of Italian dressing and melted swiss cheese on it. Then ate this sandwich with Pringles...mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## GoddessPatty

Heres what i had for lunch yesterday....

Some rosemary and olive oil triscuits with cream cheese and some pieces of leftover fried chicken and some huge green grapes from Chile!


----------



## SoVerySoft

GoddessPatty said:


> Heres what i had for lunch yesterday....
> 
> Some rosemary and olive oil triscuits with cream cheese and some pieces of leftover fried chicken and some huge green grapes from Chile!



That's my kinda lunch. I love a plate full of this-n-that!

Patty, I've really been enjoying your pics. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Esme

Brandi said:


> What's another little prick in my life for something heavenly



HAHAHHAHAHAHHAAHA!


----------



## curvaluscious

Right now, I'm eating sliced Finlandia (the light version, actually - but it's damned good) Swiss Cheese right out of the deli paper. It's my appetizer while a slice of Sicilian pizza is heating up in the toaster oven.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

nevermind, I found them today at wally world and it's the same thing I bought from a bakery supply place, I thought it'd be different, like lil' dots or bits.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I once worked with a guy named mackerel, so named cause he told me, just as he studdered, so did his mom, and she was saying micheal, but that's what the nurses heard and wrote down as legal name.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Fuzzy

Cookies-n-Cream Poptart. I had a craving.


----------



## out.of.habit

A candy apple from a local place called The Cider Mill. Caramel candy, granny smith apple. Delicious.


----------



## Brandi

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> I've been looking for those, where did you find them, they ddon't seem to be in this part of the country yet, which is east-central Illinois. That or like many products we want if it doesn't sell well, it gets pulled from the shelves...and sometimes it doesn't even make it to the shelves...Walmart!
> 
> I even asked local groceriers and no one knew what I was talking about or who made them.
> 
> I need to try them, once I find them in my carmel-apple cider cake donuts and it's cider-season now.
> 
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



Hmmm I got mine at walmart, but I'm in canada


----------



## IdahoCynth

Warm pumpkin bread with butter... mmmmm


----------



## PamelaLois

a golden delicious apple with peanut butter on it


----------



## Fuzzy

Do I eat the last of Mrs. Fuzzy's homemade cinnamon twists.. or do I eat one of the last three peaches from our trees? 

View attachment cinna.jpg


View attachment peach.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit

Fuzzy said:


> Do I eat the last of Mrs. Fuzzy's homemade cinnamon twists.. or do I eat one of the last three peaches from our trees?



BOTH! Dilemma solved!  :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

I'd have to eat the cinnamon twists.


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> I'd have to eat the cinnamon twists.



And then a peach.

o.o.h. knows what she's tawkin about!


----------



## Brandi

Well I'm not eating exactly right now, but my daughter has requested some of the vegetable lentil soup and tuna cheese bread (tuna melts). 
That is what we are having for lunch.
Banana yoghurt smoothie as well. 

Well balanced eh? smirk


----------



## SoVerySoft

Hot pastrami left over from lunch yesterday


----------



## sunnie1653

Caramel apple pie w/cinnamon ice cream 

Yummy.


----------



## Brandi

Chili dog soup. lol I have no buns, so I cut up hot dogs, put in in the chili and topped with cheese. I'm scooping it up with tortilla scoop chips...very nice. lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

Green seedless grapes


----------



## Tina

Some Grains First whole grain crackers with some blue cheese roasted pecan dip from Trader Joe's.


----------



## GoddessPatty

Leftover chinese takeout...Chicken chowmein, broccoli, orange chicken and veggie eggroll....


----------



## Ruby Ripples

patty, man alive I want to live at yours!!

Im having honey roast cashew nuts YUMMMM and a pomegranate! Yay its pomegranate season again!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A few skewers of red onion pieces that have been marianated in Italian dressing then grilled to where the edges are black and charred. :eat2:


----------



## Tanicarl

a hostess cherry fruit pie


----------



## lpssway

I'm eating a bag of Dorito's right now. Mmmm, after you haven't had them in months, they taste even better.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm also eating some Doritos Cheddar BBQ crisps. While I try to figure out if I'm eating in, or eating out.. seeing how I'm alone this evening.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tina said:


> Some Grains First whole grain crackers with some blue cheese roasted pecan dip from Trader Joe's.



Blue cheese roasted pecan dip?? Is that in their dairy case?? I want to try that!!


----------



## sunnie1653

Thanks to Fuzzy's post on the "What's your worst food" thread, I'm making eggs. Overeasy, even. With toast. Mmmmm.


----------



## LoneyFatGirl

...Lucky Charms...I feel like a kid again!


----------



## SilkyAngela

pork roast, carrots, onions, and red potatoes I cooked overnight. :eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked

Cinnamon Life cereal with soymilk and a peach yogurt plus coffee.


----------



## Weejee

MMMM BOY, ALMOND JOY!
*TWO* of 'em!:eat2:


----------



## supersoup

spinach artichoke tortilla chips, dipping them in sour cream.

heaven.


----------



## Esme

A hamburger with homemade guac and a diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Scrambled eggs, bacon, and coffee with amaretto creamer.


----------



## lysh

GoddessPatty said:


> Heres what i had for lunch yesterday....
> 
> Some rosemary and olive oil triscuits with cream cheese and some pieces of leftover fried chicken and some huge green grapes from Chile!



Golly gee, can I come and stay at your place FOREVER ... you eats some yummy things!

:batting:


----------



## love dubh

Whole wheat rotini with sauteed ground turkey (let some red pepper flakes simmer in the oil beforehand), chopped onion, garlic, and green pepper, and mushrooms. Threw a bit of chunky garden sauce in. Yummmmo.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I just had two steak sandwiches with provolone, sauteed onions, lettuce, and I put pepper vinegar on the second one. Twas great.

My mother said we're having chinese to night, so I'm prepared.


----------



## Fuzzy

Diet Pepsi with Lime


----------



## ashmamma84

Red pepper hummus, pitas and fresh veggies.


----------



## Esme

a big yummy bowl of cocoa krispies and milk... my Saturday treat


----------



## IdahoCynth

french toast with white corn syrup..... mmm


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> french toast with white corn syrup..... mmm



oh man...looks good! corn syrup? Instead of maple or some kind of jam or something?


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> oh man...looks good! corn syrup? Instead of maple or some kind of jam or something?



I have never tried french toast with anything other than white corn syrup. My mom always served it to us that way, and it would seem so wrong to not have it "like always".


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> I have never tried french toast with anything other than white corn syrup. My mom always served it to us that way, and it would seem so wrong to not have it "like always".



That makes sense! I'm sure it's good - and I bet Brandi would chose it over maple!


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> That makes sense! I'm sure it's good - and I bet Brandi would chose it over maple!




If she tries it, I just hope it doesn't put Brandi into a sugar coma. I wouldn't want to be responsible for that! 

I am not a fan of maple syrup. I top my pancakes with sunny side up eggs or chokecherry syrup (sooooo goood) or what ever jelly I have on hand microwaved into syrup.


----------



## Fuzzy

Double cheese cauliflower soup (in the crockpot) with yummy crusty french country bread from Kneaders.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fideo pasta tossed with butter, some chicken breast pieces, and grated roasted garlic cheese.


----------



## Brandi

IdahoCynth said:


> If she tries it, I just hope it doesn't put Brandi into a sugar coma. I wouldn't want to be responsible for that!
> 
> I am not a fan of maple syrup. I top my pancakes with sunny side up eggs or chokecherry syrup (sooooo goood) or what ever jelly I have on hand microwaved into syrup.



haha! Actually I don't use syrup on french toast...I either use ketchup (winks at SVS) or fresh fruit and whipped cream. BTW IC I want french toast now lmao!

Right now I'm eating a huge bowl of chicken and corn chowder with crispy garlic bread YUM.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> haha! Actually I don't use syrup on french toast...I either use ketchup (winks at SVS)...




are....you.....serious....?

I'm scared now.


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> are....you.....serious....?
> 
> I'm scared now.



When I'm making plain french toast..."eggs, salt, garlic with bread" absolutely serious!! YUM


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi said:


> When I'm making plain french toast..."eggs, salt, garlic with bread" absolutely serious!! YUM



I have been known to put ketchup and mayo on fried egg whites (after the yoke is dipped out with toast) and mash them up and eat them.

So I can "kinda" guess how french toast with ketchup would taste.


----------



## Esme

Right now I'm eating a Ritter Sport chocolate bar. I tend to think Ritter Sports are some of the most delicious chocolates in the world. Right now I'm trying a new flavor- Dark Chocolate with dark chocolate mousse filling. I hope this one catches on and they make it for a long, long time. :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Esme said:


> Right now I'm eating a Ritter Sport chocolate bar. I tend to think Ritter Sports are some of the most delicious chocolates in the world. Right now I'm trying a new flavor- Dark Chocolate with dark chocolate mousse filling. I hope this one catches on and they make it for a long, long time. :eat2:



I am all for anything with chocolate mousse filling. I will have to google Ritter Sport.


----------



## Esme

Oh man...if you have not discovered the joys of Ritter Sport then you are in for some tasty chocolate eatin'!


----------



## lpssway

Penne Vodka with prosciutto, onions, and a chicken cutlet. :eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit

A chicken salad (i.e., canned chicken and Hellmann's) sandwich, my half-assed substitute for a tuna sandwich after reading the tuna sandwich thread... because apparently I'm the only foodee loser without tuna in the cupboard. Reason #7001 to learn from Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy

out.of.habit said:


> A chicken salad (i.e., canned chicken and Hellmann's) sandwich, my half-assed substitute for a tuna sandwich after reading the tuna sandwich thread... because apparently I'm the only foodee loser without tuna in the cupboard. Reason #7001 to learn from Fuzzy.


 
I'm down to four (4) cans of solid albacore, a one (1) can of Chunk white. :huh:

ETA: And four tins of smoked herring, which makes a wonderful smoke'y version of a herring salad sandwich, but due to the smell, I can only make them when I'm alone.


----------



## out.of.habit

Fuzzy said:


> I'm down to four (4) cans of solid albacore, a one (1) can of Chunk white. :huh:



See? It even goes fast for you! That makes me feel a little better.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Esme said:


> Oh man...if you have not discovered the joys of Ritter Sport then you are in for some tasty chocolate eatin'!



I just ordered a "sample" of Ritter Sports!


----------



## Fuzzy

My fav is the Ritter Sport Yogurt


----------



## Esme

IdahoCynth said:


> I just ordered a "sample" of Ritter Sports!



You won't regret it!:eat2:


----------



## Esme

IdahoCynth said:


> I just ordered a "sample" of Ritter Sports!



didja get it yet? didja get it yet??? *impatient*


----------



## ashmamma84

Deep dish pizza -- ground beef, mushrooms, green peppers.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Esme said:


> didja get it yet? didja get it yet??? *impatient*



LOL no not yet, but I got the shipping notice.


----------



## Fuzzy

10-minute homemade minestrone soup -n- biscuits


----------



## IdahoCynth

A warm cinnamon roll with butta~ mmmm


----------



## bmann0413

Some ravioli...


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fuzzy said:


> 10-minute homemade minestrone soup -n- biscuits



The mrs. would like the recipe , please, if you don't mind.  She has been on a quest for some good minestrone lately.


----------



## Esme

Swedish Fish! It's the AquaLife pack, so more specifically, I'm eating a blue dolphin. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Esme said:


> Swedish Fish! It's the AquaLife pack, so more specifically, I'm eating a blue dolphin. :eat2:



I am eating swedish fish too!


----------



## Fuzzy

Orange Supreme Jello Birthday Cake with powdered sugar sprinkled on top.. with Orange Dreamsicle Ice Cream/Sherbet. :eat2:


----------



## LoneyFatGirl

IdahoCynth said:


> I just ordered a "sample" of Ritter Sports!



where can you order a sample??? please do tell!


----------



## IdahoCynth

LoneyFatGirl said:


> where can you order a sample??? please do tell!



I ordered a mini Ritter Sport from Amazon. 

They are here http://www.amazon.com/Ritter-Sport-Minis-Mini-Chocolates/dp/B000NY8OVK/ref=pd_bbs_3/002-9027395-3467228?ie=UTF8&s=gourmet-food&qid=1191422963&sr=8-3
It "looks" like you get a assortment in that...

I also ordered a Ritter Sport Butter Biscuit Chocolate because it looked so good!
And I had to have a Ritter Sport Nougat Chocolate because I am all for chocolate inside chocolate 

They will be here Friday, I will let you know what the mini assortment looks like in "real life".


----------



## HottiMegan

one of those little debbie oatmeal creme cookies


----------



## supersoup

IdahoCynth said:


> I ordered a mini Ritter Sport from Amazon.
> 
> They are here http://www.amazon.com/Ritter-Sport-Minis-Mini-Chocolates/dp/B000NY8OVK/ref=pd_bbs_3/002-9027395-3467228?ie=UTF8&s=gourmet-food&qid=1191422963&sr=8-3
> It "looks" like you get a assortment in that...
> 
> I also ordered a Ritter Sport Butter Biscuit Chocolate because it looked so good!
> And I had to have a Ritter Sport Nougat Chocolate because I am all for chocolate inside chocolate
> 
> They will be here Friday, I will let you know what the mini assortment looks like in "real life".


they have the ritter sport stuff in the check out lanes at my target!!!


----------



## Esme

IdahoCynth said:


> I ordered a mini Ritter Sport from Amazon.
> 
> They are here http://www.amazon.com/Ritter-Sport-Minis-Mini-Chocolates/dp/B000NY8OVK/ref=pd_bbs_3/002-9027395-3467228?ie=UTF8&s=gourmet-food&qid=1191422963&sr=8-3
> It "looks" like you get a assortment in that...
> 
> I also ordered a Ritter Sport Butter Biscuit Chocolate because it looked so good!
> And I had to have a Ritter Sport Nougat Chocolate because I am all for chocolate inside chocolate
> 
> They will be here Friday, I will let you know what the mini assortment looks like in "real life".




I'd commit crimes for the hazelnut ones. Not major crimes, but I'd jaywalk like nobody's business.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hashbrowns, pork sausage and fried eggs. Yummy.

I :wubu: breakfast for dinner.


----------



## out.of.habit

Surlysomething said:


> I :wubu: breakfast for dinner.



Me too! I'd do that every night if I could.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ooooo.. A bowl of peanut butter Capt'n Crunch would taste good right now. Now if I had a box of Capt'n Crunch...


----------



## PrettyKitty

I am eating the last piece of peanut butter pie from my birthday. 
So bad, but so good.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

a spicy chicken sandwich w/ mayo, honey/dijon mustard, lettuce, tomato and onion on a herbed bakery roll.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Ruby Ripples

half a Cantaloupe melon and a packet of prosciutto, the one thats just like Parma ham.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

hey im new to this, 
right at this moment in time im eating a..

Hot Pocket
Ice cream Pop
sour cream and chedder chips


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

im eatin ben and jerrys chunky monkey =)

it always makes me smile hehe hehe


----------



## Esme

I know that this is a Michigan-based company, so I don't know how far they distribute, BUT, they make the absolute most delicious chips and salsa I've ever tasted. There are about a dozen varieties of salsa... my favorite is mango-peach, and several kinds of fresh, crispy corn chips... my favorite are the blue corn chips. The also make guacamole and hummus and things like that. If you get the chance, give them a try. 

I'm eating the blue corn chips with mango-peach salsa and I'm in snacky-food heaven! :eat2: 








www.gardenfreshgourmet.com


----------



## Brandi

I finely chopped some red onion, tomato, black olives and cucumber, added some olive oil with greek seasoning and last but certainly not least feta cheese, lots of feta cheese. I fast fried 2 greek pitas ( just to get crispy on the outside and warm and soft in the middle and stuffed those pitas.....YUM

I made two because whatever I eat my daughter has to eat lmao!


----------



## Brandi

I forgot to add my drink to my last post, sorry.

Pumpkin smoothie. 

1/2 cup pure pumpkin
3/4 milk or vanilla yoghurt (I used milk)
Nutmeg and cinnamon to taste
2 tbsp sugar/splenda
4 ice cubes

Put it all in the blender and omg it's like drinking pumpkin pie lol

You could also add some vanilla ice cream to it too. lol


----------



## IdahoCynth

Esme said:


> didja get it yet? didja get it yet??? *impatient*



Got my ritter sport today! They are really good. Here are pictures with info to those who are new to Ritter Sport like I am.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Buttermilk pancakes with butter and maple honey flavored syrup.


----------



## Esme

IdahoCynth said:


> Got my ritter sport today! They are really good. Here are pictures with info to those who are new to Ritter Sport like I am.



Got a fave yet? I love the choccy biscuit and the hazelnut one... and any of the dark chocolates. YummmmMmmmMMM!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Esme said:


> Got a fave yet? I love the choccy biscuit and the hazelnut one... and any of the dark chocolates. YummmmMmmmMMM!



I haven't found one that I don't like so far 

I am partial to chocolate in chocolate though so the nugats are quickly becoming hard to find in my bag o candy.


----------



## ashmamma84

Meatball sandwich, fries and a pepsi


----------



## Santaclear

IdahoCynth said:


> Got my ritter sport today! They are really good. Here are pictures with info to those who are new to Ritter Sport like I am.



I love those! (Haven't tried the bite-sized, only the big ones.) All the flavors.


----------



## supersoup

a hazelnut cookie, warm from the oven.


----------



## Friday

KK pumpkin spice donuts.:eat2: One of these days I'm going to explain to my husband that you can buy just one or two instead of a whole dozen...but not today.


----------



## mossystate

Ummm...Friday...it is really late..do you reaaaaaally think you should be eating those?...hand 'em over....


----------



## Friday

I'd share Mossy, really I would. But it's too late to head north and I don't want to hurt the hubby's feelings by not eating them.


----------



## supersoup

wee bits of three kinds of ritter sports thingies...

dark chocolate with whole hazelnuts, milk chocolate with butter biscuit, and chocolate creme. mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Fuzzy

A Krispy Kreme maple-glazed crueller


----------



## Brandi

Right now I'm snacking on some of the awesome corn bread I made on Wednesday with some real butter and jam. YUM


----------



## Friday

Pumpkin spice donuts, shhhh, don't tell Mossy.


----------



## Windigo

Dates filled with cream cheese and mint-tea with a lot of sugar


----------



## Brandi

Hot dogs for breakfast...this is telling me it's going to be a junk food day! lmao holy junk food watch out!


----------



## kr7

Hot Assam tea with just a tiny bit of raw sugar, banana, six cheese crackers, and a Twix bar. Yum. :eat2: 

Chris


----------



## LoneyFatGirl

chili mac casserole with melted cheese :eat2: and biscuits n' honey...lemon tea to drink


----------



## SoVerySoft

Milk and dark chocolate covered almonds from Trader Joe's and a soda I made from mixing cranberry pomegranate juice and seltzer.


----------



## Fuzzy

The last of the beef enchiladas, and mexi-rice.


----------



## Esme

Windigo said:


> Dates filled with cream cheese and mint-tea with a lot of sugar



I love to make those for parties. They are absolutely delish!

Right now I'm eating scrambled eggs. Yay for Sunday morning.


----------



## Rojodi

I will be stuffing the leaves from this cabbage...recipe MAY follow 

View attachment October 14 002.jpg


----------



## Tina

Mmmm... stuffed cabbage. :eat2: 

I am eating what they call Holiday Grapes here. Huge, juicy and sweet, they are the best grapes of the year. Each one is about 1.5 inches in length, and many are almost as big around. Simply the most fabulous grapes ever. :wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va)

I just had a leftover chocolate cake shake from Portillos! Regular chocolate shake with chocolate cake mushed in. So fantab.


----------



## IdahoCynth

graham crackers with chocolate icing (home made icing) mmmmm
and a glass of milk.


----------



## annalynn

I am a vegan, I don't eat any animal products. Any other fat veg-heads out there?
xoxo
Anna Lynn


----------



## Friday

Mint Brussels. Pepperidge Farm cookies are the best.


----------



## Fuzzy

Fried hot dogs, with chicken and stars soup.


----------



## mossystate

I have one of those aluminum popcorn poppers with a little crank on the handle...sooooo..I am eating popcorn with butter..and pulverized kosher salt.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Whole breakfast! scrambled eggs, bacon, potatoes, biscuits, apple, coffee, juice. YUM!


----------



## ashmamma84

Homemade chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Just finished dinner (monogolian beef on rice) and I am relaxing with a snack size butterfinger and 2 snacksize reeses. (yea! for halloween candy!)


----------



## Fuzzy

Smoked kippers and crackers


----------



## JeanC

Cowgirl Chocolates. My dear sweet loving hubby scored me a bag. Just had a dark chocolate spicy raspberry truffle. YUM!!!!!!!!


----------



## collegeguy2514

cinnamon toast crunch. cereal rocks :eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit

Kraft Mac & Cheese, the _spiral_ kind. :eat1:


----------



## JeanC

A yummy treat someone brought to class. A sweet cookie dough topped with cream cheese, mandarin oranges , raspberries and huckleberries (trying to figure out if I could score seconds  ).


----------



## Fuzzy

Duncan Hines "Oven-Ready" Brownies. Found in the frozens section at the grocery store. Seriously, you don't even have to thaw it, just put in the oven for 25 minutes, and you have BROWNIES!!! 

View attachment ovenReady.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Duncan Hines "Oven-Ready" Brownies. Found in the frozens section at the grocery store. Seriously, you don't even have to thaw it, just put in the oven for 25 minutes, and you have BROWNIES!!!



And are they good???


----------



## out.of.habit

Fuzzy said:


> Duncan Hines "Oven-Ready" Brownies. Found in the frozens section at the grocery store. Seriously, you don't even have to thaw it, just put in the oven for 25 minutes, and you have BROWNIES!!!



I had those in my hands tonight, but it looked like the store had let them thaw before putting them back in the freezer, so I decided not to. Can't wait to find out how they are though!


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> And are they good???


 
Oh Yeah. Could hardly wait for them to cool. Moist, chocolatey brownies.


----------



## Fuzzy

Wendy's now has Coke Zero on Tap  I got a Chocolate Frosty Coke Zero Float! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Wendy's now has Coke Zero on Tap  I got a Chocolate Frosty Coke Zero Float! :eat2:



Is that caffeine free? It is impossible to find caffeine free at most restaurants.


p.s. why would you want a frosty float with coke zero??


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> Is that caffeine free? It is impossible to find caffeine free at most restaurants.
> 
> p.s. why would you want a frosty float with coke zero??


 
Actually, here in Happy Valley (Utah County) alot of the chain restaurants have super unleaded. (Diet Caffiene Free Soda).

Yeah, ice cream with diet soda does sound like a oxymoron, but.. I'm a diet soda addict.


----------



## Emma

I'm eating some spicy tuna pasta that I just made up from scratch because we've got no food in and this was the last of it but man it's sooooo good.


----------



## Bafta1

CurvyEm said:


> I'm eating some spicy tuna pasta that I just made up from scratch because we've got no food in and this was the last of it but man it's sooooo good.



Is that breakfast Em??????

I just had a veggie version of an English breakfast - Thank heavens for school holidays: sleeping late and lingering over breakfast...


----------



## Emma

Bafta1 said:


> Is that breakfast Em??????
> 
> I just had a veggie version of an English breakfast - Thank heavens for school holidays: sleeping late and lingering over breakfast...



lol Well I was so bored that I made it for tonights tea but then I was just so hungry I had to eat some  haha. 

I could do with an English breakfast at the moment. Yum, yum! 

I seriously need to learn how to budget. :doh:


----------



## snuggletiger

Oatmeal raisin cookies.


----------



## Surlysomething

We all got Pizza Hut today at work...$1 slice that goes to Charity! Mmmm...meat lovers and pepperoni...


----------



## Brandi

Greek salad, roasted chicken, brown rice and corn. YUM

Dessert, chocolate and peanut butter chip cake!

Wrong thread...beat me with a pepperoni stick lol


----------



## Fuzzy

The mulit-fun-size candy pack that was purchased for Halloween got opened! *horrors* Can't.. Resist.. Reese's.. PeanutButtter.. Cups..


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> The mulit-fun-size candy pack that was purchased for Halloween got opened! *horrors* Can't.. Resist.. Reese's.. PeanutButtter.. Cups..



The Reese's have all mysteriously gone missing from my Halloween candy as well..... spooky.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

SoVerySoft said:


> Is that caffeine free? It is impossible to find caffeine free at most restaurants.



Nope, it still has the same amount of caffeine as regular or diet. It's basically diet coke that is slightly modified to taste more like real sugar is used. It is pretty impossible to get something that is diet and caffeine free. You usually can get one or the other but rarely both. 

Also, many people don't know that Barq's Root Beer has caffeine in it. They tend to just assume that root beer would be caffeine free.


----------



## Fuzzy

cute_obese_girl said:


> Nope, it still has the same amount of caffeine as regular or diet. It's basically diet coke that is slightly modified to taste more like real sugar is used. It is pretty impossible to get something that is diet and caffeine free. You usually can get one or the other but rarely both.
> 
> Also, many people don't know that Barq's Root Beer has caffeine in it. They tend to just assume that root beer would be caffeine free.


 
Regular Barq's has caffiene, at least here in Ootah, but Diet Barq's is caffiene free.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Fuzzy said:


> Regular Barq's has caffiene, at least here in Ootah, but Diet Barq's is caffiene free.



Interesting. I've never encountered Diet Barq's before, but I tend not to buy any soda from supermarkets, only from fountains.


----------



## Brandi

A big fat juicy german sausage with saurkraut, onion, hot peppers and mustard! YUM

btw, I'll be in the states tomorrow..lol just thought I'd warn y'all lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Vanilla Coke Zero and a Milky Way Midnight


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> A big fat juicy german sausage with saurkraut, onion, hot peppers and mustard! YUM
> 
> btw, I'll be in the states tomorrow..lol just thought I'd warn y'all lol



Yeah? Where ya goin? And whatcha doin'? 

I'm nosey 

btw, I am eating Strawberry & Creme gummies.


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> Yeah? Where ya goin? And whatcha doin'?
> 
> I'm nosey
> 
> btw, I am eating Strawberry & Creme gummies.



I know I'll be in New York..and we will be doing some shopping...but other than that my gf won't tell me lol First time in the states lmao...better be a better experience than buying my first appliance from the states 

btw I'm eating a peameal bacon, egg and cheese on a very soft bun!


----------



## EvilPrincess

a toasted garlic bagel with an obscene amount of cream cheese, and a big mug of hot tea. The bagel is one of the dozens that made it through two airports, security screenings, and a cranky flight attendant, well worth the effort*

* bagel was sliced and frozen on arrival in the South, to a)to stop the entire house from smelling like garlic bagels, b) preserve freshness and East Coast goodness c) toasting now required


----------



## _msz.lyric

Fuzzy said:


> Duncan Hines "Oven-Ready" Brownies. Found in the frozens section at the grocery store. Seriously, you don't even have to thaw it, just put in the oven for 25 minutes, and you have BROWNIES!!!



LOL love your avatar, Fuzzy.
And I'm munching on a Snickers right now.


----------



## BlondeAmbition

BBQ chips for breakfast. Don't ask.. just enjoy!


----------



## Fuzzy

Chips and Salsa


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> a toasted garlic bagel with an obscene amount of cream cheese, and a big mug of hot tea. The bagel is one of the dozens that made it through two airports, security screenings, and a cranky flight attendant, well worth the effort*
> 
> * bagel was sliced and frozen on arrival in the South, to a)to stop the entire house from smelling like garlic bagels, b) preserve freshness and East Coast goodness c) toasting now required



mmm sounds good. While I do prefer cream cheese on bagels, I do enjoy butter on toasted garlic bagels - tastes like garlic bread! mmmm!


----------



## runningman

Oreo double-stuf cookies. 

Just unpacked after returning from my holiday in the US and forgot I had a started package in my hand luggage. 

Result!


----------



## ValentineBBW

runningman said:


> Oreo double-stuf cookies.
> 
> Just unpacked after returning from my holiday in the US and forgot I had a started package in my hand luggage.
> 
> Result!




Was that the package we started or a new one? Damn now I want Oreo double stuffs


----------



## ThatFatGirl

ValentineBBW said:


>




I'm digging that smile. Yay for you!


----------



## out.of.habit

Leftover chicken spiedies on a squishy white roll.


----------



## SuperMishe

Funny Bones!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Tootsie Rolls. Always buy too many for the trickertreaters.


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Leftover chicken spiedies on a squishy white roll.



It is impolite to continually discuss foods that are unavailable to others.

I'm just sayin'


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> It is impolite to continually discuss foods that are unavailable to others.
> 
> I'm just sayin'



C'mon over! I'll get to the marinatin'.


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> C'mon over! I'll get to the marinatin'.



I will someday. Just for the spiedies, of course.


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> I will someday. Just for the spiedies, of course.



I'm sure we could put a festival of sorts together for you. Hee hee.


----------



## toni

Microwaved lasagna


----------



## runningman

ValentineBBW said:


> Was that the package we started or a new one? Damn now I want Oreo double stuffs



We were buying snacks for the hotel room at the haloween bash in Mass. I bought some Oreo double stufs...........


----------



## runningman

I'm now eating my sandwiches that were supposed to be for work. But I didn't go so i'm sat in front of the computer eating them. 

anyone got any jobs going?


----------



## Fuzzy

Chips and Salsa  Is there an echo in here?


----------



## out.of.habit

echo in here? echo in here? echo in here?


----------



## Fuzzy

Peanut Butter -n- Hershey Kiss cookies.. fresh from the oven, on one of my pampered chef pizza stones.  

View attachment cookies.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Fuzzy said:


> Peanut Butter -n- Hershey Kiss cookies.. fresh from the oven, on one of my pampered chef pizza stones.



good lord those look yummy

recipe, yes?


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> Peanut Butter -n- Hershey Kiss cookies.. fresh from the oven, on one of my pampered chef pizza stones.



OH Fuzzy those look fantastic! I'd rep you but it wont let me.
I think we need some recipe action on those please.


----------



## Mathias

Lime Green Jello. :eat2:


----------



## CuteyChubb

Lunch: salad of romaine lettuce w/ chunks of turkey lunchmeat, muenster cheese, cottage cheese and two fajita tacos.


----------



## Brandi

I made chocolate almond baklava last night, omg sooo good!

I took extra insuilin lol


----------



## mossystate

Fuzzy said:


> Peanut Butter -n- Hershey Kiss cookies.. fresh from the oven, on one of my pampered chef pizza stones.



Looks like you did a good job. Always have to get those out of the oven a few minutes shy of the recommended time. That's one cookie at Xmas that I will be sure to bake...yum.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chips n Salsa 

Okay, Okay, I know I eat this everyday.. I have this salsa combination that I slap together while waiting for dinner to cook. 

I take approx 1 cup pico de gallo, approx 2 cups Pace Yellow (medium), and about 2 tablespoons Cholula or 1 tablespoon Tapatio, or viva valentino, or Bayou Butt Burner or Ring of Fire or Habanero Tabasco or whatever is left.. 

And Chips!


----------



## Windigo

A cup of herbal tea and chocolate filled with caramel.


----------



## Fuzzy

Peanut butter cookies.


----------



## Mathias

Nothing right now. I caught a stomach bug thats been going around.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Crispy caramel cashew cookies from Trader Joe's.

Matt - I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## TearInYourHand

SoVerySoft said:


> Crispy caramel cashew cookies from Trader Joe's.
> 
> Matt - I hope you feel better soon!!



Oohhh! Alitteration (sp?)....and sounds delicious! I am currently splurging ($$ wise and calorie wise haah) on some delicious chinese food (noodles, general tso's tofu, dumplings) and some white wine (savignon blanc).


----------



## Fuzzy

Now and Laters from the leftover penny halloween candy


----------



## mossystate

nacho cheese Doritos....I like to lick the ' cheese ' coating from them...then enjoy the corny goodness....these things...I can do beyond serious damage to a bag....


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Ooh I always lick the flavour off them too, Mossy! 

I'm eating toffee flavoured yogurt with sliced banana in it. nice brekkie


----------



## _broshe_

ug, I'm starving at the second. probably wendys for 2:00


----------



## k1009

An energy drink and neurofen. I have a wretched hangover that should be slept off, seriously, what am I doing up at 7am? But since I'm up I'm going to go and get a bacon and egg sandwich from the place downstairs. I'll load it up good with the sauce whose name I can't spell.


----------



## snuggletiger

mossystate said:


> nacho cheese Doritos....I like to lick the ' cheese ' coating from them...then enjoy the corny goodness....these things...I can do beyond serious damage to a bag....



The spicy habanero doritos are delish and so is the hot wings & blue cheese 2-1 bag combo.


----------



## Fuzzy

Atomic Fireballs. :huh:


----------



## IdahoCynth

pancakes with chokecherry syrup and a big glass of milk.


----------



## Brandi

The last of my baklava


----------



## Fuzzy

The 1 pound Original from Fuddruckers. :eat2:


----------



## jcas50

beans and franks, homemade roasted red peppers, raw cucumber sticks, Snyder sunflower chips, Mountain Dew with Old Forester bourbon


----------



## Mathias

Wildberry Poptarts. Thanks for the get well wishes SVS!


----------



## k1009

A falafel roll with pickles and tabouli and tahini and a limonatta soda :eat2:. It's beyond yummy.


----------



## k1009

A chocolate milkshake. It takes me approximately 10 minutes to get out of my building and down to one of the dozen or so cafes in my street and back upstairs again. High rents be damned, I'll never go milkshakeless again!


----------



## Brandi

I made a huge breakfast
Bacon
Peameal bacon 
Sausage
Eggs
Hashbrowns
Pancakes with homemade strawberry preserves and whipped cream
Buttermilk biscuits...

Guess what we are having for lunch...lol leftovers lmao!


----------



## ValentineBBW

Toast with chunky peanut butter and orange juice


----------



## k1009

So I'm posting for the third time today? That's rough. Maybe I need to start a food journal, hourly entries. I blame the exercise, hungry, hungry, hungry.

Semi dried tomatos, just from the container, and a large glass of sparkling mineral water with lemon. Drunk with a straw... just because. The straw also sparkles. This is a fine meal.


----------



## IdahoCynth

A tuna sandwich on a big white roll with pringles guacamole chips.


----------



## Mindee

Well it's not right this minute, but in about 15 minutes my guy will serve me a marinated pork loin, baked potato and green beans.....


----------



## CandySmooch

Minature Beef & Cheese Chimichangas

Topped with Mexican Restaurant White Cheese & Mild Sauce

With choice of giant chocolate bar Symphony, Symphony w/ Toffee, or Hershey w/ Almonds. 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Ordered out for General Tsos Chicken tonight. 
As usual, it's extremely yum.


----------



## Fuzzy

Those Symphony bars (without the nuts and toffee) make a really awesome fudge. 

But right now, its Butterfinger time!


----------



## JoyJoy

One of these:







These little beauties have long been on my list of favorites. I've only seen them at convenience stores, but the shop downstairs here at work has recently started selling this line of products - Bon Appetit Bakery out of CA. Their stuff is so fresh and yummy, and these are always moist and tasty!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Breakfast!

Pancakes, sausage and toast with strawberry jam. 
Extremely yum.


----------



## balletguy

some butter cookies and a beer...yummy


----------



## Fuzzy

smoked kippers and crackers


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

A bowl of Snicker's ice cream.
I saw the flavor and just had to have it, and it's definitely very yummy.


----------



## balletguy

Sweet_Serenade said:


> A bowl of Snicker's ice cream.
> I saw the flavor and just had to have it, and it's definitely very yummy.




yumm that is good


----------



## Miss Vickie

Half an onion bagel with cream cheese, thinly sliced red onion and tomato, and topped with two slices of smoked salmon. It's divine and the breakfast I have most days, washed down with a homemade latte. The brew? Starbucks Anniversary blend (12 pounds stockpiled in my freezer, if you must know). It makes some tasty espresso.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

Hmmm Wendy's

2 junior bacon cheese burgers
2 orders of chicken nuggets
1 chili
2 vanilla frostys 

<33333333333333333333333


----------



## LJ Rock

Having a late lunch at work today... roast beef hoagie from Wawa with extra cheese and hot peppers, and a cup of chili.


----------



## k1009

Lamb and tsatsiki and tabbouli in a pita. My dinner that I forgot to eat.

Yumyumyumyumyum (bread kind of soggy though).


----------



## SoVerySoft

"Chocolate Raspberry Sticks" (dark chocolate covered raspberry gels) from Trader Joes. Very yummy.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Olives stuffed with cream cheese and pomegranate juice


----------



## DJ_S

Hya All.
m
I just wolfed down 500g of chocolate with macadamia nuts. I had eaten half the block and thought..wow I've just breathed that in.... I'm feeling guilty, cos I'm allergic to dairy products...but they had sold out of all the cocoa/dark chocolate at the store.

A short while later, still feeling hungry, prolly due to the heat, (as I generally cant eat in hot weather-not until it cools down) I had a loaf of garlic bread and six spinach and recotta pastries...


heh I'm full now...and thinking it's getting hot again!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

A big chunk of raspberry danish! Oh my god! :smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Olives stuffed with cream cheese and pomegranate juice



I love olives and cream cheese! Are they black or green?


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Dinner! Chicken in a super delicious mushroomy sauce, homemade macaroni and cheese <3, a salad, and left over garlic bread from the other night. 

For dessert, more of the previously mentioned raspberry danish!


----------



## k1009

Homemade guac and baby carrots then later on two buns filled with sweet red bean paste. 

I really want a slice of cheese pizza but I can't be flocked going to get any. So I won't.


----------



## Fuzzy

A pair of hot links, covered with a huge mound of sauerkraut, with texas pit bbq sauce on the side.


----------



## mossystate

one before dinner tube of Smarties...


----------



## SoVerySoft

fresh grape juice (it's too sweet! I think I like the regular bottled stuff better). I had to turn it into grape soda by adding seltzer, to cut the sweet a little.

Also, just finished some Lindt truffles.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade cheese and spinach raviolis with a nice sausage and pepper tomato sauce - yes homemade. Grilled garlic bread with cheese....

YUMYUM for lunch


----------



## sunnie1653

Brandi said:


> Homemade cheese and spinach raviolis with a nice sausage and pepper tomato sauce - yes homemade. Grilled garlic bread with cheese....
> 
> YUMYUM for lunch



I'm moving in with you. 

I just had a cream cheese omelette. (If you love cream cheese and have NOT had this, try it. Its awesome.) 

There's punkin pie in the oven though!!! (I'm making one early. I know, I know.. BAD Melina!)


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

More of this italiany pasta salad thing my spouse makes. It's just so delicious. <3


----------



## IdahoCynth

A toasted ham and swiss on a hogie roll, with chips.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

A couple really big soft pretzels, with some honey mustard, highly yum.


----------



## newfoundfat

1 large pizza
1 liter coke
3 snickers
small bag chips


----------



## stillblessed23

just got back from a run to mcdonalds she gave me a double quarter pounder with cheese by accident with my big and tasy with cheese I couldn't help eating both, but they were sooo good.


----------



## prettyssbbw

I am eating a large bag of pretzel combos and some leftover pepperoni pizza. Along with some sprite.


----------



## jamie

that pineapple, jello, cool whip salad stuff.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

SoVerySoft said:


> I love olives and cream cheese! Are they black or green?



Isn't it an awesome combination?? I have those giant green olives stuffed with pimento. I suck out the pimento (very lady like, I know!) and fill it up with the whipped cream cheese. Sometime I like to eat a few of those olives with a plate of crackers and feta cheese. Must be the Greek in me!


----------



## SoVerySoft

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Isn't it an awesome combination?? I have those giant green olives stuffed with pimento. I suck out the pimento (very lady like, I know!) and fill it up with the whipped cream cheese. Sometime I like to eat a few of those olives with a plate of crackers and feta cheese. Must be the Greek in me!



That sounds really good. I like olive and cream cheese sandwiches too (no need to stuff 'm that way).

Now I WANT!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Went to a pizza place close by and got two slices of pizza with sweet peppers along with an order of cheese fries.
Highly yum.
I haven't had cheese fries in forever, the pizza is ok, but the fries are amazing.


----------



## runningman

chocolate and vanilla cream swiss roll. :eat2:


----------



## CandySmooch

I'm trying for the first time a Betty Crocker Warm Delights - Chocolate Fudge Cookie...............not bad for a 45 second desert that it took to make in the microwave.......not sure its worth the $2.00 you pay just for the convenience.....I would have paid $1.00


----------



## Neen

Mmm right now..i'm enjoying some white grape juice mixed with sprite.. with some vegetarian sushi.. mmmmmmmm warm miso soup and seaweed salad!:eat2:


----------



## CandySmooch

Minimally processed all natural chicken nuggetts dunked in ketchup


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Positively delicious, if only somewhat mouth scolding, chilli over rice.
With a baked potato and beets.
High yum factor.


----------



## babyjeep21

I'm making smores.......... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fuzzy

A Butterfinger  When ya got cravings...


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Pretzels, I swear, I have no idea why I'm so addicted to these things, but I am.


----------



## Rowan

left overs from the quazi-date last night....onion rings, french fries, and at some point...veggie patch pizza


----------



## Rowan

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Pretzels, I swear, I have no idea why I'm so addicted to these things, but I am.



Just wondering...do you know your avatar...looks a ton like regina spektor..who is totally hot? which means you are hot....

ok...done with tangent thought lol


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Rowan said:


> Just wondering...do you know your avatar...looks a ton like regina spektor..who is totally hot? which means you are hot....
> 
> ok...done with tangent thought lol



My avatar is the album cover for Begin To Hope, should be pretty familiar to most Regina fans.
I really adore her work. Always happy to see fans around!

Doesn't mean I look like her or anything though. I think I'm something of an acquired taste. The awkward, squishy, accident prone, never wearing make up, mouse voice having, type of taste.


----------



## Tad

Sweet_Serenade said:


> I think I'm something of an acquired taste. The awkward, squishy, accident prone, never wearing make up, mouse voice having, type of taste.



I know you have already been 'acquired' (and for that matter so have I), but I just wanted to say: that sounds like a mighty tasty description right there. Probably as much for being open about it as anything, but still....:eat2:

To be on topic, I'm just finishing a lunch of:

-ramen noodles, mixed with aloo palak (indian dish of spinach and potatoes and spices)
-cheese curds
-a banana
-my first mandarin orange of the season.

Definitely one of my more random lunches ever, a clear case of 'what can I grab quickly?'


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

edx said:


> I know you have already been 'acquired' (and for that matter so have I), but I just wanted to say: that sounds like a mighty tasty description right there. Probably as much for being open about it as anything, but still....:eat2:



Well, thank you. I'm glad there's some people who appreciate quirkiness. I'm fairly certain my photo can be found beside the word in the dictionary. 

I'm eating assorted cheeses at the moment. My spouse is making up trays with appetizers for tonight, there was extra cheeses that didn't fit, so I got to munch on them. Highly tasty.


----------



## Tad

Sweet_Serenade said:


> I'm eating assorted cheeses at the moment. My spouse is making up trays with appetizers for tonight, there was extra cheeses that didn't fit, so I got to munch on them. Highly tasty.



oh, right, its thanksgiving down state-side. I should maybe point out then that my random-ish lunch is being eaten at work, being up in the land of Thanksgiving in early October. It was one of those 'I've already missed the bus I wanted to catch, I need to make lunch for today in about 20 seconds" sort of mornings. I hope lots of you USians will be enjoying turkey shortly :eat1:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

edx said:


> oh, right, its thanksgiving down state-side. I should maybe point out then that my random-ish lunch is being eaten at work, being up in the land of Thanksgiving in early October. It was one of those 'I've already missed the bus I wanted to catch, I need to make lunch for today in about 20 seconds" sort of mornings. I hope lots of you USians will be enjoying turkey shortly :eat1:



Still about 5 hours off for us. Hence I'm still online. 
Just helping out a bit with the cooking and stuff, jumping back and forth.
Cannot wait! I'm crazy excited. I adore Thanksgiving to death!

On top, actually not eating anything this moment. Gasp.


----------



## goofy girl

I had a Digiorno frozen pizza today ...man, it was good! I had never had one before, I was pleasantly surprised!!


----------



## Brandi

My first batch of the season of shortbread cookies, omg...I feel 20lbs extra coming on lmao


----------



## Mathias

Banana Crealym Pie. So amazingly good!


----------



## EvilPrincess

turkey sandwich - mayo - potato roll - little salt


----------



## Fuzzy

Chili dogs. Big craving!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

A plate of feta cheese, green olives, whole cashews and some ritz crackers...washed it all down with a cranberry spritzer.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Chinese food. I had a fabulous Thanksgiving with the fam, now I am back home in DC, and even though I took home loads of leftovers, I needed a change tonight! I have been nibbling on Thanksgiving leftovers all day!

(Dumplings and general tso's tofu in case you're interested. A glass of chenin blanc).


----------



## Ruby Ripples

toffee yogurt with chopped banana.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Thanksgiving dinner 2.0. Leftovers are awesome! 
I'll definitely be sick of this stuff in no time though, our fridge is practically over flowing with leftovers. It's really pretty scary. 
I'm not complaining though.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Lay's Meyer Lemon and Rosemary flavored Kettle chips. Probably the most unique combo I've seen in awhile. I don't know if they'll be one of those chips I can't put down, but I like the variety.


----------



## CandySmooch

Portobella Mushroom Veggie Burger - it was a frozen kind I was trying.......I'd eat it again except I musta screwed it up cuz it said to fry in a pan for 5 minutes each side......I did and it was burnt & dry!!!!!


----------



## out.of.habit

CandySmooch said:


> Portobella Mushroom Veggie Burger - it was a frozen kind I was trying.......I'd eat it again except I musta screwed it up cuz it said to fry in a pan for 5 minutes each side......I did and it was burnt & dry!!!!!



Aw, I hate when that happens. 

I am consuming something impossible for me to screw up! lol

Honey Nut Cheerios.

PS: Does anyone know of any organic version of these?


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Aw, I hate when that happens.
> 
> I am consuming something impossible for me to screw up! lol
> 
> Honey Nut Cheerios.
> 
> PS: Does anyone know of any organic version of these?



Do you have Trader Joe's? I think if anyone has 'em they would. I know they have Joe's O's that are just like regular cheerios.


Oh...right now I am eating rolled oats with golden raisins, flax seed, cinnamon, butter, milk and maple syrup. Sooo good!


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> Do you have Trader Joe's? I think if anyone has 'em they would. I know they have Joe's O's that are just like regular cheerios.
> 
> 
> Oh...right now I am eating rolled oats with golden raisins, flax seed, cinnamon, butter, milk and maple syrup. Sooo good!



No, sadly, I don't have a Trader Joe's. We used to live close to one, and I miss it. What I do have a is a Co-op though, which might have something similar, I'll have to get my rear over there to check.


----------



## olly5764

A tesco's indian meal of 4 and a family cheese cake


----------



## CandySmooch

Barber's Minmally Processed All Natural Chicken Nuggets w/ Heinz Organic Ketchup


----------



## Mathias

Heated up Wildberry Poptarts. Might go out for some more goodies later.


----------



## BigRed

Heart shaped Red Hots and Chocolate Chips.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jolly Rancher hard candy. BIG flavor.


----------



## Fuzzy

Diet Dr. Pepper and a Butterfinger


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Chinese food for me tonight.
Extra spicy vegetable lo mein over white rice.
Drinking milk with it, good for spicyness.


----------



## MrsSunGoddess

Fritos with green chili dip, and a pepsi with lime .... awww


----------



## liz (di-va)

Mock spaghetti bolognese! but I really want serious texas chili NO BEANS JOOST MEAT. Maybe over sme potatoes. YUM!


----------



## Fuzzy

liz (di-va) said:


> Mock spaghetti bolognese! but I really want serious texas chili NO BEANS JOOST MEAT. Maybe over sme potatoes. YUM!


 
When it comes to chili kits, I've found this one to make the most flavorful Texas Red, Carroll Shelby's Chili Kit 

http://www.luzianne.com/template_category.cfm?ID=9&


----------



## liz (di-va)

Fuzzy said:


> When it comes to chili kits, I've found this one to make the most flavorful Texas Red, Carroll Shelby's Chili Kit



Yah, that's the one I use most of the time too, although I still like ch. from superscratch better! Kit can be too salty imo.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Fuzzy said:


> When it comes to chili kits, I've found this one to make the most flavorful Texas Red, Carroll Shelby's Chili Kit



I like to make mine with three diff meats...a stew meat, chuck, then ground beef. What do you do?


----------



## Fuzzy

liz (di-va) said:


> I like to make mine with three diff meats...a stew meat, chuck, then ground beef. What do you do?


 
Yes.  Did you mean all three meats at the same time?

Most often, I'll use ground beef, and add beans. For Texas Red, Its the coarse ground chuck, and that tends to be 3 to 5 alarm.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

A big breakfast!
Pancakes, lots of syrup and a little butter, toast with butter, bacon with a hint of maple flavor to it, and a glass of milk.


----------



## Fuzzy

Grape Nuts flakes, wheat toast, diet coke


----------



## CandySmooch

Cup of Cinnabon Coffee sweetened with Peppermint Mocha creamer & a Kashi Peanut Butter granola bar.


----------



## out.of.habit

Coffee with fall honey and half&half.


----------



## Brandi

President's choice cashew sweet and salty granola bar....I love the almond one better.


----------



## Fuzzy

Fritos. Just needed something salty.


----------



## CandySmooch

slice of Pecan Pie - topped with 2 scoops of Ben & Jerry's Pistachio Pistachio ice cream accompanied by a cup of Hot Cocoa topped with a dollop of extra creamy Cool Whip


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Picking at pretzels off and on. Big shocker there.


----------



## intraultra

just had a late dinner of maryland-style crab cakes, whole grain brown rice, some mixed veggies, and applesauce since i eat that with everything 

since i'll be up all night doing work, i'll probably have the last slice of pumpkin roll in the fridge later with some gingerbread eggnog mmmm.

i'm currently eating pretty well for a college student as i got my momma to take me grocery shopping after i went home for thanksgiving. once i'm out of good food, it's back to ramen and the like.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

chocolate eggnog and choc. chip cookies (homemade!!)


----------



## SoVerySoft

oh. my. god.

I am eating "Dark Chocolate Sea Salt Caramels" from Trader Joe's.

At first bite, when I saw that the caramel was gooey, I was so disappointed (I prefer chewy). But then the flavor exploded - rich strong dark chocolate and the big chunks of sea salt and the caramel. Holy crap.

Um, let's just say I recommend these suckers.

In fact, shut down the computer and head out to Trader Joe's NOW - if you've got one. Oops. sorry Betsy.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

SoVerySoft said:


> oh. my. god.
> 
> I am eating "Dark Chocolate Sea Salt Caramels" from Trader Joe's.
> 
> At first bite, when I saw that the caramel was gooey, I was so disappointed (I prefer chewy). But then the flavor exploded - rich strong dark chocolate and the big chunks of sea salt and the caramel. Holy crap.
> 
> Um, let's just say I recommend these suckers.
> 
> In fact, shut down the computer and head out to Trader Joe's NOW - if you've got one. Oops. sorry Betsy.



I've never seen a Trader Joe's. D:
Those things sound amazing though.

Currently eating a neat "Franken-dish" my spouse whipped up. Ham cooked in this pineapple glaze chopped up and over a pasta salad, with all sorta of veggies, and the whole thing is coated in the pineapple glaze. It's completely delicious.


----------



## Brandi

I had one hell of a week, I feel a ear and throat infection coming on...so I decided to go to Popeyes...6 pieces of chicken and 2 biscuits! YUM


----------



## Fuzzy

A bag of assorted Salt Water Taffy.


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> oh. my. god.
> 
> I am eating "Dark Chocolate Sea Salt Caramels" from Trader Joe's.
> 
> At first bite, when I saw that the caramel was gooey, I was so disappointed (I prefer chewy). But then the flavor exploded - rich strong dark chocolate and the big chunks of sea salt and the caramel. Holy crap.
> 
> Um, let's just say I recommend these suckers.
> 
> In fact, shut down the computer and head out to Trader Joe's NOW - if you've got one.* Oops. sorry Betsy.*



I laughed SO hard, Randi. That was perfect! lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> I laughed SO hard, Randi. That was perfect! lol



In case you're curious...

Yes I am mean.

View attachment SaltCaramels1.jpg​
Of course they aren't quite that pretty. There is salt dust all over them inside from the box rattling. So I am only showing you the cover of the box 

Betsy, I checked and their Honey Nut Joe's O's are not organic. (that's what you were looking for, right? an organic honey-nut cheerios knock off?) If so, maybe Whole Foods? do you have those?


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> In case you're curious...
> 
> Yes I am mean.
> 
> View attachment 31709​
> Of course they aren't quite that pretty. There is salt dust all over them inside from the box rattling. So I am only showing you the cover of the box
> 
> Betsy, I checked and their Honey Nut Joe's O's are not organic. (that's what you were looking for, right? an organic honey-nut cheerios knock off?) If so, maybe Whole Foods? do you have those?



Oh look at those... Yum. :eat2: Not mean, just showing us what's good for us!

Yep, I was looking for an organic honey-nut cheerios. But, I'd still try the Joe's kind anyway. We don't have a Whole Foods here (another sadly missed thing about MA), but there's a Whole Foods and a Trader Joe's right down the road from our NYE hotel.  

Oh, and to stay on thread topic, I am enjoying a Vitamin Water Formula 50 with a splash of gin.


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> ...Oh, and to stay on thread topic, I am enjoying a Vitamin Water Formula 50 with a splash of gin.



What a fabulous new use for my beloved Vitamin Water! And...well...my beloved gin!


----------



## cute_obese_girl

out.of.habit said:


> Oh look at those... Yum. :eat2: Not mean, just showing us what's good for us!
> 
> Yep, I was looking for an organic honey-nut cheerios. But, I'd still try the Joe's kind anyway. We don't have a Whole Foods here (another sadly missed thing about MA), but there's a Whole Foods and a Trader Joe's right down the road from our NYE hotel.
> 
> Oh, and to stay on thread topic, I am enjoying a Vitamin Water Formula 50 with a splash of gin.



Cascadian farms makes organic honey nut cheerios and its such a popular brand that most large supermarkets carry Cascadian Farms stuff in their natural foods section. I can buy these in a regular Safeway on the pasta/rice aisle.

Check out this link: http://www.cascadianfarm.com/products/product_detail.aspx?cat=8&upc=0-21908-27475-1
They have a store locater on their website.


----------



## out.of.habit

cute_obese_girl said:


> Cascadian farms makes organic honey nut cheerios and its such a popular brand that most large supermarkets carry Cascadian Farms stuff in their natural foods section. I can buy these in a regular Safeway on the pasta/rice aisle.
> 
> Check out this link: http://www.cascadianfarm.com/products/product_detail.aspx?cat=8&upc=0-21908-27475-1
> They have a store locater on their website.



Thanks for the help! That was really sweet of you!
Ha ha, funny that I didn't think to look in a big grocery store. lol 

...and as for right now, I'm drinking "No Worries" coffee with Dagoba hot cocoa, a touch of fall honey and a couple of big marshmallows. An interesting and successful experiment. It's bittersweet.


----------



## Fuzzy

Gingerbread Pop-Tarts(tm)


----------



## CandySmooch

Fuzzy said:


> Gingerbread Pop-Tarts(tm)




I want to try these soooooooo bad!!!!!! Are they worth it? How are theY? Do tell!!!! Pop - Tarts have soooooooo many new flavors right now, I went on the Kelloggs website and was blown away at all the new flavor combos! I loveeeeeeee pop tarts but I always stick with my old trusty frosted brown sugar & frosted strawberrry.


----------



## CandySmooch

Quaker Oats - Instant Oatmeal - Peaches & Cream - but instead of using milk or water I used 1/2 c Coffemate Pralines & Cream coffee creamer and I have to say it is absolutely DE-LISH!!!


----------



## Windigo

Tea and oreo's :eat2:


----------



## jamie

Andes peppermint crunch candy and butterfinger bells....it is that kind of Monday.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

An orange taken from a hotel room lobby.


----------



## goofy girl

Fudge. Yes, it IS 6:30a.m. and I am eating fudge. THIS is the good part about being 30 years old....fudge for breakfast and no one can stop me


----------



## bigsexy920

A Mcskillet Burrito from McDonalds .... Its HOT !!!! as in SPICY !!!!


----------



## Windigo

A bar of belgian chocolate filled with chocolate mousse :eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit

Is it okay that I always post about what I'm drinking?







...with a couple of teaspoons of thick fall honey, and vanilla soy creamer. Perfect for my chilly hands after a quick powernap.


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Is it okay that I always post about what I'm drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...with a couple of teaspoons of thick fall honey, and vanilla soy creamer. Perfect for my chilly hands after a quick powernap.



I just might need to get this for a friend for Christmas. I think she'd love it!


----------



## prettyssbbw

I am eating crackers and cheese. And also some crackers with peanut butter. And Mountain dew.


----------



## goofy girl

Saltines...plain, straight outta the wrapper. It's amazing how delicious they are when you are REALLY hungry and can't wait until dinner is made.


----------



## IdahoCynth

An eclair and its fab.


----------



## goofy girl

IdahoCynth said:


> An eclair and its fab.



I'll trade you a whole box of saltines (minus one sleeve) for one bite of your eclair


----------



## Brandi

Shortbread cookies with skor bits in it...omfg sooo good


----------



## IdahoCynth

goofy girl said:


> I'll trade you a whole box of saltines (minus one sleeve) for one bite of your eclair



ha! I have 2 more eclairs I'd let you have one! (no saltines required)


----------



## goofy girl

IdahoCynth said:


> ha! I have 2 more eclairs I'd let you have one! (no saltines required)



aww, thanks my new bestest friend


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

crab rangoons and wonton soup...leftovers for dinner last night.


----------



## pr7030

Hello I'm new to the board but I am having a cantaloupe banana protein shake and 16 oz of propel


----------



## out.of.habit

pr7030 said:


> Hello I'm new to the board but I am having a cantaloupe banana protein shake and 16 oz of propel



Welcome to the boards, pr7030! Glad to have you with us here on the Foodee Board! Here's an introductions thread, if you're interested! 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109&page=115


----------



## out.of.habit

Oh, and I'm eating blueberry multigrain toast with butter (the olivio kind, anyway), and drinking blueberry tea again.


----------



## Rowan

out.of.habit said:


> Is it okay that I always post about what I'm drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...with a couple of teaspoons of thick fall honey, and vanilla soy creamer. Perfect for my chilly hands after a quick powernap.


 Ohhhh that looks yummy!

Im eating left over KFC mashed taters and gravy with french fried onions on them...and a captain and diet....yes...i know it's 1 pm...but i had a long week damn it lol


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> I just might need to get this for a friend for Christmas. I think she'd love it!





Rowan said:


> Ohhhh that looks yummy!



I highly recommend it! Oh noes! I'm almost out!


----------



## Brandi

Buttered croissant with pastrami and mozz cheese YUM


----------



## goofy girl

warm, fresh from the oven peanut butter cookies (Sunnie's oh-so-easy recipe..damn you Sunshine ) and a tall glass of cold milk...life is grand!


----------



## sunnie1653

hahaha Goofy you're making them again. I'm so glad you <3 them.

I just got done eating grilled cheese sammich. *sigh* I love them.


----------



## CandySmooch

Frozen Boston Market Meatloaf & Mashed Potatoes Meal............its the only frozen meals that actually taste decent!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Romaine salad with walnuts, Cape Cod cranberries and raspberry vinaigrette, chicken chili - oh so yummy... plus, I was craving a baked potato. I don't even LIKE potatoes - I know <gasp!>
I left half the potato. The chili tasted best since I'm still battling my cold.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Candy Cane Joe-Joe's from Trader Joes. They are like Oreos with cream filling with crushed candy canes in it.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

SoVerySoft said:


> Candy Cane Joe-Joe's from Trader Joes. They are like Oreos with cream filling with crushed candy canes in it.


Must get to Trader Joe's...
Are they as good as they sound? I wish TJ's was closer to me!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Must get to Trader Joe's...
> Are they as good as they sound? I wish TJ's was closer to me!



Yeah, this is my first time trying them, and they are exactly as you'd expect!


----------



## Fuzzy

Act II Kettle Corn


----------



## MrsSunGoddess

Biscochito cookies (spanish cookie made with lard, they melt in your mouth) and hot chocolate - SO good!


----------



## MassiveMike

Shepherd's pie made with cheddar mashed potatoes and a homeade Vanilla coke, yum!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

SoVerySoft said:


> Candy Cane Joe-Joe's from Trader Joes. They are like Oreos with cream filling with crushed candy canes in it.



Must you always rub it in?? Trader Joe's this and that!! I live in PA and we have no Trader Joe's! I am so jealous of you SVS!!


----------



## CandySmooch

I don't have a Trader Joe's either and I always hear people talking about this awesome stuff they get from there. Boo hoo to ya'll!


----------



## SoVerySoft

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Must you always rub it in?? Trader Joe's this and that!! I live in PA and we have no Trader Joe's! I am so jealous of you SVS!!



um..um..I'll try to be more kind 

Back to secret eating! Just like when I was a kid. 

Nostaligic!


----------



## tattooU

Pumpkin creme sandwich cookies :eat2:

They were a pain in the ass to make, but the rewards are so sweet!


----------



## snuggletiger

Tostitos scoops and tapatillo hot sauce.


----------



## CandySmooch

gooey 7 layer bars with sweet tea


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

SoVerySoft said:


> um..um..I'll try to be more kind
> 
> Back to secret eating! Just like when I was a kid.
> 
> Nostaligic!




No, no...please don't stop bragging about your Trader Joe stuff...I will just have to live vicariously through you!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Halibut and Chips


----------



## CandySmooch

No I say when she talks about her Trader Joe stuff, that as long as she talks about it she must provide pics as well so we can at least drool over it!


----------



## SoVerySoft

CandySmooch said:


> No I say when she talks about her Trader Joe stuff, that as long as she talks about it she must provide pics as well so we can at least drool over it!



Fair enough! But the cookies are GONE! Want a pic of the box??


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

A piece of apple pie and a bit of french vanilla ice cream.
Very yum.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

My tummy is upset, so I am eating toast with honey and orange blossom tea ~


----------



## sunnie1653

Too-soft coconut macaroons. 

But they're good.  LOL


----------



## goofy girl

sunnie1653 said:


> Too-soft coconut macaroons.
> 
> But they're good.  LOL



YUM!!!!


...............................................................


----------



## Brandi

Shortbread cookies with skor bits in it...OMG I'm in heaven


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished a chocolate, peanut butter cookie!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Pasta with canned pumpkin and sage.

It's so amazingly good and easy to make. The pumpkin is replete with anti-oxidants and vitamins and fiber. A real "Guiltless Gourmet" style dish.


----------



## bexy

*subway melt with bbq sauce and i really hope i can eat it all as ive been so ill recently as they are they sex in bread form!*


----------



## Heavy_Cream

bexylicious said:


> *subway melt with bbq sauce and i really hope i can eat it all as ive been so ill recently as they are they sex in bread form!*



I am very sorry you have been ill and I hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Must you always rub it in?? Trader Joe's this and that!! I live in PA and we have no Trader Joe's! I am so jealous of you SVS!!



I just checked and there are 6 in the Philly area and one in Pittsburgh. Any chance you can get to either area?


----------



## SoVerySoft

CandySmooch said:


> I don't have a Trader Joe's either and I always hear people talking about this awesome stuff they get from there. Boo hoo to ya'll!



There are 4 in Missouri - Brentwood, Chesterfield, Creve Coeur and Des Peres. Are you near any of those?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

SoVerySoft said:


> I just checked and there are 6 in the Philly area and one in Pittsburgh. Any chance you can get to either area?



Philly is an hour away...which is better than Pittsburgh, which is 4 hours away. But with a 2 year old, neither are possible...anything over 30 minutes is like a week for a toddler! *sigh* Thanks anyway!


----------



## bexy

Heavy_Cream said:


> I am very sorry you have been ill and I hope you are feeling better now.



*thank u thats very kind! i ate it and enjoyed every bite! xox*


----------



## GoddessPatty

big scoop fritos with some homemade cheese dip!


----------



## Brandi

Fried (really crispy) ravoli which I stuffed with ground beef, onion, hot italian sausage and some garlic...dipped it in tomato sauce and A VERY CHEESY dip!! Couldn't eat this for dinner, as Lexxi would have murdered me. She can only have light things to eat...lol SUCKA! just kidding...ok maybe not, because these are kick ass lmao

p.s. no mother of the year award this year, but this year ends in a few weeks lmao!:batting:


----------



## Heavy_Cream

bexylicious said:


> *thank u thats very kind! i ate it and enjoyed every bite! xox*



---Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Breakfast, pancakes, toast, bacon, pretty much the usual, but I don't get sick of it.


----------



## Brandi

chili dog pocket (are you guys sick of me saying "pocket" yet lmao) and 3 clementines lol


----------



## Brandi

For breakfast I made

Bacon (crackle type)
Cheese omelette
Wild blueberry pancake pocket (these come out very thick and lovely, like a hostess half moon)
Freshly squeezed orange juice

With one cup of pancake mix, 1 cup of milk, 1 egg and butter, it will make 4 thick pancakes. I used two and froze the other two.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi said:


> chili dog pocket (are you guys sick of me saying "pocket" yet lmao) and 3 clementines lol



LOL no, its good to see that you are getting your moneys worth out of that machine after it was such a pain to obtain. Pockets away~


----------



## Fuzzy

Brandi said:


> Fried (really crispy) ravoli which I stuffed with ground beef, onion, hot italian sausage and some garlic...dipped it in tomato sauce and A VERY CHEESY dip!! Couldn't eat this for dinner, as Lexxi would have murdered me. She can only have light things to eat...lol SUCKA! just kidding...ok maybe not, because these are kick ass lmao
> 
> p.s. no mother of the year award this year, but this year ends in a few weeks lmao!:batting:



Post Recipe Pls Thx!


----------



## CandySmooch

Hibatchi House Grilled General Tso's Chicken w/ Sticky Rice.......yummo!


----------



## SuperMishe

Rotisserie chicken from the market, sliced up onto fresh parisian bakery bread, toasted open face in the broiler. Low salt Lays Chips and a Parrot Bay Berry & Kiwi malt beverage while watching the Pats play the Jets!


----------



## Brandi

Fuzzy said:


> Post Recipe Pls Thx!



*Homemade ravioli*


2 lbs. of cooked ground beef (drained)
2 lbs of cooked hot Italian sausage, crumbled and drained
1 onion finely chopped
1/2 bunch of raw spinach (optional)
11 eggs
2 1/2 c. of unsifted flour
1 tsp. of salt
4-5 tsp. of garlic, if desired
1/4 tsp. of black pepper
3/4 c. of finely grated Parmesan cheese
Cold water
*MEAT FILLING:*
Mix together the beef, and sausage and spinach. Add salt, pepper, garlic, onion, and cheese to meat mixture. Thoroughly combine seven eggs with meat filling. (You can use the egg whites of three of the eggs if desired.)
*
DOUGH:*
Mix four eggs, flour and enough cold water until dough is firm and not sticky. (You can mix in bowl or on floured board.) Take 1/4 of dough and roll out very thinly on a floured surface. The dough should be in rectangular shape. Starting 1 1/2 inch from the end, place full teaspoons of the meat filling across the dough, leaving enough space to make ravioli about 1 1/4 inch square. Pull dough mixture at end over the filling and cut edge and between filling. Edge around the square firmly with a fork. Start process over. Place each ravioli on a flat surface and freeze. Once frozen, store in plastic bag or other container.
Cook ravioli in a large sauce pan of boiling salted water until al dente, drain. Return ravioli to saucepan; add butter and stir gently to melt the butter. With your fingertips pick up ravioli and place on parchment line cookie sheet. Sprinkle with parmesan and bake for 15 minutes or until nicely browned.

*SAUCE (OPTIONAL):*
Cook boiling meat in about 1 1/2 quarts of water. Season lightly with salt. During cooking skim off fat. After broth is cooked, in a separate pan mix about 2/3 broth and 16 ounce can of tomato sauce and bring to a boil. Place raviolis in tomato mixture and reduce heat to medium. Gently stir so raviolis do not stick. After two minutes, add 1/4 cup of finely grated Parmesan cheese, cover and reduce heat. If sauce becomes too thick, add broth.


*Cheesy Dip*
1 tub (275g) tre stele spinach and garlic flavoured ricotta cheese
1 clove of minced garlic
½ cup tre stele shredded mozzarella cheese
½ cup sour cream
2 green onions, thinly sliced

Preheat oven to 350.
Combine all of the dip ingredients and pour into an oven proof dish sprayed with non stick cooking spray. Bake for 20 minutes.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

A feta cheese omelet & pumpkin spice english muffins w/ apple butter ~ cranberry spritzer to drink


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh My Stars, Brandi...  Thank you!

er.. I'm having a shredded beef burritto with beans and rice from Bajio Mexican Grill.  http://www.bajiogrill.com/


----------



## IdahoCynth

A big soft sugar cookie.


----------



## CandySmooch

Hershey Hugs - and manically peeling the foils off - I'm stresssssssssed!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## runningman

Grapes. I am adding this pointless sentence because apparently the word 'grapes' by itself constitutes too short a message to be posted. Cool. Typing practice.


----------



## Brandi

My first time having fish samosas...OMFG sooooooooooooooooo good! I bought them, I need to get the recipe lol


----------



## CandySmooch

Chipotle chicken soft tacos w/ cheese & sour cream and a side of green chile tomato salsa & chips. Yummo!


----------



## mossystate

Brandi..did you just call your kid...sucka?........LOL.....hehe....funny....


----------



## Brandi

Fuzzy said:


> Oh My Stars, Brandi...  Thank you!
> 
> er.. I'm having a shredded beef burritto with beans and rice from Bajio Mexican Grill.  http://www.bajiogrill.com/




No problem...I'm craving these right now lol


----------



## Brandi

mossystate said:


> Brandi..did you just call your kid...sucka?........LOL.....hehe....funny....



Yup...I call her liverlips (she can do this weird thing with her lips) at times too lol

She calls me her sugar momma lmao


----------



## Fuzzy

Wings from Wingers Take Out


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Leftover pizza from last night.
Cold pizza is very yum.


----------



## Surlysomething

A Cosmopolitan cupcake from "Cupcakes, by Heather & Lori"

OMG. It's a vanilla cupcake with chocolate butter cream icing and Christmas sprinkles. Heaven.


----------



## ashmamma84

Sees Dark Chocolate...:wubu:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Buffalo wing pretzels - my lips are burning! I always want something spicy when I have a cold.


----------



## Fuzzy

Doritos Brand Smokin' Cheddar BBQ chips


----------



## out.of.habit

Cranberry english muffins with butter and a Odwalla Blueberry B-Monster smoothie.


----------



## chublover350

jelly bellys:eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Cranberry english muffins with butter and a Odwalla Blueberry B-Monster smoothie.



I would please like to have you shop for me and prepare my meals. Thank you very much.


----------



## pat70327

2 pints of Dave Mathews Band ben & jerrys ... its raspberry and vanilla ice cream with fudge brownies !! :eat1: I have no idea how im not fat when i eat like this a lot lol


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> I would please like to have you shop for me and prepare my meals. Thank you very much.



That's a job I'd love to have, Dear!


----------



## pdgujer148

Nuked goat soaked in god's own garlic sauce.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

pumpkin eggnog and a "monster" pumpkin muffin w/ cream cheese


----------



## Tooz

Lemon glazed poke-cake made from family recipe. SO good.


----------



## SoVerySoft

pdgujer148 said:


> Nuked goat soaked in god's own garlic sauce.



My condolences.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

A couple of those Little Debbie Shortcake Roll things.
I never get tired of them, so delicious.


----------



## Fuzzy

Slices of Turkey, Ham, Havarti, Sharp Cheddar, Swiss, on pumpernickle bread with mayo, Heinz 57, hot dog relish, and sauerkraut.. Dagwood style :eat2: ..with kosher garlic dill and onion pickles, and a can of CocoCola Zero.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Totally piggin' out on Harry & David's milk chocolate Moose Munch. Still haven't torn into the bag of caramel popcorn itself nor the dark chocolate Moose Munch. I bet it won't last very long though.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Nathan's hot dogs on soft buns with dijon mustard. And some horseradish pickles on the side.


----------



## Friday

Whole wheat sunflower bread with butter and Tillamook and still warm ginger snaps. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Spicy Nacho Cheese Doritos with a bowl of Pace Picante (Med), Fuzzy's homemade Black Bean Dip, and a block of cream cheese. (nuked)


----------



## IdahoCynth

What my family calls "green salad". It's whipped cream, with a box of green jello mixed in then a carton of cottage cheese, a can of drained crushed pineapple and colored mini marshmallows.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade beef and barley soup. Came home, didn't have anything in the crock pot lol (mark your calendar lol) So I took leftover roast beef, carrots, diced tomatoes, peas (frozen), beef boullion, onion soup mix, garlic and barley. Put it all together, done in 45 minutes. YUM!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Lots and lots of really crispy yummy scrapple. And a fried egg. And toasted onion rye with butter.

Washed down with a Vitamin Water (I don't have any juice. wah!)


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> Lots and lots of really crispy yummy scrapple. And a fried egg. And toasted onion rye with butter.
> 
> Washed down with a Vitamin Water (I don't have any juice. wah!)



Umm what is scrapple?


----------



## k1009

Leftover ceasar salad with homemade croutons and anchovies through it, and none of those bacon "bits" either, real bacon for me!

It's so nice.


----------



## Fuzzy

Fried Egg with muenster cheese on wheat toast (with butter and mayo)


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Umm what is scrapple?



It's like a mix of corn meal and sausage, made into a loaf and sliced and fried in a pan till crisp. I love it as much as crispy chicken skin! I decided that today when I was frying up the leftovers.

Here's a pic (shown with eggs and a little maple syrup):

View attachment scrapple2.jpg​


----------



## Heavy_Cream

SoVerySoft said:


> It's like a mix of corn meal and sausage, made into a loaf and sliced and fried in a pan till crisp. I love it as much as crispy chicken skin! I decided that today when I was frying up the leftovers.
> 
> Here's a pic (shown with eggs and a little maple syrup):
> 
> View attachment 33310​




I always love your pictures.


----------



## vcrgrrl

Nacho Cheese Doritos are my weakness! I love them.


----------



## latinshygirl92377

im having some home made peanut butter cookies and some sugar cookies with a cup of black coffee....YUMM!....:eat2:


----------



## runningman

Southern Fried Chicken. Nectar from the Gods. :bow:

Even good with the flu.


----------



## Just_Jen

currently eating a smint but i did just eat a tub.. thats right a tub arghh of ben and jerrys chocolate fudge brownie ice cream..that stuffs just too darn addictive!! :wubu:ahhh well more wobbly bits cant hurt..haha


----------



## runningman

Just_Jen said:


> ahhh well more wobbly bits cant hurt..haha



A fine theory to live by.


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> It's like a mix of corn meal and sausage, made into a loaf and sliced and fried in a pan till crisp. I love it as much as crispy chicken skin! I decided that today when I was frying up the leftovers.
> 
> Here's a pic (shown with eggs and a little maple syrup):
> 
> View attachment 33310​



I'm gonna try to make this...lol

I'm eating fried chicken, mashed potatoes and corn.. and cheese biscuits!!!YUM


----------



## Fuzzy

chips, salsa, and black bean dip.


----------



## pat70327

Just_Jen said:


> currently eating a smint but i did just eat a tub.. thats right a tub arghh of ben and jerrys chocolate fudge brownie ice cream..that stuffs just too darn addictive!! :wubu:ahhh well more wobbly bits cant hurt..haha



Ahhh fudge brownie is awesome!! have you ever tried Dave Matthews Band flavor?? its really good! .... and a whole tub... like a pint?? 475 ml? no offence but I had 3 of those last night lol... and I'm in sorta ok shape how?


----------



## SuperMishe

Leftovers from Macaroni Grill. 
I had:
Mama's Trio 
Three Italian classics with a delicious new taste. Primo Chicken Parmesan, Layers & Layers of Lasagna and Chicken Cannelloni 
$13.99 

I don't know if it was the circumstances or what - but this was the best meal I've had in ages. The leftovers were just as good!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

I'm having Rold Gold Cheddar Twists and Trader Joe's Pecan Pralines with a diet Sunkist chaser.
Yum! (esp. the Pralines)


----------



## CleverBomb

runningman said:


> Southern Fried Chicken. Nectar from the Gods. :bow:
> 
> Even good with the flu.


Sounds great -- but for the side, hold the flu and could I have fries instead?

But seriously, get well.
-Rusty


----------



## Brandi

I'm eating a handful of macadamian nuts, as my new medication I need something on my stomach or I will be ill all day....but in the meantime I'm making a nice cheese and cauliflower omlette (yes my friends in my gt express lol) and 4 crispy pieces of bacon. 

My daughter is eating raisin bran crunch (her choice) and 4 pieces of bacon. If I didn't give her bacon she would murder me lmao


----------



## goofy girl

Nice, hot cup of pumpkin spice coffee and a fresh, soft delicious chocolate croissant...life is good :bow:


----------



## latinshygirl92377

well right now im having some discounted chocolate coverd cherries....lol...yay for after christmas clearance....haha! anyhow hopefully tommorrow we will be having some tamales, chips, dips, cakes, cookies, all for new years.....:eat2:


----------



## pdgujer148

Red Stripe and cheese corn. 

(I don't have to work tomorrow)


----------



## Just_Jen

pat70327 said:


> Ahhh fudge brownie is awesome!! have you ever tried Dave Matthews Band flavor?? its really good! .... and a whole tub... like a pint?? 475 ml? no offence but I had 3 of those last night lol... and I'm in sorta ok shape how?



i loooove fudge brownie heh never even heard of dave matthews brand flavour?? hmms may have to look that one up...

and yea a pint..haha as if you manage to stay thin..poor man 

right now im munching on quality street...god bless christmas chocolate abundance :smitten::wubu:


----------



## mszwebs

The Dave Matthews band flavor is called _*One Sweet Whirrled*_...caramel and coffee ice creams with marshmallow and caramel swirls, and coffee-flavored fudge chips.

On a side note, I'm currently munching a chicken teriyaki sub with bacon and cheese (omg... I am adicted to these things) from Subway and some pine bark left over from Christmas.


----------



## JeanC

In about an hour I am going to be feasting on Cornish pasties. I've been craving them for so long and then one of my food lists started talking about them, so I HAD to make some


----------



## goofy girl

warm peanut butter cookies and REAL hot cocoa..made with hershey's powder, sugar, milk...and Bailey's


----------



## Fuzzy

cinnaminaminamin rolls


----------



## sugar and spice

A Klondike bar, original flavor, and some Hershey's kisses with almonds.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Neen

Since I'm at Tooz's house in New York for a week.. right now i'm munchin on some salad mix, with baby tomatoes, balsamic dressing. Working through a bag of cheese combo's and a platter of cheese with crackers..some water.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

my hubby surprised me with a mug of Godiva hot chocolate w/ chocolate whipped cream on top and some cinnamon swirl bread pudding he made this afternoon! yummo! :eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Well since it is actually very, very cold right now in Florida, low 30's, I made some real Hershey's cocoa from the recipe on the box. But I substituted peppermint extract for the vanilla. Yummy and warm. Of course, clinging to the burner helped keep me warm too.

Christine:eat2:


----------



## starwater

Me... some mint chocolate... mmm.


----------



## David Bowie

grapefruit juice, cashews, and a soy burger :happy:


----------



## sugar and spice

strawberry twizzlers which I have been compulsively craving, since I watched Project Runway the other night and saw one of the contestants make a skirt and bodice vest completely from twizzlers.:eat2: It was a really cute outfit too.


----------



## Neen

ChubbyBubbles said:


> my hubby surprised me with a mug of Godiva hot chocolate w/ chocolate whipped cream on top and some cinnamon swirl bread pudding he made this afternoon! yummo! :eat2:


WOW! I want a husband like yours!!


----------



## Brandi

I'm frying some chicken for tomorrow's lunch at my second job...and well I took the crispy skin off and made a crispy chicken skin sandwich...YUM The flavour of real butter, soft bread and really crispy skin..omg heaven


Hi SVS


----------



## SoVerySoft

Heavy_Cream said:


> I always love your pictures.



Thanks! But I confess - this was one of the very few that I snagged online and didn't take myself.



Brandi said:


> I'm gonna try to make this...lol



ummm....I oversimplified what's in scrapple, but I think it describes it well. Scrapple is notorious for having a list of ingredients that makes people wonder who would possibly eat it.



Brandi said:


> I'm frying some chicken for tomorrow's lunch at my second job...and well I took the crispy skin off and made a crispy chicken skin sandwich...YUM The flavour of real butter, soft bread and really crispy skin..omg heaven.
> 
> Hi SVS



You are very mean. And you know me SO well


----------



## Friday

Tillamook and thin Triscuits. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

This morning I made bacon, eggs, hashbrowns and cheddar biscuits for breakfast. I wasn't really hungry so I ate very slowly and watched my daughter eat all the bacon available lol...but the way she ate it made me smile. She breaks every piece of crisp bacon in small pieces, then dips it in ketchup and sings while she eats it lmao


----------



## Fuzzy

Everything bagel with smoked ham and smoked turkey and Tillamook (is there an echo in here) cheddah.. (and miracle whip and mustard)


----------



## Neen

Mmm i just finished off a nice salad with honey dijon dressing, cheese , honey roasted peanuts, and some raisi:eat1:n bread.. smeared with butter! I have to fly home to MA today, and i know that i'm only going to get a tiny bag of pretzels on the plane..so i'm stocking up now!,


----------



## SoVerySoft

jelly bellies!


----------



## angel-1

extra large home made pizza with extra cheese (2 1/2 lbs shredded) tons of pepperoni, mushrooms, sausage and bacon.


----------



## SoVerySoft

watermelon. sweet refreshing and oh so good.


----------



## Fuzzy

What else? Chips and Salsa!


----------



## SoVerySoft

I've moved on to multi-colored swedish fish


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

cheddar cheese & mushroom scrambled egg on an everything bagel with a glass of blueberry pomegranite juice to wash it all down.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Neen said:


> WOW! I want a husband like yours!!



Hmmm...I'll let him cook for you, but that's as far as I go with sharing! LOL!


----------



## David Bowie

im eatin magic


----------



## supersoup

hot chocolate pop tarts.


----------



## Tobey

Chocolate coating melted with peanut butter.

*hangs head*


----------



## qwertyman173

Drinking - Wells Bombadier English Bitter


----------



## Neen

Right now .. i'm enjoying some soft shell taco's : cheese, lettuce, diced tomato, diced avacado and some picante sauce and sour cream..mmm i had..3 taco's so far...the night is still young!
Frozen midori sour..kinda slushy like..made in the blender..mmm so damn good!:eat2:
Dessert: Black raspberry ice cream with actual raspberries thrown in..mashed up with some dark chocolate curls...mmm


----------



## bexy

*just had a cheese and tomato pizza and am now devouring a crunchie (the sexiest chocolate bar ever!)
*


----------



## LunaLove

KFC!!!
Big Crunch combo club it with a poutine..x2


----------



## HottiMegan

I just finished my last bite of a grilled cheese sandwich that i paired with Amy's No Chicken Noodle Soup.. mmm


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Not to toot my own horn but I am having a food-gasm from this pasta dish I started making this week. I have no had it 3 times and I still want more!

It is:
Shell pasta

Sautee-
(6) 1/4 cut mushrooms
pine nuts
macadamia nuts chopped a bit
1/2 small onion chopped
lots of fresh chopped garlic
oil
salt & pepper
random seasonings from around the kitchen.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

BigCutieSasha said:


> Not to toot my own horn but I am having a food-gasm from this pasta dish I started making this week. I have no had it 3 times and I still want more!
> 
> It is:
> Shell pasta
> 
> Sautee-
> (6) 1/4 cut mushrooms
> pine nuts
> macadamia nuts chopped a bit
> 1/2 small onion chopped
> lots of fresh chopped garlic
> oil
> salt & pepper
> random seasonings from around the kitchen.



*Mouth Watering* Oh my! This sounds incredible! I am DEFINITELY making this tonite!!!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Oatmeal and coffee.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

ChubbyBubbles said:


> *Mouth Watering* Oh my! This sounds incredible! I am DEFINITELY making this tonite!!!



Oh forgot to mention some grated mature cheddar. For a topping over it all.


----------



## Just_Jen

im eating battered chicken balls with chips and sweet n sour sauce..

god bless the take away next door! hehe


----------



## runningman

A Thorntons chocolate santa. I'm not a huge chocolate fan. That maybe explains why I'm eating my chocolate santa on January 17th.  That being said it is pretty good.


----------



## franchescassbbw

Just got through eating Cheerios and a stack of waffles, oh and milk.


----------



## Neen

Terriyaki veggie stir fry over brown rice. 
Dark chocolate -raspberry puff pastry 'tarts' for dessert..mmmmmmm


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I just finished eating "BigCutieSasha's Shell Pasta" and it was DELISH! :eat2: My hubby gives it a 'thumbs up' too! Thanks so much for the recipe!!


----------



## chublover350

an apple:huh:


----------



## Jay West Coast

I just got home from some sort of hob-nobby business event. There I ate loads of fried goodies with gabs of wine, but no surprise I was still famished by the time I got back. So, I whipped up a little something from the fridge while I cruise Dims: ripe blackberries drenched in kefir, generous brown sugar and spiced with cinnamon and paprika. Delish! 

View attachment Photo 38.jpg


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero

I made me some shake and bake pork chops, and mac and cheese... and that was really it. Except I just don't leave it at shake and bake. No No No. Must add herbs and spices! Call me sinister... I like a coating to ADD flavor. A dash of cinnamon, healthy amounts of red pepper and paprika, throw in some cumin, tarrogon, allspice, mustard seed, and voila! A slightly less bland coating. Add "Louisiana" hot sauce. And why not hot sauce in the mac and cheese? I can't get enough of this stuff! I can dab some on my finger and trim my nails.:eat2:


----------



## Neen

Right now i just made some ziti, with lemon olive oil, and some steamed veggies (corn, broccoli, red peppers and onion)
Iced coffee
A glazed donut..
handful on tortilla chips...
i'm on a binge..mm and i'm enjoying it!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Cheese (fromager d'affinois) and crackers. And now it's time for a cup of coffee (with chicory).


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jay West Coast said:


> I just got home from some sort of hob-nobby business event. There I ate loads of fried goodies with gabs of wine, but no surprise I was still famished by the time I got back. So, I whipped up a little something from the fridge while I cruise Dims: ripe blackberries drenched in kefir, generous brown sugar and spiced with cinnamon and paprika. Delish!



Whoa! that looks good! And you're dining by candlelight, to boot. nice 


p.s. paprika??


----------



## IdahoCynth

Toasted ham and provolone on baggett bread with some chips and a sunkist orange soda.


----------



## David Bowie

*baguette! ^^^^


i am eting casheeews !


----------



## SoVerySoft

gummi peaches


----------



## mybluice

Chicken soft tacos.....mmmmmm


Submitted recipe to iron food challenge this month.:eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Lindt truffles


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

For the first time since I've lived here, I went and got a DQ chocolate dipped cone. 

Was seriously the best thing I've eaten since being back in CA.


----------



## SoVerySoft

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> For the first time since I've lived here, I went and got a DQ chocolate dipped cone.
> 
> Was seriously the best thing I've eaten since being back in CA.



mmmm sounds good! Messy, but worth it.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Sliced almonds.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

fruit loops and an apple toaster strudel


----------



## Brandi

The perfect BLT sandwich, the bacon was very crispy. I'm fighting the urge to have another lol


----------



## MWBBWFanMan

I knew it was going to be -18 F when I woke up and I had no intention of leaving my place to go out for Sunday Breakfast. For some reason I was inspired for some home cooking and ended up making blueberry pancakes, sausage links, hashbrown patties with cheese and a couple glasses of OJ. I probably eat 80% of my meals away from home and it sucks cooking and doing dishes for one, but I had time to cook and it seemed like something fun to do this morning. Best part is that dishes are now all done and it's a heckuva lot cheaper to eat at home. 

I might just have to do this again someday:eat1:

Weekend breakfast is the bestest!! 

View attachment SundayBreakfast.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

Vanilla yogurt, granola, and honey drizzled on top...

oh and a steaming mug of vanilla caramel truffle tea (with a bunch of sugar and milk)


----------



## SoVerySoft

MWBBWFanMan said:


> I knew it was going to be -18 F when I woke up and I had no intention of leaving my place to go out for Sunday Breakfast. For some reason I was inspired for some home cooking and ended up making blueberry pancakes, sausage links, hashbrown patties with cheese and a couple glasses of OJ. I probably eat 80% of my meals away from home and it sucks cooking and doing dishes for one, but I had time to cook and it seemed like something fun to do this morning. Best part is that dishes are now all done and it's a heckuva lot cheaper to eat at home.
> 
> I might just have to do this again someday:eat1:
> 
> Weekend breakfast is the bestest!!



Wow, that was just for you? Pancakes, sausages and....you had 3 hashbrown patties with cheese? 3? Wow  Hungry boy!


----------



## goofy girl

Cookies and Cream Ice Cream. Even when the temperature is 25*, I love me some ice cream. :eat1:


----------



## supersoup

MWBBWFanMan said:


> I knew it was going to be -18 F when I woke up and I had no intention of leaving my place to go out for Sunday Breakfast. For some reason I was inspired for some home cooking and ended up making blueberry pancakes, sausage links, hashbrown patties with cheese and a couple glasses of OJ. I probably eat 80% of my meals away from home and it sucks cooking and doing dishes for one, but I had time to cook and it seemed like something fun to do this morning. Best part is that dishes are now all done and it's a heckuva lot cheaper to eat at home.
> 
> I might just have to do this again someday:eat1:
> 
> Weekend breakfast is the bestest!!



share!


i'm eating chex mix right now.

not exciting.


----------



## MWBBWFanMan

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow, that was just for you? Pancakes, sausages and....you had 3 hashbrown patties with cheese? 3? Wow  Hungry boy!



I confess that it was just for me and that I ate it all! :eat2: 

Also confess to feeling pretty stuffed and tired out after breakfast and spent most of the day napping on and off in the recliner flipping channels now and then.

Lazy Sunday's are the best:happy::happy:


----------



## MWBBWFanMan

supersoup said:


> share!
> 
> 
> i'm eating chex mix right now.
> 
> not exciting.



Chex Mix sounds pretty good actually. I'll trade ya some hot breakfast for some Chex Mix. Heck...If enough of us got together we could have quite the grand POT LUCK I'm thinking.


----------



## goofy girl

ice cream again. had a fight with the man  so it's a good thing I bought the ice cream earlier..I hate leaving the house at night for ice cream emergencies.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Warm pumpkin bread fresh out of the oven with butter


----------



## TearInYourHand

Damn, cynth. That sounds fab! I am eating some shrimp dumplings from my freezer with a glass of red. The wine is great, the dumplings, so-so. I wish I went grocery shopping today!!! I was too lazy. But, tomorrow will be good eats, at least.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

A Valentine Peppermint Pattie. Sweet minty goodness.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

More Carvel ice cream cake :eat2:...Damn Carvel for making such good cakes!!


----------



## Just_Jen

im eating a chocolate finger....

using as a straw it's delish, because it just melts in your mouth...

*bite both ends off, put end in tea and suck the other end until your mouth gets wet (sorry this sounds soooo wrong) and then quickly put it all in your mouth for ultimate satisfaction*  ahhh


----------



## chublover350

NOTHING!!!!!:doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## bexy

*i just ate a whole pack of choc chip cookies with a giant mug of tea! mmmmmmmmmm sugar*


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

a soft white cookie w/ white icing and a glass of skim milk :wubu:


----------



## user 23567

lemonheads


----------



## sugar and spice

Nothing but I'd kill for some chocolate right about now:eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84

A turkey sandwich on wheat with baked lays and a pepsi.

From potbelly's. :eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Eggos Whole Wheat Waffles w/ natural Smuckers PB and Strawberry Jam in leiu of syrup!


----------



## ValentineBBW

Grilled honey ham and gouda sandwich and a huge Fuji apple.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

whole wheat toast with honey and tea w/ lemon ~ I have the flu and hubby is taking care of me


----------



## sugar and spice

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SoVerySoft

chocolate covered pretzels.

and yes...chubby, feel better soon!


----------



## Brandi

a philly cheese steak in a wrap YUM


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Spaghetti, *my own recipe, fresh spinach, fresh garlic, artichoke hearts, parmesan cheese and olive oil instead of a red sauce*, salad w/ garlic bread.

YUM!!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

sugar and spice said:


> I hope you feel better soon.



Thank you


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

SoVerySoft said:


> and yes...chubby, feel better soon!



Thank you! And when I do, I want some of those chocolate covered pretzels!


----------



## SoVerySoft

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Thank you! And when I do, I want some of those chocolate covered pretzels!



*munch, munch* how did you know I am eating them right now! I'd be happy to save you some.


----------



## Brandi

It's 6.45am and the first thing I grab is a cadbury milk chocolate bar...OMG what is the matter with me lol


----------



## Pookie

Microwaved 'baked' potatoes with cheshire cheese and fake butter... nom


----------



## Nerdzilla

Lunch time at work! Ham sandwich, ready-salted crisps, and a twix all washed down with my lifeblood - Diet Coke.


----------



## Friday

A toasted everything bagel with some of that high fat European butter I had to try. Very tasty but I refuse to stoop to eating butter from a spoon.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Breakfast time! Dannon peach yogurt and a banana w/ peanut butter. :eat1:


----------



## Just_Jen

nothing because im visiting my mum and she has no food :O


----------



## collegeguy2514

animal crackers 

not exactly a tasty snack, but im making up for it by eating a ton of them


----------



## IdahoCynth

Sliced almonds. I want to go to the kitchen to make some lunch, but I don't want to wake my dog who is sleeping under my desk. She looks so peaceful.


----------



## Neen

A hotdog with relish and ketchup! Washed down by a giant coke!:eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

Pizza with mushrooms, salad with vinagrette, glass of red. I am home soooooooooo late from work tonight, I wanted to have a late dinner that was what I was really craving! I will follow all of this with a vanilla 'funfetti' cupcake that I baked a few days ago! A few days old, but still tasty!:eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

A red beet egg with a touch of salt


----------



## Neen

Right now it's a glass of coke. In a few minutes i'm diving into my cadbury fruit and nut bar. Mmmm


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Breakfast ~ strawberry chex w/ sliced banana & strawberries


----------



## Surlysomething

A Whole wheat raspberry scone and a perfect latte
:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Shredded roast beef and gravy with mashed potatoes stuffed into a pita...and cooked YUM!


----------



## sugar and spice

Wow that sounds really good I'll have to try that.


----------



## Just_Jen

ive got a tub of ben n jerrys ice cream - choc fudge brownie...

i really shouldnt...but oooh it tastes so good! :wubu:


----------



## Aireman

A Bowl of homemade vegitarian beans with tvp chile. Muy caliente! Oh and BBQ twist Fritos on top.


----------



## ashmamma84

Lemonberry sorbet


----------



## franchescassbbw

Three Taco Bell Gordita Supremes with a large Coke.


----------



## fullagrace27

Tuna salad (tuna, egg, parsley, iceberg lettuce, tomato, cucumber, peas, leek, mayo, sourcream) and jello made of cherry compote with whipcream and apple juice.:eat1:


----------



## chublover350

JUSTICE LEAGUE teddy grahams


----------



## Neen

Marinaded teryiaki steak , ceaser salad, corn, garlic bread, and ice cold coke!


----------



## mybluice

Cupcake with sprinkles.....


----------



## goofy girl

a toasted onion roll w/cream cheese and a cup of coffee . The coffee has a new flavored creamer that I found, it's International Delight Marshmallow Mocha and it is GOOOOOOOOOOOD!!


----------



## Nerdzilla

Lazy day today. Cheese omlette, 5x Chomp bars (they're tiny!) and the obligatory Diet Coke.


----------



## IdahoCynth

White cupcake with white icing.


----------



## Neen

pita bread pizza! Suace, cheese, brococli, red pepper, olive oil..mmm:eat2: and a Large iced coffee from dunkin donuts.:eat2:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Ice = P

Having just finished a mixture of Mug root beer and mountain dew, with the ice left from that. I likes chewing on ice = P


----------



## supersoup

pierogies!!

cheddar cheese, potato, and bacon!!


----------



## bexy

*cheesy mashed potato!! mmmmmmmmmm:eat1:*


----------



## Brandi

Black pudding with ketchup and greek pita bread YUM


----------



## Brandi

Fresh bread with bologna, cheese, tomato, lettuce and hellmans....and for dessert my daughter is going to have a nap. We are both off due to our colds.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

I'm eating some homemade donuts that I made yummmmmmm


----------



## LJ Rock

Baked chicken, mashed potatoes and collard greens... leftover from dinner last night.


----------



## sugar and spice

Strawberry Twizzlers :eat2: I had a craving for them for days!


----------



## balletguy

wings and a beer


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Girl Scout cookies!!! Finally got them tonight ~ Caramel deLights! :eat2: Oh, and a glass of cold milk.


----------



## LJ Rock

today its leftover shrimp and vegetable stir-fry I made last night, with some white rice and a cup of Earl Grey.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

A bowl of Rocky Road Ice cream with hardshell chocolate and cool whip! PAR-TEE!


----------



## Neen

Had a garlic breadstick..with some steamed veggies from dinner......big iced coffee from dunkin donuts.


----------



## Brandi

5 double stuffed oreo cookies and milk...hmmm...it's a once a year type thing lol


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

We went to the farmer's market and bought unbreaded jumbo lump crabmeat cakes, crab salad with pita chips, corn pudding and red beet eggs. It was yummmmmmmy! :eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Brandi said:


> 5 double stuffed oreo cookies and milk...hmmm...it's a once a year type thing lol



Soul sisters! I *love* Double stuffs!!!! :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Soul sisters! I *love* Double stuffs!!!! :eat2:



Me too :eat2::eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

sugar and spice said:


> Me too :eat2::eat2:



Actually, I make them DOUBLE double stuffs (I have my son addicted too) we take 2, remove one side from each and smash them together and THEN dunk!

OMG...talk about a piece of oral heaven!!!! :smitten: :eat2: :batting:


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Actually, I make them DOUBLE double stuffs (I have my son addicted too) we take 2, remove one side from each and smash them together and THEN dunk!
> 
> OMG...talk about a piece of oral heaven!!!! :smitten: :eat2: :batting:



Whoo Hoo I gotta try that!:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Enjoy! Once you are hooked there is no going back tho...so beware!!! *g* I just rep'd you as well!


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Enjoy! Once you are hooked there is no going back tho...so beware!!! *g* I just rep'd you as well!



Thanks TJC it was my first one! I just rep'd you too.


----------



## Neen

Right now some white grape peach juice, followed by a banana, and 3 garlic butter breadsticks dipped into some tomato sauce (prego)


----------



## SoVerySoft

Lindt truffles.


----------



## Just_Jen

chocolate biscuits


----------



## IdahoCynth

Clam chowder with buttered italian bread. Was my first time trying Harry's Clam Chowder, its pretty good.

http://www.harrysfreshfoods.com/rt-soups.html


----------



## Neen

Mango juice with 3 mini eclairs!


----------



## SoVerySoft

A hunk of meatloaf that I hacked off the end of a 4 lb meatloaf that is baking right now (yes at 12:30 AM). I couldn't resist the crispy end goodness, and besides, I got to see that I need to put the rest of the loaf back in for another 1/2 hour.

Damn, it's delicious.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Randi...........don't forget those mashed, buttered taters to go with the meat loaf! YUMMY!:eat2:
Hugs, Kara


----------



## SoVerySoft

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Randi...........don't forget those mashed, buttered taters to go with the meat loaf! YUMMY!:eat2:
> Hugs, Kara



Naw...just the loaf tonite. Tomorrow I will do the whole potatoes, corn, side dish thing. 

Tonite it was just about scratching the meatloaf itch.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I am suck a suckah for these. Gotst to be the chocolate collection.


----------



## Neen

Right now it's a huge salad with some chicken salad thrown on top. Croutons, banana peppers and lots of greek dressing!:eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84

Mayan chocolate icecream -- foodgasms, galore!


----------



## TearInYourHand

A steaming hot mug of chicken soup....it's freezing outside!


----------



## Neen

Well, a giant grilled cheese sandwich with relish becuase of that damn 'grilled cheese' thread! Mmm so delish! Few strawberries and some melted chocolate to dip in!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I'm about to have a grilled cheese too! With a cup of a tomato soup. :eat1:


----------



## latinshygirl92377

some slices of left over cake......well its the parts that i cut off of the cakes im baking for valentines......butter flavor.....:eat2:


----------



## jamie

cracker jack


----------



## latinshygirl92377

jamie said:


> cracker jack



cracker jacks are soo good, but you know when i was younger the prizes were soo much better in the box dont you think? and way cheaper! but still good!


----------



## Just_Jen

just had a yummy vegetable and chicken curry  my mouths burning.ACK


----------



## out.of.habit

Earl Greyer tea, with honey and a splash of soy cream.


----------



## Just_Jen

lemsip #*diesss*


----------



## Neen

some cucumber /avacado rolls with wasabi and soy suace...miso soup with seaweed and tofu.:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

"Chocolate Covered Strawberries" Pudding - a treat I bought myself for Valentine's Day. It is chocolate pudding with strawberries in it!

It's a limited edition from Kozy Shack, and it's a little sweet but has a nice flavor. Tho' it needed some more strawberries, IMO.

But it made me happy. Not sure why!


----------



## ashmamma84

Sees Butterscotch Pop --- OMG, it is so damn good!


----------



## sugar and spice

SoVerySoft said:


> "Chocolate Covered Strawberries" Pudding - a treat I bought myself for Valentine's Day. It is chocolate pudding with strawberries in it!
> 
> It's a limited edition from Kozy Shack, and it's a little sweet but has a nice flavor. Tho' it needed some more strawberries, IMO.
> 
> But it made me happy. Not sure why!



That sounds very good I love Kozy Shack's rice pudding. I am eating Hershey kisses now, a Valentine's treat too.:eat2:


----------



## mediaboy

I am about to go for a bicycle ride and then meet a few friends for beer and bbq. I imagine it will be really delicious because we are having a "my friend mike isn't a vegan any more" party.


----------



## HottiMegan

a bowl of out of the box mac n cheese


----------



## Neen

Wow, day after valentines day.. half a caramel-chocolate chip apple. Handful of cheese its, i'm going to finish off that box of chocolates in a second.....oh and i have half that macaroni casserole in the fridge from last nights dinner..hmm..yeah i'm eating alot right now!:eat2:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Oh, it's so good!!! I'm eating a delicious and HUGE Pacific Rose apple - my new favorite - and a small bowl of Dannon Light & Fit french vanilla yogurt.

I'm not sure why, but I have been CRAVING yogurt lately. (I think it has to do with being on antibiotics a few weeks ago, but I'm guessing). Ordinarily, I like yogurt. However, I have eaten 2 tubs of it nearly by myself in a week (in addition to the little snack one I have at work). 

I went to the grocery store this afternoon and bought 3 more of the big tubs of yogurt. Wasn't it AnnMarie that talked about saving foods - hoarding, as it were? (lol) I feel this way with my yogurt. I need to have some available and the icy weather here lately has me worried; what if I run out?!?


----------



## Just_Jen

just had a cheese toasty, yummo!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Just totally enjoyed our online purchase of Skyline Chili - tasted soooo much like the real thing!


----------



## pudgy

Note: I love Skyline Chili! Oh how I miss living in Indianapolis.

I'm currently baked crunchy Cheetos. My campus decided to sell only baked chips in our sandwich shop. Annoyed? Yes. But these cheetos are actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Brandi

Saw this and had to make it..YUM http://video.about.com/southernfood/Premium-Steak-Sandwich.htm


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi said:


> Saw this and had to make it..YUM http://video.about.com/southernfood/Premium-Steak-Sandwich.htm



Brandi that looked really good. I am not a fan of the horseradish though, you think it would taste bland if I left that out?


----------



## Just_Jen

just ate this rank healthy sheppards pie!! had to add brown sauce to make it edible!


----------



## sugar and spice

My step-son's mom gave him chocolate covered pecans among the rest of the goodies she gave him for Valentine's day yesterday. Well he doesn't like pecans so I scored!!!:eat2:
so right now I am eating a big ol handful of chocolate covered pecans.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

sugar and spice said:


> My step-son's mom gave him chocolate covered pecans among the rest of the goodies she gave him for Valentine's day yesterday. Well he doesn't like pecans so I scored!!!:eat2:
> so right now I am eating a big ol handful of chocolate covered pecans.



Hey Sug honey....wanna share?? :wubu:


----------



## Brandi

IdahoCynth said:


> Brandi that looked really good. I am not a fan of the horseradish though, you think it would taste bland if I left that out?



I don't think it would be bland. If I didn't like horseradish I'd put mustard and mayo lol but that is just me! I even put it on my homemade ciabatta bread. YUM


----------



## Ruby Ripples

The last of the Thai green curry (made with strips of steak) I made the night before last, with a little rice. My son didn't like the aubergines, so I ended up with some sauce with lots of juicy aubergine slices in it, yummmmmmm!


----------



## MissToodles

SoVerySoft said:


> "Chocolate Covered Strawberries" Pudding - a treat I bought myself for Valentine's Day. It is chocolate pudding with strawberries in it!
> 
> It's a limited edition from Kozy Shack, and it's a little sweet but has a nice flavor. Tho' it needed some more strawberries, IMO.
> 
> But it made me happy. Not sure why!



Kozy Shack makes the commercially prepared puddings. Plus, the ingredients are very pure. I think jello tastes gross and I can't even pronounce half the things listed on the label! I'm going to search for this flavor since I can't eat ice cream at this point and pudding is sort of creamy.


----------



## Just_Jen

ooh i really want chocolate now! 

but i have one of those drumstick kids lollies haha child at heart *points to self*


----------



## mszwebs

Sour cream and Onion Pringles.

Possibly the whole can...lol. We'll see how I feel.


----------



## Just_Jen

mszwebs said:


> Sour cream and Onion Pringles.
> 
> Possibly the whole can...lol. We'll see how I feel.



ooh come to the uk and share!


----------



## bmann0413

I'm really in the mood for s'mores... but I have no chocolate or marshmellows. I do have graham crackers, though!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

European style rice pudding by Kozy Shack w/ a hint of vanilla :eat1:


----------



## Neen

bowtie pasta with goat cheese, salad, and.......crushed pineapple (on my tiny individual pizza!)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Baked Pork Chops over sliced potatoes mixed with cream of mushroom soup, french fried onions and shredded cheddar cheese....omg smells GREAT in my kitchen!


----------



## sugar and spice

mmm hmmm that sounds really good.:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

sugar and spice said:


> mmm hmmm that sounds really good.:eat2:



Man, sug...it was GREAT...I pulled it off of www.allrecipes.com....they have great recipes there!

Come on over, we still have some left!! :eat1:


----------



## Rojodi

Fried chicken, tater tots, salad.

Fried chicken was double dipped...Bisquik, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and Romano cheese.


----------



## sugar and spice

oohh that sounds good. I am eating Iced animal crackers, weird craving I guess


----------



## ekmanifest

pork chops, corn on the cob and my favorite mashed potatoes made with bacon, leeks and sour cream. Yummmmmmmm.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Mini Cheese Sandwich Crackers from trader joe's


----------



## Neen

a egg white omelette with veggies, slice of rye toast with strawberry jam and chocolate soy milk!


----------



## Brandi

Homemade double stuffed ravioli with ricotta and spinach with a tomato sauce and baked chicken legs (chicken legs were on sale for 29 cents a pound, we will be eating them for a while) lol


----------



## Neen

since i eat like 15 times a day.. right now i'm eating some pad thai with tofu, some crispy veggie springrolls, and some miso soup!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Lifesaver's sherbet... even if it is cold outside.


----------



## Neen

my second cup of coffee, with some baileys irish cream in it.......with 2 glazed donuts!


----------



## Just_Jen

View attachment 36666

fondant fancies..
yummmooo


----------



## LoveBHMS

Huge cup of Matcha green tea infused with pomegranate.

So so so good.

I've recently been trying to cut down on coffee and diet sode and replace them with green tea. Not as hard as I thought it would be.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

for an appetizer,(and because I was starving), I ate 2 corn dogs w/ mustard. then I had a boneless, breaded pork chop w/ some of Sweet Baby Ray's hot & spicy bbq sauce, some onion rings, and some baby carrots w/ ranch dressing for dipping and a glass of milk.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## ashmamma84

Banana nut bread and a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm eating breakfast at 11am (i'm so bad) and It's a cut up orange, some pineapple and low fat cottage cheese.


----------



## Just_Jen

cadburys dairy milk and whole nut - my fave, yummo


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Marshmallows!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Swiss Almond Crunch cookies from Trader Joe's. Small, thin, crispy, delightful cookies, I might add.

And chocolate milk.


----------



## Neen

Stoneground crackers with cranberry mustard! Delish!:eat2:


----------



## Just_Jen

i just had some spicy beans on baked potato with chiabatta stuff  YUMMO


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Ummm, I'm not eating it right now, but I am dreaming about and craving Velveeta Shells and Cheese. Anyone wanna ship me a box or 12?


----------



## indy500tchr

I am eating tums...just had a big bowl of homemade lasagna


----------



## HottiMegan

salty peanuts


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Double Doubles and Grey Goose!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Just_Jen said:


> View attachment 36666
> 
> fondant fancies..
> yummmooo



LOL you just made me add a pack of those to my online grocery shopping! I always fought over the yellow ones with my friend Lorna!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Shepherd's pie that I made for dinner and was supposed to be freezing this extra portion for another day 

My son seriously explained to me that he hates the smell of the minced lamb cooking, as it reminds him of the smell when he was wrestling sheep through a crush to put them through a sheep dip .... I love teenagers.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

I despise the smell of lamb cooking! It is vile! I cant eat the stuff!


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Double Doubles and Grey Goose! [/QUOTE
> 
> Hope they helped beat the stress


----------



## SoVerySoft

Truffles....incredible truffles, actually. From Trader Joe's. 

They had packages of them stacked by the registers, and I was weak. And I am SO glad. If you have TJ's near you - DO buy these: "Organic French Truffles". You get 27 of these cocoa covered delights for about $3.95. A true bargain and addictive.

Maybe I'll take a pic later.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Haagen Dasz mango sorbet. I'm convinced it doesn't get any better than this!:eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Frozen Ring Dings.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Reeses Peanut Butter Cups and milk!


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Reeses Peanut Butter Cups and milk!



:eat2:MMM HMMM I want some now!!:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Come on over, SNS, there is PLENTY to go around! It's nice to share!

:kiss2:


----------



## troubadours

fat sandwich with chicken fingers, moz sticks and fries
side of cheese fries
cookies and creme shake

my bellys happy


----------



## HottiMegan

Strawberry yogurt mmmm


----------



## Neen

mmm right now it's : 2 mini bagels with cream cheese, smoked salmon, capers and red onion. 
Also working on a medium sized stuffed crust pizza. Washed down by a giant coke and later..chocolate cake !!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Neen said:


> mmm right now it's : 2 mini bagels with cream cheese, smoked salmon, capers and red onion.
> Also working on a medium sized stuffed crust pizza. Washed down by a giant coke and later..chocolate cake !!



mmmmm I would also add slices of fresh tomato on those bagels. Now I have a craving!


----------



## liz (di-va)

I wanted to order out, but I was good n didnt:

canadian bacon and cheese on Ry Krisps
leftover chicken saltimboca + wild/brown rice
sweet white corn n buttah
homemade brownies with choc/caramel chips


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Getting ready to make my family fav - Baked Ziti with home made spaghetti sauce, salad and fresh garlic bread. The house smells so GOOD!


----------



## love dubh

SoVerySoft said:


> Frozen Ring Dings.



That's the only way to eat them. <33333


----------



## goldilocks829

I've become addicted to Tostito's Spinach Dip. I'm too lazy to make my own. It's good on veges and chips. Mmmmmm!


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Getting ready to make my family fav - Baked Ziti with home made spaghetti sauce, salad and fresh garlic bread. The house smells so GOOD!



Yumm I love Ziti I am making some this week too.:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Hey g/f, I tried to rep ya...LOVE your avatar!!!! >^..^< meow!


----------



## Friday

Brown rice with hamburger mushroom gravy and buttered white corn. Would have been better with mashed Yukons but I'm lazy.


----------



## Mishty

I'm having an early lunch, and I did the whole brown bag thing: baked turkey on whole grain, with pepper jack cheese, and a kosher pickle. Made somewhat better with a Sprite zero and a 100 calorie Pecan Sandie pouch. 

I'm thinking Arby's....:doh:


----------



## Just_Jen

just had a yummo king prawn salad! Mmm


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Just had a rather yummy chicken, mayo an sweetcorn baguette!


----------



## Neen

hotdog with ketchup, sweet relish and red onion!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Rocky Road Ice Cream!


----------



## Neen

2 Tuna sandwiches on hot dog rolls, with relish. Potato chips, and pepsi


----------



## Miss Vickie

Neen said:


> hotdog with ketchup, sweet relish and red onion!





Neen said:


> 2 Tuna sandwiches on hot dog rolls, with relish. Potato chips, and pepsi



I think we answered that age old question: What do you do with the extra hot dog buns that ultimately end up being left over.  That hot dog sounds good, though. Sometimes, there's just nothing like a hot dog.

But right now? It's still morning and so I'm eating the Stollen my daughter and I made on Sunday, washed down with a homemade latte. (She was having "cultural day" at school today and since she's part German she wanted a tasty German dish and strudel is just way too hard). It's quite tasty, actually, this Stollen. We did good, considering we've never made it before. It's not too sweet and loaded with dried fruits and almonds, and covered in powdered sugar. A little dry but that's what the latte's for, right?


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Rocky Road Ice Cream!



Thats my favorite flavor:eat2:


----------



## bbw_and_proud

Vanilla ice cream with big chocolate chunks and chocolate syrup and marshmallow cream and, of course, whipped topping...heaven!!:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I sent my husband out for the first ever pregnancy craving errand.. I'm alternating between mozzerella sticks and seasoned curly fries.. i just couldnt get them out of my head!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

tonight I made spaghetti with sausage and sauce, garlic cheesy bread and it was good, so I had seconds:eat1:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Rocky Road Ice Cream!


Ok I dont know if its cause im from the Uk, or just totally ignorant to it.....but exactly what is Rocky Road??? Like whats in it? Always hear of it!


----------



## toni

Pastina :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ok I dont know if its cause im from the Uk, or just totally ignorant to it.....but exactly what is Rocky Road??? Like whats in it? Always hear of it!



Rocky Road ice cream is chocolate ice cream that has marshmallow and some type of nuts in it usually almonds it is a really good combination :eat1: I hope you get to try it some time.


----------



## Neen

Right now it's tuna salad on crackers.......with a side of macaroni and 'cheeze' (fake vegan cheese) CRAP! my vegan cousin left it at my house so i thought i'd try it..bleh!!


----------



## Mishty

Campbells double noodle chicken soup, a cheese on wheat sammie, and a Sprite zero. all that low fat crap, and a huge Reese easter egg in my drawer:blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

Chicken Teriyaki Don Buri


:eat1:


----------



## CuteFatChick

Turkey Hill Southern Lemon Pie ic cream...OMG is this stuff ever good! I don't eat a ton of ice cream...but this stuff is crazy good. It is a limited edition, though.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm chowing on a bowl of sliced strawberries, raspberries, granola and strawberry yogurt.. it's a yummy sweet treat for before bed


----------



## Aireman

Micky D's Chocolate shake.


----------



## Neen

arg..i have a bad cold, so it's chicken noodle soup for me. And lots of tea with gallons of honey ...*cough *


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished the most AMAZING plate of Indian food from a restaurant called Maurya for a co-worker's going away lunch.


Gorgeous restaurant, delicious food.


:eat1:


----------



## sugar and spice

Neen said:


> arg..i have a bad cold, so it's chicken noodle soup for me. And lots of tea with gallons of honey ...*cough *



I hope you feel better soon


----------



## mossystate

A slice of pumpkin bread I made last night. It has walnuts in it and a thick ribbon of cream cheese with orange zest runs through it. Very delicious:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

mossystate said:


> A slice of pumpkin bread I made last night. It has walnuts in it and a thick ribbon of cream cheese with orange zest runs through it. Very delicious:eat2:



That sounds delish! I need some.


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm shoveling handfuls of pirate booty in my hand like there's no tomorrow.. i suppose i'm hungry


----------



## Brandi

Leftover pizza from last night...I made it with black olives, ham, pepperoni, onions, green peppers, mushrooms, bacon, hot sausage and extra cheese! The crust was just like pizza huts...but...less oil lol


----------



## Neen

aww thank you!
Right now it's tea with honey, and half a blueberry muffin with butter..


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Miss Vickie said:


> I think we answered that age old question: What do you do with the extra hot dog buns that ultimately end up being left over.  That hot dog sounds good, though. Sometimes, there's just nothing like a hot dog.



We make garlic bread out of those extra dog rolls!

Breakfast for me: 2 eggs over easy with 2 slices of rye toast for dipping! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

I'm actually drinking something, not eating at the moment. It's...interesting...I bought Knudsen Very Veggie "Untomato" vegetable juice. At first I was taken aback by the taste, then it kind of grew on me. It has a beet base, instead of tomato, but it also has carrots, spinach and red grape juices (had I seen the grape on the label, I probably wouldn't have bought it - I am not a fan of the fruit and veggie fusions).

It reminds me of borscht, with a strange carrot note. Not sure how else to describe it. It's a little too sweet for my taste (but then, borscht is sweet and I love borscht).

I love normal veggie juice, so this one is not something I love, but I'm getting a kick out of it in a nice juice to visit but I wouldn't wanna live there kinda way.

p.s. it has 1/3 of the sodium of normal veggie juice - definitely a plus.

View attachment RWK%20VV%20UNTOMATO%2032OZ_T(1).jpg​


----------



## goofy girl

The most perfect lemon square and a cup of coffee. Just what I needed.


----------



## Neen

Strawberry toaster strudel with frosting....:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Double doubles!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Two fried eggs on two potato scones, three rashers of back bacon, fried cherry tomatoes and bread and butter. oh and a cup of coffee


----------



## Mikaila

Mocha Moolatte from Dairy Queen.... yum!


----------



## goofy girl

Large iced coffee (butter cookie flavor :eat2 and a chocolate croissant. I love Sunday afternoon snack time


----------



## Saxphon

Ok, alternating bowls of frosted Bite Sized Shreaded Wheat and a generic Cocco Krispies. After 7 bowls, I paused to post. I love a lazy sunday breakfast.......

Now wondering what is for lunch!

Saxphon:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Double doubles! (where is SnS)


----------



## Neen

Bowl of chocolate clusters cereal (from honey bunches oats) and cup of coffee, extra cream, extra sugar!


----------



## sugar and spice

I'm having a Klondike bar and later I'm going to have some more of those iced animal crackers, its my latest weird snack fetish.:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I am doing a happy dance since i'm eating a big salad for the first time in months! I haven't been able to eat raw veggies in months because the pregnancy made me ill if i'd eat raw veggies   I lived off of salad primarily (and happily) for a good part of 2007 and i really missed them because of the morning sickness.


----------



## Zandoz

For the last few hours, anything I can get my hands on that tastes good and doean't require preparation <shrug>


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

A toasted everything bagel w/ tuna salad and pringles!


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> A toasted everything bagel w/ tuna salad and pringles!



Sounds heavenly :eat2: I am a Pringle junkie lol I can never just eat a few I always have to eat them all.


----------



## Brandi

Leftover chili (ground beef, black beans, kidney beans, corn, tomatoes, zucchini, green peppers) with coined hot dogs and cheese all heated up and added some sour cream and green onions then used tostitos scoops to scoop it up! YUMMY breakfast!


----------



## MissToodles

I made a wonderful salad for lunch and currently munching down. A base of baby spinach with tomatoes, English cukes, beets and red onion topped with a gruyere quorn cutlet.


----------



## LJ Rock

chicken with gravy, peas and rice :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm munching on green olives. i have had this terrible craving for salty foods


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Combos pizza flavor!


----------



## Neen

Right now it's saltines with peanut butter, and some pickles.


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Combos pizza flavor!



Those are good but talk about your gas producing foods  I used to forbid my nephew from eating them around me lol and I called them fartbos  good but not worth the suffering later.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

OK how about Rocky Road Ice cream


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> OK how about Rocky Road Ice cream



I LOOOOOVE Rocky Road ice cream:eat1: right now I am eating Thin Mint Girl Scout cookies ahhhh the minty goodness.:eat2:


----------



## supersoup

huge green and black olives, stuffed with gorgonzola. yum to the max.


----------



## Brandi

German sausage on a bun with saurkraut, hot peppers and mustard 

Weird but YUMMy breakfast!


----------



## collegeguy2514

a big bowl of lucky charms. havent had these in ages! they're so good i may go back for seconds


----------



## sugar and spice

collegeguy2514 said:


> a big bowl of lucky charms. havent had these in ages! they're so good i may go back for seconds



Yes they're magically delicious.:eat1:


----------



## collegeguy2514

sugar and spice said:


> Yes they're magically delicious.:eat1:



so delicious i just had another bowl! 

now im eating pistachios


----------



## sugar and spice

collegeguy2514 said:


> so delicious i just had another bowl!
> 
> now im eating pistachios



whoo I love those too:eat2: are you eating the ones in the red shells and getting your fingers all stained?

I myself just ate some chips and salsa, I always forget how much I love salsa until I eat it again.:eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

I was cleaning out my purse of cracker crumbs (my son put a cracker in there and made a big mess) and i ran across a cadburry caramel egg that i bought well over a week ago and I am chowing down on it right now  :eat2:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

I'm not eating anything right now, but Megan, that Cadbury egg sounds good! I LOVE the regular Creme Eggs. (Anyone else? lol... I know some people around here are grossed out by them.)

<sigh> I love Easter candy. It's my favorite!


----------



## HottiMegan

I have never actually had the creme kind of egg. I grew up not eating eggs (still dont) and there are eggs in teh creme part. I certainly do love easter candy though!


----------



## Mishty

HottiMegan said:


> I have never actually had the creme kind of egg. I grew up not eating eggs (still dont) and there are eggs in teh creme part. I certainly do love easter candy though!



Theres really EGGS in there?!?!

What!?!:huh:

Say it aint so! I love 'em more than life, but eggs and candy just don't mix....:doh:


----------



## goofy girl

Ben and Jerry's Kara-mel Sutra. I have a sore throat so I'm allowed to eat all the ice cream I want


----------



## toni

fish sticks :eat2:


----------



## CandySmooch

Thin Crust Pepperoni & Sausage Pizza is in the oven with a Citrus Green Tea.................which will be followed by Pecan Pie for dessert topped a la mode with Ben & Jerry's new Cinn-A-Buns flavor........have you tried it yet??? Its to die for!! Caramel ice cream with a Cinnamon Streusal swirl chunked with little cinnamon flavored cookie dough bites. Yummo!!!


----------



## Mishty

a grilled turkey and cheddar sammie, with homemade honey mustard and a kosher pickle! 
PLUS an awesome wedge of fresh-mom-just-made-it FRIED cheesecake.

pffft what diet?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

i had something called a Republican Burger at this bar n grill - done medium rare. it was a burger with bacon and onion rings on top

the Democrat burger there had green peppers and onions and mayo

i loves me bacon and onion rings, not big on green peppers on a burger 

DISCLAIMER
this food choice does not, in any way, show me approving or disapproving of any candidates in the forth coming election


----------



## HottiMegan

Missblueyedeath said:


> Theres really EGGS in there?!?!
> 
> What!?!:huh:
> 
> Say it aint so! I love 'em more than life, but eggs and candy just don't mix....:doh:



oh yeah, there are eggs in a lot of candy. I've never had a snickers due to eggs or a milky way. There are other candy bars but cant think of them off the top of my head. When you have a diet restriction, you realize how eggs make their way into tons of stuff.

ETA: I have never had Ben and Jerry's ice cream since there are eggs in it. I had hagen das once since i didn't know better. (i was in Hawaii and it was hot and had an ice cream then my mom told me that it had eggs in it and haven't had it since)


----------



## Neen

I had a toasted bagel with raspberry melba butter. Yum! plus many cups of lemon tea....(went to breakfast with Tooz and kevin!)


----------



## CandySmooch

eatin' a warm slice of Georgia Pecan Pie topped with Ben & Jerry's Cinn-a-bunns ice cream.......YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Neen

Some Thai spring onion noodle soup, with a spinich salad with sliced strawberries and ranch dressing!


----------



## Brandi

I'm eating something a girl from work brought to the potluck yesterday. I made it today..YUM

Palacinke - which is crepes I stuffed it with ham and mozz cheese, rolled it up, breaded it, then fried it..OMG addiction


----------



## Just_Jen

grapes! YUMO! havent had fruit all week so yaaaaaaya


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm chowing down on some roasted garlic bread


----------



## Amatrix

sweet and sour lollipops.
and a grape soda.

worth the walk to the gas station.:eat2:


----------



## k1009

Bagged coleslaw. It's called super slaw I think? I've bought it a million times and yet I don't know the name. And the bag's in the bin already .

It's got corn, red and green cabbage, carrot, celery and spring onions. I dress it with olive oil and red wine vinegar and ohhhhhhhhhh, lovely.


----------



## SoVerySoft

View attachment 660bitohoney.jpg

Bit-O-Honey​


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Oh, Bit-O-Honeys! I love those and haven't had them in forever!

I'm having a Peppermint Pattie... ah, the sensation.


----------



## CandySmooch

Frosted Brown Sugar Pop Tart - warmed up w/ a cup of coffee w/ toffee vanilla creamer & sugar.


----------



## Brandi

9 grain ciabatta bun with crispy bacon, fried egg and a generous amount of garlic and herb cream cheese. YUM


----------



## goofy girl

Hazelnut coffee and a chocolate croissant. I <3 Sunday mornings


----------



## Neen

Egg salad sandwich, some leftover sushi, some nibbles of cornbeef and carrots,onions, and red potatoes...


----------



## SoVerySoft

View attachment 39_L_jordanalmonds.jpg​Jordan almonds. I thought I liked them, but they are too hard on the outside and the almond inside is kinda mushy. But I am eating them anyway. I play a game to see if I can resist biting them (I always lose). I am afraid I am going to crack a tooth!


----------



## sweet&fat

Brandi said:


> 9 grain ciabatta bun with crispy bacon, fried egg and a generous amount of garlic and herb cream cheese. YUM



Can I please come live with you? You're always cooking up the most yummy things!


----------



## DUBLINDA

I am cooking dinner right now and am having garlic bread and pizza, pizza was just a plain cheese one but I have added garlic butter,onions,mushrooms,bacon bits and red cheddar cheese to it and right now its smells so good:eat2: I cant wait to get stuck into it.


----------



## goldilocks829

DUBLINDA said:


> I am cooking dinner right now and am having garlic bread and pizza, pizza was just a plain cheese one but I have added garlic butter,onions,mushrooms,bacon bits and red cheddar cheese to it and right now its smells so good:eat2: I cant wait to get stuck into it.



This SADLY pales in comparison, but I'm snacking on Fritos Flavor Twists in Honey BBQ. They are sooooooo good!!! :eat2:

Enjoy that pizza!


----------



## goofy girl

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 38515​Jordan almonds. I thought I liked them, but they are too hard on the outside and the almond inside is kinda mushy. But I am eating them anyway. I play a game to see if I can resist biting them (I always lose). I am afraid I am going to crack a tooth!



that's so funny. I was just thinking today about Jordan almonds. We are using Hershey kisses as part of the wedding favors, and I was going to suggest to Steve that we use jordan almonds instead..but decided against it because of the same reasons you said. The outside is so hard it's scary! It's kinda like they make them all stale before they send them out to the market lol


----------



## DeniseW

well............hubby just picked up our girl scout cookies from my niece so I guess you all know what I'm eating. Samoas and do-si-dos. Help me, I can't stop....


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Man I am so distressed that we missed GS Cookie sales here.........ugh! Guess Double Stuffs will HAVE to do!


----------



## CandySmooch

I made the most amazing Sweet & Sour Meatballs that I'm enjoying some leftovers right now. This is only the 2nd time I've made them, I wasn't happy with how the first time turned out so I tweaked the recipe and am in love with this round! For the sauce I used 

1 jar Grape Jelly
1 jar Chili Sauce
1/2 c KC Masterpiece Bold & Spicy BBQ sauce
1/4 c Heinz Ketchup
2 tbs soy sauce

I fried the meatballs in a pan to give them that nice crunchy coating, threw them in the crockpot, then simmered the sauce on the stove till it bubbled and dumped it over the meatballs in the crockpot and let it simmer on high for an hour. Served over whole grain brown rice.......freaking fantastic!!!!!


----------



## CandySmooch

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Man I am so distressed that we missed GS Cookie sales here.........ugh! Guess Double Stuffs will HAVE to do!



I heard on the radio the other day people were selling them on ebay.....although I guess its against Girl Scout ethics so they were getting all hoighty toity over it and it blew up into a big debate on the morning show, lol. I'd check there if you really want some.


----------



## SoVerySoft

goofy girl said:


> that's so funny. I was just thinking today about Jordan almonds. We are using Hershey kisses as part of the wedding favors, and I was going to suggest to Steve that we use jordan almonds instead..but decided against it because of the same reasons you said. The outside is so hard it's scary! It's kinda like they make them all stale before they send them out to the market lol



Yeah, I think the only purpose for jordan almonds is for wedding favors! hehe. There are so many other pretty candies that can be used instead. Are you using traditional kisses (silver)? Silver is a pretty color for a favor!


----------



## goofy girl

SoVerySoft said:


> Yeah, I think the only purpose for jordan almonds is for wedding favors! hehe. There are so many other pretty candies that can be used instead. Are you using traditional kisses (silver)? Silver is a pretty color for a favor!



Yes, silver. I know Steve would rather give out the dark ones (he loves dark chocolate) but I'm pretty sure they are wrapped in purple so that wont work lol...he asked for an 'assortmentt"..which I _might_ consider lol. He had originally said Lindt candy, but that would triple the cost.


----------



## SoVerySoft

goofy girl said:


> Yes, silver. I know Steve would rather give out the dark ones (he loves dark chocolate) but I'm pretty sure they are wrapped in purple so that wont work lol...he asked for an 'assortmentt"..which I _might_ consider lol. He had originally said Lindt candy, but that would triple the cost.



Maybe just slip some purple ones into his favor?


----------



## goofy girl

SoVerySoft said:


> Maybe just slip some purple ones into his favor?



There's an idea! They are going into teacups- you just gave me an idea to maybe put a few dark choc ones in the purple wrappers on the bottom and putt the silver wrapped ones on top, so they are the ones that are visible- i know they may shift a bit, but it's worth a shot. And I _guess_ it wont be the end of the world if a purple wrapper is showing.


----------



## SoVerySoft

goofy girl said:


> There's an idea! They are going into teacups- you just gave me an idea to maybe put a few dark choc ones in the purple wrappers on the bottom and putt the silver wrapped ones on top, so they are the ones that are visible- i know they may shift a bit, but it's worth a shot. And I _guess_ it wont be the end of the world if a purple wrapper is showing.



teacups! lovely idea. And yay, to sneak in the purple ones 

oh...on topic...I am eating that Kozyshack Chocolate Covered Strawberry Pudding (the limited edition from Valentine's Day). They had a couple left in the store and I snagged 'em.

I also have a very large can of whipped cream which I am continually squirting into the container, as I eat it off the top of the pudding. Yeah, I am very naughty when it comes to whipped cream. I WAY overdo it 

mmmmMMMmmm!


----------



## Dravenhawk

I am eating a pork tenderloin roast rubbed down with steak seasoning, coarse black pepper, and gazrlic salt. Sweet petite peas and mashed potatos and gravy finishes out what I am eating tight now....Now what did I do with my fork?:eat1:

Dravenhawk


----------



## DUBLINDA

goldilocks829 said:


> This SADLY pales in comparison, but I'm snacking on Fritos Flavor Twists in Honey BBQ. They are sooooooo good!!! :eat2:
> 
> Enjoy that pizza!




I so enjoyed that pizza but it needed more garlic butter so at least I know now for next time. :eat2:


----------



## Neen

Honeysmacks cereal..skim milk.


----------



## CandySmooch

just finished a frosted brown sugar pop tart & coffee w/ coconut creamer


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.recipezaar.com/102909 + salami and carrots on the side.


----------



## Neen

Salad with a garlic breadstick and a mountain dew!


----------



## Ash

Neen said:


> I had a toasted bagel with raspberry melba butter. Yum! plus many cups of lemon tea....(went to breakfast with Tooz and kevin!)



Me = Jealous of Tooz/Shivs breakfast encounters.


----------



## Amatrix

cadbury creme eggs....
:eat2:

or as i call them...sugar death eggs.


----------



## Neen

Cinnamon-vanilla french toast, and some irish cream coffee.


----------



## Brandi

Scrambled eggs with colby cheese and crispy bacon bits on a greek pita...YUM...key thing is...fry the pita in a little oil and add salt to it. It's fried dough.quick style...soooooo YUMMY!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

I know it's a little early, but I'm having a couple Reese's miniatures - from my nephew's Easter basket - LOL :doh:


----------



## Neen

Bowl of honeysmacks cereal, and buscuit with butter,and a irish cream coffee


----------



## Brandi

Strawberry juice....just fresh strawberries, ice, cold water and a bit of sugar...YUM


----------



## sugar and spice

Plain M&Ms and a trail mix fruit and nut granola bar.:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Samoas, the cookies I ordered were delivered about 30 min ago


----------



## Neen

chedder cheese soup, breadsticks, spanikopita..and a HUGE greek salad with banana peppers!


----------



## SoVerySoft

The sweetest, most perfect little clementines. I've been buying them every year hoping to find perfect ones like these, and this last batch - on the money!

So incredibly good.


----------



## DUBLINDA

Salted popcorn dipped in yoghurt. Yes its a strange one but I do like weird foods and this combo works for me. :eat2:


----------



## goofy girl

Coconut Creme coffee and a breakfast sandwich


----------



## Just_Jen

nothing because im stupid haha


----------



## Miss Vickie

Moonstruck chocolate, thanks to a very special Dim-friend along with a Starbucks latte. Ambrosia.


----------



## Red

We went to our local Chinese supermarket and discovered these dangeous little crunchy things. The are Wah-Yuen BBQ Fried Dough. So good and oooh so bad all at the same time. They are made from fried bran gluten, they taste salty-sweet with a very crispy texture, a bit like a vegetarian version of pork crackling. :wubu: I also bought bubble tea as I have heard so much about it, very exciting! 

View attachment 38973


Now excuse me while I go and drink my weight in water to compensate!


Tonight I am making garlic and fish sauce fried squid with spring onions, udon noodles and bok choi.


----------



## Neen

Right now it's cadbury eggs, and some chocolate bunnies...coffee with creamer. I'm waiting unitl i eat at 3pm..HAM!


----------



## DUBLINDA

Red said:


> We went to our local Chinese supermarket and discovered these dangeous little crunchy things. The are Wah-Yuen BBQ Fried Dough. So good and oooh so bad all at the same time. They are made from fried bran gluten, they taste salty-sweet with a very crispy texture, a bit like a vegetarian version of pork crackling. :wubu: I also bought bubble tea as I have heard so much about it, very exciting!
> 
> View attachment 38973
> 
> 
> Now excuse me while I go and drink my weight in water to compensate!
> 
> 
> Tonight I am making garlic and fish sauce fried squid with spring onions, udon noodles and bok choi.



What was your address again??? I seem to have mislayed my invite but cant wait for dinner at yours :eat2:


----------



## TallFatSue

Wowee! This afternoon I engulfed an Easter brunch and I feel so stuffed and bloated I'm in heaven. They had made-to-order omelets, roast beef, pork tenderloin, turkey, pheasant paté en croute, several pastas, truffle tricolor terrine, spinach quiche, French toast stuffed with strawberries and bananas, Belgian waffles, fresh fruits, cheese assortments, lotsa pastries, and the usual appetizers and salads. :eat2:

For dessert, I couldn't decide between bananas foster, cherries jubilee or dark chocolate fudge cake, so I had all three. :eat2:

It cost a small fortune, but my fat is made of only the finest ingredients, and that is absolutely positively true today.


----------



## Neen

Right now it's a cup of green tea with honey, a banana, and scrambled eggs.


----------



## jamie

crunch n munch - it is a Monday morning.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

jamie said:


> crunch n munch - it is a Monday morning.




Jamie! I wanted to rep you for your puppywhipped line but I must spread it around some more. 

Cute doggy!


----------



## HottiMegan

crunchy green grapes  I eat them like popcorn, by the handful!


----------



## Red

DUBLINDA said:


> What was your address again??? I seem to have mislayed my invite but cant wait for dinner at yours :eat2:



Hmmmm, I would love to hold a Dimmers dinner party, *plots menu* :eat2:


----------



## Neen

Peice of toast, with jelly. Water.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

A Velveeta and Mayo on whole wheat sandwich! YUM! :eat2: The Whole wheat makes it healthy!


----------



## Neen

A tuna melt on 12 grain bread. Diet mountain dew, and a cold apple from the fridge.. crisp and juicy! Mmmm


----------



## Chimpi

Pretty much what I have for lunch every day.

Pepperidge Farm Sweet Buttermilk bread
Mayonnaise
Land-O-Lakes Provolone
Ovengold Turkey Breast
Mountain Dew

_Refreshing!_ :eat2:


----------



## Neen

Right now it's a handful of baby carrots, ranch dip, and blackberries.


----------



## Brandi

Fresh out of the oven, oatmeal chocolate covered raisin cookies....chewy, chocolately...and YUMMY


----------



## sugar and spice

Brandi said:


> Fresh out of the oven, oatmeal chocolate covered raisin cookies....chewy, chocolately...and YUMMY



Wow I never thought of using chocolate covered raisins in cookies, I love them,and I love oatmeal cookies, I bet those are awesome.:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Double doubles!!!


----------



## Friday

What am I *not* eating? It's been one of those weeks. If it doesn't get out of the way, it's probably doomed to consumption. :doh: Hate it when I'm like this and I don't have hormones left to blame it on.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Friday said:


> What am I *not* eating? It's been one of those weeks. If it doesn't get out of the way, it's probably doomed to consumption. :doh: Hate it when I'm like this and I don't have hormones left to blame it on.



I have been waiting for my hormones to go away so I don't have the "crazy" eats! It's crushing to hear that it might not end there lol


----------



## sunnie1653

Chocolate chip cookies w/mini m&m's in them. I love them


----------



## Neen

Popcorn ball, apple juice, and a peach!


----------



## Hawaiian kid

I just finished a half gallon of ice cream :eat2:


----------



## ParliamentofOwls

For such a skinny guy, I eat more than anyone I know...

just had a breast from popeyes and a giant salad (lettuce, tomato, red onion, avocado, cucumber, and croutons.) 

I make really good veggetarian everything:eat2:!


----------



## liz (di-va)

corned beef on rye with mustard from Manny's Deli! and a Coke


----------



## Raqui

an OH HENRY BAR


----------



## Neen

Some ziti with honey mustard dressing, and diced carrot, pepper, celery. Bottle of crystal light.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Cherry Berry Nut Mix


It is better than I expected. I really like dried cranberries and cheeries... who knew?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Oven roasted lemon pepper chicken, chicken and broccoli flavored rice a roni and cauliflower.


----------



## Brandi

I used my fondue for dipping my free nuts in lmao! (almonds and cashews). I used cadbury chocolate, oh yeah


----------



## sugar and spice

Brandi said:


> I used my fondue for dipping my free nuts in lmao! (almonds and cashews). I used cadbury chocolate, oh yeah



Wow, that sounds awesome,*drool,drool*You are a lucky duck.:eat2:


----------



## Neen

Kraft macaroni and cheese...and a icy coke classic!


----------



## wistful

it's morning time and I'm eating sesame ginger tofu..The older I get the more I find I enjoy and need protein at breakfast.


----------



## Brandi

Cadbury dairy milk chocolate bar from the UK! YUM


----------



## wistful

I just ate 5 quorn southwestern chicken wings as a snack.These are meatless but it's amazing just how much they manage to taste like chicken... though they are very nugget like and not anything like wings.


----------



## ashmamma84

Garlic hummus (hello dragon breath!), veggies, and pitas...and a pepsi


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm eating my first yummers salad in at least a week. I ate too much salad about a week or two ago and had a bad stomach ache after and sort of stayed away from them for a while.. Up next: Trader Joes Palak Paneer (I'm eating a late lunch)


----------



## mossystate

I broke me off a piece of a KitKat bar.....ok...a few pieces...


----------



## fullagrace27

Toasted dark rye bread with feta cheese spread over it. Cucumber slices on it too. Then i have cottage cheese on the side and coffee :eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

Fried egg, leftover toasted piece of baguette from last night's dinner, pear, coffee.


----------



## Neen

Cheese pizza bagel bites, and a large iced vanillla spice coffee!:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

A Twix bar and a diet Pepsi.:eat2:


----------



## freedombigirl

Cheese & Onion crisps and drinking a vodka & coke.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

fullagrace27 said:


> Toasted dark rye bread with feta cheese spread over it. Cucumber slices on it too. Then i have cottage cheese on the side and coffee :eat2:




Mmmmmm! i LOVE feta cheese!! :eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

freedombigirl said:


> Cheese & Onion crisps and drinking a vodka & coke.



Woooohooooo....I'll bring the Grey Goose! Let's party!

Onion dip and Ruuuuuuuffffffffffffffffffffffles!


----------



## Red

Sliced tomatoes and a bit of garlic salt with a mound of peppery, stir fried tofu splodged on top. Lush.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

having a *chocolate mochi* now (bad! vry bd grl!) while I'm (supposed to be) getting ready for work, but I make breakfast and brew tea for work around this time, so I'll be having vanilla yogurt w/blackberries, strawberries, bananas, and granola at work in a little while. Then, perhaps, a tangerine and some amazingly disgusting work coffee (if I feel brave and think happy thoughts while it's going down) or some of my own white tea.


----------



## Neen

Apple juce and salad with lite italian dressing...(getting over a damn brokenheart...no appitite..damn men!)


----------



## Waxwing

Salad of dandelion greens and spinach, and some roasted yellow squash with fresh thyme.


----------



## sugar and spice

Iced animal shortbread cookies and a diet Pepsi.


----------



## Waxwing

an apple with peanut butter. truly, more peanut butter than apple.


----------



## Neen

Cup of coffee, and a green apple..


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Cawfee and Archway 'Nutty Nougat' cookies....they are da BOMB!


----------



## wistful

I just ate a few stuffed grape leaves and for "dessert" I'm gonna have a kozy shack sugar-free chocolate pudding.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

wistful said:


> I just ate a few stuffed grape leaves and for "dessert" I'm gonna have a kozy shack sugar-free chocolate pudding.



I love stuffed grape leaves....haven't had them in years!!! :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Air popped popcorn with butter... mmmm


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Nothing yet, but I am very hungry...someone come make me breakfast!


----------



## Neen

Egg salad on raison toast, some watermelon cubes with pineapple..coffee with creamer, a banana, ramen noodles, baby carrots, and some green tea ice cream! (Emotional eater!)


----------



## Just_Jen

i just had some extra tasty chicken with chips, peas and yummo gravy...ahhhh bisto


----------



## SoVerySoft

slices of fresh mozzarella and grape tomatoes


----------



## Neen

tomato mac n cheese (entire box), huge salad, watermelon, coffee, 2 twix bars..


----------



## goofy girl

the "Plaza Suite" from one of my fave sandwich places- Tuna salad with spinach, cream cheese and bacon on a spinach wrap-cheese doodles, a pickle and a vitamin water :eat2::eat2:


----------



## wistful

Smartfood white cheddar popcorn..pms can't be over soon enough!


----------



## HottiMegan

Cold left over stir fry from last night. It's yummers with a squirt of hoisen.


----------



## Brandi

At work I learnt that if you put whipping cream in a container and shake it for about 5 minutes, it will turn into butter. I was teaching my daughter this, and had all this butter...so we added salt and garlic to it and melted it to put over popcorn. That is what we are snacking on now...YUM

If you do your butter this way, it does need flavouring.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Homemade chili w/ rice and cauliflower.


----------



## SuperMishe

My sister brought several dollar items from McDonalds and I'm finishing it off with several pieces of Dove Chocolate. Still, wish she had brought ice cream instead! LOL!


----------



## snuggletiger

That bests my dill pickle flavored sunflower seeds. If only McD's made shamrock shake all year round.


----------



## Waxwing

Merlot and spite.


----------



## Ample Pie

spanish rice with as much garlic and pepper as I could add.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> At work I learnt that if you put whipping cream in a container and shake it for about 5 minutes, it will turn into butter. I was teaching my daughter this, and had all this butter...so we added salt and garlic to it and melted it to put over popcorn. That is what we are snacking on now...YUM
> 
> If you do your butter this way, it does need flavouring.



I remember doing that in kindergarten or nursery school. We used jars, shook'em and made butter. It was so much fun, and magical, in my little 5 yr old mind


----------



## Megin

Inspired by the Bread For Dessert? thread, I'm having a bedtime snack of bread and butter with a cup of hot tea.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Waxwing said:


> Merlot and spite.



In 1 glass?!?!?


----------



## mossystate

Instead of chocolate, I am having a really juicy mango...* pats self on back *


----------



## wistful

2 whole grain english muffins w/garlic laughing cow cheese spread on 'em and topped off with thinly sliced cucumbers and tomatoes.. the only thing missing was some slices of red onion.


----------



## Waxwing

TearInYourHand said:


> In 1 glass?!?!?



Spite not Sprite. 

Blended like a smoothie.


----------



## Hawaiian kid

Waxwing said:


> Spite not Sprite.
> 
> Blended like a smoothie.



I was about to mention something about that.

If you drank spite, that would be pretty hard core LOL


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Peanut butter M&Ms and a tall glass of water.


----------



## Mythik

Cashew butter on a rice cake, and a glass of apple juice.


----------



## Gingembre

Minstrels and black coffee.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

I just had two Girl Scout Thin Mints for breakfast. (I call them "fat mints," though).


----------



## Mythik

My favorite grilled cheese sandwich: rye bread, havarti cheese, with smoked turkey in the middle. :eat2:

Oh, and coffee -- still waking up...


----------



## wistful

A chocolate/coconut larabar


----------



## chublover350

white cheddar mac and cheese...OH SO GOOD:eat1:


----------



## ashmamma84

Vanilla bean cheesecake


----------



## SoVerySoft

I was eating celery and drinking a V-8. But then I realized *thwap!* (on my forehead)... I could have had some Pinwheels.

So now I am eating Pinwheels. (Marshmallow/chocolate cookies for those of you who don't know.)


----------



## MissToodles

Arizona Diet Green iced tea and stale Chinese noodles. I doused the noodles with sriracha in an attempt to make the non-flavor. Desperation has sunken in.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Cheese and Bean dip with Bearitos Organic Corn chips.


----------



## HollyGirl

i had an organic cascade farms multi grain granola bar


----------



## sugar and spice

SoVerySoft said:


> I was eating celery and drinking a V-8. But then I realized *thwap!* (on my forehead)... I could have had some Pinwheels.
> 
> So now I am eating Pinwheels. (Marshmallow/chocolate cookies for those of you who don't know.)



You crack me up I can just picture you doing that.


----------



## Hawaiian kid

2 dozen cookies and some brownies


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Brownies and milk....YUUUUUM!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Lunch time here... I made ramon noodles into egg drop soup with parmesan cheese and buttered crackers added.


----------



## Brandi

I'm ruining my dinner by eating cadbury chocolate with peices of almond in it..YUM...oh yeah it's the large bar..lol


----------



## Brandi

I bought the frozen Licks burgers. Kind of neat, buy 4 for 5.99 and get a free burger coupon. lol 

I grilled one up and put cheddar cheese, bacon, ketchup, mustard and onion. Very nice. I think when I buy frozen burgers...I will buy these.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Mini cupcakes. :-S


----------



## bbwlibrarian

A pastrami and provolone cheese sandwich on sesame seed bread, and a XXX Vitamin Water. And, yes, I realize that Vitamin Water is basically overpriced sugar water.


----------



## wistful

A few of those mini babybel cheddar pieces


----------



## Brandi

Corn beef on multigrain bread with dijon mustard, tossed salad (red, green and orange peppers, grape tomatoes, cucumbers and spring mix) with olive oil, lemon and oregano...yep greek dressing!


----------



## goofy girl

a cherry-cheese danish and almond dessert tea :eat2:


----------



## PrettyKitty

Doritos and water.


----------



## tummytubby

Two slices of bread and butter covered with chocolatespread, a bag of potatochips, milk


----------



## LillyBBBW

Oh my gawd.... :smitten: I just made two of the most delicious onion soup mix cheeseburgers with American cheese, lettuce, tomato and mayo on a sesame seed bun. They were so damned good I am trying to stop myself from going to make another one. Damn.


----------



## sugar and spice

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh my gawd.... :smitten: I just made two of the most delicious onion soup mix cheeseburgers with American cheese, lettuce, tomato and mayo on a sesame seed bun. They were so damned good I am trying to stop myself from going to make another one. Damn.



Oh yes, I LOVE onion soup cheeseburgers too, they are so juicy and flavorful they are down right addictive.:eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

A salad made with tuna, dill, mixed greens, onions with some balsamic vinagrette dressing. A whole wheat matzoh on the side.


----------



## Amatrix

lilly my mom made those tonight too!
onion burgers are way amazing!

i am eating a super sized blowpop.

:smitten:

and trying to not smoke.


----------



## wistful

I'm about to dig into a plate of baked ziti.


----------



## Ample Pie

UDF's Homemade Brand Super Fruits! Ice cream:
_Sweet Cream ice cream loaded with tangy Cranberries, and delicious Wild Blueberry, Raspberry, and Pomegranate swirls_

It tastes just like summer.


----------



## Amatrix

ben and jerry 

phish food.


zomg... all mine. <3 it!

when its kinda melty... so yummy


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

rold gold honey mustard pretzel twists


----------



## SoVerySoft

Rebecca said:


> UDF's Homemade Brand Super Fruits! Ice cream:
> _Sweet Cream ice cream loaded with tangy Cranberries, and delicious Wild Blueberry, Raspberry, and Pomegranate swirls_
> 
> It tastes just like summer.



want. big time!


----------



## wistful

A few slices of provolone cheese w/an iced tea.


----------



## liz (di-va)

way-too-late but yummy dinner:

one bowl of my patended as-much-celery-as-tuna tuna salad (one can of tuna w/ tons of celery, a good 5-6 ribs, maybe more--usually it's a whole heart, but I'm really picky so it's not like I'm using every bit--w/ mayo), with a bagel on the side and then cause it tasted so good 2 slices of rye/pump on the side. (query: Lender's bagels -- I know...I know they aren't the real thing -- very crack/cocaine. Make you want more, don't really fill you up.) Then...one bowl of macerated strawberries. Instead of lemon juice & sugar (I really love lemon w/ my strawberries)--no lemons! gah!--I threw in a spoonful of lemonade concentrate (no extra sugar), tossed it around, and let it go in the fridge. VERY YUM.


----------



## SoVerySoft

liz (di-va) said:


> way-too-late but yummy dinner:
> 
> one bowl of my patended as-much-celery-as-tuna tuna salad (one can of tuna w/ tons of celery, a good 5-6 ribs, maybe more--usually it's a whole heart, but I'm really picky so it's not like I'm using every bit--w/ mayo), with a bagel on the side and then cause it tasted so good 2 slices of rye/pump on the side. (query: Lender's bagels -- I know...I know they aren't the real thing -- very crack/cocaine. Make you want more, don't really fill you up.) Then...one bowl of macerated strawberries. Instead of lemon juice & sugar (I really love lemon w/ my strawberries)--no lemons! gah!--I threw in a spoonful of lemonade concentrate (no extra sugar), tossed it around, and let it go in the fridge. VERY YUM.



Sounds really really really really good. All of it. Well, not the Lender's.


----------



## Brandi

My daughter has requested...

Strawberry waffles
Bacon
Sausage
Scrambled eggs
Baked beans LOL no joke
and hashbrowns

I was like WTF...let's go to golden griddle for their buffet lmao

Yes I am lazy today lol


----------



## goofy girl

Cinnamon hazelnut coffee & a bakery chocolate frosted donut :eat2: I have pics of the donuts, just not on my puter yet. I really gotta get them up


----------



## bbw_and_proud

Sugar cookies and milk...does it get any sweeter?


----------



## Brandi

Garden salad with a tuna melt made with thick fresh french loaf and gouda cheese YUM


----------



## jellybelly

chips and pizza


----------



## goofy girl

Brandi said:


> Garden salad with a tuna melt made with thick fresh french loaf and gouda cheese YUM




That sounds fabulous!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

I am making my famous home made spaghetti sauce, had to taste the slow cooking meatballs ....omg...so goooood!!!!


----------



## Brandi

goofy girl said:


> That sounds fabulous!



My daughter loved it...had to make more lmao!!


----------



## mszwebs

Midwest Airlines *frozen* Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough.

Like...8 cookies worth over the course of the day.

But, it was in an effort to get rid of it...if I'd not a full dozen, I'm not baking it...lol.


----------



## Amatrix

spitz dill flavored sunflower seeds:eat1:


and we are having breakfast for dinner here soon...
then pineapple upside down cake:doh:


----------



## liz (di-va)

SoVerySoft said:


> Sounds really really really really good. All of it. Well, not the Lender's.



Lender's are so... You are so right. Need a bagel exchange prog w/ NJ.


----------



## SoVerySoft

liz (di-va) said:


> Lender's are so... You are so right. Need a bagel exchange prog w/ NJ.



Yes indeed. But what would you trade? Chicago hot dogs? Deep dish pizza? I'm thinking they won't travel well!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

Scampi fries! horay for pub crisps


----------



## wrestlingguy

Carla and I like to cook together on Sundays.....you, know......Old School.

So today we invited her stepmom, and my father over for dinner.

We made our own crab cakes, a huge salad, and garlic couscous. Seems like everyone enjoyed. Didn't take pics, but promise I will next time we do crab cakes.


----------



## liz (di-va)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yes indeed. But what would you trade? Chicago hot dogs? Deep dish pizza? I'm thinking they won't travel well!



here ya go :
http://www.tastesofchicago.com/


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Chocolate pudding w/cool whip. YUMMMMMMMY!


----------



## Amatrix

wrestlingguy said:


> Carla and I like to cook together on Sundays.....you, know......Old School.
> 
> So today we invited her stepmom, and my father over for dinner.
> 
> We made our own crab cakes, a huge salad, and garlic couscous. Seems like everyone enjoyed. Didn't take pics, but promise I will next time we do crab cakes.



yummy! im looking for a good crab cake recipe actually as well... :eat2: most seem kinda bland on the net.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Yeah, Carla and Phil! Share your recipe with us!!!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I just visited my sister in PA, so I'm eating some hard sourdough pretzles that I picked up there! With some coarse grain mustard, and a glass of red wine (you know...for my heart... *wink*wink*).


----------



## Red

Lastminute.Tom said:


> Scampi fries! horay for pub crisps



Dirty. But oh so good!


----------



## angel-1

Hot roast beef and pastrami sandwich with swiss cheese, extra onions, mushrooms, tons of black pepper and olive oil. I will wash that down with a huge cup of orange soda. Great breakfast:eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

Just had a grilled cheese on rye bread, made with white cheddar. Side salad. Now I'm enjoying a steaming mug of green tea....it is so cold and rainy outside!


----------



## Gingembre

Lastminute.Tom said:


> Scampi fries! horay for pub crisps



Oh you _didn't_!! Those things are so wrong!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Chocolate pudding. Lots of chocolate pudding.


----------



## Amatrix

vegetable soup and grilled cheese!

*wishes she was eating the pudding... :eat2: *


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Raspberry ruggala....YUM


----------



## wistful

SoVerySoft said:


> Chocolate pudding. Lots of chocolate pudding.



I'm about to dig into a vanilla pudding though I would gladly trade it for your chocolate..especially if it's kozy shack.


----------



## Gingembre

Grapes. Fat green ones with the seeds in them. Mmm, juicy!


----------



## CAMellie

A tuna sammich on 12 grain bread. I added a dollop of sour cream to give it a zing and it's fantabulous! :smitten:


----------



## ekmanifest

pretty blue m & m's


----------



## goofy girl

Gingembre said:


> Grapes. Fat green ones with the seeds in them. Mmm, juicy!



HAHAHAHAHA I totally thought you said FAT FREE grapes, and I was like.."oh jeez now they're advertising fat free grapes WTF" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Mini Black and white cookies...Delish!


----------



## CAMellie

A Butterfinger Crisp bar and a bottle of refrigerated Starbucks dark chocolate mocha frappuccino


----------



## SoVerySoft

wistful said:


> I'm about to dig into a vanilla pudding though I would gladly trade it for your chocolate..especially if it's kozy shack.



It actually was Wegman's house brand which was surprisingly good. I might even say better than Kozy Shack.


----------



## Amatrix

papaya cubes and jones soda...

lotsa sugar. 

vrrooooooooooooom!:happy:


----------



## CAMellie

Amatrix said:


> papaya cubes and jones soda...
> 
> lotsa sugar.
> 
> vrrooooooooooooom!:happy:



I swear I'm NOT stalking you...much! :batting:


----------



## Crystal

Sadly, nothing.

The perils of being a college student.

...home in 6 days!


----------



## Amatrix

CAMellie said:


> I swear I'm NOT stalking you...much! :batting:



its nice to have a stalker! tehehe!

i am eating tomato and basil pasta. home made pasta, so easy!

and its sun dried tomatoes and fresh basil.

oh and some nice bread, the crusty kind.

if you were seeing an orphan i would probably sing to you hard knock life, and do a jig. just kidding. "in-laws" suck!


----------



## sugar and spice

I'm snacking on Gummi Bears, I have had a wild craving for them the past few days and I finally got some. This is weird as I can count on one hand the times I have ever eaten Gummi Bears in my whole life. They are very fruity and soft and gummi I am loving them.:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

sugar and spice said:


> I'm snacking on Gummi Bears, I have had a wild craving for them the past few days and I finally got some. This is weird as I can count on one hand the times I have ever eaten Gummi Bears in my whole life. They are very fruity and soft and gummi I am loving them.:eat2:



BUT not at good as Double Doubles! :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Amatrix

strawberry sorbet...


:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

German sausage on a bun...lol for breakfast!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I just had some sliced leftover whole wheat baguette (toasted a bit), with some spreadable goat cheese and sliced tomato and cucumber. Also, a hard boiled egg for some protein!

I'm drinking a bottled green tea, but wishing it was an iced coffee. I'll get one when I head out to the mall in a bit.


----------



## Waxwing

A stupid protein shake because my stomach is all wonky but I'm hungry at the same time.

Grrr.. I need homemade soup.


----------



## supersoup

i made a scrambled egg and potato thingy. it's delicious.


----------



## Waxwing

supersoup said:


> i made a scrambled egg and potato thingy. it's delicious.



*drives to soup's house to steal*


----------



## supersoup

Waxwing said:


> *drives to soup's house to steal*



yes plz.

EXTRA CHARACTERS.


----------



## SMA413

I'm enjoying a fantastic Pink Lady apple... I love 'em. 



ETA- my nephew just stole it from me.


----------



## Mishty

I just deep fried 10 lil mini beef tacos, add a heaping amount of sour cream, some avacado, a lil salsa...sweet tea

I'm almost done and still kinda craving mexican...:blush:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Lastminute.Tom said:


> Scampi fries! horay for pub crisps



mmm I love scampi fries!! Righ now Im eating a big bag of Tesco's "Steak & Theakston's Old Peculiar Ale flavoured Handcooked Crisps". Im not kidding, and they're fab!! I really get the meaty and beer flavour, so different but very nice!


----------



## sunnie1653

Chicken tortilla soup.  <3


----------



## CuteyChubb

Extra hot wings and all the trimmings. :eat2:


----------



## AppreSheAte

Has anyone else tried the fried fish at Culvers? 

Wow! Incredible! 

Really good fast food. What a concept! 

Warning this could be dangerous. About 1000 calories or so per dinner. Plus they have incredible sundaes too! I added up my meal last night and had nearly 2200 calories in one meal. 

Somebody is gonna get fat eating this way. Not to mention, I could have eaten a second dinner - no problem!


----------



## SMA413

I just finished some phenomenal salmon. I got the receipe from the grocery store. It was stuffed with crab cakes and coated with a peach/mango habanero salsa- but it wasn't spicy at all.


I know what I'll be having for lunch tomorrow


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Just did my first experimental down-n-dirty home version of Chinese noodle/vegetable soup. Threw a couple small envelopes of Lipton Cup-a-Soup, water, matchstick carrots, chopped Chinese/Napa cabbage, leftover steamed broccoli, and some chicken broth into a bowl and nuked the frig out of it. I added a little packet of soy and a dash of Thai peanut sauce to boost it a little. All it's missing is some chili paste, maybe some rice vinegar, but I have neither in the house.

All in all, it's pretty tasty. Look, Ma, I'm eating vegetables!


----------



## Mishty

South Beach _Living_
Cranberry Walnut Chicken salad kit...

Light mayo? dried up pita bites? dried...fruit?

This is not living, South Beach people...
This is getting by....

ick


----------



## snuggletiger

A bag of fresh packed Peanuts in the red & white stripey bag.


----------



## Waxwing

Kale, corn, and carrots.

Because I'm alliterative like that.


----------



## SMA413

Craisins...



They're crazy. 



ETA: When I first glanced at Waxwing's post, I saw "alternative" instead of "alliterative"...


----------



## Placebo

Waxwing said:


> Kale, corn, and carrots.
> 
> Because I'm alliterative like that.


mmmmmmmm, kale :: drool ::

... don't judge

Waxy, I'll have to give you my recipe for kale and kielbasa soup at some point.


----------



## supersoup

the souls of the damned.

with milk.

*crunch crunch crunch*


----------



## Placebo

supersoup said:


> the souls of the damned.
> 
> with milk.
> 
> *crunch crunch crunch*


I'll take a bowl of that.... with some craisins

Kashi brand?  do souls of the damned count as "all natural"?


----------



## supersoup

Placebo said:


> I'll take a bowl of that.... with some craisins
> 
> Kashi brand?  do souls of the damned count as "all natural"?



not kashi, soupy brand.

and yes, all natural, bwahahahaha!


----------



## ashmamma84

Straw, rasp, and blackberries with a dollop of whipped cream! So sweet and good!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A Western omelette (green & red sweet peppers, onions and ham) with mushrooms, jalapeno peppers and pepper jack cheese.


----------



## Amatrix

neon sour worms...
and pepsi...
 
cherry pepsi...:wubu:


----------



## bmann0413

A leftover triple Whopper and fries I saved from Monday and some of that new Sierra Mist Undercover Orange...


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Dunkin Donuts, I picked up a random dozen so I'm not suire what some of them are called.
I'm eating one with lemon filling right now though! :wubu:


----------



## Waxwing

White bean and kale soup which has been simmering since this morning. Beans are too damn slow.


----------



## Mishty

fried ham and cheese sandwich, with a big bowl of steamy beef and tater soup with barley.

cold milk to wash it all down.....


I love rainy days.


----------



## TearInYourHand

A nice big bowl of Kashi honey and flax cereal with some 1% milk. I am going out to dinner, but I was famished!


----------



## supersoup

3 chipotle soft tacos with barbacoa.


----------



## SuperMishe

Two black forest turkey sandwiches with mayo and one ham sand on wonderfully soft rolls... Mmmm


----------



## CAMellie

Wasabi peas! I'm sincerely addicted to the things!!!! *wipes watering eyes and nose*


----------



## SoVerySoft

Placebo said:


> mmmmmmmm, kale :: drool ::
> 
> ... don't judge
> 
> Waxy, I'll have to give you my recipe for kale and kielbasa soup at some point.





Placebo said:


> I'll take a bowl of that.... with some craisins
> 
> Kashi brand?  do souls of the damned count as "all natural"?



AnnMarie, is that you? Why do I think this isn't really Keith??

edited to add: It's been confirmed. It really WAS Keith! On the foodee board! *faint*


----------



## Mezmerized187

2 Cinnamon buns wih icing and 2 cheese omlets with Skim milk, and coffee.... Late night at the Holiday Inn Express..... LMAO


----------



## SMA413

A bowl of Lucky Charms


----------



## Gingembre

Some mature cheddar cheese with cherry tomatoes and an apple


----------



## TearInYourHand

Kashi cereal (honey and flax), cut up strawberries, 1% milk. Black coffee. Weekend late breakfasts rule!


----------



## wistful

Glenny's soy crisps in bbq flavor...these are yummy!! I would prefer them if they were a bit less salty though.


----------



## goofy girl

Hazelnut coffee and fresh from the oven pistachio muffin


----------



## jamie

I am patiently (maybe not) waiting for the cinnamon rolls to come out of the oven...and then in a couple of minutes it will be a party in my mouth. Woohoo..right now, just a glass of skim milk.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Coffee and a bowl of cinnamon and spice oatmeal. I love cinnamon and spice oatmeal. 

But I would really love one of Jamie's warm cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Gingembre

Cinnamon oatmeal sounds LUSH! I don't think we get that here 
Could make my own, I suppose....is oatmeal the same as porridge?


----------



## wistful

Broccoli,grape tomatoes & baby carrots dipped into Marzetti's light ranch dip.


----------



## Curious Jane

Chocolate old-fashioned doughnuts


----------



## PrettyKitty

A succulent orange.


----------



## Waxwing

Jameson and some walnuts.


----------



## Brandi

Fresh out of the oven apple crisp with breyers double churned ice cream


----------



## SMA413

Brandi said:


> Fresh out of the oven apple crisp with breyers double churned ice cream



I'm soooo jealous!!!


----------



## Friday

Haagen Dazs Reserve, Toasted Coconut Sesame Brittle. Again. :happy:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

A share pack of sushi from Tesco... thoroughly enjoying sharing it with myself.


----------



## Brandi

Chicken stew (carrots, celery, peas, corn and zucchini) over creamy mashed potatoes


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Just finished Tangine (Moroccan) chicken, couscous and asparagus for dinner. For dessert I now sit here with a pint of _Haagen-Dazs' _caramelized pear & toasted pecan ice cream - so frakin' mmmmmmmm!


----------



## Neen

Tooz made some S'mores...and i had a bowl of mac and cheese..(okay the whole box) some mcdonalds sweet tea, and a banana..


----------



## pendulous

Chicken with super noodles


----------



## Gingembre

I'm currently dunking some ginger nut biscuits into a nice big mug of tea...good times!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm eating a berry mix I got at Whole Foods...specifically fresh rasberries, blackberries, and blueberries.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

I made myself a veggie hoagie on a whole wheat sub roll: avocado, sprouts, tomato, cucumber, lettuce, w/ mayo. Yummy!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

my fingernail


a beef n bean chimichanga (ok 3) are in the microwave


----------



## Neen

drinking a shirley temple.. and a bowl of beans...fresh cherries..corn with butter, and a chunk of steak!


----------



## SuperMishe

Wendy's Chicken BLT Salad (cukes and tomatoes removed! lol) with a side of baked potato with broccoli and cheese. To be followed by many little reeses peanut butter cups!


----------



## Friday

Werther's original hard toffees. :eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

A late nite snack of a "green sandwich" as I like to call it.

Green Sandwich

piece of baguette
avocado
lime juice
salt
jalepeno pepper slices

Assemble ingredients on baguette and enjoy! Feel healthy 'cause it is green, haha.


----------



## Neen

As of right now, 2 cups of black tea, to wash down:
salad with blue cheese dressing
A egg salad sandwich with potato chips smooshed in.
2 chocolate chip waffles, syrup and butter.
a glass of chocolate soymilk
handful of peanuts.........
half a chocolate-raspberry bar.
mmmmmmm:eat2:


----------



## Goddess Patty

Had a nice lunch of a mini deli with mayo, tad bit of dijon mustard, honey ham, turkey breast and swiss cheese.
Along with some cheddar and sourcream potato chips, some homemade chicken caesar salad and a handful of blackberries.
Washed it down with a HUGE glass of ice water. mmmmmmmmmmm 

View attachment DSC05561.JPG


----------



## Amatrix

Patty!
that looks so good!
the berries look awesome!


i am eating some new runts...
they got rid of the blue raspberry and the lime.
now they have a mango pineapple thing.


----------



## SMA413

A cupcake that I bought from a bakery way out in the middle of nowhere. (I've been driving all over today, so I picked it up on the way home).

It was yellow cake, chocolate filling, and chocolate frosting. Delish, but not worth the drive.


----------



## Neen

seeing as it's only 9.08am i'm munching on a chocolate chip waffle/syrup/butter. Had a cup of black tea, cup of coffee, 2 apples and a smear of peanut butter.. i love that word..SMEAR! HAHAHAHAH!:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm munching on cold blueberries fresh outta the fridge. I was so happy to see blueberries at Costco for a reasonable price!! I love me some blueberries!


----------



## Waxwing

Mint tea, Nyquil, half a pita.

Flu lunch.


----------



## Raqui

Grilled cheese and chocolate pudding.


----------



## David Bowie

Kettle chips~Sea Salt n Vinegar :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Neen

ah, i'm back...to update : 2 hotdogs, cup of chicken soup, small salad with cheese, a apple, 2 cups black tea with sugar, banana, 2cups pasta with lemon olive oil and season salt. I'll be full for a good 15 minutes!


----------



## mossystate

one slightly shriveled kiwi.......ummmm...tomorrow, I go grocery shopping


----------



## Pearalicious

I need to do grocery shopping too!

I'm hungry... 

Not eating anything right now - I think I'm gonna cook some pasta with a little butter, parmeasan (sp?), and salt&pepper.

Would love some Ben & Jerry New York Super Fudge Chunk right now


----------



## Pearalicious

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Had a nice lunch of a mini deli with mayo, tad bit of dijon mustard, honey ham, turkey breast and swiss cheese.
> Along with some cheddar and sourcream potato chips, some homemade chicken caesar salad and a handful of blackberries.
> Washed it down with a HUGE glass of ice water. mmmmmmmmmmm




I want what you had to eat Goddess Patty... that look delicious!

~Paige~


----------



## Neen

A big huge steamin hot bowl of mac and cheese..sprinkled with season salt, and a huge bottle of pepsi!


----------



## TearInYourHand

A burrito with black beans, cilantro, avocado, scallion, lime juice, tomato, jalapeno slices, chipotle salsa, blue corn tortilla shell. Mmmmm! I'm also 'eating' a glass of Malbec.


----------



## Miss Vickie

You know how fun it is when you serendipitously find a treat squirreled away that you forgot about? That's me, right now. I had bought one of the dark chocolate Midnight Milky Way bars some months ago and put it in the freezer because I love to eat them frozen. Today, I found it!  I'm nibbling off little bits of it and enjoying it all the more because it was such a nice surprise. :eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

2 blue corn tortillas stuffed with scrambled eggs, cilantro, avocado, tomato slices, hot sauce. Cup of black coffee from my french press.

Yummy breakfast (I don't tend to like sweet things for breakfast).


----------



## cactopus

TearInYourHand said:


> 2 blue corn tortillas stuffed with scrambled eggs, cilantro, avocado, tomato slices, hot sauce. Cup of black coffee from my french press.
> 
> Yummy breakfast (I don't tend to like sweet things for breakfast).



Not as nice as yours, but sunnies on waffles with butter in between, strawberry tomatoes, and coffee.


----------



## mickey

I just had a McD's double quarter pounder, large fries, Coke, and a stack of 8 pancakes with maple syrup. Plus a beer.


----------



## olly5764

Two large indian ready meals, a big pizza and a punnet of cherries. Nummy!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Deviled eggs (leftover from our BBQ)


----------



## TropicalFish

Sugar cookie dough. :eat1:


----------



## TearInYourHand

Just had a Fage yogurt (2%- my favorite), some fresh cantelope slices, and some french press fresh ground coffee (black of course) for breakfast. Mmmm a perfect simple breakfast to welcome summer.


----------



## Raqui

NOTHING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! which is why this thread is making me so hungry!!!!


----------



## Amatrix

doritos double taste bag...
the hot wing and blue cheese type.



nomma!


----------



## Neen

Leftover tuna salad, chips, apple, a peach, bottle of water, and ramen noodles.


----------



## olwen

Just had wonton soup, singapore chow mei fun (no shrimp), an eggroll and lemonade.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm jealous, olwen. Chinese is my fave. I'm eating cherry tomatoes, apricots, and a glass of sparkling water w/lime.


----------



## goofy girl

Hot chocolate with Baileys and mint milano cookies :eat2:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I just had baked beans with hot dogs cut up in it... GOD it was good..... :eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I just had baked beans with hot dogs cut up in it... GOD it was good..... :eat2:



Hey, guess what? I am having Beanie Weanies tonite too. And tater tots. Easy and delicious. And probably a salad.


----------



## SMA413

Mango with lime and chile powder.


Delish


----------



## TearInYourHand

Late breakfast...2 eggs over easy, sliced ripe vine tomato, whole wheat baguette, black french press coffee! My weekend usual!:eat2:


----------



## Suze

homemade hazelnut ice cream :eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Hubby justed made a fabulous brunch sandwich. It is a toasted onion bagel with a perfectly fried egg that was cooked in butter and toasty, delicious sweet onions, a slice of bologna and a fresh parmesan crisp. Oh and a hint of cayenne pepper on the egg.
It was really, really good.
Yeah, I had two. Now I am full and plan on being thirsty for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

A whole wheat wrap with garlic hummus, tomatoes, black olives, romaine lettuce, feta cheese and red onion. A side of fresh strawberries and lemon sun tea. :eat2:


----------



## Mythik

Gherkins. :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

Cherries lots and lots of cherries :eat2::eat2:


----------



## Mythik

Mmmm... now I'm eating honey-roasted cashews. Sweet and salty. :eat2:


----------



## Mythik

And now some bagel crisps with havarti on them. I must be in a grazing mood today...


----------



## mimosa

I had some really yummy Kung Pao chicken, rice and a cheese wonton for lunch. :eat2:


----------



## Mythik

mimosa said:


> I had some really yummy Kung Pao chicken, rice and a cheese wonton for lunch. :eat2:



Didja have to go and say, "Cheese wonton?" Now I want some...


----------



## collegeguy2514

cereal and milk


----------



## sweet&fat

mimosa said:


> I had some really yummy Kung Pao chicken, rice and a cheese wonton for lunch. :eat2:



What on earth is a cheese wonton?


----------



## wistful

sweet&fat said:


> What on earth is a cheese wonton?



I've noticed that sometimes crab rangoon and similar wontons with the cheese but without the crab are called cheese wontons.


----------



## Brandi

Right now I'm having a peameal bacon sausage (canadian bacon sausage)OMG good! It's a new type of sausage


----------



## SMA413

Starbucks Cafe Mocha truffles.... they're so freakin amazing!


----------



## HottiMegan

My husband, son and I are munching on blueberries by the handful. I love summer fruit!!


----------



## Mythik

Broccoli salad with bacon.


----------



## Pearalicious

just had some pasta w/a little butter, parmesean and salt.. 

getting ready to go get some kind of desert.. 

i've been craving icecream


----------



## angel-1

I woke up craving steak so I went out back, fired up the grill and dropped a pound and a half rib eye on that baby. Potato skins with the works and a frosty brew.:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Gingembre

It's cold and rainy and I'm bored revising so I am comfort eating rice pudding! Yum! Although I have been craving chocolate for days but have no money to buy some...not got change in my purse for a bar of anything. Sad times!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Honey roasted cashews and peanuts


----------



## Mythik

Cold fried chicken with Thai sweet chili sauce.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I just had a square of organic dark chocolate, and I am enjoying a glass of California cabernet! The perfect dessert!


----------



## Waxwing

^^ Wow, that is perfect.

I'm having a Mineola tangerine, a D'anjou pear, and a bottle of Wolaver's IPA.


----------



## Amatrix

dried pineapple

noma noma noma.

pineapple really rips me up though. i get bad belly aches, but i crave it. soooo good.

and some tea, with peach juice and honey.:eat2:


----------



## Mythik

Coffee and a buttered English muffin.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Chowing down on some coffee (black), and a bowl of Kashi cereal with organic 1% milk and sliced cherries!


----------



## TearInYourHand

It's pouring outside, a huge thunderstorm, and I was feeling a steaming mug of green tea tonight rather than my usual glass of red wine.


----------



## Friday

7am, cucumber spears with Uncle Dan's dressing.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Embarrassed...but...

Whipped cream. "Extra creamy". Yep, right from the can. I had pudding to put it on but ended up just doing the whipped cream.

Love it.


----------



## Saxphon

Well, this was actually last night's dinner, but was too tired to post at 1am ...... so here goes.

16oz of cottage cheese and a very large salad. So far so good ...
Then, I finished off the remains of lunch - 3 Taco bell Tacos and a Burrito.
Topped off with a steak, done in the broiler plus a pan of stroganoff noodles and a can of green beans ....... (yum).
Oh, and dessert was a 1/4 pan sized slice of Rhubarb/Strawberry pie from Marie Calander's, with vanila ice cream of course.

Yes, it was a good night. Tonight however, might be a visit to a buffet .....


----------



## Lamia

Fuzzy said:


> No such thing as too much Dr. Pepper.





god I love Dr. Pepper....but I can't have it anymore. I can't have caffene. For a while I found caffene free Dr Pepper I was in heaven but now I can't find it anymore.


----------



## TearInYourHand

My breakfast today: Egg salad with tomatoes on rye, mug of black coffee.


----------



## mossystate

Two ears of sweet corn....given a short time in a boiling bath...cut from the cobs ( I prefer it that way..then I can savor it )...a bit of good butter...a pinch of kosher salt.

:smitten::smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft

mossystate said:


> Two ears of sweet corn....given a short time in a boiling bath...cut from the cobs ( I prefer it that way..then I can savor it )...a bit of good butter...a pinch of kosher salt.
> 
> :smitten::smitten:



Yum. Really. Want.


----------



## thatgirl08

Everything bagel toasted with butter. Yum. I'm a bagel addict.


----------



## Amatrix

garlic toast...


----------



## ashmamma84

Vanilla cupcakes with buttercream frosting


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm eating a bowl of tofu scramble with extra curry seasoning. yumm!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Lunch:

Tuna salad on pita bread with lettuce, tomato, pickle. Blueberries on the side. To drink: a glass of water with lemon.


----------



## BullseyeB

Baked Pita chips dusted with cinnamon and sugar. Yum! Trader Joe's!


----------



## SMA413

I just got back from a phenomenal dinner of sushi and then gelato for dessert. Yum. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

I'm eating a huge cadbury bar...and I'm a good girl..I've already taken insuilin lol


----------



## SuperMishe

Just made and devoured two grilled cheese and egg sandwiches! Yum!! :eat2:


----------



## mimosa

A warm english muffin with cream cheese.:happy:


----------



## ashmamma84

A caramel cashew sundae


----------



## mossystate

I am about to fetch a bowl of orange sherbet and vanilla ice cream...ice cream:eat2:. I can do serious damage to a half gallon of that!


----------



## bmann0413

Ice cream sounds soooo good right now, but now I have to settle for this box of chocolate chip cookies...


----------



## goofy girl

egg, sausage, bacon and cheese on a toasted bulkie roll and a cup of hot coffee-cinnamon french toast flavor- with milk and sugar :eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

Fage yogurt, watermelon (delish!), and a cup of coffee. Oh how I love lazy Sunday breakfasts when the weather is gorgeous outside!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm eating some blueberry banana whole grain pancakes that i made for hubby for father's day  Boy are they yummy! I haven't eaten them all year!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

A bowl fo frosted flakes topped with lots of blueberries! :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

I'm eating some fresh mozzarella. It's delish!


----------



## Amatrix

eating some turkey sammies my mom made for me.
grilled style.

and some sun tea... nomma.


----------



## TearInYourHand

'Eating' some watered down gatorade. I have a horrible stomach flu and I am just hoping it passes soon so I can get back to being a foodie!


----------



## SocialbFly

TearInYourHand said:


> 'Eating' some watered down gatorade. I have a horrible stomach flu and I am just hoping it passes soon so I can get back to being a foodie!



aww, sorry to hear that, feel better soon....yuck, i hate the flu...


----------



## SoVerySoft

TearInYourHand said:


> 'Eating' some watered down gatorade. I have a horrible stomach flu and I am just hoping it passes soon so I can get back to being a foodie!



Feel beddah!!!!!!!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Thanks, guys. Starting to feel normal. Having my usual breakfast of Fage yogurt, black coffee, and some fruit (cantelope!). Yum!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

TearInYourHand said:


> Thanks, guys. Starting to feel normal. Having my usual breakfast of Fage yogurt, black coffee, and some fruit (cantelope!). Yum!



Had to look up "Fage Yogurt"...it sound YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Gingembre

Eating = nothing; drinking = amaretto & diet coke. Lush.


----------



## Rowan

rum and diet and burning my mouth off on a piece of that new chipotle chicken from kfc....only a little kick my ass


----------



## sugar and spice

I'm having a Little Debbie's Nutty Bar yummm the chocolate and peanutty goodness.:eat2:


----------



## ValentineBBW

I'm eating fresh, avocado brushetta on toasted french bread and fresh blueberries. YUM:eat2:


----------



## SocialbFly

GROSS....i ave avocados...now i will fight ya for the blueberries...


----------



## ValentineBBW

awwww....I used to hate avocados too, but a little salt and some tomatoes -- delish. And get your mitts off my berries


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Veggie chips and blueberry green tea!


----------



## Saxphon

Ok, so I am not eating them at this moment, but I have had 5 bags of them today. And, sorry if this item has already been mentioned, so here goes ...

There is this local, yet national video store (Hollywood Video), that had some promotional candy to correspond with the latest Indiana Jones movie. These are Mint Crisp M & M's and they taste just like those girl scout mint cookies! They are very good. I have even had them over several scoops of vanila Ice Cream! Delicious!

If you like mint, M & M's and girl scouts (well, you don't have to like them, I guess), you need to ask for these at you fav store, or go by that video place and ask for them. I've been buying them 10 - 15 pks at a time - just enough to get me to the next day .....


----------



## PrettyKitty

Baskin & Robbins ice cream. America's Birthday cake flavor.

Yum + 10


----------



## Brandi

ok I really ate this last night, but I was having dreams about it...so I have to tell y'all . Deep fried cheesecake. 

I took a rice wrap (for spring rolls), cheese cake filling and strawberry topping, rolled it up like a FAT spring roll. Fried it up and topped it with whipped cream and vanilla ice cream. A bit of a diabetic shock...but nothing insuilin couldn't fix lmao!

With this wraps, you could cut plantains, sprinkle brown sugar and cinnamon on it and wrap it up..fry it...and serve it with ice cream or just whipped cream OR Both lol


----------



## MoonGoddess

_For breakfast I am in the process of cooking up some apple cider bacon, and that will go with wild Maine blueberry pancakes and some locally made maple syrup. I also made up a pot of Vermont Roasters New England blend coffee. One of the dairy farms down the road is organic, so I buy my milk, half and half and eggs there._


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Cinnamon Raisin bagel w/ sweet butter and a nice BIG cup of java


----------



## MoonGoddess

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Cinnamon Raisin bagel w/ sweet butter and a nice BIG cup of java



_Jersey....that sounds SO good! Hope your weekend is outstanding!_


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

MoonGoddess said:


> _Jersey....that sounds SO good! Hope your weekend is outstanding!_




Hey thanks, thought I would send you a bagel  *O* :eat2: and some cawfee! *(__)9*  

Have a wonderful Sunday!!!


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Hey thanks, thought I would send you a bagel  *O* :eat2: and some cawfee! *(__)9*
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!!!


 Thats really cute, you're so creative.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> ok I really ate this last night, but I was having dreams about it...so I have to tell y'all . Deep fried cheesecake.
> 
> I took a rice wrap (for spring rolls), cheese cake filling and strawberry topping, rolled it up like a FAT spring roll. Fried it up and topped it with whipped cream and vanilla ice cream. A bit of a diabetic shock...but nothing insuilin couldn't fix lmao!
> 
> With this wraps, you could cut plantains, sprinkle brown sugar and cinnamon on it and wrap it up..fry it...and serve it with ice cream or just whipped cream OR Both lol



Wow...sounds SOOOOOO good!!! I wish you had a digital camera, girl!!!

oh...eating right now? fresh mozzarella, seedless grapes, toasted english muffin with butter.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Carla's sitting at the table right now with a big bowl of edemame. We got these really cool ready to serve bags at Stop 'n Shop that you throw in the microwave for a few minutes, sprinkle with sea salt, and you're ready to go.

We haven't had them since the last trip to the Cheesecake Factory, so it's a real treat.


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow...sounds SOOOOOO good!!! I wish you had a digital camera, girl!!!
> 
> oh...eating right now? fresh mozzarella, seedless grapes, toasted english muffin with butter.



I actually have a digital..but I lost my cord lol I have more time on my hands in the next few weeks...hehehehe maybe I'll surprise ya

Oh yeah I'm eating a homemade pizza with sweet chili sauce, goat cheese, roasted red peppers, onion and cajun chicken


----------



## sugar and spice

Archway oatmeal Walnut cookies.:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> I actually have a digital..but I lost my cord lol I have more time on my hands in the next few weeks...hehehehe maybe I'll surprise ya...



oooh I hope you do surprise us!! I am giddy with anticipation! Seriously. Your food always sounds so good.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm munching on babybel cheese round doohikies.


----------



## goofy girl

untoasted non-iced strawberry poptart and a glass of 2% milk


----------



## Gingembre

A cup of tea and a couple of digestive biscuits for dunking purposes!

How British, lol!


----------



## Amatrix

wrestlingguy said:


> Carla's sitting at the table right now with a big bowl of edemame. We got these really cool ready to serve bags at Stop 'n Shop that you throw in the microwave for a few minutes, sprinkle with sea salt, and you're ready to go.
> 
> We haven't had them since the last trip to the Cheesecake Factory, so it's a real treat.



i totally stole this idea.
i didnt know they made them like this either until your post!
:eat2:

very tasty


----------



## Brandi

Coconut cream pie...I made a graham cracker crust with shredded coconut...real cream inside...not really sweet..but the crust is sweet enough....shavings of coconut on top! YUM


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Fresh strawberries and cream....YUMMY!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Bugles, some brie and some provolone, and V-8


----------



## TearInYourHand

Flax and sunflower seed bread topped with a thick layer of chunky peanut butter and strawberry jam. MmmmMmmmMMmmmm!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

leftover sopaipillas & lemonade 

(took my boss out for lunch today and got him a cert. for a round of golf @ his favorite club as he's retiring in two days to his fab life of riley... and he's from NM & looooooves the mexican foods  We pigged out on three courses for an hour and a half lol :happy


----------



## Tooz

Freshly-made muddy buddies with rice and corn chex. I have caramel coated chex setting in the fridge


----------



## snuggletiger

Sounds better then me eating Lays Chile` limon potato chips with A&W Rootbeer. I think I am a junkfood junkie


----------



## goofy girl

Large decaf french vanilla iced coffee


----------



## sunnie1653

Nothing now but lunch was a mandarin chicken salad from wendy's  Yummy!!  <3


----------



## runningman

Foxs Choc-chip cookie bars


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm chowing down on a bowl of Palak Paneer from Trader Joes. I eat this stuff like once a day!


----------



## bmann0413

CRAWFISH! That tasty and oh-so-delectable treat!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

A raspberry smoothie ice lolly, mmmm!


----------



## SoVerySoft

bmann0413 said:


> CRAWFISH! That tasty and oh-so-delectable treat!



*perk*

Really? and no pics? wah!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Pork rinds and Arizona Diet Green Tea. A very good combo, actually!


----------



## MissToodles

habanero stuffed olives, provolone studded with black peppercorns & some santa claus melon. It's hot and all I had to do was cut open the melon. Tastes like honeydew. Yums.


----------



## KendraLee

A pecan waffle with butter , syrup and whipped cream. 

I dont usually post here but I enjoyed it so much I had to post it


----------



## bmann0413

SoVerySoft said:


> *perk*
> 
> Really? and no pics? wah!



I wish I had some, but my digital camera's on the fritz...


----------



## Carl1h

Macaroni and cheese-burgers.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Carl1h said:


> Macaroni and cheese-burgers.



splain, pls.


I am eating fresh strawberries and blueberries. mmmMmmMMM


----------



## Carl1h

SoVerySoft said:


> splain, pls.



Macaroni and Cheese-burgers = Homemade mac and cheese with hamburger patties on top, covered with more cheese and baked. Both cook in the same pan and each flavors the other.


----------



## Amatrix

jolly ranchers...
trying to not smoke...

oh the colors/flavors....


----------



## SoVerySoft

Carl1h said:


> Macaroni and Cheese-burgers = Homemade mac and cheese with hamburger patties on top, covered with more cheese and baked. Both cook in the same pan and each flavors the other.



Ummm...wow. Really.


----------



## Chef

Leftover pad thai


----------



## Brandi

A stuffed pita (tomatoes, bacon bits, baby spinach, chicken, cucumbers and hellmans)


----------



## snuggletiger

Rice Kripsies with a cup of fresh blueberries.


----------



## supersoup

mayo-less tuna salad and some plain ruffles.


----------



## Brandi

I'm really not sure what happened today..but I ate 2 blueberry fritters, 10 wings and chips...holy freaking hell!


----------



## LJ Rock

Brandi said:


> I'm really not sure what happened today..but I ate 2 blueberry fritters, 10 wings and chips...holy freaking hell!



Would those blueberry fritters happen to have been from Tim Horton's by any chance? :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

LJ Rock said:


> Would those blueberry fritters happen to have been from Tim Horton's by any chance? :eat2:




Oh yes my friend...and still warm too


----------



## LJ Rock

Brandi said:


> Oh yes my friend...and still warm too



Sweet! You know, even the few THs we have here in the states tend to not carry the blueberry fritters.  I love those things so much.... they're totally addictive! :eat1:


----------



## Brandi

LJ Rock said:


> Sweet! You know, even the few THs we have here in the states tend to not carry the blueberry fritters.  I love those things so much.... they're totally addictive! :eat1:



Strawberry fritters will be coming out soon too...oh another peace of heaven lol:eat2:


----------



## goofy girl

Coconut iced coffee and sausage, egg and cheese on a bulkie roll (it had bacon, too, but I took that off and gave it to the fluffy kitten)


----------



## Tooz

Brandi said:


> Oh yes my friend...and still warm too



HOLY SHIT they still make them there? I HAVE BEEN SEARCHING.


GUESS WHO'S GETTING SOME WHEN I GO TO TO NEXT WEEK?


----------



## snuggletiger

A maple bar with a cup of starbucky coffee.


----------



## Surlysomething

Noodlebox takeout.

Teriyaki sauce, udon noodles, tons of veg and chicken. 


Totally delicious.


:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Brandi

Tooz said:


> HOLY SHIT they still make them there? I HAVE BEEN SEARCHING.
> 
> 
> GUESS WHO'S GETTING SOME WHEN I GO TO TO NEXT WEEK?




I don't think these will ever go off the shelf, wayyyyy too popular


----------



## mossystate

A plate of raspberries, strawberries, Rainier cherries ( the fruit pride of Washington...http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/food/28676_rainier23.shtml ) and another kind of cherry, not Bing, not sure what they are.

Perfect


----------



## Olga_NYC

Just had some ice cream


----------



## Brandi

I'm having fried egg and ham sandwich (I grilled the french bread slices with garlic and butter) YUMM


----------



## Ulfhedinn

Vienna sausage and mustard. Hey, food is food, even if it doesn't taste that great.


----------



## indy500tchr

Dunkin' Donuts...Boston Kreme to be exact. I know it's not very exciting but I don't have the Dunkin' in Indy so when I'm near one I am all over that! :eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Bacon, egg and swiss on an English w/ a nice hot cup o java 

Happy 4th everyone!!


----------



## SuperMishe

A day old Dunkin Donuts Chocolate Chip Muffin! Mmm!


----------



## SoVerySoft

SuperMishe said:


> A day old Dunkin Donuts Chocolate Chip Muffin! Mmm!



hehe...I read your "Mmm!" as "man this is dry, I can't speak!"


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ice tea and chicken nuggets.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Just finished brie and fresh strawberries. Now I am eating pork rinds and drinking blackberry grape Life Water.

yeah, one of those grazing kinda days.


----------



## Carl1h

Leftover sirloin and bread and butter pickles.


----------



## Brandi

We are going on a picnic today, my daughter, nephew and myself.
I just finished making roast beef, mozz cheese, tomato and lettuce kaisers. I am eating one of those with mayo and mustard.
Cleaning the fruit, nectarines, strawberries and grapes. I'm munching on that as well. lol
I'm tempted to open the chip bag, but I have control..for now lmao!


----------



## goofy girl

The last of my chocolates. Soon I will be having a large coconut iced coffee and a muffin. My weekend ritual


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

My parents brought home double-dipped chocolate covered strawberries for us from the shore. They are super sweet, big and oh so YUMMY!


----------



## Brandi

I made blueberry cream cheese french toast. I don't cook it until the morning. 

I'm munching on the rest of the blueberries!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> I made blueberry cream cheese french toast. I don't cook it until the morning.
> 
> I'm munching on the rest of the blueberries!!



I am begging you to take pics of this! I think I am in love with cream cheese.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Fresh out of the oven Cinnamon Rolls and a big glass of moo!  :eat2:


----------



## PamelaLois

Fresh sweet corn, sliced off the cob and sauteed with some butter and garlic salt. MMMMMMM:eat1:


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> I am begging you to take pics of this! I think I am in love with cream cheese.



I bought a cord for my cam.....for pictures...lol the torture will end! I will post tomorrow!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> I bought a cord for my cam.....for pictures...lol the torture will end! I will post tomorrow!



Life will never be the same on the Foodee Board. Brandi's got a camera!! woo hoo!

Seriously...can't wait. Your food has always driven me crazy (in a good way!)


----------



## Punkin1024

Kashi's - Good Friends Cinnamon Raisin cereal and unsweetened Silk Soy Milk. Cereal is one of my favorite foods late at night.

~Punkin


----------



## Amatrix

yogurt!

with strawberries.

a rockstar- i have to stay up all night for night shift tomorrow.
and some runts candy... new pineapple mango favors.


----------



## cnk2cav

Guava flavored shaved ice and some buttons I found and had to try. Yummy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Chocolate pudding pie w/oreo crust and cool whip for topping!


----------



## collegeguy2514

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Chocolate pudding pie w/oreo crust and cool whip for topping!



that sounds good! :eat1:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Brandi said:


> I made blueberry cream cheese french toast. I don't cook it until the morning.
> 
> I'm munching on the rest of the blueberries!!





SoVerySoft said:


> I am begging you to take pics of this! I think I am in love with cream cheese.



Yes, please post picks and recipe. I too love cream cheese and also blueberries and also french toast. So, I can only imagine how darn good this can be. I will be craving this for awhile now.:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Chocolate pudding pie w/oreo crust and cool whip for topping!



YUMMMMMM sounds wonderful :eat2::eat1:

I made a Jell-O cheesecake pudding pie in a graham cracker crust and cut up some fresh strawberries to put on top and also had Cool whip for topping. :eat1::eat1: It was fabulous.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I just finished a Carvel fried ice cream Arctic Blender. It was YUMMY! :eat2:

*Combines ice, caramel, Carvel’s own vanilla flavoring, cinnamon and cinnamon toast crunch and garnished with caramel syrup then topped with whipped cream and cinnamon toast crunch.*


----------



## Brandi

I'm eating chicken noodle soup...as I'm not feeling all that well. I think it's the flu


----------



## TearInYourHand

Oh no, feel better, Brandi.

I'm eating a huge mug filled with blueberries! Mmmmm!!! Trader Joes had a sale for 6 bucks fot this ENORMOUS container that was too good to pass up. So, I'll be eating a lot of these babies for the next few days.


----------



## Punkin1024

I just finished a sandwich. 2 slices whole wheat bread, thin sliced deli-style smoked turkey breast, mashed avocado (with a dash of lemon juice), slice of mozerella cheese, mayo. Yum!


----------



## Amatrix

yougurt with strawberries and banana.:eat2:

i also have/had pickles, popcorn, cheese, dried papaya, and some water.

its actually my dinner time. i worked all night.


----------



## sugar and spice

Brandi said:


> I'm eating chicken noodle soup...as I'm not feeling all that well. I think it's the flu



I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

REALLY REALLY FRESH AND REALLY SWEET STRAWBERRIES WITH WHIPPED CREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OHH yum!!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Diet coke and a few goldfish pretzels


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Fresh strawberries and cream :eat2:


----------



## Carl1h

Toasted cheese with fresh tomato slices on top. :eat2:


----------



## eve

little "Debbie Cakes" & glasses of " Creamo" Mmmmmmm!!!

I love sponge cake & milk :eat2:


----------



## That1BigGirl

Kind of a homemade hamburger helper- ground beef, 4 cheeses, tomatoes, onions, milk and butter with noodles. Yummy cheesy goodness.


----------



## Amatrix

That1BigGirl said:


> Kind of a homemade hamburger helper- ground beef, 4 cheeses, tomatoes, onions, milk and butter with noodles. Yummy cheesy goodness.



that sounds delish.
and i love your hair.


----------



## That1BigGirl

It really is.

(And thank you)


----------



## Brandi

I'm eating source trio melon yoghurt, wow I'm quite impressed.

I'm going on a picnic today with my sister and some friends...lol I will take pics of our sausages!! lmao!!!!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

Heartburn tablets ..


----------



## TearInYourHand

Drinking a glass of organic chilean cabernet, munching on a few slices of a fermented goat cheese. To me, this is HEAVEN! Also, I piced up some caramel pecan brownies yesterday, another one of those may be in order.

***sigh*** I love Saturdays!


----------



## Waxwing

A perfectly ripe organic avocado sprinkled with sea salt.

and i wish I had about 40 more.


----------



## HEINEKEN

I cooked a "Jethro Bowl" rice with raw honey, sugar, and some extra virgin olive oil. With a tiny dash of cinnamon!

My beverage while the rice cooked...Ice cold Bud Light, to cool me down from mowing the lawn!

Now I'm sipping ice tea from a mason jar!


YeeHaw!:eat1:


----------



## Brandi

I made a strawberry slushie with REAL strawberries...no syrup...I drank it all before thinking of taking a pic lmao


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> I made a strawberry slushie with REAL strawberries...no syrup...I drank it all before thinking of taking a pic lmao



We won't make you take pics of _everything _you eat. We promise


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> We won't make you take pics of _everything _you eat. We promise



lmao! Thank goodness


----------



## AtlantisAK

I am eating a strange concoction of peanutbutter, chopped peanuts, cream cheese and brown sugar that is layered in a glass with white Ghiradelli (sp?) chocolate melted in between.

Sugar rush!


----------



## Amatrix

cheeseburger... nice!:eat2:


----------



## Friday

Home grilled burger with cheese on an excellent onion cheese bun from the Top bakery. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

I'm eating pina colada oatmeal YUM


----------



## Punkin1024

Brandi said:


> I'm eating pina colada oatmeal YUM



Now that's an interesting combination! 


I'm eating my usual breakfast (during the workweek, that is) of cheerios, banana and soy milk. I usually eat blueberries with this, but, sadly, I forgot to thaw the blueberries last night. Sigh! I also wash it all down with coffee. I drink coffee with 2 splenda packets and a large dash of fat free half n half.

~Punkin


----------



## sugar and spice

I've been craving almonds lately for some reason, so I am eating some Planters dry roasted almonds. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Grilled peameal bacon on a kaiser with sauteed onions, green peppers and hot mustard!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

French vanilla granola cereal with skim milk, banana, and Tropicana OJ ~ typical breakfast


----------



## J34

Peanut Butter and Jelly sandwich :eat2:


----------



## Ulfhedinn

Boiled potatoes that have been quartered, covered in butter, and topped with ranch dressing. Freakin' yum-yums.


----------



## Mishty

I saw this in the freezer, paired it with a few chunks of this....... It's cheap, it's kinda sorta healthy....but it's not all that great. 

I'm thinking I'll just throw it out and have a veggie hotdog and bag of Sunchips :eat2:


I can't wait to go home to my hotpockets and taco pie....:happy:


----------



## Waxwing

Thai spring rolls


----------



## Amatrix

watermelon claeys hard candy.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

three rashers of fried bacon, two soft fried eggs, two slices of buttered toast, mmmmm!


----------



## Brandi

Sauteed banana slices with brown sugar, cinnamon, butter, and stuffed it in a cresent roll....and baked, served with whipped cream YUM


----------



## Brandi

Chicken mozz pockets and german pigs(LOL german sausage) in a blanket


----------



## volatile

Lunch today is a piece of Pastitso as well as a piece of Spanakopita and a side of rice pudding. :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

I just tried Hershey's Bliss for the first time. OMG! they are soooo good, I'm seriously having to stop myself from eating the whole bag in one day.:eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024

Oh, I hear ya on the Hershey's Bliss goodness!

I just finished eating a stuffed potato (stuffed with barbeque pork and cheese) and dessert - graham crackers spread with Philadelphia Cheesecake cream cheese topped with Smucker's Strawberry preserves. Sure hope I sleep good tonight. 

~Punkin


----------



## Brandi

Multi grain waffle with sauteed apple and banana slices with frozen vanilla yoghurt. YUM


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Apple Jacks.


----------



## Frankie

I'm eating brown rice, vegetables, and tofu. Immediately before this I had a few really good strawberries and blueberries plus a Dove triple chocolate ice cream bar.


----------



## SoVerySoft

A Florida coconut patty. Well, two of them. A decent brand - Anastasia. Yum.


----------



## goofy girl

SoVerySoft said:


> A Florida coconut patty. Well, two of them. A decent brand - Anastasia. Yum.



what is a Florida coconut patty?? This sounds like something I must have!!

RIght now I am eating a skinny cow mint ice cream sandwich...even though I am going out to dinner in less than two hours


----------



## SoVerySoft

goofy girl said:


> what is a Florida coconut patty?? This sounds like something I must have!!
> 
> RIght now I am eating a skinny cow mint ice cream sandwich...even though I am going out to dinner in less than two hours



It is like a Mounds bar but square, and only dipped in chocolate on one side. They are found in Florida - everywhere. My dad used to work in FL and brought them home to us when he came home on weekends. We loved them!

I was craving them a few years ago and found them again  Took me a couple of tries to find a good brand, but Anastasia is really good, IMO. I was surprised to find them in Marshall's and Home Goods, actually, in their gourmet food section. You can also order direct from the company.

View attachment single4.jpg​


----------



## sugar and spice

SoVerySoft said:


> It is like a Mounds bar but square, and only dipped in chocolate on one side. They are found in Florida - everywhere. My dad used to work in FL and brought them home to us when he came home on weekends. We loved them!
> 
> I was craving them a few years ago and found them again  Took me a couple of tries to find a good brand, but Anastasia is really good, IMO. I was surprised to find them in Marshall's and Home Goods, actually, in their gourmet food section. You can also order direct from the company.
> 
> View attachment 46174​



OH WOW!!!! that looks drool worthy I am really going to have to look into ordering some for myself. Yummmmm :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Leftover roasted chicken quarters and homemade ravioli with tomato sauce.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Baked Ziti and garlic bread


----------



## Surlysomething

Homemade cheeseburgers (cheddar + sesame buns)

no sides, too lazy, just burgers and Diet Dr. Pepper
(perfect summer food if you ask me)


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Sliced strawberries mixed into low-fat vanilla yogurt and topped with chopped walnuts.


----------



## SuperMishe

It's 9:08 am and I'm eating a tray of mozzarella Pizza bagels for breakfast. I figured if you would eat a bagel with a slice of cheese and a slice of tomato on it for brekky, why not bagel bites? Plus, I had nothing else in the house for breakfast!


----------



## sugar and spice

SuperMishe said:


> It's 9:08 am and I'm eating a tray of mozzarella Pizza bagels for breakfast. I figured if you would eat a bagel with a slice of cheese and a slice of tomato on it for brekky, why not bagel bites? Plus, I had nothing else in the house for breakfast!



Sounds good to me


----------



## Miss Vickie

My usual breakfast: half an everything bagel with cream cheese, thinly sliced red onion and tomato, and Alaskan salmon lox. Oh, and a homemade Starbucks latte. :eat2:


----------



## LJ Rock

left over BBQ from the weekend :eat2: 

It was my brothers 30th b-day and I really went to town. I made ribs and chicken with my own secrete recipe BBQ sauce, some steaks with a beer marinade, some big ass hamburgers, corn on the cob grilled in the husks and old fashioned potato salad just like mom used to make.  We'll be eating leftovers for weeks. lol


----------



## Surlysomething

and it's AMAZING and spicy


----------



## Weejee

Keeping it simple: Just finished two "Boost" milkshakes. I'll be off for some ice cream soon.


----------



## SuperMishe

New Reese's Peanut Butter Whoppers! Yummy!!


----------



## Flyin Lilac

A Tony's pepperoni pizza to which I added a little extra cheese. An appetizer a few hours ago was two ears of steamed corn, my first of the summer actually. The nightcap sometime before bed will be a frozen Devil Dog.


----------



## Brandi

A smoothie made with mango, guava, pineapple, peaches and vanilla yoghurt. I used frozen fruit, so it came out like ice cream hehehe


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fatboy casco bar. Yummy


----------



## Punkin1024

Blue Bell's Southern Blackberry Cobbler ice cream. Yum!


----------



## TearInYourHand

My second glass of Malbec. I'll skip my daily glass tomorrow (I don't like to drink too much everyday), and have it today, because it has been THAT kind of day . And, it is DELICIOUS.


----------



## Amatrix

TearInYourHand said:


> My second glass of Malbec. I'll skip my daily glass tomorrow (I don't like to drink too much everyday), and have it today, because it has been THAT kind of day . And, it is DELICIOUS.



whats malbec?

and i am eating tacos!
:eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

What's a Devil Dog?

What's Malbec?

And where can I get that blackberry ice cream?


I live in Canada and we have no such things! I could never live in the US, i'd be even fatter with all your good food stuffs.
:eat2:


----------



## SuperMishe

Surlysomething said:


> What's a Devil Dog?
> 
> What's Malbec?



Have no idea what Malbec is but Devil Dogs are DEELISHIS!!! LOL! Oops! The pic is of the low fat version - but even THOSE are good! LOL! 

View attachment devildogs.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024

Surlysomething said:


> And where can I get that blackberry ice cream?
> 
> I live in Canada and we have no such things! I could never live in the US, i'd be even fatter with all your good food stuffs.
> :eat2:



The Southern Blackberry Cobbler ice cream is made by Blue Bell creameries in Brenham, Texas. You may be able to order it on-line though. I've never checked it out. I had some friends move from Texas to Washington and they sorely missed Blue Bell, so some friends got together and had it shipped to them packed in dry ice.

~Punkin


----------



## sweet&fat

Surlysomething said:


> What's a Devil Dog?
> 
> *What's Malbec?*
> 
> And where can I get that blackberry ice cream?
> 
> I live in Canada and we have no such things! I could never live in the US, i'd be even fatter with all your good food stuffs.
> :eat2:



Malbec is a type of wine: http://www.winepros.org/wine101/grape_profiles/malbec.htm


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks everyone. Now I totally know what i'm missing.


Especially the ice cream, I spent about half an hour on their site last night wishing I could taste all their crazy flavors.


----------



## Brandi

Woke up this morning STARVING!!!!!! Made a meatball sub with extra cheese, onion, and green peppers.


----------



## Brandi

Strawberry banana sherbet with some vanilla ice cream. HOLY GOODNESS!!!


----------



## KendraLee

I just got finished making homemade zucchini bread with walnuts and ate a warm slice with butter


----------



## goofy girl

homemade cajun chicken salad (using left over store roasted chicken from last nights dinner) on a wheat wrap


----------



## goofy girl

Ok..now I'm eating a skinny cow strawberry shortcake ice cream sandwich lol


----------



## Mishty

4 cheese and chicken homestyle bake with homemade ranch dressing.....

I love homestyle bakes!


----------



## Brandi

Sauteed zucchini, tomato, red onion, goat cheese panini..yum


----------



## SuperMishe

A 2 year old box of store brand Mac n Cheese... yeah...


----------



## bigsexy920

3 klondike bars but in a bowl and eaten with a spoon.


----------



## JoyJoy

Triscuits and brie with fresh blueberries on top.


----------



## supersoup

JoyJoy said:


> Triscuits and brie with fresh blueberries on top.



WANT. oh man oh man.


----------



## bettie pumpkin

my nails.. i'm nervus haha


----------



## JoyJoy

supersoup said:


> WANT. oh man oh man.



It is quite yummy. In fact, I want MORE!


----------



## SMA413

I just had smores flavored gelato. Sooooo good.


----------



## Punkin1024

Cheese and avacado burrito. Activia mixed berry yogurt for dessert.


----------



## Amatrix

cream filled m&m mini cookies.

and a strawberry spritzer


----------



## goofy girl

Cinnamon iced coffee & a breakfast sandwich


----------



## evabb78

3 pieces of leftover Pizza Hut pizza and a big glass of pepsi. The breakfast of champions!


----------



## goofy girl

evabb78 said:


> 3 pieces of leftover Pizza Hut pizza and a big glass of pepsi. The breakfast of champions!



that actually sounds really good to me right now! lol


----------



## flabby_abbi

A lovely, delicious creamy cheesecake, strawberry of course!


----------



## DeniseW

I'm eating a big bowl of grape nuts cereal and a banana. I was in walmart and saw the box and remembered how much I used to like them. I still do, I love the crunch!


----------



## SMA413

I WAS eating a bowl of Honey Bunches of Oats... but after about 3 bites, my nephew comandeered it.  lol


----------



## supersoup

Amatrix said:


> cream filled m&m mini cookies.
> 
> and a strawberry spritzer



these are the wee cookies from the walmart bakery, aren't they?!


there's crack in the cream, i swear it. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm. want.


----------



## Ash

supersoup said:


> these are the wee cookies from the walmart bakery, aren't they?!
> 
> 
> there's crack in the cream, i swear it. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm. want.



Oh man. The ultimate road trip snack. It has been proven!


----------



## Amatrix

supersoup said:


> these are the wee cookies from the walmart bakery, aren't they?!
> 
> 
> there's crack in the cream, i swear it. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm. want.


it was!!!
zomg... good call. :happy: and yea... i ate the who darned thing. and i bought another box.
my "poison" was oreo cakesters... but these are way better.




Ashley said:


> Oh man. The ultimate road trip snack. It has been proven!



lol... well i drove them home... does that count?
:happy:

im eating these baked crisps things... called sensible portions... they are multi grain baked snacks.

i wasnt sure about buying them... and im still not sure about them.
i like them... then they are kinda like plastic covered cardboard.... so im still not sure about them. only have had a handful. i think i might give them to my birds outside.


----------



## out.of.habit

I want these cookies you speak of.




And also:

BACON!


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished eating a bunch of warm beef samosas I picked up on my way home from an Indian sweets/cafe.






I am full.

:bow:


----------



## EvilPrincess

spoonfuls of assorted ice cream - some how I managed to to gather and purchase 6 different kinds of ice cream/sherbet when I went to the grocery store - ice cream buffet?

black walnut
rum raisin
mint chocolate chip
coconut
cactus pear/blood orange swirled sherbet
mango/peach sherbet


----------



## SMA413

OMG- cactus pear/blood orange sherbert??? That sounds soooo good.


I'm eating Cold Stone flavored jelly beans.  Sorta like your ice cream buffet... only smaller. LOL


----------



## mossystate

Two of these....not these exact cookies, as those were made and eaten many moons back.......this batch turned out even better....chocolate sundae cookies...the best cookie to ever pass my lips


----------



## Brandi

Creamy egg salad with fakin' bacon lol it's quite nice...has onion and green pepper in it YUM


----------



## out.of.habit

mossystate said:


> Two of these....not these exact cookies, as those were made and eaten many moons back.......this batch turned out even better....chocolate sundae cookies...the best cookie to ever pass my lips



Please teach me the ways of these WaMu chocolate sundae cookies...


----------



## Ash

Homemade macaroni and cheese. So good. I used a really sharp cheddar and sauteed some bacon (cut into 1/2 inch pieces), onion, and garlic and mixed it in. I could die happy right now.


----------



## mossystate

out.of.habit said:


> Please teach me the ways of these WaMu chocolate sundae cookies...



Only if you pay the WaMu bill.......or, you can snag the recipe when I post it on the sticky recipe thread...I shall do that...tonight.


----------



## out.of.habit

Ashley said:


> Homemade macaroni and cheese. So good. I used a really sharp cheddar and sauteed some bacon (cut into 1/2 inch pieces), onion, and garlic and mixed it in. I could die happy right now.



Ohhhhhhh. What a dream that sounds like. Must have dinner now.



mossystate said:


> Only if you pay the WaMu bill.......or, you can snag the recipe when I post it on the sticky recipe thread...I shall do that...tonight.



Decisions, decisions.


----------



## goofy girl

Surlysomething said:


> I just finished eating a bunch of warm beef samosas I picked up on my way home from an Indian sweets/cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am full.
> 
> :bow:



I've never heard of an Indian restaurant that serves beef!! Beef samosas sounds delicious!!


----------



## Mishty

Garlic Bread Pizza - Four Cheese. :eat1: nom nom nom

It's so buttery it's sinful.

Best frozen pizza I've ever had...fo rizzle.


----------



## supersoup

honey bunches of oats new just bunches cereal, in caramel. oh man, SO GOOD.


----------



## Mishty

supersoup said:


> honey bunches of oats new just bunches cereal, in caramel. oh man, SO GOOD.



caramel bunches...wha?
sounds awesome.....


----------



## goofy girl

So much chocolate that I think I'm going to be sick. Ugh.


----------



## That1BigGirl

Flounder cooked in butter, garlic and rosemary. Green Beans.
And cheese. Yes. Cheese...smoked cheddar. It's in cubes, on the side at least.


----------



## grandecafe1

:eat1:
Homamde grilled Chicken Taco salad with yellow & red bell peppers, grape tomatoes, mild cheddar, green tomatillo salsa, mango, romaine, sour cream and a little ranch dressing.
YUM!:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## goofy girl

That salad sounds delicious! Thumbs up on making your first post an awesome one! lol And welcome


----------



## Brandi

Egg salad with hellmans, green peppers, red onion, and crispy chicken bacon all wrapped up in a warm tortilla! YUM


----------



## Waxwing

A Guinness. Yes, it's food.


----------



## washburn

A casserole, made with spaghetti, cream of mushroom and chicken soup, peas, corn and chicken, covered with mozza and swiss. Simple, creamy and effective.


----------



## sweet&fat

Waxwing said:


> A Guinness. Yes, it's food.



Liquid bread, I believe.


----------



## out.of.habit

sweet&fat said:


> Liquid bread, I believe.



It's got grain in it. Why the hell not?


----------



## Trinkan

Flamin`hot cheez cruncerz...:eat1:


----------



## sunnie1653

a handful of dark chocolate m&m's


----------



## KendraLee

chocolate chip cookie chocolate ice cream sandwich


----------



## out.of.habit

Chocolate Moose Dragons - Fudgy Chocolate Chip with Cacao Nibs
"more chocolatey than chocolate itself" - I actually agree with that statement, I think. I ate one, but next time, I think I'll stop at half. Really good, but DAMN.








and Snicker Dudes - Awesomely Soft Cinnamon and Sugar
...which were amaaaaaaazing. Sad that there were only two in a package, and we shared! lol






Both from www.lizlovely.com - anyone who's ever had less than stellar vegan baked goods will be incredibly impressed.


----------



## goofy girl

Zantac. Cuban food = bad idea. Ouch.


----------



## prettyssbbw

I'm eating chocolate covered doughnuts,nacho cheese doritos and pomtini's:eat1:


----------



## washburn

prettyssbbw said:


> I'm eating chocolate covered doughnuts,nacho cheese doritos and pomtini's:eat1:



you go girl :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Ashlynne

Brussels sprouts, baked yam, red cabbage slaw, pork bbq and a fruit salad.


----------



## sweet&fat

Multigrain toast with fresh Irish butter and a pinch of salt. :eat2:


----------



## Flyin Lilac

The last of my leftover American chop suey (macaroni, tomatoes, tomato soup, ground beef, onion, spices) and some toasted homemade oat bread.

And yeah, of _course _Guinness is a food ... it's so friggin thick you _have _to chew it!


----------



## grandecafe1

:eat1:
Lunch was ; 1/2 smoked chicken Parm sandwich, a side caesar salad and frrrresh sweet cantiloupe

Dinner; I am making shredded chicken in mole w/ yellow rice and red beans with steamed french green beans & danish butter

late night snack; slice of home-made hot french apple pie with cinnamon whipped cream 

:eat1:


----------



## califkevin

Heath Bar Crunch Cookies.....divine.


----------



## Brandi

Chocolate covered sunflower seeds...it's new lol and neat...they do not have the shell on them btw lmao! Looks like smarties lol...very small ones


----------



## daddyoh70

A handful of WHOPPERS!!!! (The original malted milk balls) :eat2:
On 2nd thought, make that handfuls of WHOPPERS.


----------



## KendraLee

I had a glazed covered croissant for the first time. OH MY GOSH, SOOO GOOD. I want more


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

A handful of dark chocolate Wilbur Buds. :eat2:


----------



## DeniseW

I just made a big fat fluffernutter, there was so much peanut butter and marshmallow in it that it was oozing out the side and all over the plate, I had a craving...


----------



## washburn

tater tots, and two one pound sof tacos with root beer :eat2:


----------



## Flyin Lilac

A Marie Callendar's chicken pot pie. Meh.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Homegrown green beans and a slice of Romeo's Pizza (northeast Ohioans... let me hear you say "yum").


----------



## mossystate

daddyoh70 said:


> A handful of WHOPPERS!!!! (The original malted milk balls) :eat2:
> On 2nd thought, make that handfuls of WHOPPERS.



How many deflated Whoppers did you run into.
--


I am eating raspberries.. lots of them....and chunks of perfect cantaloupe.


----------



## out.of.habit

A delicious overpriced juice - Naked Peach Mangosteen Bliss.


----------



## Brandi

fresh out of the oven white chocolate macadamian nut cookies mmmmm i'm in love


----------



## califkevin

those sound insanely good


----------



## Brandi

they are so good, I'm baking some more. See I make the dough...and only bake as many I want to eat at the time..lol


----------



## Rowan

a marinated steak mushroom and onion ring sandwich on a garlic roll with cheese


----------



## ashmamma84

Harold's Chicken - 6pc wings with fries, covered in mild sauce! MMMMMmmmm...:eat2:


----------



## prettyssbbw

Leftover lasagna (YUM!),corn dogs,and coca cola.:eat1: Yeah.What a combo! lol


----------



## TearInYourHand

Cold pizza. The hangover cure of champions!


----------



## Brandi

I have to start my new way of eating today...omg lol

so today for breakfast it's pancakes and sugar free syrup on the side was blueberries and cottage cheese with nutmeg and cinnamon. Not bad...but where's my bacon lmao!!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

a slice of whole grain toast w/ butter, yogurt and some "just picked" blueberries.


----------



## Lorna

Toasted english muffins and scrambled eggs with some orange juice and a banana. MMMM :eat2:


----------



## runningman

Chocolate cake and ice cream. 

The world can end now. I am happy.


----------



## That1BigGirl

Pizza. That looks and tastes pretty much like cardboard.


----------



## CleverBomb

Right now? Cold coffee.
An hour ago? Huevos rancheros (though it was served in the form of a huevos rancheros soft taco topped in bean sprouts and jalapeno slices) at a place up Ogden Canyon (The Oaks, for anyone who knows the area). The meal was quite good, and the scenery excellent. Follwed it up with some rocky road ice cream. Very nice.

-Rusty


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished McDonald's hotcakes. They were so damned good.


I don't normally stop for breakfast in the morning on my way to work but I was up at 2:30am and all I could think about were pancakes.....and syrup.

MMmmmm. Pannnncakes.


And McD's coffee is surprisingly delicious.
:eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit

Earl Grey tea, with some honey and a splash of soy creamer.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

I just fell victim to a late-night feeding frenzy --- wolfed down a bowl of Cocoa Puffs and a bacon sarnie. Go me.


----------



## washburn

boot leather, 7 days till I get paid. I can only eat at work. But my ex is prolly eating Mcdonalds right now with my paycheck. Goldiggers

But I'll tell ya this, I'm thinkin about eating a triple whopper king sized with root beer, and four of those apple pies.


----------



## ashmamma84

Fresh pineapple, cut into chunks


----------



## SoVerySoft

Asiago bagel cut into quarters - each piece with a different topping - cream cheese, cheddar cheese spread, sweet butter and salted butter.

Yes, I'm nuts.


----------



## Isolde

The second !! Pizza. I think I will soon get the step of three Pizza a day. :eat2:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

I'm drinking a cup of Dairy Ease with chocolate malt Ovaltine.
Drink more Ovaltine...


----------



## Brandi

A wonderful smoothie with mango, guava, pineapple, vanilla yoghurt and a splash of oj.


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> Asiago bagel cut into quarters - each piece with a different topping - cream cheese, cheddar cheese spread, sweet butter and salted butter.
> 
> Yes, I'm nuts.



I must be nuts too, because this makes perfect sense to me. Mine would probably be a wheat bagel with salted butter, butter and blueberry preserves, cashew butter, and almond butter on my quarters.


----------



## goofy girl

SoVerySoft said:


> Asiago bagel cut into quarters - each piece with a different topping - cream cheese, cheddar cheese spread, sweet butter and salted butter.
> 
> Yes, I'm nuts.





out.of.habit said:


> I must be nuts too, because this makes perfect sense to me. Mine would probably be a wheat bagel with salted butter, butter and blueberry preserves, cashew butter, and almond butter on my quarters.



You guys are so smart. I would have just tried to eat 4 bagels.


----------



## out.of.habit

goofy girl said:


> You guys are so smart. I would have just tried to eat 4 bagels.



Also a good method! lol


----------



## CrankySpice

prepackaged toasty crackers & peanut butter. The perfect office snack.


----------



## CausticSodaPop

Wholemeal bread, cucumber and cashew nut butter. I've just discovered the latter and I can recommend it highly!


----------



## LJ Rock

cookies! :eat2:


----------



## Neen

sunnside egg over a slice of toast with grape jelly. Cup of coffee with cream and sugar. Small green apple.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm hungover again, and I'm eating cold pizza again........see my post fromt this time last week! (But, I swear it is the perfect hangover cure!)


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> I must be nuts too, because this makes perfect sense to me. Mine would probably be a wheat bagel with salted butter, butter and blueberry preserves, cashew butter, and almond butter on my quarters.



Hmmm...fancy! I'll take your bagel, please. tyvm.



goofy girl said:


> You guys are so smart. I would have just tried to eat 4 bagels.



OMG this had me laughing!! A much better choice. Only one problem. I would still have cut them up and put different toppings on them!! A chance to have more than 4!!


....oh, and right now I am eating chilled Ring Dings. Yum.


----------



## Brandi

A strawberry slushy. REAL strawberries, a bit of sugar, little water...and put it in my slushy maker...oh yeah


----------



## goofy girl

SoVerySoft said:


> Hmmm...fancy! I'll take your bagel, please. tyvm.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this had me laughing!! A much better choice. Only one problem. I would still have cut them up and put different toppings on them!! A chance to have more than 4!!
> 
> 
> ....oh, and right now I am eating chilled Ring Dings. Yum.



You gave me a yellow rep-point can thing!! My very first one!! Thanks!!


----------



## stan_der_man

Two kosher hotdogs dipped in a glob of Inglehoffer stone ground mustard and a bottle of Trader José beer (Trader Joe's Mexican dark beer)


For dessert... a Klondike Bar.


----------



## goofy girl

a chocolate chip muffin & smores coffee


----------



## Brandi

One shredded wheat with 1% milk, one boiled egg and some diet pop lol


----------



## runningman

Rice Pudding


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

2 eggs in a basket - for those who don't know what that is, it's 2 eggs over easy with 2 pieces of sourdough bread with the middles cut out, the eggs are cooked inside the holes in the bread...w/homemade home fries and bacon crisp with fresh coffee.

Anyone want to join me??


----------



## Neen

I had a english muffin with melted chedder cheese and pineapple. A dill pickle on the side..nachos' and a glass of slushy coke classic!


----------



## Brandi

salty nuts and sweet raisins


----------



## KendraLee

The garden is loaded with big green tomatoes so I tried my hand at making fried green tomatoes. Yummy!


----------



## KendraLee

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 2 eggs in a basket - for those who don't know what that is, it's 2 eggs over easy with 2 pieces of sourdough bread with the middles cut out, the eggs are cooked inside the holes in the bread...w/homemade home fries and bacon crisp with fresh coffee.
> 
> Anyone want to join me??



I do that too, but we've always reffered to them as birdnests. Love them


----------



## Punkin1024

KendraLee said:


> I do that too, but we've always reffered to them as birdnests. Love them



Hubby calls eggs done that way - one-eyed Jacks.

~Punkin


----------



## out.of.habit

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 2 eggs in a basket - for those who don't know what that is, it's 2 eggs over easy with 2 pieces of sourdough bread with the middles cut out, the eggs are cooked inside the holes in the bread...w/homemade home fries and bacon crisp with fresh coffee.
> 
> Anyone want to join me??





KendraLee said:


> I do that too, but we've always reffered to them as birdnests. Love them



Ah! P-Dub taught me about this recently, and it is delicious! I generally use whole wheat bread, myself. Tasty and wonderful. I also toast up the bread rounds in the butter. Mmmm.







Find this here.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I was all set to cook up a nice late breakfast when I decided I should go out and run my errands first. I stopped at the grocery store to pick up a few things and when I got home I just dove into what I bought, and I'll cook breakfast for dinner later.

So I just ate: A limeade soft-frozen pushup treat (incredibly good), fruit salad with watermelon, cantaloupe, honeydew, pineapple, strawberries and blueberries, a few slices of cold cuts including turkey, pepper ham and lebanon bologna, and a package of Sunny Doodles (cream filled yellow cakes)

Tummy happy.


----------



## bunzarella

Pistachios....i'm a sucker for nuts!:eat1:


----------



## Neen

a plate of chicken-veggie stirfry drizzled with terriyaki sauce. Glass of coke classic and then a bowl of carmelized pear pecan haagen daaz ice cream. :eat2:


----------



## LJ Rock

raspberry-swirl cheesecake! :eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Homemade choc. chip banana bread and a glass of skim milk :eat2:


----------



## project219

A Blue Raspberry Warhead. 

Gotta love candy that leaves you physical agony for a few seconds.


----------



## out.of.habit

Valdosta Pecans by Sahale Snacks

Roasted pecans with sweet dried cranberries, black pepper and orange zest.


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Valdosta Pecans by Sahale Snacks
> 
> Roasted pecans with sweet dried cranberries, black pepper and orange zest.



I've gotten those (or something really similar) at Trader Joe's!


----------



## Neen

another bowl of chicken ramen noodles with terriyaki sauce, scallions, and corn. Going to have glass of sweet tea with lemon ...then some popcorn with extra extra butter!:eat2:


----------



## mossystate

birthday cake...I HAVE to dump some of it in the garbage as it is way too big..it's either that or go into sugar shock


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> I've gotten those (or something really similar) at Trader Joe's!



Tease!

morecharacters


----------



## Neen

A egg in a nest..(egg in bread) with ketchup...coffee and a small green apple. Vitamins, and a bag of peanut m+ms.


----------



## SMA413

A bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch... best lunch ever. LOL


----------



## alison.victoria

McDonald's soft-baked chocolate chip cookies. Holy crap. I thought they only had these in Cleveland, but I stopped at McDonald's to pick up lunch after taking my dog to get her nails clipped, and they have them!!!!  They were so warm and delicious, AND they taste JUST like the chocolate chip cookies my mom makes.    So now whenever I'm craving her cookies, I can just go to McDonald's and pick some up that taste like them! Still not as good as mom's, but pretty damn close!


----------



## MissToodles

whole wheat pita with turkey, along with avocado, sprouts, baby spinach, onion & radishes (my mandoline allows me to slice vegetables so easily, radishes/onions/peppers are no longer a hassle)


----------



## jamie

A piece of sugar free Dove dark chocolate with chocolate creme center. I don't normally like chocolate, but it was kind of calling me.


----------



## washburn

COOOOLLLLD PANGO PIZZZZAAAA!!!!! THE BEST! THX HUN I LOOVE YOU :happy::wubu::wubu::happy:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Still "warm from the oven" shoo-fly pie! (I'll post pics later...once I'm done eating! :blush


----------



## project219

Wax Candy Juice Bottles. I love em. :happy:


----------



## Flyin Lilac

The last of my chicken-cream of celery soup-mozzerella-green bean-stuffing casserole, and a side of kosher dill spears.


----------



## PamelaLois

I just finished an order of "Singapore Rice Noodle" from my local Chinese joint. A tasty mix of carrots, spinach, onions, mushrooms, green pepper, pork and chicken served over rice noodles with a curry sauce. Very tasty, after I picked out the unexpected green peppers. Thank goodness the curry sauce has such a strong taste that I didn't taste the green peppers. I will definitely try this again


----------



## BeerMe

Late dinner.

In N' Out--A 4x4 with fries and a strawberry shake. Life can be this awesome.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Nothing at the moment (well a glass of red wine...) but I am waiting for some pizza delivery to come. From a great NY style place, with mushrooms! It is so freakin hard to find good pizza out of NY/NJ/Philadelphia, IMHO, especially in DC. This place isn't as good as my hometown NJ place, but it comes pretty close! 

This NJ girl needs her pizza fix every once and a while!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

KendraLee said:


> I do that too, but we've always reffered to them as birdnests. Love them





Punkin1024 said:


> Hubby calls eggs done that way - one-eyed Jacks.
> 
> ~Punkin



When I was a scout leader I used to get the boys to make these at camp, they were called one-eyed Egyptians. No idea why though!


Im eating oatcakes with butter on then smoked salmon pate on top, with a glass of V8 vegetable juice, and a can of diet coke for after.


----------



## Neen

Handful brown sugar/cinnamon almonds.. 3 scoops caramel ice cream...(haagen daaz) that Tooz left in my fridge.....mm


----------



## Brandi

I'm feeling a little better today...and I decided to "screw the new way of eating" for today lol
So I had warm greek pita with brie cheese ....oooh this made my soul very happy


----------



## Punkin1024

Brandi said:


> I'm feeling a little better today...and I decided to "screw the new way of eating" for today lol
> So I had warm greek pita with brie cheese ....oooh this made my soul very happy



Sometimes you just gotta feed your soul...as well as your tummy!


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished some mini-cinnamon buns. They're delish with my morning coffee.
:eat2:


----------



## Suze

nesquick cereals w/milk!

yum.


----------



## Rowan

Breakfast....Patty melt burger with pickles, pepper sauce, cheese...dipped in chicken gravy, and had a side of onion rings. Tasty stuff

(most people know im not a "breakfast food" kind of person)


----------



## bexy

a candy necklace!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Rowan said:


> Breakfast....Patty melt burger with pickles, pepper sauce, cheese...dipped in chicken gravy, and had a side of onion rings. Tasty stuff
> 
> (most people know im not a "breakfast food" kind of person)



Oh my! Sounds MOUTHWATERING!! :eat2: (Minus the pepper sauce of course!!)


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

a handful of Whoppers® The Orignal Malted Milk Balls

I need some quick energy before my walk. :doh:


----------



## SMA413

Leftover lasagna :eat2:




I'll definitely have heartburn at 3 AM but it's soooo worth it.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Strawberry Cremem Shortbread cookies...OMG I <3 <3 <3 <3 them!!!


:eat2: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## daddyoh70

Sesame Chicken from the local Chinese Take Out


----------



## runningman

Not right now coz it's Sunday morning but last night I had BBQ food with spicy hot chilli sauce and jalapenos. My body hates me now.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Hot lemon tea and wheat toast...I have a cold.


----------



## ashmamma84

Homemade peach cobbler and vanilla icecream - happy labor day!


----------



## Brandi

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Hot lemon tea and wheat toast...I have a cold.



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## washburn

Melted Rolo ice cream, cold Delissio pizza, and an imitation Red Bull (Red Rain, tastes better, and has more Buzz too, 1.50 less!) BREAKFAST OF CHAMPIONS!!

(Can you tell I did my shopping last night at 711? )


----------



## Amatrix

bottle caps and cola.
om om nom...
so full of fizzy.sweetness.
*explodes.*


----------



## Neen

Ham and cheese sandwich with potato chips, a pickle, baby carrots and ranch dressing..a HUGE iced tea with sugar, 4 oatmeal cookies and a bowl of cookies and cream ice cream. Whew..there goes my paycheck.


----------



## BeerMe

Has anyone tried Cheetos flaming hot puffs? I've never seen them before, but I'm having them now and they're awesome.


----------



## Cors

Melon, rice cakes with cream cheese and peanut butter slathered all over apple! Yum.


----------



## sugar and spice

Gummi Bears way too many Gummi Bears ugh.


----------



## ashmamma84

snickers blizzard


----------



## Punkin1024

Activia yogurt. My tummy hasn't been too happy lately and this stuff really helps.


----------



## mossystate

A piece of blueberry pie. It looked delicious...but...WHY must most bakery bought pie be SO flippin sweet? A lil zing-a-zing-zing is a good thing!


----------



## AnotherJessica

Ben and Jerry's strawberry cheesecake. It's AMAZINGLY delicious. I highly reccomend it!!! :eat2:


----------



## Fowvay

Klondike Slim a bear no sugar added icecream sandwich. mmmmmmm tasty!!! :eat2:


----------



## SMA413

Cheese quesadilla from Taco Cabana...



best post-bar food ever.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Some questionable macaroni salad I made... it's just not quite right.


----------



## CAMellie

Cheddar Jalapeno Cheetos :eat2:


----------



## bmann0413

Toast... Because my mom's not done with dinner yet...


----------



## TearInYourHand

A delicious eggplant parm sub!


----------



## SMA413

I was drinking 982735 gallons of coffee and eating some blueberry cobbler (with a scoop of ice cream, of course) just a bit ago while I was studying.


----------



## Lovelyone

I've been munching on a stack of vanilla creme cookies and red punch.


----------



## BeerMe

twizzlers. Compared to other red vines/ropes, they taste like wax, but there's nothing else to eat this late at night =)


----------



## Miss Vickie

Being in major need of comfort food, I'm finishing up a can of Beefaroni that I started last night after a particularly long and grueling and sad week at work. But somehow? Beefaroni makes everything seem so much better. :eat1:


----------



## Rowan

Onion rings from whataburger :eat2:


----------



## swordchick

A green apple to wake me up!


----------



## Lovelyone

rainbow sherbet (raspberry, orange and lime) 
although I have to mix it up to be one color...cos I have an aversion to anything green.


----------



## Goddess Patty

These new chips that my friend, Jenny introduced me to. Tims Hawaiian Luau Sweet & Spicy BBQ Kettle Potato Chips! OMG are they out of this world. I just hope I dont eat this entire 9 oz. bag. :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Two big slices of tiger loaf, buttered with hardboiled egg mashed with butter and salt on top, and a huge salad of little gem lettuce, radishes, cucumber, tomatoes, grated carrot, loads of beetroot, and honey mustard dressing. :eat2:


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva

I am eating a thick slice of ham, seven mini fried chicken legs, a bowl of mash potatoes, peas in butter sauce, and mountain bread toasted under the broiler.... yummy! 
Oh! and cranberry sauce. :eat2:


----------



## BeerMe

Leftover chicken and dumplings.

There's just _something_ about comfort food that makes me want to eat it just as soon as I finish it. It's 2 AM and tastes great remicrowaved.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Its 2:50 am and my bf just did a fast food run at Jack In the Box. I ordered a Chicken Fajita Pita with no salsa on whole grain. I only ordered with no salsa cause it makes the pita mushy. I will add in my own hot sauce.
I made a huge baked potato in my microwave to eat with it. 
I love being a night owl and eating at all hours of the night.
How do you think I keep up this hard body?


----------



## Neen

Mmmm spinich salad, with 8 slices of crumbled bacon, onions, peanuts, grilled chicken, garbonzo beans, and chow mein noodles. Washed down by a rootbeer. Followed up by a huge slice of garlic texas toast, and some potato chips!:eat2: Gotta keep up the energy while studying!!


----------



## Rowan

I had a lean cuisine of a cabbage roll with mashed potatoes and a tiny bit of left over easy mac left over from dinner last night :eat2:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

plain bagle with plain cream cheese...


----------



## Lovelyone

leftover home-made potato soup with dumplings.


----------



## Cors

Mixed leaf salad with mandarin pieces, spinach noodles and spicy breaded pork chop.


----------



## Mishty

A huge Little Debbie fudge round...with whole milk.


oh yeah.


----------



## goofy girl

large flavored coffee (S'mores) and those tiny little powdered donuts in a bag :eat2:


----------



## Rowan

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> These new chips that my friend, Jenny introduced me to. Tims Hawaiian Luau Sweet & Spicy BBQ Kettle Potato Chips! OMG are they out of this world. I just hope I dont eat this entire 9 oz. bag. :eat2:




I have always found that chips are the EASIEST food to eat a whole bag of! lol


----------



## SMA413

Chocolate and vanilla halva


----------



## Amatrix

nachos...
hehehe

I totally lost my phone last night at the bar, and kept dancing an hour after i couldnt find it.:blush:

i was rewarded for this by a few free beers... a few free beers to many.


soaking up beer is some bright yellow cheese sauce which i am sure has NO cheese at all.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

French Toast w/ crisp bacon and fresh squeezed OJ!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Roast chicken with gravy, scalloped potatoes (made with heavy cream and butter), petits pois (tiny peas). :eat1:


----------



## Reggiano

Bowl of granola with half and half, fresh raspberries and blackberries. Grilled cheese sandwich, cheddar on toasted semolina bread, with fresh tomato slices. Slice of babka, iced coffee. Food just keeps getting better and better.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

GImme a break...Gimme a break...break me off a piece of that KING SIZED KITKAT BAR!!!


----------



## Brandi

Toasted tomato sandwich, fresh thick french loaf slices, one red/yellow/green slice of tomato, hellmans, and some mrs dash. OMG sooo good


----------



## ashmamma84

Rum creme shake! Yummy!


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Triscuits with Philly whipped chive & onion, and an Eskimo Pie snack-size Nestle's crunch ice cream thingy on a stick.

I must go to bed or I'll make a grilled cheese sandwich or eat a bowl of cereal ... or both. I hate these late-night spasms where I wanna eat everything in sight.


----------



## BeerMe

White Castle Cheeseburgers!
...
...
...
...ok, so I'm on the west coast, and there are no White Caste restaurants here (At least we have In N' Out!). These are the frozen ones that you reheat at home, but they taste great.

I think the first thing I'll do if I visit the east coast, before visiting any important monuments, before visiting relatives, will be to hit a real White Castle. These are like little pillows of heaven.


----------



## pinkylou

Chewing gum in the library ... getting ready to go home to a big plate of pasta


----------



## Surlysomething

Large Tim Horton's coffee (2 cream, two sweetener)
:eat2:


----------



## steely

Strawberry Fig Newtons


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Nothing right now...not hungry...


----------



## Adamantoise

Chelsea buns. :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## washburn

delisio pizza, mcain deep and delicious cake, then maybe some cheese strings, twinkies and M&M coooooookies....


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

okay...bagle with cream cheese


----------



## Cors

Tomato soup with crusty garlic bread.


----------



## Neen

Coffee ice cream with whipped cream. When that is done, i'm having some cottage cheese with pineapple and then...going have a kaluaha nip!


----------



## Sirkaril

Just had a canoli from Mike's pastry, yum.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

home made cheese scones still hot from the oven, cut open and cold butter spread thickly on them.... omg.. *dies of food happiness*


----------



## shin_moyseku

cheese sandwich and mineral water, ok i know its quite healthy but i like it


----------



## pinkylou

A big chunk of edam cheese, I dont usually like cheese though...hmm!


----------



## LJ Rock

....a kiwifruit


----------



## SMA413

Plain bagel with cinnamon cream cheese

:eat2:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

apple with plain bagle and cream cheese.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

OK, technically I am not eating it now, but thinking about when I am going to be eating it later. And later, when I am eating it, I won't be on the computer. But anyhoo, I will be eating fresh from the bakery Sweet Potato Pecan Pie. Oh my, I can not wait.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Apple....

Hmmm...I'm starting to notice a trend here.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Double Stuffs!!! YUMMY!!


----------



## SMA413

Skittles



taste the rainbow

lol


----------



## EvilPrincess

Ben and Jerry's S'mores with a big spoon out of the carton... they are single serve right


----------



## Punkin1024

rice mixed with a bit of butter, honey, vanilla yogurt and chopped dried apricots

A bit bland, I know, but it is bedtime for me and my tummy needs something mild.

~Punkin


----------



## Amatrix

baked potato
with tons of cheese... and broccoli

salt and pepper

because i just got over the crud and am excited to eat yummy things again
:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Well I baked some DELICIOUS short bread cookies and some oatmeal raisin....I had two of each..then my daughter says "mommy sugar is bad for you, hand them over" lmao I had to promise her not to eat them....(and get caught)


----------



## goofy girl

Ruby Ripples said:


> home made cheese scones still hot from the oven, cut open and cold butter spread thickly on them.... omg.. *dies of food happiness*



I could die of food happiness just READING about that!! :eat2:


----------



## SMA413

Israeli exploding chocolate.
(chocolate+Pop Rocks)

Best.thing.ever.


----------



## Creepy

Right now some chilinuts and a nice cold Starobrno.


----------



## MisticalMisty

2 perfect grilled cheese sandwhiches, red grapes..and a huge glass of Red Diamond's Sugar Free Iced Tea..

Heaven


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Vanilla yogurt with a bit of honey, cashews and peaches all mixed in. YUM!


----------



## Cors

Juicy, fat pears. ;D


----------



## Neen

iced coffee and a juicy apple. macaroni and cheese, and some tomato soup..


----------



## jamie

dry roasted edamame


----------



## Cors

Soft white bread with lemon curd, and an apple.


----------



## Surlysomething

cajun spiced rice crackers, totally addicting


----------



## JoyJoy

Oh, Honey BBQ twisty Fritos, how I love thee....including the mess you leave on my fingers. 

Gummy lifesavers, I adore you, as well. Thank you for being so soft and flavorful on my tongue. 

Yours for eternity, 

The Fat Girl Who Eats You


----------



## BigBeautifulRed

nothing but damn I am hungry! I should eat something!


----------



## Surlysomething

Cors said:


> Juicy, fat pears. ;D


 

That sounds so delicious to me. I love eating juicy pears on a warm day..sitting in the sun, pear juice dripping down my chin. :eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024

Apple slices dipped in caramel sauce. :eat2:


----------



## mossystate

I am about to have a couple of chocolate chip ( ha ) cookies. BUT, I would rather have slices of Braeburn apple with caramel! That sounds so good. For regular caramels, I liked the Hershey brand ' traditional caramels '. I have not seen any this year. Wonder if they just did not sell well. Damn.


----------



## Lovelyone

im eating left-over scalloped potatoes and sausage. Its heaven in a pan.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Sounds awesome n.n

I'm munching some Grilled Cheese flavor captain's wafers.


----------



## Punkin1024

Cinnamon Swirl bread - toasted and topped with peanut butter and bananas 
and a tall glass of cold soy milk. Followed by a big mug of cinnamon coffee with fat free half n half and splenda.

~Punkin


----------



## Rojodi

One, and only one No Bake cookie, and a glass of milk. Boy I can feel my blood sugar rise right now!:doh:


----------



## squidge dumpling

a chunky kitkat but its a peanut butter one and im in peanut butter heaven its just yummy!


----------



## Rojodi

Having another No Bake, probably will have to make more, since the kid brought some to school, to "trade with his friends"


----------



## Cors

Neapolitan ice cream.


----------



## mossystate

A peanut butter ( Adam's..don't give me sweet PB ) and dill pickle sandwich.

Hey...don't judge......yum!


----------



## steely

Twisty mini pretzels and lemonade.


----------



## Rowan

My boss's birthday today, so cake was had. White and chocolate layer cake with strawberries in between from a grocery store..but damn was it good! 

View attachment cake.JPG


----------



## Rowan

mossystate said:


> A peanut butter ( Adam's..don't give me sweet PB ) and dill pickle sandwich.
> 
> Hey...don't judge......yum!



I love those..grew up on em  I eat mine on toast though..only way to go!


----------



## Van

I just ate 10 double stuffed oreos mint flavored with milk. I feel kind of sick now.


----------



## goofy girl

White chocolate coffee & a coffee cake muffin


----------



## Amatrix

ben and jerry's phish food.:eat2:


----------



## squidgemonster

squidge dumpling said:


> a chunky kitkat but its a peanut butter one and im in peanut butter heaven its just yummy!



Now I know you love them Ill get you some more lol,will send them with the socks next week..xxx


----------



## Punkin1024

A slice of New York style cheesecake. :eat2:


----------



## JoyJoy

Punkin1024 said:


> A slice of New York style cheesecake. :eat2:



Save room for danish!


----------



## Punkin1024

Oh, there is always room for danish (they are one of my weaknesses - I rarely can pass up danish - yummy!).


----------



## Neen

A huge bowl of chocolate obsession ice cream.. whip cream, and m+m's sprinkled over top!:eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess

just made guacamole - and the hottest of salsa on white corn chips....


----------



## toni

Shrimp and cocktail sauce :eat2:


----------



## bexy

ok I am eating 2 mini meat feast pizzas...even though it is 4am! damn my body clock to hell!


----------



## goofy girl

what else? Coffee and a muffin. I swear I eat other stuff, too. I'm just not on the computer when I do lol


----------



## Hole

Mmmm chocolate! <3


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Spaghetti with Ragu Robusto Garlic and Onion sauce, and a side of chopped fresh veggies marinated in balsamic vinegar, dressed lightly with olive oil.


----------



## IndyGal

I just got done eating two "froggy eggs"...where you take a piece bread, cut a square out and fry an egg in it. I don't know why it's called that.


----------



## jamie

black bean burger with a spicy? tomato....we got these little green heirloom tomatoes at the farmer's market and I swear they are almost as hot as a pepper


----------



## Frankie

Lunch was veggie loaf with sides of mashed potatoes with 2% cheddar sprinkled on, and corn/peas. A Granny Smith apple with a little caramel sauce for a snack later. (Are Granny Smiths the best apple to use with caramel?) Tonight I will use my new Cuisinart griddler to grill boneless chicken breasts in pomegranate sauce with grilled vegetables - hopefully including acorn squash, if I can find some in my supermarket.


----------



## Neen

veggie wraps!(mustard, bell pepper, cucumber, carrot, onion, chedder cheese melted) Mmmm


----------



## GTAFA

Left-over chinese food:
-beef and broccoli
-rice

But it wasn't enough, so I am having a sandwich: cashew butter on muesli, a very rib-stickin' dessert.


----------



## Cors

Cheese puffs and licorice.


----------



## goofy girl

Peanut butter-oatmeal-chocolate chip cookies, warm and fresh from the oven with a big glass of milk. yummy


----------



## Punkin1024

goofy girl said:


> Peanut butter-oatmeal-chocolate chip cookies, warm and fresh from the oven with a big glass of milk. yummy



Okay, I absolutely love oatmeal chocolate chip cookies, but I've never had peanut butter oatmeal chocolate chips! That sounds like a fantastic combination. I have made no bake chocolate peanut butter oatmeal cookies (they have a fudgey consistency) though.


----------



## Brandi

Cinnamon bagel..I made homemade bagels yesterday...not bad lol and I made pumpkin butter to go on top....ooohhhhh nice..... I put cream cheese on it before the pumpkin butter


----------



## Punkin1024

Hershey chocolate bars (snack size). Ya know, sometimes I wonder why I bother with buying the snack size, because I usually end up ending the equivilant of one bar everytime.


----------



## jamie

green zebra tomato from the farmer's market this morning with some salt...I am a total addict, please someone get me to a recovery program quickly


----------



## Punkin1024

Oooo, wish I had some tomato to go on my sandwich.

I'm eating a cheese and potato chip with mayo sandwich.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Punkin1024 said:


> Oooo, wish I had some tomato to go on my sandwich.
> 
> I'm eating a cheese and potato chip with mayo sandwich.



Hmm...I think what I had tonight won't sound so odd now. lol. I toasted a bagel, spread whipped cream cheese on really thick, and topped it with crumbled bacon and fresh steamed snow peas on one half, and crumbled bacon and cut up red grapes on the other (the dessert half).

Both versions were surprisingly good!!


----------



## Punkin1024

SoVerySoft said:


> Hmm...I think what I had tonight won't sound so odd now. lol. I toasted a bagel, spread whipped cream cheese on really thick, and topped it with crumbled bacon and fresh steamed snow peas on one half, and crumbled bacon and cut up red grapes on the other (the dessert half).
> 
> Both versions were surprisingly good!!



It's amazing what we can come up with when we're wanting something, but can't quite put our finger on it OR we try to come up with a delicious dish from whatever's in the fridge and cabinet. Your bagel concoctions sound very tasty - not odd at all. LOL!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Punkin1024 said:


> It's amazing what we can come up with when we're wanting something, but can't quite put our finger on it OR we try to come up with a delicious dish from whatever's in the fridge and cabinet. Your bagel concoctions sound very tasty - not odd at all. LOL!



I still think they were odd  

...but yes, very tasty. I love snow peas stuffed with whipped cream cheese, so really all I did was add bacon to the mix, and what isn't better with bacon??

And the grapes...really good with the bacon and cream cheese too. I think I am going to make the same thing for dinner tomorrow!

Maybe I should take a pic.

And you're right - it was created because I had the stuff in the fridge and I thought I'd better eat some veggies, since I've been bad about veggies the past few days.


----------



## squidgemonster

Punkin1024 said:


> Hershey chocolate bars (snack size). Ya know, sometimes I wonder why I bother with buying the snack size, because I usually end up ending the equivilant of one bar everytime.



Thorntons dark chocolate Marzipan,yum.
What is it about Hershey chocolate,you either love it or hate it,personally I hate it,reminds me of cheap cooking chocolate yuk...


----------



## archivaltype

Hersheys is the best! :eat2:
Hmm....leftover sausage mushroom pizza straight from the fridge!


----------



## pinkylou

I just went to an American style diner near me and had a huge all day breakfast with my mum! Pancakes and maple syrup :wubu:!!! Shes stuffed! I should of taken a photo, but I forgot! :doh:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Four bacon, soft fried egg, fried tomato and potato scone sandwiches (all in together), on white bread and butter, FAB!!


----------



## Punkin1024

squidgemonster said:


> Thorntons dark chocolate Marzipan,yum.
> What is it about Hershey chocolate,you either love it or hate it,personally I hate it,reminds me of cheap cooking chocolate yuk...




I suppose it depends on what you grew up eating, chocolate wise anyway. My Mom told me that my Dad used to bring me home a Hershey Chocolate Bar practically every day (or it might have been week, I don't remember and both my parents are gone now). Hershey's chocolate is an American (USA) tradition, ya know.


----------



## squidgemonster

Punkin1024 said:


> I suppose it depends on what you grew up eating, chocolate wise anyway. My Mom told me that my Dad used to bring me home a Hershey Chocolate Bar practically every day (or it might have been week, I don't remember and both my parents are gone now). Hershey's chocolate is an American (USA) tradition, ya know.



There seems to be a lot of difference in the make up of american chocolate,compared to the brands in the UK or Europe,the nicest I have ever tasted is Lindt excellence extra creamy,sorry I thought hershey bars resembled candlefat and ,perhaps if you could taste some of ours you might appreciate the difference.


----------



## QueenB

i had to wake up really early today, even if i only have one class... that is at 1:30pm. i decided to make it worthwhile by getting mcdonald's bfast :smitten:

2 bacon egg and cheese biscuits
2 sausage biscuits
1 medium iced coffee 

:eat1: mmmm


----------



## mossystate

squidgemonster said:


> There seems to be a lot of difference in the make up of american chocolate,compared to the brands in the UK or Europe,the nicest I have ever tasted is Lindt excellence extra creamy,sorry I thought hershey bars resembled candlefat and ,perhaps if you could taste some of ours you might appreciate the difference.




I also really like Hershey chocolate bars. It is unique, in it's non-creamy goodness. Yum. I dislike Lindt, at least the Lindt I have had, as I think it is less smooth, and more, watery ( if that is possible in a chocolate..heh ). I, too, love a creamy chocolate, know the difference, and find there is room for all types.


----------



## Brandi

Today I made a great dip for the kids, that I had to have it myself with my daughter at home.

1 container of cottage cheese
2 tablespoons of roasted red pepper
garlic to taste 
a bit of milk so it blends well in the blender.

SERIOUSLY good!


----------



## Mishty

two BBQ pork sammies and a order of fried dill pickles...
add root beer and...blisssss :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Hawkin's Cheezies!
:eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

A cherry vanilla coke float ~ Yummo!


----------



## ashmamma84

lasagna, garlic bread, salad and a glass of wine


----------



## MissToodles

a tangelo. How do you pronounce "tangelo" anyway? anyway, it's a delicious hybrid of a tangerine & grapefruit.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Having some crisp fall apple slices and peppermint tea.


----------



## Friday

Honey Ham and Havarti with a little mayo on a delicious roll called a Turban roll.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

An Apple...and 3 pieces of French Toast that I made myself...and lived to tell the tale.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

MissToodles said:


> a tangelo. How do you pronounce "tangelo" anyway? anyway, it's a delicious hybrid of a tangerine & grapefruit.



I pronounce it tanJELLO. And yes, they are quite good.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Lunch! Tuna with lettuce and tomato on multi grain, some more apple slices (damn good), and a soda.


----------



## Tracyarts

A bowl of veggie goodness. I put some baby carrots, cauliflower florets, pieces of red and yellow bell pepper, cucumber slices, sliced mushrooms, green olives, kalamata olives, artichoke hearts, pickled green beans, dill pickle chunks, and cooked red beans, soybeans, and chickpeas in a container and mixed up a few spoons of the brine from the olives and cucumbers with some olive oil and herbs and let it marinade in that a couple days. 

I was gonna put some feta cheese crumbles in it but I didn't have any on hand. I usually put a little feta in it and sometimes some pepperoni slices to make it more substantial for an actual meal. But today it was just something flavorful to snack on.

Tracy


----------



## jamie

ugh...lots and lots of these...they are my peeps for the fall...


----------



## Lady at Large

I am eating an English toffee square by Whitman's (I am at my sister's house, and she is on weight watchers and I am sneaking into her snacks).


----------



## ValentineBBW

jamie said:


> ugh...lots and lots of these...they are my peeps for the fall...



Dislike the candycorn, but adore your new avatar!! 
:happy:


----------



## jamie

ValentineBBW said:


> Dislike the candycorn, but adore your new avatar!!
> :happy:



I don't understand...were you typing in gibberish???? Who puts dislike near the words candy corn??? It is like you ripped some tear in the fabric of existence. Well...ok...maybe not that bad, but seriously, no CC in your house right now?

Glad you like the scarecrow though :kiss2:.


----------



## Punkin1024

I prefer Brach's Fall Mix to candy corn, but I will eat candy corn in a pinch.


----------



## prettyssbbw

I am having Little Debbie honeybuns and cold milk. Yum!


----------



## Brandi

Nutella and peanut butter on a crepe with a banana rolled up in it...OMG good!


----------



## Brandi

I'm making this for lunch...


*Salmon Chowder*

Feel free to use canned salmon in this recipe. I like this chowder with crackers, but biscuits would be great, too. 

Ingredients:
3 tablespoons butter
1/2 cup diced celery
1/2 cup diced carrot
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 2/3 cups chicken broth
2 cups diced potatoes
12 to 16 ounces diced fresh salmon or canned flaked salmon
1 cup frozen peas, thawed
2 cups half-and-half or whole milk
2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese
1 tablespoon fresh chopped parsley
salt and pepper, to taste

Preparation:
Heat butter over medium-low heat. Add celery, carrot, and onion; saute, stirring, for 5 to 7 minutes, until celery is tender. Stir in the flour until well blended. Stir in chicken broth and add potatoes. Bring to a simmer, stirring frequently. Cover and simmer, stirring frequently, for 15 to 18 minutes, or until potatoes and carrots are tender.
Add the salmon and peas; cook, stirring, for 2 minutes. Add half-and-half or milk, along with cheese and parsley. Cook, stirring, until cheese is melted and the soup just begins to bubble. Taste and add salt and pepper.
Makes about 8 cups.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

jamie said:


> I don't understand...were you typing in gibberish???? Who puts dislike near the words candy corn??? It is like you ripped some tear in the fabric of existence. Well...ok...maybe not that bad, but seriously, no CC in your house right now?
> 
> Glad you like the scarecrow though :kiss2:.



I have to agree...this is one fat girl who does not like candy corn or peeps. Sorry! :blush:


----------



## ValentineBBW

jamie said:


> I don't understand...were you typing in gibberish???? Who puts dislike near the words candy corn??? It is like you ripped some tear in the fabric of existence. Well...ok...maybe not that bad, but seriously, no CC in your house right now?
> 
> Glad you like the scarecrow though :kiss2:.



I loves me some Jamie, but I have to confess...I do not like candycorn, peeps or circus peanuts. where is the barfing smiley when I need it? 

Ok, I will admit I can eat maybe 3 pieces of candy corn if mixed with something else. Peeps and circus peanuts are a firm NO.

still love ya tho pumpkin :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger

Rootbeer barrels.


----------



## Brandi

Pumpkin pie ice cream I made myself...holy crap I'm in freaking love!:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Brandi said:


> Pumpkin pie ice cream I made myself...holy crap I'm in freaking love!:wubu::wubu::wubu:



Can I come live with you? :wubu:


----------



## Brandi

cute_obese_girl said:


> Can I come live with you? :wubu:



Sure...lol I make pumpkin butter today ...pumpkin, cream cheese, pumpkin pie spice and a little brown sugar....ok ok Now I know you want to marry me  jk but the pumpkin butter simply rocked!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi said:


> Sure...lol I make pumpkin butter today ...pumpkin, cream cheese, pumpkin pie spice and a little brown sugar....ok ok Now I know you want to marry me  jk but the pumpkin butter simply rocked!



I want pumpkin butter! Could you post the recipe please? :smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tracyarts said:


> A bowl of veggie goodness. I put some baby carrots, cauliflower florets, pieces of red and yellow bell pepper, cucumber slices, sliced mushrooms, green olives, kalamata olives, artichoke hearts, pickled green beans, dill pickle chunks, and cooked red beans, soybeans, and chickpeas in a container and mixed up a few spoons of the brine from the olives and cucumbers with some olive oil and herbs and let it marinade in that a couple days.
> 
> I was gonna put some feta cheese crumbles in it but I didn't have any on hand. I usually put a little feta in it and sometimes some pepperoni slices to make it more substantial for an actual meal. But today it was just something flavorful to snack on.
> 
> Tracy



WOW! I would love to see a pic of that. Sounds incredible.


----------



## lily352

my roomie is making me pancakes for my bday right now! yummmm


----------



## SMA413

I'm sharing some Starbursts with my favorite 4 yr old.


----------



## bexy

I'm having crumpets and tea....very British of me!


----------



## TearInYourHand

A glass of Chilean cabernet (one of my fave wines) and a fresh baked chocolate chip cookie!


----------



## mossystate

I am quite upset. My cameras battery is dead, and I cannot find the back-up.

I am enjoying a homemade cream puff. SWEET JEBUS, I make a fantastic cream puff!! Perfect ,light golden puff....wonderful custard filling, that I cut with a bit of unsweetened whipped cream....topped with a semi-sweet/dark chocolate glaze.

Oh, you people are lucky you cannot see the pictures. You would feel so sad...Mmmmmmm.:smitten:


----------



## mediaboy

*Hail Seitan!*


----------



## Surlysomething

jamie said:


> ugh...lots and lots of these...they are my peeps for the fall...


 

mmmm, Candy Corn...


BGB told me that Jones Soda has a candy corn flavour for Halloween, I wonder what that tastes like

-diabetic shock alert!-


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Triscuits and a wedge of Laughing Cow cheese .... and a half-cooked chocolate chip cookie.

Sidebar: I'm sure these change randomly, but I found it curious that when I clicked on this forum tonight (not this thread, but the food forum itself), there were 4 or 5 ads across the top, three of which were for gastric bypass and the other 1 or 2 were for diets.

Talk about harshin' my mellow ...

or is that marshin' my mallow?


----------



## Brandi

IdahoCynth said:


> I want pumpkin butter! Could you post the recipe please? :smitten:




Two ways to make it..here is the high fat way lmao!

small can of pure pumpkin
brick of cream cheese at room temp
pumpkin pie spice to taste 1/4 or 1/2 teaspoon
1/4 cup or more of brown sugar

Mix it with hand mixer...or if you put it in the blender, put a bit of milk

Low fat and healthier way, which still tastes awesome

small can of pure pumpkin
500 ml of low fat or no fat cottage cheese
pumpkin pie spice to taste 1/4 or 1/2 teaspoon
1/4 cup or more of brown sugar
a bit of milk

Definitely put this one in the blender...so all of the cottage cheese turns into smooth and OMG sooo good!!!

Put the spread on graham crackers...just like pumpkin pie...a teacher today topped her pumpkin pie graham cracker with whipped cream and the other teacher put a scoop of ice cream on it lmao!


----------



## pinkylou

A doubledecker, my fav choc bar :wubu:


----------



## mossystate

A pickle.

dotdotdot


----------



## SoVerySoft

Skittles from the hospitality suite at the NJ Bash. 

I like!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Fage Greek yogurt (2%) and and an apple. Must go out for coffee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neen

Tuna salad on crackers, and some coffee with WAAY to much sugar..whew!


----------



## Brandi

Garlic butter on both sides on two thick slices of bread with thinly sliced leftover roast beef, tons of mushrooms and havarti cheese and grilled on my George Foreman grill....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm heaven. I also had a cup of veggie soup. Perfect lunch!!

My daughter had the same without mushrooms though because "she doesn't eat fungus" lmao!


----------



## LalaCity

Cream cheese wontons!!! My new obsession. I eat them everyday. I pick them up from the nearby Chinese fast food place, where they prepare them with green onion and chopped water chestnut for crunch. 

Obviously not traditional Chinese fare, but once you've sunk your chops into one of these delectable little fried pillows of pure yum, any preoccupation with authenticity flies right out the window.


----------



## bmann0413

A frozen lemonade cup!


----------



## JoyJoy

Cheddar cheese cracker Combos and dragonfruit Vitamin Water, to be followed by Little Debbie's Nutty bars. 

I'm all about health food today.


----------



## Mishty

Went to Sonic and got a huge rootbeer float ,french toast sticks and tater tots/+ chili cheese and bacon.
JIF peanut butter, and chocolate milk.


munccchiiiessss


----------



## steely

LalaCity said:


> Cream cheese wontons!!! My new obsession. I eat them everyday. I pick them up from the nearby Chinese fast food place, where they prepare them with green onion and chopped water chestnut for crunch.
> 
> Obviously not traditional Chinese fare, but once you've sunk your chops into one of these delectable little fried pillows of pure yum, any preoccupation with authenticity flies right out the window.



This is known as Crab Rangoon where I come from and they are heavenly.The crunchy wonton and creamy cream cheese goodness is divine.They need a drool smiley,like Homer Simpson.


----------



## Lovelyone

Two pieces of day old birthday cake with that nasty waxy type frosting (you can tell im a foodie cos i ate it eventhough im not fond of it) AND im getting ready to have a big bowl of spaghetti.


----------



## bexy

Left over spaghetti bolognese from dinner...and its yum


----------



## Adamantoise

But I'm just chilling out,drinking diet coke.

All the _*Cool*_ kids do it...


----------



## LJ Rock

some of my world-famous chicken stir fry and rice... I made it pretty spicy too, adding some fresh cerano peppers my brother gave me.


----------



## Cors

Four bags of crisps in BBQ chicken, smoked ham and mustard, steak and salt and vinegar. 

Bar of Tolberone.


----------



## SupaSexi

NOTHING and I am mad about it!!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Chicken pasanda (made with a jar of pasanda sauce, cheat!) and basmati rice.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I just had some tuna salad with low-fat mayo and Triscuits.


----------



## SMA413

PB & J, yogurt, and orange juice... simple, but so perfect right now. 

lol


----------



## SupaSexi

Cajun Trail Mix: A sweet and spicy blend of peanuts, butter toffee peanuts, cajun sesame sticks, toasted corn, honey sesame sticks, and almonds.

It aint a steak, but it will do for now.


----------



## SMA413

Nothing for the next 24 hours... gotta love Yom Kippur.


lol


----------



## Suze

smoked salmon+scrambled eggs on "homemade" bread with sweet mustard sauce.

really good.


----------



## TearInYourHand

A soy turkey sandwich, on challah bread, with fig spread on it. Weird, but very good, surprisingly!


----------



## Brandi

Well on Wednesday and Thursday, while at a conference a couple of co workers and I went to Buffalo...oh yeah I got those hershey kisses, candy corn and pumpkin spice...lol I'm eating them now.

YUM


----------



## Brandi

Cottage roll on fresh french loaf with dijon mustard. OMG heaven

I cut up the rest of the cottage roll and put it in my split pea soup my daughter has been begging for lmao!

She is eating the same sandwich with raw cut up turnip!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Take-out sushi! Spicy tuna, salmon avocado, yellowtail-scallion. I don't know if I'll finish all of this, but YUM!

Of course, a glass of merlot!


----------



## Lovelyone

a bite sized candy bar, cos im too lazy to go get something else right now


----------



## Lovelyone

I finally got off my butt and went to get something to eat. To my delight, my sister cooked tonight. I had three pork chops,some cottage cheese, and a large Dr. Pepper.


----------



## PamelaLois

I'm enjoying a lovely bowl of mom's homemade vegetable soup with some parmesan sprinkled on top and a frosty diet Mug root beer.


----------



## SoVerySoft

bmann0413 said:


> A frozen lemonade cup!



The Minute Maid push up ones? I LOVE THOSE!!!!!!! If not those - I recommend you try 'em!


----------



## sunnie1653

Homemade chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Adamantoise

Steak and Kidney pie and Chips :eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts

A root beer flavored Dum-Dums sucker. So much yum for such a little package.

Tracy


----------



## Cors

New snacks! 

Salt and vinegar rice cakes, by Snack a Jacks. Surprisingly good, though I prefer the Cheese. Before that I had a bar of Cadbury's Dairy Milk chocolate with Cranberry and Granola, which is also awesome. ;D


----------



## Surlysomething

NOODLEBOX


OMG!


:eat1::eat2::eat1:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Never had this before...OMG......I guess it's chocolate cake with a kinda cream cheese yummy icing....amazing* 

View attachment Barad_Red Velvet Cake.jpg


----------



## Shosh

Red pepper cut into strips as a snack. It is yummy when it is crisp.


----------



## Shosh

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Never had this before...OMG......I guess it's chocolate cake with a kinda cream cheese yummy icing....amazing*



Where is the salivating smilie when you need it? Yum!


----------



## mybluice

Frozen cookie dough.......:blush:


----------



## steely

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Never had this before...OMG......I guess it's chocolate cake with a kinda cream cheese yummy icing....amazing*



OMG!There is nothing like a Red Velvet Cake:wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Never had this before...OMG......I guess it's chocolate cake with a kinda cream cheese yummy icing....amazing*



Red Velvet Cake has a little cocoa in it. I love this cake, especially with cream cheese frosting! :eat2:



missaf said:


> All-night slow-cooked Scottish steel cut oatmeal, simmered in a crock pot with apples, cinnamon, splenda until moist and just a tad crunchy. Served with fresh half a banana and walnuts.
> 
> :eat1:
> 
> I have enough left for 2 of yous to come on over and share



Oooo, sounds yummy, I'll be right over!


----------



## bmann0413

The $5 footlong tuna melt sub I bought from Subway eariler. I bought two and only at one... so since I'm hungry again, I'm eating the second one now.


----------



## Filly

muesli and milk. The muesli is probably WAY to old to be eating. In fact, it just tastes like flour dust. I don't want anymore  *places bowl to the side* 

I need to go grocery shopping. I think I have some canned tuna in the cupboard but certainly nothing very appetizing


----------



## devilboy

Apple strudel and custard! 
Mmmmmmm.


----------



## pinkylou

Aww where's my share!?


----------



## Friday

Marinated, grilled NY strip. Steamed broccoli and cauliflower with lemon and butter. Mixed butternut squash and Yukon gold potatoes, cubed and tossed with EVOO, pressed garlic and sea salt then roasted. Who needs dessert?


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished a big bowl of my first attempt at homemade Penne a Pollo pasta and it was delicious!

I had Penne a Polo at Dario's, a fancy restaurant in the Italian Cultural Centre years ago and i've always wanted to learn how to make it myself. Michellina's frozen foods came out with a version and it's not too bad so I have that for lunch once in awhile but I still craved making my own so today I decided to bite the bullet. I found a couple recipes online and took idea's from both and made my own sauce. The sauce was onion, garlic, chicken stock, two cubed chicken breasts, half and half cream, 1/2 c parmesan cheese, lots of pepper and thicked with a little flour/water mixture. It turned out hot and bubbly and then I added penne pasta I cooked al dente until it was coated. 

I should have taken some pictures but I was too hungry! :eat1:


----------



## mossystate

Friday said:


> Who needs dessert?




* washes this womans mouth out with Irish Spring *


----------



## JoyJoy

The best things happen when you experiment! I started a stew with the usual corn, green beans, yukon gold potatoes, carrots, tomatoes, then added black beans, brown rice, chicken broth, onion, garlic, thyme and parsley. Stewed for an hour, then added a splash of milk, a dollop of pure maple syrup, then mushrooms, zucchini and eggplant sauteed with butter and garlic. Stewed it for another 30 minutes and it was perfect. :eat2: It's going to be my lunches all week.


----------



## Tracyarts

I just threw a bunch of stuff in a bowl for lunch. Sliced up hearts of palm, some chunks of roasted chicken breast, a few sliced up green olives, and little cubes of marinated feta cheese. No rhyme or reason to it, I just grabbed what looked good and what I had a taste for and threw it together.

I mixed some pineapple juice with a lemon flavored seltzer water for a drink to go with it. 

Tracy


----------



## TearInYourHand

Mmmmm such a great fall breakfast. French press coffee, black, a bowl of pomegranate seeds, and a slice of homemade pumpkin bread I made yesterday.


----------



## sweet&fat

That sounds incredible!

I had a real tartine and bol for breakfast today- first time in quite a while! SO GOOD. :eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

What's bol? I'm intrigued! And what type of tartine?:eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

OK, am I the only one here! LOL! 

I am "eating" right now, a glass of California cabernet (very nice), and a square of Ghiradelli dark chocolate!


----------



## sweet&fat

TearInYourHand said:


> What's bol? I'm intrigued! And what type of tartine?:eat2:



Sorry! I've been running around and just saw this. 

A "bol" is cafe au lait served in one of these:


----------



## ladle

Friday here, just finished work and can't be bothered cooking too much. 
So I'll go for a swim and then come home and make some comfort food. My fave dinner when I am in a rush. Bacon and Runny-Yolk Eggs on toast.
YUMMMMMM:eat2:


----------



## Hole

I just had not 1, not 2, not 3, not 4 but* 5* Krispy Creams. :wubu:They are so yummy but I over did it. Feeling a bit sick now.:doh:


----------



## Punkin1024

Graham crackers spread with Nutella! Yummy for my tummy! :eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts

A pomegranate. First one I've had since I've seen them in the stores. 

Tracy


----------



## Lady at Large

Just had the nephews break into the Halloween stash and bring me a peanut butter cup...my sister gets the best stuff at her house.


----------



## george83

I just had 2 pastie baps, crinkly cut chips and baked beans.

Washed down with a tin of carlsberg .


----------



## Surlysomething

Steak burrito with hot salsa.
:eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

george83 said:


> I just had 2 pastie baps, crinkly cut chips and baked beans.
> 
> Washed down with a tin of carlsberg .



pastie baps? please explain. Is this like a turnover with meat and potatoes in it that is encased in flaky dough? That is what I call a pastie, but not sure since I definitely don't know what baps is.


----------



## george83

Just had beans and mini sausages on toast.

Yums :eat2:


----------



## shazz2602

Chocolate digestives... feeling down


----------



## Philmyboots

Pizza & chocolate + some beer


----------



## runningman

shazz2602 said:


> Chocolate digestives... feeling down



chocolate hob-nobs. Your digestives made me peckish.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Lindt Lindor Truffles - dark chocolate with a smooooooth filling.:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Rold Gold pretzel sticks... pondering the dinner menu..


----------



## Brandi

Chili dog nachos

chili, cut up hot dogs, cheese, and onion with scoop nachos! My daughter LOVES this, minus the onions lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Just finished some Arctic Roll ice cream five minutes ago.







Sorry if it's too big-it's the only decent picture I could find....stupid internets....


----------



## JMNYC

Big, fat stalk of celery with a big, fat blop of extra-thick hummus.


----------



## SuperMishe

Bagel Bites and Hydrox Cookies!


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished a cold Heineken and Chicken tenders from Hell's Kitchen.

"Fresh Fraser Valley free-range chicken tenders, crispy corn tortilla & panko-crusted tossed in your choice of Moroccan with ground peanuts, hot sauce or Kashmiri curry, with peppercorn blue cheese"

Both the sauces were delicious!


----------



## george83

I'm also eating Chocolate digestives yums


----------



## Cors

A nice long baguette with prawns in cocktail sauce. 

Also snacking on a chunky bar of fruit and nut Tolberone.


----------



## Punkin1024

Mandarine oranges topped with Cool Whip.


----------



## Shosh

sweet&fat said:


> Sorry! I've been running around and just saw this.
> 
> A "bol" is cafe au lait served in one of these:



That is very French.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A Bowl of Spaghetti - Type - Stuff.

It's got Rigitoni [sp?] nooodles instead of regular.. and it's got a whole big pouch of mozeralla... I don't usally like spaghetti but this is pretty good..


----------



## mossystate

A piece of black cherry pie. First time tasting this...and...it is wonderful!!!!!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm having a cinnamon dolce latte from starbucks, and a honeycrisp apple. Great fall breakfast!


----------



## george83

Tonight I had a nice big bowl of Irish Stew yums :eat2:


----------



## MissToodles

health is wealth jalapeno poppers dipped in chili garlic sauce.


----------



## Eden

Cheese pizza rolls! I love anything pizza flavored!


----------



## Surlysomething

Turkey and havarti panini and a diet Pepsi.


----------



## Brandi

I made homemade biscuits, but I put a think one on the bottom of a full sized muffin tin, then cheese, ham, partially cooked scrambled egg, cheese, bacon and then a thin one on top and baked...OMG soo good. Good fast breakfast!


----------



## bmann0413

Tasty alfredo pasta! With spinach, mushrooms, bacon, and sausage mixed in it!


----------



## Brandi

I just made the below recipe...omfg!

*Pogacsa with Pork Rind*
Ingredients:

500 g all-purpose flour
30 g fresh yeast or 7 g instant yeast
200-300 g buttermilk or yoghurt (or half yoghurt half sour cream)
salt and freshly ground pepper
300-350 g pork rind
2 eggs

1. First put the pork skins in a blender and mix until creamy. Stir in one teaspoon of salt and pepper to taste.

2. Mix the buttermilk and yeast, stir in one egg (slightly beaten) and a teaspoon of salt. Add spoonfuls of four and mix, antil the dough forms a ball. Sprinke flour on the counter, transfer the dough to the counter, and knead. Add more buttermilk or flour as needed to form the dough into a soft, but not sticky, ball. Knead approximately 4 minutes. Cover it with plastic wrap and let it rest for 30 minutes.

3.Roll out the dough with a rolling pin into a rectangle. Spread the pork rind cream evenly on the top, then fold it like a business letter: Fold the bottom third of the dough over the middle third, then fold the top third over so it meets the edge of the folded dough. Cover it with plastic wrap and let it rest for 30 minutes.

4.Repeat this folding 5 times in 30 minutes intervals.


5.After the last folding, roll the dough into 1 inch thick. Make cris cros marks on the top

6. With a round cutter (2 inch in diameter) cut the dough, and put the pogacsas on a baking parchment. As the grow in the oven put then 3 inches apart. Beat an egg and brush the top of the pogacsas with it.

7. Preheat oven to 220 celsius degree and bake them until dark golden.
They are best served while warm.


----------



## QueenB

Brandi said:


> I made homemade biscuits, but I put a think one on the bottom of a full sized muffin tin, then cheese, ham, partially cooked scrambled egg, cheese, bacon and then a thin one on top and baked...OMG soo good. Good fast breakfast!



omg i want that ;_;


----------



## goofy girl

a pumpkin muffin with a cream cheese filling and drinking a hot drink concoction made of instant decaf coffee, hot cocoa, milk, sugar, and cinnamon. Its yummy :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy

Fun size packets of M&Ms... and I've lost count..


----------



## Punkin1024

A sandwich of roasted turkey breast, whole wheat bread, mayo and sliced sweet pickles.


----------



## Adamantoise

Ready-salted Pom Bears and a can of Foster's.OH YEAH!


----------



## Cors

Krispy Kremes! They are definitely better in the US, but oh well.


----------



## Brandi

I just had Wendy's. Haven't had it in a long time. I had the 3/4 burger and a large frosty. My daughter shared her chili fries with me..and I shared my frostie...even trade eh?


----------



## vardon_grip

Brandi said:


> I just had Wendy's. Haven't had it in a long time. I had the 3/4 burger and a large frosty. My daughter shared her chili fries with me..and I shared my frostie...even trade eh?



Mommy must *really* love her little girl because the frosty is *way* more valuable than the chili fries!


----------



## Brandi

vardon_grip said:


> Mommy must *really* love her little girl because the frosty is *way* more valuable than the chili fries!



Actually I'm the special one, because she shared her chili fries lmao! TRUST ME


----------



## Fuzzy

Cors said:


> Krispy Kremes! They are definitely better in the US, but oh well.



Ah.. Eating a fresh Krispy Kreme donut is like dunking your head in a bucket of glaze. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mint Brownies

Made with 3 Brownie Mixes. And the only Liquids in the brownies themselves are the Egg, And two Bottles of Nesquick Chocolate Syrup. 


The Mintyness comes from Andes "Creme De Menthe Thins" .. XD Awwwsome. 
Topped with Chocolate Frosting. 

Only thing I've eaten today.
I'm about to go make hot dogs and saurkraut though.. M'mmm..and some colby cheese....M'mmmmmmmm


----------



## Suze

I LOVE mint, brownies and choc frosting! *drool*
....but mixing all of that shit TOGETHER?? :smitten::wubu:



fuck, yes!


----------



## Suze

i just googled it

OMG.... I envy you. 

View attachment mint-brownies-792821.jpg


----------



## Cors

Oh wow, those brownies are making me salivate! 

I have been rushing around the entire day, so when I got home I wolfed down four huge ham and cheese sandwiches and washed it down with Coke! So bloated now. :/


----------



## Brandi

I'm having a homemade 100% pure strawberry popsicle...this is a sign that I'm getting the flu...yeah me...lol


----------



## Punkin1024

Homemade chicken soup with crushed up fritos on top. To be followed by homemade blueberry cobbler and a glass of Soy milk.


----------



## AnotherJessica

I am about to cook eggs :eat2:. I didn't used to like eggs actually and over the past year I eat eggs all of the time...


----------



## Cors

Four medium pork pies and five orange kitkats! 

It is a wonder I am not gaining weight.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm having a hummus and radish sandwich on whole wheat, for breakfast! Kinda weird, I know, but I'm trying to eat up some food I have in my fridge before I go to visit my parents this weekend.


----------



## Sirkaril

Just had a cookie from a party a few days ago, I think they've finally gone stale heh.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Having a bowl of squash soup (yum) and some stir fried greens (eh...) for lunch.


----------



## Brandi

Fresh bread....still warm out of my oven....with lots of REAL butter....mmmmmmmmmmm comfort


----------



## Cors

Chocolate-filled pastries! /happy


----------



## goofy girl

a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch :eat1:


----------



## mybluice

Some spanish rice I made last night, an espresso brownie and a piece of spiced caramel roulade.


----------



## Brandi

a slice of ricotta pound cake...recipe said it tastes better the next day, but it's tastin' mighty fine now lol I will be making strawberry shortcake with the rest - tomorrow!


----------



## Fuzzy

Rad Nah, Pad Thai, and Kiew-Wan.. Thai Takeout 

(translation: Pan-fried flat noodles with broccoli in oyster sauce; Pan fried noodles with tofu, eggs, peanuts, red and green onion, and bean sprouts; and Green curry with pea-carrots, green beans, coconut milk and basil. Thai Takeout)


----------



## Cors

Ahhhh I miss Thai food so much! 

Just had some smooth peanut butter right out of the jar.


----------



## mossystate

Spicy carrots...and I just drank a little orange juice....not a good combo.


----------



## Flabulous

I just had chicken in sweet and sticky sauce with stir fried vegetables, followed by half a melon with raspberries and strawberries, and then a big glass of milk and 4 large cookies


----------



## Goddess Patty

A shredded pork, cheese and onion quesadilla. I used velveeta. Its soooooooooooooooo cheesy! mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SoVerySoft

Mint double stuff Oreos.


----------



## Wookalai

Leftover Kung Pao chicken I made last night. Mmm, mmm, tasty.


----------



## Fuzzy

Rainy Day Chicken Noodle Soup  with biscuits


----------



## Lovelyone

microwave popcorn and a mountain dew.


----------



## Cors

Toast with cheese and pepperoni!


----------



## TearInYourHand

A banana with smooth peanut butter, and some black coffee. (Trying to get some more protein with breakfast and sick of eggs  )


----------



## Neen

2 Cheeseburgers,extra pickles..and a 6" pastrami sub with extra everything...mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## goofy girl

Pumpkin spice coffee and a Lindt Double Milk Crisp bar. :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

I just polished off a whole whack of still warm beef samosa's. :eat2:

I will pay later, but they were so goddamn delicious.


----------



## Cors

I ate the last of my sweetheart's assorted chocolate biscuits. ;(


----------



## Lovelyone

im eating a chunk of chocolate charlie candy that my mom gave me and drinking a 7-up


----------



## SMA413

Reese's Pieces and a cherry coke.


----------



## sugar and spice

SMA413 said:


> Reese's Pieces and a cherry coke.



Yum Yum Yum two of my favorite food groups. I am so hooked on Cherry Coke lately.:eat2:


----------



## cupcakediva

navel orange fom our church fruit sale[ /COLOR]


----------



## vardon_grip

Chicken Katsu w/ furakaki rice balls. Side of lomi lomi salmon.
Local style all the way.


----------



## goofy girl

Cors said:


> Toast with cheese and pepperoni!



I've never tried it with pepperoni, but I love to toast cheese and bacon on bread under the broiler or in a toaster oven :eat2: Then the cheese gets all brown and bubbly...mmmmm yummmmm


----------



## Punkin1024

My usual workday breakfast: old fashioned oats with raisins, cinnamon and soy milk and tea with Splenda and fat free half n half. Boring I know, but it doesn't take much to put together and I get my fiber!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Punkin, my breakfast that I'm eating right now is so similar! Oatmeal with dried cranberries and almonds mixed in (mmmm) and a huge cup of black coffee (a must for me).


----------



## Adamantoise

Cheese Spread Sandwiches...at this time of night??? :eat1:

Primula is yummy.

That is all.


----------



## steely

Pecan Log:eat2:


----------



## Goddess Patty

Rosemary and Olive Oil Triscuits with cream cheese and a sliced up apple.
but I think I need more food lol

And vardon, I LOVEEEEEEEEEEE chicken katsu!!! may need to get some tonight. thanks for the idea


----------



## Mishty

I'm munching on a whole jar of salty dry raosted peanuts....
It's kinda heavenly with yoohoo... :eat2:


----------



## vardon_grip

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Rosemary and Olive Oil Triscuits with cream cheese and a sliced up apple.
> but I think I need more food lol
> 
> And vardon, I LOVEEEEEEEEEEE chicken katsu!!! may need to get some tonight. thanks for the idea



I'm sure you have an L&L Hawaiian BBQ place near you. I think they have excellent Hawaiian style katsu.


----------



## shazz2602

a chocolate cornetto for desert after sweet and sour chicken with rice and spring rolls etc


----------



## QueenB

just finished a huge sandwich. i miss it.


----------



## Red

I just accidentally made a really, really tasty dinner. I expected it to be nice but man, this was so good! 

This is what I did...

Sauteed up 3 small leeks in sunflower oil.

Using a potato peeler I skinned a large courgette, threw away the skin and continued grating the rest then add to leeks. Then I seasoned with black and white pepper, a pinch of salt, Vegan Boullion (I used Marigold) and finally a tiny pinch of cayenne pepper.


When the mixture became soft I then add a generous dollop of butter and some more black pepper.

I cooked some simple Linguinie and served the leek mixture on top. So good, I can imagine it being really tasty with some decent Pecorino shaved on top also.


:happy:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Hey Red, what is courgette? Please explain. Thank you!


----------



## Brandi

DumbAssBunny said:


> Hey Red, *what is courgette*? Please explain. Thank you!



It's a zucchini.


I'm eating mint M&Ms YUM


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Brandi said:


> It's a zucchini.
> 
> 
> I'm eating mint M&Ms YUM



Thanks Brandi! Then, that sounds really good. As does MINT m&ms.


----------



## SuperMishe

Progresso Chicken Rice Soup with Ritz crackers.

3rd night in a row for soup with three more nights planned! LOL!


----------



## Goddess Patty

vardon_grip said:


> I'm sure you have an L&L Hawaiian BBQ place near you. I think they have excellent Hawaiian style katsu.



yes we do vardon. i eat there at least once every 2 wks :eat2:


----------



## Les Toil

Right this second I'm eating two slices of Red Baron 3 Cheese frozen pizza and I have to admit it isn't great. The quality of frozen pizza has really improved over the last couple decades (remember how bad they used to be?? Remember those satanic little Totino pizzas?? GAG!!). That's why it surprises me this Red Barons is so mediocre. I love Amy's Pizzas and Frachetta Pizzas ain't bad either.


----------



## Lovelyone

blueberry pancakes and maple syrup. mmmmm


----------



## Suze

crepe o chocolat 

if you haven't tried pancakes with nutella, you definitely should!


----------



## Lady at Large

Grape nuts cereal with soy milk and banana...yummmmmmmmmmmmy!


----------



## SMA413

Turkey and cheese on a toasted English muffin with a chocolate popsicle for dessert.


----------



## Cors

Peanut butter chocolate sandwiches with sliced bananas! 

I would love to try Mint M&Ms, if only I can find them here grrrr. I feel so deprived!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Just finished a 2 inch chunk of a large stick of summer sausage. And now I'm slowly and [almost without realizing it, Lol] eating a bag of "Christmas Pretzles" 

Their white chocolate-covered Pretzles with sprinkles on them.. And. O_O apparently their good. I Just Looked at the [One Pound] Bag, and it's half empty already!... Oh. Man. ^^'' Hee.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Cors said:


> Peanut butter chocolate sandwiches with sliced bananas!
> 
> I would love to try Mint M&Ms, if only I can find them here grrrr. I feel so deprived!


Now THAT sounds like a tasty sandwich!


o.0 I've never heard of Mint M&M's .. Hm..


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tis the season! I was able to get "Trader Joe's dark chocolate sea salt caramels" again. 

*happy*

and enjoying them right now. 

Bought 2 different kinds but only opened these so far.


----------



## sweet&fat

SoVerySoft said:


> Tis the season! I was able to get "Trader Joe's dark chocolate sea salt caramels" again.
> 
> *happy*
> 
> and enjoying them right now.
> 
> Bought 2 different kinds but only opened these so far.



oh my god, those sound fantastic. want them now!


----------



## the hanging belly

right now I'm eating a pack of lollies. Tropical jellies, very nice indeed


----------



## Cors

I finished a whole jar of Nutella and an almost full jar of peanut butter! ;(


----------



## Suze

^that's quite impressive!

spicy vegetable soup here. 
I usually eat this once or twice a day... hate the taste of it, but I'm trying to force more veggies into my diet.


----------



## ladle

It's an amazing humid spring day here.
Sipping on a Fruju Tube Ice Block
yummmmmmm 

View attachment Photo 50.jpg


----------



## Shosh

Cors said:


> I finished a whole jar of Nutella and an almost full jar of peanut butter! ;(



I absolutely adore Nutella.

You can get the little mini sized servings of it now that come with a little plastic spoon.

Spread it on bread? I think not, I just like to shovel it straight from the jar and into my mouth.


----------



## Cors

Susannah said:


> I absolutely adore Nutella.
> 
> You can get the little mini sized servings of it now that come with a little plastic spoon.
> 
> Spread it on bread? I think not, I just like to shovel it straight from the jar and into my mouth.



I eat it that way too! I start out spreading it on bread or bananas, and then I can't stop licking the knife. Before I know it, half the jar is gone and the bread is left alone on the plate. 

I have tried the minis in an attempt to curb my appetite, but it doesn't work and it is more expensive so I am back to buying the big jars!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Cors said:


> I finished a whole jar of Nutella and an almost full jar of peanut butter! ;(


What is "Nutella" ? o.0


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Your Plump Princess said:


> What is "Nutella" ? o.0



Nutella comes in a jar. It is crushed hazelnuts and cocoa. It is smooth and creamy and it is what is inside the round gold candies, Ferrero Rocher.
The Italians sometimes refer to it as "their peanut butter."
It is delicious. It tastes like smooth chocolate with hazelnuts. It is really good and if you like chocolate and nuts, you should try it. And as everyone is saying, it is really good on things that go with chocolate, but the best thing that it goes with is a spoon.:eat1:


----------



## Friday

Nutella, food of the Gods...

http://www.nutellausa.com/

At the moment I'm just finishing a grilled rib eye with sauteed brown mushrooms, brussel sprouts sauteed in garlic butter and fettuccine with olive oil, garlic and seasoning. I see a pattern here. 

And Haagen Dazs Bailey's ice cream for dessert.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Friday said:


> ...At the moment I'm just finishing a grilled rib eye with sauteed brown mushrooms, brussel sprouts sauteed in garlic butter and fettuccine with olive oil, garlic and seasoning. I see a pattern here.
> 
> And Haagen Dazs Bailey's ice cream for dessert.



That is pretty damn close to the perfect meal. :wubu:


----------



## Shosh

Friday said:


> Nutella, food of the Gods...
> 
> http://www.nutellausa.com/
> 
> At the moment I'm just finishing a grilled rib eye with sauteed brown mushrooms, brussel sprouts sauteed in garlic butter and fettuccine with olive oil, garlic and seasoning. I see a pattern here.
> 
> And Haagen Dazs Bailey's ice cream for dessert.




The rib eye sounds yummy. I have never like brussel sprouts though. I remember being made to eat them as a child.

Forget the spoon, just put your whole face into it!

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## MissToodles

Peanut butter frosted chocolate cupcakes.


----------



## Friday

SoVerySoft said:


> That is pretty damn close to the perfect meal. :wubu:



Only 'til I make your fried chicken...


----------



## SoVerySoft

Friday said:


> Only 'til I make your fried chicken...



You know my weaknesses!



And sadly, right now I am only eating Utz Sourdough Hard Pretzels. But they are the best pretzels ever.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Even more sad, SVS, is that I'm not eating anything because I want to be able to fall asleep (I have reflux! Wah!) But you'd better believe I'm planning breakfast in my head....I'm thinking some combo of yogurt, cinnamon toast, apples....we'll see......mmmmm!


----------



## SoVerySoft

TearInYourHand said:


> Even more sad, SVS, is that I'm not eating anything because I want to be able to fall asleep (I have reflux! Wah!) But you'd better believe I'm planning breakfast in my head....I'm thinking some combo of yogurt, cinnamon toast, apples....we'll see......mmmmm!



What? No wine??

hehe


----------



## Cors

TearInYourHand said:


> Even more sad, SVS, is that I'm not eating anything because I want to be able to fall asleep (I have reflux! Wah!) But you'd better believe I'm planning breakfast in my head....I'm thinking some combo of yogurt, cinnamon toast, apples....we'll see......mmmmm!



I hope you feel better soon, it sucks going to bed hungry. ;(


----------



## Adamantoise

Crunch Creams... :eat1:


----------



## bigbob10000

A Sonic Foot Long Coney, Large order of Onion RIngs and a large Coke.


Yumm Yumm


BigBob10000


----------



## Neen

Mug of warm cocoa, with a slice of chocolate cake, that i made two days ago. Topped with m+m's and whip cream, coconut shavings........mmmmmmmmm:eat1:


----------



## TearInYourHand

Just finished some wheat toast with peanut butter and banana, and a big mug of coffee. Just what I was craving!


----------



## Brandi

Nachos with melted 3 different cheeses and guacamole with sour cream YUM


----------



## Cors

Soft white bread with ham and pineapple cottage cheese topped with chilli flakes. Much better than I expected!


----------



## goofy girl

Vanilla spice coffee and 2 pumpkin donuts :eat2:


----------



## Diego

I have Snickers like the small ones in a packet and mini choc chip muffins. They are cute jaja!


----------



## Brandi

perfectly buttered popcorn...real butter too


----------



## steely

Leftover dressing and a Mt.Dew.Carb Queen


----------



## Mishty

The most horrible pecan pie ever....

but it's syrupy lovely.

:eat2:


----------



## Cors

Traditional Chinese dumplings! Sooo oily but good.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

three slices of Scottish plain bread, toasted with loads of lurpak butter melted on top, then Nutella. And a huge mug of Russian tea.... mmmmmmm!


----------



## goofy girl

Ruby Ripples said:


> three slices of Scottish plain bread, toasted with loads of lurpak butter melted on top, then Nutella. And a huge mug of Russian tea.... mmmmmmm!



Russian tea?? I'm intrigued......


----------



## intraultra

A banana with peanut butter and chocolate milk! The two things I'm obsessing over lately.


----------



## Brandi

A bison burger..YUM


----------



## ValentineBBW

Just finished steak and eggs:eat2:. Small steak perfectly grilled with scrambled eggs cooked with Spanish chorizo. OMG good!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

goofy girl said:


> Russian tea?? I'm intrigued......



Ah sorry, hot lemon tea! I've always known it as Russian tea, since I worked in a cafe as a teen in the 70s. Hot black tea, poured into a glass which has a slice of lemon in it. I add a bit of sugar, and I used a large mug this time, because I was thirsty and my little bodum glasses don't hold enough! I absolutely love it and would drink it all the time except it stains my teeth, which arent white to begin with...


----------



## Adamantoise

Chicken Curry and White Boiled Rice-it's what's for dinner.


----------



## goofy girl

Ruby Ripples said:


> Ah sorry, hot lemon tea! I've always known it as Russian tea, since I worked in a cafe as a teen in the 70s. Hot black tea, poured into a glass which has a slice of lemon in it. I add a bit of sugar, and I used a large mug this time, because I was thirsty and my little bodum glasses don't hold enough! I absolutely love it and would drink it all the time except it stains my teeth, which arent white to begin with...



Ohhhh gotcha! I actually looked up a recipe because I was so curious LOL. It had tang and instant iced tea with some spices and stuff. lemon tea sounds way better LOL


----------



## goofy girl

I just put Pumpkin Chocolate Chip bread into the oven so that's what I will be eating soon :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

goofy girl said:


> I just put Pumpkin Chocolate Chip bread into the oven so that's what I will be eating soon :eat2:



Hmmm that sounds like an interesting combination.:eat2:


----------



## steely

Cheese ball and crackers.


----------



## goofy girl

sugar and spice said:


> Hmmm that sounds like an interesting combination.:eat2:



It's delicious. I love it! I put chocolate chips in my banana bread, too. Everything is better with chocolate


----------



## TearInYourHand

Sushi and white wine. Needed a break from the Thanksgiving schtick.


----------



## SMA413

Turkey pot pie...



yay leftovers.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I just had a delicious steak burger, chicken cheddar bacon bites, and potatoes au gratin. For dessert, a piece of cheesecake.
:eat2:


----------



## Cors

AshleyEileen said:


> I just had a delicious steak burger, chicken cheddar bacon bites, and potatoes au gratin. For dessert, a piece of cheesecake.
> :eat2:



Oh my god the pictures! /salivate


----------



## AshleyEileen

Cors said:


> Oh my god the pictures! /salivate



I didn't take those, but everything looked about the same. ahaha


----------



## LunaLove

I'm on a chocolate high. 'Tis the season, yeaaa.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm chowing down on some spanish rice with sharp cheddar and sour cream on top. It's a lateish dinner


----------



## Shosh

Ruby Ripples said:


> Ah sorry, hot lemon tea!  I've always known it as Russian tea, since I worked in a cafe as a teen in the 70s. Hot black tea, poured into a glass which has a slice of lemon in it. I add a bit of sugar, and I used a large mug this time, because I was thirsty and my little bodum glasses don't hold enough! I absolutely love it and would drink it all the time except it stains my teeth, which arent white to begin with...



Well Ruby there is such a thing as Russian tea. It is poured from what is known as a Samovar. My sister Rebecca spent two years living in Russia during university, and she told me that the whole tea drinking procedure is quite elaborate, with pretty china to go along with the tea.

Samovars can come in many pretty designs also.

Secondly regarding the teeth staining. I love tea and drink a lot of It. I just brush my teeth more, and I had a zoom whitening procedure done last year.
I have the dental tray that I am going to use soon to give my teeth a touch up also.
The way I look at it is that I have had to give up a lot of my favourite foods.
I will be damned if I am giving up tea.:bow:

A Samovar
View attachment Samovar.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Well, right at this moment, I'm actually eating some REALLY sweet caramel popcorn... or at least trying to. This stuff is way too sweet for me, and I once ate a bowl of nothing but sugar!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*About to sit down to an amazing smelling dinner...the pork loins are on the grill outside....and roasting Brussels Sprouts with Olive Oil and fresh ground sea salt + Pepper ......and Sweet potatoes with a little spam on them and ground cinnamon......smells like heaven in here :eat2:*


----------



## HottiMegan

bmann0413 said:


> Well, right at this moment, I'm actually eating some REALLY sweet caramel popcorn... or at least trying to. This stuff is way too sweet for me, and I once ate a bowl of nothing but sugar!



I have some Zebra popcorn that i got at Costco from Popcornopolis. It's caramel corn covered in white and milk chocolate. One or two pieces and you are totally sweeted out! I love their cheese corn though


----------



## Brandi

Been getting up between 3 am and 4 am for the past month and soooo hungry...it's gotten to the point where I have a bowl of food or plate waiting in the fridge so I can put it in the microwave...

So I'm having rigatoni with a creamy tomato sauce with chicken, bacon and mushrooms


----------



## goofy girl

chocolate chip cookies and coffee. To hold me over until Steve and I go out for a big Sunday breakfast


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

1/2 of a honey wheat bagel with peanut butter & OJ (in one of my cute little Winnie the Pooh Christmas juice glasses!)


----------



## runningman

smoky bacon crisp sandwiches.  :eat2:


----------



## PrettyKitty

A cup of applesauce.


----------



## Shosh

I ate some golden syrup pudding today. It was so yummy and piping hot.


----------



## QueenB

popsicles. :wubu:


----------



## jeff7005

Rice Cakes


----------



## TearInYourHand

A nice PB&J with smooth peanut butter and strawberry jam, and a cup of hazelnut coffee. Not my usual breakfast but really satisfying!


----------



## sweet&fat

Susannah said:


> I ate some golden syrup pudding today. It was so yummy and piping hot.



What is golden syrup pudding? Sounds delish!


----------



## Cors

My mum's awesome fruit cake soaked in rum. Absolutely delightful, and now I am giddy..


----------



## jennam

Spanakopita, Falafel, Greek Chicken, Pasta tossed in Olive Oil and Parmesan and lots of Cabernet! My belly is happy and fat...and I'm not through yet!!!

:eat2::eat1::eat2::eat1::eat2::eat1::eat2::eat1::eat2::eat1::eat1:


----------



## IdahoCynth

yogurt covered peanuts.. yummy


----------



## Tracyarts

Well, I just finished. But since I have a cold, I've really been enjoying soup the past few days. So, I had tomato garden soup with a handful of cheese-its tossed on top. 

So, the soup is this new Campbell's "Select Harvest" kind with no artificial flavors or MSG. It's actually quite good. Better tasting than the Progresso tomato garden soup I think. It's not the same as homemade, but works great to keep in the pantry for times like this.

Tracy


----------



## SuperMishe

Progresso Chicken & Corn chowder, steaming hot, poured into a french bread bowl. Yummmmm! :eat1:


----------



## Amatrix

triscuits *which whenever i eat i post about in here... for some reason...* and cream cheese... and a fizzy water
no cals, sodium or caffeine.


----------



## Neen

handful of cheese its...with a hot cup of tea!


----------



## Mishty

Mickey D's Grilled chicken wraps, extra ranch, and grape kool aid.


----------



## TearInYourHand

A banana, smooth peanut butter. So delicious!


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80

I just got back from a Chinese buffet. :smitten: Yummy. I have this about once every two months even though it is right down the street from my house. I just can't convince my fiance to go with me, and I don't like dining alone. Went with my brother and his girlfriend. I had so much sushi it was awesome!! :eat2: Love it! Now I am set for the rest of the day :eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty

The biggest damn grapes I've ever eaten in my life...


----------



## Rowan

Technically drinking....but tomato juice with lots of garlic ground into it....love it


----------



## Rowan

MisticalMisty said:


> The biggest damn grapes I've ever eaten in my life...



holy cow..i second that!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Rowan said:


> holy cow..i second that!



They are all that size too...super juicy and sweet...the size freaks me out though..LOL


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Chicken salad w/apples and walnuts in a pita 
and a Christmas cookie (or two).


----------



## succubus_dxb

leek and tatty soup, with some croutons and sour cream on top..yummmmmm

papaya and mango 'salad' with some mint and lime


----------



## Brandi

Pork cracklin's...but first I took 2 tylenol 3's lol cos if I didn't I'd be in tons of pain..lol


----------



## Rojodi

Chrusciki!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Creepy

Just had some rolls with mustard and some rather nice peppersmoked trout.


----------



## yrmangledheart

mm, had a footlong Veggie Patty from Subway today with double spicy cheese, all the salad, southwest sause, sweet onion sauce and mayo, a bottle of Sprite and a bag of Chilli Heatwave Doritos at lunchtime.
For dinner have just had four bits of bread made into sandwiches, filled with Cauldron Vegetarian Sausages, HP Brown Sauce, butter and salad. Nom nom. Going to get something sweet now, either Cadburys chocolate bar or ice cream.

I love Christmas, I usually eat cereal for breakfast, a sandwich or wrap for lunch & in the evening vegetables with cous-cous or rice or noodles, sauce and maybe tofu. I snack on fruit and about once a week at the _most_ will buy a bar of chocolate or eat out and order a burrito or pizza. I am generally fairly healthy but I am going to outeat everyone this week I reckon, I forsee I will need to work hard if I want to retain my current size! My belly is already feeling a little more jiggly and round than usual, uh oh!


----------



## Brandi

Some homemade vegetable lentil soup...with some homemade bread and butter!


----------



## Amatrix

sun chips peppercorn ranch... and beer.

lol and some ham...
and i also have some rice crispy treats and triple chocolate brownies...

HOLIDAY!:eat2:


----------



## sShameless

haha

I just finished off a tuna sandwich, orange, sliced pears, and a giant glass of water...I feel so hippie chick...I have to go find some chocolate to balance all this goodness out!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Peppered beef jerky. Trader Joe's brand. It's wonderful!

p.s. tongue burning.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Christmas cookies, a piece of Sees Candy (thank you Santa) and a large cup of coffee with Bailey's added


----------



## Cors

I miss See's! 

Having some Ben&Jerry's White Alaska (Where the hell are my marshmallows!), some leftover chocolate truffle cake with Irish cream and stealing some home-made marzipan nougat chocolates from my sweetie's jar.


----------



## intraultra

I've already started on the leftovers from Christmas dinner. Had a little bowl of Delilah's 7 cheese macaroni & cheese. One serving has something like 1500 calories and that is probably why it's sooo good.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Paula Dean had this ham recipe where you cover it with a glaze and crescent roll dough before you bake it. We made that for Christmas dinner. I'm currently mopping up the leftovers


----------



## elle camino

panettone.
i cannot. stop. 
this happens every year.

also for the record everyone who tries to toast this stuff is a dork. for one you're only going to set off the smoke alarm and for two it just does not need it. it's magically wonderful room temp or even cold. 

OMNOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## SuperMishe

Pepperoni Bagel Bites - Breakfast of Champions! LOL!


----------



## HottiMegan

Leftover 2 olive Xmas pizza.. Nope, i haven't outgrown cold pizza for breakfast


----------



## Brandi

Ribs in a nice mushroom gravy with fried scone lmao omg heaven


----------



## Jon Blaze

Sushi, Sashimi, Mandarin Oranges, and green tea. It brings me back to my days in Honshu and Okinawa...


----------



## SMA413

A Twix bar and a "Samantha"-tini that my sister made for my party tonight.


There ain't nothin "tini" about me though... lol


----------



## bigsexy920

Ive been wondering what the hell you had in your hand !!!!! - Who knew??? A grape. 



MisticalMisty said:


> The biggest damn grapes I've ever eaten in my life...


----------



## IdahoCynth

Peppermint patties from the iron foodie challange thread. I am addicted to these things.


----------



## JoyJoy

"peef" stroganoff (pork and beef together) with homemade wheat egg noodles, cooked in a crock pot:

shredded pork (leftover from the meat we made for tamales for Christmas day) and 1 lb stew meat, 1 can cream of mushroom soup, 1 can french onion soup- stewed for approx. 5 hours. Heavenly! It would also be great with fresh mushrooms added. 

Followed by homemade cream puffs dipped in fresh chocolate ganache, and homemade mango sorbet.


----------



## Brandi

Breakfast wrap (eggs, salsa, cheese)


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

whole grain toast w/ cream cheese and a cup of hot lemon tea


----------



## SuperMishe

Toasted (not grilled) cheese sandwich with Lays Potato chips and diet pepsi. My kinda breakfast! LOL!


----------



## Cors

Tortilla crisps - pepper and grilled steak flavour mix.

Tempura prawns and chicken yakitori sticks. Garlic rice. 

Baguette and hummus with caramelized onions. 

Schloer sparkling red and white grape drink. 

Ben & Jerry's Fossil Fuel ice cream.


----------



## TearInYourHand

SMA413 said:


> A Twix bar and a "Samantha"-tini that my sister made for my party tonight.
> 
> 
> There ain't nothin "tini" about me though... lol



Hey, SMA...what is in a Samantha-tini? I love mixing new drinks for my friends! Is it inspired by Samantha from Sex and the City??

And... hope your party was a blast!!! Was it for the holidays or another occasion?


----------



## Layla Kayla

A big box of peppermint oreos, I'm not going to lie, I can't finish the whole thing  Oh, and a coffee!


----------



## Neen

A big cup of coffee with skim milk (eek) and a peice of toast with strawberry jam...keepin it simple this morning!


----------



## Brandi

I am moving to a townhouse March 1st!!! Woooohoooo...what does that mean? A bigger kitchen!!! I just bought a new fridge and dishwasher...so I'm celebrating by eating

Sausage on a bun with hot mustard, peppers and onions....cheese pretzel bits and last but not least cheesecake chocolate covered balls


----------



## mikey787

I've just had 2 bags of reese's pieces..... bonus buy in the UK!!


Brandi... love the sausage butty!! Its how I start my day.... with 2 hash browns squashed on top !!


----------



## Kala

Starbucks coffee... I guess that's what I'm drinking right now


----------



## HottiMegan

a box of Kraft mac n cheese.. i'm hugry and have been dealing with the baby all day..


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> I am moving to a townhouse March 1st!!! Woooohoooo...what does that mean? A bigger kitchen!!! I just bought a new fridge and dishwasher...so I'm celebrating by eating
> 
> Sausage on a bun with hot mustard, peppers and onions....cheese pretzel bits and last but not least cheesecake chocolate covered balls



Congrats on your new place, Brandi! How exciting!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Jersey Mike's! A footlong (Giant? Bullllllllllcrap lol  ), brownies, and some chips. Two hour long workout countermeasure ACTIVATED lol


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> Congrats on your new place, Brandi! How exciting!



And I live across the street from another "emotional cook' lol it's gonna be fun!!!!

right now I'm having fried spagetti!!!


----------



## ashmamma84

Chicken florentine, crusty bread with gobs of butter, and wine


----------



## ekmanifest

chicken and dumplings


----------



## JoyJoy

We got gift cards from Cracker Barrel for Christmas, so went to use them tonight....I debated between the chicken and dumplings or fried shrimp....definitely made the right choice with the shrimp tonight. For a non-seafood place in a land-locked state, it was really, really good....including the hushpuppies, mac n cheese and corn.


----------



## SMA413

TearInYourHand said:


> Hey, SMA...what is in a Samantha-tini? I love mixing new drinks for my friends! Is it inspired by Samantha from Sex and the City??
> 
> And... hope your party was a blast!!! Was it for the holidays or another occasion?



LOL- no, the drink was inspired by me. My sister made it with pomegranate juice, cranberry juice, and vodka.

And the party was great- it was for my graduation.


----------



## Brandi

Grilled greek pita bread with scrambled eggs mmmmmm


----------



## g-squared

Cheez-its and a bottle of water


----------



## Weeze

g-squared said:


> Cheez-its and a bottle of water



WOO Cheezits!


----------



## Neen

Right now it's 'moose munch' toffee popcorn and dark chocolate popcorn. Big mug of coffee with extra cream. An apple smeared with peanut butter.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Turkey, lettuce, tomato and lite mayo on whole grain bead, a clementine and lemon water for lunch.


----------



## george83

Waiting for my pizza to come from domino's .


----------



## JeanC

Currently awaiting two grilled cheese sandwiches to come off the griddle.


----------



## mclintock45

HappyFatChick said:


> Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie Ice Cream. MMMMMM....:eat1:
> 
> .....passing big,full bowls to anyone who even dares to say "nothing".....



I decided to polish the box of "Baci! Perugina

Imported fine Dark Chgocolate with Hazalnut Filling and a nice English & Italian message in each candy:eat2::kiss2:


----------



## ~*FIRE&ICE*~

:eat2: king size reese's big glass of milk :eat2: but wanting something more


----------



## Cors

Snacks for today: Jumbo honey nut cashews, a small piece of brownie and breaded Camembert with cranberry.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm eating some minestrone soup with grated parmesean and hot pepper flakes on top. Will be soon followed by a glass of red.


----------



## ekmanifest

pita bread with melted cheese on top. Yum.


----------



## CuteyChubb

All day....cabbage, sausage, fetucine alfredo with shrimp, beef stew and now margaritas.


----------



## project219

Clementine Izze, best drink EVER. 

Also, I'm stopping at Tim Hortons for a Bagel on my way to go shopping.


----------



## Brandi

Pretzel bits with cheddar cheese and grapes. I love grapes when they are sweet and tart and crisp! mmmmmm


----------



## Rowan

I saw it on tv yet again and couldnt help myself...i had to try it....i made chicken fried bacon....I was pleasantly surprised, it was quite good! Not that id eat it every day or anything lol


----------



## project219

Rowan said:


> I saw it on tv yet again and couldnt help myself...i had to try it....i made chicken fried bacon....I was pleasantly surprised, it was quite good! Not that id eat it every day or anything lol



Chicken... Fried... Bacon... That sounds... like the greatest thing I've ever heard of in my entire life! Still a little odd, but it sounds awesome!

Oh and I'm eating Sweet Chili Doritos... and ate a piece of Sponge Candy before that. :happy:


----------



## SuperMishe

Hot from the crock pot - Pot Roast sliced on crusty french baguette with au jus. Mmmm!!


----------



## mszwebs

I'm eating what my mother calls my "concoction"

Hamburger
Green Beans
Water chestnuts
Beansprouts
Rice
Cashews
Rice Noodles
Soy Sauce


Amazingness.


----------



## Cors

More snacks! Beef and ale crisps, Hoisin duck pancakes, raspberry jam puffs, B&J's Chocolate Fudge Brownie ice cream, Cointreau truffles.


----------



## sugar and spice

Jolly Rancher hard candies.:eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

An open faced sandwich that is so yummy! It is whole wheat bread spread with mashed avocado, salt, roasted red pepper, and these little pieces of dried carrot (called "just carrots") that give it a nice crunch. Yummm. Also had a glass of diet coke and 2 clementines. Great, filling, healthy (well, I guess the soda isn't too healthy) lunch!


----------



## Tyrael

just had some.. Merci Chocolate..:eat2:
and now a couple of!... 

View attachment 180px-Sietske-borrelnootjes.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

Nomnomnom!


----------



## mclintock45

A little Roman salad, a little balsamic vinegar ( the good stuff ), very thin layers of Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, a couple of roasted (in the oven right under the red element ) scampies ( spread with garlic butter inside frozen left over from Xmas and some biscotti with amaretto coffee.

MC


----------



## Tyrael

kinkykitten said:


> Nomnomnom!



Oh mie gawd! Need! :eat2::happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

Tyrael said:


> Oh mie gawd! Need! :eat2::happy:



hehe Yeah they are sooo yumyum! I'm willing to share! :happy::happy:


----------



## Tyrael

kinkykitten said:


> hehe Yeah they are sooo yumyum! I'm willing to share! :happy::happy:



sounds lovely 

But i got something better 

In dutch: A broodje bitterbal 
In English: i dunno, Bread with...? Croquette balls? XD 

View attachment bitterballen.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

Tyrael said:


> sounds lovely
> 
> But i got something better
> 
> In dutch: A broodje bitterbal
> In English: i dunno, Bread with...? Croquette balls? XD



Oh looks nice... i'm intruiged lol


----------



## Miss Vickie

I'm eating homemade sushi right now -- an inside out California roll. It's pretty good but I wish the rice were stickier. I do the same thing (I think) every time I make sushi rice but it seems to come out differently each time. *sigh*

Still though... tasty. :eat2:


----------



## Tyrael

kinkykitten said:


> Oh looks nice... i'm intruiged lol



Offers Kinky a bitterbal 
Wanna try it? 
:eat2:


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Ok, I'm not eating this right now, but boy do I wish I was. Red Velvet cake.:eat2: :eat1:
View attachment n617961304_1377444_7794.jpg


----------



## Cors

Rich Greek yoghurt with chopped nuts and honey.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Convenience comfort food, cause I'm battling the onset of some sort of head cold crud thing.

Campbell's Chicken Noodle soup and a 99 cent bag of Cape Cod Salt & Vinegar chips.

To be followed by a couple of chocolate truffle cookies. More fluids, perhaps a couple Excedrin, then bed.


----------



## mossystate

gummi strawberries... I should probably get some real dinner


----------



## KayaNee

Peanut-butter KandyKakes! Yummmm! Love my TastyKakes! :eat2:


----------



## Hole

Banana cake. :smitten:


----------



## Rowan

Breakfast of champions....gas station hot dog


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm eating a breakfast that I've been having almost every day since the day after christmas......toast with peanut butter and banana! It is so yummy and filling, I've just been craving it!


----------



## Neen

Honeycomb cereal with honey and milk . Half of a corndog with mustard..droolz.


----------



## bexy

I was eating a small pizza, but my cat Luna seemed to think she deserved it more than me and has since commandeered it as her own....


----------



## Adamantoise

bexylicious said:


> I was eating a small pizza, but my cat Luna seemed to think she deserved it more than me and has since commandeered it as her own....



D'oh...

I just ate a bunch of oreos'...


----------



## Brandi

Chocolate pecan pie ...yum


----------



## bigsexy920

Rice Krispies


----------



## mclintock45

bexylicious said:


> I was eating a small pizza, but my cat Luna seemed to think she deserved it more than me and has since commandeered it as her own....



I saw your profile darling, now I know why I love my Irish decent..lol:wubu:

Yesterday I had some raclette (a little party grill) with some swiss cheese slices, quatored cooked patatoes, some grilled shrimp with sesame oil a little lemon juice and a bit of ginger, with some yellow and red peppers, mushrooms, and a little brie cheese.

For desert I had somekind of s'mores, I say some kind as I was drinking a little whine at the time, a sparkling rosé .:eat2:


----------



## Rowan

I just finished a small pancake with apricot and maple syrup on top and a piece of crispy bacon 

Tonight im making garlic soup and bbq steaks for dinner...*drool*


----------



## SoVerySoft

hmmm I think I am on a snack binge...

started with 2 white castle cheeseburgers (bought frozen, and nuked.)

Then some muenster cheese. And american. 

Then some black pepper beef jerky.

Then a dark chocolate covered fleur de sel caramel.

Then some plain fleur de sel caramels (without chocolate)

and now some triple ginger snaps from TJs.

What's next??

I guess this is my dinner. Wrong thread??


----------



## Neen

Cup of hot dark chocolate cocoa.. 
Bowl of linguine with garden veggie sauce.
4 Slices garlic bread dipped into olive oil with minced garlic and parsley. 
Side salad w. blue cheese dressing.
a box of mac n' cheese 
what?? I'm starrrrving!:eat2:


----------



## ChubbyMary

Today I've been such a piggy... 

5 brownies
2 XXL chocolate milkshake
2 pizzas
and lots of M&M's ( I love them)


----------



## Surlysomething

Breton crackers with cream cheese and garlic red pepper jelly

:eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Does it count if I am not eating the food item, but rather just sitting here sniffing at it while admiring its absolute beauty?

If so, then I am making foodee love to my Meyer Lemon. Hubby just cleaned out the neighbors tree. I would guesstimate that I now have about 125 lbs. of Meyer Lemons waiting to be loved on.:wubu:


----------



## bmann0413

Well, I'm just chewing gum at the moment.


----------



## Cors

Large bowl of assorted cereal with milk, peach yoghurt and the last slice of my mum's unbelievably awesome rum fruitcake. 

I am really, really craving a cheese platter right now though.


----------



## goofy girl

Coffee and a cinnamon twist pastry


----------



## Neen

Small dunkin donuts coffee and a tuna salad sandwich on raisin bread with a TON of potato chips smooshed on top. Crunchy and delicious!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Neen said:


> Small dunkin donuts coffee and a tuna salad sandwich on raisin bread with a TON of potato chips smooshed on top. Crunchy and delicious!!



Tuna on raisin bread...?


----------



## Cors

SoVerySoft said:


> Tuna on raisin bread...?



Sounds tempting actually! I toss raisins into my tuna salads!


----------



## Rowan

My absolutely delish garlic soup from dinner last night and some tomato juice


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Family sized bag of ruffles and sour cream dip and foot loong blt


----------



## goofy girl

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> Family sized bag of ruffles and sour cream dip and foot loong blt



WANT IT!! :eat2:

btw-Love your user name! :happy:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

goofy girl said:


> WANT IT!! :eat2:
> 
> btw-Love your user name! :happy:




lol  it is very good. ahahaha.....im very hungry when i wake up and then my meds make me nt hungry....very thirsty....thank god im addicted to soda haha or id like die. 

and ty.....i stoled it from an awesome band Alessana....check em out lol


----------



## kinkykitten

Nom nom :]







Got a huge bag of pick n mix :eat2:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

kinkykitten said:


> Nom nom :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a huge bag of pick n mix :eat2:




OMGZZZZZZ I <3 those!!!! lol


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Queen Anne chocolate covered cherries.

*twitch*


----------



## Missy9579

3 egg omlette...1 full egg and 2 egg whites, with sauteed onions and cheese, and 2 pieces of the most delish grain bread from Stew Leonards, and a glass of milk.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Cheerios out of the box! Yum.


----------



## goofy girl

liz (di-va) said:


> Cheerios out of the box! Yum.



You must be a wicked cheap date! It doesn't take much to make you happy!


----------



## liz (di-va)

goofy girl said:


> You must be a wicked cheap date! It doesn't take much to make you happy!



Oh! I forgot to finish! I am having Cheerios out of the box with a Kobe beef burger topped with foie gras and truffles, sorbet with gold leaf, sushi made with Beluga caviar and fugu, and a magnum of Veuve Clicquot. Oh and Jeno's Pizza Rolls to start and a chocolate mint for dessert. Mmmm...!

ahahahahah...*hic*


----------



## goofy girl

liz (di-va) said:


> Oh! I forgot to finish! I am having Cheerios out of the box with a Kobe beef burger topped with foie gras and truffles, sorbet with gold leaf, sushi made with Beluga caviar and fugu, and a magnum of Veuve Clicquot. Oh and Jeno's Pizza Rolls to start and a chocolate mint for dessert. Mmmm...!
> 
> ahahahahah...*hic*



you lost me with the fois gras lol


----------



## Rowan

scrambled eggs with imitation crab and cheese and some tomato juice on the side


----------



## liz (di-va)

goofy girl said:


> you lost me with the fois gras lol



ohhhh....I don't really like caviar much either, just thought it was important to be obnoxious.  yay!!


----------



## kinkykitten

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> OMGZZZZZZ I <3 those!!!! lol



  ME tooooo especially Haribo Happy Cola ones :eat2:


----------



## vardon_grip

Flyin Lilac said:


> Queen Anne chocolate covered cherries.
> 
> *twitch*



I'm more of a Prince Charles' nuts covered in chocolate kind of guy.
That's 2 snaps-alicious!













I'm kidding!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Some crunchy cheetos and Krispy Kremes.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I just had some Progresso Chicken and Sausage Gumbo. It's just a wee bit spicy and really really good.

I recommend it!

View attachment 985.jpg​


----------



## SoVerySoft

Cors said:


> Sounds tempting actually! I toss raisins into my tuna salads!



I like them in chicken salad. Never thought about it with tuna...


----------



## Moley42

Snacking on some M&M's (Milk Chocolate) and a coke.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

vardon_grip said:


> I'm more of a Prince Charles' nuts covered in chocolate kind of guy.
> That's 2 snaps-alicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding!



I s'pose those might taste better than Prince Albert in a can. :bow:

Somewhere around here it seems there should be an "epibicurious" joke, but I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## kinkykitten

Some awesome yummy cheesy poofs!!!


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Robitussin DM.


----------



## Brandi

Spicy buffalo wings pretzel bits with sour cream YUM


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Ham, pepper jack cheese on crusty toasted Italian bread and a lil Reese's peanut butter heart.


----------



## Cors

Had fun with some Kit Kat Orange, Cappucino, Mint, White, Milk, Dark and Peanut butter! 

Munching on edamame now.


----------



## Surlysomething

Cors said:


> Had fun with some Kit Kat Orange, Cappucino, Mint, White, Milk, Dark and Peanut butter!
> 
> Munching on edamame now.



When did they start making Kit Kat in edamame flavour?




I kid, I kid...


----------



## Cors

Surlysomething said:


> When did they start making Kit Kat in edamame flavour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid...



I have found flavours like Strawberry, Cheesecake, Pineapple, Grape, Red Bean in Japan. I bought some - but they just tasted like overpriced fruit cream wafers, not chocolatey at all.


----------



## Surlysomething

Cors said:


> I have found flavours like Strawberry, Cheesecake, Pineapple, Grape, Red Bean in Japan. I bought some - but they just tasted like overpriced fruit cream wafers, not chocolatey at all.




Japan is crazy. I have no real desire to visit Hong Kong or Thailand, but I would LOVE to visit Japan one day. I would stick out like a sore thumb though, haha.


----------



## Rowan

homemade turkey burger on an onion roll with cheese, mushrooms, miracle whip and ketchup...delish


----------



## Mishty

Ruffles, french onion dip(homemade! thanks Alton!) and cherry rootbeer.


----------



## Brandi

Snickerdoodle muffins....

HOLY CRAP good!!!

Snickerdoodle Muffins

2 sticks unsalted butter
1 cup sugar
2 tsp vanilla
2 eggs
¾ tsp baking soda
¾ tsp baking powder
¾ tsp cream of tarter
¾ tsp freshly grated nutmeg
1 and ¼ cup sour cream
2 and ¼ cups all purpose flour

1 cup sugar and 2 TBSP cinnamon mixed together for rolling (I omitted this as it was perfectly sweet enough)

1.Cream the butter and sugar until soft about 3 to 5 minutes. Add in the vanilla. Add in the eggs one at a time and mix until each is incorporated.
2.In a separate, mix together the flour, baking soda, and baking powder and cream of tarter.
3.Add the flour mixture and the sour cream alternately to the egg-butter mixture in the additions. Start with the flour and end with the flour. Scrape the bowl occasionally.
4. Using an ice cream scoop, scoop out muffin batter one at a time and drop into a shallow bowl filled with the cinnamon sugar mixture. Roll the muffin around in the mixture until it is covered completely in cinnamon sugar.. Place muffin into a greased muffin tin.. Depending on the size of your tins, you should get about 12 to 14 muffins. Bake them for approx. 20-22 minutes in a 350F oven or until they are golden brown.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Mushroom soup, oatcakes with butter and Danish Blue cheese.


----------



## project219

Pear flavored Green Tea and a coconut muffin.


----------



## kerrypop

I just made Bell peppers stuffed with chicken fried rice and scallions, topped with cheese, and 1/2 wasabi tuna sandwich.


----------



## Accept

... and it was fuckin dope!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I just ate breakfast...a piece of whole wheat toast with peanut butter on top, a banana, and 2 cups of green tea.


----------



## Cors

I had stir-fried noodles with prawns and this amazing fishcake. Washed it down with mint-flavoured hot chocolate.


----------



## Rowan

Burger king french toast sticks.


----------



## Hole

I just had a Hersheys kiss.


----------



## sunnie1653

grilled cheese and tomato soup! <3


----------



## troubadours




----------



## sunnie1653

Thanks to a pic in one of the picture threads here, german chocolate cake. Yummy.


----------



## bexy

A crumpet with butter....yum!


----------



## Neen

Big bowl of white rice, with tons of butter and hot sauce! And..half a grapefruit!


----------



## IdahoCynth

A graham cracker frosted with home made cream cheese chocolate frosting.... and a banana.


----------



## Cors

Shared a whole aromatic roast duck with pancakes and hoisin sauce with my flatmate. 

Just put a halved butternut squash stuffed with minced pork and chillis in the oven.


----------



## goofy girl

a bowl of Breyers Chocolate Crackle ice cream :eat1:


----------



## kerrypop

Trader Joe's Peppermint Cremes!


----------



## Diego

Oreos and carrot cake :happy:


----------



## katorade

Just ate a big slice of vegetable lasagna made by my neighbor (I helped.) It had big chunks of peppers, mushrooms, onions, squash, and zucchini, and had two layers of fresh spinach. Delicious!


----------



## Neen

a turkey sandwich on white bread, handful of cheez its, slices of pepperoni, and half a green apple. Oh, and garlic bread.. I'm a hungry girl today!


----------



## goofy girl

Lindor truffles


----------



## Jon Blaze

Chocolate dunkers and the natural from pizza hut. I haven't gotten to the pizza yet, but the dunkers are FUCKIN' BANGIN!!!! lol


----------



## Cors

Bailey's ice cream with frozen summer berries!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Lunch is: Open faced sandwich. Whole wheat toast topped with hummus, avocado, jalapeno slices, tomato. Yum!


----------



## Weeze

I eat special K dryyyyy


----------



## Cors

krismiss said:


> I eat special K dryyyyy



Oh my I do that too, Special K is my favourite cereal ever! The consistency is perfect. I just finished my box of the creamy berry crunch this morning. 

My partner's initial is K, so I make a lot of Special K jokes.


----------



## Weeze

Cors said:


> Oh my I do that too, Special K is my favourite cereal ever! The consistency is perfect. I just finished my box of the creamy berry crunch this morning.
> 
> My partner's initial is K, so I make a lot of Special K jokes.



Hahahah, my Dad's called me Special K since I was little.


----------



## ahtnamas

Homemade fudge brownie (warm none the less) with chocolate marshmellow icecream on top


----------



## SoVerySoft

Trader Joe's Ultimate Vanilla Wafers ("A butter cookie with flecks of Madagascar vanilla beans")

View attachment vanillawafers_tjs.jpg​


----------



## ahtnamas

SoVerySoft said:


> Trader Joe's Ultimate Vanilla Wafers ("A butter cookie with flecks of Madagascar vanilla beans")
> 
> View attachment 57477​



omg. i haven't had one of those in months. i'm drooling over here with need. Time to go shopping tomorrow after work


----------



## sweet&fat

You always eat the best things! I'm constantly drooling in the wake of your yummy meals.


----------



## katorade

Chili cream cheese dip with corn chips. I baked the cream cheese first, too, so it's nice and fluffy. :eat2:


----------



## Hathor

Tollhouse chocolate chip cookies. :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished a bowl of chili with a dollop of sour cream in it and melted cheddar cheese toast. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

sweet&fat said:


> You always eat the best things! I'm constantly drooling in the wake of your yummy meals.



ok, what I didn't tell you was - while these cookies taste really good, after you eat them there are bits of vanilla pod left in your mouth that you discover for hours afterwards. 

ick.


----------



## MissToodles

cottage cheese with raw garlic & beets mixed in. I was sick it, but now I'm eating this combo for breakfast again.


----------



## Rowan

My gas station breakfast hot dog...i'll take a pic of the next one lol


----------



## Neen

Big mug of mocha hot chocolate with a TON of marshmellows.. big bowl of pasta drowing in butter and parsley.


----------



## sunnie1653

Strawberry twizzlers. Far too many of them and now my tummy is upset.


----------



## Saxphon

My celebration dinner tonight included salad, parmisian noodles, garlic bread, green beans and a broiled T-bone steak, coated with Montreal steak seasonings.


----------



## Neen

I have a horrible cold, so chicken soup from the can... and 10375,385083 mugs of tea and honey!


----------



## Surlysomething

peanut M&M's


----------



## Tanuki

Some lovely sushi from M&S!


----------



## Neen

my breakfast is a mug of hot chocolate and a cracker with some peanut butter! off to work i go.....


----------



## Amatrix

Junior bacon cheese burgers...
I wish I was eating edamame 

that stuff is so good.


----------



## Goddess Patty

A smoked sausage and cheese hotdog with onions and some of the leftover homemade chili beans. :eat2:


----------



## Neen

After work... Big onion roll toasted with butter. Peanut butter crackers, an apple, more chicken soup and a pepsi!


----------



## MK3

I just ate a 1lb bag of peanut M&Ms :eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

MK3 said:


> I just ate a 1lb bag of peanut M&Ms :eat2:



I just ate a medium size bag of peanut BUTTER M&M's


----------



## Neen

crackers with peanut butter, handful of hershey kisses, and an apple!


----------



## bigwideland

I have discovered the joy of battered and deep fried sausages, and going my own fried chicken, I cut chicken breast in to bit sized bits, make up a mix of flour, bread crumbs and spices, make a egg wash, dip each chicken bit in egg wash then coat in flour mix, then fry until brown, suggest you have with mash with garlic, yummy.


----------



## Hole

Kabab meat in a tomato,garlic and onion sauce served with basmati rice and a side of mint yogurt.


----------



## Deven

Speaking of sausage:

I'm having sausage with sauteed onions and peppers, and cheese fries.


----------



## Canonista

I just finished a huge helping of home made nachos.

I start with Tostitos "scoops" ("Hint of Jalapeno" flavored), turning the chips upward on a pizza tray. I brown 1 1/2 lbs burger with garlic and a hint of cumin added while browning. Drain. Fill Scoops with meat with a spoon.

On top of that I add diced onions, pepperoni, black pepper, and cheese (in that order).

Bake at 400 until cheese melts into the meat and browns slightly.

Serve with copious amounts of sour cream.


----------



## Surlysomething

Canonista said:


> I just finished a huge helping of home made nachos.
> 
> I start with Tostitos "scoops" ("Hint of Jalapeno" flavored), turning the chips upward on a pizza tray. I brown 1 1/2 lbs burger with garlic and a hint of cumin added while browning. Drain. Fill Scoops with meat with a spoon.
> 
> On top of that I add diced onions, pepperoni, black pepper, and cheese (in that order).
> 
> Bake at 400 until cheese melts into the meat and browns slightly.
> 
> Serve with copious amounts of sour cream.


 
Sounds good. But where's the salsa?


----------



## Rowan

Shrimp Udon


----------



## Canonista

Surlysomething said:


> Sounds good. But where's the salsa?



My son doesn't like salsa on nachos so I leave it off.

When I make nachos for myself I get the hottest salsa I can find and add even more heat to it.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm enjoying a nice slice of chocolate layered mousse cake... Mmm! And a glass of milk to wash it down! :eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

A slice of homemade lemon pie made with some of my Meyer Lemons, topped with homemade whipped cream.


----------



## steely

Nothing,how depressing!


----------



## Neen

Grilled cheese sandwich made with provalone cheese. Nice and stetchy and yummeh!
Bunch of grapes, handful of ruffle potato chips, glass of coke!


----------



## mszwebs

A slice of Mudpie cheesecake and a slice or Turtle cheesecake.


----------



## Canonista

mszwebs said:


> A slice of Mudpie cheesecake and a slice or Turtle cheesecake.



...says the person from Wisconsin...


----------



## steely

There's no such thing as too much cheese


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Havarti cheese melted on crackers.
I have some to share.


----------



## Angellore

Just had a couple of squares of dark chocolate.


----------



## bmann0413

Chili casserole my sister made. It's actually pretty decent! :eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Double Whopper with cheese, fries and diet coke.


----------



## steely

Cheese Crackers and a Dew,can't get enough cheese!


----------



## mossystate

Just popped the top of a can of these...

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/sku6821748/index.cfm?ckey=food-christmas


I would a wee bit more peppermint oil in them, but, they are thin and crispy good!


----------



## Lovelyone

Leftover turkey stirfry and a tall glass of sweet tea.


----------



## Angellore

Just had my breakfast - Toasted hot cross buns and maple and pecan crunch cereal with cold milk. Yummy! Nice and full now.


----------



## escapist

Breakfast Burrito, and Nacho's From Roberto's Taco Shop :eat1:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Just finished breakfast...whole grain toast w/ light butter and sugar free peach jam & lite OJ.


----------



## Neen

yummeh.. lunch today will be another grilled provalone sandwich with some sweet pickles and handfuls of crispy french fries........bunch of green grapes, and for dessert a scoop of black raspberry ice cream.


----------



## Brandi

Chicken, bacon, cheddar cheese panini with tomatoes, romaine lettuce and spicy mayo


----------



## Cors

Big bag of Thai sweet chilli crisps! Not good, considering that I am planning to have a Chinese New Year's Eve feast soon. :/


----------



## sugar and spice

My husband and I watched Man vs Food last night and saw him eating all of these delicious looking fresh doughnuts and being the compulsive eaters we are :eat2: we had to have some too. So I am eating a selection of yummy fresh from the bakery doughnuts which I know I need like another hole in my head but they are deeeelicious!:eat2:


----------



## Weeze

OH my god. I'm PMSing (which for me, means cheese = need) and all this cheese talk is not helping one bit... no sirree....


----------



## mybluice

Dry fruit loops...lol...I'm the only one in the house that eats them, but I only eat them dry.


----------



## grandecafe1

:eat2:

grits with shrimp in cajun sherry sauce and scrambled eggs
I was looking up mardi gras stuff anf wanted something southernn
YUM!:eat1::eat1:


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished a grilled cheese sandwich made with marble cheddar cheese and thinly sliced deli corned beef. Side plate of ripple chips and a tall glass of ice cold Diet A&W Root beer. :eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten

Yummy grapes :eat2:


----------



## Mathias

Dominoes Oven Baked Sandwich. I got Chicken Bacon and Ranch and it's amazing!


----------



## Cors

Assorted cheese platter, rice cakes and a bunch of clementines. 

Some chocoate biscuits too.


----------



## mossystate

I gave the roomie my PussInBoots eyes, and he went to the store to buy a pie. He got black cherry. As I have mentioned in chat...the cherries are the size of eyeballs. 

:smitten:


----------



## Tania

NECCO CONVERSATION HARTZ! aren't those the celery of the candy world?


----------



## goofy girl

Hot cup of gingerbread coffee & a warmed, buttered Portuguese sweet muffin. mmmm mmmm mmmm


----------



## Jon Blaze

For lunch I had
Cheddar baked fish, salad sans dressing, a banana, two cookies, rice, and carrots.


----------



## Cors

Breaded camembert cheese, bangers and mash. 

A huge bar of Cadbury's Dairy Milk with Crunchie bits.


----------



## Weeze

Sam's Mountain Trail mix and a bottle of water 

I <3 peanuts, raisins and m&ms in the same bag!


----------



## HottiMegan

krismiss said:


> I eat special K dryyyyy


I hardly ever eat cereal in a bowl with milk! It's a great munchie


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm eating french onion soup from Trader Joe's frozen aisle


----------



## goofy girl

Decaf english breakfast tea (yes..even though it's 7pm ) and warm, fresh from the oven chocolate chip cookies :happy:


----------



## Tania

DEL TACO FISH TACOS!!!!! and d-coke. 

I call it "The Jim Rockford Diet."


----------



## Brandi

Cottage roll sandwich...omg I love this sandwich...


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished some delicious baked pork ribs, with rice and cream corn on the side.

:eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

a Braum's pecan, caramel sundae bar.

O.M.G so worth it..lol


----------



## Brandi

Lays dill pickle chips, macadamia nuts, and buttered popcorn...YES ALL MIXED TOGETHER...OHHHHHHH GOODNESS!


----------



## Mathias

Honey Smacks Cereal dry. :happy::bounce:


----------



## g-squared

Uncle Ben's ready rice - the long grain & wild variety


----------



## kerrypop

Hot cocoa with peppermint syrup. :eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

home made yellow cake and home made lemonade. :eat1:


----------



## TearInYourHand

Drinking a glass of smooth Cabernet. A nice glass of wine is my nightly treat.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

three rashers of thick back bacon, two fried eggs and a fried tomato. oh and a peach and passion fruit yogurt. And im still hungry.


----------



## AnotherJessica

Ben and Jerry's strawberry cheesecake ice cream. It's too good!


----------



## goofy girl

g-squared said:


> Uncle Ben's ready rice - the long grain & wild variety



I love that stuff.



AnotherJessica said:


> Ben and Jerry's strawberry cheesecake ice cream. It's too good!



BEST..EVER..well, second only to B & J Cinnamon Buns..but OMG yes..it's delicious!!

I'm having a cup of cinnamon hazelnut coffee and a crumpet with butter and honey.:happy:


----------



## Cors

goofy girl said:


> BEST..EVER..well, second only to B & J Cinnamon Buns..but OMG yes..it's delicious!!
> 
> I'm having a cup of cinnamon hazelnut coffee and a crumpet with butter and honey.:happy:



I'm craving Cinnamon! Most of the awesome B&J flavours are not available here. 

I just finished a bowl of fried noodles with prawns.


----------



## bexy

Chicago Town mini pizza.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Lovelyone said:


> home made yellow cake and home made lemonade. :eat1:



I was not expecting the glass of lemonade....with cake?!


----------



## Tanuki

bexy said:


> Chicago Town mini pizza.



For some reason I love eating those when they have gone cold... is that just me?


----------



## Brandi

Homemade hot chocolate.

1 quart (1l) half-and-half or whole milk
8 ounces (230g) bittersweet or semisweet chocolate, finely chopped
4 ounces (115g) milk chocolate, finely chopped
tiny pinch of salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon


1. Warm about one-third of the half-and-half or milk, with the chopped chocolates and salt, stirring until the chocolate is melted.


2. Whisk in the remaining half-and-half or milk, heating until the mixture is warmed through. Add the cinnamon.


3. Use a hand-held blender, or a whisk, and mix the hot chocolate until it's completely smooth. Serve very warm.

4. Real whipped cream on top

I found this recipe a while back on a site, and just came upon it again. It makes alot of hot chocolate, but I let it cool and leave it in my fridge, so Lexxi can have it again for the next two nights!!


----------



## bexy

T-Bear said:


> For some reason I love eating those when they have gone cold... is that just me?



Cold pizza is the future! I freakin love cold pizza, I used to take it for my packed lunch LOL!

I just finished eating an Indian Take-away meal. I was supposed to go out for an Indian for dinner with friends but wasn't well  so just got some at home 

I had 

Chicken Chilla Mosalla
Garlic Naan
Mushroom Bhajee
Rice
Popadoms
Mango Chutney

nom nom nom :eat1:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Sabra brand Roasted Garlic Hummus, it is the freaking bomb! And Stacey's Simply Naked Pita Chips. I am so happy. And I have M&M's premiums Mint Chocolate. Well, I ate some of those first, they are awesome too!


----------



## QueenB

whiskey. 
....


----------



## kayrae

peanut butter jelly sandwich


----------



## SuperMishe

Mozarella Bagel Bites, Lays Chips and diet pepsi - breakfast of champions! LOL!


----------



## minerva

Pin-head oats with craisins, raisins, brown sugar, cinnamon, and fresh nutmeg and coffee (Yemeni) with cream.


----------



## user 23567

Trix cereal


----------



## Brandi

baked beans with bacon and homemade bread with freshly shakened butter...oh yeah..lol my daughter is obsessed with taking whipped cream and shaking it until it becomes butter...it's called "Lexxi's butter" lol


----------



## intraultra

A beef barbeque sandwich and macaroni salad. My mom is cooking for our Superbowl party and I'm just testing some of the food to make sure it's fit for everyone to eat, of course.


----------



## MisticalMisty

smoked gouda on harvest wheat crackers.

I looovee this cheese!


----------



## runningman

Chocolate fudge cake with white chocolate maltesers on top. :eat2:


----------



## mediaboy




----------



## Cors

OMG, share please! :O


----------



## Surlysomething

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Mathias

Mac and Cheese with Pepperoni with carrot cake for dessert! :eat1:


----------



## TearInYourHand

Ummm...what the hell are those donuts upthread?!? Are they mini? They look like they may be homemade. More info puh-leaase!

And for me, I'm eating something way less crave-able, but still hits the spot. Some cottage cheese and chunks of cantelope.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm chowing down on a veggie dog with loads of mustard and relish


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I am working my way thru a bag of red Swedish fish. Thanks to all of the comments made in the Swedish fish thread, I put them on the shopping list and voila - here I am, eating them till I almost feel queasy.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I chicken soft taco with rice, lettuce, salsa, and cheese; and beef soft taco, and an apple.


----------



## Pookie

A perfectly chilled orange


----------



## Neen

a necterine with a hot cup of mint tea!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

A sunflower bagel with veggie cream cheese, smoked cheddar cheese, sprouts, tomatoes, cucumbers, and onions.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rice, Chicken Cordon Bleu, Shrimp, Salad, and Hushpuppies.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I've had a really rough week, and I just ate what I craved tonight. Which was mushroom pizza from a new pizza place I've wanted to try (it was delicious), and some Haagen Dazs caramel cone ice cream.

The ice cream was so delicious, it had a bit of salt to it, almost like a fleur du sel caramel type of thing going on. I'm washing all of this down with a few glasses of a California red wine. I ate a lot, but I feel it was all quality food I truly relished and enjoyed, so it is fine by me 

Thank god tomorrow is Friday! Can't wait for this week to end.


----------



## Cors

That sounds like a great treat, TearInYourHand! 

I just had some shirataki noodles in chicken tomyam soup.


----------



## Surlysomething

ju jubes!


----------



## kinkykitten

Cheesy Tortilla Chips for breakfast.... It's the way forward lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Fibre1 bar-Oats & Chocolate
:eat2:

drinking Perrier


----------



## Cors

A generous helping of lamb doner kebab.


----------



## george83

A bowl of kellogs frosties without milk .

Milk just ruins them!


----------



## Cors

george83 said:


> A bowl of kellogs frosties without milk .
> 
> Milk just ruins them!



I like my cereal without milk too (but I am marginally lactose intolerant). 

I just had some coco pops!


----------



## Tanuki

Mee Too, I'm on a special K kick at the moment, its yummy dry


----------



## Cors

T-Bear said:


> Mee Too, I'm on a special K kick at the moment, its yummy dry



Special K is so awesome! I am on such a craze these days, I just ordered one in each flavour! Didn't know there are so many varieties now! Can't wait to try them all.


----------



## Tanuki

Cors said:


> Special K is so awesome! I am on such a craze these days, I just ordered one in each flavour! Didn't know there are so many varieties now! Can't wait to try them all.



Hehehe Me too! I thought there was just regular Special K but I have Special K Red berry's~


----------



## george83

Just finished off 3 slices of choclate cake .


----------



## goofy girl

lemon creme cookies :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

The most delicious chinese food. I actually drove to another city to get it. (Just over the bridge ) I had a combo of sesame chicken, sweet & sour pork and vegetable stir-fried rice. They're so busy that you know it's constantly fresh and hot. DELCIOUS! Hit the spot on this grey Sunday afternoon.


----------



## goofy girl

more lemon creme cookies....


----------



## sugar and spice

I just polished off a whole thing of orange tic tacs in one sitting. The funny thing was on the front it said BIG PACK well I guess it wasn't big enough ha ha they were so tangy and good I couldn't stop and now I am already craving some more.:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Pumpkin mousse..mmmmm sooo good


----------



## Brandi

Packing and cleaning sure has made me freaking hungry. I woke from a good sleep cos of my stomach growling ....

so I made a hot cappacola, hot salami and harvarti sandwich....

with some tums as a chaser lmao


----------



## ahtnamas

it's been one of those nights.... 

my spoon is currently digging into chocolate marshmellow icecream


----------



## george83

Just finished off a sausage supper covered in gravy .


----------



## Cors

Chicken burgers and crinkle-cut fries, washed down by an awesome bottle of F&N Grape! <3


----------



## george83

Just finished off a meal of 2 chicken fillets, baked beans and mashed potatoes .


----------



## kinkykitten

Chocolate :eat2:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

a homemade, marble cake devil dog (I like to put them in the freezer or fridge before I eat them) and some Ovaltine (again, cold)


----------



## bexy

Banana and custard flavour yoghurt...yummy


----------



## Cors

Fried chicken and cheese fries! :O


----------



## Jon Blaze

English muffins, bacon, sausage, eggs, a hashbrown, water, a french vanilla cappuccino and almond amaretto.


----------



## Mishty

Well I just tried the new Taco Bell Enchalida Platter and it was pretty 'effin great! :eat1:


----------



## Still a Skye fan

What am I eating right now?

I'm still at work and going home soon but I just finished my afternoon mug of green tea and a tasty Macintosh apple...yes, Macintoshes are my favorite apple.

I haven't decided what to have for dinner later but I have a mac & cheese craving or maybe some fried rice.

Yes, such a dilemma (LOL!)


Dennis


----------



## Cors

Kitkat Senses, which is overrated and KitKat Chunky Peanut Butter, which I love.


----------



## bexy

Toast which was so nice I then made some more toast


----------



## katorade

Salisbury steak and macaroni and cheese courtesy of the chefs at Lean Cuisine. Dessert is a scoop of Aglamesis Bros.' chocolate almond ice cream. I'm such a hypocrite!


----------



## HottiMegan

lol Katorade 

I'm eating some Lay's classic chips. They are such salty goodness. I might follow up with a dill pickle


----------



## Angellore

Ritter Sport Dark Chocolate coated Marzipan. Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Angellore said:


> Ritter Sport Dark Chocolate coated Marzipan. Mmmmmmmmmm.



OMG I loooooooove that! I love all the ritter sports but the marzipan and the yogurt are my faves!


----------



## Tad

Best sandwich I've made in ages.....a very nice, flat, sandwich bun, coated with a dijon mustar/horseradish mix on one side, then I sliced up a lamb sausage to cover the bun, then heaped on baby spinach and sliced on some sweet red pepper. It was all pretty random, but the tastes just came together brilliantly! I just wish I had a second one now


----------



## Saxphon

Thursday AM Breakfast ...
12 slices of French Toast, 6 slices of Bacon, juice and coffee.
Man, I am so ready for lunch.


----------



## Mishty

A "BBQ chicken" tv-dinner with corn on the cob and two yeast rolls with honey butter....Doesn't butter cure cramps?


----------



## Amatrix

craisins and cheetos... with half a liter of fanta strawberry.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

These....and they are good!  

View attachment 100_1456.JPG


----------



## Suze

chocolate-coated corn cones (smash)

so.effin.good.


----------



## HottiMegan

cheesecake bites.. chocolate and strawberry mmmm


----------



## Cors

Stuffed turkey with bacon on top, yum.


----------



## steely

A big ol'32 ounce bottle of water.


----------



## SMA413

Caesar salad


My mom makes the best. :eat2:


----------



## liz (di-va)

Oh the deliciousness! Thin slices of leftover grilled marinated flank steak dipped in a mix of mayo and grainy mustard.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Fish, rice, mixed veggies, and a little sub.


----------



## Cors

Mussels in garlic butter with warm crusty bread! 

And oh, vanilla ice cream topped with coco pops.


----------



## Wild Zero

Little cousin came through today with the Caramel Delites, OMG


----------



## Brandi

Little mini lemon and raspberry tarts

Reeses peanut butter cups


----------



## Suze

jelly beans

they're fake though


----------



## Cors

Beer battered fries topped with yummy cheddar sauce with turkey.


----------



## TearInYourHand

A delicious homemade pizza. I bought some dough from my fave pizza shop and topped it with sliced tomato, fresh mozz, mushrooms, oil cured black olives, fresh basil, and red pepper flakes. Finished it off with a drizzle of balsamic and olive oil.


----------



## SMA413

I'm thoroughly enjoying a handful of Reese's peanut butter hearts and a big ol' bottle of water.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Girl scout cookies, I bought like six boxes not too long ago.
The lemonades are amazing.


----------



## Brandi

:eat1::eat1::eat1:Apple pie flavoured ice cream


----------



## cold comfort

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Girl scout cookies, I bought like six boxes not too long ago.
> The lemonades are amazing.



i personally just stocked up on five boxes last week and am making my way through the third. mmmm mmm delicious.

BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY ... where the hell have you been, SS?! hasn't it been forever and a day???


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

cold comfort said:


> i personally just stocked up on five boxes last week and am making my way through the third. mmmm mmm delicious.
> 
> BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY ... where the hell have you been, SS?! hasn't it been forever and a day???



It has been a long while!
I dunno, I guess I just don't use my computer as much these days.

Can't say if I'll be back regularly, but it's always nice to stop by here.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A pint of pineapple-coconut ice cream - mmmmmm


----------



## Tanuki

Real McCoys and Orange Juice!


----------



## ahtnamas

homemade cheesecake with fresh blackberries on top


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Red wine, cheese, fruit, and creme brulee.... Life is good! :wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone

susieQ said:


> jelly beans
> 
> they're fake though



Just outside the town I live in is a dime store that sells the jumbo jelly beans in so many different flavors. They are fantastic! They even sell the old nostalgic candy too. 
http://jumbojellybeans.com/


----------



## katorade

Pan-roasted pork tenderloin and baby carrots in an apricot, pineapple, and thyme reduction with a side of oven-roasted potatoes. :eat2: How is pork tenderloin so cheap and yet so tasty??


----------



## Cors

I just tried some Cadbury creme eggs for the first time and yikes, I am not liking the disgustingly syrupy sticky centre! Caramel and orange creme doesn't make it better either. :/


----------



## Friday

Columbus premium Genoa salami. It is divine even though I may pay dearly later for it. :eat2:


----------



## Neen

a veggie wrap, bag of baked chips, iced green tea, and a peach!


----------



## Cors

My flatmate brought some yummy wasabi crackers from Japan and it is bursting with flavour! I'm hooked!


----------



## Saxphon

Saturday AM ...
Country style potatoes, cooked with garlic, onion, bell pepper, oregano, then scrambled together with eggs, a couple of apples and grape juice.
Oh, and a cup of java .....


----------



## That1BigGirl

Here's my... weirdness. Yes, I have two drinks currently.

Diet Sunkist 
Coffee
Cajun seasoned imitation crab meat over a fried style cajun seasoned rice. (I normally do not eat the imitation crap, but the cajun seasoning added a nice kick and made it taste less like rubber. Since I didn't purchase the meat, I guess I can't complain).


----------



## Jigen

I'm having a mini-mars... Just after gnocchi and gorgonzola. ^_^


----------



## HottiMegan

My mom and dad flew out from Chicago and brought me some home made banana bread. MMMMMMMM It's so good!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

I ordered myself a nice platter of sushi because I've been craving it all day. Spicy Maki Combo, it's yellowtail, salmon, and tuna, all with this spicy seasoning. Inappropriately delicious.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Chicken and Dumplings. I am full and happy.


----------



## Orchid

a fruit salad


----------



## Cors

Haagen Dasz vanilla ice cream with summer berries, and some mango juice.


----------



## MisticalMisty

slightly warmed brie on crackers...

it's my first time to try brie and I like it!


----------



## AnotherJessica

fresh tuna and a huge beautiful salad!!!


----------



## Cors

MisticalMisty, Brie cheese is absolutely wonderful! You should try warming it with fruit or jam! 

Just had some steamed tofu with soy sauce, garlic and chilli oil! The texture is amazing!


----------



## Tanuki

Sausage rolls, yum yum~


----------



## MamaLisa

tim tams :eat2:


----------



## Tanuki

MamaLisa said:


> tim tams :eat2:



I LOVE tim tams! O_O!

They are sometimes hard to find here though, I have to substitute them with penguins, but a penguin slam doesn't sound quite as good or nice as a tim tam slam~


----------



## MisticalMisty

a bowl of banana nut cheerios..OMG..so good


----------



## MamaLisa

T-Bear said:


> I LOVE tim tams! O_O!
> 
> They are sometimes hard to find here though, I have to substitute them with penguins, but a penguin slam doesn't sound quite as good or nice as a tim tam slam~



they have a few different types.. double choc coat... caramel centre... white chocolate etc..

im happy to send u some lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Nature Valley apple crisp granola bars and Tim Horton's coffee :eat2:


----------



## Neen

Lunchtime! Half a bologna, cheese, veggie sandwich. Dill pickle. green apple. Handful of baked bbq chips. And about a gallon of green tea.


----------



## KayleeKurves

banana split cheesecake.......OMG!! it is pure bliss!!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Cors said:


> Mussels in garlic butter with warm crusty bread!
> 
> And oh, vanilla ice cream topped with coco pops.



oh good god.....you had me at garlic butter.


Sat here at 6:30 in the morning, with nooooothing to eat


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Veggie Margharita pizza: thin crust; just a touch of marina sauce; fresh mozzarella; green, red and yellow bell peppers; mushrooms, red onions and of course the mandatory toppings of oregano, hint of garlic and fresh grated Parmesan. Mmmmmmm


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm eating a piece of confetti cake with penuche frosting. I made it since we celebrated Max's birthday a month early since my folks were in town


----------



## Lovelyone

an Irish calzome with meat, taters, spices, and cheese. Its yummy


----------



## Surlysomething

Chocolate chip and Skor toffee cookies


i'm not eating them yet but they're going in the over!

:eat2:


----------



## MamaLisa

OneWickedAngel said:


> Veggie Margharita pizza: thin crust; just a touch of marina sauce; fresh mozzarella; green, red and yellow bell peppers; mushrooms, red onions and of course the mandatory toppings of oregano, hint of garlic and fresh grated Parmesan. Mmmmmmm



oh angel darling.. yummo!

except i have to have a pile of some sort of meat on it :blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MamaLisa said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *OneWickedAngel*
> 
> 
> _Veggie Margharita pizza: thin crust; just a touch of marina sauce; fresh mozzarella; green, red and yellow bell peppers; mushrooms, red onions and of course the mandatory toppings of oregano, hint of garlic and fresh grated Parmesan. Mmmmmmm_
> ------
> oh angel darling.. yummo!
> except i have to have a pile of some sort of meat on it :blush:



and speaking of dinner Lisa dearie...

OWA's Slap-yo-Sicilian-mama-she-can't-touch-it homemade lasagna. I won't tell ya all of the ingredients, but let's just say that ground beef, sweet and hot Italian sausages, are barely the beginning of the feast!


----------



## Flyin Lilac

A grilled cheese sandwich on oat bran bread, and a bowl of Campbell's vegetable soup.

To be followed by 2 buttercake cupcakes with milk chocolate frosting, while I watch Family Guy DVDs. Just wish I had some milk, damnit.


----------



## Tanuki

Toast with chocolate spread on... feels naughty and I love it~


----------



## MamaLisa

OneWickedAngel said:


> and speaking of dinner Lisa dearie...
> 
> OWA's Slap-yo-Sicilian-mama-she-can't-touch-it homemade lasagna. I won't tell ya all of the ingredients, but let's just say that ground beef, sweet and hot Italian sausages, are barely the beginning of the feast!



im italian hun.. my nonna's recipe for lasagne is amazing..

when u come visit me..ill be sure i make it for u! :eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Shrimp Pad Thai, Sticky Rice and Thai Iced Tea


Lisa Ditto here for coming to NYC - I'll serve you the OWA special! You may not smack Nonna (if you like living), but you will Raive!


----------



## tinkerbell

A sandwich and some cheddar and pizza flavored gold fish. And some strawberry banana yogurt. I'm going to finish it off with a dove caramel filled chocolate.


----------



## Neen

2 dill pickles and a few sips of pickle juice.. mmm! (No i am not pregnant!) i just love me some pickle juice!:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Brandi

I've been pretty stressed lately and craving weird things...I found this recipe...and ooohhh it's making me feel a little better...and I'm eating some now!

Bacon Toffee

As made with the English Toffee recipe from Thursday Night Smackdown


1 pound of bacon, sliced into very thin strips, fried until very crispy and drained on paper towels 
1 pound unsalted butter 
2 1/3 cups granulated sugar 
1/4 cup light corn syrup 
1/4 cup water 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
Line a rimmed half-sheet pan with a silpat or parchment paper. Set aside.

Put all the ingredients except the bacon into a large, heavy saucepan over medium-high heat. Go with a larger pot than you think youll need because the toffee has a tendency to boil up the sides. You really dont want that to happen. Have you ever had hot toffee on your skin or tried to clean it off the stove? Dont go there.

Bring to a boil, stirring frequently. Cook until the mixture hits 300F on a candy thermometer. This goes fast once you hit about 200F, so dont walk away from the pan. You will regret it if you do. Trust me and the big, sooty, burned sugar mess I had to clean up once.

Once the toffee mixture hits 300F, stir the crispy bacon in and pour immediately into the prepared pan. Use a silicone or offset spatula to gently spread the toffee into an even layer. And do not, no matter how BADLY you want to, lick that spatula if you want to keep your tongue. Again, I ask you to trust me here!

Allow to rest at room temperature until the toffee has cooled and firmed completely. When completely cool, break into pieces with your hands. Store, refrigerated, in a zipper top bag in the back of the fridge to discourage people from snitching it when they think youre not looking.

What to do with this bounty of bacon toffee? Well, Im going to make some bacon toffee chocolate chip cookies, and some bacon toffee vanilla ice cream, and Im going to eat a lot of it all by itself. Just because I can.

Keeps in the fridge for weeks.


----------



## That1BigGirl

Scrambled egg and cheese on cinnamon raisin toast... sounds weird, but it's a sweet combo.


----------



## Neen

Bowl of Lucky Charms cereal. Coconut coffee!


----------



## Ivy

a 5th avenue..best candy bar EVER.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Taco Salad Bowl


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Corn flakes with sprinkled brown sugar and skim milk


----------



## That1BigGirl

Grilled ham and cheese on Pumpernickel and seasoned fries.


----------



## sugar and spice

Gummy Bears :eat2:


----------



## That1BigGirl

Cocoa Krispies with sliced banana and coffee


----------



## Cors

Fresh double chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Ham sandwich with fresh baby spinach...mmmmmmm


----------



## Tanuki

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups O_O!

For the first time in like 10 years!

My mum found some and got me 'em~ 

Nom Nom Nooommmmm


----------



## Cors

T-Bear said:


> Reese's Peanut Butter Cups O_O!
> 
> For the first time in like 10 years!
> 
> My mum found some and got me 'em~
> 
> Nom Nom Nooommmmm



Oooooo where did she get them from? *steals one*


----------



## Tanuki

Cors said:


> Oooooo where did she get them from? *steals one*



Tesco believe it or not!

She said they were offer at the end of the isles, maybe they will be appearing in more shops soon!


----------



## Amatrix

cinnamon oatmeal, toblerone and a moutain dew.:eat2:


----------



## Fascinita

Two bites of chocolate bar left from earlier today.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Peanut Butter Kit Kat


----------



## Suze

i'm kinda depressed and have a hangover so atm I'm switching between:

lots of peanut chocolate bars
cheetos rip off
fanta mandarine
mini pizza's


----------



## Tanuki

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Peanut Butter Kit Kat



I love those... I love kit kats and I love peanut butter, so they are awesome hehehe


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Cheerios with Silk vanilla soy milk


----------



## Cors

Just had a ripe, juicy mango! I swear it gives me more of a high than chocolate!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Whole wheat pasta with extra mushroom pasta sauce:eat1:


----------



## Tracii

Working on two big bear claws. yummy.


----------



## HottiMegan

While my rice dinner cooks, i made smoothies. Im sucking it down at the moment. A boatload of strawberries, oranges and raspberries with vanilla soy milk. mmmm


----------



## Cors

Chocolates with a crisp orangey honeycomb centre. More white-chocolate champagne truffles - Sainsbury's own brand but decent!


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Campbell's Vegetable Beef Soup with crackers ... to be followed by 2 Reese's cups.


----------



## Surlysomething

A latte and chocolate chip cookie from the Patisserie. (Belgian bakery)
:eat2:


----------



## Orchid

one slice of toast with melted cheddar cheese and cayenne peppers:eat2:


----------



## sweet&fat

A carrot cake "muffin" with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## sugarmoore

wheat thins and sharp chedder


----------



## ahtnamas

Godiva chocolate cheesecake


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Haagen-Dazs Caramel Cone... Ooh it's so good! Sweet and salty! :eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Western Omelet with mushrooms, jalapeño peppers and pepper jack cheese


----------



## Cors

Spicy fried noodles with eggs and honey sausages!


----------



## tinkerbell

24 delicious cinnamon and brown sugar oven roasted almonds.


----------



## george83

just had a quater pound burger and a large chip from the local chip shop .


----------



## TearInYourHand

Pizza! With mushrooms, and some diet dr. pepper to drink.


----------



## IdahoCynth

A Marie Callenders parmesan chicken pot pie. I love these things.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Just finished a homemade oatmeal bar and a glass of skim milk


----------



## Orchid

three slices of pineapple


----------



## Mishty

A sponsor for St.Jude in my town took up donations yesterday for a hot chicken lunch plate....

Right now as I type at my desk, I'm chewing the last bite of a homemade double walnut brownie, and I'm washing it down with fresh squeezed lemonade! I just ate my smoked/bbq chicken, baked beans, cole slaw, fried rolls, and pickle relish. I'm feelin' pretty good about donating 10 bucks to St.Jude, since only a few people in the office did, and now all these hungry burger eatin' fools are drooling over my lunch. :eat2:


----------



## Cors

Spicy crisps! Chorizo, cheese and chilli and Thai sweet chilli. 

Mango and coconut ice cream!


----------



## Orchid

just sampling the tomato chutney I am now busy cooking on the stovetop


----------



## Surlysomething

turkey and havarti panini + Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Mishty

Horehound sticks and orange-orange *vitamin*water . 

It's kinda weird together...


----------



## Uriel

chicken taquitos



Uriel


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Veggie omelet with pepper jack cheese and jalepeños, turkey bacon and a large hazelnut coffee


----------



## Cors

Caramelised onion and vinegar crisps. 

Nic-nacs. Don't like the texture or the strange Lemon and Scampi flavour. 

Starting on Milky Bars now.


----------



## Tracii

Home made habanaro dill pickles.Hot as hell but so yummy and a peanut butter triple decker sandwich.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Oatmeal with butter, whey low and coffee creamer.


----------



## Chef

Tootsie rolls... just can't get enough of these lil'buggers


----------



## Cors

Half a tub of Haagen Dasz Belgian Chocolate! 

My freezer isn't working properly so the ice cream came out all creamy instead of properly frozen. Grrrr.


----------



## Ample Pie

butter pecan ice cream and pretzels.


----------



## ValentineBBW

I wasn't very hungry for lunch - I had a half cup of cottage cheese and some popcorn.


----------



## Ivy

pizza bagels!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I am currently eating a 5 pack of Beef Sticks, And a Liter of Pepsi.

100 Calories in each beef stick. 400 in the pepsi.
... No Wonder their so Effing Addictive!



... -Swoon- I Love Meat and Soda. xD


----------



## Kbbig

A light snack: a pint of Dove Chocolate & Brownie Affair ice cream, huge glass of milk, a pepsi, and half a container of Pringles. Not all at once, mind you. :eat1:


----------



## Mishty

I'm eating really old sausage pizza from PaPa J's, nuked till steamy, but first I had to remove all the lil meat balls. Dipped in Hidden Valley, it wasn't great, but I mean, I'm not hungry.


----------



## itsbrookebaby_xo

mmmm chocolate cake with vanilla icing


----------



## bexy

An Aero chocolate mousse! It's my dessert, I had homemade soup and then pork casserole for dinner!


----------



## AnotherJessica

I made taco salad tonight and it totally hit the spot!!! The only thing I was missing was avocado. Couldn't find one in the grocery store...


----------



## bexy

Currently eating a giant lollipop!!


----------



## QueenB

currently WISH i was eating fried chicken & tacos :[


----------



## Tanuki

Fox's Bisquits!


----------



## Rowan

boiled cabbage with some margarine, salt and pepper on it and some fritos...yum yum


----------



## Mishty

Sara made this crazy cake batter cake.(truck boat truck )
It's made by pouring 2 cans of canned fruit in heavy syrup(she used fried apples and added a shitload of brownsugar and cinnamon), covering in a DRY box of super moist yellow cake mix, *cover* with a few heavy globs of butter, and on that sprinkle pecan peices and bake till it's....sinful. Add in my glass of cold milk.... :eat2:


Photos(bad web cam ones) just taken on my 4th portion: 

View attachment 152217.jpg


View attachment 152239.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

Mongolian BBQ from the dining hall. I came a little late, so I didn't have my normal variety of veggies, but they were closing up, and I loaded up on meat. lol


----------



## MamaLisa

its lunchtime at work.. and its friday so its my treat day.. 

i just ordered 2 serves of sui mai and a serve of char siu on fried rice..

OMG YUMMO!!!!!


----------



## Mathias

Golden Oreos!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Strawberry Milkshake from Steak-n-Shake... All I seem to want is ice cream lately. Its the only thing that sounds good


----------



## AnotherJessica

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Strawberry Milkshake from Steak-n-Shake... All I seem to want is ice cream lately. Its the only thing that sounds good



ME TOO! I've been on a haagen dazs binge all week. I've been wanting to try butter pecan for 2 days now so I finally picked some up to have tonight.


----------



## mossystate

Time to suck some caramel. I am about to enjoy a Caramello.


----------



## shinyapple

I am about to go watch TV with some microwave popcorn, doctored with real melted butter and salt. The only person I've ever been able to share popcorn with is my BF from high school since we both like it saltier than most.

I also have the last three homemade soft gingersnaps and some diet Mountain Dew.


----------



## Tracyarts

Breakfast, which today is some cantaloupe and honeydew melon, a croissant, a piece of farmer's cheese, and a little glass of tomato juice (and I wish I had bought the low sodium kind because a big glass would be better).

Tracy


----------



## sugarmoore

i am eating a fresh fruit tartlet with orange slices and blueberrys on it :eat1:


----------



## Orchid

fresh fruit cup salad


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm having some lunch. Today it is a tuna sandwich on whole wheat bread, with tomato and cucumber. A lemonade vitamin water to drink. Mmmmm.


----------



## sugarmoore

a big fat slice of chocolate cake and a tall glass of 1%


----------



## Suze

TearInYourHand said:


> I'm having some lunch. Today it is a tuna sandwich on whole wheat bread, with tomato and cucumber. A lemonade vitamin water to drink. Mmmmm.


this has nothing to do with this thread, but i like tuna sandwiches and i just watched revolutionary road and i love gif's and you're cool, so...

Jack, NO!
whaaa


----------



## Cors

Indian takeaway! It is decent and I especially love the mango lassi.


----------



## TearInYourHand

susieQ said:


> this has nothing to do with this thread, but i like tuna sandwiches and i just watched revolutionary road and i love gif's and you're cool, so...
> 
> Jack, NO!
> whaaa



Awww! Thanks! I just finished reading Revolutionary Road, and I can't wait to see the movie (I'll prob. have to watch it on DVD though!). Great book, by the way.

Anyways....back on topic! I went out with some friends for tapas, and the other couple (I was with my BF) were such small eaters! I mean, I don't really consider myself a HUGE eater, but these guys were ridiculous! Since we were splitting everything, I had a bit of some delish tapas, and both my guy and I were still hungry, haha. So, now I'm at home, nibbling on some Icelandic chocolate (very milky...mmm) and a glass of red (shiraz-cabernet blend, for those who care )! I don't want to eat too much before bed (it makes me uncomfortable falling asleep), but I needed a bit!


----------



## Tracy

Reeses Pieces Pastel Eggs! :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm eating two grilled cheese and tofurky sammies. The first one is with eggless mayo on the outside (a suggestion in the grilled cheese thread, had to try it.. its gooooooooddddd) The second one is with butter since i wasn't sure if i'd like the mayo one


----------



## shinyapple

I just found out that the eggless mayo I buy completely disgusts the other people in my house. I prefer it since regular mayonaise just tastes like boiled eggs to me. I decided it was better not to tell them the Vegenaise is what I've been using in potato and macaroni salads for the last two summers :happy:

What they don't know...keeps me happier! lol



HottiMegan said:


> I'm eating two grilled cheese and tofurky sammies. The first one is with eggless mayo on the outside (a suggestion in the grilled cheese thread, had to try it.. its gooooooooddddd) The second one is with butter since i wasn't sure if i'd like the mayo one


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Crispy pork, peanut rice noodles. 

I made it from a magazine recipe and its.... nice but didnt look as nice as in the magazine. I didnt realise how nice minced pork is, since its dry fried 'til it goes into little browned crispy edged pieces. And it was cheaper than turkey, lamb or beef mince, yay.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

MamaLisa said:


> its lunchtime at work.. and its friday so its my treat day..
> 
> i just ordered 2 serves of sui mai and a serve of char siu on fried rice..
> 
> OMG YUMMO!!!!!




If you see this post, could you tell me what sui mai is? I love char siu, but can't have it any more as my fave takeaway that make me MSG - free food, have it prepared in advanced, with MSG, grrr. That lovely star anise flavour on the red edge reminds me of being about four yrs old and sitting on a cushion at the coffee table, sharing a special fried rice with one of my sisters.


----------



## HottiMegan

shinyapple said:


> I just found out that the eggless mayo I buy completely disgusts the other people in my house. I prefer it since regular mayonaise just tastes like boiled eggs to me. I decided it was better not to tell them the Vegenaise is what I've been using in potato and macaroni salads for the last two summers :happy:
> 
> What they don't know...keeps me happier! lol



lol having been a vegetarian my whole life, i have found out that when someone enjoys something and then find out that it's a veggie product, they get really grossed out. I had a friend eat two veggie dogs, enjoying them thoroughly, and threw them up after finding they weren't actual meat.

I really like the mayo from Trader Joes. I have no idea what the real thing tastes like but i use it in all my salads. You dont have to worry about the stuff turning on a picnic either!


----------



## Mathias

I had Perogies for dinner. :eat1:


----------



## Fascinita

Zucchini, steamed, drizzled with evoo and faintly dusted with fresh-ground five-pepper blend. Sandwich, dry tuna with minced Fuji apple and onion on multi-grain bread. Potato, baked, with yogurt and shredded cheddar. It's all very luxurious.


----------



## Cors

Ruby Ripples said:


> If you see this post, could you tell me what sui mai is? I love char siu, but can't have it any more as my fave takeaway that make me MSG - free food, have it prepared in advanced, with MSG, grrr. That lovely star anise flavour on the red edge reminds me of being about four yrs old and sitting on a cushion at the coffee table, sharing a special fried rice with one of my sisters.









Wiki link. Should be available in proper dimsum places!


----------



## Tooz

HottiMegan said:


> i have found out that when someone enjoys something and then find out that it's a veggie product, they get really grossed out. I had a friend eat two veggie dogs, enjoying them thoroughly, and threw them up after finding they weren't actual meat.



I have never understood this. I am not a vegetarian-- I love meat and such, but...

I also love non-meat-based things, as well. I am in the process of teaching myself how to work with tofu and make it tasty. People go, "EW, TOFU" or whatever and it just makes no sense. Then again, when I buy non-meat-based foods, I don't go into it thinking it'll be exactly like the meat-based item it tries to emulate.


----------



## Emma

Just eating my first ever stack of pancakes and mmm I hope it's the first of many.


----------



## girliebbw

I'm having pancakes & sausage! Yum!


----------



## MisticalMisty

HottiMegan said:


> I'm eating two grilled cheese and tofurky sammies. The first one is with eggless mayo on the outside (a suggestion in the grilled cheese thread, had to try it.. its gooooooooddddd) The second one is with butter since i wasn't sure if i'd like the mayo one



HA..SEE..I was right


----------



## Orchid

fruitsalad


----------



## george83

Just had 2 gammon steaks, chips and baked beans .


----------



## Surlysomething

Delicious coffee, a cherry turnover and some ice cold water.

:eat2:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Arrrrrrrrrrrbys. 

French Dip and Swiss (With Au Jus [Not like my mother's, but it's still good ]), curly fries, and a roastburger.


----------



## LinCanDo66

A Wendy's double cheeseburger, side salad with ranch, and a large Frosty. I'm eating at my desk while I work. That's the kind of multitasking I like!


----------



## AnotherJessica

Ok, so I just had what is called a PMS cookie tonight and it was SO AMAZING. I had never heard of it until tonight. If you like the salty/sweet combination then it's definitely worth a try. There are different variations of the recipe so if it's something you want to try, google it and see what looks good to you!


----------



## Miss Jayde

I just finished a toasted cheeseymite roll (cheese and vegemite from bakers delight) with extra cheese, poached egg and vegetarian schnitzel. Its my fav toasted sandwich!:eat2:


----------



## AnotherJessica

So I bought the banana nut Cheerios to try and didn't like it but I thought I would give it another try tonight and I actually only like it but only without milk!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

AnotherJessica said:


> So I bought the banana nut Cheerios to try and didn't like it but I thought I would give it another try tonight and I actually only like it but only without milk!



Just an FYI, but if you go to the Cheerios website or search here at Dims, I believe there were at least two recipes posted for using the cereal. And since you like it dry, you might like the recipes.


----------



## AnotherJessica

D_A_Bunny said:


> Just an FYI, but if you go to the Cheerios website or search here at Dims, I believe there were at least two recipes posted for using the cereal. And since you like it dry, you might like the recipes.



Cool, I checked out the Cheerios website and found a recipe for chocolate-banana bread that looks pretty good. I think I'll try that one!


----------



## Tracii

Well its was 1:00 am so I hit the taco bell and got a 10 pack and two chili cheese burritos It was very tastey. burp!
Had a bowl of cherry cheesecake ice cream too.Yumm-o.::eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

home-made potato chips,mmmm


----------



## Big Butt Asshley

I just finished my lunch...today I had chopped antipasto and bruschetta. It was really yummy and had TONS of garlic!!! :eat1:


----------



## Fascinita

Pasta salad and fresh fruit cup. Pretty good, especially the big chunks of pineapple. Yum.


----------



## Fascinita

And now... Yogurt parfait with granola, and an Odwalla Mo'Beta juice. Mmmm mmmm. Luxury in a bottle.


----------



## mossystate

A small piece of Xmas chocolate/peppermint fudge. Bottle of room temp water.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Vanilla granola (dry) and Raisinets.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A Couple 8 Packs of Beef Sticks, Some Devil'd Eggs, and some Green Olives.


Freaking Weakness's.. 

><


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm eating some Chinese takeout. General tso's tofu, veggie fried rice, and steamed dumplings, for all those interested 

I've been eating so much Easter and Passover food, with my family, and with friends, that I'm sick of it!! I'm sick of matzoh, of ham, of lasagna, etc.... 

Tonight was my first night back in the apartment after a long weekend, and even though I came home with lots of leftovers, I needed something different! Hence, the Chinese takeout. mmmMmm... hits the spot


----------



## Cors

Tofu with chicken and mushrooms, spaghetti carbonara and yummy, thick pear juice.


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cdIx-tWFug&feature=channel_page


----------



## Surlysomething

toasted/melted marble cheddar and mozzarella on sesame white bread

:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

spring roll salad. It's so good i might have seconds. See everyday photo thread for pics


----------



## Ivy

noodles with veggies and teriyaki sauce!!!! :eat1:


----------



## Cors

English breakfast! Baked beans, eggs, sauteed mushrooms, scrambled eggs and some toast with Marmite.


----------



## edino

I'm finishing KFC left overs right now... and probably have some wine and cheese later... When I drink wine, I Typically get back to food again... all brakes are loose. I got ice cream in the fridge... and the Pizza store delivers happily to me....


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm eating another spring roll salad. I can't get enough of this stuff!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I'm eating low fat vanilla yogurt mixed with swirls of fresh berries. :eat2:


----------



## mossystate

A slab of fresh pineapple.


----------



## Cors

Chunky vegetable soup with a foot-long garlic baguette, fresh from the oven!


----------



## Tracii

Went to a new BBQ place tonight and had the beef brisket dinner.
It came with potato salad,baked beans 2 corn muffins and a big pile of brisket.It was really good so I ate there and got one to go and eating it right now it is absolutly yummy.
The guy took my to go order and said still hungry?I said yeah a little.


----------



## MatthewB

A _teensy_ bowl of caramel/cinnamon ice cream.


----------



## Tracii

Matt thats sound so good never heard of it.I will HAVE to try that.


----------



## SuperMishe

Reeses and diet coke... lol


----------



## DeniseW

I made the BEST egg salad today with tons of onions so I'm sucking down an egg salad sandwich and some tater tots, it's the best thing to eat before going to bed....lol


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Whole fresh radishes. Crispy and zesty.


----------



## Tracii

Got some Reeses ice cream to night and its really good never tried it before.


----------



## Cors

Tracii said:


> Got some Reeses ice cream to night and its really good never tried it before.



I adore Reese! Pity they are so rare and expensive here, and of course the ice cream is nowhere to be found.


----------



## mossystate

D_A_Bunny said:


> Whole fresh radishes. Crispy and zesty.



Not those frozen radishes? Canned? Freeze dried?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mossystate said:


> Not those frozen radishes? Canned? Freeze dried?



OK, I just want you to know that my original response was going to be - "they make frozen, canned or freeze dried radishes?" And then I got it. Sometimes I AM the dumbass! You got me.


----------



## Cors

Just had a selection of swiss rolls with thick cream. Chocolate, strawberry, coffee and lemon.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Ben N Jerrys- Mission to marzipan after some delicious spare ribs from my neighborhood chinese place...really meaty and not saucy, the way I LIKE em
yummmmm*


----------



## protuberance




----------



## Surlysomething

protuberance said:


>



Damn. What are those delicious looking blocks of color?


----------



## protuberance

Surlysomething said:


> Damn. What are those delicious looking blocks of color?



They're called rainbow cookies. They're Italian and they're phenomenal. They taste even better than they look.


----------



## Cors

Ooh, rainbow cookies! I've never seen them around, but they sure sound delicious! Must get my grubby paws on some. 

I just had Thai takeaway. Pineapple rice with deep-fried fish!


----------



## protuberance

They're everywhere here in New York. Even at the supermarket. Even if you have to have them shipped, they're totally worth it. They're three cookies on top of one another, with jelly, or sometimes honey, in between. Then, they're covered in chocolate. Here's a link where you can get some, but I suggest finding them elsewhere, because they charge too much.


----------



## Cors

Are they American? I've never actually seen them around in Italy. I found a couple of places in the UK that do sell them though, but mostly around Christmas.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fresh steamed artichoke.. mmmm i am eating it now so i don't have to share it with Max later.. i'm a selfish mom aren't i!?


----------



## MissToodles

Cors said:


> Are they American? I've never actually seen them around in Italy. I found a couple of places in the UK that do sell them though, but mostly around Christmas.



It's an Italian American thing, easily found at most Italian bakeries around here. It's usually almond flavored cake with a raspberry jelly filling. delicious! The brand I see in the supermarkets here is by Joey's, but I can't find a website for the company (they also produce black & white cookies)


----------



## collegeguy2514

lightly salted roasted peanuts


----------



## protuberance

Cors said:


> Are they American? I've never actually seen them around in Italy. I found a couple of places in the UK that do sell them though, but mostly around Christmas.



I'm not sure. I think they might be an Italian American thing.


----------



## Proner

I maked crepes lunch with bacon egg, salmon and ciboulette and chocolate banana. And cider to drink


----------



## Chef

Doritos "Late Night Tacos at Midnight".. the whole bag too.


----------



## PamelaLois

Leftover creamed chipped beef, more commonly known as SOS. MMMMMMM, comfort food


----------



## runningman

Galaxy 'roasted and caramelised hazelnut' chocolate. :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

Mike and Ike original fruit flavor candy.:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

White cheese popcorn.


----------



## Tracii

I had the urge for BBQ so I bought two pulled beef brisket dinners one with baked beans and cole slaw.The other with green beans and potato salad and onion rings.
They were super tastey so now I'm stuffed.


----------



## sugarmoore

im eating huge chocolate chip cookie! soft in the middle and crispy on the edges.....heaven


----------



## TearInYourHand

Baguette slices with Boursin cheese (like a creamy, soft cheese with garlic and herbs) and tomato. Some slices I made with the cheese and apples. A new wine (for me anyway) recommended by the guy who works at the wine shop near my apartment, it is called Primitivo (that's the grape). It is simply delicious, smooth and dry. :eat2:


----------



## Diego

Not what I eat, but what i am wanting. Do we have a craving thread? If we do then I apologize later 

Calamari rings! :smitten:


----------



## goofy girl

pizza with extra cheese, pepperoni and olives. heaven :wubu:


----------



## edino

I have been stuffing myself today with lots of snacks. Highlight for me is 8 pieces of KFC and large onion rings in one go.


----------



## Chef

Honey Roasted peanuts


----------



## Scarlette

A whole loaf of garlic bread


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I thought drinking would be a better idea than studying... Senioritis has kicked in big time! 


But I'm eating some Honey BBQ Fritos twists, sooo good! Someone please take the bag away from me!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Homemade macaroni and cheese with four different cheeses and all sorts of spices, not sure what but it's crazy delicious.


----------



## edino

I'm starting to take account of what I eating. Its only morning and had already this morning a plate of buffet breakfast loaded with all you can think off... and nice toasted white bread with butter... Right now I'm enjoying a cheese cake and coffee sitting behind my HP Mini netbook in Star bucks.


----------



## Chef

Vernors Ginger Ale and peanuts


----------



## Tooz

Panini made with some naan, Teddie PB and bananas, as wel as A&W Diet Cream Soda


----------



## cold comfort

Tooz said:


> Panini made with some naan, Teddie PB and bananas, as wel as A&W Diet Cream Soda



chicken and jojos are no match for the above (and now i'm just kind of staring at them and wishing they'd just transform into the exact meal mentioned above), however... a funny little dialogue goes along with my standard ohioan meal, so i thought i'd divulge the details:

Jennifer
1:51
eating jojos
right now

Ivy! Ivy!
1:51
you are a cunt
with excellent taste in food.

Jennifer
1:51
like i just put one in my mouth
just now
i'm chewing
on a jojo

Ivy! Ivy!
1:51
i hate you
so much
and i hope that your jojo
burns your mouth
and you spit it out
onto your computer
and that there is so much drool
that it breaks it.

Jennifer
1:52
YOU ARE A CUNT
MY NEW MACBOOK
YOU'D WISH DEATH UPON IT
YOU WHORE
i'm sorry
i just swallowed my jojo
you were saying?
also
while eating my chicken and jojos
i am sitting right by the big windowed doors
in my underwear

Ivy! Ivy!
1:54
hahahahahahahaha

Jennifer
1:54
and two guys on a golf cart just drove by

Ivy! Ivy!
1:54
im in bed
naked
with my mabook

Jennifer
1:54
WEBCAM
hahahaha

Ivy! Ivy!
1:54
tiled on my stomach
and
my windows are open
and people keep looking in
but uh

Jennifer
1:54
NICE HAHAHAHA

Ivy! Ivy!
1:54
im too lazy to stand up
and shut my blinds
we are classy

Jennifer
1:54
we are the definition of class





...........


----------



## Ivy

cold comfort said:


> chicken and jojos are no match for the above (and now i'm just kind of staring at them and wishing they'd just transform into the exact meal mentioned above), however... a funny little dialogue goes along with my standard ohioan meal, so i thought i'd divulge the details:
> 
> Jennifer
> 1:51
> eating jojos
> right now
> 
> Ivy! Ivy!
> 1:51
> you are a cunt
> with excellent taste in food.
> 
> Jennifer
> 1:51
> like i just put one in my mouth
> just now
> i'm chewing
> on a jojo
> 
> Ivy! Ivy!
> 1:51
> i hate you
> so much
> and i hope that your jojo
> burns your mouth
> and you spit it out
> onto your computer
> and that there is so much drool
> that it breaks it.
> 
> Jennifer
> 1:52
> YOU ARE A CUNT
> MY NEW MACBOOK
> YOU'D WISH DEATH UPON IT
> YOU WHORE
> i'm sorry
> i just swallowed my jojo
> you were saying?
> also
> while eating my chicken and jojos
> i am sitting right by the big windowed doors
> in my underwear
> 
> Ivy! Ivy!
> 1:54
> hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Jennifer
> 1:54
> and two guys on a golf cart just drove by
> 
> Ivy! Ivy!
> 1:54
> im in bed
> naked
> with my mabook
> 
> Jennifer
> 1:54
> WEBCAM
> hahahaha
> 
> Ivy! Ivy!
> 1:54
> tiled on my stomach
> and
> my windows are open
> and people keep looking in
> but uh
> 
> Jennifer
> 1:54
> NICE HAHAHAHA
> 
> Ivy! Ivy!
> 1:54
> im too lazy to stand up
> and shut my blinds
> we are classy
> 
> Jennifer
> 1:54
> we are the definition of class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAA.

oh god i love you.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Ahahah, oh wow.


----------



## Tad

super yummy cake filled with cream and strawberries. 

There is a truly amazing bakery just down the street from my work, so people bring in cake from there fairly often. One of the small benefits of working here


----------



## Adamantoise

All my chocolate digestive biscuits,and a can of diet cola.


----------



## PhatChk

A cup of coffee, a croissant with butter and grape jelly mmmmm


----------



## Chef

A italian sausage sandwich with marinara and fresh mozz on sourdough.

Very Messy.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Unagi, eel rolls, I ordered a bunch earlier because I love them, possibly my favorite sushi roll. :wubu:


----------



## Cors

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Unagi, eel rolls, I ordered a bunch earlier because I love them, possibly my favorite sushi roll. :wubu:



Mine too! :wubu:

I just made Nutella/peanut butter/banana wholemeal sandwiches!


----------



## Pookie

Tuna and sweetcorn with plain yofu instead of mayo... very nice and better for you, with boiled potato chunks with skin on (since my microwave caught fire)


----------



## HottiMegan

left over lasagna


----------



## msmorga1

a milk shake, i decided to add up all the calories 

2 scoops of vanillia ice cream (320 cal)
2 tbsp chocolate syrup (200 cal)
8oz 2% milk (170 cal)
1 yoplay raspberry yogurt (130 cal)
4tbsp french vanilla coffee creamer (180 cal)

total 1130 cal of goodness


----------



## Tracyarts

Some assorted marinated olives. I go to Whole Foods and fill up a container with a little bit of several kinds of olives from the olive bar and then mix them all up so that I have a really good assortment to snack on.

Tracy


----------



## Rowan

the new pasta bowl pizza from domino's.....yum yum yum


----------



## Chef

some generic brand of sweet and spicy pork jerky


----------



## Darling Nickie

I'm about to pop some blueberry muffins in the oven! DELICIOUS! :eat2:


----------



## Chef

A fake Mr. Goodbar.


----------



## mossystate

A big banana.


----------



## wistful

Salt n pepper pistachios.The strange thing is that I can't decide whether I actually like them or not.I'm also about to eat an ounce of extra sharp cheddar..Now that I *know* I love.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

wistful said:


> Salt n pepper pistachios.The strange thing is that I can't decide whether I actually like them or not.I'm also about to eat an ounce of extra sharp cheddar..Now that I *know* I love.



That is so funny because I couldn't decide if I liked the salt n pepper pistachios either. They are definitely different. I know that I prefer just regular ones though.


----------



## Chef

Cheesy TaterTots with a A1/mayo dipping sauce... :happy:


----------



## MissToodles

dollar store pizza. it's freezer burnt. I'm hungry and didn't have lunch.


----------



## mossystate

MissToodles said:


> dollar store pizza. it's freezer burnt. I'm hungry and didn't have lunch.



I awwwwwwww'd...I cringed...I laughed. I guess we won't be seeing any pictures?


----------



## Chef

MissToodles said:


> dollar store pizza. it's freezer burnt. I'm hungry and didn't have lunch.



I laughed, I cried, you kissed a buck goodbye.


----------



## Malfiore

A slice of angel food cake topped with whipped cream and cold mandarin slices.


----------



## Chef

One pound Original from Fuddruckers, with everything. *urp*


----------



## AshleyEileen

My boo and I finished an entire Panormous Pizza from Pizza Hut today. :doh:


----------



## AlyssaLynne

Sammy's Woodfired Pizza - Two slices of the 5 cheese..... Too yummy....


----------



## Orchid

a strawberry & champagne chocolate I brought over from my holiday in Denmark I always bring a box with me they are large so one I eat is my fav


----------



## lily352

Cheddar and Sour Cream Lays chips, but I admit that I'm a tad jealous of that champagne and strawberry chocolate! That sounds amazing.


----------



## Hathor

Fudge Striped cookies


----------



## Fascinita

Coconut milk ice cream --made with coconut milk instead of dairy-- delicious... so creamy. Heaven. :eat1:


----------



## Chef

Sicilian Wrap (smoked turkey, peppers, greens, grilled onions, mozzarella, tomato pesto, with mayo, on a garlicly herby wrap)


----------



## TearInYourHand

A delicious lunch made from ingredients I got from the farmers market yesterday. Two toasted thick cut slices of sunflower bread, topped with goat cheese and sliced radish. Then sprinkeled with dill and poppy seeds. I'm also having a sliced apple and a big mug of coffee.


----------



## ChubbyFatAdmiror

Homemade Sugar Cookies


----------



## Orchid

Danish blue cheese


----------



## Tania

hummus and pita chips. and a bear claw.

with diet coke. because caloric irony is comedy.


----------



## disaster117

Tania said:


> hummus and pita chips. and a bear claw.
> 
> with diet coke. because caloric irony is comedy.



View attachment 63986


And a bear claw? Wow, I don't think I've ever been more jealous.


Right now I'm eating Fudge Grahams, fudge covered graham crackers yanno?
Holy. Shit. :eat2:


----------



## Tania

I LOVE THAT. 

*shares*


----------



## MzDeeZyre

6" Subway Melt on Italian Herbs and Cheese Bread:
Mayo, Honey Mustard, Lettuce, Pickle, Green Pepper, Parmasean and Salt and Pepper.


----------



## disaster117

Tania said:


> I LOVE THAT.
> 
> *shares*



Haha yeah my friend really likes Hummus (she introduced me to it) and I believe she has a shirt that had 'Hummus is Yummus' on it (or I imagined that.. maybe she just said it to me once), so I figured I'd look up the picture for ya!


----------



## Cors

I love hummus! All the strange little flavours, mmmm. I use it as a dip for celery, carrot sticks and the like pretty often too. 

I had BBQ chicken with a lovely tangy homemade sauce, mixed leaf salad with boiled eggs, crumbled feta cheese in some sort of honey vinegar, fresh nachos with cheese, salsa and guacamole and a bunch of random finger food. And ooh, a lovely selection of Danish alcohol. The homemade sweet wine with blackcurrants is to die for and the sweet licorice vodka is amazing. I also had some 96% vodka for the first time and ow, it burns.


----------



## SocialbFly

dry baked kentucky baked chicken, mac and cheese and almost all of their mini lemon cake...yummy....


----------



## intraultra

I made some super delicious banana bread with chocolate chips. I've had a piece with every meal I've eaten today


----------



## StarWitness

Extra-sharp white cheddar, Triscuits, and a bottle of Blue Moon. :eat2:


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Nacho cheese Bugles and a Golden Grahams chocolate marshmallow bar


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just made some sloppy joes.


----------



## Isa

Uninspired BBQ. This is the second of three recommended places in Louisville and so far each is less impressive than the other. I have one more to try, hopefully that can rescue Louisville, KY BBQ in my eyes. 

Damn but I miss Houston and the pits of home.


----------



## mossystate

Green grapes and cantaloupe...and water. Yesterday was a sodium filled frenzy.


----------



## goofy girl

Turkey, provolone and cucumber on sourdough


----------



## sugar and spice

My grocery store's brand of chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*air popped popcorn....i swear I could almost live on this :eat2:*


----------



## mediaboy

Steak Fries


----------



## liz (di-va)

Arancini from the local Italian deli! Yummy.


----------



## Weeze

mcd's qpc meal and a another pint of chocolate cupcake ice cream... that stuff is going to become a gross addiction quickly. 
also. yes.
it is 20 of 3 AM.
i am aware.


----------



## mossystate

half a cantaloupe and some peppers from a stir-fry....eh......who knows


----------



## Friday

Lays new Kettle chips with Sea salt and fresh cracked black pepper. By the bagful.


----------



## Rowan

a sunrise sunset smoothie from tropical smoothie cafe with added mango, kiwi and yogurt...and part of a burger with bacon and peanut butter. Yes..it sounds gross..but its delicious.


----------



## Chef

Bit o Honey


----------



## liz (di-va)

A smoothie made with:

frozen raspberries, mangoes, strawberries and dark cherries
pomegranate juice
grape juice
acai berry/mangosteen juice
stewed pomegranate tea

Here I am loving on it.


----------



## Chef

After a big breakfast... my client had these fresh cinnamon rolls waiting in the break room... you betcha I had one.


----------



## Orchid

cherries !


----------



## collegeguy2514

chips ahoy chewy cookies OMNOMNOM


----------



## sweet&fat

Orchid said:


> cherries !



me too! so delicious.


----------



## scroogey

mediaboy said:


> Steak Fries



they look SO nice!!

but err as for me 12 inch stuffed crust meat feast pizza mmmmmmmm


----------



## bexy

Bagel with cream cheese and smoked salmon....I've nearly finished it and that makes me sad as it is delish!


----------



## msbard90

buffalo chicken pizza and wings omnomnom :eat1: so delish


----------



## goofy girl

French vanilla coffee, fresh strawberry slices with vanilla yogurt, and a cheese danish :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

BBQ chicken breast which was heavily seasoned with cajun seasoning, put on a bun with a generous serving of goat cheese, grilled red pepper, lettuce and red onion. MMmmmm so good!


----------



## disaster117

Well, I'm not eating it right now, but about an hour and a half ago I was indulging in chocolate covered strawberries at my mom's friend's baby shower. There was like, a chocolate fountain, no joke. It was small but it was so cute and I was drooling.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

remains of a sirloin steak, covered with pepper sauce, in a sandwich with a nice mug of coffee


----------



## SuperMishe

Brownies!! But the best part is that I baked them myself in my NEW OVEN!! I finally have a working oven!!! yay!!!


----------



## Chef

corned beef reuben on dark rye with swiss, kraut, pickles, and a very interesting jalopeno/mayo sauce :eat2:


----------



## Tania

Diet Coke. JUST Diet Coke. 

I'm super-freaking hungry and there's no goddamn food in the house. AND I CANNOT LEAVE BECAUSE PEOPLE ARE HERE REMODELLING THE KITCHEN AND DINING ROOM. 

The delivery options at this point are pizza or Chinese food. Meh. 

My kingdom for a Boudin run?


----------



## bexy

An egg custard....nom nom nom!


----------



## bexy

Cream Cheese and Marmite sandwiches.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I made my German husband his first German meal here at home since I've known him (about four + yrs). It was simple - some sort of beer pork sausage from Trader Joe's, served with sweet onions and red peppers, supposedly "Authentic German Sauerkraut" from a can, slices of rosemary/olive oil bread on the side and mustard. The mustard was just plain ole Fleichmann's yellow mustard, so maybe the meal was more "Germanesque" than authentic, but it was really yummy.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just finished some quiznos.
A torpedo and a foot long. I made some salad on the side too, since my foot long didn't have enough veggies to satisfy my veggie with meat needs. A sub without "The works" or a side salad is not a sub GODDANGIT!


----------



## mossystate

Did your sandwich beg you to put it in?

And, did you pretend your name is Steve?


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

today I made blueberry & tangerine spice cake donuts and boy were they delicious=)

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## HottiMegan

Cupcakes with penuche frosting. yumm!!


----------



## knottedsouls

I just ate a kielbasa from a downtown street vendor ( I like living on the edge *L*) and am finishing up a small bag of doritos wishing I had grabbed the sun chips instead *L*


----------



## Rowan

Some Miso soup and terra chips


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Papa Johns pizza for the very first time ever. omg....sooo good!!!


----------



## Goddess Patty

a chicken caesar salad and some HUGE fresh cut up strawberries :eat2:


----------



## bexy

Chocolate brownies....nom!


----------



## PhatChk

I was too hungry, so I went to taco bell and went over board.
1 7layer burrito
1 chicken burrito
1 nacho
1 double decker
1 apple empanada
1 med soda

Did I mention I was REALLY hungry?!!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

One of those giant black and white cookies- yum!

And now I gotta go make myself some dinner- steak, rice and sauteed asparagus :eat2:


----------



## Fallenangel2904

mediaboy said:


> Steak Fries



I just licked my computer screen....real attractive....


----------



## D_A_Bunny

PhatChk said:


> I was too hungry, so I went to taco bell and went over board.
> 1 7layer burrito
> 1 chicken burrito
> 1 nacho
> 1 double decker
> 1 apple empanada
> 1 med soda
> 
> Did I mention I was REALLY hungry?!!



Did you like the new chicken burrito? I think it is awesome and it is only 89cents each. Because you need more than one. And as far as Taco Bell goes, I don't really think the list above was too big.


----------



## Chef

Oh yeah... its really good..


----------



## Rowan

Alexia Onion Strips.....mmmmmm 

View attachment onion.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Papa Johns, again, lol. I found a new love


----------



## Mishty

I'm eating some Starburst jellybeans while my King's Hawaiian rolls covered in garlic butter and motzy broil in the oven. :eat2:






BigBellySSBBW said:


> Papa Johns, again, lol. I found a new love



Dude! They have Papa J's in England? AWESOME


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Mishty said:


> I'm eating some Starburst jellybeans while my King's Hawaiian rolls covered in garlic butter and motzy broil in the oven. :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! They have Papa J's in England? AWESOME



Yes they do, lol. 2nd time this week they've been to my house!!!


----------



## Tanuki

A Snicker, or as my Mum calls it still... a Marathon Bar


----------



## Mishty

Chef Boyardee beef ravioli and buns smeared with garlic butter and broiled.
Cheap, quick and yummy. :eat1: 

View attachment 120523.jpg


----------



## wistful

A "very chocolate" brownie from Panera Bread.I don't think I've ever had anything I haven't enjoyed from Panera.I had a brownie craving..mission accomplished!


----------



## Chef

Some of these


----------



## sugar and spice

Blue Bunny Double strawberry ice cream.


----------



## Cors

I'm having a footlong meatball sub with looots of cheese and veggies from Subway.


----------



## shinyapple

wistful said:


> A "very chocolate" brownie from Panera Bread.I don't think I've ever had anything I haven't enjoyed from Panera.I had a brownie craving..mission accomplished!



Oooooh...I miss Panera since I moved to a place that doesn't have one. Getting there early enough to snag one was sometimes tricky, but their cinnamon crunch bagel with cream cheese? Fat girl breakfast HEAVEN :smitten: I could practically lick their honey walnut spread off a spoon too.


----------



## PamelaLois

plain M&Ms, and it must be in this order:

Brown
Yellow
Green
Red
Orange 

and I save the Blue ones for last, because blue is the best flavor


----------



## SoVerySoft

Chef said:


> Oh yeah... its really good..



My best friend LOVES thingamajigs but they are limited edition and she can't find them anymore. I found them a couple of times and bought out the store for her. 

oh - on topic - I am eating wasabi almonds and drinking Turkey Hill diet orange decaf iced tea. yummy! (and yeah, it's 4 am.)


----------



## goofy girl

Golden Oreos. And NO coffee  well, not et anyway


----------



## TearInYourHand

An asian pear! Sooooo what I was craving:eat2:


----------



## msbard90

i just made my self some pepperoni english muffin pizzas  super cute, super fast, and super YUMMY!!!


----------



## Rowan

A salad with bbq turkey and cheese on it and some southern style bbq baked beans and green beans


----------



## msbard90

Rowan said:


> A salad with bbq turkey and cheese on it and some southern style bbq baked beans and green beans



sounds yummy how do you make that one


----------



## Rowan

msbard90 said:


> sounds yummy how do you make that one



I wish i Could take the credit for this one, but i got it from a local bbq restaurant called David's BBQ that has THE best food!


----------



## msbard90

times like this make me wish i still lived in florida (sigh)


----------



## Orchid

iceland shrimps


----------



## MissToodles

had to improvise breakfast as I'm about to go off to the market.

morningstar black bean burger cut up and mixed with brown rice, salsa and a bit of a haas avocado.


----------



## BarbBBW

2 pieces of home made banana choc chip loaf! with butter of course!


----------



## BMOC

Went to the produce market yesterday and cleaned up on fruits and veggies. Right now I've got a bosc pear and a red delish apple on my desk. Going to Red Lobster for dinner later.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

I shouldn't really have but the last 3 caramel cracklepops out of the Marks & Spencer tub sitting in the kitchen.


----------



## msbard90

mountain dew and doritos yumm... brings me back


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

for supper I had 2 twin cheeseburgers, a small fry,and a 1 liter pepsi
right now I'm having a few pretzel rods,and a pepsi


----------



## msbard90

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> for supper I had 2 twin cheeseburgers, a small fry,and a 1 liter pepsi
> right now I'm having a few pretzel rods,and a pepsi



I love pepsi. I'm bad I probably drink a couple liters of soda a day.... I'm surprised I don't have ulcers and diabetes already


----------



## MissToodles

a cheese arepa


----------



## Lovelyone

Nothing, but I would love a nice big bowl of Breyers extra creamy chocolate ice cream with bananas, pecans, chocolate syrup and maraschino cherries on top. Thank goodness I buy groceries tomorrow.


----------



## bexy

Smoked salmon, cream cheese and Ryvita.

Nom!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Chicken Kiev - Crunchy Potato thingys and tomatoes - finished off with an orange


----------



## Tania

Big Mac, fries, and McNuggets.


----------



## DeniseW

are thingamajigs the same as whatchamacallits? Whatchamacallit is my favorite candy bar of all time!!!





SoVerySoft said:


> My best friend LOVES thingamajigs but they are limited edition and she can't find them anymore. I found them a couple of times and bought out the store for her.
> 
> oh - on topic - I am eating wasabi almonds and drinking Turkey Hill diet orange decaf iced tea. yummy! (and yeah, it's 4 am.)


----------



## Canonista

Tania said:


> Big Mac, fries, and McNuggets.



Try McNuggets in Burger King BBQ sauce.:eat2:

I had Tuna Helper for dinner ($6 dinner for my son and I)

There's a bannnana cream pie in the fridge for tomorrow. I want it soooo bad, but my son would be justifiably annoyed with me for making him wait if I had a slice (or ate the whole thing) after telling him he'd have to wait until tomorrow for some.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I made Spice cup cakes tonight- eating 2 of those with some cream cheese frosting. Very yummy! :eat2:


----------



## debz-aka

Well, I wasn't eating anything till I started reading this link. Now I've got fresh hot peanut butter chocolate chip cookies with a cup of Italian Roast coffee.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

plain, drained tuna from a can mixed with Vidalia Onion Vinaigrette with Roasted Red Pepper dressing. It's actually amazingly delicious.


----------



## BBWkat

Brioche. Yum


----------



## snuggletiger

I just finished the Pick Up Stix $4.99 orange chicken lunch special. Yeah the chili paste was kinda hot.


----------



## Lovelyone

cold homemade pizza. Deliciious.


----------



## KCBBW

Major yummmy.... lofthouse sugar cookies... they're the patriotic ones with red, white and blue sprinkles


----------



## Diego

Twisties, which I see are also not in America.

We have some good snacks in here Australia!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Ghiardelli milk chocolate chips.


----------



## soleil3313

I just ate a peanut butter/marshmallow fluff/nutella sandwich with a glass of chocolate milk.

I just had to share this news of deliciousness. 

:eat2:


----------



## BarbBBW

soleil3313 said:


> I just ate a peanut butter/marshmallow fluff/nutella sandwich with a glass of chocolate milk.
> 
> I just had to share this news of deliciousness.
> 
> :eat2:



yummmm one of my fav things to eat!!


----------



## Chef

Lemon Dill yellowfin tuna (in olive oil) straight from the can.. with a fork


----------



## mossystate

Bing and Rainier cherries. I got the Rainiers for $1.98lb. They are huge and perfect, and they are all mine. I'll be heading to the kitchen for some raspberries.


----------



## Brandi

Tuna salad sandwich with green onions, lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers and green peppers.


----------



## JeanC

Big plate of bagged salad topped with cheddar cheese chunks, avacado, krab and ranch dressing. Too hot for anything hot. 

Fresh cherries and chocolate ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Chef

Chicken, onion, and green pea curry


----------



## BarbBBW

Chef said:


> Chicken, onion, and green pea curry



yummmmy minus the curry!! haha


----------



## GutsGirl

A bit of a cheat, since I just finished eating, but I had vanilla ice-cream with frozen strawberries and whipped cream for its topping. Delicious, and I wish I had more. :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## mossystate

My 600th piece of green apple taffy.


I think I might puke.


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Ham, Salami and Swiss on White bread with a bag of Doritos and a a Coke!
I know boring, but I have to brown bag it most days of the week, LOL!!!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

2 Bacon Chops with Roast Veg followed by a small bar of Green & Black's Ginger Chocolate
Yum yum


----------



## Weejee

Just finished a bag of Fritos.:eat2:


----------



## BarbBBW

POPCORN!!! omg yumm


----------



## Weejee

Lobster with drawn butter sauce. A left over from the meal we had at Jacks two nights ago.


----------



## TearInYourHand

How the hell did lobster last you 2 days!?!??!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Chocolate covered peanuts.


----------



## tinkerbell

the last few unpopped kernels from a bag of popcorn. And hoping I dont break a tooth!


----------



## Orchid

herring and pickles


----------



## comaseason

See's candy.

mmmm chocolate.:eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I really want to be eating frozen custard right now (baaad craving) but the only place that sold it via drive thru around here closed.


----------



## goofy girl

Lorna Doone's and a decaf iced coffee.


----------



## wolfpersona

I just ate two cheesburgers from wendy's and leftover chinese food including beef and pork fried rice.:eat1: I wish i had ice cream or something in my freezer.


----------



## Chef

I haven't had a glazed donut in ages... I can't help it.. I need intervention! :eat2:


----------



## smithnwesson

:eat2: -Jim


----------



## BarbBBW

Chef said:


> I haven't had a glazed donut in ages... I can't help it.. I need intervention! :eat2:



i can make you glutten free donuts!! and a sugar free glaze for it,... dont you dare eat a damn glazed donut!! LOL


----------



## collegeguy2514

planters lightly salted dry roasted peanuts


----------



## pdesil071189

My mom's Chili Yummm!!!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Hot Cross Buns! - in the middle of summer no less


----------



## Weeze

Tuna fish on a bagel and swipes of batter from apple cake 

(not together )


----------



## pdesil071189

Molasses Cookies


----------



## JeanC

I'll be having two toasted cheese sammies with deli sliced honey ham in a few minutes. Lunch time is taking FOREVER to get here


----------



## MatthewB

Going to have a few slices of leftover pepperoni and bacon pizza; yum! :eat2:


----------



## pdesil071189

I Got my eye on some Corn Pops lol aint had breakfast yet lol


----------



## Tanuki

Mr. Porkys Pork Scratchings


----------



## HottiMegan

woof what a stressful day.. im taking comfort in creamy garlic shells.


----------



## intraultra

I try not to eat at crazy times (it's currently 3 am) but the chocolate chip cookies were calling me...again.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

just finished off smoked ham with roast potatoes and cauliflower cheese - washing it down with a mug of coffee.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Marinated flank steak (made up marinade with citrus, balsamic & stuff), bulgur wheat & quinoa cooked in chicken stock, and cole slaw with a (made-up) dressing of miso and lemongrass & stuff (aren't I vague). But all turned out great!


----------



## tinkerbell

a homemade banana strawberry and raspberry muffin. Yum.


----------



## SuperMishe

YoCrunch Yogurt and strawberry Pop Tarts. Sad, huh?


----------



## EvilPrincess

Hot dogs on lightly toasted buns - mustard ketchup and relish - 

Fired up the Charbroil -- it is there and it wanted to be used:wubu:


----------



## JeanC

The hubby has been craving sausage mcmuffins with cheese, but since we didn't want to pay MickyD's prices, I went out this morning and picked up what we needed to make our own.

I cut the bottom off a couple water chestnut cans from my recycling bin to make rings for the eggs, cooked up some bulk sausage in patties for hubby and since I can't do meat for the duration, picked up some portobello Garden burgers for me. Popped everything onto English muffins and add cheese and YUM!!!!!!!! 

:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Friday

We had BLT's, strawberries and cherries for brunch. For dinner we'll have tossed greens with fresh salad shrimp and a roasted garlic vinaigrette, NY strip marinated in minced garlic, soy sauce and Korean chile garlic paste and Yukon golds oven roasted with sweet onions, a little garlic, olive oil, pepper and sea salt. We'll also grill some asparagus and saute some corn in butter and cream. Dessert will be root beer floats made with Thomas Kemper's.


----------



## GutsGirl

Thai food from a genuine Thai restaurant -- eggrolls, white rice with shrimp toppings, several different types of sauce -- and Asian-style chicken wings from Wendy's, with a blueberry shake from a cookout place for dessert. :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## suebeehoney

A turkey club wrap and chips. Rotten dinner, but my meals are "grab it when you can" style lately. Working over 60 hrs a week will do that!


----------



## MatthewB

Had a good pizza from *Ronzio's* for dinner; anyone else from Rhode Island know what I'm talking about? :eat2:


----------



## Tooz

Chewy PB Kashi bar w/Nutella


----------



## Tooz

MatthewB said:


> Had a good pizza from *Ronzio's* for dinner; anyone else from Rhode Island know what I'm talking about? :eat2:



LOL every time I go down to Coventry w/the BF we hear those ads. That and when he listens to URI basketball online...


----------



## SoVerySoft

Friday said:


> We had BLT's, strawberries and cherries for brunch. For dinner we'll have tossed greens with fresh salad shrimp and a roasted garlic vinaigrette, NY strip marinated in minced garlic, soy sauce and Korean chile garlic paste and Yukon golds oven roasted with sweet onions, a little garlic, olive oil, pepper and sea salt. We'll also grill some asparagus and saute some corn in butter and cream. Dessert will be root beer floats made with Thomas Kemper's.



post pics pls. kthnxbai.


----------



## smithnwesson

SoVerySoft said:


> post pics pls. kthnxbai.



Yeah! Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## SoVerySoft

smithnwesson said:


> Yeah! Pics or it didn't happen.



exactly!!!


----------



## MissToodles

riceworks sweet chili crisps. 

View attachment 514RZmpdA9L._SL500_AA280_PIbundle-24,TopRight,0,0_AA280_SH20_.jpg


----------



## disaster117

A calzone with ricotta and mozzarella cheese, pepperoni, mushrooms, and bacon. Oh and two sides of buffalo mild chicken wing sauce to dip with, MMM. :wubu:


----------



## Fascinita

Whaddayacallems... clementines.


----------



## Friday

smithnwesson said:


> Yeah! Pics or it didn't happen.



LOL, we ate so late we were too hungry to stop and take pix. I also wimped on the asparagus but the rest was yummy. Going to have to hold us for a while because I'm barred from cooking until the cortisone injections I got yesterday kick in on my elbow. 

I'm still eating cherries though. Picked in Sis's orchard yesterday. :eat2:


----------



## Chef

Swiss cheese. er.. American Swiss cheese.


----------



## BarbBBW

yummy cheesecake with graham cracker crust! Topped with fresh strawberries and blueberries that i mixed with honey and heated up!:eat1: 

View attachment DSC01567.JPG


View attachment DSC01568.JPG


----------



## pjbbwlvr

I just finished an Amazing Ginormous Burrito, which was absolutely delicious! It came from the Chiplotle Grill here in Eatontown New Jersey. It was full of rice, chicken, beans, lettuce, tomatoe, and zillion other goodies! I'm so stuffed I think I'm going to take a nap, LOL!!!


----------



## Chef

Horehound Candy. From a bag of candy I grabbed many moons ago, and the only bits left were the horehound, clove, and ginger candies.


----------



## Esther

Fresh rice porridge


----------



## Chef

Late night omelet with monterey jack, jalapeño, yellow, and green peppers, pepperoni, ham, and kielbasa with Pace Red salsa on top. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Two big wedges of warm cornbread with butter washed down with chocolate milk.


----------



## suebeehoney

Believe it or not, I just ate some corned beef to get some major protein into my system before I head off to work in about 30 mins. Gives me the needed boost to get through the evening and not have to eat until I get home. 

Headed to my 2nd job, which is at a convenience store/gas station....convenience store food is NOT my friend.


----------



## tinkerbell

Microwaved kettle corn.


----------



## Rowan

some tomato soup with a few crackers in it to where they're soft.


----------



## goofy girl

MatthewB said:


> Had a good pizza from *Ronzio's* for dinner; anyone else from Rhode Island know what I'm talking about? :eat2:



I'm from RI, but I wouldn't eat Ronzio pizza to save my life (well...that's a bit of a stretch haha) but seriously...that stuff is crap. You can do better than that!! Where in RI are you??? 



Tooz said:


> LOL every time I go down to Coventry w/the BF we hear those ads. That and when he listens to URI basketball online...



Those commercials suck as bad as the food does. ugh


----------



## sugar and spice

I'm just about to eat a BlueBunny chocolate chocolate chip ice cream sandwich.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## mossystate

A Popsicle brand Big Stick.

I went to the store this morning, just to find something frozen and delicious. I have not had one of these in a long time. My squeal nearly escaped when I saw them. 

They are a pineapple/cherry swirl thingy. It's not a popsicle...it has a creamy-ish texture. 

If I am not careful, I will eat all six...today. Soooooo tasty. I am all excited over a popsicle. Kinda sad? I don't care.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Pepperidge Farm Key Lime Layer Cake and (I confess...) Hawaiian Punch. It was an impulse buy.

p.s. not a good combination, btw.


----------



## CrankySpice

SoVerySoft said:


> Pepperidge Farm Key Lime Layer Cake and (I confess...) Hawaiian Punch. It was an impulse buy.
> 
> p.s. not a good combination, btw.



I'm curious about how the cake was - I've never tried it, but I'm a biiiiiig fan of Edward's Key Lime Pie.

And now I want some pie. Dang it!


----------



## SoVerySoft

CrankySpice said:


> I'm curious about how the cake was - I've never tried it, but I'm a biiiiiig fan of Edward's Key Lime Pie.
> 
> And now I want some pie. Dang it!



It's actually pretty good, but I like PepFarm cakes. And this has a nice limey flavor.

Don't know Edward's - is it a grocery store (frozen) pie, or a local pie?


----------



## CrankySpice

SoVerySoft said:


> It's actually pretty good, but I like PepFarm cakes. And this has a nice limey flavor.
> 
> Don't know Edward's - is it a grocery store (frozen) pie, or a local pie?



It's a frozen brand - in my area, Walmart used to be the only place that carried the brand, which leads me to believe it is of southern orientation. However, now all the stores carry it. Yellow boxes, several different varieties. Don't care for their cheesecakes, but love the pies!


----------



## suebeehoney

Headed to the fridge for a slice of egg custard pie.


----------



## Friday

Noah's everything bagel, lightly toasted with homemade roasted garlic cream cheese. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

crunchy ice cold red grapes.. a pefect munchie


----------



## Tooz

goofy girl said:


> I'm from RI, but I wouldn't eat Ronzio pizza to save my life (well...that's a bit of a stretch haha) but seriously...that stuff is crap. You can do better than that!! Where in RI are you???
> 
> 
> 
> Those commercials suck as bad as the food does. ugh



I hear so much bad press that I am almost wanting to try this atrocity!


----------



## SuperMishe

Half of a DiGiorno Pepperoni Pizza, liberally sprinkled with sugar to cut the acid of the sauce and spice of the pepperoni.


----------



## toni

Beef negimaki and a spicy salmon roll :eat2:


----------



## Chef

BBQ beef brisket sandwich, spicy red beans, red cabbage slaw, sweet potato fries.  And a Coke.


----------



## SuperMishe

Very thin spaghetti and Veal Cutlet - Mmmm!


----------



## Weeze

Past twenty minutes:
2 twinkies
bowl of rocky road ice cream
tortilla chips and salsa whiiiiiile my grilled turkey and cheese was cooking
and then after the grilled cheese i was still in a cooking mood and no lie, grilled peanut butter and jelly was the best idea i ever had. it's amaziiiing.
crunchy peanut butter and black raspberry preserves :wubu:


----------



## Sugar

Shrimp cocktail


----------



## prettyssbbw

I am eating a strange combo i guess. I am eating the chicken off a Mcdonald's chicken biscuit and leftover thin crust sausage pizza from pizza hut. Yummy!


----------



## EvilPrincess

.... it is a southern thing 

stewed tomatoes and okra with corn bread to sop up the juice


----------



## MissToodles

whole foods sells individually wrapped chocolate crepes. and that's what I'm eating. can I say that the staff is extremely uptight at the White Plains location. Well, they are. but that's also off topic.


----------



## SuperMishe

Just finished a homemade Egg & Cheese on Tiasted everything bagel and now moved on to New Pepperidge Farm Triple Nut Crunchy Granola Cookies.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

A few Speculoos - http://www.lotusbakeries.com/frontoffice/basepage.aspx?control=speculoos


----------



## Friday

Country style noodles with chicken, carrots and broccoli in a parmesan and portobello cream sauce. I love one dish suppers. This little cold snap we're having has been loverly.


----------



## Tanuki

Blueberry muffin and a toblerone for desert... wait, what...


----------



## TallFatSue

Tim Horton's Maple Pecan Danish, and their Sour Cream Glazed Donuts which sound odd but are are just plain yummy :eat2:


----------



## cactopus

Edy's Limited Edition Summer Peach Pie ice cream and Pepperidge Farm soft-baked Snickerdoodles.
:eat2::eat1:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

cactopus said:


> Edy's Limited Edition Summer Peach Pie ice cream and Pepperidge Farm soft-baked Snickerdoodles.
> :eat2::eat1:


You can keep the snickerdoodles, but man I want some of that ice cream! :eat2:


----------



## Friday

Three farm fresh eggs and a Tbsp of half and half for each, beaten together and slipped into a lightly buttered frying pan. Over low heat it will take you a few minutes, stirring occasionally so the curds stay big and fluffly. When all the egg is gently cooked I plop them in a small bowl and top them with a pat of butter and a sprinkle of Kosher salt. No toast needed, just my soft, rich, delicious scrambled eggs.


----------



## Tracyarts

I just finished breakfast, a slice each of two kinds of stromboli. The recipe for the dough I like makes two rolls, so I usually make two different kinds when I make them. This time I made one with pepperoni, mozzerella, and pizza sauce; and one with ham and swiss cheese. 

Tracy


----------



## SuperMishe

An entire BOX of Little Debbie Swiss rolls for breakfast. Sad, very sad. LOL.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup. I hab a cowd and there's nothing quite like it when you're sick. :eat1:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Cherry yogurt - tummy trubbles. What I'd really like is a big honkin' cheeseburger.
Feel better, Miss Vickie!


----------



## goofy girl

Cold Stone Creamery Peanut Butter Cup Perfection


----------



## Friday

Marinated artichoke hearts and cornbread crackers. :eat2: Good thing I know I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Hathor

I'm about to get a bowl of Peanut Butter Fudge. :eat1:


----------



## sunnie1653

Ok, this requires explaining:

Hubby wanted biscuits and sausage gravy for dinner last night. So I made some, and we always have leftovers, which is fine.. because I can reheat it on the stove, add more milk, etc.. and have it for breakfast the next day. So I only have enough for one biscuit worth this morning, so I reheat it and go.. Hmm.. I wonder how an egg would taste in the middle of all that.

So I made an egg (overeasy) and did this:

Biscuit/Butter/Egg/Gravy. All stacked up.

Holy GOD. I died and went to breakfast heaven. Sausage gravy, biscuit, egg yolk all runny and delicious.. *sigh* It was great. I encourage anyone to try it.

So I just got finished eating that.


----------



## goofy girl

Coffee Toffee Crunch ice cream. For breakfast. :eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Edy's Banana Split ice cream with semi-sweet dark chocolate dessert topping, locally-made. Mmmmm.


----------



## Esther

Instant miso soup, for the first time ever. It's actually not bad (but, of course, not as good as the fresh stuff)!


----------



## Suze

caramel cookies & choc milk . hmm where's those creepy "eat" icons?



found them! -> :eat1::eat2:


----------



## sugarmoore

Suze said:


> caramel cookies & choc milk . hmm where's those creepy "eat" icons?
> 
> 
> 
> found them! -> :eat1::eat2:


 im sorry suze but you are hilarious! i just ate a sourdough english muffin with butter, cream cheese, and lots of linginberry jam! mmmmm......swedish


----------



## Suze

sugarmoore said:


> im sorry suze but you are hilarious! i just ate a sourdough english muffin with butter, cream cheese, and lots of linginberry jam! mmmmm......swedish


you don't really need to apologize for giving me a compliment

thanks so much, sugar :batting::happy:


----------



## Weeze

SuperMishe said:


> An entire BOX of Little Debbie Swiss rolls for breakfast. Sad, very sad. LOL.



HEY.
HEY.
It happens, ok?


----------



## BMOC

SuperMishe said:


> An entire BOX of Little Debbie Swiss rolls for breakfast. Sad, very sad. LOL.



Yeah, I've been there myself. My culprit was always a package of pecan twirls. Who the fuck can eat just one or two? 

Right now I'm eating a big bowl of Cheerios, bran flakes and Shredded Wheat all mixed together with bananas and blueberries in skim milk. That's lunch.


----------



## Chef

Peanuts... and Coke...


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Ooo, I've been wondering what linginberry jam tastes like, but its hard to find in my area. What's it similar to and would you eat a jelly donut filled with it?

mr. jigglesworth


----------



## Chef

Hott Nuts


----------



## user 41412

bread sticks :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Semi-defrosted mini-eclairs, even tho they taste WAY better when they are completely defrosted.

I have NO self control.


----------



## HottiMegan

chili cheese fritos. Evil in a bag but so good


----------



## SoVerySoft

Peanut M&Ms. Bought a BIG bag. 42 oz!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I've been inspired here, so I'm eating a huge slice of german chocolate cake =P

mr. jigglesworth


----------



## archivaltype

goofy girl said:


> Cold Stone Creamery Peanut Butter Cup Perfection



Oh my god that sounds amaziiiiiiiiiiing. 

Hmm...just had a chocolate cannoli (I live like two minutes away from a bakery! :wubu and a chocolate coconut cake.

I feel better now.


----------



## smithnwesson

I've got the flu and am supposed to be on clear liquids, but I got really fucking HONGRY.

Oh well, the noodles are kinda clear and the dipping sauce is liquid.

Fresh Spring Rolls and Pad Thai:






$14.32 delivered. Is life good or what?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

smithnwesson said:


> I've got the flu and am supposed to be on clear liquids, but I got really fucking HONGRY.
> 
> Oh well, the noodles are kinda clear and the dipping sauce is liquid.
> 
> Fresh Spring Rolls and Pad Thai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $14.32 delivered. Is life good or what?


I really wish a Thai place delivered on this side of the city


----------



## SoVerySoft

smithnwesson said:


> I've got the flu and am supposed to be on clear liquids, but I got really fucking HONGRY.
> 
> Oh well, the noodles are kinda clear and the dipping sauce is liquid.
> 
> Fresh Spring Rolls and Pad Thai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $14.32 delivered. Is life good or what?



Sorry you're under the weather. I see you have a different manly weapon in the photo this time...

...the remote!


----------



## my insect funeral

Hellllll yeah, son.


----------



## eyeswidenow

I've got the flu - tangello and a banana for supper.


----------



## steely

Strawberry low carb yogurt. :eat2:


----------



## shinyapple

Peaches. Sliced, peeled fresh peaches. I think I've eaten four or five over the last twelve hours. So good!


----------



## crayola box

the yummiest salad! mache (lambs lettuce), cucumbers, kohlrabi, roasted beets, fresh figs, goat cheese and a touch of raspberry walnut viniagrette.


----------



## Cors

crayola box said:


> the yummiest salad! mache (lambs lettuce), cucumbers, kohlrabi, roasted beets, fresh figs, goat cheese and a touch of raspberry walnut viniagrette.



Please share! *drools*

I have been having so much wonderful stuff lately. Southeast Asian fare is amazing, even simple hawker fare and you have to try it to know it! The highlights this visit: crabs in a rich, sweet chilli gravy with buttery buns, crabs with sweet black pepper sauce, drunken prawns, veggies especially _kangkong_ and eggplant stir-fried with amazing _sambal belacan_ which is a sweet chilli shrimp paste, fried soft shell crab rolls, _tako pachi_ which are pancake-y balls with octopus, sweet sauce and _bonito_ flakes, fresh _unagi_, huge platter of _sashimi_ including my favourite lobster which is then used to cook porridge, _tomyam_ soup with seafood and glass noodles, assortment of green, red and yellow Thai curries, Korean _bibimbap_, Vietnamese beef _pho_, steamed _xiaolongbao_ and other _dimsum_... :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

NOTHING..because dinner was an EPIC FUCKING FAIL.

I tried roasting asparagus...blech..I guess I'm just not a fan

I tried zucchini fritters...they were just a big globby mess

I tried grilling chicken on my new indoor cast iron grill pan...dumbass me thought the oil in the marinade would be enough...and didn't oil it....and it stuck.


blech

Does someone wanna come cook for me? lol


----------



## SuperMishe

Just finished leftover grilled KFC and now snacking on 100thousand dollar bars!


----------



## Cors

Us obsessed foodees queued for a looong time for the best stalls. 
Saturday breakfast: Indian _roti canai_ with curry, _thosai_
Lunch: Chicken rice balls, _chendol_ with _gula melaka_
Dinner: Cheese and smoked fish platter, assorted breads and salad
Supper: Noodles, fried and in soup, Thai curries 
Sunday breakfast: The hotel buffet has just about everything and I sampled most. Grilled steak, cheese bacon and mushroom crepe, _rendang_, assorted pastries and doughnuts, amazing dessert selection


----------



## freakinlaynie

Fuzzy said:


> Boston Creme Pie. And about to go get another slice.



SLICE?! pshhhhhh!


----------



## S_ymphonie

I am eating Bounty `s:wubu:


----------



## mossystate

Am able to smell and taste a bit, so I put some Tillamook med cheddar on two tortillas...then under the broiler. Took a nice big perfect avocado ...smashed it to extra chunky...added enough hot sauce and garlic to clear the sinuses of the people in the apartment next to mine.


----------



## debz-aka

mossystate said:


> Am able to smell and taste a bit, so I put some Tillamook med cheddar on two tortillas...then under the broiler. Took a nice big perfect avocado ...smashed it to extra chunky...added enough hot sauce and garlic to clear the sinuses of the people in the apartment next to mine.



If that doesn't work the next stop should be wasabi, but be careful! A little too much can cause a nose to blow off a face.

I'm eating a delicious peanut butter cookie which I topped with Peanut butter M&M's. Yum.


----------



## Orchid

one fuji apple


----------



## SoVerySoft

I made a parfait with Kozy Shack Peach Pudding and lots and lots of whipped cream. Yeah, more whipped cream than pudding.


----------



## Rowan

Cobb salad that i put some bbq chicken and brisket on with raspberry vinaigrette and garlic caesar dressing.


----------



## crayola box

strawberries...its a shame i bought all sorts of ingredients to make actual meals and i am not in a cooking mood so i am eating them a la carte


----------



## SoVerySoft

crayola box said:


> strawberries...its a shame i bought all sorts of ingredients to make actual meals and i am not in a cooking mood so i am eating them a la carte



I do that all the time! I have the best of intentions...but!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Just finished making a fresh batch of Oatmeal Chocolate Chip Cookies!! YUM!!


----------



## Sugar

Potstickers. :eat1:


----------



## mossystate

...and hose water...you forgot to mention the hose water.


----------



## Chef

spicy shredded spanish chicken, in a fried chipolte corn tortilla with pico de gallo, queso blanco and shredded lettuce topped with red-lid pace picante sauce... otherwise known as chicken tacos


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> ...and hose water...you forgot to mention the hose water.



As soon as I can walk...and I'm dying from the swine flu...I'm going to beat you with that hose. :wubu:


----------



## Neen

right now it's an entire box of oreo's. 2 glasses of milk. Then i'm working on a juicy crunchy apple!


----------



## SuperMishe

Toasted Asiago Focaccia bread schmeared (sp!? lol) with whipped cream cheese.


----------



## Chef

The Everything Omelette


----------



## Sugar

Homemade chicken noodle soup. The only thing that would make it better is if I weren't sick and needed it lol.


----------



## Esther

Eggplant parmesan


----------



## out.of.habit

I am currently enjoying Coconut Jasmine rice pudding, and an iced caramel mocha latte. Going to have to learn to make this pudding at home, it is truly amazing.


----------



## Jon Blaze

The cafeteria is movin' up today!

I have prime rib, Chicken Cordon Bleu, Rice, garlic bread, a dinner roll, and salad sans dressing. Awesome.


----------



## mpls_girl26

Corn on the cob....picked this morning and bought at the Farmer's Market. Yum.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Grilled Chicken and whole wheat pasta with some homemade alfredo sauce! :eat2:


----------



## GTAFA

Unorthodox salad anyone?. Today I had a baby spinach salad with
-artichoke hearts
-pineapple chunks
-roasted root vegetables
-barbecued tofu
-beets
-cucumber
-toasted almond slices
...and a dressing of tahini with lemon & ginger. It might sound a bit odd, but the dressing pulled it together, so that every mouthful was an adventure. It was a huge portion, yet i devoured it, a bit sad when it was all gone. 

I am so lucky to have such a wonderful place to go for lunch. I had a juice with it: ginger, carrot & apple, helped me feel so wide awake I didn't need my first coffee of the day until mid-afternoon.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Almond snickers and HOT porkrinds.


----------



## Mathias

Buffalo Shrimp. :eat2:


----------



## Chef

homemade fajita quesadillas


----------



## kilo riley

tacos de lengua :eat1:


----------



## Brandi

Turkey black bean chili with garlic bread. very filling and yummy!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

just finished sharing a cherry berry ice cream cone with my hubby


----------



## Sugar

Sara Lee Cherry Cheesecake...fake and delicious!


----------



## Friday

Stir fried broccoli, cauliflower, carrots and sweet onions with thinly sliced, marinated rib eye on brown rice. And hubby does the dishes for dessert!


----------



## Chef

Blue Diamond Bold Habanero BBQ almonds..


----------



## Sugar

I call it italian stir-fry.

Sauteed onions, red bell pepper, summer squash, mushrooms, garlic & fresh tomatoes.

Then I throw in sliced garlic mozzarella sausage (best Sam's Club buy ever).

Toss in spaghetti a ladle of pasta water and plenty of balsamic vinegar then some fresh basil.

Topped with a good amount of freshly grated parmesan.


----------



## Neen

Well i just finished a stouffers lasagna.. with some garlic bread, a huge salad. Glass of iced tea.:eat1:


----------



## Les Toil

I just finished a bowl of Safeway Signature soup (their Coconut Curry Chicken Soup to be specific). With a box of Triscuits at my side.

I just can't believe how good their soups are. It was my ex-GF Nicole that convinced me to try them. She said "You always loved my homemade soup!". And I would respond "So why are you pushing some supermarket-made crap on me??". Well, she obviously knew it was the best soup available. It all began when I came down with the flu last month. I dragged myself to the store for a can of soup. I was blown away to discover the average price for a can of soup was two bucks with the more quality soup companies being 2.99 a can. In-freakin-sane. So I noticed Safeway had a sale on their soups. Got a small plastic container of their Brocolli and Cheddar Cheese soup and I darn near flipped my lid. Next day I went back for a bowl of the Jambalaya. The next week I invested in a big container of the Coconut Curry Chicken soup. It's been a tasty relationship ever since.

Oh, and those Safeway frozen dinners are the bomb, too. You know the kind in the black box that often go for 2 bucks on sale? You really, really can't beat them for a quick and cheap meal! Unlike Banquet or Stouffers where you really can't tell what or where the ingredients came from.


----------



## Chef

Corn Dog. On a Stick. With mustard!  More than one.


----------



## washburn

I would be eating something.....


----------



## bmann0413

Nestle Frozen Strawberry Lemonade Cup

Is it weird that I'm sorta addicted to this? lol


----------



## Adrian

I am in the process of eating a "root beer float!"


----------



## sugarmoore

the last of last nights pumpkin dump cake....white trash goodness!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OMG - WHAT is pumpkin dump cake? I'm going to have to google this!


----------



## Chef

cornbread battered fried shrimp... lots..


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Taco Johns....... Potato Ole's and a Meat and Potato Burrito.....YUM!!


----------



## Brandi

Wholewheat english muffin with butter and cheese, hard boiled egg and half a granny smith apple.


----------



## washburn

half doz mcdonalds cheeseburgers


----------



## Neen

Toasted onion bagel with cream cheese, with chives, carrots, peppers on top.. Big glass of slushy coke... for dessert its apple slices dipped into nutella.:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

parmesan garlic Cheez-its. I got them for alex and can't stop eating them!!!


----------



## FatAndProud

Oriental Beef Ramen Noodles

Ingredients:
1/4 cup cilantro
1/4 cup green onions
1 egg
1pkg Beef Ramen Noodles
2 c. water
Olive Oil

1. Heat the frying pan with 1tbs olive oil at medium heat.
2. Reduce Heat.
3. Scramble the egg, but don't over cook (best to scramble on low heat). You want the egg to still be juicy looking, not dry.
4. While the egg is scrambling, boil 2 cups of water and cook Ramen Noodles.
5. Add 1tbs olive to the egg and remove from heat.
6. Once the Ramen Noodles have turned brown from the water (this will only work with Beef flavored), drain the noodles in the sink.
7. Place egg/olive oil in frying pan back on the burner.
8. Add the cilantro and green onion. Sautee on low for about 3 minutes.
9. Add the drained Ramen Noodles to the frying pan.
10. Sautee for about 2 minutes, making sure to mix throughly.

Enjoy. Very tasty


----------



## Brandi

I'm eating chicken noodle soup for breakfast...lol I shouldn't laugh I have a bad cold and a fever...and I told my nana..and she brought over some homemade chicken noodle soup! god I love her lol


----------



## HottiMegan

Leftover generals tofu from dinner last night. A "new" chinese restaurant moved in next to our movie rental joint that makes vegetarian dishes so i have a source for chinese food again!  I put new in quoteations since this store is a second location to a place that's been around since 1912.


----------



## prettyssbbw

I'm eating cheddar and sour cream ruffles and drinking orange soda. Waiting on some geno's pizzas to come out of the oven.:eat1::eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

sugarmoore said:


> the last of last nights pumpkin dump cake....white trash goodness!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMG - WHAT is pumpkin dump cake? I'm going to have to google this!



Seriously, sugarmoore.....you need to tell us the recipe for this 'pumpkin dump cake'! Fall is here and I've got the bakin' bug! mmmmmmm!


----------



## FatAndProud

chicken alfredo w/ broccoli from scratch  mmmm. i have to cook every meal of the day (trying to lose weight). it's hard, but at least i've got leftovers for the week when i cook every day.


----------



## katorade

I'm posting yesterday's, since I haven't had much time since. I took a friend to Trio Bistro for lunch and it was divine.

For an appetizer we ordered the baked brie. It was served with fresh-baked toast points and crispbread, sliced granny smith apples, a raspberry coulis, and a fig and date chutney. I could eat that chutney every day for the rest of my life.

I had the crab cake BLT. Lump crabmeat crabcake with butter lettuce, tomato, thick cut applewood smoked bacon, aged cheddar cheese, and an herbed mayo on warm ciabatta. Served with a side of sweet potato fries and a chipotle ketchup. Outstanding sandwich. It was so substantial I couldn't even finish it, and usually crab cakes are dinky and filled with soggy bread crumbs. This one was almost all meat.:eat2:

The birthday girl had the Moroccan flatbread. It was topped with babaganoush, piquillo pepper, kalamata olives, fontina and goat cheese, Figs and dates, arugula, and a hearty amount of shaved Manchego, then baked like a pizza and served on a long wooden platter. It was fairly large and she managed to demolish the whole thing.

To drink she had a martini called "the skittle", which really did taste like skittles, and I had one called On Orchard, made with Sauvignon Blanc, apple pucker, St. Germain elderflower liqueur, and something else I can't remember. It tasted like a apple-flavored Japanese gummi candy. OMG good.


----------



## Chef

First day back in over a month, and so ordered chinese takeout. I have nothing to eat in the house. And if I did, it would've been green, fury, and probably three inches tall.


----------



## Inhibited

Muffins with Vegemite and Chocolate quik


----------



## Friday

Zoom hot cereal with a pat of butter, a little half and half and a nice blob of fireweed honey.


----------



## Gingembre

katorade said:


> I'm posting yesterday's, since I haven't had much time since. I took a friend to Trio Bistro for lunch and it was divine.
> 
> For an appetizer we ordered the baked brie. It was served with fresh-baked toast points and crispbread, sliced granny smith apples, a raspberry coulis, and a fig and date chutney. I could eat that chutney every day for the rest of my life.
> 
> I had the crab cake BLT. Lump crabmeat crabcake with butter lettuce, tomato, thick cut applewood smoked bacon, aged cheddar cheese, and an herbed mayo on warm ciabatta. Served with a side of sweet potato fries and a chipotle ketchup. Outstanding sandwich. It was so substantial I couldn't even finish it, and usually crab cakes are dinky and filled with soggy bread crumbs. This one was almost all meat.:eat2:
> 
> The birthday girl had the Moroccan flatbread. It was topped with babaganoush, piquillo pepper, kalamata olives, fontina and goat cheese, Figs and dates, arugula, and a hearty amount of shaved Manchego, then baked like a pizza and served on a long wooden platter. It was fairly large and she managed to demolish the whole thing.
> 
> To drink she had a martini called "the skittle", which really did taste like skittles, and I had one called On Orchard, made with Sauvignon Blanc, apple pucker, St. Germain elderflower liqueur, and something else I can't remember. It tasted like a apple-flavored Japanese gummi candy. OMG good.



Wowza, every bit of this sounds amazing! Want. :eat2:


----------



## Sugar

Scrambled egg with ketchup. Latkes and my own apple compote...butter, apple, cinnamon, sugar, orange zest, juice from the orange and a pinch of salt. :eat1:


----------



## tinkerbell

just got done eating an apple and a granola bar.


----------



## Neen

some chinnamon toast crunch cereal blended with melted marshmallows.. kinda like cinnamon toast sqaures! haha.


----------



## tinkerbell

a garlic and herb laughing cow cheese wedge and wheat thins.


----------



## smithnwesson

HottiMegan said:


> parmesan garlic Cheez-its. I got them for alex and can't stop eating them!!!


Cheez-its are more addicting than crystal meth. I don't buy them 'cause I can't stop eating them -- especially if dipped in pimento cheese. Good God!

[Tasteless Joke Time]

Q: What's the the difference between a Cheez-it and a lesbian?

A: One is a snack cracker, the other is a ____________ .

[/Tasteless Joke Time]

Sorry, just couldn't help it. Please don't ban me.

 -Jim


----------



## StarWitness

Week-old brownies that I made for my friends, but haven't gotten eaten yet. SUCKS TO BE YOU, FRIENDS.

/worst houseguest ever


----------



## The Surfing Monkey

nasty granola bar that is sucking all the moisture from my mouth.


----------



## Windigo

Leonidas chocolate filled with strawberry cream :eat2:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Trader Joe's Spinach and Mushroom quiche! I've never had it before, but it is delicious!


----------



## Brandi

1 serving of pasta (omg this is sooo sad...I want more, but the doctors are monitoring me wwwaaaaaaahhhh lol) with chicken breast, zucchini, red peppers in a tomato sauce...it was quite tasty!


----------



## Chef

Spitz Seasoned Sunflower seeds.


----------



## Sugar

Pioneer Woman olive cheese bread on an english muffin.


----------



## prettyssbbw

Ham and cheese with mayonaise on potato bread. Bar B Q chips and water.:eat1::eat2:


----------



## liz (di-va)

canNOT stop eating these once I start


----------



## Neen

Veggie pasta salad, with a side of swedish meatballs. Leftover garlic bread and a coke!


----------



## Frankie

liz (di-va) said:


> canNOT stop eating these once I start



These look REALLY good.


----------



## Neen

Terriyaki burger. I cannot stop eating these burgers i made. Side of greek pasta salad, coke, chips..... 
-later-

Blueberry banana smoothie.:eat2:


----------



## jdsumm

Just got home from a small town street festival here in Franklin Indiana and there was a brand new candy store that had it's grand opening today. I have a box of various flavors of hand made dark chocolate truffles in front of me. So far, I've had one filled with coconut cream, one with champagne cream, and one with orange creme. soooooo YUMMY! :eat2:


----------



## buttbooger

a whole rack of babyback ribs and some fries earlier today. mite have an icecream in a lil bit, still deciding,lol


----------



## Neen

A BLT .. and a glass of coke. Chips, carrot sticks, whatever i can find in my fridge!!!


----------



## Sugar

SF vanilla soy latte and a pumpkin cake doughnut.


----------



## Chef

Summer sausage, gouda, pepperoni, triscuts, and sadly lacking anything grape-ish.. Diet Coke


----------



## Surlysomething

toast and tea


(sesame white bread slathered with 50% fruit raspberry jam) :eat2:


----------



## Cors

Amazing crayfish noodle wrap and some Ladurée macaroons! :happy:


----------



## Tad

Cheap dark chocolate from Ikea. Not bad given the price, but not up to the better brands IMO.


----------



## mossystate

My Mom took her potato salad recipe with her...* shakes fist * My sister made me a batch...she came real close to Mom's . It is quite tasty. I am eating it out of a baggie. No eggs in it...no relish...just a delicious egg/mustard/mayo/dry mustard etc base...taters...celery...onion...salt...pepper. Oh....yes.


----------



## Brandi

My daughter has started Senior Kindergarden this year, she goes every morning then to kindercare (half day daycare) in her school. I have to make her lunch, and she has been asking for the same thing the past 10 days. Mashed navy beans, cheddar cheese in a wrap with sour cream to dip. lol Yes a bean burrito. I'm eating one now..and I understand why she loves it...sooo good!

I changed her lunch today to broccoli and beef stirfry. lol On the way to school, she said she took a burrito for her snack. lmao!


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Chicken-lentil soup and a garlic ciabatta roll. To be followed later by a Twix and a good book.


----------



## Inhibited

Flyin Lilac said:


> Chicken-lentil soup and a garlic ciabatta roll. To be followed later by a Twix and a good book.



3 snakes....


----------



## crayola box

chicken cutlet, roasted veggies (cauliflower, asparagus, and broccoli), and pear crumble for dessert....clearly dinner is waaayyy late tonight


----------



## Neen

Cut up cucumber and celery slices with a mug of green tea. Healthy snack time!


----------



## deepreflection

A bowl of Special K Red Berries and a cup of Purely Chocolate Soy Milk from Bolthouse. :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## crayola box

fresh corn muffin, still warm from the oven, split and spread with a little butter-mmm so good


----------



## toni

scallion pancakes and egg drop wonton soup :eat2:


----------



## Neen

package of 'oriental' ramen noodles. 
A 'healthy choice' meal (sweet n sour chicken)
Mug of tea
Handful popcorn


Eating all these in rotation. WHAT? i'm hungry!!!


----------



## Neen

No no no this thread will NOT die! No!
I'm currently eating 3 reeces peices cups, and 4 almond joys. I have a thing for coconut.


----------



## blakout

just got back from fatburger. Got a Kingburger (1/3 pound) with cheese and a shake mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MisticalMisty

Not this second...but I had half a slice of Dulce De Leche cheesecake from The Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## crayola box

Some light brie on a slice of crusty, chewy, whole grain, cranberry pecan bread. Yum!


----------



## fatkid

2 bowls of cereal
2pies
4 muffins


----------



## SuperMishe

Cinnamon Pecan Special K with light vanilla soymilk. :eat1:


----------



## Neen

A BLT sandwich, potato chips, pretzels...glass of cherry limeade.:eat1:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Home Made Venison Jerky! 
<3 <3 <3 Best way to use Gamey-Tasting Meat, Really.


----------



## Sugar

Pita, tuna salad, avocado, tomato, swiss and baked like a pizza.


----------



## Inhibited

Cheesy vegemite on toast


----------



## Sugar

Inhibited said:


> Cheesy vegemite on toast



So...they took vegemite and added cheese?


----------



## Chef

Creole Garlic Soup


----------



## Brenda

A pumpkin cupcake with cream cheese frosting. I made a batch last night for the first time. Perfect spice combination and very moist.


----------



## GTAFA

I just finished a huge salad. I admit i got the idea from a great restaurant here in Toronto, namely Urban Herbivore. They offer a spinach (or mixed green) salad with 6 choices + nuts/seeds and dressing.

I raided the fridge & cupboard:
-pickled beets
-artichoke hearts
-sliced red pepper
-sliced olives (black)
-a soft mushy avocado
-sliced almonds
-canned pears (super sweet in a can: i drank the juice....yummm)

Then I took a can of Portuguese sardines I had. Funny, i bought them without reading the label, only noticed the honking big hot peppers inside, when i opened it...very hot and spicy!

So i mixed this all up with masses of baby spinach, then poured a President's choice honey-pear dressing on top. Every mouthful is a bit different, but it works together, like a spicy salad nicoise with the spicy fish. I was a bit worried the pear would kill it, but it was magic. I ate three huge helpings...

And chocolate ice cream afterwards!


----------



## Inhibited

Sugar said:


> So...they took vegemite and added cheese?



lol they did, it was called isnack, but they changed as there was a public backlash, no one liked the name. It is now called cheesyBite, how creative..


----------



## Sugar

Inhibited said:


> lol they did, it was called isnack, but they changed as there was a public backlash, no one liked the name. It is now called cheesyBite, how creative..



Just wondering, for most people outside of Oz vegemite is a bit much to taste...mix it with cheese and I don't believe I have the words to describe my horror. Although you might feel the same way about how much tabasco hot sauce I eat on everything! :happy:


----------



## mpls_girl26

mmmm......Jimmy Johns. 

Turkey Tom w/ cheese, LBI ( leave the bread in), no sprouts, no tomatoes, extra cucumber

Reduced Fat potato chips

Dr. Pepper



HEAVEN after a night out drinking.


----------



## Duchess of York

Kraft Jet-Puffed marshmallows...:eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Old Dutch Rip-L chips (lightly salted -SO much better than regular)
Philly cream cheese Herb and garlic spread

:eat2:

I love rainy, fall Sunday afternoons


----------



## buttbooger

Had beans and hotdogs for dinner. Cant wait until payday for some real food. lol.


----------



## AshleyEileen

BBQ chicken and cheesy bacon au gratin potatoes.


----------



## Brenda

Still warm from the oven blondies.


----------



## Surlysomething

Perfect Sunday dinner.

Beef sirloin roast with roasted potatoes and carrots. I got all domesticated and shit and made it all myself. :eat2:


----------



## Chef

Sometimes, you just have to make it all yourself. 

Pork chow mien


----------



## Gingembre

AshleyEileen said:


> BBQ chicken and cheesy bacon au gratin potatoes.



Want! :eat2:


----------



## Sugar

Strawberry cookies!


----------



## Cors

Fresh carrot and coriander soup, crayfish/prawn sandwich, tiramisu and this wonderful thick slushy pear juice!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Turkey Tikki Masala, Basmalti Rice, Onion Bajiis, and Naan Bread. mmmmm curry

And sorry for the misspellings, lol, I am rubbish and my spell check doesn't know any of those words.


----------



## Amatrix

large Hershey candy bar with almonds... boyfriend picked up the almond one by accident... and it is a happy accident!:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

im eating the biggest. juiciest, sweetest Gala apple of the year (with just a touch of salt) delicious!


----------



## Neen

Big bowl of steamed spinich with garlic and soy sauce. Miso soup, and some green tea!


----------



## GTAFA

Stolichnaya & sharp cheddar.... the cheddar did a duet earlier with the last of the red wine. Now the stoli outlasted everybody, and likely will outlast me too (yawnnnn)...


----------



## sunnie1653

Just finished a small bowl of rice pudding (that I made earlier. yummy!) and a huge glass of water.


----------



## Neen

peanut butter and chocolate chip sandwich. With banana!


----------



## Chef

Smoky BBQ sunflower seeds


----------



## tinkerbell

Brenda said:


> Still warm from the oven blondies.



that sounds soooo good.



AshleyEileen said:


> BBQ chicken and cheesy bacon au gratin potatoes.




I'm so having that for dinner tonight!


----------



## Chef

Dirt.

Actually, its Ghirardelli Intense Dark "Midnight Reverie" (86% Cacao), which is almost, but not quite entirely like unsweetened baking cocoa.


----------



## Sugar

My go-to...olive cheese bread. :eat2:


----------



## katorade

Cors said:


> Fresh carrot and coriander soup, crayfish/prawn sandwich, tiramisu and this wonderful thick slushy pear juice!



I'm sitting at your lunch table from now on.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just had all you can eat sushi for 20 bucks. Awwwww yeahhh lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Utz Crab Chips. They're potato chips covered in Old Bay seasoning. Soooooo good. Reminds me of my childhood summers spent on the river crabbing, then bringing 'em home, and cooking 'em with Old Bay. Sooooo good.


----------



## Sugar

Homemade bean dip. :eat2:


----------



## succubus_dxb

I really WISH I was eating a MacDonalds "Mighty Angus" burger...mmmmmmmmmm it's so goooooood.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Celery dipped in sour cream that is seasoned with 'sour cream and chive' potato seasoning. Pretty damn tasty.


----------



## Neen

a frozen snickers bar.


----------



## Cors

katorade said:


> I'm sitting at your lunch table from now on.



Yay! :kiss2:

I fried some vermicelli in curry paste with prawns, chicken and eggs and offered it to my flatmates. Both of them complained that it was too spicy and couldn't stomach it. Oh well, more leftovers for me.


----------



## Esther

Jalapeno hummus and pita points toasted in olive oil!
The hummus is store bought... I usually prefer home made, but I can't get jalapeno hummus to taste right.


----------



## Neen

a bag of plain m+m's. Delish!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Halloween oreo's and a latte from Starbucks. My how I love holiday Oreo's.

But for lunch, Burtimus took me to my favorite sushi place (which was mighty kind of him since he hates fish -- but they do have good fried rice so he wasn't totally left out in the cold). I had an Elmendorf roll (Elmendorf is the air force base here in Anchorage, and this sushi place has all kinds of fun names for their rolls -- viagra role, orgasm roll, rock and roll, the list goes on for pages and pages). It has spicy tuna, salmon, eel, avocado, cucumber, and thinly sliced apple (yes, you heard me -- apple) covered in spicy mayo and some other super spicy sauce. This roll is awesome, but burn your face off GOOOOOOOOD.


----------



## Neen

'Egg in a basket' egg in bread . Sausage patty, fruit salad. Coffee with a zillion sugah's...


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Big soft baked chocolate chip cookies- had 4 so far, these things are a damn addiction! lol


----------



## KuroBara

Sugar said:


> Strawberry cookies!


 
recipe please!


----------



## Sugar

KuroBara said:


> recipe please!



1 box of strawberry cake mix
1 8oz bar of cream cheese
1 stick of butter
1 egg
powdered sugar

Preheat oven to 350

Let the cream cheese, butter and egg come to room temperature. Mix everything together, refrigerate for 2 hours.

Scoop into tablespoon size balls and roll in powdered sugar.

Bake for 10-12 minutes.

This is from Sunnie...you can use any cake mix and mix in anything you want. I've done butter pecan cake with chopped pecans and a wee bit of rum...rum balls! I've also done yellow cake mix and mini chocolate chips...those were to die for. 

Sunnie is the cookie maker of the year.


----------



## Sugar

Sugar said:


> 1 box of strawberry cake mix
> 1 8oz bar of cream cheese
> 1 stick of butter
> 1 egg
> powdered sugar
> 
> Preheat oven to 350
> 
> Let the cream cheese, butter and egg come to room temperature. Mix everything together, refrigerate for 2 hours.
> 
> Scoop into tablespoon size balls and roll in powdered sugar.
> 
> Bake for 10-12 minutes.
> 
> This is from Sunnie...you can use any cake mix and mix in anything you want. I've done butter pecan cake with chopped pecans and a wee bit of rum...rum balls! I've also done yellow cake mix and mini chocolate chips...those were to die for.
> 
> Sunnie is the cookie maker of the year.



I got a rep about this...there is no sugar...there is sugar in the cake mix and they are rolled in powdered sugar so they're quite sweet.


----------



## Neen

Wow, those cookies sound delish!
Right now i'm munching on a big salad, with lite ranch dressing, and half a container of crab rangoons!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

an old fashioned country fair corn dog!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Sugar free chocolate instant pudding (that spells desperation).


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ben and Jerry's Ginger Snap Ice Cream.


I want to have sex with it..LOL


----------



## Sugar

IdahoCynth said:


> Sugar free chocolate instant pudding (that spells desperation).



*Makes Cynth a batch of home made stove top pudding*

I am enjoying fancy craft show salsa over cream cheese with crackers.


----------



## Inhibited

Pavlova :eat1:


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Pavlova :eat1:



ha ha, that is the third time you have had me craving sweeties....you bad influence you

Enjoy!


----------



## Neen

Coffeee with ameretto creamer, and cup of blueberries over cottage cheese.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Sugar said:


> *Makes Cynth a batch of home made stove top pudding*



Have I mentioned that I love you lately :eat1:


----------



## Neen

Taco's.. beef, olives, cheese, lettuce, and chopped tomatoes.


----------



## HottiMegan

Peanut M&Ms left over from Halloween.


----------



## Chef

Stale garden salsa sun chips


----------



## Neen

bowl of chocolate ice cream, sprinkles and chocolate whip cream! :wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Honey graham crackers w/ Nutella spread ~ YUM. I can't even describe how yummy Nutella is. I was hesitant to try it for so many years but several people I know kept saying how great this stuff is so I finally decided last night to pick some up. It is SO good. Tastes like a smooth creamy Ferrero Rocher. SO GOOD. It's not even that expensive, and since my son hates anything with nuts in it it's all mine! :eat2:


----------



## Esther

Homemade date squares and bran muffins with date filling! I thought I wouldn't be able to come up with many ideas when I bought that huge bag of dried dates... but I went through them in less than a week!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

A honeycrisp apple... I'm hoping it wakes me up because I'm super sleepy!


----------



## Sugar

Taco Bell. :eat2:


----------



## Neen

warm fresh from the oven Pumpkin gingerbread...smeared with cream cheese!:eat2:


----------



## Chef

"fresh mex" steak enchiladas with pintos on the side


----------



## Sugar

Mcdonalds pie. Some how some way...the designer of the lot that the walgreens and the mcdonalds sit on knew...just knew it would be awesome for me and pretty much everyone that uses these two stores to have the drive thrus right next to each other! :happy:


----------



## Neen

Extra thick blueberry& raspberry shake... with a few peaches thrown in..


----------



## Cors

Just had a small loaf of sourdough bread with a lovely cheese platter and wine. 

Currently munching on some big, fat, juicy, ripe and super sweet persimmons! :happy:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Cheese Tortellini & Sweet Italian Sausage with Parmesean Garlic Sauce and Fresh Hot Bread :eat2:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Hayashi rice and a green salad w/ Hidden Valley Ranch. 

(I usually like some kind of balsamic dressing w/ salad - but if I'm going with ranch, this is the ONLY ranch that merits the name, imho. mmmm mmmm.)


----------



## crayola box

Ok so not really eating so much as drinking: mango aloe juice...so so delicious and the little slivers of aloe in it surprisingly refreshing.

As for food I am about to make some kind of casserole I'm thinking tomatoes, peppers, onions, mushrooms, chicken, tortilla chips, and we'll see what else.


----------



## Neen

cheeseburger roll up....side of nacho's.. warm apple cider.. bites of the stuffing i'm making....pumpkin muffins.. whew..


----------



## SuperMishe

Chocolate Covered Graham Crackers


----------



## Isa

A piece of sweet potato pie. Just couldn't wait until tomorrow. :eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Little Debbie Christmas Tree Cake


----------



## Neen

NOT a good day. Therefore : An entire bowl of cranberry stuffing, 2 chocolate bars, some fried chicken, a salad, a bag of jelly beans.. and 30494043,930443 cups of coffee with cream.


----------



## AuntHen

sliced fuji apple with cinnamon and cloves... obviously I am making a pie for today and eating the excess apples


----------



## tinkerbell

I'm warming up some brie and french bread.


----------



## Cors

Toasted English muffins overflowing with bacon and scrambled egg! I added mushroom and cheese to mine too.


----------



## Sugar

Cooked red cabbage, sweet but tangy!


----------



## shinyapple

Pumpkin ice cream that I am letting get all melty over some leftover gingerbread cake. Yum! :eat2:


----------



## Neen

Huge slice of leftover pumpkin pie with vanilla bean ice cream, whip cream, and a slice of cranberry bread too...


----------



## SocialbFly

lemon sorbet, out of the container cause i has class


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Choo-choo wheels with Asiago cheese and lots of pepper. I'm in my flannel jammies, so it's extra good.


----------



## AuntHen

beef n' barley soup w/ a hunk of fresh french bread :wubu::eat2::eat1:


----------



## Neen

Big bowl of steaming hot tomato basil soup, crusty bread, and a chunk of chedder cheese.


----------



## AuntHen

chips n' salsa and a hot mug of cocoa:eat1:


----------



## jennam

Pizza Mia-Super Supreme and a bag of CHEETOS! Oh my happy belly! :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen

warm homemade chocolate chip cookies (right out of the oven) and an ice cold glass of milk:eat2:


----------



## aussieamazonwoman

OK, glass of nice Australian Shiraz, and some organic dark chocolate YUmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Inhibited

coco pops........


----------



## KatsPyjamas

Some of those gorgeous soft chewy chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## AuntHen

tater tots w/ ketchup (hehehe)


----------



## AuntHen

how funny... I am right after myself on posts..ahahaha

Whole grain toast w/ a little real butter and scrambled eggs w/ tabasco
Strong brewed Starbucks Holiday Blend Whole Bean coffee with half n' half & just a smidge of sugar (I don't like my coffee sweet. I ground the beans myself) Yum! :eat2::wubu:


----------



## Neen

Bowl of peanut butter captain crunch cereal.. mmm!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Sushi!

I have eel, shrimp, tuna, and salmon.


----------



## KatsPyjamas

Coffee with whipped cream.

I usually drink tea, but WHIPPED CREAM!


----------



## AuntHen

ribeye steak (tender like butter) and fresh spinach salad with fresh strawberries, soft french goat cheese and honey poppyseed dressing

chocolate ganache cake & fresh coffee w/ cream for dessert :wubu:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Caramel Shortcake - very very bad
oh - and a nice cup of coffee - mmmm


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tomato soup and a toasted cheese sandwich.


----------



## rainyday

Sawdust tasting chicken breast that I overcooked a couple nights ago. Put breasts in the oven to bake for an hour. Remembered two hours later that they were still in there. :doh:

In hopes of reconstituting them to edibleness, I've pulverized part of it in a food processor, dolloped in extra mayo, added diced celery and sliced almonds and slapped it between bread, but it still tastes like...sawdust.

I have two or three breasts of the stuff left. Other than tossing it in soup, any suggestions for making it palatable? They're great, organic (read: expensive) breasts, so I'll be damned if I just toss it.


----------



## Neen

A big juicy red apple!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

comfort eating cheese on digestive biscuits - not really helping though


----------



## Geektastic1

See's Candy--I got a box for Christmas. Trying not to eat too many because I don't want to feel sick, but they are tasty.


----------



## RJI

Joe-Joes

They are Oreo's with candy cane centers from Trader Joe's

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## rainyday

Raw whole cranberries. May seem odd but they actually make a crunchy finger food snack. Like fruit crudités.


----------



## activistfatgirl

rainyday said:


> Raw whole cranberries. May seem odd but they actually make a crunchy finger food snack. Like fruit crudités.



Tell me more! Are they sweet? Sour? Hard to bite into? I never realized this was possible and I was eyeing a big bag of fresh cranberries today but knew I didn't know what to do with them.


----------



## rainyday

Sour but slightly sweet too, with a very satisfying POP when you bite into them. They're as easy to bite into as grapes, but they snap. I'm thinking now of buying some more while they're available and freezing them for off season, but I wonder if they're soggy after freezing. Soggy wouldn't be good.

BTW, raw cranberries are also good thrown in with apples and carrots and other things when you're juicing and give it a pretty color.


----------



## cactopus

rainyday said:


> Sour but slightly sweet too, with a very satisfying POP when you bite into them. They're as easy to bite into as grapes, but they snap. I'm thinking now of buying some more while they're available and freezing them for off season, but I wonder if they're soggy after freezing. Soggy wouldn't be good.
> 
> BTW, raw cranberries are also good thrown in with apples and carrots and other things when you're juicing and give it a pretty color.



I find they remind me slightly of olives in flavor with a touch of sweetness.  I too love them. If you like hummus, you can make a sandwich with hummus and these little jewels studded on top. A leaf of lettuce is nice too but not necessary.:happy:


----------



## SoVerySoft

cactopus said:


> I find they remind me slightly of olives in flavor with a touch of sweetness. I too love them. If you like hummus, you can make a sandwich with hummus and these little jewels studded on top. A leaf of lettuce is nice too but not necessary.:happy:



They must be good if they've brought cactopus out of hiding!! Good to see you posting. You've been missed.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

cactopus said:


> I find they remind me slightly of olives in flavor with a touch of sweetness. I too love them. If you like hummus, you can make a sandwich with hummus and these little jewels studded on top. A leaf of lettuce is nice too but not necessary.:happy:



Mmm, that sounds delish. :happy:



SoVerySoft said:


> They must be good if they've brought cactopus out of hiding!! Good to see you posting. You've been missed.



^^This.


----------



## rainyday

cactopus said:


> I find they remind me slightly of olives in flavor with a touch of sweetness. I too love them. If you like hummus, you can make a sandwich with hummus and these little jewels studded on top. A leaf of lettuce is nice too but not necessary.:happy:



Interesting. I think they'd be good sliced in turkey salad too.


----------



## CrankySpice

cactopus said:


> I find they remind me slightly of olives in flavor with a touch of sweetness. I too love them. If you like hummus, you can make a sandwich with hummus and these little jewels studded on top. A leaf of lettuce is nice too but not necessary.:happy:



That sounds fantastic. Of course, I'd eat hummus off the bottom of a sanitation worker's boot, I love it so much.

As for what I was eating just then (not RIGHT NOW, full disclosure) - I made Cheddar Cheese Steak Soup yesterday and finished off the leftovers tonight. Really good stuff, but a tad too rich inches self:: I can't believe I said that) so I might make it with skim milk instead of whole next time. But damn, 'twas good.


----------



## katorade

Vanilla mochi, pita chips, and d'Affinois cheese. 







I mean...c'mon...


----------



## rainyday

katorade said:


> Vanilla mochi, pita chips, and d'Affinois cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean...c'mon...



Katorade, can you describe what d'Affinois is like? I noticed one of the stores here has it on "sale" this week. Sale's in quotes because it's still $13/pound but I wondered if it was worth trying a couple dollars worth just for fun.

They also have Fromage Fort on sale for quite a bit less, so I may try that one instead.


----------



## katorade

rainyday said:


> Katorade, can you describe what d'Affinois is like? I noticed one of the stores here has it on "sale" this week. Sale's in quotes because it's still $13/pound but I wondered if it was worth trying a couple dollars worth just for fun.
> 
> They also have Fromage Fort on sale for quite a bit less, so I may try that one instead.



It's similar to brie, but without the musty, mushroomy quality. It's also a bit creamier (if that's even possible) and the rind is much milder. If you are a fan of double or triple creme cheeses, or spreads like boursin, you'll love d'Affinois.

Ask your cheese monger if you can try a sample before you buy. They're usually pretty nice, especially if you're into trying some of the cheeses that are slower to move off of the shelves. They know they can move a havarti or smoked gouda, but the more expensive cheeses can be harder to push to a non-experimental market, and I don't think it's too much to ask for a little test drive when you're interested in buying a $10+/lb. cheese. The deli gives out samples for much cheaper products, so it can't hurt to try!


----------



## rainyday

Oh, I am definitely a fan. :eat2:

Thanks!


----------



## Frankie

Michel Cluizel chocolate, and it's wonderful.


----------



## KellyBigBelly

i'm eating kit kats dipped in peanut butter, with a liter of coke.


----------



## JonesT

KellyBigBelly said:


> i'm eating kit kats dipped in peanut butter, with a liter of coke.


That sounds good


----------



## bmann0413

Ritz Low sodium crackers.


----------



## nykspree8

a banana...that looked just perfectly fine when I bought it this morning but all the sudden has gotten all bruised up since I hung it up??? WTF :O


----------



## Frankie

Wensleydale cheese that has cranberries in it.


----------



## Neen

a Mrs. Prindables apple, some greek orzo salad, cranberry meatloaf sandwich.. (all in rotation, except apple)


----------



## katorade

Frankie said:


> Wensleydale cheese that has cranberries in it.




If you liked it, try out stilton with cherries or mango and ginger. I've seen it in several locations, so it may be available in your grocery stores (not sure which ones you have). The mango ginger is so smooth and sweet, and neither of them are stinky like stilton usually is. They are great cracker spread cheeses!


----------



## Frankie

katorade said:


> If you liked it, try out stilton with cherries or mango and ginger. I've seen it in several locations, so it may be available in your grocery stores (not sure which ones you have). The mango ginger is so smooth and sweet, and neither of them are stinky like stilton usually is. They are great cracker spread cheeses!



I do like the Wensleydale. I've never had stilton but have been wanting to try it. I don't know that I've ever seen it with cherries, but this certainly sounds like something worth looking for. Maybe Whole Foods will have it.

My current cheese favorite is mahon. Love it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

There's goat cheese with cranberry somewhere I can't access it right now, but mmmm do I love that stuff. Delicious!


----------



## AuntHen

I just made brownies. I am eating them warm topped w/ vanilla bean ice cream and hot fudge sauce:eat2:


----------



## Shosh

I just had a toasted Vegemite sandwich.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Swiss Almond Crunch cookies from Trader Joe's. Betcha can't eat just one! Very addictive. Yum.


----------



## SoVerySoft

SoVerySoft said:


> Swiss Almond Crunch cookies from Trader Joe's. Betcha can't eat just one! Very addictive. Yum.




Update: Now it is Trader Joe's Butter Shortbread Cookies with chocolate filling (think Stella Doro Swiss Fudge but way better) dunked in holiday spice hot chocolate. Miraculous.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Update (yeah, it's a munchie day) : Progresso split pea soup with a Chelada*



*Chelada is Budweiser and Clamato with salt and lime. Very interesting!


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Uber-crisp tater tots with mozzerella cheese melted on top


----------



## Surlysomething

Delissio's Four Cheese Pizza. SO GOOD.


----------



## cinnamitch

Ben and Jerry's Dublin Mudslide-Irish Cream Liqueur Ice Cream with Chocolate Chocolate Chip Cookies and a Coffee Fudge Swirl


----------



## Goddess Patty

Carnitas Enchilada Casserole with leftover spanish rice. Came out fantastic!!!:eat2:


----------



## toni

steak corn and mashed potatoes


----------



## bigsexy920

Over the weekend i have learned was Carnitas is and i love it. I cant wait to eat it again. maybe i should learn to make it 



Goddess Patty said:


> Carnitas Enchilada Casserole with leftover spanish rice. Came out fantastic!!!:eat2:


----------



## Fluffy51888

Waffle Crisp Cereal. In a mug. Ohh yea. I'm a girl who can't cook.


----------



## Lina

The Peanut Butter M&M's I found at the bottom of my purse.


----------



## katorade

I just recently polished off a plate of french toast with caramelized banana syrup and a couple strips of bacon. 

Craving I've been having lately? Hot Grape Nuts with brown sugar and butter. My mom used to make them for us for breakfast before school, and I'm having nostalgia cravings!


----------



## toni

katorade said:


> caramelized banana syrup !



Where can I get that?


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Tuna in a pita pocket w/ lettuce and tomato, and Lay's chips. And a cold Pepsi, of course.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

a little bit of Prawn Toast - mmm!


----------



## fatcow3h

strawberry short cake and vanilla ice ceram.


----------



## Tau

Cadbury's Whispers :wubu::eat2:


----------



## jdsumm

Haagen-Dazs chocolate ice cream and homemade almond chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## MisticalMisty

White Chocolate-Pecan cookies fresh from the oven!


----------



## AnnMarie

I just made myself a delicious roast beef and provolone grilled sandwich, but the best part was the roast beef. Tried a new kind that's eye round roast beef..... ughhhhh, sooooo good. 

I want another, but I think I'm ready to move along to the cookies or brownies.


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> I just made myself a delicious roast beef and provolone grilled sandwich, but the best part was the roast beef. Tried a new kind that's eye round roast beef..... ughhhhh, sooooo good.
> 
> I want another, but I think I'm ready to move along to the cookies or brownies.



Did you roast the beef or are you talking about cold cuts?


----------



## AnnMarie

It's cold cuts, but it's real eye round - from a company called Thin 'n' Trim (ha!) - but it's soooo damn good, tastes just like shaved eye round. Pink but not bloody, tasty.... delish. Going to be my go to roast beef now.


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> It's cold cuts, but it's real eye round - from a company called Thin 'n' Trim (ha!) - but it's soooo damn good, tastes just like shaved eye round. Pink but not bloody, tasty.... delish. Going to be my go to roast beef now.



From the deli counter or pre-packaged? Can you tell it sounds good to me?


----------



## Jon Blaze

Had a bbq burger, onion rings, salad, and sweet tea at a bbq joint here in Alabama. It was GOOD and very filling.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Chicken Kiev, Lattice Chips and a nice bottle of red wine. How refined...


----------



## liz (di-va)

I love Odwalla's Sweet & Salty Peanut bars!! Yum.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tastykake's Limited Edition Chocolate Lovers' Pie. I had a chocolate craving, and oh, man, did this ever satisfy it.


----------



## TearInYourHand

BBMe, is that a whole pie?? I am in the Philadelphia area, where Tastykakes are from (fist pump!!) and I have only seen individual servings sold. 

I am eating some green Bartlett pears with garlic/herb Boursin cheese (a favorite snack of mine), and a glass of red wine (Cote du Rhone 2006 for those interested).

:eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Nope, it's an individual one.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

2 snowballs - a mallow type mixture covered in chocolate, then dipped in coconut - very bad for you:happy:


----------



## Tam

Im having two bananas with whipped cream, and chocolate. I love that dessert.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I just finished some Progresso tomato soup with little chunks of cheddar cheese in it. They melt to gooey creamy balls of cheddary goodness. I love melted cheese in tomato soup!

And I am washing it down with a Trader Jose' light premium lager "imported from Mexico". Yeah, impulse purchase last time I was at TJ's. And I am getting low on bottled water and other drinks, since I haven't been to the store in a while. So...grabbed a cold one from the fridge


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

What?! You haven't been to the store in awhile....what kind of jersey tomato are you? Represent girl!

Hi how you doing, haven't talked to you in awhile.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> What?! You haven't been to the store in awhile....what kind of jersey tomato are you? Represent girl!
> 
> Hi how you doing, haven't talked to you in awhile.



Hey, I am a homebody fat girl above and beyond a jersey tomato  And I am thinking today is the day I am going to plunge into the world of ordering groceries to be delivered! At least the heavy ones, like soda, water, juice, etc.

And it's good to see you Mr. J. And yes...long time no speak. Hope all is well


----------



## degek2001

Tam said:


> Im having two bananas with whipped cream, and chocolate. I love that dessert.


Very good food for your tummy :eat2: 
<3 henk


----------



## mediaboy

Four bananas, five beers, three cups of coffee: black, and a cigarette.


----------



## Tam

degek2001 said:


> Very good food for your tummy :eat2:
> <3 henk


it is very good for my tummy, believe me that i couldnt move after having my dinner and that dessert.:eat1:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Some of my home-made soup - what I made not half an hour ago - to be followed shortly by 2 eccles cakes - not that I've ever been to Eccles 


D


----------



## bexy

Reggae Reggae chicken breast in a pita with very strong cheese. Yum!


----------



## Tam

Im having fried chicken and saussaged with fried potatoes for dinner


----------



## Surlysomething

Very chocolatey fudgey brownies!


----------



## Shosh

Cheerios as a late evening snack. Am I the only person that enjoys eating cereal at odd hours of the day and night?:blush:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Spiced hot chocolate and Trader Joe's Triple Ginger Snaps


----------



## ValentineBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> Spiced hot chocolate and Trader Joe's Triple Ginger Snaps



I read that as SPIKED hot chocolate, which frankly sounds better to me. I love gingersnaps too, now I want both!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Shosh said:


> Cheerios as a late evening snack. Am I the only person that enjoys eating cereal at odd hours of the day and night?:blush:



Apparently not!




ValentineBBW said:


> I read that as SPIKED hot chocolate, which frankly sounds better to me. I love gingersnaps too, now I want both!



Damn. What a good idea! I wish I'd thought of it. Maybe tonight, or tomorrow! What should I spike it with? I have Starbucks Cream Liqueur which I've been waiting to open. Maybe the time is now?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

bexy said:


> Reggae Reggae chicken breast in a pita with very strong cheese. Yum!



Damn - You've got me yearning to come back and have an Ulster Fry. :eat1:


----------



## ValentineBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> Apparently not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. What a good idea! I wish I'd thought of it. Maybe tonight, or tomorrow! What should I spike it with? I have Starbucks Cream Liqueur which I've been waiting to open. Maybe the time is now?



I'm easy and redneck I suppose, as I always like a little peppermint schnapps in my hot chocolate.

The time IS now.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ValentineBBW said:


> I'm easy and redneck I suppose, as I always like a little peppermint schnapps in my hot chocolate.
> 
> The time IS now.



Now that sounds good. Hey - I have butterscotch schnaaps, I think! Yum!


----------



## katorade

SoVerySoft said:


> Now that sounds good. Hey - I have butterscotch schnaaps, I think! Yum!



Obtain Hershey's cocoa tin. Follow recipe for cocoa on side of tin, replacing milk with half&half. Add an extra pinch of salt. Add a shot of Godiva liqueur to your mug before adding cocoa. Try to figure out after a few mugs if you are drunk or in chocolate-induced bliss.


----------



## SocialbFly

ValentineBBW said:


> I'm easy and redneck



shouldnt this be on another board?? sheesh

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## SocialbFly

katorade that sounds better than what i am eating, green beans with dill and butter...


----------



## ValentineBBW

SocialbFly said:


> shouldnt this be on another board?? sheesh
> 
> :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:



Listen here Sassypants!!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I just had some oatmeal (sounded really good with all of the snow outside) with some almonds, cinnamon, and maple syrup on top.


----------



## SoVerySoft

TearInYourHand said:


> I just had some oatmeal (sounded really good with all of the snow outside) with some almonds, cinnamon, and maple syrup on top.



That DOES sound good. I think I'll copy you. Hope you're doing ok with all that snow!


----------



## Tam

I had one medium pizza for my own and now im eating my dessert: i have 1 lb of ice cream in the computer and im finishing with it.
Im home alone and eating fast food every day....:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tam said:


> I had one medium pizza for my own and now im eating my dessert: i have 1 lb of ice cream in the computer and im finishing with it.
> Im home alone and eating fast food every day....:eat2:



Tam, the Foodee Board isn't about how _much_ we can eat - and all of your posts so far on this board have been about that.

That's really better suited for the Weight Board. Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Tam

SoVerySoft said:


> Tam, the Foodee Board isn't about how _much_ we can eat - and all of your posts so far on this board have been about that.
> 
> That's really better suited for the Weight Board. Just wanted to let you know.


I told you all what i was eating right now....


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tam said:


> I told you all what i was eating right now....



Yup, making the point that you ate a whole medium pizza and have 1 lb of ice cream to eat next. I wouldn't point it out if it was a first occurrence but your posts on this board have only focused on how much you were eating.

Again, that's not the slant of this board.


----------



## Tam

SoVerySoft said:


> Yup, making the point that you ate a whole medium pizza and have 1 lb of ice cream to eat next. I wouldn't point it out if it was a first occurrence but your posts on this board have only focused on how much you were eating.
> 
> Again, that's not the slant of this board.


Well, sorry if it bothers you!
I just told you what i have eaten and how much of eat, in adition.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tam said:


> Well, sorry if it bothers you!
> I just told you what i have eaten and how much of eat, in adition.



Yes, and I am the moderator of this board, and I am telling you what this board is for.


----------



## Tam

SoVerySoft said:


> Yes, and I am the moderator of this board, and I am telling you what this board is for.


Well, im sorry, i didnt want to bother neither offend you.
I just write that. And i dont think is wrong, but i ll try to not post like that again, if ITS WRONG.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tam - she's not saying it's wrong to post like that on Dimensions - just that it's not what the FOODEE board is for. If you want to make posts like that, the WEIGHT board is where you want to be.  The erotic weight gain board is here: http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=46

It's like you're going into a pizza place and ordering a taco. It's not wrong to want a taco, you just don't order it in the pizza place.


----------



## nykspree8

bowl of cocoa pebbles mmmmm


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Tiramisu!!


----------



## HottiMegan

creamy vegan potato, cauliflower soup with meatless sausages thrown in. yumm! Both my boys gobbled some down too


----------



## rainbowman

Tam said:


> I had one medium pizza for my own and now im eating my dessert: i have 1 lb of ice cream in the computer and im finishing with it.
> Im home alone and eating fast food every day....:eat2:



Tam - Is your computer still working OK or has the ice cream messed up the electronics?:eat2::eat1:


----------



## LovelyLiz

plain yogurt mixed with crushed walnuts, honey, and frozen blueberries. mmmmmmm


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Cheddars cheesy biscuits


----------



## Gingembre

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Cheddars cheesy biscuits



Noms! I love them. :eat2:


----------



## theladypoet

I made orange cupcakes from a mix for my mom and I snitched a few, so those, a real orange, and a handful of carrot sticks. (If I'm not careful I'm going to start looking like an oompa-loompa.)


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Pancakes--With bananas, butterscotch chips, and chopped up walnuts mixed into the batter. No syrup needed, just some butter!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Salad made of grated carrot, celery and brown rice in a grapefruit/mustard dressing! Weirdly good.

And chocklit cookies.


----------



## Jigen

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Tiramisu!!



I envy you... :wubu: Maybe with a cup of coffee and a little glass of brandy to complete. (*drools*)


----------



## nykspree8

strawberries


----------



## TearInYourHand

A glass (ok...2...) of white wine and a few morsels of Venezuelan dark chocolate (picked it up at Whole Foods) while watching Bravo. My own little slice of heaven


----------



## Wagimawr

Reese's Peanut Butter Cup miniatures and the last 3 or so spoonfuls of Betty Crocker Rich & Creamy Cream Cheese icing.


----------



## toni

Bacon and cheese potato from Wendy's. YUM!


----------



## littlefairywren

A warm hot cross bun, with butter. And a cold glass of milk...yum!


----------



## MisticalMisty

popcorn with a soy sauce/garlic butter I made. Yummers


----------



## Tam

MisticalMisty said:


> popcorn with a soy sauce/garlic butter I made. Yummers



fried eggs


----------



## GTAFA

I have a big spinach salad that i am eating in slo-mo, while reading and typing here. The salad has a dressing that's lemon-tahini-ginger, on top of spinach, snow peas, steamed broccoli, yellow peppers, and hunks of avocado. I bought it (restaurant take-out), rather than made it.


----------



## mpls_girl26

Ordered Pizza Hut pizza for the first time in possibly 15 years. What happened to the buttery crust? Maybe it was the pan pizza - I got the hand tossed. It's ok I guess.


----------



## nykspree8

strawberry protein shake, added some blueberries and put it all in a blender...soooo good!


----------



## MisticalMisty

my spicy cheese ball with crackers.

It was good.


----------



## tinkerbell

a sandwich, prezel sticks, a thing of yogurt and a granola bar.


----------



## Rowan

a croissant with a laughing cow type soft cheese from poland on it, one half has a mushroom flavored cheese and the other half has a cucumber flavored cheese and the cucumber half has a piece of meat that i cannot pronounce the name but the outer edge is flower shaped and so delish. :eat2:


----------



## Neen

Oh yeah. it's valentines day. *BIG FAKE SMILE* i ate an entire huge box of chocolates, drank a bottle of champagne..now i'm giggly, went to bed with a mystery novel, munching on chips and chocolate covered pretzels. Is this damn day over yet.?


----------



## toni

A chocolate covered strawberry cupcake :eat2:


----------



## liz (di-va)

1/2 an Italian beef sammch...oh I love the dipped bun!


----------



## firefly

Living in Germany, near Cologe, it's time to celebrate - because it's carnival.

I made some "Mutze Mandeln" today - sweet dough, with raisins and apple, deep-fried, covered with powdered sugar - sth we only eat at this time of the year.


----------



## SoVerySoft

firefly said:


> Living in Germany, near Cologe, it's time to celebrate - because it's carnival.
> 
> I made some "Mutze Mandeln" today - sweet dough, with raisins and apple, deep-fried, covered with powdered sugar - sth we only eat at this time of the year.



Looks (and sounds!) yummy.


----------



## Fuzzy

New Junk Food: Doritos Late Night Cheeseburger






Its amazing.. Its the exact taste of a backyard grilled burger, with cheese, mustard, ketchup, pickle and onion. I may eat the entire bag in one sitting. :blush:


----------



## wtchmel

well, being as it's past 2 am, i'm eating nothing, drinking wine, and on the way to bed. been cravin' a blue cheese burger though,lol.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Tamales for breakfast...yummers!


----------



## toni

Fuzzy said:


> New Junk Food: Doritos Late Night Cheeseburger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing.. Its the exact taste of a backyard grilled burger, with cheese, mustard, ketchup, pickle and onion. I may eat the entire bag in one sitting. :blush:



WOW! I must have these! When did they come out?


----------



## Seraphina

Mint Imperials, I've developed some weird obsession with them. Only I don't think they are necessarily particularly good for me... good job there are two lovely, homemade, chilli, chorizo, pepperami, mozarella and olive pizza in the oven and one of them has my name on it :happy:


----------



## CrankySpice

toni said:


> WOW! I must have these! When did they come out?



Dang it, I heard about these last week but forgot to check for them when I went grocery shopping. I'm dying to try 'em.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Fuzzy, Toni, Cranky.....you can have the second bag I bought because I think they suck! It is a strong mustard taste mixes with a second, very chemical like taste. 

I think I'll pass mine onto my brother -- if it's chips and free he'll eat it. I did however try Pringle's new Taco Bell flavored crisps and they were yummy. Pringles also has a Cheeseburger flavor but I haven't opened the can yet.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ValentineBBW said:


> Fuzzy, Toni, Cranky.....you can have the second bag I bought because I think they suck! It is a strong mustard taste mixes with a second, very chemical like taste....




....why am I picturing puzzled looks on security's faces as they scan your carry-on in March...?


----------



## Fuzzy

I noticed a small bag of them at a local gas station, and literally drove straight to Wal-Mart to see if they had the BIG bags. 

Hey Val, sorry they didn't meet your expectations.


----------



## PamelaLois

ValentineBBW said:


> Fuzzy, Toni, Cranky.....you can have the second bag I bought because I think they suck! It is a strong mustard taste mixes with a second, very chemical like taste.



I hate mustard, so I guess I won't be trying these, thanks for the heads-up.

As for what I am eating right now, just made a pot of French Onion Soup. NOM NOM NOM :eat1:


----------



## Rowan

some imitation crab surimi and also some left over TGIFridays mashed potatoes with some homemade gravy from some fried chicken I made the other night (not all mixed together of course).


----------



## ValentineBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> ....why am I picturing puzzled looks on security's faces as they scan your carry-on in March...?



hey! how do you know that is where I put my...............oh wait you meant the chips


----------



## ValentineBBW

Fuzzy said:


> I noticed a small bag of them at a local gas station, and literally drove straight to Wal-Mart to see if they had the BIG bags.
> 
> Hey Val, sorry they didn't meet your expectations.



It's alright Fuzzy, they can't all be winners. I'm kinda picky about Doritos in the first place and I think I'm coming to the realization that these big bold, suped up flavors don't do it for me.


----------



## RJI

Fig Newmans


----------



## SoVerySoft

View attachment pumpkin-whoopie-pie-170_000.jpg​A pumpkin Wicked Whoopie pie - just one of 12 assorted flavors sent as a treat from a dear friend 


View attachment raspberry-whoopie-pie.jpg​This morning I ate this one - it's a raspberry and cream version. So far that one is winning!



Their website is here: Wicked Whoopies​


----------



## SoVerySoft

Since it's cheating to use online pics - here is one I just took with my phone. I kinda mushed the cake. Oops 

View attachment punkin1a.jpg​


----------



## Rowan

i was lazy and decided to do pizza tonight...stuffed crust with chicken, pineapple, black olive and bacon...also got got some parmesean garlic wings and sweet asian wings and some breadsticks with cheese


----------



## toni

SO jealous of your whoopie pie heaven, SVS. I love those suckers. The best I ever had were from the Amish. I am going to order some from your site and compare.

UPDATE:
I want to try all the flavors. WHAT THE HELL!!! 24 bucks a dozen. Not much in the way of variety boxes. Where do you get all these awesome friends that send you this stuff? LOL


----------



## SoVerySoft

toni said:


> SO jealous of your whoopie pie heaven, SVS. I love those suckers. The best I ever had were from the Amish. I am going to order some from your site and compare.
> 
> UPDATE:
> I want to try all the flavors. WHAT THE HELL!!! 24 bucks a dozen. Not much in the way of variety boxes. Where do you get all these awesome friends that send you this stuff? LOL



Evidently you can order your choice of flavors, since I got 12 different flavors in my box.

And where did I find her? Here on Dims


----------



## EvilPrincess

toni said:


> SO jealous of your whoopie pie heaven, SVS. I love those suckers. The best I ever had were from the Amish. I am going to order some from your site and compare.
> 
> UPDATE:
> I want to try all the flavors. WHAT THE HELL!!! 24 bucks a dozen. Not much in the way of variety boxes. Where do you get all these awesome friends that send you this stuff? LOL


 

Try here for the pick your own variety pack!


----------



## toni

I can't figure it out! LOL


----------



## toni

EvilPrincess said:


> Try here for the pick your own variety pack!



Thanks! :bow::bow::bow::bow:

I think I got all stupid from the whoopie porn.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I am eating a Cake Batter Ice Cream Malt with Brownie Bits. From a local IceCream joint called Whitey's. Absolutely Divine!!

www.whiteysicecream.com 

View attachment MmmmmWhitey's.jpg


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer

:eat1::eat1::eat1:P:smitten:I:smitten:Z:smitten:Z:smitten:A:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty

homemade rosemary, flaxseed and parmesean crackers


----------



## Tooz

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 76641​A pumpkin Wicked Whoopie pie - just one of 12 assorted flavors sent as a treat from a dear friend
> 
> 
> View attachment 76642​This morning I ate this one - it's a raspberry and cream version. So far that one is winning!
> 
> 
> 
> Their website is here: Wicked Whoopies​



Lol they have those for a buck 69 at Hannaford. Should I try one?


----------



## Gingembre

MisticalMisty said:


> homemade rosemary, flaxseed and parmesean crackers



Oooh they sound good! I am eating toasted crumpets with butter and marmite...yummmmm!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tooz said:


> Lol they have those for a buck 69 at Hannaford. Should I try one?



Sure! Why not? Do they have many flavors to choose from?


In other news, what I am eating now is pizza that the car dealership gave me after taking 6 hours to sell me a car. I was starving! And the car's not ready yet.


----------



## MisticalMisty

SoVerySoft said:


> Sure! Why not? Do they have many flavors to choose from?
> 
> 
> In other news, what I am eating now is pizza that the car dealership gave me after taking 6 hours to sell me a car. I was starving! And the car's not ready yet.



What kind of car did you get?


----------



## TearInYourHand

MisticalMisty said:


> What kind of car did you get?



Um, I was wondering what kind of pizza you got. Does that make me a foodie?


----------



## SoVerySoft

MisticalMisty said:


> What kind of car did you get?



A 2010 Hyundai Azera Limited. It's purty 




TearInYourHand said:


> Um, I was wondering what kind of pizza you got. Does that make me a foodie?



Yes, yes it does. And the pizza was just plain cheese and was "eh". I don't know where it was from - they just left a plate with 2 slices on a desk for me, which I discovered when I exited the cashier's area, with a much smaller bank account.


----------



## Gingembre

A bit late, even for brunch, but i am about to start eating scrambled eggs on toasted english muffin with a side of strawberries and blueberries, and a fresh pot of black coffee. Did i mention that i also have the Saturday newspapers?! Blisssss :happy:


----------



## toni

A very weird breakfast...

A latte, fried eggplant in garlic sauce and hot dogs.


----------



## MisticalMisty

toni said:


> A very weird breakfast...
> 
> A latte, fried eggplant in garlic sauce and hot dogs.



I had nachos..lol it must be weird breakfast day


----------



## Brandi

Homemade crab cakes + sauteed garlic baby spinach + soft kaiser = Heaven and my new addiction!


----------



## Rowan

mini bowtie pasta seasoned with salt, pepper, alpine touch (a seasoning only sold in Montana), chicken boullion, and sweet soy sauce....soooo yummy


----------



## mossystate

Brandi said:


> Homemade crab cakes + sauteed garlic baby spinach + soft kaiser = Heaven and my new addiction!



Damnation, that sounds good.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi!! Woo hoo! Good to see you posting. With you and Fuzzy both posting again, I feel all warm and....uh...fuzzy? 

So glad you're back. How are you doing?


----------



## Rowan

some of a dominos chicken bacon ranch sub, which i got so i could order the chocolate lava crunch cake since they have a minimum amount to have delivery...i had a major sweet tooth attack and now i feel like a pig :blush:


----------



## Neen

Right now scrambled egg, fried potatoes, bread with butter and grape jelly, dunkin donuts blueberry coffee xtra xtra


----------



## EvilPrincess

Migas - eggs, a liberal amount of hot salsa, shredded jack, all scrambled with tortilla chips. This served with another shot of salsa on top. A double cup of Via - (doesn't suck for instant coffee). Almost as good as the Capitol Diner, but no side of frijoles...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Just had a slice of my sister's lemon pie - unfortunately I can't have any more since it is now finished


----------



## Neen

SoVerySoft said:


> A 2010 Hyundai Azera Limited. It's purty
> 
> Haha, when i got my Hyundai accent in october, the dealer bought me a pizza too! Think he was trying to pick me up, but i did get a free pizza


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished a huge bowl of piping hot oatmeal with milk and brown sugar.


:eat1:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Surlysomething said:


> I just finished a huge bowl of piping hot oatmeal with milk and brown sugar.
> 
> 
> :eat1:



:eat1:

Just finished a rather nice piece of Frence Brie - on its own, no biscuits, crackers, just the real thing.

will sleep well tonight


----------



## Seraphina

BigFriendlyDave said:


> :eat1:
> 
> Just finished a rather nice piece of Frence Brie



You're missing out, Somerset Brie (despite being a bit of a mis-noma because it can't really be Brie from anywhere but France) is absolutely unbelievable, far better than some of the most expensive Frenhc Bries. If you can get your hands on some I definitely recommend!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Seraphina said:


> You're missing out, Somerset Brie (despite being a bit of a mis-noma because it can't really be Brie from anywhere but France) is absolutely unbelievable, far better than some of the most expensive Frenhc Bries. If you can get your hands on some I definitely recommend!



I do prefer the Somerset Brie - but the stuff was only £1 in the Co-op today.

There I go again, living up to the Tight Scotsman stereotype...


----------



## Fluffy51888

Girl Scout Cookies!!


----------



## Captain Save

Girl Scout cookies! AARRGH!

I'm supposed to be getting my order tomorrow, and the waiting is KILLING me!

In the meantime, I have these rather addictive little gems. I swear there's narcotics or something in them; I just can't sit in the same room with them and not eat the entire bag! 

View attachment chocolate.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> Girl Scout Cookies!!



Whaaaaat? I don't get mine until next week. I preordered 10 boxes of Samoas.

...yes. I said 10. And I'm going to eat every last cookie.


----------



## Allie Cat

CrystalUT11 said:


> Whaaaaat? I don't get mine until next week. I preordered 10 boxes of Samoas.
> 
> ...yes. I said 10. And I'm going to eat every last cookie.



I did not know about this. I need details!


----------



## Fluffy51888

CrystalUT11 said:


> Whaaaaat? I don't get mine until next week. I preordered 10 boxes of Samoas.
> 
> ...yes. I said 10. And I'm going to eat every last cookie.





Yea, I ordered mine from two little girls at my work. I got my cookies from one little girl last week, and my cookies from the other little girl today! I got Peanut Butter Patties and Lemonades! Yummmmm. Oh, and just in case you can't eat them all before you're worried about them getting stale, I heard if you freeze them they keep really well. But I've never done it, so I can't say from personal experience! Hope you enjoy your cookeis! :happy:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Captain Save said:


> Girl Scout cookies! AARRGH!
> 
> I'm supposed to be getting my order tomorrow, and the waiting is KILLING me!
> 
> In the meantime, I have these rather addictive little gems. I swear there's narcotics or something in them; I just can't sit in the same room with them and not eat the entire bag!



I generally don't care for Hershey's chocolate but these sound really good! I am going to look for them.


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> Yea, I ordered mine from two little girls at my work. I got my cookies from one little girl last week, and my cookies from the other little girl today! I got Peanut Butter Patties and Lemonades! Yummmmm. Oh, and just in case you can't eat them all before you're worried about them getting stale, I heard if you freeze them they keep really well. But I've never done it, so I can't say from personal experience! Hope you enjoy your cookeis! :happy:



I've never tried the Lemonades, but everyone keeps telling me that they ordered them. I love lemon-flavored things, so I'll definitely have to try some.

I also got some of the plain short-breads. They're so delicious. 

Oh and freezing! That's a very good idea.  Assuming that I won't eat them all, hehe.


----------



## Rowan

A piece of ribeye steak and veggies from dinner the other night at Texas Roadhouse. Good stuff


----------



## shinyapple

Chocolate Cheerios. I didn't buy them and didn't think I'd like them, but they are chocolatey without being overly sweet. I'm a fan


----------



## SoVerySoft

shinyapple said:


> Chocolate Cheerios. I didn't buy them and didn't think I'd like them, but they are chocolatey without being overly sweet. I'm a fan



Did they turn the milk into chocolate milk? Cocoa Krispies (are they still called that?) does.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Steel Cut Oatmeal{ with brown sugar and butter} and toast!{with Cat's Raspberry Peach Jam}

It's freezing here this morning!!


----------



## ValentineBBW

shinyapple said:


> Chocolate Cheerios. I didn't buy them and didn't think I'd like them, but they are chocolatey without being overly sweet. I'm a fan



I liked them too, a good chocolate fix.



SoVerySoft said:


> Did they turn the milk into chocolate milk? Cocoa Krispies (are they still called that?) does.




I haven't ever had Cocoa Krispies, but the milk did turn a little bit chocolate but not what I'd call chocolate milk...but then again I may have ate them too fast. :blush: The rest I ate dry as a snack.


----------



## shinyapple

SoVerySoft said:


> Did they turn the milk into chocolate milk? Cocoa Krispies (are they still called that?) does.



I never drink the remaining milk, but it did turn a color that would make it appear that it would be chocolatey if I did.


----------



## IdahoCynth




----------



## SoVerySoft

shinyapple said:


> I never drink the remaining milk, but it did turn a color that would make it appear that it would be chocolatey if I did.



Awww...you're missing out on all that good cereal-flavored milk. I slurp the milk up every time! To me it's refreshing after the cereal. Washes it down!


----------



## Captain Save

I admit, I didn't know what to make of the milk left behind from a bowl of Fruit Loops years ago, so I left it alone. I usually just go for chocolate bars or pastries with my coffee these days, anyway.

After I finish my lunch of salmon, mixed vegetables, garlic bread, and cranberry juice, I'm raiding a box of Girl Scout cookies!


----------



## shinyapple

SoVerySoft said:


> Awww...you're missing out on all that good cereal-flavored milk. I slurp the milk up every time! To me it's refreshing after the cereal. Washes it down!



I admit to taking your advice and drinking the little bit of milk that was left after I ate more of the chocolate Cheerios this afternoon. I was surprised to find that it a) wasn't as warm as I might have expected and b) actually tasted a little like chocolate milk. A worthwhile experiment! LOL

I probably won't do it again since I generally don't drink milk even in a glass...but there's your answer, SVS!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

a piece of dove dark chocolate and a few pretzel sticks...together it is pure heaven!


----------



## SuperMishe

Breakfast - a sleeve of chips ahoy chocolate chip cookies. Sad, very sad... lol


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Bacon, Eggs and Potato Scones - yum yum


----------



## Allie Cat

Blueberry frosted wheat with skim milk. Om nom nom!


----------



## Captain Save

LEFTOVERS!

Breakfast consists of leftover gyro with greek salad, and will be followed by leftover steak from Olive Garden. Dinner will be leftover jambalaya; let's hope these entrees get better with time in the fridge!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Captain Save said:


> After I finish my lunch of salmon, mixed vegetables, garlic bread, and cranberry juice, I'm raiding a box of Girl Scout cookies!



What kind? I just had some Samoas. Love those.



shinyapple said:


> I admit to taking your advice and drinking the little bit of milk that was left after I ate more of the chocolate Cheerios this afternoon. I was surprised to find that it a) wasn't as warm as I might have expected and b) actually tasted a little like chocolate milk. A worthwhile experiment! LOL
> 
> I probably won't do it again since I generally don't drink milk even in a glass...but there's your answer, SVS!



Thanks shiny! You are a good sport! You dove right in in the name of science. I appreciate it.


----------



## Captain Save

I confess to nibbling on some Lemon Chalets, but with my jambalaya I'll be finishing that box, and having the remainder of my tagalongs (okay, the entire unopened box. :blush I just wonder what's driving my gluttony; I don't usually eat as much as I have this weekend.

Samoas are pretty popular, probably the most popular cookie they make. I never took to them very much, though; I think it's the caramel.


----------



## Seraphina

Porridge with golden syrup


----------



## Fuzzy

omellette with cottage cheese filling, crispy bacon, and wheat toast


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Good old Sausage and Mash


----------



## CrankySpice

Spinach smoothie. It always shocks me how filling they are.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

A slice of pizza with extra cheese...yummy!:eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

The ear of a Russell Stover chocolate peanut butter bunny. :eat2:
*
ETA:* So I also ate his entire head and a bit of his tummy. Poor bunny. His caramel friend will suffer the same fate tomorrow.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Reese's Peanut Butter Egg... BAHHHH! Why did I buy these things?! I can't resist and I feel the need to consume them all once they enter my front door!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Just finished off 2 pieces of toasted cheese - i've got that lovely taste still swirling around my mouth.


----------



## EvilPrincess

sliced tomatoes - lightly salted and peppered 
home made mac and cheese - made with the motto - nothing is too cheesy


----------



## Captain Save

Piping hot oatmeal, with cranberries and cinnamon apples...it just smells SO GOOD...:eat1:


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Nibblers (Mrs. Fields cookies) : Peanut butter and Cinnamon Sugar. 

I warmed them a bit in the microwave so that they are chewier and softer, bringing out the rich butter flavor further in the cookie dough and I poured a tall glass of sweet almond milk (vanilla flavored) to go with them.

Nut milks (given that you aren't allergic to nuts) and flavored rice milks are amazing. Try some if you haven't. They are additional alternatives to cow's milk other than soy milk (which I also love).


----------



## DitzyBrunette

*Cupcake Pebbles. To die for. 
*


----------



## Tanuki

Tuna, sweetcorn and mayo in garlic pita bread, yum yum ^_^!


----------



## EvilPrincess

egg salad sandwich 
tomato soup 
ho hum


----------



## lifeneedsmore

I just pigged out on one of those yummy cakes from Ikea with the little candies in it. The bad part is that I'm dieting and just blew it for today. hehe


----------



## curvalicious

DitzyBrunette said:


> *Cupcake Pebbles. To die for.
> *



ARE YOU SERIOUS?!!?!?! I WANT!!!!


Oh and I'm chowing down on some sweet and sour chicken, egg roll, fried rice and some crab cheese.....soooooooo yummy!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

curvalicious said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?!!?!?! I WANT!!!!



They're a brand new thing. We found them by accident, saw them in the dollar store (_for 2 bucks!!!_) and bought the last box. When you open the box it smells like birthday cake ice cream or cake batter and they taste like it too. I'm gonna stalk he hell out of that dollar store now lol. Tomorrow I'm going to Shop Rite and I pray they have them!


----------



## AngelaDevil

Okay, those Cupcake Pebbles sound like they'd be the fire of my loins lol. 


Right now I'm eating a peanut butter sandwich, and it is mighty delicious ;D


----------



## EvilPrincess

stone ground smoked gouda grits.... breakfast of campions


----------



## SuperMishe

Spaghetti & meatball pizza. Sooo good! This pizza shop owner/chef is a genius!!


----------



## Tanuki

Peanut butter sandwiches!


----------



## Fuzzy

Spitz Spicy Sunflower Seeds (SSSS.. isn't that going just a little too far...)


----------



## Mezmerized187

An entire box of valentines chocolate. I had surf n turf for supper too. Lol. Sad the box was a double size though. Yummy! Russell Stovers!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Just finished 3/4 of a Dr Oetker's Pizza - burp!


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Wonderful and addictive grilled cheese sandwich that I prepared with slices of whole grain wheat bread, butter (inside and out for extra crispiness and richness), Tillamook cheddar cheese, diced green onions and mushrooms.

Had with a cup of organic vanilla-flavored sweet almond milk with the sandwich.

Total goodness. 

I feel like making another but I know I can get _very_ carried away...hmmmm


----------



## SoVerySoft

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Wonderful and addictive grilled cheese sandwich that I prepared with slices of whole grain wheat bread, butter (inside and out for extra crispiness and richness), Tillamook cheddar cheese, diced green onions and mushrooms.
> 
> Had with a cup of organic vanilla-flavored sweet almond milk with the sandwich.
> 
> Total goodness.
> 
> I feel like making another but I know I can get _very_ carried away...hmmmm



That sounds great!! Now I want grilled cheese. 

I never tried the vanilla almond milk but I buy the chocolate from time to time at Trader Joe's. I really like it!


----------



## Captain Save

Bratwurst with sour cream and diced tomato, wrapped in whole grain pita bread...and a glass of Chianti.


----------



## Neen

" Blueberry morning" cereal with vanilla almond milk


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I'm not eating anything right now but I want to do an update on the *Cupcake Pebbles*. When I first ate it I was having a very small bowl with my son in the morning, one of his little cartoon cereal bowls, and the cereal tasted really great. At the time. Yesterday was the first time I had it since then and I poured a regular adult size cereal bowl this time. Well. It was soggy before I was halfway done and all of that yummy cupcake-y tasty goodness was gone and it tasted like a bland version of Kellogg's Rice Krispie Treat cereal. I gotta say, towards the end of the bowl I was getting grossed out because it was soggy and almost flavorless and white because the sprinkly covering comes off and falls to the bottom of the bowl. My son was over it after 2 bowls. A cheap experiment for 2 bucks, but will never try again.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Okay, I tried the chocolate cheerios based on people's comments here, and I have to say I wasn't impressed. I love cheerios, and I love chocolately cereals like cocoa pebbles. So this seemed like a no brainer. But it was just mediocre. It was neither chocolatey enough, nor cheerio-flavored enough. Guess I'll stick to purchasing these things separately. lol


----------



## runningman

breakfast. Frosted wheats followed by a kiwi.

From here on today will mostly consist of beer. 

C'mon Wales beat the tarmac laying pikeys!


----------



## toni

chocolate cheerios :eat2:


----------



## Captain Save

Nutella, by the spoonful...with espresso.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Lemon Chalet Girl Scout cookies with a big glass of Simply Lemon lemonade over ice. I think I want seconds!


----------



## Southphillyschubbiest

fruit loopsmy fav


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I am finishing off a package of Triple Meat Pizza Rolls that I opened an hour ago, Lol. 

[Wow. If a serving size is 6, and there is about 7 servings per package.. Haha! Thats' a lot of pizza rolls. XD ]


----------



## deanbpm

A cup of tea and a slice of toast.


----------



## Wild Zero

Thank you taco bell for putting meat on a burrito I ordered without meat, you really know what I want to put into my piehole far better than I. Because when I'm hungry at 2am there's nothing I like more than taking a bite out of a burrito, spitting it out and throwing it away.


----------



## Neen

right now a stack of chocolate chip pancakes, with butter and maple syrup and a side of bacon.. small bowl of cantaloupe.


----------



## Neen

Leftover chinese food from last night with Tooz. Orange chicken, fried rice, brocoli, and spare ribs. Huge order of pan fried noodles drowin' in duck sauce. Mmmm


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Hmmm, that does sound delicious Neen:eat2:

I just had 2 dbl. cheeseburgers, fries & a large Barq's boot beer at Micky D's.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## MzDeeZyre

French Toast w/ Strawberries and Powdered Sugar.:eat2:

Lots O' Bacon!!:eat2:


----------



## Cece Larue

Sour Cream & Onion Pringles *DROOOOOOOOOOOOL*


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I just had 3 tacos at El Charros in Champaign, Il. they are simply seasoned beef, cilantro, onion, tomato on two tortillas with lime quarters on the side. Very tasty:eat2:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

1 (yes, just 1) Thornton's Viennese Truffle


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Bourbon chicken from the Amish stand at our local market...you can't beat the taste or the price!:eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

toni said:


> chocolate cheerios :eat2:



yum, yum, yum! i love those!! esp. the choc. milk afterwards!!!


----------



## deanbpm

I have just had Pad Thai for my (late) tea.


----------



## prettyssbbw

shrimp sauteed in garlic butter. with soy sauce over it.it is good.:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Tracyarts

Chicken and dumplings. I made a huge batch last night (3 and a half large Chinese takeaway soup containers worth), and heated a container up for my friend's lunch a little while ago. He couldn't eat it all, and I was more than happy to make sure the rest didn't go to waste... *grin*

Tracy


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, I tried the chocolate cheerios based on people's comments here, and I have to say I wasn't impressed. I love cheerios, and I love chocolately cereals like cocoa pebbles. So this seemed like a no brainer. But it was just mediocre. It was neither chocolatey enough, nor cheerio-flavored enough. Guess I'll stick to purchasing these things separately. lol



I'm with you on they're mediocreity, I bought a box a while back and never ate them just by themselves, I had other Cherrios cereals on hand and mixed them with other flavors, like Multi-grain, or the Honeynut flavors.

Mixing cereals like this can be fun, apple-cinnamon cherrios is great with Apple Jacks and Golden Grahams & Honeycombs is tasty too.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## FatAndProud

These seriously taste better (imo) than regular Doritos. They seem to have more flavor.


----------



## Allie Cat

well, not really *eating* per se but it's fun to bite and hear the pop noise it makes


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm experimenting with butter/margarine spread recipes for use when making toasted garlic bread (using a fresh loaf of french bread). So basically, its mix some up, spread it some bread, broil in an oven until toasty, taste and enjoy.

Again, and again..


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm about to eat some steak bites that marinated overnight in a mix of brown sugar, vinegar, garlic and soy sauce. IT SMELLS SO GOOD. Accompanied with a wild rice dish and niblet corn. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Surlysomething said:


> I'm about to eat some steak bites that marinated overnight in a mix of brown sugar, vinegar, garlic and soy sauce. IT SMELLS SO GOOD. Accompanied with a wild rice dish and niblet corn. :eat2:



Marinated first, and sliced into bites? I want this recipe if it exists.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy

Extra sharp cheddar on whole wheat Ritz crackers.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Left over cake from my daughter's birthday party today. Yum! :eat1:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

sausage & gravy biscuit 
bacon
hash browns 
oj


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

A toasty bagel with whipped cream cheese and nutella - slightly melty and a tad gooey. :0) Yums.


----------



## Fuzzy

Grilled Cheese and cream of Tomato soup


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Fuzzy said:


> Grilled Cheese and cream of Tomato soup



Would you mind sharing?! Grilled cheese is quite possibly my favorite thing!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Just finished Pork Escalopes in breadcrumbs - yum!


----------



## Neen

dark chocolate almond bark and a cup of coffee


----------



## Mz Taz

Just finished home made cottage pie 

really enjoyed it :eat1:


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Wonderful and addictive grilled cheese sandwich that I prepared with slices of whole grain wheat bread, butter (inside and out for extra crispiness and richness), Tillamook cheddar cheese, diced green onions and mushrooms.
> 
> Had with a cup of organic vanilla-flavored sweet almond milk with the sandwich.
> 
> Total goodness.
> 
> I feel like making another but I know I can get _very_ carried away...hmmmm




That sounds delicious!! :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

mmm tofu loaf sandwich. (tofu loaf much like meat loaf only with tofu) and slather of vegan mayo and a slice of cheddar on top melted all together.. i love this sammie!!


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

Chicken nuggets with my daughter.
However after reading what some of you has I am def jealous after reading what some of you ate.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fuzzy said:


> I'm experimenting with butter/margarine spread recipes for use when making toasted garlic bread (using a fresh loaf of french bread). So basically, its mix some up, spread it some bread, broil in an oven until toasty, taste and enjoy.
> 
> Again, and again..



My fav compound butter at the moment is soy sauce and fresh garlic.

Number two...garlic and red pepper flakes! Both of these are yummy over popcorn!


----------



## SoVerySoft

rainbow berry sherbet. yum.


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> My fav compound butter at the moment is soy sauce and fresh garlic.
> 
> Number two...garlic and red pepper flakes! Both of these are yummy over popcorn!



The problem I have with must butter compounds is trying to keep them refrigerated, and spreadable when I need it. While margarines tend to be spreadable, they miss that butter taste by several football fields. So I'm trying a combination of the two, in an effort to satisfy me, and my timeclock.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fuzzy said:


> The problem I have with must butter compounds is trying to keep them refrigerated, and spreadable when I need it. While margarines tend to be spreadable, they miss that butter taste by several football fields. So I'm trying a combination of the two, in an effort to satisfy me, and my timeclock.



Just slap some in a bowl and heat it for 10 seconds.

I used to heat mine a full minute and then pour it over popcorn....


*sigh* I miss popcorn


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> Just slap some in a bowl and heat it for 10 seconds.
> 
> I used to heat mine a full minute and then pour it over popcorn....
> 
> 
> **sigh* I miss popcorn*



Help! I'm out of Rep!


----------



## katanne

i am eating right now a cracker.. bec. im on a diet.. ahha=)


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Fuzzy said:


> Help! I'm out of Rep!



Got her for you!


----------



## Neen

Pretzel topper crackers, 2 eclairs, and some grape soda!


----------



## Crystal

The new Coconut flavored M&M's.

Absolutely delicious.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I just made a strange but delicious snack. I sliced up some cucumber and topped each slice with spinach and artichoke hummus and then topped that with mixed nuts.

Really surprisingly good.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

SoVerySoft said:


> I just made a strange but delicious snack. I sliced up some cucumber and topped each slice with spinach and artichoke hummus and then topped that with mixed nuts.
> 
> Really surprisingly good.



that actually does sound good...and healthy!


----------



## Tooz

A cookie from one of the batches I whipped up yesterday afternoon 



SoVerySoft said:


> I just made a strange but delicious snack. I sliced up some cucumber and topped each slice with spinach and artichoke hummus and then topped that with mixed nuts.
> 
> Really surprisingly good.



I would give my left leg for some garlic lovers' hummus and some baby carrots to dip it in at this moment.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Square sausage and pasta - only the Scots would invent a sausage that fits in a bap


----------



## Crystal

Starburst Jelly beans that were in my Easter basket yesterday.


----------



## Brandi

get a big butter croissant...split it...put a layer of REAL whipped cream...sauteed bananas (in real butter and brown sugar) put the top of the croissant on...drizzle hot caramel on top and sprinkle with icing sugar..wooooohooooo.

That is what I'm eating....i've also done it with strawberries and chocolate instead of caramel and bananas.............


My blood sugar is a little not in control ...yet lmao


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Turtle Brownies!

I love the gooey caramel, rich chocolate and pecan goodness that they offer.


----------



## AuntHen

steamed asapragus! yummy!! my fave veggie next to zucchini.


----------



## Fuzzy

Meatball sub from Subway.. So good.. I might have another..


----------



## Esther

I had a bad day so I'm currently drowning my sorrows in half-price Easter candy (peeps, anyone?).


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

raisin bran and a glass of v8 fusion...although i wish it was breakfast from cracker barrel instead


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Esther said:


> I had a bad day so I'm currently drowning my sorrows in half-price Easter candy (peeps, anyone?).



Half price candy after holidays is my favorite part of the holiday  Went to Rite Aid with my son yesterday so I could get MY Easter treats. Picked up 2 boxes of Dove egg truffles, giant bag of peanut M&Ms, Peanut Butter Dove Eggs, chocolate marshmallow bunnies and coconut wreaths. :eat2:
They didn't have any Reese's eggs left though, I was bummed


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

quite simple - Fish and Chips - fresh fish mind


----------



## Neen

big slice of veggie- cheese quiche and a salad


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

Ritiz crackers


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

Crystal said:


> Starburst Jelly beans that were in my Easter basket yesterday.



They are delicious!
I brought them for my daughter's Easter basket and I've enjoyed eating half of the bag..very yummy:eat2:


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

SoVerySoft said:


> I just made a strange but delicious snack. I sliced up some cucumber and topped each slice with spinach and artichoke hummus and then topped that with mixed nuts.
> 
> Really surprisingly good.



That sounds YUMMY!!!

I will have to try this!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Crystal said:


> Starburst Jelly beans that were in my Easter basket yesterday.





Sensualbbwcurves said:


> They are delicious!
> I brought them for my daughter's Easter basket and I've enjoyed eating half of the bag..very yummy:eat2:



Same here. I'm not a fan of Jelly Beans* but my son, my nephew and I were filling plastic Easter eggs with miscellaneous candies and of course sampling a few during the process. I ended up loving the Starburst Jelly Beans. They taste like good quality soft candy, not like the nasty taste of regular jelly beans. 

_*Jelly Belly notwithstanding because when a company can make ice cream favored candy, they're in class all by themselves. _


----------



## HappyFatChick

KitKat-like balls mixed with chocolate-covered caramel balls from my local gourmet market. They are SOOOO damn good!!:wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

Um.. Doritos?


----------



## CrankySpice

Fuzzy said:


> Um.. Doritos?



Hey, I'm eating doritos, too! The pizza cravers/ranch mixed bag.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Fuzzy said:


> Um.. Doritos?



No one woulda ever guessed


----------



## HappyFatChick

Wrigley's Extra Peppermint gum. Going out onto the dance floor soon. Have to be minty fresh.


----------



## Esther

A million tiny tangerines.


----------



## Fuzzy

An Arby's roast beef with lots of horsey sauce :blush:


----------



## missdebrath

fresh strawberries with a chocolate easter bunny. Yummy


----------



## Neen

Black bean tortilla chips and dill hummus!


----------



## HappyFatChick

Portillo's hot roast beef sandwich, chop-chop salad, mac 'n cheese, and a banana shake. O.M.G!:wubu:


----------



## Nutty

Enjoying a nice crunchwrap supreme with a large cup of baja mountain dew. VIVA TACO BELL!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Nutty said:


> Enjoying a nice crunchwrap supreme with a large cup of baja mountain dew. VIVA TACO BELL!



I <3 Baja Blast Mt. Dew!!


----------



## Nutty

Baja is great, but i wish Pitch Black was back.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Stacy's Parmesan Garlic and Herb Pita Chips. Pretty damn good.:eat2:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Smoked Mackerel and Pasta - very nice like


----------



## VVET

Meatloaf & mixed veggies


----------



## succubus_dxb

currently in bed devouring nacho cheese dorritos and timtams. There is also a naked man present.....whether or not he is eaten depends on his behaviour :eat1:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

succubus_dxb said:


> currently in bed devouring nacho cheese dorritos and timtams.



I'd never heard of TimTams before so I Googled it and they sound delicious. I'm going to look for them next year when the stores carry them again. I just missed the cutoff!


----------



## truebebeblue

dreyer's samoa ice cream drizzled in caramel with dansk butter cookies. Pregnant cravings strike!






True


----------



## Esther

Strawberry yogurt and... another million tiny tangerines.


----------



## Nutty

A bag of skittles!


----------



## succubus_dxb

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'd never heard of TimTams before so I Googled it and they sound delicious. I'm going to look for them next year when the stores carry them again. I just missed the cutoff!



be careful- I don't even have a sweet tooth and i'm obsessed!


----------



## nugget34

succubus_dxb said:


> be careful- I don't even have a sweet tooth and i'm obsessed!



is this why 

View attachment tim_tams.jpg


----------



## isamarie69

Ok so those of you who do not live in California, Nevada, Arizona, or Hawaii, Have no idea where this is but I just ate In and out fries dipped a chocolate shake!! It was so yummy. Was craving something but couldnt figure it out then i passed In and Out and HEAVEN !!!!!


----------



## Crystal

^I LOVE Wendy's fries dipped in their chocolate Frosty's.


----------



## cinnamitch

Shrimp Lo Mein


----------



## CastingPearls

NY Cheesecake with strawberries in sauce and fresh whipped cream with a big creamy cup of Sumatra coffee.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Mashed Potatoes and Steak Pie - with a few dashes of Worcestershire Sauce - anyone want some


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex keeps feeding me super stale cheetos and i can't turn down that little face!


----------



## Esther

HottiMegan said:


> Alex keeps feeding me super stale cheetos and i can't turn down that little face!



Hahahaha. I always accept treats from little kids, even if they're kinda gross (half-eaten gummi-worms, a taste of their ice cream cone...)


----------



## isamarie69

Crystal said:


> ^I LOVE Wendy's fries dipped in their chocolate Frosty's.



Right, we did that all thru high school, I lived 1 block from Wendy's. Tasted just like a warm chocolate doughnut!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

isamarie69 said:


> Right, we did that all thru high school, I lived 1 block from Wendy's. Tasted just like a warm chocolate doughnut!!!


So did we! Fries dipped in chocolate shakes were the defacto lunch if we didn't like what was on the menu (usually hockeypuck murderburgers). We also made our own sauce out of mayo and ketchup.


----------



## Tanuki

Cold pizza and cherry coke~


----------



## CastingPearls

Hot and sour soup, Boneless spareribs, General Tso's chicken and pork fried rice.


----------



## AuntHen

Chicken with herbed brown rice and steamed asparagus (steamed to perfection I might add)


----------



## HottiMegan

Esther said:


> Hahahaha. I always accept treats from little kids, even if they're kinda gross (half-eaten gummi-worms, a taste of their ice cream cone...)



lol i tried to tell him no more but he got all pouty. He got distracted after two cheetos thankfully 
His smiling little face was so happy when he got me to eat them


----------



## Nutty

Chicken Cabanara, Quiznos. I definitley recomend this.


----------



## spiritangel

Home made granola and I feel it contains magic it sure has me feeling in a better mood


----------



## MzDeeZyre

A Toasted English Muffin with Peanut Butter and Banana.


----------



## HottiMegan

sauteed tofu with soy sauce and taco seasoning


----------



## Esther

Homemade guacamole and tortilla chips!


----------



## HottiMegan

Esther said:


> Homemade guacamole and tortilla chips!



ooh that sounds soooo good! I have been buying the tubs of premade stuff at Costco. It doesn't hold a candle to home made


----------



## Esther

HottiMegan said:


> ooh that sounds soooo good! I have been buying the tubs of premade stuff at Costco. It doesn't hold a candle to home made



I know what you mean... I usually buy premade too because I'm kinda useless in the kitchen. I only have homemade if someone home-makes it for me


----------



## isamarie69

CastingPearls said:


> So did we! Fries dipped in chocolate shakes were the defacto lunch if we didn't like what was on the menu (usually hockeypuck murderburgers). We also made our own sauce out of mayo and ketchup.



OMG High school lunches!!! The first high school i had gone to we would all go to tobacco road and smoke, and 1 kid would bring a bought lunch and everyone would attack them. "can i have a fry" " a bite of your shake" lol poor kid! I always brought my boom box (ahh the 80s) i think it was k-earth that would play The Beatles at noon? My bestie Ross and i would blast it and some of the others would whine. But then they should have brought their own radio. GRRR i miss being a teenager!


----------



## HottiMegan

Trader Joe's version of pirate booty in sour cream and onion flavor


----------



## Captain Save

A cup of espresso with Hershey's dark chocolate almond nuggets. 

I'm SO fussy!
:happy:

I'm also glad I wikied pirate's booty; I had never heard of it, and my first impression was something from Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## Esther

An amazing smoothie made with kiwi, banana, strawberry, mandarin orange, yogurt, milk and honey.


----------



## CastingPearls

Two fresh cupcakes loaded with an obscene amount of icing.


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> Two fresh cupcakes loaded with an obscene amount of icing.



Had that yesterday.


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> Had that yesterday.


So did I. Loved it so much I had to do an encore.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Goldfish crackers! (Because apparently I'm still 5 years old... But still, yummm!)


----------



## balletguy

pizzaand a beer


----------



## ButlerGirl09

balletguy said:


> pizzaand a beer



Can I have some beer, please?! KThanks!


----------



## balletguy

sure u can have a beer u are over 21 pull up a chair


----------



## isamarie69

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Mashed Potatoes and Steak Pie - with a few dashes of Worcestershire Sauce - anyone want some



MMM Steakb pie! My family is from Paisley! My mother has made me steak pie, it was amazing! She's only made it once, mostly Shepards pie, the little meat pies and Mince is all we get out of her, but I never forgot that steak pie! Mmmm


----------



## AnnieMac

Kettle brand Salt and Fresh ground pepper chips. OMG i swear these are heaven in a bag!

-Annie Mac


----------



## BigCutieKennedy

Last thing I ate was Pad Thai, Smart Water, and Planters Chocolate Covered Cashews


----------



## balletguy

coffee sausage and eggs


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

contemplating making up some Macaroni Cheese - any takers?


----------



## ButlerGirl09

BigFriendlyDave said:


> contemplating making up some Macaroni Cheese - any takers?



Yup!! Send some my way, I love me some mac-n-cheese


----------



## balletguy

just made some burgers on the grill


----------



## CastingPearls

Eggs over medium topped w melted cheddar & cracked black pepper. Country cut bacon--not too crispy. A grilled asiago bagel and a hot creamy cup of Sumatra.


----------



## PhatChk

I am making Sukiyaki!!


----------



## tonynyc

PhatChk said:


> I am making Sukiyaki!!



Post pics please ... and let us know how the dish turned out .... 



CastingPearls said:


> Eggs over medium topped w melted cheddar & cracked black pepper. Country cut bacon--not too crispy. A grilled asiago bagel and a hot creamy cup of Sumatra.



I'm getting hungry - haven't had a asiago bagels i n ages I use to get them at "Eisntein Bagles";but, not sure if that franchise is around anymore


----------



## Fuzzy

Chicken Mole Enchiladas


----------



## Nutty

BBQ chicken


----------



## Goddess Patty

Post recipe please Fuzzy 



Fuzzy said:


> Chicken Mole Enchiladas


----------



## CastingPearls

Toasted asiago bagel with lots of butter.


----------



## balletguy

roast beef and swiss with some crab chips.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Turkey and swiss on whole wheat (standard, I'm boring I know) and a garden salad w/ Italian dressing. Trying to not drink so much Pepsi (an addiction) so I'm drinking ice water.


----------



## CastingPearls

cheese danish muffin.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

a special k fruit crisp bar ~ blueberry flavor


----------



## HottiMegan

Nutella and strawberry jam sammie it's so sweet and dessert like


----------



## Nutty

A spoonful of nutella


----------



## Gingembre

Nutty said:


> A spoonful of nutella



A spoonful?? How is such a thing possible?!

As far as I'm concerned, it's half the jar (at least!) or nuthin'! :eat2:


----------



## Nutty

Gingembre said:


> A spoonful?? How is such a thing possible?!
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, it's half the jar (at least!) or nuthin'! :eat2:



I meant im eating an entire jar by the spoonful ( I dont wanna get my fingers dirty!). My bad


----------



## CastingPearls

Gingembre said:


> A spoonful?? How is such a thing possible?!
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, it's half the jar (at least!) or nuthin'! :eat2:


LOL I know it sounds impossible but I too will eat a spoonful, albiet a BIG spoonful.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Nutella is the food of the Devil 

Anyhoos 

Enjoying a fresh made burger in a cheese bap with lashings of home made chutney

:happy:


----------



## Nutty

Chips and queso from Chiles!!! :eat2::eat2:


----------



## Windigo

For breakfast I am having yoghurt with cocopops and strawberry jam, and french bread with herbed cream cheese. And a pot of honey-lemon tea. Yum!


----------



## CastingPearls

leftover boneless ribs and pepper jack cheese on flatbread. And a banana nut muffin.


----------



## PhatChk

tonynyc said:


> Post pics please ... and let us know how the dish turned out ....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting hungry - haven't had a asiago bagels i n ages I use to get them at "Eisntein Bagles";but, not sure if that franchise is around anymore



Tony here:


























IT WAS DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!


I am eating this: 










My first time making Soba noodles. So its homemade dashi stock, spinach, enoki mushrooms, soba noodles, and grilled salmon with crispy skin. 

I made this. Dont you love my Cam. I do!


----------



## GTAFA

PhatChk said:


> My first time making Soba noodles. So its homemade dashi stock, spinach, enoki mushrooms, soba noodles, and grilled salmon with crispy skin.
> 
> I made this. Dont you love my Cam. I do!



Those are the best pics I have seen on this site in a long time. WOW that looks yummy. MMMMMMMMmm!


----------



## Esther

Ice cold chocolate soy milk and cinnamon raisin toast.


----------



## HottiMegan

top ramen with some diced tofu


----------



## CastingPearls

Esther said:


> Ice cold chocolate soy milk and cinnamon raisin toast.


LOVE soy milk!!! Have you tried almond milk yet??


----------



## CastingPearls

DD turkey, bacon & cheddar on flatbread with a large iced caramel latte. 
(and the BBW behind the counter was so adorable and didn't raise her eyebrows when I told her extra syrup)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

CastingPearls said:


> DD turkey, bacon & cheddar on flatbread with a large iced caramel latte.
> (and the BBW behind the counter was so adorable and didn't raise her eyebrows when I told her extra syrup)




:eat2: - and for the BBW behind the counter :eat2::wubu:


----------



## Neen

Jelly beans!


----------



## GTAFA

A tart Granny Smith apple.

...btw _*who*_ is or was Granny Smith?


----------



## Esther

CastingPearls said:


> LOVE soy milk!!! Have you tried almond milk yet??



Me too! I don't have it very often so it's such a treat for me.
I haven't tried almond milk, but I've definitely been meaning to. I hear it's equally as delicious as soy milk, and it doesn't have the same (alleged) link to thyroid disorders that soy products have.


----------



## HottiMegan

a crisp, juicy, sweet apple. I finally got my hands on some last night and it's oh so yummy!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Esther said:


> Me too! I don't have it very often so it's such a treat for me.
> I haven't tried almond milk, but I've definitely been meaning to. I hear it's equally as delicious as soy milk, and it doesn't have the same (alleged) link to thyroid disorders that soy products have.


Blue Diamond (as in those yummy smoked almonds) makes a delicious vanilla flavored almond milk and it has less calories. I love soy but am concerned because of research/links between it and estrogen related women's health issues.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Tacos, Seasoned Black Beans and Rice


----------



## CastingPearls

Chicken salad on a croissant, barbeque mesquite kettle chips and Dr. Pepper.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Kraft Macaroni and Cheese.

Or rather, CRACKERONI and cheese.

I haven't had this in months...but I cooked some at the group home I volunteer at for their dinner, and it made me crave eating it myself so I picked up some on the way home. This stuff is addictive!


----------



## CastingPearls

roasted garlic and pepperoni Old Forge style pizza. And obscene quantities of wine.


----------



## Fuzzy

biscuits and gravy.. (with the usual.. eggs.. hashbrowns.. )


----------



## Neen

Blueberry smoothie with a slice of cinnamon toast with raw honey.:eat2:


----------



## Gingembre

Roast chicken & stuffing sammich, with lettuce & mayonaise on granary. Om nom nom :eat2:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Eating? Nope... Drinking? Yes! Sugar-free Red Bull... Final exams start tomorrow  So that begins my steady "diet" of coffee, chocolate, and Diet Coke. haha


----------



## Neen

giant salad with slived almonds, mandarin oranges segments, and garbonzo beans. Covered in honey mustard dressin!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

A Banana Split!! :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

vegan enchiladas. I didn't make them the other day, was busy with stuff.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

My son went shopping with my sister today and he brought me home a bag of Hershey Bliss chocolates w/ raspberry meltaway centers and a big Dove dark chocolate bar (which now comes in 3 individual wrappers instead of one big bar). So I'm having a little bit of each. They're soooo good, I love good chocolate.


----------



## CastingPearls

caesar salad, eggplant parm and a glass of red wine.


----------



## Esther

Can't sleep, so I'm having a big chunk of cinnamon raisin bread, toasted with real butter and a little honey.


----------



## CastingPearls

seafood salad


----------



## HottiMegan

Something i call spring roll salad. It's lettuce, snap peas, carrots, tofu, mint and asian like dressing.


----------



## GTAFA

Salmon burgers, ketchup and pickled beets. (LOTS of red on that plate).


----------



## Lovelyone

Homemade pan pizza with pepperoni, sausage, canadian bacon, onion, green peppers and extra sauce and extra cheese. Delicious!


----------



## CastingPearls

lobster ravioli in vodka sauce with peas and chicken sorrento. 
tossed salad balsamica
2 glasses lambrusco
caramel creme mousse pyramid with dulce de leche drizzle


----------



## CrankySpice

Sandwich with sliced chicken breast, avocado mayo, lorraine swiss. Potato chips.


----------



## Fuzzy

hot dogs sans buns.. lots of sauerkraut.. mustard, ketchup, jalopeno slices


----------



## MisticalMisty

a triple meat, triple cheeseburger with bacon from Whataburger.


----------



## Neen

handful of dried veggie chips. (carrot, green bean ect)


----------



## GTAFA

Celery & carrots, dipped into baba ganouj, hummus and --best of all-- the President's Choice asiago and artichoke dip. It may have started out as a healthy snack but after awhile it was mostly cheesy smooth heaven. 

~mmmmmmmmmm~


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

CastingPearls said:


> LOVE soy milk!!! Have you tried almond milk yet??



No, and I'm not gonna. Tried the soy milk reluctently on a bowl of cereal and almost couldn't finish it. If it's not whole milk or at the very least 2% forget it, 1% or skim are just milk flavored water, and soy milk, well it's a liquid, that's about it.

Funny story, when I was young around 2-3 and we'd go visit our cousin in Tenn.(we were from Indy), mom wouldn't let me drink milk straight from a cow, so I got to drink coke while down there.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

a breadstick with nothing else on it - crunch crunch crunch


----------



## balletguy

Burgers with crab and blue and provolne cheese


----------



## MisticalMisty

Sicilian Herb Marinated Olives from the bar at Central Market and One of my last 2 Mr. Pibbs


----------



## CastingPearls

tossed salad, eggplant parm, baked ziti, chicken breast in sherry wine, sausage & peppers minus the peppers, good bread w/butter, birthday cake, a glass of pino grigio..


----------



## Saoirse

popcorn! NOMNOM!!!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

cracked pepper and cheese scones I made yesterday


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> a triple meat, triple cheeseburger with bacon from Whataburger.



Forever, and Completely Jealous.  I know that was tasty. And I'm out of rep.


----------



## Nutty

Aunt Jemmimah's sausage egg cheese biscuit sandwhich


----------



## chubbylilbelly

Pint of Ben and Jerry's Cake batter ice cream and coke  such a good second dessert


----------



## Neen

a 'sencha' shot (green tea) with breakfast quesdilla stuffed with banana, cream cheese, cinnamon, + honey (grilled)


----------



## CastingPearls

leftovers--steak and eggplant parm.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

poppadoms and spiced onions - breath alert


----------



## Neen

big serving of lemon lush


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Sesame Chicken and Crab Rangoon......oh so yummy!! :eat1:


----------



## Nutty

MzDeeZyre said:


> Sesame Chicken and Crab Rangoon......oh so yummy!! :eat1:



Yummy! :eat2:


----------



## Captain Save

A pint of Ben and Jerry's - Everything but the...



Greed is good, greed is right; greed works.
:eat1:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

In a few minutes it will be a pint of chocolate ice cream that I bought earlier from some brand I never heard of but I figure at 3.50 a pint it's gotta be good.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade bean n bacon soup :eat1:


----------



## Nutty

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


Fuzzy said:


> homemade bean n bacon soup :eat1:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Fuzzy said:


> homemade bean n bacon soup :eat1:



Recipe please....

Thank You!!


----------



## Neen

chik'n sandwich piled high with avacado and onions.. handful of almonds and big glass of coke. Dessert is fresh fruit and a scoop of lemon lush!


----------



## CastingPearls

fresh fruit salad


----------



## Proner

Homemade beef-mango yakitori with sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## CastingPearls

a hot soft pretzel with spicy cajun mustard.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

cheese - a large lump of mature cheddar


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Getting ready to eat some yummy enchiladas, seasoned black beans and rice!!

Happy Cinco de Mayo!!


----------



## Neen

Big juicy orange and mug of green tea


----------



## CastingPearls

Pork loin strips sauteed in fresh herbs, garlic and olive oil over Spanish rice with chopped olives.
Tomato and red onion salad with peppercorn parmesean dressing.
(and a glass of wine)


----------



## Nutty

Hasbrown/bacon/sausage/pepperoni/cheese omlete


----------



## Rowan

Blueberry pop tart. I really wish they came individually wrapped because I usually only want one..not two


----------



## Fuzzy

Panda Express Bejing Beef


----------



## Neen

garlic breadsticks and a mug of coffee.


----------



## HottiMegan

okay, i'm not eating but drinking a yummy pomegranate green iced tea with a splash of splenda.. it is yum!! (i had to get this flavor cuz my store didn't have mixed berry, my newest love)


----------



## PhatChk

A packet of dessert pocky yummm!


----------



## kristineirl

my packed lunch made with love which consisted of: a quasi 3x3 honey turkey sandwich with pepperjack cheese, a can of cherry coke, a little mini pack of pringles and a chocolate crunch bar! 

om nom nom! 

:eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

I have some mint that needs eating so i made a spring roll salad. Basically everything i put into a spring roll only in salad form. I made a peanut-hoisen salad dressing too. I am getting stuffed with delicious goodness!





as you can see, Alex wanted some too! That was until he tasted the vinegary taste of the dressing


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> I have some mint that needs eating so i made a spring roll salad. Basically everything i put into a spring roll only in salad form. I made a peanut-hoisen salad dressing too. I am getting stuffed with delicious goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see, Alex wanted some too! That was until he tasted the vinegary taste of the dressing


Is that tofu in the top right and does your new diet/eating plan iclude cheeses?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Grilled Jamaican Rub Chops, Roasted Potato's and Green Beans!! :eat2:


----------



## Nutty

A box of shredded mini wheats.... I know I suck


----------



## kristineirl

Nutty said:


> A box of shredded mini wheats.... I know I suck



are they at least frosted?


----------



## Nutty

kristineirl said:


> are they at least frosted?



yes (thank god)


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> Is that tofu in the top right and does your new diet/eating plan iclude cheeses?



yeah that's tofu, a deliciously firm tofu that i just love to gobble up  And I'm not supposed to have cheese. It's a really clean eating plan that is the only thing i have ever had to wipe out my depression.


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> yeah that's tofu, a deliciously firm tofu that i just love to gobble up  And I'm not supposed to have cheese. It's a really clean eating plan that is the only thing i have ever had to wipe out my depression.


I noticed in another thread that 'white food' withdrawal was doing a number on you but was wondering otherwise how it's working--do you see a difference yet?
btw--I love tofu in hot n sour soup.


----------



## Nutty

Eating this goodness :eat2: 

View attachment Photo on 2010-05-06 at 18.59.jpg


----------



## kristineirl

Nutty said:


> Eating this goodness :eat2:



WANT! :eat2:


----------



## Nutty

kristineirl said:


> WANT! :eat2:


You can get at Quiznos (Hint Hint )


----------



## spiritangel

I am being very naughty (wich I am on occassion) and eating a packet of twisties for breakfast (not the hugest bag but still) and might I add yumm


----------



## CastingPearls

I just ate a small bag of cinnamon dried cranberries and will be dining tonight on pressure cooker chicken with stewed tomatoes, olives & roasted peppers over yellow rice.

And currently drinking a glass of wine.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fuzzy said:


> Forever, and Completely Jealous.  I know that was tasty. And I'm out of rep.



It was good..and my last bun. *sigh*


----------



## GTAFA

Vegan bananabread (spelt flour) with humongous chocolate chips embedded in it, and a coffee.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> I noticed in another thread that 'white food' withdrawal was doing a number on you but was wondering otherwise how it's working--do you see a difference yet?
> btw--I love tofu in hot n sour soup.



It's going okay other than the reactions so all the roughage and lack of white foods. I did Eat to Live in 2007 but had to go off because of financial issues related to my mother in law's death. It's expensive to eat like this. So we're finally back on it and hope to reclaim my health and moods. 
thanks for asking 
hot and sour soup sounds delicious!


----------



## spiritangel

GTAFA said:


> Vegan bananabread (spelt flour) with humongous chocolate chips embedded in it, and a coffee.



yummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Neen

Handful of green grapes, and pretzel cracker...things!


----------



## succubus_dxb

i'm 'eating' my way through a bottle of wine......(pretty much chewed the cork out  ) - not looking forward to work tonight! :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

a handful of sesame sticks. I love those things. They're like crack. So not on my eating plan but I am sharing with Alex


----------



## CastingPearls

a cashew almond Boomi Bar

by the way--they're vegan, certified organic and gluten free. And delicious.

www.boomibar.com


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Just had that classic Scottish dish - Deep Fried Pizza Supper


----------



## Captain Save

A cup of espresso with a bag of dark chocolate covered almonds...charged and relaxed at the same time!


----------



## CastingPearls

Hot chocolate with an obscene amount of mini marshmallows.


----------



## theladypoet

Homemade wheat free, gluten free, dairy free, quinoa chocolate cake. With ice cream, of course.


----------



## Neen

Chocolate lush.. with crushed oreo's and chocolate ice cream!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Warm from the Oven Peach Crisp.....Mmmmmmmm :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

chicken and string bean teriyaki over rice (and a glass of white grenache)


----------



## Nutty

Bags and upon bags of Sun Chips


----------



## TraciJo67

A big bowl of fresh, sweet, ripe strawberries :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

TraciJo67 said:


> A big bowl of fresh, sweet, ripe strawberries :wubu:




I had some today! They were delicious! :eat2:


----------



## TraciJo67

Surlysomething said:


> I had some today! They were delicious! :eat2:


 
I have to say, this is the first bowl of the season that hasn't been a disappointment. The quality just hasn't been very good this year. I don't buy any brand but Driscolls, something I've learned from unfortunate experience. A few days ago my husband picked up a big carton of Dole -- they looked great and perfectly ripe, but they tasted like mushy dishsoap. Have you noticed the same thing in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Puff1980

I'm eating those little yummy Swedish Fish mmm


----------



## Esther

A delicious smoothie! (Banana pieces, strawberries, blackberries, and peach chunks with orange juice)


----------



## CastingPearls

Hershey's Kissables


----------



## cinnamitch

Gala apple, some bleu cheese, and a half glass of a nice Zinfandel


----------



## CrankySpice

Vanilla Greek yogurt with cut up bananas and almonds mixed in. Yum!


----------



## CastingPearls

Roasted pork loin and dirty rice


----------



## Neen

handful of cheese its with a fudgey brownie!


----------



## Tracyarts

I'm having a spicy tuna roll from a little neighborhood "hole in the wall" seafood restaurant. It is really spicy, and really good. When they put sushi rolls on the menu I was skeptical, because they pretty much had nothing but fried seafood and shrimp lo mein on the menu. But wow they do a great job with basic sushi rolls, and inexpensively too! 

Tracy


----------



## CastingPearls

penne pasta with homemade meat sauce


----------



## Neen

a chocolate brownie, cup of coffee and handful of almonds.


----------



## CastingPearls

leftover Cap'n Crunch chicken strips on potato bread. And iced tea.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> New Junk Food: Doritos Late Night Cheeseburger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing.. Its the exact taste of a backyard grilled burger, with cheese, mustard, ketchup, pickle and onion. I may eat the entire bag in one sitting. :blush:



I finally got to try these tonight. I picked up a bag when I was in Maine, but ended up bringing them home. Just munched on a bunch.

The first bite was the best. Definitely mustardy. The aftertaste is kind of intense. It does remind me of a backyard burger, tho. It really does.


----------



## BBWBecky

Right now I'm eating some swiss rolls from little debbie, i love eatin them after I have had them in the freezer for a few hours...love the cold icing and chocolate...I always eat the whole box of rolls


----------



## HappyFatChick

Having a little "Welcome back to Dims" buffet:
Fritos scoops
Reheated bleu cheese-crusted filet chunks
Portillo's chopped salad (mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!):eat2:
Banana Slurpee
Triple chocolate fudge chunk cake for dessert. mmmmmmmmmmm:wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

Welcome Back! 

I'm feeling lazy this morning.. so I'm having a two fried egg, smoked ham, pepperjack cheese sammich on stone-ground honey wheat toast.  With mustard.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Fuzzy said:


> Welcome Back!
> 
> I'm feeling lazy this morning.. so I'm having a two fried egg, smoked ham, pepperjack cheese sammich on stone-ground honey wheat toast.  With mustard.



Thanks, Fuzz. That sounds good--especially the cheese. Don'tcha just LOVE cheese??:wubu:


----------



## EvilPrincess

tomato sandwich - thin sliced tomatoes, soft white bread, helmans, salt and pepper.


----------



## HappyFatChick

EvilPrincess said:


> tomato sandwich - thin sliced tomatoes, soft white bread, helmans, salt and pepper.



That sounds good, too. I like to add a slice of super-sharp cheddar. mmm. Did you grow your tomato?


----------



## Fuzzy

HappyFatChick said:


> Thanks, Fuzz. That sounds good--especially the cheese. Don'tcha just LOVE cheese??:wubu:



*I'm just crackers about cheese!*


----------



## EvilPrincess

HappyFatChick said:


> That sounds good, too. I like to add a slice of super-sharp cheddar. mmm. Did you grow your tomato?


 
Farmer's Market - was almost perfect - soon though - nothing is better than summer tomatoes.


----------



## indy500tchr

girl scout samoas cookie ice cream...yum :eat1:


----------



## Surlysomething

frozen raspberries


----------



## HappyFatChick

Fuzzy said:


> *I'm just crackers about cheese!*


 I just recently started loving cheese--especially burned pizza cheese.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I am enjoying a glass of cabernet and a slice of this delicious sheep's milk truffle cheese from Italy I picked up at the market today. Yum, perfect way to end the weekend.


----------



## succubus_dxb

breakfast muffin, toasted a TINY bit, wee bit of butter, small avocado spread on it- perfectly ripe- touch of salt and pepper. yummmmmmm


----------



## Weeze

I made my own beef gravy from stock... just so i could put it over macaroni noodles, with canned corn and cheese. hah.


----------



## Lovelyone

cherry cheesecake yogurt, chicken salad sandwich, and a handful of grapes.


----------



## Captain Save

Creamy peanut butter, straight out of the jar, with a soup spoon.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Just finished Spaghetti and Breadsticks! :eat1:


----------



## intraultra

Yuuummy, warm apple dumpling from the farmer's market. Along with some vanilla icecream, of course.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

A warheads "extreme sour." HOLY CRAP. People eat these things voluntarily? Within milliseconds I felt like I was going to throw up. EW.


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Bean chicken with fried noodles (see May 2010 Foodee Challenge)


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Wheat Thins Toasted Chips in Garden Valley Veggie

these are soooooo good!!


----------



## CastingPearls

DD tuna melt on a toasted butter croissant, giant oatmeal raisin cookie, and a large iced decaf coconut coffee.


----------



## Jigen

Tiramisù. ^_^ 

View attachment DSCN7943a.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

Kraut Balls


----------



## CastingPearls

Spicy string beans in garlic sauce and double pork fried rice


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Cream filled doughnut - shame the cream was fake


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Homemade Potato Salad, out of a SOBE bottle.


----------



## Fuzzy

:smitten: Chili burger, chili dog, and chili cheese fries :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan

I"m cheating on my diet with a few bites of a yummy spicy pumpkin cookie. At least it's vegan! And boy is it a good cheat


----------



## Neen

Leftover chinese food from last night : pan fried noodles, boneless spare ribs, and crab rangooons.


----------



## nugget34

the last piece of pizza from last night at 5am before i go to work


----------



## Crystal

Made a first time homemade strawberry/banana smoothie with plain yogurt, strawberries, bananas, and ice.

I didn't like the seeds in it, though. I wonder if I could use a strainer...

It tasted delicious, though.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

A little bit of Toast


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Yogurt....


Because getting a tooth extracted is NOT fun. I keep looking at food pics online, imagining how good something besides yogurt would taste.


----------



## Neen

Small bag of baked lays potato chips, and a very small bar of 70% dark chocolate. Deelish salty/sweet combo!


----------



## Cece Larue

Beef Ramen... I feel like I'm back in college!


----------



## Lamia

I made roast, potatoes, carrots, onions and mushrooms for dinner. It was YUM!! Now I am eating one of those hostess snowballs for dessert. The only problem with these is an hour later you'll still be eating coconut, even when you swish liquid around in your mouth to get rid of it. Where does it hide??


----------



## CastingPearls

Panko and toasted sesame seed encrusted chicken fingers w/teriyaki dipping sauce, toasted pita wedges with garlic hummus, and bacon wrapped chicken breast bites stuffed with Gorgonzola. And a filthy martini.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> Panko and toasted sesame seed encrusted chicken fingers w/teriyaki dipping sauce, toasted pita wedges with garlic hummus, and bacon wrapped chicken breast bites stuffed with Gorgonzola. And a filthy martini.


Dear lord.

I'm coming over. LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

I slept in really late today, cuz i could, and i made tofu scramble for breakfast. I woulda put a load of veggies in but didn't have much so it was tofu, onions, garlic and spinach. I missed the farmers market yesterday so i am low on veggies.


----------



## Fuzzy

black pepper flavored sunflower seeds


----------



## Neen

12 grain toast with clotted cream and strawberry jam. Mug of tea!


----------



## CastingPearls

microwave garlic parmesean popcorn and decaf oolong blueberry iced tea.


----------



## HottiMegan

"chicken" noodle soup. (basically no chicken broth, whole wheat noodles and sauteed tofu with some thyme sprinkled in)


----------



## Leesa

Cheez-Its! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Cheeseburgers... I was in the mood to grill.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Fruity Pebbles!!:eat2::eat1::smitten: 

View attachment Snapshot_20100526_3.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

McDonald's steak, egg, cheese bagel...and two nasty breakfast burritos that are hard and are mainly tortilla....THEY FORGOT MY HASH BROWN. I'm fat, I suppose I don't need the hash brown...but I wanted it :'(


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

toasted bagel with a touch of butter


----------



## Bearsy

Water.

The diet of a broke college student does not a filling meal make.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

A nice cold semi frozen pudding oreo cup with my daughter

It's DELICIOUSSSSSSSS


----------



## CastingPearls

hot wings and rigatoni with sausage. Carnivore city!!


----------



## spiritangel

erm scotch finger biscuits (think a sort of shortbready type thing but somewhat different)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

spiritangel said:


> erm scotch finger biscuits (think a sort of shortbready type thing but somewhat different)



Probably most unlike anything that us Scots would call shortbread 

anyhoo

Sausage Roll and Spaghetti Hoops


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

Kettle cooked lays potato chips...YUMMY:eat1:


----------



## Captain Save

Espresso and a buttered slice of pumpkin bread.
:happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

There's this local place that makes Indian like dipping sauces with various kinds of Naan and what have you. They work the farmers markets. We got ourselves some onion and spinach naan and then an eggplant "chili" dip and an artichoke dips. All so yummers. And that's our lunch that we're munching on right now.


----------



## CastingPearls

a buttered banana nut streusel muffin with iced coconut coffee


----------



## Agent 007

Cashew nuts and Bacardi. Great combination, as I am an aficionado of both!


----------



## HottiMegan

Now i'm munching on black berries from the farmers market. My fingers are purple


----------



## succubus_dxb

birthday gin and tonics........they've got lots and LOTS of fruit in them, so I suppose i'm 'eating', right?


----------



## FatAndProud

I'm jealous of you guys. I'm eating a shitty concoction that I made.....This is the worst thing I have ever made in my life (and I can generally cook great)...it's just I was limited on ingredients. I made turkey, lettuce, tortilla roll-ups and the "sauce" is cream cheese, dijon mustard, mayo, and seasonings....it's so nasty lol The highlight of this meal is my organic orange. lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I have made some truly horrific things in my life. I throw together stuff instead of going shopping only to take a few bites and push it away. (That would be when we ordered pizza, now i dunno what we'd do)


----------



## Fuzzy

Coke Zero.. while I figure out what to make..

When all else fails.. I make soup. I buy ramen by the case; lentils by the pound; dry beans, pasta, rice and other grains by the bucket (happiness is a 5 gallon bucket full of red beans).


----------



## Fuzzy

Red Lentil Chili


----------



## FatAndProud

bbq chicken :> in the oven. lol


----------



## HottiMegan

locally grown organic cherries. yum!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Rhubarb and cream


----------



## CastingPearls

Boczek on Polish rye with Cajun remoulade and blackberry iced tea spiked with Belvedere.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Cookie Dough Ice Cream with Hershey's Syrup! :eat1:


----------



## succubus_dxb

It's my birthday and i've decided that laying in bed eating take-out is my best option at this particular moment in time- pork and vegetable spring rolls, and green chicken curry- loaded with veggies. mmmmm


----------



## Ruby Ripples

lunch! scotch egg, cheese coleslaw and salad with honey mustard dressing. Had the camera right here so took a pic! 

* 

View attachment lunch.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ruby, what's a scotch egg?


----------



## succubus_dxb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ruby, what's a scotch egg?



a boiled egg covered in sausage meat, then coated in breadcrumbs and fried. mmmmmmm


----------



## Ruby Ripples

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ruby, what's a scotch egg?



What succubus said  I read somewhere that they're served hot in the US now you have them too, but they're served cold everywhere else. Good picnic or snack food as they're portable.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Rhubarb and Custard - still some rhubarb left for tomorrow


----------



## HottiMegan

a handful of Alex's off brand fruit loops


----------



## FatAndProud

homemade tzatziki with fried tortillas (fried in extra virgin olive oil) and some extra slices of cucumber. it's nummy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Those scotch eggs look awesome.

Had breakfast for dinner. Fried eggs with pepper-jack cheese, Polish sausage and fried Polish rye. (ha ha yes, very healthy)


----------



## Fuzzy

Memorial Day BBQ...


----------



## SoVerySoft

succubus_dxb said:


> It's my birthday and i've decided that laying in bed eating take-out is my best option at this particular moment in time- pork and vegetable spring rolls, and green chicken curry- loaded with veggies. mmmmm



Happy Birthday!!


----------



## dixieAZ

three vanilla cookies after a dinner of fried potatos, fried smoked sausage and cornbread cakes


----------



## CastingPearls

chocolate covered marzipan


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Just had a BLT and some yogurt... About to have some raspberry lemonade icebox pie


----------



## Surlysomething

ButlerGirl09 said:


> raspberry lemonade icebox pie



Whoa. This sounds delicious.

Homemade? Recipe? :bow:


----------



## LoveBHMS

Green Apple Smirnoff (which I never drank before Melian got me into it) and Polar Diet Raspberry Lime soda.

Awesome carb free cocktail!


----------



## CastingPearls

Rib-eye steak sandwich with melted jack. And V-8 with black pepper and hot sauce.


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> Rib-eye steak sandwich with melted jack. And V-8 with black pepper and hot sauce.



What do you think of the Spicy V8? When I can't find it, I use black pepper, worcestershire, and any given red pepper sauce (like tabasco, or Crystal).


----------



## Fuzzy

(and I also like put freshly ground black pepper in my buttermilk..  )

brats and kraut, with spicy mustard.


----------



## FatAndProud

white castle


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> What do you think of the Spicy V8? When I can't find it, I use black pepper, worcestershire, and any given red pepper sauce (like tabasco, or Crystal).


Too hot. I like more spice than heat so I go with Red Hot or Texas Pete, lots of fresh crushed black pepper and sometimes some celery salt. I'm very ritualistic about it too...


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Surlysomething said:


> Whoa. This sounds delicious.
> 
> Homemade? Recipe? :bow:



Here you go!

1 can Eagle Brand sweetened condensed milk
1 can of frozen lemonade concentrate thawed (In this case raspberry lemonade, but I assume you could use any frozen kind of mix like limeade, etc.)
1 lg. pkg. Cool Whip thawed
2 graham cracker pie crusts

Mix sweetened condensed milk with thawed lemonade concentrate
Fold in Cool Whip (I've even used a mixer for a few short seconds to get rid of any lumps when I didn't have time to let the Cool Whip thaw)
Pour into pie crusts, in my experience it's enough to fill two crusts
Freeze for several hours or overnight

I've also added a splash of real lemon juice for a more tart flavor, it's a great summer treat. I'm sure this would also look great garnished with fresh raspberries or lemon slices on top.


----------



## Cupcake91

Chips and salsa and grapes. :eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

honey bbq chicken wings, macaroni salad, and cookies and cream ice cream.


----------



## Surlysomething

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 1 can Eagle Brand sweetened condensed milk
> 1 can of frozen lemonade concentrate thawed (In this case raspberry lemonade, but I assume you could use any frozen kind of mix like limeade, etc.)
> 1 lg. pkg. Cool Whip thawed
> 2 graham cracker pie crusts
> 
> Mix sweetened condensed milk with thawed lemonade concentrate
> Fold in Cool Whip (I've even used a mixer for a few short seconds to get rid of any lumps when I didn't have time to let the Cool Whip thaw)
> Pour into pie crusts, in my experience it's enough to fill two crusts
> Freeze for several hours or overnight
> 
> I've also added a splash of real lemon juice for a more tart flavor, it's a great summer treat. I'm sure this would also look great garnished with fresh raspberries or lemon slices on top.



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Neen

crackers with clotted cream and strawberry jam, big mug of tea


----------



## CastingPearls

KFC extra-crispy


----------



## Agent 007

I'm enjoying a nice blonde Heineken as I type this. Not my favorite brand, but it'll do.


----------



## PamelaLois

big plump juicy red strawberries, plain, nothing to change the perfect sweetness of the fresh berries. MMMMMMM


----------



## HottiMegan

Crispy ice cold watermelon


----------



## Lamia

I just ate a cinnamon roll and then an apple fritter they were really tasty!!....my tummy hurts


----------



## Neen

a big bowl of greek orzo veggie salad.. full of veggies and feta


----------



## AuntHen

The sweetest, most crisp, refreshing FL seedless watermelon!:eat2:


----------



## Agent 007

Prawn crackers, corn bugles with cheese flavor, and Bacardi.


----------



## HottiMegan

Air popped popcorn with white cheddar sprinkles on it. We're watching Alice in Wonderland (for the first time) and popcorn is a perfect addition


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> Air popped popcorn with white cheddar sprinkles on it. We're watching Alice in Wonderland (for the first time) and popcorn is a perfect addition




That sounds yummy. I think i'll make some later tonight. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

sausage crispini, mussels marinara and tossed salad w/ balsamic dressing.


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> sausage crispini, mussels marinara and tossed salad w/ balsamic dressing.



Crispini? I googled crispini.. but none of the pages mentioned sausage.


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> Crispini? I googled crispini.. but none of the pages mentioned sausage.


Olive Garden....try that.


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> That sounds yummy. I think i'll make some later tonight. :eat2:



We ravaged the popcorn. We did two batches and were shoveling the stuff in by the handful. Even Alex loved it.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> We ravaged the popcorn. We did two batches and were shoveling the stuff in by the handful. Even Alex loved it.



Not to give any spoilers, but Alice was a exceptional popcorn movie.


----------



## Rowan

buttered roasted garlic ciabatta toast and some gummy lifesavers


----------



## toni

CastingPearls said:


> Olive Garden....try that.



Did you make it yourself or did you get it Olive Garden?
If you made it yourself, I am impressed and you should share your secret. 
If you had it at Olive garden I am still impressed. 
I tried the chicken one a couple of weeks ago and loved it. The garlic cream sauce is soooooo good.:eat2:


----------



## Neen

Right now it's a toasted everything bagel with chive cream cheese, and a hazelnut iced coffee


----------



## LovelyLiz

Corn pancakes that were too dry so I added some sour cream to the batter...and YUM! Along w/ some hot coffee with soy creamer.

(Yes, breakfast at 1:30pm. I took my old self out clubbing last night until 4am...lol)


----------



## CastingPearls

A white cheddar cheese bagel twist slathered in mayo.


----------



## Weeze

Wawa italian hoagie and iced teaaaaa


----------



## CastingPearls

toni said:


> Did you make it yourself or did you get it Olive Garden?
> If you made it yourself, I am impressed and you should share your secret.
> If you had it at Olive garden I am still impressed.
> I tried the chicken one a couple of weeks ago and loved it. The garlic cream sauce is soooooo good.:eat2:


Got it at Olive Garden but it seems easy to make. Only thing is here in PA I can't find a decent Italian sausage comparable to NJ's, and Olive Garden's is close enough to make me happy. I basically filled up on the salad and brought my entree home. LOL
The chicken on is next on my list.


----------



## GTAFA

I have a great place i go to a few times per week, taking out a spinach salad for lunch that you assemble from choices. It's different each day. Today's for instance? A-B-C as in avocado /artichoke/ asparagus, steamed broccoli & barley, napa cabbage, with a carrot-sesame-ginger-lemon-tahini dressing. I find hot sauce really kicks it up a notch, which is what i did today. 

(yes Emeril used to say that, but sometimes that's just what you need).

And i find my caramel flavoured coffee complements it perfectly. Otherwise I am passing out (nodded off at the computer a couple of times), because i am at work and still in relaxed weekend mode. 

There's no reason to be type A today. It's a perfect day out. I might go for a walk later, to find something else nice to eat.


----------



## toni

Hooters take out. Daytona wings with loaded tater tots. :eat2:


----------



## bmann0413

Some cookies and cream ice cream from Blue Bell. WHOOOOOOOO!


----------



## toni

CastingPearls said:


> Got it at Olive Garden but it seems easy to make. Only thing is here in PA I can't find a decent Italian sausage comparable to NJ's, and Olive Garden's is close enough to make me happy. I basically filled up on the salad and brought my entree home. LOL
> The chicken on is next on my list.



If you liked the sausage you will LOVE the chicken.
I have been eating at Olive garden a lot lately. I had chicken marsala the other night and it was pretty good. Put it on your list. I also tried the potato and sausage soup. I forgot the name of it but damn was it tasty. Try that too. AND ALWAYS get the alfredo dipping sauce for your bread sticks. HINT: If you go with your husband have him order the salad you get the soup. They still bring enough salad to fill the big bowl. So you make out with both. YAY! :happy:


----------



## CrankySpice

toni said:


> If you liked the sausage you will LOVE the chicken.
> I have been eating at Olive garden a lot lately. I had chicken marsala the other night and it was pretty good. Put it on your list. I also tried the potato and sausage soup. I forgot the name of it but damn was it tasty. Try that too. AND ALWAYS get the alfredo dipping sauce for your bread sticks. HINT: If you go with your husband have him order the salad you get the soup. They still bring enough salad to fill the big bowl. So you make out with both. YAY! :happy:



The soup is, I believe, Zuppa Tuscana...I have a copy cat recipe for it (somewhere) and I've been told it is even better than the original! I love that soup. It's one of the very few recipes I have that uses kale.


----------



## HottiMegan

strawberries, blueberries and black berries.


----------



## CastingPearls

toni said:


> If you liked the sausage you will LOVE the chicken.
> I have been eating at Olive garden a lot lately. I had chicken marsala the other night and it was pretty good. Put it on your list. I also tried the potato and sausage soup. I forgot the name of it but damn was it tasty. Try that too. AND ALWAYS get the alfredo dipping sauce for your bread sticks. HINT: If you go with your husband have him order the salad you get the soup. They still bring enough salad to fill the big bowl. So you make out with both. YAY! :happy:


Great ideas! He's a soup guy so he'll love it. Okay, now I have an OG checklist! LOL p.s. Kale IS good!

Okay, eating right now, Blueberry Special K w/fresh blueberries and almond milk.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Dairy Queen Oreo Blizzard


----------



## CastingPearls

The biggest blackberries I have ever seen in my life. Juicy and sweet.


----------



## Neen

2 brownies with chocolate ice cream, whip cream. Later: big bowl of popcorn drowing in buttah'!:eat2:


----------



## PamelaLois

A Klondike bar, vanilla icecream with dark chocolate coating. :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

Cowtales... the chocolate ones


----------



## Tmhays87

Not sure if anybody has already posted on these or not, but I am currently eating (and LOVING) these new Keebler Fudge Shoppe *Cheesecake Middles* cookies!

It's a graham cracker-style cookie with chocolate fudge on the bottom, but the real sell is a dollop of cheesecake-style frosting right in the middle of the cookie, with a ribbon of fudge drizzled on to top it all off.

When you open the bag, you're smacked in the face with the irresistable aroma of cheesecake!

A-FRIGGIN'-MAZING!

My wife and I both love them, so that's two fatty recommendations. You can't go wrong!


----------



## CastingPearls

I've been waiting for a DIMS review of those cookies. Thanks.

Currently scraping the bottom of my husband's leftover shrimp fried rice.


----------



## Surlysomething

After not feeling well most of the day..I finally got hungry.

I made two sourdough english muffin, egg, cheese and smoked ham 'mcmuffins' and they were delicious.



:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Navajo taco (fry bread with chili, cheese, sour cream, lettuce, salsa, and Cholula)


----------



## fyron

a container of rum flavoured fromage from the fridge with caramel sauce and onion rings on the side... :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

pity spaghetti


----------



## Jon Blaze

I have fish, salad and a turkey/roast beef wrap.

Right now I'm making some tea. It's peppermint and bedtime tea. lol


----------



## MzDeeZyre

White Chocolate Raspberry Ice Cream :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade Italian wedding soup


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fuzzy said:


> homemade Italian wedding soup



have you posted this recipe?


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> have you posted this recipe?



um.. not yet..


----------



## Rowan

Blue Bunny creamsicle .


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fuzzy said:


> um.. not yet..



Will you ppeeezzzeee???


----------



## Fuzzy

I'll consider that arm twisting.. 

homemade peanut butter cookie sandwiches (using super chunk peanut butter as the middle)


----------



## lalatx

Half pink bubble gum, half banana snowcone... It's incredibly hot today.


----------



## toni

SONIC

Chili cheese frito pie
cheeseburger toaster 
and a peanut butter shake that is so good it has changed my life


----------



## Fuzzy

toni said:


> SONIC
> 
> Chili cheese frito pie
> cheeseburger toaster
> and a peanut butter shake that is so good it has changed my life



I want a frito pie *sniff*


----------



## lalatx

Fuzzy said:


> I want a frito pie *sniff*




Now I do as well.


----------



## cinnamitch

Just finished the last of some honeydew melon i had cut up. Earlier i ate the rest of its friend cantaloupe. I am on a fruit kick today.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Just had my first taste of Boursin cheese. I ate it all :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Leftovers from the Eveready diner in Carmel, NY. 
Photos were not taken in order to protect the innocent.

Disco fries--if you live in the NYC area you know what this delectable concoction is. For those who don't, it is super hot french fries topped with cheese and gravy and in this case, crispy bacon crumbles as well. The cheese was cheddar. If you're from Bayonne, the cheese is usually mozzarella or yellow American and extra gravy is often served on the side. There are entire internet and Facebook pages devoted to disco fries and exactly what they consist of. There is an entire brown gravy v turkey gravy controversy. Oh the joys of food wars.

We're also having the remnants of a Pile-up. This is a sampler containing kick-ass buffalo wings, deep-fried breaded mozzarella slabs, panko encrusted chicken strips, and ranch batter dipped hand-cut onion rings. 

Our entrees were only tasted in the diner then wrapped cos we were so full. (Portions are ginormous)
My brothers: A giant bacon cheeseburger with sauteed mushrooms. Seved with a giant basket of mixed batter dipped fries and onion rings.
Spouse: Yankee pot roast with braised veggies. The carrots are the size of a babies arm.
Me: A penne pasta dish containing marinated chicken breast pieces, broccoli, roasted garlic, and lots of sweet sun-dried tomatoes, sauteed in an herb infused olive oil.

We ordered one slice of cherry cheesecake to split. It could literally feed five people easily. It was surrounded by fresh whipped cream, all fluffy clouds topped with maraschino cherries. 

So, in conclusion, we're eating leftover appetizers, entrees and dessert from our dinner last night. And it's SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Leftovers from the Eveready diner in Carmel, NY.
> Photos were not taken in order to protect the innocent.
> 
> Disco fries--if you live in the NYC area you know what this delectable concoction is. For those who don't, it is super hot french fries topped with cheese and gravy and in this case, crispy bacon crumbles as well. The cheese was cheddar. If you're from Bayonne, the cheese is usually mozzarella or yellow American and extra gravy is often served on the side. There are entire internet and Facebook pages devoted to disco fries and exactly what they consist of. There is an entire brown gravy v turkey gravy controversy. Oh the joys of food wars.
> 
> We're also having the remnants of a Pile-up. This is a sampler containing kick-ass buffalo wings, deep-fried breaded mozzarella slabs, panko encrusted chicken strips, and ranch batter dipped hand-cut onion rings.
> 
> Our entrees were only tasted in the diner then wrapped cos we were so full. (Portions are ginormous)
> My brothers: A giant bacon cheeseburger with sauteed mushrooms. Seved with a giant basket of mixed batter dipped fries and onion rings.
> Spouse: Yankee pot roast with braised veggies. The carrots are the size of a babies arm.
> Me: A penne pasta dish containing marinated chicken breast pieces, broccoli, roasted garlic, and lots of sweet sun-dried tomatoes, sauteed in an herb infused olive oil.
> 
> We ordered one slice of cherry cheesecake to split. It could literally feed five people easily. It was surrounded by fresh whipped cream, all fluffy clouds topped with maraschino cherries.
> 
> So, in conclusion, we're eating leftover appetizers, entrees and dessert from our dinner last night. And it's SPECTACULAR!!!



I checked out their website. AMAZING! :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

crisp red grapes and raspberries. I had the munchies. Now i don't.


----------



## toni

Fuzzy said:


> I want a frito pie *sniff*





lalatx said:


> Now I do as well.



Awww, I would have shared.


----------



## toni

CastingPearls said:


> Disco fries--if you live in the NYC area you know what this delectable concoction is. For those who don't, it is super hot french fries topped with cheese and gravy and in this case, crispy bacon crumbles as well. *The cheese was cheddar*. If you're from Bayonne, the cheese is usually mozzarella or yellow American and extra gravy is often served on the side.



Seriously? Cheddar? Ewww, what a disgrace. 

Everything else sounds good


----------



## CarlaSixx

I just had some romaine lettuce with raspberry and red wine vinaigrette on it. Don't judge... it was way delicious and extremely sweet! Totally satisfying.
But... I had a few chocolate Hershey's Kisses afterwards, too. Because that's what I do when T.o.m. visits. I'm bad, I know :blush:


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade potato salad.. tho my red potatoes are a bit "al dente"


----------



## Lovelyone

BLT and a diet orange soda.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Watermelon.

I hate summer, hate hot weather, hate sweating but the one good thing about summer is fresh watermelon.


----------



## kristineirl

baby bananers ftw!


----------



## CastingPearls

toni said:


> Seriously? Cheddar? Ewww, what a disgrace.
> 
> Everything else sounds good


I know. I know...cheddar....but it's not Bayonne....(it was still awesome though, and at least they got the gravy right)

And Surly, I know you live far far away but if you're ever in the neighborhood-GO!!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Trader Joes Palak paneer. Yum!! I'm also gonna have a salad after i clean my bedroom. It's gonna be a spring roll salad.


----------



## GTAFA

I just did my own version of a salad (the one i buy in downtown toronto at Urban Herbivore, Kensington Market), that started with
slivered almonds
blueberries
sliced calamata olives
baby spinach (lots!)
The real experiment begins here (uh oh... that can be bad...) combining tahini, apple nectar (it's in a jar) and the pickley juices from the jar of olives to make it less sweet. So overall, sweet and savoury having a nice debate in your mouth. I don't put a lot of dressing on, just enough when it's all stirred up that there's a hint, rather than a thick layer. Now if the dressing is brilliant that might be different but with an _experiment_ we will hedge our bets. 

...then...
beets
artichoke hearts
And now i am going to eat this thing. It's still a debate between salty savouries such as the beets & artichokes, and especially the tahini, against the sweetness of the apple nectar, the blueberries, and the neutral flavours of the spinach. Sure it's good for me, but also a little over the top. Yes i am getting really full --it's colossal-- but in a nice way. 

Mmm tummy joy.


----------



## CastingPearls

P.B.Loco's raspberry white chocolate peanut butter straight out of the jar.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

LoveBHMS said:


> Watermelon.
> 
> I hate summer, hate hot weather, hate sweating but the one good thing about summer is fresh watermelon.



YES YES YES. Could not agree more. :eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

kristineirl said:


> baby bananers ftw!



LOL, I love your sandwich case! At the last preschool I worked at I brought my Hello Kitty lunch bag and Hello Kitty sandwich case every day and some mornings my Hello Kitty thermos and the kids loved that I had that stuff. The boys giggled the first time they saw all of it and the little girls just loved it. I was always attaching a new Hello Kitty keychain or doodad to my purse and they loved being the first to spot one.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Red Velvet Cake ................ OMG It's AMAZING!!!!:eat2:


----------



## wrestlingguy

SSBBWMJ said:


> Red Velvet Cake ................ OMG It's AMAZING!!!!:eat2:



Ah yes, breakfast of champions!


----------



## LoveBHMS

DitzyBrunette said:


> YES YES YES. Could not agree more. :eat2:



I know. I was checking out this thread again and realized i'm eating watermelon. Still. I mean i stopped between now and my last post but i am so obsessed with it right now. They actually now have seedless watermelon which makes the whole experience even better.


----------



## wrestlingguy

And this morning, I'm eating greek yogurt with honey granola, and fresh cut strawberries for breakfast.


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover cold skinless fried chicken


----------



## wrestlingguy

Just finished my only meal of the day, because it's too damn hot to cook!

I grilled a nice Porterhouse steak, rubbed with just a bit of black pepper, fresh garlic, a bit of salt, and olive oil.

That same rub went on some asparagus, which was also grilled (yum).

The other side was a ginger/sesame rice (yeah, from scratch, not a Rice-Roni box).

back to cleaning my garage.........


----------



## KayaNee

I just had some hushpuppies. Delicious even cold.


----------



## Fuzzy

KayaNee said:


> I just had some hushpuppies. Delicious even cold.



Ooooh.. Must.. Make.. Hushpuppies... :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

ranier cherries.. so sweet!!


----------



## Punkin1024

Deluxe Mixed Nuts - my favorite in the mix - Cashews!


----------



## lalatx

Garlic Texas toast.


----------



## haynguy

Froot loops and peanut butter oreos


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Pizza from a local place and washing it down with a Shiner Bock


----------



## Fuzzy

orange jello cake


----------



## CastingPearls

Nacho cheese Hamburger Helper.


----------



## Fuzzy

Hot Head(tm) brand pickled sausage


----------



## Captain Save

Homemade smoothie with frozen strawberries, blackberries, blueberries, raspberries, bananas, peaches, pineapple, and mango. Looks like buying the blender was a good idea!
:happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

a jelly sandwich, a grapefruit, and a bag of smart pop kettle corn.


----------



## Captain Save

Unsalted mixed nuts with raisins and cranberries....pay no attention to the ceramic mug with melted butter almond ice cream stains in it.

I know a young lady who still eats jelly sandwiches fairly regularly, Lovelyone. It was her go-to snack when I picked her up from school and refused to stop at McDonalds every day. Thanks for the nostalgia; those were pleasant memories...


----------



## smithnwesson

I just finished some sharp cheddar cheese toasted on a split English muffin, a sliced local tomato with Duke's mayonnaise, a coupla pieces of bacon, and a very large espresso. Yummers!


----------



## NYCGabriel

my cousin is visiting me for 3 months and she brought over some colombian sausage, corn cakes with cheese inside (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arepas).

with some prosciutto omelet and some russian black bread toast, im having a tasty brunch!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A fortune cookie from the local Thai restaurant. Yes, I know, but Okies don't make a sharp distinction between Thai and Chinese* (and/or Japanese, Korean, etc.): after all, they're both in Asia, right? As a result, we have the only Thai restaurant that makes it a point to offer you chopsticks. 

*and as all foodees know, the fortune cookie is an American invention, anyway ...


----------



## MzDeeZyre

An Apple Fritter!!


----------



## Fuzzy

mexi-corn (hot corn-on-the-cob, with butter, mayo, chili powder, grated cheese, and lime)


----------



## bigsexy920

Sounds yummie - im having sun chips - BORING 



Fuzzy said:


> mexi-corn (hot corn-on-the-cob, with butter, mayo, chili powder, grated cheese, and lime)


----------



## xysoseriousx

Nothing, but I had pizza earlier.


----------



## CastingPearls

chicken salad on a butter croissant and mesquite kettle chips
oh and butterscotch krimpets and I FINALLY found pretzel M&Ms--yum.


----------



## Fuzzy

Day old cornbread, chunked in buttermilk, with black pepper and tabasco.


----------



## sussuration

i just had cinnamon/nutmeg/vanilla french toast. sundays are the best!


----------



## CarlaSixx

A chicken and ham pita wrap with myo, honey mustard, cheese and lettuce. Yum!


----------



## Surlysomething

I just hoover'd a bowl of KD.

:eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024

Deluxe mixed nuts - I picked out most of the cashews and almonds, leaving the brazil nuts for hubby (he likes them, I don't).


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade ground beef soft tacos with all the fixins


----------



## CastingPearls

bbq'd chicken legs, macaroni salad, Bush's Steakhouse Grilling Beans, and caesar salad.


----------



## lalatx

Turkey lunchable and apple juice.... b/c I can.


----------



## HottiMegan

leftover birthday cupcake. i love penuche frosting!! (This is my vegan exception until the cupcakes are gone)


----------



## SSBBWMJ

A bag of Skittles  TASTE THE RAINBOW!! :eat2::eat2:


----------



## LJ Rock

untoasted whole wheat bagel, banana, coffee 

good morning, all


----------



## Fuzzy

Popcorn Shrimp  Breaded and Fried


----------



## Captain Save

I have vanquished the invader in my freezer; with this last forkful, the quart and a half of butter almond ice cream is gone!

Suprisingly enough, it was even better than butter pecan. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## BigCutieClaudia

Fire roasted tomatoes with crushed red peppers, italian seasoning, olive oil, fresh garlic and fettuccine! A glass of white zinfandel to pair it with and a slice of garlic bread (my last slice in fact, pity) 

Got a great and easy recipe from Better Homes and Gardens and though I prefer most of my meals to have meat with them, this one is surprizingly good!!! NAHM NAHM NAHM ^^


----------



## PhatChk

I am eating Omurice!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

thin crust pepperoni and green pepper pizza


----------



## CastingPearls

baby-back ribs, cole slaw, mashed potatoes & gravy and a tossed salad w/peppercorn parmesean dressing


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled hot links and kraut


----------



## HappyFA75

Sicilian Pizza. Its Square!


----------



## Fuzzy

shepherd's pie


----------



## kristineirl

southwestern turkey panini with mini tomatoes and chipotle sauce, iced horchata latte, and three excedrins. mmhmm.


----------



## CastingPearls

a plain old tomato and mayo sandwich, but especially nice cos I grew the tomato myself.


----------



## kristineirl

CastingPearls said:


> a plain old tomato and mayo sandwich, but especially nice cos I grew the tomato myself.



homegrown is always the best. my mum grows her own squash, oranges, tomatoes, mint, papaya (bleh) and strawberries. 

i admire green thumbs! 

:bow:


----------



## Fuzzy

Spitz bbq sunflower seeds.. because i'm not feeling peckish, yet.


----------



## BigCutieClaudia

reeses buttercup klondike bar *sings* "what whooldcha do for a klonndikkkee baaarr?"


----------



## HottiMegan

I have never had a klondike bar.. my nephew says i'm missing out 

I'm not eating, just drinking a diet sunkist lemonade (i stocked up when i was in the SF bay area)


----------



## NYCGabriel

I stopped by a Chinese bakery to get a water and browse their wares (Chinese pastry and breads look so amazing! Shame the sweets are a bit bland) and a croissant caught my eye. It was a BIG one. I mean wider & thicker than the average one. 

A waitress saw me looking at and suggested I try it. I figured, why not? I like croissants and they go so well with Coke. Imagine my surprise when they put in bacon, cheese and a burger after cutting the croissant!

WOW!


----------



## Fuzzy

NYCGabriel said:


> I stopped by a Chinese bakery to get a water and browse their wares (Chinese pastry and breads look so amazing! Shame the sweets are a bit bland) and a croissant caught my eye. It was a BIG one. I mean wider & thicker than the average one.
> 
> A waitress saw me looking at and suggested I try it. I figured, why not? I like croissants and they go so well with Coke. Imagine my surprise when they put in bacon, cheese and a burger after cutting the croissant!
> 
> WOW!



Oh my Lord.. I was okay thru the part about the croissant.. but a croissant burger... now my hunger has started.. :doh: And I'm all out of Rep!


----------



## Captain Save

I'm eating a chocolate croissant, and dreaming of the breakfast croissants sold from sandwich trucks at my last duty station. They were full of bacon, egg, sausage and cheese, with just the right amount and flavor of grease...mmmmm!


----------



## GTAFA

Blue and green are having a debate: blue cheese & granny smith apples. As with so many debates, it's not the strength of the argument so much as who gets the last word.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I had a serious, serious breakfast food craving. So I did IHOP takeout. 

I just polished off:

6 sunny-side-up eggs; 6 sausage links; two biscuits with gravy; hash browns; two "new york cheesecake pancakes" with strawberries and whipped cream; and banana caramel cheesecake. I am stuffffffffffffffffffed. I think I might explode.  Oh wait, that probably belongs on the weight board. LOL


----------



## Fuzzy

Bits of roast Chicken.. (i'm shredding chicken with two forks, and I just can't help for one or two bits to fall into my mouth..)


----------



## HappyFatChick

King Crab on the grill. OMG.:wubu:


----------



## LoveBHMS

Vegan Indian Cauliflower:

Cauliflower
Sliced Vidalia Onion
Splash of coconut water
1/4 teaspoon of olive oil
Half handful of cashews
Pinch of tumeric
pinch of cumin

Microwave 5 minutes and stir so veggies are coated with spices and cashews are soft.


----------



## CastingPearls

Leftover antipasti consisting of:
hot cappicola
sweet sopresatta
fresh mozzarella
Kalamata olives
marinated mushrooms
prosciutto stuffed green olives
lupini beans
marinated tomatoes & onions
marinated artichoke hearts
sharp provolone chunks
stuffed grape leaves

Washed down with a glass of white Merlot.


----------



## George

homemade peanutbutter cookies...they are sooooo addicting


----------



## Jon Blaze

Seafood Pho and I made crappy chocolate chai lattes. I mean I just poured milk in, but it taste pretty good. The tea is pretty strong, but I expected the milk to take over.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Salad: spring mix, Gorgonzola, cranberries, raw almonds, cucumbers, blue chips, roasted red pepper vinaigrette with crusty french bread. Not fancy but it tasted amazing! I used the family size bowl.


----------



## Captain Save

Unsalted mixed nuts with cranberries and golden raisins that I keep on my desk, because I'm too lazy to hit the kitchen while I surf the interwebs.

I have to ask: am I the only one who's usually envious of what CastingPearls is having? It always sounds SO good!


----------



## Fuzzy

penne pasta and italian sausage with a tomato cream sauce


----------



## SSBBWMJ

CastingPearls said:


> a plain old tomato and mayo sandwich, but especially nice cos I grew the tomato myself.


I LOVE fresh tomatoes!! Thats one of my favorite sandwich's. But I also like to add fresh bell peppers and some cheese. Yum!!:eat2:


----------



## BigCutieClaudia

Speaking of bell peppers...I am munching on Red bell peppers stuffed with ground turkey and rice, handmade YUM YUMS!


----------



## Jon Blaze

I had some tea, mahi mahi, coconut shrimp, rice, a salad, and fried oysters from a restaurant here. It honestly wasn't bad at all, and considering I'm inland as fuck: I was impressed. lol


----------



## freakyfred

A bag of Keepers Choice chocolate biscuits.


----------



## BrownDown09

Just some beef stew I made :eat1:


----------



## lalatx

Mango, kiwi, strawberry, pineapple, papaya & cantaloupe fruit cup with chile.


----------



## Weeze

lalatx said:


> Mango, kiwi, strawberry, pineapple, papaya & cantaloupe fruit cup with chile.



This made me think of something my sister and I did the other day. We were both bored and hungry and sick of junk food (she works at wendy's, and i just eat like crap) so we made a fruit salad-like thing out of pomegranate, mango and kiwis. She's a weirdo that doesn't peel the kiwi first, but I persuaded her this time 

Oh, but right now I'm eating the most amazing strawberry sorbet known to man.


----------



## Fuzzy

Spicy syrian red lentils over broccoli and couscous


----------



## HottiMegan

cherries.. sadly probably some of the last of the season.. the farmers market didn't have any so i had to get some from a store.


----------



## CastingPearls

Homemade chili topped with melted cheddar and pepperjack over leftover basmati rice.


----------



## sugar and spice

Porterhouse grilled steaks with baked potato slathered in melted butter and topped with broccoli carrots and cauliflower in cheese sauce.:eat2::eat1:


----------



## supersoup

i just inadvertently swallowed my gum. lame meal. :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Eggplant parm and grilled sausage.


----------



## Punkin1024

Greek Yogurt flavored with a splash of creme brulee coffeemate and about 1/4 cup of Fiber One cereal thrown in. I try to eat yogurt everynight as my before bed snack.


----------



## CastingPearls

Punkin1024 said:


> Greek Yogurt flavored with a splash of creme brulee coffeemate and about 1/4 cup of Fiber One cereal thrown in. I try to eat yogurt everynight as my before bed snack.


MMMM I love Greek yogurt with honey and blueberries. Have you tried the Chobani brand? They have some wonderful flavors.


----------



## Punkin1024

CastingPearls said:


> MMMM I love Greek yogurt with honey and blueberries. Have you tried the Chobani brand? They have some wonderful flavors.



I haven't seen the Chobani brand at our grocery store. Sigh! I keep trying to get them to stock Oikos because it is better than the brand they carry. I've been eating the plain yogurt, but I'm leaning towards trying out the honey flavored ones (at least one container of honey and one of plain). I go through a lot of yogurt in one week.


----------



## CastingPearls

Punkin1024 said:


> I haven't seen the Chobani brand at our grocery store. Sigh! I keep trying to get them to stock Oikos because it is better than the brand they carry. I've been eating the plain yogurt, but I'm leaning towards trying out the honey flavored ones (at least one container of honey and one of plain). I go through a lot of yogurt in one week.


I've had Oikos with honey. Very good! I like how the honey is on the bottom and you stir it in. It's very good but I'm partial to Chobani now, especially the pineapple and the pomegranate.


----------



## toni

bacon and onion pizza with extra sauce :eat2:


----------



## KuroBara

Mediterranean Salad: Spring mix, Callamatta ( I think, black for sure) olives. Feta cheese, Italian dressing, smoked salmon--better than the restaurant, and slightly cheaper


----------



## Fuzzy

Coke Vanilla Zero


----------



## toni

a Krunch Klondike bar and a ham and cheese hot pocket


----------



## agnieszka

grilles potatoe waffles with garlic sauce:eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

toni said:


> a Krunch Klondike bar and a ham and cheese hot pocket



When I saw you had posted after 2 AM I thought for sure you'd be at a diner eating disco fries!

But no, you appeared to be home, eating from your freezer. LOL


----------



## Lovelyone

coconut cream pie and mandarin orange sparkling water.


----------



## theladypoet

Spaghetti with a "kitchen sink" cream sauce. I started with some garlic butter, added cream cheese and the last bit of coffee cream, some chicken broth, and topped it off with black olives and Parmesan cheese. Yum:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Hershey Bar with Almonds


----------



## lalatx

Banana bread fresh from the oven. There is a bit off brown sugar and cinnamon on the top. Eating it with sweet cream butter.


----------



## Captain Save

Just to top off my dinner of espresso, a homemade fruit smoothie, and warm croissants with homemade strawberry jam, I'm having a sweet potato pie, and it's delicious!


----------



## Fuzzy

crispy fried hashbrowns n ketchup


----------



## Lovelyone

Leftover salsa, ranch dressing and chips from Hacienda restaurant.


----------



## SoVerySoft

NOTHING! Waiting impatiently for a Peapod delivery. $350 worth of groceries. I want it NOW.


----------



## jdsumm

Blue Bell Vanilla and Strawberry Ice Cream.....seriously YUMMY:eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

Doritos Tailgater bbq... while waiting for a dutch-oven cherry cobbler to finish.


----------



## Captain Save

Thick, succulent pork chops in white wine sauce, wild rice, cranberry sauce, and miniature croissants.

My eyes are glazed as I push away the second plate, and the remainder of the Pinot Grigiot is soon to be gone from the face of the earth...
:eat2: :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> Thick, succulent pork chops in white wine sauce, wild rice, cranberry sauce, and miniature croissants.
> 
> My eyes are glazed as I push away the second plate, and the remainder of the Pinot Grigiot is soon to be gone from the face of the earth...
> :eat2: :happy:


my eyes glazed over just reading that!


----------



## HottiMegan

steamed broccoli with hoisen sauce on it. I LOVE broccoli more than any other vegetable combined! (okay maybe about the same as artichokes  )


----------



## Lovelyone

Umm Pizza, a breaded pork tenderloin, garlic bread and some onion rings. Yes...I did!


----------



## CastingPearls

Snacking on spiced green and kalamata olives with chunks of aged parmesean reggiano and a glass of surprisingly delicious boxed 'chillable red' wine.

For supper, farfalle with homemade meat sauce and more wine.


----------



## Jon Blaze

This recipe a friend gave me for something called "KICKIN' CHICKEN" 
It's baked chicken with peanut sauce, salsa, and basil. I added a little spicy chili sauce and cilantro. I put it over brown rice. I'd like a way to ge the taste to stay in, but it's really good, and it's pretty healthy too.


----------



## LovelyLiz

2 eggs made in one of those microwave egg cookers. Totally plain. 

Plain eggs aren't so bad! And it's super easy. Yay for breakfast.


----------



## spiritangel

Allens Minties


----------



## Puff1980

Pizza and Cheesy Bread from Pizza Hut


----------



## Lovelyone

Again I am eating left over chips and salsa from a delicious mexican style meal that I had last night.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

I'm at work ... and I'm starving!! I WISH I was eating some shredded beef tacos with lettuce and sour cream and cheese ... oh damn now I'm even hungrier!! :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty

made some sauteed shrimp and mushrooms...and some oriental mustard...I won't have sinus problems for a while..LOL


----------



## Weeze

mcbeth said:


> 2 eggs made in one of those microwave egg cookers. Totally plain.
> 
> Plain eggs aren't so bad! And it's super easy. Yay for breakfast.



i love the fact that you can make scrambled eggs in the microwave in less than a minute... it makes me happier than that sort of thing should probably make a person.


----------



## toni

cajun catfish....the perfect midnight snack lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Wedding Cake


----------



## CastingPearls

mesquite barbeque kettle chips and dry frosted flakes.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

How? Just a couple of eggs in a microwave container, stirred with a fork, and then on high for a certain amount of time?


----------



## Lovelyone

Chocolate fudge cake with chocolate frosting(the real stuff) and pieces of broken slivers of chocolate and white chocolate on top. Let's just say that Heaven does exist and I am eating it.


----------



## Fuzzy

backyard grilled burgers


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm trying to decide... I kind of want Chinese, but I'm really craving peanut sauce (so Thai)... I can't decide.


----------



## CastingPearls

devilled eggs and V8


----------



## Fuzzy

I WISH I was eating one of those chili cheese coneys from Sonic. 

And the tots.


----------



## wrestlingguy

I just finished some leftover penne pasta in a puttanesca sauce, and a really cold glass of Chianti (not with liver or fava beans......)


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Grilled Steak Sammiches with Sautéed Baby Bella Mushrooms and Swiss Cheese, Wild Rice and Steamed Carrots :eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

well if I had my choice I would take one thing from each of the posters who posted on this page, but for now I will settle for my burger king.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Gazpacho! (easy to make from scratch, and perfect for using the summer tomatoes, cucumbers and peppers from the local farms). 

View attachment IMG00575-20100802-1846.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl

My roommate's been borrowing my computer and in exchange he's been making me meals which are patently greasier than I cook, but fun to indulge. Tonight it was two pieces of thick toast with an egg fried in the middle of each piece, and bacon.

And a glass of Shiraz, which was selected before I knew what dinner was!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Pepper Jack Cheez-Its! I never knew they were sooo good. I'm usually a Cheez-It purist but I happened to grab a handful of these spicy delicious goodies by accident. I may need someone to come remove the box from my hand!


----------



## HappyFatChick

Cake buffet. I ADORE cake!:wubu::eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

A filet o' fish sandwich. Yummy.


----------



## Punkin1024

A fudgesicle. Been one of those days again. I may have another one or two before the night is over!


----------



## Surlysomething

KD! :eat2:


----------



## Captain Save

A Man vs Food sized serving bowl full of fettucini with a thick marinara sauce...and garlic bread!


----------



## HappyFatChick

Ice cream sandwich. mmmm:wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone

A strawberry cupcake with strawberry mousse frosting (it smells like heaven), and a mini carrot cake...and I will happily admit that I am a glutton for doing so.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lovelyone said:


> A strawberry cupcake with strawberry mousse frosting (it smells like heaven), and a mini carrot cake...and I will happily admit that I am a glutton for doing so.


Two cupcakes does not a glutton make. lol. Two *dozen* cupcakes might be heading into that territory.  lmao


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> A strawberry cupcake with strawberry mousse frosting (it smells like heaven), and a mini carrot cake...and I will happily admit that I am a glutton for doing so.


Oh that is just lovely, Lovely..LOL ...and you seriously underestimate gluttony.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Spinach and ricotta tortellini in a butter cream sauce, and asiago cheese, a small salad with spring greens, gorgonzola cheese, and roasted peppers, and a small glass of chianti


----------



## Orchid

cherries


----------



## CastingPearls

A salt bagel with extra cream cheese and a hot DD coconut coffee extra extra cream.


----------



## Punkin1024

Fudgesicle!


----------



## Captain Save

Pork chops and mushrooms in white wine sauce, roasted garlic and olive oil couscous, and whole green beans.

Edit: Lemon sorbetto, with a glass of Perrier.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Large fries & vanilla Frosty from Wendy's.:eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> Pork chops and mushrooms in white wine sauce, roasted garlic and olive oil couscous, and whole green beans.
> 
> Edit: Lemon sorbetto, with a glass of Perrier.


I like your taste in edibles.


----------



## Punkin1024

My evening bowl of greek yogurt (with a touch of honey) and Fiber One cereal.


----------



## Captain Save

CastingPearls said:


> I like your taste in edibles.



Thanks! I've been inspired by some of the delicious sounding entrees I've seen in this thread; quite a few of them have been yours.


----------



## GTAFA

I'd call it a spinach salad although there's so much other stuff in there, the name is misleading. I threw a bunch of spinach into a big bowl, followed by artichoke hearts, pieces of avocado, a pear, almond slivers, and bottle dressing (Renee's pear & blue cheese). i love the way the dressing combines sweet & savoury, harmonizing just about anything you could imagine throwing in there.


----------



## Dmitra

I just ate the most awesome fresh-baked bear claw I've ever had. Thought its filling was blueberry but it turned out to be chocolate al dente, o heaven!


----------



## CastingPearls

Cap'n Crunch chicken and Spanish rice. 
Also a few Danish bleu stuffed olives and some sweet sopresatta.
pink lemonade with a shot of Patron silver too.


----------



## Captain Save

Beer bratwurst on flatbread with diced tomato and sour cream, accompanied by a glass of zinfadel.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Punkin1024 said:


> My evening bowl of greek yogurt (with a touch of honey) and Fiber One cereal.



That's exactly what I have for breakfast. It's very good. I was never a yogurt person until I tried the Greek yogurt. Sometimes I add blueberries too.

Right now I'm having a bowl of mixed fruit. Nectarines, plums, and grapes.


----------



## spiritangel

red rock deli sea salt and balsamic vinnigar chips


----------



## Fuzzy

Honey Bunches of Oats with Almonds


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

4 Hunts Snack Pack Blueberry Muffin puddings. I'm undecided on these still - not sure I'll purchase them again. The taste isn't bad, but somehow with blueberry taste like this I expect yogurt tang/texture because that's what I'm used to, I guess.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Cheese and green chile tamale, bowl of yellow cherry tomatoes from the garden (I love the yellow tomatoes!!! So sweet and mild.)


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Punkin1024 said:


> A fudgesicle. Been one of those days again. I may have another one or two before the night is over!



Punkin, you can eat a whole box if its that hot, temps been in the 90's here with the heat index, its over 100 degrees. How the heck are you girl? I had no idea I could still find you here


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I was snacking on pistachios and peanuts when lunch was ready, and ate 4 white castle sized chicken sandwiches with cheese and some Sweet Baby Ray's Sweet & Spicy BBQ sauce.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## HottiMegan

nature valley granola bar mmmmm


----------



## succubus_dxb

french fries dipped in AWESOME tzaziki sauce (loooaddedddd with garlic) mmm mmm mmm


----------



## mossystate

Sliced English cucumber and sweet onions - just a touch of an oil and vinegar based dressing. Still have to figure out the rest of my dinner - but this is making my mouth very happy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cold meatloaf sandwich. (sometimes it's the simple things....)


----------



## LovelyLiz

Sorbet. Blackberry Cabernet sorbet by Ciao Bella.

Celebrating the end of my summer course.


----------



## MisticalMisty

popcorn with soy sauce/garlic butter. Yummo


----------



## CastingPearls

Hot & sour soup
Meatball sub 

Don't judge!


----------



## LovelyLiz

juicy rare steak, brussels sprouts, strawberry ice cream


----------



## lalatx

Tofu and veggie stir fry


----------



## ConnieLynn

Chex Mix!!!!!!!


----------



## theladypoet

Lemon Jello.

Mmm, jello.


----------



## CastingPearls

Turkey, bacon and cheddar on a grilled panini


----------



## HottiMegan

red grapes crunchy from the fridge.. i love munching on grapes!


----------



## cactopus

theladypoet said:


> Lemon Jello.
> 
> Mmm, jello.



Lemon jello is mighty fine... so is Orange.

But Lime is where it's at ;-)

Lime or Black Cherry with (tart cherries or black cherries suspended therein). Top with whipped cream or Cool Whip... :eat2:

Grape is good with the above in it too, or perhaps mulberries or blackberries.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

*Shudder* Jello. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.


----------



## Fuzzy

toasted everything bagel, cream cheese, ham with mustard


----------



## CastingPearls

<quiver> black cherry jello with fresh whipped cream (yes, I was inspired)


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Vanilla Swiss Almond Turkey Hill Ice Cream......:wubu:


----------



## swamptoad

I ate a bowl of Gumbo (packed with flavor!) that I made just the other day. It helps soothe my throat and is excellent if perchance you might be coming down with a sore throat or cold. :eat2:


----------



## kristineirl

dwnld vitaminwater and these chips called "dirty potato chips, pesto and parmesan." i want my dollar back. bleh!


----------



## CrankySpice

Stadium Nacho Doritos and ice water.


----------



## Wild Zero

Market Basket cupcakes: They're the size of a big muffin and we've got a lemon one with lemon coconut frosting on top of a golden cupcake with a lemon filling and a chocolate Piña colada cupcake with coconut frosting filling. I had the lemon one.


----------



## Captain Save

My second plate of Indian butter chicken, with basmati rice and naan.

Ahhh, gluttony; definitely my favorite sin!
:happy:


----------



## Rowan

Some sushi rice and some Tom's Bacon Cheddar Fries


----------



## BBWBecky

A quart of chocolate chip ice cream with a cup of melted pb on it


----------



## Tad

Just finished a chocolatine (sort of like a rectangular croissant, with a couple of tubes of chocolaty goodness down the middle), from the awesome pattiserie a couple of blocks from where I work. Man, it would be so easy to go broke visiting that place!


----------



## Fuzzy

CrankySpice said:


> Stadium Nacho Doritos and ice water.



Help! It won't let me rep!


----------



## HappyFatChick

Small chunks of filet on multi-greens/veggie salad with chunky bleu cheese dressing. Key lime pie for dessert. mmmmmmmmmmmmm!!:wubu::eat1:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

A DiGiorno Spicy Chicken pizza and a half of a half-gallon of Breyer's Overloaded Waffle Cone Ice Cream with hot fudge on top. :wubu:

Yes, I am a living fat-girl stereotype today, deal with it.  lmao


----------



## Dmitra

Coffee with Tillamook's Banana Split ice cream and two onion bagels with butter. Mmmmmm!


----------



## CastingPearls

Sweet soprasatta and roasted garlic Triscuits


----------



## HottiMegan

tofu scramble with tiny chunks of eggplant, big onion chunks and a ton of spinach.. it's so yummy!


----------



## Rowan

Had some sauce left over from some vegetable korma and chicken tikka masala, so mixed the sauces and then mixed in some white rice and sweet soy sauce and then fried it in a pan to crisp it up...good stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy

cold sesame noodles


----------



## Fuzzy

cold pasta salad with smoked sausage, corn, colby-jack cheese.. bottle of louisiana sauce on the side.


----------



## AnnMarie

it was a few mins ago... but gooey brownie with peppermint stick ice cream. 

YUM. Want more, but will enjoy it again tomorrow night.


----------



## Tracyarts

An orange and some green tea I brewed super-weak to drink iced. 

Tracy


----------



## JeanC

Homemade beef jerky. Going to have to make more, this stuff is addictive


----------



## CastingPearls

Sweet sopressata slices, sharp provolone chunks, kalamata olives and Fire on the Mountain mustard.


----------



## Captain Save

Key lime flavored yogurt...not bad, for the first cup of yogurt I've ever had.

I'd still trade it for for what CP is having, and if I don't do anything else I'm going to find some sopressata in this county of dueling banjos, dilapidated barns and rampant deer.


----------



## SuperMishe

The last of my Spaghetti & Meatball pizza. Sooooo good!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

SuperMishe said:


> The last of my Spaghetti & Meatball pizza. Sooooo good!!!! :wubu:



Post Recipe / Pix Pls Thx


----------



## Orchid

having breakfast now
lemon tea with honey
one scrambled egg and a slice of toast with butter


----------



## SuperMishe

Fuzzy said:


> Post Recipe / Pix Pls Thx



Sorry Fuzz - all gone - no pics! AND - I didn't make it! It comes from a pizza joint about an hour from my house, so I don't get to have it very often. They have all kinds of "different" pizza. My friend had the BLT - actually has bacon lettuce tomato and mayo on it!

It's a regular pizza crust with sauce (I get it with "lite sauce") then they cover the crust with thin spaghetti then sliced meatballs and smother it with cheese - tastes like a blend of mozz and maybe provolone. It is SOOOO good!!!


----------



## Esther

A giant banana, peach, blueberry smoothie made with orange juice. Mmmm.


----------



## Fuzzy

SuperMishe said:


> Sorry Fuzz - all gone - no pics! AND - I didn't make it! It comes from a pizza joint about an hour from my house, so I don't get to have it very often. They have all kinds of "different" pizza. My friend had the BLT - actually has bacon lettuce tomato and mayo on it!
> 
> It's a regular pizza crust with sauce (I get it with "lite sauce") then they cover the crust with thin spaghetti then sliced meatballs and smother it with cheese - tastes like a blend of mozz and maybe provolone. It is SOOOO good!!!



 No Food Pr0n?  

That sounds yummy!


----------



## Orchid

fruit salad


----------



## MzDeeZyre

A big bowl of Cap'N Crunch with Crunch Berries!!


----------



## Esther

White pizza with black olives, red onion, fresh tomatoes and feta cheese.


----------



## CastingPearls

Butterball turkey breast medallions, mashed potatoes, cornbread stuffing, string beans with bacon all topped with gravy and cranberry sauce. (leftovers from last nights dinner I didn't eat)


----------



## Fuzzy

peanut M&Ms


----------



## Orchid

fruit salad


----------



## Captain Save

Steak fajitas, with sundried tomatoes marinated in olive oil and spices, sprinkled with feta cheese on pan warmed flatbread, followed by a glass of Carmenere.

I've gotten just a little bit more adventurous since I got seduced by the foodee board.
:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> Steak fajitas, with sundried tomatoes marinated in olive oil and spices, sprinkled with feta cheese on pan warmed flatbread, followed by a glass of Carmenere.
> 
> I've gotten just a little bit more adventurous since I got seduced by the foodee board.
> :happy:


That sounds delicious!!!


Hot & sour soup, double pork fried rice and shrimp toast.


----------



## Captain Save

It was delicious, and remarkably easy!

I found some sopressatta; all that's left is the calamata olives, and the snacking will commence in earnest!


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> It was delicious, and remarkably easy!
> 
> I found some sopressatta; all that's left is the calamata olives, and the snacking will commence in earnest!


I left marinated artichoke hearts off accidently....you might want to add that if you're so inclined. Enjoy and let me know how you liked it.


----------



## Fat Molly

I'm having a big glass of applesauce, with some frozen blueberries and frozen black cherries in it for extra flavor. Good vitamin C snack.


----------



## spiritangel

I am drinking schweppes dry ginger ale and munching on smiths smokey bbq rib chips ahh grocery day such a glut of yummmy things and I have prawns for dinner woot just not sure if I am gonna have em cold or do garlic prawn stir fry


----------



## Orchid

apple & plums


----------



## Fuzzy

Coke Zero.. and contemplating lunch..


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Just finished some Heath Bar Chips Ahoy and I'm very disappointed. Too much grainy cookie, not enough yummy Heath. Wouldn't buy them again.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Super cold, super juicy, super sweet watermelon. I am in love.:wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

ValentineBBW said:


> Super cold, super juicy, super sweet watermelon. I am in love.:wubu:



and I'm uber jealous!


----------



## Noir

Papa Johns pizza and chicken strips


----------



## Captain Save

Calamata olives, artichoke hearts, sopressatta and red wine...


Definitely an acquired taste, with flavors this powerful. While I wouldn't gorge on food like this, I enjoyed the epicurean adventure and would eat these things again without hesitation.

*goes to refill his plate...*


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> Calamata olives, artichoke hearts, sopressatta and red wine...
> 
> 
> Definitely an acquired taste, with flavors this powerful. While I wouldn't gorge on food like this, I enjoyed the epicurean adventure and would eat these things again without hesitation.
> 
> *goes to refill his plate...*


Welcome to my world. In this case, quality, not quantity, is paramount.


----------



## Punkin1024

Greek yogurt (plain) with frozen strawberries and Fiber One cereal. This is my usual bedtime snack that helps me from waking up hungry in the middle of the night!


----------



## CastingPearls

Farfalle Carbonera and a glass of wine.


----------



## HottiMegan

watermelon ice cold from the fridge.. i dont know if you guys noticed, i like my fruit cold


----------



## Mishty

So I'm kinda feelin' a lil blue, and when I think nothing could make me feel better, my Daddy gets home from pullin' a double with a gallon zip-loc bag of super salty boiled peanuts. Boiling hot and steamy. He even brought me a giant root beer and a hot mama.


----------



## watts63

Dinner. Mashed Potatoes (with ketchup on it, yum), chicken stripes & peas.


----------



## Fuzzy

Mini Chocolate Chocolate Cupcakes.. um.. lost count.


----------



## Punkin1024

Punkin1024 said:


> Greek yogurt (plain) with frozen strawberries and Fiber One cereal. This is my usual bedtime snack that helps me from waking up hungry in the middle of the night!



REPEAT! Ha! Seems I'm in here about the same time everyday - bedtime!


----------



## Orchid

lemon tea with acacia honey
toast with butter & cherry preserves:eat2:


----------



## Mishty

5 dolla white spicy ITL with pepper jack TOASTED, smidge of lettuce EXTRA onions and yellow peppers, t'maters, lotsa oil and vin, mayo, spicy mustard, parm. 3 peanut butter cookies and a cherry rootbeer big gulp.

man OH man do I love the 24 hour Subway.


----------



## Mishty

Ice cream sandwich dipped inthat thick fruit caramel dip stuff.....


----------



## vampirekitten

the rest of my spaghetti from last night, buttered bread, and a few glasses of chocolate milk!  mmmm yummy


----------



## spiritangel

a bowl of light and tasty Honey and macadamia yummm although I wish the clustery bits were the whole cereal


----------



## GTAFA

I just had a splendid dinner:
Mixed-green salad with crumbled warm blue cheese, and loads of strips of steak (medium) + balsamic vinaigrette
a pint of a local organic beer
warm pecan pie + whipped cream, and a coffee for dessert
AND a terrific conversation with my oldest friend in the world. Oh and HE paid for dinner! (i'm to pay next time)


----------



## supersoup

GTAFA said:


> I just had a splendid dinner:
> Mixed-green salad with crumbled warm blue cheese, and loads of strips of steak (medium) + balsamic vinaigrette
> a pint of a local organic beer
> warm pecan pie + whipped cream, and a coffee for dessert
> AND a terrific conversation with my oldest friend in the world. Oh and HE paid for dinner! (i'm to pay next time)



i am not a big beer or coffee fan, but this sounds AMAZING. jealous!!


----------



## GTAFA

supersoup said:


> i am not a big beer or coffee fan, but this sounds AMAZING. jealous!!



It's all gone, wish i could share it. Actually i was so immersed in the conversation that i inhaled the dinner. The pie? sigh, ate it very slowly, savoring it so much my friend accused me of torture (but he didn't take any in the end). You know when a pecan pie is really warmed, and the crust becomes really soft, and the butter in the filling starts to create little buttery oases? Oh my. 

I know what dessert i am having next time i go there (_Feathers_ pub in Scarborough btw).


----------



## watts63

Pizza rolls.


----------



## Punkin1024

One of my "whatever's in the pantry" concoctions! Fat free refried beans, colby/jack cheese and corn tortillas - layered and then nuked till the cheese melts. Topped with Extra Mild Pace (I'm a wuss when it comes to picante sauce).


----------



## Fuzzy

tuna casserole made using Tillamook Extra Sharp Cheddar and crushed Lay's Sour Cream n Onion chips on top.


----------



## CastingPearls

pork potstickers


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A Pepperoni Stick. 
10 Servings.
130 calories in each 1oz serving.

...No wonder I'm so round. XD


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> A Pepperoni Stick.
> 10 Servings.
> 130 calories in each 1oz serving.
> 
> ...No wonder I'm so round. XD


I have never EVER been able to resist pepperoni. It's my kryptonite.


----------



## Fuzzy

:smitten:


CastingPearls said:


> I have never EVER been able to resist pepperoni. It's my kryptonite.



We must be from the same planet.  Any menu selection that includes pepperoni gets a double take.. and maybe a double order.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> I have never EVER been able to resist pepperoni. It's my kryptonite.


 Aha! I'm the exact same way.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Not really eating but..... Iced Capp Supreme in Mint from Tim Horton's :wubu:


----------



## Tracyarts

A couple Wasa light and crispy crackers with cream cheese and some savory-spicy eggplant relish I bought at the local organic farmer's market yesterday. The super-crispy texture of the cracker works perfect with the dense creamy texture of the cream cheese, and the richness of the cream cheese works perfect with the flavor of the eggplant relish. 

The same principle as cream cheese with salsa and corn chips, just a couple swap-outs in this version.

Tracy


----------



## Cynthia

A weird breakfast ... Arugula, tiny asparagus, squash, blue cheese crumbles, almonds, pecans, and basil balsamic vinaigrette

The experiment was delish but slightly sloshy. Next time, I'll pat the squash very dry or leave it out altogether.


----------



## CastingPearls

Chicken salad on a butter croissant and mesquite bbq kettle chips. 
Oh, and a banana caramel cappuchino.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Salad with all kinds of good stuff!!:eat1: 

View attachment 20100905_3sm.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

Krispy Kreme Cinnamon Bun.. uh oh.. I think I have a new addiction.


----------



## Ample Pie

I made dark chocolate, earl grey cookies. they are pretty yum. having some now.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade ground beef enchiladas


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Cinnamon and Brown Sugar Pop-Tarts and some apple sauce


----------



## toni

Two slices of double bacon pizza with onions. I woke up an hour ago and can't get back to sleep. I am hoping this puts me out. :eat2:


----------



## Orchid

herring & apple


----------



## CastingPearls

Leftover rib-eye and a wee tomato I grew myself, slathered in mayo on a hard roll. Yum Yum!


----------



## GTAFA

Spinach, kale, marinated mushrooms, artichoke hearts, steamed broccoli, fresh peach slices, lemon-tahini salad dressing and extra hot sauce.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Peppermint ice cream with Smucker's Magic Shell (cupcake flavor!) on top. It's amazing. It's the taste of birthday cake with ice cream.


----------



## Orchid

breakfast
lemon tea with acacia honey
softboiled egg
slice of buttered toast with apricot preserves
fruit salad


----------



## prettyssbbw

Fuzzy said:


> Krispy Kreme Cinnamon Bun.. uh oh.. I think I have a new addiction.



DROOL!:eat1::eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

tonight I made veggie nachos with a tomato and strawberry salsa just finished it and omg soooo good

was yumm heres a pic


----------



## Mishty

spiritangel said:


> tonight I made veggie nachos with a tomato and strawberry salsa just finished it and omg soooo good
> 
> was yumm heres a pic



#1 those look AWESOME and summery good
#2 Strawberries....REALLY?!

my 1,*420th* post was bout strawberry nachos sweeeet


----------



## spiritangel

Mishty said:


> #1 those look AWESOME and summery good
> #2 Strawberries....REALLY?!
> 
> my 1,*420th* post was bout strawberry nachos sweeeet



Yes really strawberries and it was good I had no idea how amazing the flavour would be will def be doing it again


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> tonight I made veggie nachos with a tomato and strawberry salsa just finished it and omg soooo good
> 
> was yumm heres a pic


WOW!!! Just wow. Gotta try that myself! Strawberry??


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> WOW!!! Just wow. Gotta try that myself! Strawberry??



Yes I saw it on a cooking show once its very cheffy to make strawberries with black pepper and things

so I was cutting them up for dessert and thought hmm I am gonna try it in my salsa it worked it was awesome deal with it people rofl:happy:


----------



## xysoseriousx

Chocolate Crackle Ice Cream w/ Whipped Cream, Chocolate Syrup, Sprinkles, Cracked Oreos and Cinnamon. :eat2:


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Pizza Hut pizza~ No sauce ... with extra cheese ... sausage and pepperoni ... LOVE IT!!:eat2::eat1::wubu:


----------



## nykspree8

SSBBWMJ said:


> Pizza Hut pizza~ No sauce ... with extra cheese ... sausage and pepperoni ... LOVE IT!!:eat2::eat1::wubu:



No sauce, hmmm never really thought of having pizza with no sauce. Why did i come to this thread though?? I'm starving and i have to defrost chicken in order to make dinner and that shit ain't happening quick enough...I'm contemplating a trip to taco bell, but since I went to the gym today I think that would be counter productive


----------



## SSBBWMJ

nykspree8 said:


> No sauce, hmmm never really thought of having pizza with no sauce. Why did i come to this thread though?? I'm starving and i have to defrost chicken in order to make dinner and that shit ain't happening quick enough...I'm contemplating a trip to taco bell, but since I went to the gym today I think that would be counter productive



LMAO!! I use to go the gym ... and then grab something to eat. Hope your chicken defrosts super duper fast for you!! And yea, pizza without sauce is actually REALLY good. My brother cant eat tomatoes ... and one time we went out for pizza and he ordered it without sauce ... it was so gooooood!! Been eating it that way ever since!! Lol. Try it next time.


----------



## GTAFA

Senseless snacking that doesn't make much sense... stream of consciousness snacking

Popcorn (microwave, butter flavour)
Mennonite pickles (dill)
Some Marsala wine: last of a bottle
hunk of old cheddar
single malt scotch (Glen Parker) neat
hot dogs with honey mustard & Heinz ketchup


----------



## CastingPearls

GTAFA said:


> Senseless snacking that doesn't make much sense... stream of consciousness snacking
> 
> Popcorn (microwave, butter flavour)
> Mennonite pickles (dill)
> Some Marsala wine: last of a bottle
> hunk of old cheddar
> single malt scotch (Glen Parker) neat
> hot dogs with honey mustard & Heinz ketchup


that sounds awesome


----------



## GTAFA

CastingPearls said:


> that sounds awesome



That's so sweet of you to say. I am not sure if i am trying to get drunk or full, but it's a great way to clear some space in the refrigerator. 

...oh and i have to say, the scotch works really well, washing ketchup off the tongue. Weird!


----------



## Tracyarts

I had a late night snack craving, so I made a batch of notchos. Like nachos but not.

A layer of corn chips, a sprinkle of shredded cheese and a good shake of hot sauce (chipotle tabasco in this case) and another layer of chips, another sprinkle of shredded cheese and generous shake of hot sauce. I got three layers in the bowl, and it is pretty darn good. 

Tracy


----------



## toni

Left over pasta and chicken parm with a chocolate covered ice cream pop.


----------



## Fuzzy

The Foodee board never sleeps...

Late Nite Wendy's Baconator and Fries


----------



## Fuzzy

Ham-n-egg-n-cheese breakfast burritos..

Woah.. Deja vu..


----------



## CastingPearls

Leftovers. Shrimp scampi, Spicy sesame chicken...oh and I couldn't resist a spoonful of Skippy's new Natural Peanut Butter with Honey. Ummmmm.


----------



## lalatx

Turkey Pepperoni


----------



## cinnamitch

A Panera "everything" bagel with some veggie cream cheese. _Burp_


----------



## Fuzzy

shepherd's pie  will lots of melt-ty cheese on top


----------



## toni

turkey sandwich on honey wheat with chipole mayo :eat1:


----------



## smithnwesson

Fuzzy said:


> shepherd's pie  will lots of melt-ty cheese on top



We LOVE Shepherd's Pie -- with ground lamb and plenty of tarragon. 

Care to share the recipe?


----------



## smithnwesson

Here a little snack that the GF fixed on Monday night for the new Hawaii Five-0.







With a little Chianti and some bread. It didn't suck. . .


----------



## Weeze

I'm eating these. You're jealous. You should make your own. Seriously, I don't know how I will *not* be eating these everyday from now on. I didn't have chili oil or rice vinegar or spaghetii/stringy pasta, so i used a bit of chili powder, and apple cider vinegar and elbow macaroni... just because it's what I had. 
http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2010/08/simple-sesame-noodles/


----------



## CastingPearls

smithnwesson said:


> Here a little snack that the GF fixed on Monday night for the new Hawaii Five-0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a little Chianti and some bread. It didn't suck. . .


I make these all the time. To me, they're the perfect snack, and yes..the wine is important.


----------



## CastingPearls

Weeze said:


> I'm eating these. You're jealous. You should make your own. Seriously, I don't know how I will *not* be eating these everyday from now on. I didn't have chili oil or rice vinegar or spaghetii/stringy pasta, so i used a bit of chili powder, and apple cider vinegar and elbow macaroni... just because it's what I had.
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2010/08/simple-sesame-noodles/


This is what I want but when I order it it always has peanut butter in it, which I love but not what I want...Thanks.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A Footlong Spicy Italian (With Provolone cheese, on italian herb and cheese bread) from Subway.

With Extra:
Meat
Pickles
Black Olives
Banana Peppers
Jalepeno Peppers


...I call it "Heartburn Heaven" 

[I Looked forward to eating this, all day long.]


----------



## Fuzzy

Your Plump Princess said:


> A Footlong Spicy Italian (With Provolone cheese, on italian herb and cheese bread) from Subway.
> 
> With Extra:
> Meat
> Pickles
> Black Olives
> Banana Peppers
> Jalepeno Peppers
> 
> ...I call it "Heartburn Heaven"
> 
> [I Looked forward to eating this, all day long.]



I *wish* I was eating one of these too... same as above.. toasted and hold the olives, add lettuce, tomato, green peppers, mustard, and their red wine vinagrette.


----------



## Mishty

I just made a big batch of bacon cheddar oyster crackers and now I've got Jumex strawberry nectar on ice....


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Munching on some Dill Pickle Potato Chips, and a small bowl of Double-Chocolate-Chunk Ice Cream. 

=}

The Above Sounds REALLY Freaking Delicious, though. 
_Totally jealous. _


----------



## Lovelyone

a nasty old shriveled up Jolly Rancher apple flavored stick from last week. IT's all broken and cracked and looks like its turning into a sugar stick.*sigh.


----------



## lalatx

Homemade tamales and green salsa made by one of my aunts.


----------



## Fuzzy

Dogs and Kraut


----------



## lalatx

Chicken Alfredo and steamed veggies.


----------



## CastingPearls

Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos. <Yeah, I said it, Fuzzy  :eat1: :eat2: )


----------



## daddyoh70

Curry shrimp at my favorite Japanese Restaurant. I could eat this stuff 3 meals a day :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos. <Yeah, I said it, Fuzzy  :eat1: :eat2: )



LOL.. I think Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos causes a euphoric reaction.


----------



## theladypoet

The last slice of the green onion pancake I made for supper.


----------



## Orchid

plums & blue cheese


----------



## ValentineBBW

Freshly baked, homemade oatmeal raisin cookies. They are crisp around the edge and delightfully chewy in the middle. A good batch if I do say so myself!


----------



## CastingPearls

Eggo waffles with syrup, link sausage and eggs over easy with melted cheddar and a hot cup of coffee with a splash of Bailey's.


----------



## Fuzzy

buttered and salted popcorn made using one of these Stove-top popcorn popper


----------



## BigCutieDemi

Fritos scoops layered with chili (no beans) and cheez whiz with a few whole dill pickles on the side


----------



## Esther

Sundried tomatoes (in oil) on crusty bread.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm eating a bunch of "Arby's" food right now.
4 Jr Roast Beef, 2 Large, and fries. 

I was _staaaaarving_ can you tell?


----------



## Fuzzy

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm eating a bunch of "Arby's" food right now.
> 4 Jr Roast Beef, 2 Large, and fries.
> 
> I was _staaaaarving_ can you tell?



That would be an Arby's Attack.. and now I feel one coming on....


----------



## CastingPearls

Louisiana crunch cake.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Gardein vegan chicken salad with cherry tomatos, red onion, romaine lettuce, chopped celery, and shredded zucchini.

Glass of prosecco.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Mac&Cheese


----------



## lalatx

Leftovers from lunch... Red Thai Curry chicken with coconut sauce , rice and veggies. Spicy green beans.


----------



## Fuzzy

Biscuits and maple sausage cream gravy and fried eggs.


----------



## Esther

Whole wheat spaghettini with olive oil, parmesan cheese, sun dried tomatoes and caramelised onions and garlic.
Soooo good.


----------



## Mishty

cheesy poofs, leftover spicy italian sub, and grape kool-aid. 

it's kinda yummy together.


----------



## toni

The best black beans I have ever had. They have a nice spice and flavor. They also have pieces of pulled beef floating in them. SO GOOD I had to eat them for breakfast!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mishty said:


> cheesy poofs, leftover spicy italian sub, and grape kool-aid.
> 
> it's kinda yummy together.


What's _REALLY_ Creepy is that's what I was munching on late last night. (Minus the kool-aid, I'm a soda-fiend.)


..Boy that spicy italian sub seems to be real popular-like.


----------



## Mishty

Your Plump Princess said:


> What's _REALLY_ Creepy is that's what I was munching on late last night. (Minus the kool-aid, I'm a soda-fiend.)
> 
> 
> ..Boy that spicy italian sub seems to be real popular-like.


_
I am a *Subway Addict*._ 

I eat it daily, if my co-workers let me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

One of these.

http://carbocoma.com/sees/candy.asp?asst=tr1lb&pc=blutr


----------



## Fuzzy

the browned stuck-to-the-bottom bits of fried potato scrapped up with a spatula


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Double-Chocolate Fudge Cookies.
Ohdeargods...yes.._YES!_


----------



## CastingPearls

Pringles sour cream and onion and McDonald's sweet tea.


----------



## jdsumm

I was having a sweet craving so I took dollops nutella and little chunks of marshmallow, wrapped it in a wonton-wrappers and sauteed them in butter. I sprinkled them with powdered sugar...it took like 5 minutes and OMGOOOODNESSS...BEYOND YUMMY!


----------



## AmazingAmy

jdsumm said:


> I was having a sweet craving so I took dollops nutella and little chunks of marshmallow, wrapped it in a wonton-wrappers and sauteed them in butter. I sprinkled them with powdered sugar...it took like 5 minutes and OMGOOOODNESSS...BEYOND YUMMY!



Just... wow.

I get a spoonful of Nutella and spend ages licking if off. I need to get creative!


----------



## Fuzzy

Yukon Gold mashed potatoes.... Mmmmmm


----------



## Punkin1024

Greek yogurt with Smucker's Simply Fruit Apricot spread swirled into it and a little Fiber One for crunch.


----------



## HottiMegan

black bean brownies.. they hit the sweet spot


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade chicken noodle soup..


----------



## Captain Save

Dove dark chocolate covered almonds and a nice zinfadel.

I'd share, but she prefers beer or sparkling water.
:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Mmmmm..she has good taste. 

Having mussels marinara, tender fried calamari and tiramisu.


----------



## Captain Save

Yes, she has excellent taste in food, and still calls _me_ fussy!

After reading about italian tonight, I'm raiding the local italian restaurant in the neighborhood; I've been staying in a hotel with no kitchen for the past few weeks for job training, and I've had to hit restaurants for meals.


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> Yes, she has excellent taste in food, and still calls _me_ fussy!
> 
> After reading about italian tonight, I'm raiding the local italian restaurant in the neighborhood; I've been staying in a hotel with no kitchen for the past few weeks for job training, and I've had to hit restaurants for meals.


I'm such a bad influence I should come with a warning label. LOL


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> I'm such a bad influence I should come with a warning label. LOL



If you don't put that as your new sig, I'm stealing it!


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade pork chow mein with some asian tabasco on top


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> If you don't put that as your new sig, I'm stealing it!


LOL use it but quote me!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> LOL use it but quote me!!!!



Done!  ..................


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

A nectarine, a pluot, & 2 plums.
I had a massive craving for fruit.


----------



## Orchid

cheddar cheese & mango


----------



## AmazingAmy

Just finished off a whole bunch of foods as I'm in a happy gorging mood tonight (and it's distracting me from the absence of a horny man):

Mushroom risoto, cheese on toast, rice pudding, Oreos and a milk chocolate Magnum.

I now desire Chinese chicken.


----------



## Punkin1024

Homemade beef stew. Loaded with veggies! Yum!


----------



## Mishty

Peanut butter kisses covered in sixlets and yoo-hoo to drink. (sugar ruuush)


----------



## mossystate

Makers Mark and Coke...my before dinner appetizer. Chicken and basil tomato pasta coming up ( not that kind of coming up )...hic.


----------



## CastingPearls

Tossed salad with sliced leftover cornflake chicken, those awesome little salad crunchies and my secret stash of Green Goddess dressing.

Entenmann's Chocolate Chip frosted cake with Rhedi Whip and a glass of limencello on the rocks.


----------



## Fuzzy

butterfinger ice cream


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Toasted some bread, melted some swiss on it, added pastrami, and topped with chipotle mayonnaise. Served it up with a half a pickle. Yum.


----------



## toni

doritos...yum


----------



## Fuzzy

toni said:


> doritos...yum



:smitten:    :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan

A crunchy granola bar.. yummers


----------



## Captain Save

5 shot espresso with a little bit of half and half and raw sugar, with a sun drenched patio and a laptop.

Ooops! I was supposed to mention a bit of *food*, wasn't I? I'm blaming the caffeine high...


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Captain Save said:


> 5 shot espresso



Marry me?! haha I love me some espresso


----------



## CastingPearls

Tiramisu...............


----------



## Captain Save

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Marry me?! haha



Between the two of us, we'd burn through good espresso machines every 90 days. Will you stay by my side when the beans are all gone? 


I'm having takeout tonight. Yes, I know; this isn't the food pic thread... 

View attachment food porn 001.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> Between the two of us, we'd burn through good espresso machines every 90 days. Will you stay by my side when the beans are all gone?
> 
> 
> I'm having takeout tonight. Yes, I know; this isn't the food pic thread...


Oh good lord...forget her. Marry ME.


----------



## nykspree8

hamburger helper, the shells one, not sure the exact name...REALLY GOOD THOUGH lol.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Captain Save said:


> Between the two of us, we'd burn through good espresso machines every 90 days. Will you stay by my side when the beans are all gone?
> 
> 
> I'm having takeout tonight. Yes, I know; this isn't the food pic thread...



Haha You're right about that. And I will indeed stay by your side when the beans are gone as long as you promise to order take out like that and give me wine instead!



CastingPearls said:


> Oh good lord...forget her. Marry ME.



Hey! BACK OFF! He's mine! haha


----------



## Captain Save

Life is good to have two pretty girls interested in little ol' me.
:blush:

Too bad that indulgent spread is gonna lead to a lot of processed chicken, frozen vegetables and water nights. It was good while it lasted though, _really_ good.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Captain Save said:


> Life is good to have two pretty girls interested in little ol' me.
> :blush:



Can you blame us? It's awfully hard to resist such a handsome charming guy--especially when he also has great taste in food/drink!


----------



## Isa

Eating Fisher Sweet Glazed Pecans. Purchased the OMG 32 oz size at Costco yesterday. They are wonderful, I seriously doubt any will be left by Friday.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Crack-Ups. Which are cheap versions of Pop Rocks.

These pop in me esophagus and throat rather than in my mouth. Somewhat uncomfortable cuz it makes me feel like I'm holding down a burp or something. But I have nothing else to snack on before dinner... which will be chicken thighs. That's my Thanksgiving dinner... two chicken thighs slathered in BBQ sauce.


----------



## CastingPearls

pumpkin cake with cream cheese frosting


----------



## HottiMegan

otter pops; pink and purple


----------



## veggieforever

A soft and satisfying banana... 

It may not be a HUUUUUUUGE, exciting bar of Galaxy or Dairy Milk but right now my tummy and my brain is thanking me. I get cravings for fruit... Sometimes only a banana will do! I

I often get fruity with a nice pear too! lol  

I feel very Carry On Matron and have not intended the inuendo. Oh, well, I'm British so I guess it's allowed - nae MANDATORY!! lol 

xXx


----------



## spiritangel

fresh pineapple (sposed to be supersweet but I cant eat to much or I burn my mouth it will mellow overnight and be food for the train but couldnt resist a couple of pieces)


----------



## GTAFA

Ate some chocolate marbled fudge, then handfuls of raspberries, then some black pumpernickel, warmed slightly in the toaster with lots of butter slathered on. Trying to decide what's next (red wine or scotch?...perhaps with some old cheddar)


----------



## DirtyLittleDiva

I am eating a burrito I made. Had them last night for dinner and they were SO GOOD I had to have it again today


----------



## toni

The most perfect apple cider donuts.


----------



## DemonsDanceAlone

I just had a breakfast burrito *drools*

...FOR DUNCH! (Dinner/lunch XD)


----------



## boxes

Kimchi and bacon.


----------



## Tracyarts

A sliced up granny smith apple with some cajeta (goat's milk caramel sauce) to dip it in. There's just something about that combination of tart crispy apple with rich sweet caramel that works so well together.

Tracy


----------



## GTAFA

Reese's ice cream (peanut butter & chocolate) plus Talisker scotch on the rocks. Amazing how sweet the scotch tastes washing away the peanut butter and chocolate.

Mmmmmmmmmm...!


----------



## Fuzzy

Blue Diamond Habanero BBQ almonds


----------



## theladypoet

Burnt caramel from my first attempt at making pear tart tartin. Second batch of caramel turned out much better, thank FSM.


----------



## Lovelyone

pizza with spicy sausage, pepperoni and bacon. yum.


----------



## CastingPearls

Buffalo wings, stuffed clams, and some pepperoni calzone.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Carls Jr. Spicy Chicken with extra mayo and cheese ................ YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!!! :eat2::eat1:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Caramel apple with nuts and drinking hot chocolate


----------



## Fuzzy

pepperoni and mozzerella quesadilla


----------



## adasiyan

just ordered chinese 
in 45 mins this will be here

special fried rice
crispy beef in plum sauce
mongolian beef
mini vietnamese spring rolls (pork)
chicken and sweet corn soup



git in mah belly!


----------



## toni

A loaf of fresh italian bread and a bowl of sauce to dip it in. SO GOOD!


----------



## CastingPearls

toni said:


> A loaf of fresh italian bread and a bowl of sauce to dip it in. SO GOOD!


OMG that's a favorite treat of mine YUM YUM!


----------



## CastingPearls

Shrimp scampi with penne and stuffed clams.


----------



## Fuzzy

crusty tuscan bread with olive oil, basalmic vinegar, and fresh herbs for dipping.


----------



## Mishty

I just chopped 4 of these up on a foot long cheese coney, extra onions and mustard.

Then I ate 4 more wrapped in salami and soft cheese. (the jar suggested this new fave snack!) 

I have about 10 left, but I'm thinking of some more wraps.... :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

Mishty said:


> I just chopped 4 of these up on a foot long cheese coney, extra onions and mustard.
> 
> Then I ate 4 more wrapped in salami and soft cheese. (the jar suggested this new fave snack!)
> 
> I have about 10 left, but I'm thinking of some more wraps.... :wubu:



Help! Help! I'm out of Rep!


----------



## Punkin1024

My usual bedtime snack of greek yogurt, Fiber One and grapes. Looking at what everyone else has been eating, my snack seems awfully plain and bland, however, this is good as I am going to bed very soon.


----------



## HottiMegan

cheddar flavored soy crisps. These are a lot like rice cakes.. yum!


----------



## CastingPearls

A red crackle candy apple from the local cider mill.


----------



## Lovelyone

Due to my back hurting--my niece brought me dinner to my room. She made bbq li'l smokies, cheesy explosion mac and cheese, and corn. It was a nice unexpected surprise.


----------



## natepogue

I always have cyto for breakfast. Cookies and cream flavor

Tastes delicious and has 900 calories and 54 grams of protein. Great way to start the day and feel full for the next 2 hours


----------



## AuntHen

Chicken breast tenders in a red cayenne pepper sauce and fresh steamed green beans :eat2::happy: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Home Made Chicken Noodle Soup <3
M'mmmmmmm.
With Left Over Rotisserie [sp?] Chicken, Egg Noodles, Carrots, Green Beans, and Peas. 

... :}


----------



## Lovelyone

homemade chili with crackers.


----------



## Captain Save

Indian Butter Chicken with Garlic Na'an and tea, crossposted on the everyday foodpics thread.


----------



## fullagrace27

I am eating quark cake (quark, butter, eggs, semolina, sourcream) and drinking coffee!:eat2:


----------



## BBWBecky

Hershey's Birthday Cake Ice Cream...cream white ice cream that tastes like butter cream frosting...blue frosting swirl and cake pieces with confetti
1/2 cup has 190 calories


----------



## BBWBecky

looks delicious..what all did you make it with


----------



## AmazingAmy

I just had half a pepperoni pizza (with extra cheese and toppings, added by myself), a bowl of Ben & Jerry's Phish Food frozen yoghurt, a packet of steak and onion crisps, and now I'm about to have a pork steak with the green tomato chutney my dad just made. YUM!


----------



## Magusz

AmazingAmy said:


> I just had half a pepperoni pizza (with extra cheese and toppings, added by myself), a bowl of Ben & Jerry's Phish Food frozen yoghurt, a packet of steak and onion crisps, and now I'm about to have a pork steak with the green tomato chutney my dad just made. YUM!



that seems delicious! I love pepperoni pizza :eat2:


----------



## BBWBecky

drinkingCold Stone Creamery hot chocolate with a few tablespoons of melted peanut butter in it


----------



## AmazingAmy

I just had _another _large pizza to myself, this time spicey BBQ chicken with added peppers and extra cheese. I think I'm going to _explode_.  I'm still gonna have some chocolate icecream though.


----------



## caveman73

A Marathon Snickers Protein bar.
280 cals
21 gms protein
18 gms of sugar

Not bad for a protein bar. Then again it is Snickers and they are ok in the choc-goodness department.:eat2:


----------



## Mishty

Munchies Cheese Fix with melted Velveeta and a giant glass of orange Crush. it's all very....orange.


----------



## Captain Save

LEFTOVERS!!

Butter Chicken with basmati rice and buttered garlic na'an, from two nights ago.


----------



## CastingPearls

Homemade chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade potato salad using a new recipe I recently discovered using homemade mayonaise...


----------



## HottiMegan

I am chowing down on a "ham" sandwich with lettuce, avocado and vegan mayo. If i had a good mustard, it would have made this sandwich supreme!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Sauteed Chicken with Baby Bella's and Farfalle pasta tossed in Garlic Parmesean Sauce and some garlic bread.......it's soooooo good!! :eat1:


----------



## Lovelyone

Keebler E.L. Fudge cookies


----------



## toni

:eat2: steak and eggs


----------



## ValentineBBW

Carrot sticks and they are not very satisfying


----------



## CastingPearls

Smoked kielbasy sticks (called kabenosy)...and they are satisfying.


----------



## Mishty

all the biscuits and eggs were gone when I finally got up, but there was plenty of sausage patties, so I buttered and fried/grilled a hoagie bun, then put the sausage on there, raw onions and mustard. Is insanely good, with this ice cold grape juice. :eat2:


----------



## cinnamitch

Had some leftover chicken and dumplins.:smitten:


----------



## Brenda

A Joey's black and white cookie I bought earlier today in Costco. Surprisingly good.


----------



## Magusz

I'm eating home-made brigadeiros!


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

My morning oatmeal: Cranberries and Cream...and a bowl of fresh strawberries and blueberries mixed together.

I take plain, whole rolled oats, and prepare them on the stove (no instant stuff, the longer oats take to cook, the better quality they are) with water and some salt, and drop in dried cranberries. The cranberries plump up as they cook and simmer in the oatmeal. They add a sweet tartness to the flavor profile.

When I take the oatmeal off the stove, I put a dash of brown sugar in and a bit of heavy cream and I am done.

Oatmeal is a good source of insoluble fiber, very tasty, can be prepared in so many ways, and it keeps me satisfied for awhile so that I am not hungry until lunchtime.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade vegetable soup with homemade sourdough bread


----------



## GTAFA

Had spelt toast with a combo of nutella and natural peanut butter, and grey goose vodka.


----------



## toni

A McRib :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

toni said:


> A McRib :eat2:



 OMGHFOWTHJIMCADUIFOBBQ!!! Is it McRib season already?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Wholly Salsa and Wholly Guacamole and some Tortilla Chips!


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Large Mexican garden salad with ranch dressing.


----------



## toni

Fuzzy said:


> OMGHFOWTHJIMCADUIFOBBQ!!! Is it McRib season already?



Seasons greetings! Go get one. I just had another one tonight. They are sooooooooooooooooooooo good.


----------



## Surlysomething

Quattro fromaggio pizza


----------



## agnieszka

:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## CAMellie

The most delicious burger EVAR! My fiance made burgers with cheese, an egg, and sliced tomatoes on top. On white bread and I have mayo and mustard on mine. Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo damned good!:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

A cheddar bagel twist with chive cream cheese and hot mug of coffee with a splash of Bailey's Irish Cream.


----------



## rellis10

A toasted cheese sandwich...nom nom :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Rotini pasta in homemade meat sauce.


----------



## one2one

Chocolate lava cake and french vanilla ice cream, sprinkled with cinnamon.


----------



## Emma

I had chicken marinated in a mixture of olive oil, garlic, chilli, the juice of a lime and a teaspoon of tomato puree, griddled till its just starting to burn in places with onions, peppers and baby sweetcorn fried off in the leftover marinade and salsa, a few wedges and a wrap. Was pretty damn good if I do say so myself. Oh and also roasted red peppers from a jar stuck on the griddle


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Sauteed Chicken Breast with Sauteed Baby Bella Mushrooms, Garlic and Wild Mushroom Couscous and Green Beans!!


----------



## activistfatgirl

leftover gumbo: leftover chinese takeout fried rice refried with cubed tofu, jalapenos, onions, and cheese. It's so much better than it sounds!


----------



## Fuzzy

My first attempt at the tri-meat (pepperoni, sausage, canadian bacon) pizza burger :eat2:


----------



## Tad

Awesome leftovers: roast lamb, potatoes, and carrots :eat2:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Philly Cheesesteak, Mozzarella Sticks and White Pizza from Pats!! Oh..... and Cherry Pepsi!! :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

MzDeeZyre said:


> Philly Cheesesteak, Mozzarella Sticks and White Pizza from Pats!! Oh..... and Cherry Pepsi!! :eat2:



JEALOUS!!!!! That sounds sooo good!


----------



## lalatx

Smoked turkey breast, sausage and red potatoes from Rudy's BBQ


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

A bowl of fresh strawberries that were previously frozen and have thawed to become soft while sitting in the bowl (wonderful treat). They ooze a lot of viscous, sweet strawberry juice when they are thawing.

I've been a little silly with eating them because I've taken one of the larger strawberries and placed it on my tongue to look as if my entire tongue has been replaced by a vivid, red strawberry. 

It looks really convincing and very weird when I look in the mirror and do this. Really looks like I literally have a strawberry tongue and the taste buds are the seeds...

*strawberries are also good for removing stains from the teeth...better when mixed with baking soda to form a paste...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Just finished eating a tiny bit of a lot of different things from Olive Garden. Stuffed. And the best part is - lots of leftovers for tomorrow!


----------



## CastingPearls

Baked country-style BBQ ribs and garlic mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Fuzzy

Pizza Hut large thin-n-crispy (usually burnt.. hatesss the pizza hut conveyor) sausage and green pepper.


----------



## toni

BK Ciabatta club breakfast sandwich.

It's not that good. :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

toni said:


> Seasons greetings! Go get one. I just had another one tonight. They are sooooooooooooooooooooo good.



Can you guys please explain to me the appeal of these? I tried one because all my Facebook friends are talking about them... there was hardly any sauce on it, and it was just this bland slab of mystery meat. I really don't understand. I tried one last year, too, and had the same experience.  I thought maybe I just had a bad one last year, but, no, just the same this year.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Can you guys please explain to me the appeal of these? I tried one because all my Facebook friends are talking about them... there was hardly any sauce on it, and it was just this bland slab of mystery meat. I really don't understand. I tried one last year, too, and had the same experience.  I thought maybe I just had a bad one last year, but, no, just the same this year.


Gin, every year I try a McRib and every year I wonder what's wrong with me that it just doesn't do anything for me. Ever. I don't get it either. LOL

Come to think of it, I feel the same way about corn dogs. For years I've been trying to figure out their appeal.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm so glad I'm not the only one! LOL!


----------



## toni

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Can you guys please explain to me the appeal of these? I tried one because all my Facebook friends are talking about them... there was hardly any sauce on it, and it was just this bland slab of mystery meat. I really don't understand. I tried one last year, too, and had the same experience.  I thought maybe I just had a bad one last year, but, no, just the same this year.



I said it to you on facebook and I will say it to you here. YOU ARE A SNOB! Stop bad mouthing the mc rib. :happy: 



CastingPearls said:


> Gin, every year I try a McRib and every year I wonder what's wrong with me that it just doesn't do anything for me. Ever. I don't get it either. LOL
> 
> Come to think of it, I feel the same way about corn dogs. For years I've been trying to figure out their appeal.



Wow, I am so sad by this post. I thought we connected over our mutual love of Maroon 5 and disco fries. I am totally heart broken. 
At least you, unlike Ginny, know it is something wrong with YOU and not the beautiful slab of mystery meat. lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

toni said:


> I said it to you on facebook and I will say it to you here. YOU ARE A SNOB! Stop bad mouthing the mc rib. :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I am so sad by this post. I thought we connected over our mutual love of Maroon 5 and disco fries. I am totally heart broken.
> At least you, unlike Ginny, know it is something wrong with YOU and not the beautiful slab of mystery meat. lol



I'm far from a snob, Toni. I eat at McD's all the time. I don't think it's something wrong with me - my first thought is that our local ones must not make them right. Once you said there was lots of sauce on the ones where you live, I was pretty sure that's where the difference lies. Scrape all the sauce off yours except a very tiny bit and then tell me if it's as good. lol


----------



## toni

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm far from a snob, Toni. I eat at McD's all the time. I don't think it's something wrong with me - my first thought is that our local ones must not make them right. Once you said there was lots of sauce on the ones where you live, I was pretty sure that's where the difference lies. Scrape all the sauce off yours except a very tiny bit and then tell me if it's as good. lol



I was kidding! Pfff, snob....
LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

garlic cheese toast.. yum. It's one of the few things i can get Alex to eat these days. I made an extra one for me


----------



## Surlysomething

Fried egg sandwich on multi-grain bread with melted cheddar cheese.

Hit the spot!


----------



## Fuzzy

I keep forgetting to get a McRib..  Yes, its one of those fake pork bbq sandwiches with the pickles and onions and that fab bbq sauce.. I always get at least two. :blush:  :smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh.. and while I'm thinking about it.. One of the best corndog experiences can be had at Hot Dog on a Stick

Yes, in the food court at the Mall. Get a fried cheese stick, and a lemonade to go!


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh yeah.. um.. Hot dog with mustard. Just mustard.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Maybe I'll try ANOTHER one at a different McD's today... I really want to like this thing. lol


----------



## toni

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Maybe I'll try ANOTHER one at a different McD's today... I really want to like this thing. lol



Good girl!

I had one last night that was lacking sauce. Still good but dry. I had to remove half of the bun to make it edible.


----------



## Mishty

Daddy went to get fish food and came home with Mish food!

Two boxes of Little Debbie's Cherry Corodials!!





:wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

toni said:


> Good girl!
> 
> I had one last night that was lacking sauce. Still good but dry. I had to remove half of the bun to make it edible.



Okay, tried one from a different McD's - MUCH better. Very saucy, lots of pickles and onions - definitely edible. The texture of the meat is still odd to me, but I'd call this "good" - better than awful or even okay.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

CastingPearls said:


> Gin, every year I try a McRib and every year I wonder what's wrong with me that it just doesn't do anything for me. Ever. I don't get it either. LOL
> 
> Come to think of it, I feel the same way about corn dogs. For years I've been trying to figure out their appeal.



I like the idea of the McRib sandwich, but I can and hae done a better version at home. 

OnCore frozen dinners makes riblet meat as do other companies, I take the meat, some good hoagie buns, Claussen kosher slices, sliced red onion rings and Sweet Baby Ray's sweet & spicy sauce and it makes a wonderfully delicious sandwich.
Mcdonald's screws up their sandwich because they're Mcdonald's and they use the worst pickles in the fastfood industry, speaking as a cook who knows.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

A bowl of old-fashioned oatmeal with cream, vanilla almond milk, some brown sugar and cinnamon.

A small bowl of fresh blueberries and blackberries

A cup of sweet Bolthouse 100% carrot juice.


----------



## Bigtigmom

Fluffernutter sandwich.


----------



## HottiMegan

i just made a PERFECT grilled cheese sammy. I put garlic on the outside and colby cheese on the inside.. the garlic was awesome!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

We made Brownie Cupcakes tonight!! So for dessert we had Brownie Sundae. 

View attachment BrownieSUndae.jpg


----------



## KitKat341990

MzDeeZyre said:


> We made Brownie Cupcakes tonight!! So for dessert we had Brownie Sundae.



Wow. Looks so good, I want it.


----------



## Bigtigmom

MzDeeZyre said:


> We made Brownie Cupcakes tonight!! So for dessert we had Brownie Sundae.



I'm sooo jealous!! That looks awesome.


----------



## bonified

mango icecream with fresh passionfuit pulp, covered with roughly chopped macadamias = orgasmo!


----------



## Mishty

I don't think it can be explained in words








+






=







Little Debbie's PEPPERMINT SWISS ROLLS



this is insane. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Extra-spicy sesame chicken and double pork fried rice.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> I don't think it can be explained in words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Debbie's PEPPERMINT SWISS ROLLS
> 
> 
> 
> this is insane. :eat2:


Dear lord I must get these tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> Dear lord I must get these tonight.



Dear Lord is right.. I just hope I can find them before the other foodies in the area get to them.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am munching on Alex's left over Funyuns. I love those


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> I am munching on Alex's left over Funyuns. I love those



Flamin' Hot Funyuns


----------



## Fuzzy

Brownie Batter


----------



## toni

Spicy noodles....yum :eat2:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Just had the most AMAZING banana pancakes EVER!!!!!!


----------



## Duchess of York

A big honkin' bowl of homemade chili!! :eat2:


----------



## GTAFA

This will seem like a funny combination. I bought some Hagen Daaz Pralines & Cream, made a caramel flavoured coffee (white, no sugar), and then noticed i had some "Smart Food", which is a cheesey popcorn. Wacky combination? but the back and forth between the savoury popcorn & the smooth-sweet ice cream is insane. I already had two helpings of the ice cream, and came here --to this board-- as a substitute for a third helping. 

Hm, speaking of which i don't think talking about it IS helping. Hm, there's lots of ice cream left. Hmmmm.


----------



## Duchess of York

chewing a mug full of ice...


----------



## Fuzzy

Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished eating a delicious roast beef dinner I made myself.

The meat was so tender! (roast potatoes and carrots too!) :eat2:


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm having a yummy protein drink and peanut butter on crackers


----------



## Captain Save

More shrimp scampi with brown basmati rice.

I feel like a kid at Christmas when I make it from scratch and it turns out delicious!
:eat1:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

WaWa Crumb Cake and Costa Rican Coffee......:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

spinokopita for breakfast.. i love it when costco has them in stock!


----------



## theladypoet

Nomming on an earl grey shortbread cookie- it's like eating a London fog.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Apple Pie ... soooo yummy!! 

View attachment 20100923_124sm.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Half a pastrami reuben with homemade Thousand Island dressing and a side of fries.
Also a diet Dr. Pepper with a shot of cherry syrup and a ton of crushed ice to crunch on.


----------



## AuntHen

A smoothie made with frozen strawberries, plain greek yogurt and vanilla almond milk :eat2: Soooo good!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade bbq chicken pizza with red onions and mozzarella cheese


----------



## HottiMegan

nom nom nom blueberry banana bread with cream cheese on it nom nom nom.. yum!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

HottiMegan said:


> nom nom nom blueberry banana bread with cream cheese on it nom nom nom.. yum!



That sounds SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD!! Or even just with some butter!! I want some!! Lol.:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

red curry, with chicken and chow mein noodles


----------



## Jon Blaze

I made turkey nachos and turkey quesadillas.


----------



## Surlysomething

Egg nog ice cream. :eat2:


rare treat...


----------



## Fuzzy

Surlysomething said:


> Egg nog ice cream. :eat2:
> 
> 
> rare treat...



 Ya know, I've seen that.. and thought it was an illusion...


----------



## MisticalMisty

garlic hummus and wheat thins from Aldi


----------



## HottiMegan

green otter pop


----------



## HottiMegan

SSBBWMJ said:


> That sounds SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD!! Or even just with some butter!! I want some!! Lol.:eat2:



I like the tanginess of the cream cheese to set off the sweet of the bread. It is good with butter too


----------



## Fuzzy

Cheesecake.. batter? I mixed up a cheesecake.. but it never made it to the oven.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cold meatloaf on rye slathered in mayo


----------



## Mishty

Mama made a pot of beans and a mess of greens, I fried myself a skirt steak, then baked it till the pink was completely gone. I dunno why but I wanted honey butter with my cornbread, and made up a batch with the Church cream butter (soft) we buy from the farmers/Church market and a tablespoon of honey. For the last "dessert" slice of cornbread I threw on dash of nutmeg. :eat2: 

Now if I can resist slathering my entire plate in A1 sauce ,pepperconis or chow chow... it's gonna be great.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> Mama made a pot of beans and a mess of greens, I fried myself a skirt steak, then baked it till the pink was completely gone. I dunno why but I wanted honey butter with my cornbread, and made up a batch with the Church cream butter (soft) we buy from the farmers/Church market and a tablespoon of honey. For the last "dessert" slice of cornbread I threw on dash of nutmeg. :eat2:
> 
> Now if I can resist slathering my entire plate in A1 sauce ,pepperconis or chow chow... it's gonna be great.


 
I love reading your food posts. It's like learning a whole new language.
I have to look things up too because I don't know what you're talking about. HaHa.


----------



## Fuzzy

Mishty said:


> Mama made a pot of beans and a mess of greens, I fried myself a skirt steak, then baked it till the pink was completely gone. I dunno why but I wanted honey butter with my cornbread, and made up a batch with the Church cream butter (soft) we buy from the farmers/Church market and a tablespoon of honey. For the last "dessert" slice of cornbread I threw on dash of nutmeg. :eat2:
> 
> Now if I can resist slathering my entire plate in A1 sauce ,pepperconis or *chow chow...* it's gonna be great.



I need to find a steady supplier of chow chow.. :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy + Chow Chow = Fuzzy Chow Chow?


----------



## Mishty

Elaine, fuzzy wuzzy was a chow chow, fuzzy wuzzy....


----------



## Mishty

Fuzzy said:


> I need to find a steady supplier of chow chow.. :doh:



I like sweet chow chow or sour green chow chow, I refuse to eat corn chow chow, no way no how how. 

My fave kind, cause it's FULL of sweet onions.

Sweet chow chow







Green 'Mata chow chow





Cajun Corn chow chow





Mama and the Ya-Ya's make their chow chow with all the leftover stuff from canning and freezing, so some of it is kinda thick and some is almost thin (sauce like). 

Daddy prefers chow chow from the I-59 Flea Market, 'cause it's got Cajun spiced chow chow and garlic pepper chow chow(which rocks on white beans and on roasted pork!!)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I have never even heard of chow chow (except in relation to the dog breed) before this. What is it?


----------



## supersoup

chow chow is amaaaazing. it's a real southern thing. it's pretty much a mix of veggies, pickled and seasoned, and it's a condiment. generally you find one green tomato based, cabbage based, corn based, etc. my favorite is a hot chow chow, with lots of pickled peppers and garlic, and not a lot of onion since i'm not a fan. like Mishty said, a lot of times people make it with leftovers from marathon canning sessions, so there are tonnnnns of variations. 

man, i miss southern food real bad right now!!


----------



## Fuzzy

supersoup said:


> chow chow is amaaaazing. it's a real southern thing. it's pretty much a mix of veggies, pickled and seasoned, and it's a condiment. generally you find one green tomato based, cabbage based, corn based, etc. my favorite is a hot chow chow, with lots of pickled peppers and garlic, and not a lot of onion since i'm not a fan. like Mishty said, a lot of times people make it with leftovers from marathon canning sessions, so there are tonnnnns of variations.
> 
> man, i miss southern food real bad right now!!



Exactly.. I prefer the cabbage based, the hotta the betta


----------



## Fuzzy

Saucywench once sent me a couple bottles of hot chow chow. And that was the OTC kind. I'd give anything for that flea market stuff Mishty posted..


----------



## succubus_dxb

celery dipped in blue cheese...mmmmmmmm


----------



## Italian Dough Boy

Leftover gnocchi in a vodka sauce I made myself. :eat1:


----------



## cinnamitch

I am partial to the hot Chow chow myself. However, I will not eat sweet cornbread. I will eat it crumbled up in glass of milk though:eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty

cinnamitch said:


> I am partial to the hot Chow chow myself. However, I will not eat sweet cornbread. I will eat it crumbled up in glass of milk though:eat1:



Sweet cornbread is so wrong to me..lol My grandmother and mom always made it with bacon grease..just cornmeal, milk, egg, water and bacon grease.

It weirds me out every time I take a bite of sweet cornbread. 

My grandmother would crumble her cornbread in a glass of buttermilk..bleck..lol


As for Chow, Chow, I remember being with my brother's grandmother and all of them were making chow chow. Gosh..just walking into the house made my eyes water and burn...


----------



## CastingPearls

hot mussels in marinara and fried calamari.


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> hot mussels in marinara and fried calamari.




I LOVE CALAMARI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wubu: Yes! I had to shout it! 

I just ate some tuna w/ mayo and lots of dill pickles chopped up in it!! And now I am going to have a smoothie made with frozen raspberries, plain greek yogurt and almond milk :eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

supersoup said:


> chow chow is amaaaazing. it's a real southern thing. it's pretty much a mix of veggies, pickled and seasoned, and it's a condiment. generally you find one green tomato based, cabbage based, corn based, etc. my favorite is a hot chow chow, with lots of pickled peppers and garlic, and not a lot of onion since i'm not a fan. like Mishty said, a lot of times people make it with leftovers from marathon canning sessions, so there are tonnnnns of variations.
> 
> man, i miss southern food real bad right now!!



That sounds amazing! I thought I knew Southern food - I consider myself Southern since I was born/raised in Virginia... I have collard greens, grits, and everything you can imagine... but I must not be *completely* Southern since I had never heard of this! LOL. That sounds delish~!


----------



## Mishty

MisticalMisty said:


> Sweet cornbread is so wrong to me..lol My grandmother and mom always made it with bacon grease..just cornmeal, milk, egg, water and bacon grease.


Sweet cornbread is weird.... 
Mama uses the same recipe 'cept she adds self rising flour to make it a little thicker and fluffier.


> It weirds me out every time I take a bite of sweet cornbread.


I love sweet yellow cornbread with chili though :blush:


> My grandmother would crumble her cornbread in a glass of buttermilk..bleck..lol


 My whole family does this, and it's just icky. 




> As for Chow, Chow, I remember being with my brother's grandmother and all of them were making chow chow. Gosh..just walking into the house made my eyes water and burn...


Lord above I know! I hate helping to make chow chow, it's so hot and steamy, the smell is so sweet, sour and thick it almost stains your clothes. My hands always prune up, my eyes start to pour and my nose even runs. But if you don't help you don't get more than the gift jar.... lol I'm always there helping and stirring, chopping....all for the chow chow.


----------



## graphicsgal

Just got back from a work function. Hot wings, meatballs, teriyaki meat sticks, yummy artichoke dip and cream puffs for dessert. I love work functions. They are very rare but when they happen, the food is wonderful.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

getting ready to fix some sausage gravy & biscuits and probably wash it down with some pomegranite 7-up.......yes I have weird tastes, so?


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade tikka masala


----------



## crayola box

Fuzzy said:


> homemade tikka masala



recipe please?


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm not eating it but drinking a mixture or cranberry juice and lemon lime soda. It yummy. I'm drinking a lot of cranberry juice a lot lately to keep up on bladder health. So i kick it up with the soda


----------



## cinnamitch

Well I cut up a couple of potatoes, one onion, four cloves of garlic and 4 small zucchini, sauteed that in a skillet until they were tender, then i added some leftover spaghetti sauce that was full of ground beef, mushrooms and even more onions and zucchini let it heat all the way through. Then I took the mixture and put it in a baking dish, covered it with some provolone and parmesan cheese and let it bake in the oven till the cheese was melted.:eat2:


----------



## Deven

DiGiorno's Garlic Bread Pizza in Supreme. This is seriously the most delicious mass produced pizza I've ever tasted. I think this may become a weekly tradition for my in-home pizza night.


----------



## CastingPearls

Tiramisu and Ghiradelli's Peppermint Bark Squares


----------



## Emma

french bread, drizzled in garlic olive oil, with red pesto and some chopped roasted red peppers all put in the oven to crisp up! nom nom.


----------



## EMH1701

Sushi and seaweed salad. Yes, I'm weird. I <3 sushi.


----------



## spiritangel

sea salt and balsamic vinnigar kettle chips


----------



## EMH1701

I just had a BK Double Cheeseburger and fries. After being stuck in traffic for over 2 hours due to a major snow storm, it was really good.


----------



## Captain Save

Double Whopper, barbecue potato chips, a fruit cup, a bottle a water, and one of the best soft drinks I've had in a long time: Sanpellegrino Limonata. It's got a strong lemon flavor, as opposed to a strong sugary flavor.
:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> Double Whopper, barbecue potato chips, a fruit cup, a bottle a water, and one of the best soft drinks I've had in a long time: Sanpellegrino Limonata. It's got a strong lemon flavor, as opposed to a strong sugary flavor.
> :eat2:


I love the Sanpellegrino limonata and the aranciello too..oh lord..sooo good.


----------



## Captain Save

Yes! If pop tasted like that everywhere, I'd drink it a LOT more than I do, which is about once every couple of months. I wonder if they have more flavors...
:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> Yes! If pop tasted like that everywhere, I'd drink it a LOT more than I do, which is about once every couple of months. I wonder if they have more flavors...
> :eat2:


Did you try the orange? It's ....amazing.


----------



## Fuzzy

take-out pirogies with bratwurst; and chicken paprikash :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen

Carmelized onion and golden potato omelette!

Oh my gosh! It is my new fave right now! Potatoes in an omelette is marvelous!! :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Approximately one cubic fuckton of these. http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/rachael-ray/smashed-potatoes-and-cream-cheese-recipe/index.html

I make them every year for my family for Turkey day and they love them. 

This year my mom accidentally bought an extra 5 pound bag of potatoes not knowing I'd already bought some, and I accidentally bought too much of some of the other ingredients, so there was nothing to do but make them all over again, of course. :wubu: 'Course now we have enough for 12 people and only three people eating them... maybe mashed potato cakes for breakfast tomorrow. lol


----------



## smithnwesson

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Approximately one cubic fuckton of these. http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/rachael-ray/smashed-potatoes-and-cream-cheese-recipe/index.html
> 
> I make them every year for my family for Turkey day and they love them.
> 
> This year my mom accidentally bought an extra 5 pound bag of potatoes not knowing I'd already bought some, and I accidentally bought too much of some of the other ingredients, so there was nothing to do but make them all over again, of course. :wubu: 'Course now we have enough for 12 people and only three people eating them... maybe mashed potato cakes for breakfast tomorrow. lol



Yummers!! We make taters very much like that. Leftovers are no problem -- don't ever remember throwing any of it out.

For some reason (maybe the cold weather), that's got me thinking about pinto beans and cornbread. I'm gonna start soaking the beans now. 

Photos to follow mañana. . .

- Jim


----------



## Cynthia

More fodder for obscene and decadent food experiments .... The Atlanta Journal Constitution's latest food blog: 

*"Best Unusual Fried Thing"*
http://blogs.ajc.com/best-of-big-a/2010/12/06/best-unusual-fried-thing/?cxntlid=sldr_hm


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The other night, we had Taco's.. and Last night, we had a beef Roast.


So I took some of the leftover beef roast, shredded it, and put it between two tortilla shells with some shredded chedder cheese, microwaved it for a minute, and then proceeded to roll it so that it looked like a super-taco. 

I Made Two. <3...Delicious...<3


----------



## willowmoon

A big ol' bowl of strawberry ice cream.


----------



## HottiMegan

minestrone soup


----------



## smithnwesson

As promised, here's my beans and cornbread.

It's what we ate in East TN when I was a kid. Pinto beans, cornbread (I decided to do sticks 'cause we were gonna crumble it up and sticks give ya more crust), and chopped onions.

The salad is 'wilted lettuce'. Leaf lettuce, crumpled bacon, and chopped scallions. The dressing is bacon grease and vinegar. This was the traditional accompaniment.












:eat2: -Jim


----------



## Mishty

smithnwesson said:


> The salad is 'wilted lettuce'. Leaf lettuce, crumpled bacon, and chopped scallions. The dressing is bacon grease and vinegar. This was the traditional accompaniment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :eat2: -Jim



Did you put pork in your beans? 

Man that is an awesome idea for cornbread to be crustier! 

That salad has me drooling!! Wilted is the only way to go 

:eat2:


----------



## smithnwesson

Mishty said:


> Did you put pork in your beans?
> 
> Man that is an awesome idea for cornbread to be crustier!
> 
> That salad has me drooling!! Wilted is the only way to go
> 
> :eat2:



Nope, no pork. Just some finely chopped onions, garlic, a little thyme, and some olive oil. 

I prefer to soak them overnight (rather than bringing them to a boil and letting them sit for an hour), the beans seem to have a better texture. I also wait until they're cooked to add any salt -- salting the cooking water seems to make them mushy.

Well-seasoned cast iron is essential for good cornbread. If it isn't cast iron, the crust will suck. If it isn't well-seasoned, the cornbread will stick and you'll have a big mess.

Incidentally, cast iron cornstick pans are very common at yard sales and flea markets.






They all seem to have an odd number of places for the cornsticks. I can't ever remember seeing one with a even number. Why dat is? Any enlightenment would be greatly appreciated. It's just something that I worry about a lot. . . 

- Jim


----------



## Cupcake91

Home made brownies, but out of the oven


----------



## AuntHen

A local FL navel orange! Winter is orange season after all


----------



## Punkin1024

A big bowl of lentil soup (Progesso brand). I cut up some bite sized chunks of summer sausage to add a little more flavor to it.


----------



## Fuzzy

Punkin1024 said:


> A big bowl of lentil soup (Progesso brand). I cut up some bite sized chunks of summer sausage to add a little more flavor to it.



I really like Progresso's lentil soup. It has a permanent spot in my pantry, along with the Italian Wedding soup.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chips and Pace Red Salsa. WhooooWeee. I'm burnin' up here.

I'm stewing some chicken on the stove right now, for something tex-mex. Going to give FatandProud's taco sauce a try.


----------



## toni

chicken and broccoli....no broccoli


----------



## Mishty

Little Caesars pepperoni pizza, extra pepperoni, a salad of lettuce and tomatoes with homemade buttermilk ranch, and a giant side of pepperoncinis and salami. 

and Hershey's special dark chocolate milk.


----------



## Fuzzy

Mishty said:


> Little Caesars pepperoni pizza, extra pepperoni, a salad of lettuce and tomatoes with homemade buttermilk ranch, and *a giant side of pepperoncinis* and salami.
> 
> and Hershey's special dark chocolate milk.



Mmmmm... pepperoncini :eat2:


----------



## Orchid

oysters with lime juice & green tabasco sauce


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm munching on more Cuties (clementine oranges). They'e sooo sweet and yummers!


----------



## Lovelyone

fat9276 said:


> A local FL navel orange! Winter is orange season after all


*I am jealous*


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> I'm munching on more Cuties (clementine oranges). They'e sooo sweet and yummers!


Can't get enough clementines right now!

Eating BK funnel sticks. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Fuzzy

BK double whopper with mustard and extra pickle. Hold Onions and lettuce.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Homemade Chicken Tamales. She brought them to me hot today..so they are super fresh!


----------



## HottiMegan

Papa Murphys pizza with white sauce artichokes and a Henry's rootbeer to wash it down.. perfection! Hubby's washing his down with Sierra Nevada's anniversary specialty beer.


----------



## smithnwesson

Fuzzy said:


> I really like Progresso's lentil soup. It has a permanent spot in my pantry, along with the Italian Wedding soup.



In a private message to Fuzzy, I mentioned that I had a fixation on lentil soup. When I was in grad school, I rented a room from a 1st generation Greek family. The wife baked bread for the week and fixed lentil soup every Saturday. They always invited me down for lunch.

It was awesome. I couldn't get a recipe because the wife spoke no English (and probably didn't have a recipe anyway). Her husband thought cooking was for women and wasn't helpful.

I've experimented for years trying to reproduce that soup. I've gotten pretty close, but thanks to the Internet here it is:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/greek-lentil-soup-fakes/

Progresso makes a great lentil soup, but this one will knock your socks off.

Bon appétit ! (or &#922;&#945;&#955;&#942; &#963;&#945;&#962; &#972;&#961;&#949;&#958;&#951

- Jim


----------



## Mishty

everlasting gobstoppers, runts, mike&ike, cherry balls, a giant sucker and the dew. Now my sugar rush is at it's peak,i'm craving salty..... :bounce:


----------



## jennam

I normally cook. But tonight...Digiorno's Pizza. Supreme. Wow...Yum! I never knew a frozen pizza could be so good! :eat1::eat1:


----------



## Captain Save

A Stewart's Key Lime pop, with a bag of Hershey's dark chocolate nuggets with almonds tempting me with a sinister, come hither look. It always starts well, but the remaining nuggets always get jealous and feel neglected, until I look up and the whole bag is empty. If only I felt just a little bit guilty about it, I'd be able to stop with just a few...

but I don't.
:eat2:


----------



## Emma

flatcap mushrooms, stuffed with mozerella, chives and chilli drizzled in garlic olive oil.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

just got threw eating pizza,fries,fish sticks,and hotpocket.lol


----------



## Mishty

Thick sliced bacon, fried eggs,hashbrowns and buttery toast.

and Hershey's special dark chocolate milk. :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

blueberrie cobbler for now,then chocolate-chip cookies.:happy:


----------



## toni

A cheeseburger hot pocket with a red bull


----------



## Fuzzy

Doritos  Spicy Sweet Chili


----------



## Mishty

I just made cinnamon french toast, with butter syrup and cool whip.
I used cream instead of milk in my egg, made my bread soooo fluffy. :happy:

and a glass of Hershey's special dark chocolate milk. 

At 1 AM.


----------



## HottiMegan

hot cocoa.. me so cold!


----------



## JulieD

I made a great beakfast this morning...2 over-medium eggs, 2 slices of whole wheat toast, 3 strips of turkey bacon, and celery...Skim milk and coffee...If i didnt have to work Mon-Fri...i would make breakfast like that every day!


----------



## Fuzzy

chips and salsa-buttermilk ranch (weird craving.. who knew?)


----------



## MisticalMisty

Milk Chocolate, butter toffee Macadamia Nuts from Target. Holy Crap..so good!


----------



## patmcf

NyQuil. Its a meal in itself.


----------



## 1love_emily

A gingerbread cookie with a vanilla marzipan frosting from one of my piano students. DE-FUCKING-LICIOUS. Now I may move on to the solid chocolate christmas tree she got me.


----------



## JonesT

Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## ButlerGirl09

JonesT said:


> Chocolate Chip Cookies



Pass some of those over here, please!


----------



## JonesT

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Pass some of those over here, please!



Coming right up!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

JonesT said:


> Coming right up!



And while you're at it I'll take some milk too! ha


----------



## JonesT

ButlerGirl09 said:


> And while you're at it I'll take some milk too! ha



Ha! I'll get the milk and the glasses too!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Fuzzy said:


> chips and salsa-buttermilk ranch (weird craving.. who knew?)




not too weird,i love that combo too.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MisticalMisty said:


> Milk Chocolate, butter toffee Macadamia Nuts from Target. Holy Crap..so good!




i've had those from Target,pretty good.Target has delicious food actually.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

JulieD said:


> I made a great beakfast this morning...2 over-medium eggs, 2 slices of whole wheat toast, 3 strips of turkey bacon, and celery...Skim milk and coffee...If i didnt have to work Mon-Fri...i would make breakfast like that every day!




that sounds like a good healthy delicious breakfast. i love wheat toast and bacon,turkey,and eggs too.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A Salami/Swiss Cheese/Chicken Breast Sandwich, and a can of knock-off Chef-Boy-Ardy Spaghetti & Meatballs.


----------



## JonesT

Your Plump Princess said:


> A Salami/Swiss Cheese/Chicken Breast Sandwich, and a can of knock-off Chef-Boy-Ardy Spaghetti & Meatballs.



I'm jealous!


----------



## Cynthia

Seltzer and orange juice with a dash of Fresca

Manischewitz matzo ball soup spiked with lemon juice, garlic, and cayenne (Yeah, there's a trend here. I toss that stuff in nearly everything.)

A veggie patty topped with Colby and sauteed peppers -- served naked because a certain somebody ate all the buns today


----------



## MisticalMisty

Made chicken and mushroom gravy and put it on top of Quinoa. My first time having it..it was good!


----------



## Fuzzy

Hot tomato soup 'n popcorn  (you put the popcorn in the soup by the handful, and eat it out like ravioli)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

How is it possible that reheated-in-the-oven pizza tastes so much better than fresh delivery pizza? Mmm.... crisp crust, toasted pepperoni, just a little burned cheese - just the way I like it. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Roast pork, crisp crunchy skin dripping with juice, running down my chin and arms and licking my fingers.


----------



## Meddlecase

CastingPearls said:


> Roast pork, crisp crunchy skin dripping with juice, running down my chin and arms and licking my fingers.


That sounds...strangely erotic. Hmm. 

PBJ sandwiches. they freakin suck.


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover take-out lemon chicken and rice, only not enough lemon sauce left, and so I poured panda-express orange chicken sauce over it before nuking


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MisticalMisty said:


> Made chicken and mushroom gravy and put it on top of Quinoa. My first time having it..it was good!




Kudos for knowing about the greatness of Quinoa! i love it too and eat it all the time yum.:eat2: i still have alot left in my pantry.lol think i'll make some soon...


----------



## EMH1701

Made Tomatoes Creole from Joy of Cooking tonight. Loved it. Includes the two world's greatest ingredients, butter and cream. 

You saute a couple cans of drained tomatoes in butter (or fresh tomatoes if you have them), add some spices including curry powder and chopped onion, some cream, and brown sugar.

Really tasty stuff.

Also, bacon is an optional ingredient.


----------



## Mishty

slim jims,mike and ike, leftover pepperoni pizza, boiled peanuts, fun size snickers and Hershey's special dark chocolate milk. 

pepto in about an hour or so....


----------



## HottiMegan

chili cheese fritos while i'm waiting for sketti to cook


----------



## HeavyDuty24

HottiMegan said:


> chili cheese fritos while i'm waiting for sketti to cook



great choice!


----------



## HottiMegan

i have to agree. it's one of my favorite type of chip


----------



## mossystate

Mishty said:


> slim jims,mike and ike, leftover pepperoni pizza, boiled peanuts, fun size snickers and Hershey's special dark chocolate milk.
> 
> pepto in about an hour or so....



Just checking to see if you are still alive.




I am eating a kiwi and some leftover baked chicken. So not as colorful as your convenience store fun!


----------



## Tracyarts

Turkey pepperoni slices and iced peach herbal tea.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

HottiMegan said:


> i have to agree. it's one of my favorite type of chip



mine too!:bow:


----------



## shinyapple

I'm thinking of picking up some quinoa on my next Whole Foods trip. I can't eat rice, so it was suggested as a good alternative. Did you cook it the same way you would with rice on top of the stove? Do you mind describing the flavor?

I loved rice with mushroom gravy, so I am crossing my fingers I can get a similar taste/texture from this. Thanks for sharing!



MisticalMisty said:


> Made chicken and mushroom gravy and put it on top of Quinoa. My first time having it..it was good!


----------



## penguin

Right now is Vegemite toast with a coffee. Need to have something decent in my stomach before we start on Christmas activities


----------



## Rowan

some homemade chex party mix i was able to get from my mom's while waiting for her tv to be delivered yesterday


----------



## MisticalMisty

shinyapple said:


> I'm thinking of picking up some quinoa on my next Whole Foods trip. I can't eat rice, so it was suggested as a good alternative. Did you cook it the same way you would with rice on top of the stove? Do you mind describing the flavor?
> 
> I loved rice with mushroom gravy, so I am crossing my fingers I can get a similar taste/texture from this. Thanks for sharing!



I did. It is the same ratio..just make sure that you rinse the Quinoa before you cook it.

I would suggest cooking it in broth..add in a pat or two of butter and at least some salt. It really doesn't have a flavor. I think it's like rice and takes on the flavors that you add to it.

The texture is different from rice, but it held up well in my mushroom/chicken gravy and I enjoyed it.

Incidentally, I had about a cup of mushrooms and a 1/4 cup of quinoa left..I put it in chicken soup the next day that I was making and it was good again!

Good luck!


----------



## Duchess of York

Limited Edition Taco Flavor Doritos (Original style bag and all!):eat2::eat1:

I took a picture but the file is too large and I do not know how to resize it. :blush:Sorry


----------



## CastingPearls

Krispie Kreme snowman donuts and some prosciutto and melon.


----------



## Fuzzy

The last piece of a turkey-bacon-spinach quiche I made this morning.


----------



## Mishty

Mama made Christmas tonight, 'cause she's gotta go so many places tomorrow.

She baked a pineapple and cherry coke ham,green bean casserole,home made yeast rolls, yams in brown syrup, candied yams, french style green beans in bacon drippings(my fave),mayo based slaw with red cabbage, a tangy red wine slaw with some weird greens, and she made....crackling bread, and crackling bread stuffing to go with the fried turkey breast.

It's just her, Daddy and me.

For dessert, pineapple pudding, banana pudding, pecan pie and lemon tart!!

I is happy. I really is. :eat2:

She said we are not to ask her for anything food wise till New Years.
ain't gonna happen


----------



## HottiMegan

I am chewing on an oatmeal cookie with mini m&ms and caramel. I posted a photo of them on the pic part of the board.


----------



## HottiMegan

Mishty said:


> Mama made Christmas tonight, 'cause she's gotta go so many places tomorrow.
> 
> She baked a pineapple and cherry coke ham,green bean casserole,home made yeast rolls, yams in brown syrup, candied yams, french style green beans in bacon drippings(my fave),mayo based slaw with red cabbage, a tangy red wine slaw with some weird greens, and she made....crackling bread, and crackling bread stuffing to go with the fried turkey breast.
> 
> It's just her, Daddy and me.
> 
> For dessert, pineapple pudding, banana pudding, pecan pie and lemon tart!!
> 
> I is happy. I really is. :eat2:
> 
> She said we are not to ask her for anything food wise till New Years.
> ain't gonna happen



What's crackling bread? Never heard of it


----------



## Captain Save

I'm snacking on Toblerone, dark chocolate, with a double espresso.

I'm really enjoying the rush, too.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hot porketta, mashed potatoes and gravy and a big slice of banana cream pie. 
Oh and a glass of red wine.


----------



## Mishty

HottiMegan said:


> What's crackling bread? Never heard of it



Cracklin' bread is just cornbread with cracklins mixed into the batter.

A cracklin







these ^ are little thick and skinny for us, ours are a lot smaller, and almost no skin intact. It's just fat fried lard, really. lol


----------



## HottiMegan

Ahh that's why i never heard of it.. I grew up a vegetarian. So my mom, a great cook, wouldn't have made it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

**Better then SEX* red velvet cake* 

View attachment betterThanSEX.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

Red rice, lentils and beans.


----------



## bmann0413

Wendy's Chili. I love that stuff during winter.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

shinyapple said:


> I'm thinking of picking up some quinoa on my next Whole Foods trip. I can't eat rice, so it was suggested as a good alternative. Did you cook it the same way you would with rice on top of the stove? Do you mind describing the flavor?
> 
> I loved rice with mushroom gravy, so I am crossing my fingers I can get a similar taste/texture from this. Thanks for sharing!



to me Quinoa has it's own unique flavor,kinda nutty alittle but it is classified as a form of rice.you can cook it over the stove like you would normal rice in water.but always store Quinoa in a plastic container perferably a glass container.Quinoa dosen't do good at all sitting out the fridge,and the smell is very bad if that happens after awhile.lol


----------



## HottiMegan

tofu scramble with soysages


----------



## MisticalMisty

made a quick pasta sauce with sauteed onions and garlic, a can of diced tomatoes..a can of tomato sauce, some oregano, Italian seasoning and crushed red pepper flakes. Browned up some garlic and mozzarella chicken sausage before adding the sauce and served it over whole wheat angel hair! Twas yummy!


----------



## Fuzzy

Hashbrowns with maple sausage crumbled in, fluffy scrambled eggs, and Pillsbury Orange Rolls


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Last night was Christmas Eve dinner with the extended fam - turkey, ham, dressing, cranberry, broccoli cheddar casserole, beer bread, mashed potatoes, sweet potato casserole, cheesecake, white wine, and more.

Tonight was Christmas Dinner with just the small family - ham, mac and cheese, baked apples, mashed potatoes, garlic butter crescent rolls, eggnog, and (in the oven right now) chocolate chip cookies. :wubu:


----------



## Amaranthine

We had some shrimp left over from dinner, so I sauteed them in butter, fresh garlic, lemon, sea salt, ground pepper, a bit of red pepper, and parsley.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Hershey's Kisses.....Caramel Popcorn.....Potato Chips!


----------



## CastingPearls

Gourmet chocolates, hot creamy coffee and leftover antipasti.


----------



## Captain Save

A huge bowl of new england clam chowder, garlic and parmesan breadsticks, and a bottle of pinot noir. It's good, and my eyelids are getting heavy; I'm glad I'm on vacation and don't really have much I have to do right now...:happy:


----------



## AuntHen

an apple with some peanutbutter


----------



## Rowan

leftover turkey and lettuce on toast with miracle whip and durkee's spread. Pretty tasty


----------



## CastingPearls

omg
omg
omg 
pepperoni and mozzy bread slathered with mayo
omg


----------



## GettingHeavierFL

Finishing off a box of popcorn covered in caramel and dark chocolate


----------



## Fuzzy

Taco #19 of a bag of 24, from Del Taco's Tuesday Taco Night


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

"Zesty" marinated fresh mozarella and "buttery garlic" club crackers. Heaven.


----------



## HayleeRose

pepermint ice cream.. mmm


----------



## Tanuki

Frazzels~!


----------



## HottiMegan

Cheesecake cookies. mmm (see everyday photos thread for pic)


----------



## AmazingAmy

Just been shopping, so bit of ready-made stuff...

Ham and tamato stuffed pasta, two jam doughnuts, several samosas, lemonade, and for afters I'll probably have another cake and maybe some orange and apricot bread.


----------



## CastingPearls

Three cheese Sonorra pasta with chicken and hot chocolate spiked with Grand Marnier.


----------



## Fuzzy

cold, leftover spiral-sliced smoked ham..


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm not a fan of bad (read: way too greasy) pad thai, but the pad thai I had tonight was AMAZING.


----------



## CleverBomb

Band name: Bad Pad Thai.

Dinner: fajitas at a new restaurant in my area. Actually, quite nice. 

-Rusty


----------



## Cynthia

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm not a fan of bad (read: way too greasy) pad thai, but the pad thai I had tonight was AMAZING.



The other Pad Thai sin is making it too sugary and lacking in textural interest. The best that that I've tasted has lots of crushed peanuts and crunchy-juicy bean sprouts, plus a good bit of lemony zing.


----------



## Fuzzy

toasted ham, colby cheese, and fried egg sammich on wheat


----------



## HottiMegan

mushroom pizza with white sauce and drinking a Henry's rootbeer


----------



## CastingPearls

There were so many goodies on the table on Christmas that I missed eating my own turkey and stuffing so I made more tonight! <happy dance>


----------



## Mishty

Creamy garlicy potato soup made with sweet onions and shallots, topped with fresh shredded sharp Vermont cheddar, and little tiny cubes of leftover Christmas ham fried till crunchy and brown in bacon fat, and yellow sweet cornbread muffins with butter. 

and a glass of Hershey's special dark chocolate milk (addicted)


----------



## Tracyarts

Cinnamon-plum flavored multigrain hot cereal, and some fresh pineapple chunks in yogurt. 

Tracy


----------



## BlackBBW2010

Homemade Irish sausage stew, with carrots, parsnips, onions in a vegetable soup. It's like a hug in a bowl :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

I am drinking a tall glass of buttermilk with some heavy cream in it. That stuff is heaven!

I made Hopping John and collard greens earlier tonight for supper. I'm from Minnesota, but I enjoy cooking food of all kinds. I never really experienced Southern food growing up, so I thought I'd try it. I also found that I really like gumbo. I'm also a fan of spicy hot chili in the winter months, so I guess gumbo was natural for me to like. It's also great to freeze and take the leftovers to work (and cheaper than the cafeteria food, which is pretty crappy most of the time).

I'm currently going through Joy of Cooking.

I had done like half of Mastering the Art of French Cooking after watching Julie and Julia, but I got bored with the French food after 6 months. I love food with a spicy kick to it.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am eating the best homemade choc chip M&M cookies I have ever had. YUM!


----------



## bonified

View attachment hmmhmm.JPG


Weather is too hot to cook proper.


----------



## Fuzzy

Doritos (tm) Taco


----------



## EMH1701

I melted a dark chocolate candy bar into a cup of cream. OMG sooooo good! You don't get much better than that.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Nothing, I'm starving, someoe give me an idea quick.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Apple pie and diet coke.


----------



## AmazingAmy

There is _nothing _to eat in my house. Nothing I want anyway.

This is depressing.


----------



## mossystate

AmazingAmy said:


> There is _nothing _to eat in my house. Nothing I want anyway.
> 
> This is depressing.



Your post at the top of the page was so full of hope...and food.  I am the same way when I get groceries. I have to be careful not to eat all the best stuff right away.


----------



## CastingPearls

I started to eat French toast and sausage but the syrup pack exploded all over me and even though I scrubbed all off I'm still sticky.


----------



## Mishty

Just had roasted chicken and potatoes, gravy, rice and rolls, sweetest sweet tea. Now I'm on my 2nd slice of banana nut bread, the best I've ever had, so full of nuts and seeds I wanna weep. :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

15 bean and ham soup


----------



## MisticalMisty

Just had a slice of Dulce De Leche cheesecake from The Cheesecake Factory. Was yum!


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> Just had a slice of Dulce De Leche cheesecake from The Cheesecake Factory. Was yum!



Oooh.. that reminds me.. I have fixin's for cheesecake.. Hmm..


----------



## 1love_emily

Yummy dark chocolate Santas.


oh, so good


----------



## BBW_Bunny

German chocolate cake ice cream.. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

carrot cake !


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

MisticalMisty said:


> Just had a slice of Dulce De Leche cheesecake from The Cheesecake Factory. Was yum!



I just tried that a couple of days ago. OMG, so rich & creamy & delicious. I think it was the best cheesecake I ever had.


----------



## penguin

I just had some Vegemite on toast.


----------



## CastingPearls

!! !


----------



## Duchess of York

WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE HELLO KITTY CUPCAKES??? :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Duchess of York said:


> WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE HELLO KITTY CUPCAKES??? :wubu:


They were a gift but I think Walmart.


----------



## toni

doritos...the red bag


----------



## AmazingAmy

Just ate a chocolate muffin. It was a bit dry.


----------



## MisticalMisty

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I just tried that a couple of days ago. OMG, so rich & creamy & delicious. I think it was the best cheesecake I ever had.



It is definitely my favorite and up to last weekend..the only flavor I had ever eaten...until I saw banana cream pie cheesecake...super yummy in it's own way..but Dulce De Leche will always be my fav!


----------



## Fuzzy

celery, green pepper, carrot, and cucumber slices with ranch dip

(I was cutting up veggies for chicken noodle soup, and just got carried away)


----------



## penguin

I just had some beetroot and mint dip with crackers.


----------



## BBW_Bunny

Spinach dip on fresh veggies. Yum!


----------



## Mishty

Two cheddar and ham sandwiches on croissants,banana nut bread with cream cheese,Lay's sour cream & onion chips, a cherry Pepsi and Hershey's special dark chocolate milk.

I'm really craving homemade Egg McMuffins though....


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Yogurt with blueberries.


----------



## JonesT

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Yogurt with blueberries.



That sounds good!


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm about to sink my teeth into a Whopper Jr. w/cheese, no lettuce, no tomato and onion rings w/zesty sauce. 

Funnel sticks too.


----------



## Anjula

popcorn and merci ,lol


----------



## Alicia33

Homemade bacon fluffernutter sandwich :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Dark Toblerone


----------



## Fuzzy

spicy pork tamales


----------



## CastingPearls

Smothered pork chops and stuffins


----------



## Surlysomething

Very soon I will be eating grilled chicken (marinated in greek dressing) that i'm trying out on my new George Foreman 360 grill. I'm stuffing it in whole wheat pitas with cucumber chunks and a little tzaziki.

:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

CastingPearls said:


> Smothered pork chops and stuffins


I also made garlic rice and extra gravy with some dijon stirred into it for some zing.


----------



## penguin

I just had one of my birthday rainbow cupcakes


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fuzzy said:


> spicy pork tamales



jealous...because I'm giving them up *sigh*


----------



## CastingPearls

Fried eggs with taylor ham and melted provolone and two Eggo waffles w/syrup.


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> jealous...because I'm giving them up *sigh*



I had purchased several fresh tamales, and I didnt' want to freeze them


----------



## AmazingAmy

Just ate a slice of my belated birthday cake - four tier chocolate fudge.


----------



## Mishty

Just toasted three slices of potato bread in olive oil, added a ton of Boars Head honey roasted turkey, thinly sliced mild white cheddar cheese, mayo with loads of freshly ground black pepper, sour cream n onion chips on the side and orange juice. 

It's hitting the spot. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

I made a bean & cheese burrito with jalapenos. 'Twas very good.


----------



## CastingPearls

Chili with cheese and a baked potato with cheese and bacon bits.


----------



## Lovelyone

a frozen pizza with added on tomatoes and extra cheese, an amaretto flavored yogurt, and some sugar-free Hawaiian punch.


----------



## bonified

about to inhale all 6 fun sized bounty's that I just took from the fridge :eat2:


----------



## Deven

Homemade Chilli with my "famous" cornbread. I know it's chilli/jambalya day when I come home to see everything I need to make cornbread on the counter. :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

crusty roasted garlic bread from Costco. I am so in love with garlic!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Big fat hot blueberry muffin topped with crunchy rock candy, toasted and smothered with melted butter. Mmmmmmm foodgasm.


----------



## BBW_Bunny

Chocolate brownie cheesecake and a mug of fresh brewed tea. Mmmmmmm! :eat2:


----------



## The Orange Mage

Got a haircut and stopped by this local-only sub and soup shop next door. 

Got this sandwich:

Roast Beef + Chipotle Mayonnaise + Muenster Cheese + Corn Salsa + Red Onions + Tomato + Awesome Bread

And then got some Pita Chips with Hummus. It was my first time with hummus. It was pretty good, but the taste in my mouth 5 minutes after the meal is awful. It's like a gypsy took a dump in my mouth.


----------



## penguin

I just had bacon, eggs and toast for breakfast.


----------



## Mishty

Keebler® Fudge Shoppe® JUMBO Peanut Butter Sticks







Almost the whole box, these things are like crack....


----------



## Duchess of York

OMG!! I need to find these babies...:eat2:


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Oh so yummy chocolate cupcakes w home made buttercream creamcheese frosting! Made these babies tonight and they are seriously yuuuuuuuum!!!! :eat2:


----------



## JonesT

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Oh so yummy chocolate cupcakes w home made buttercream creamcheese frosting! Made these babies tonight and they are seriously yuuuuuuuum!!!! :eat2:



Is it possible for me to get a couple of those??


----------



## CastingPearls

Peanut butter M&M's


----------



## penguin

I'm about to go make butter chicken for dinner.


----------



## aocutiepi

Fage Greek Yogurt with a Blueberry Acai sidecar. Best Monday breakfast ever.


----------



## Jes

small red gala apple (stem pulled off at the letter 'T', thank you very much)


----------



## CastingPearls

Sausage and cheese on a toasted English muffin with a smear of ketchup. Also a huge mug of hot creamy coffee.


----------



## HottiMegan

cheese taquitos


----------



## penguin

Jes said:


> small red gala apple (stem pulled off at the letter 'T', thank you very much)



I do that too!

I just had a bowl of Special K.


----------



## Surlysomething

Shortbread cookies.

:eat2:


----------



## Alicia33

Heath bar and coke zero


----------



## EMH1701

Made myself a hot toddy and melted some real butter into it. Oh my goodness, is that tasty!


----------



## HottiMegan

I just made myself a cheesy garlic toast and a container of Trader Joes palak paneer. Great start to the day!


----------



## Jes

leftovers from Saad's Halal (where I trekked last night in the East Coast storm, just for a chicken maroosh sandwich!). I was reading a cnn.com story last night that said in ... 10 (?) years, fully 1/4 of the world's population will be Muslim. BRING IT.


----------



## Ashleyohtori

Gypsy Cold Care tea. I have the flu.


----------



## shuefly pie

Leftover roast leg of sheep with tzitziki and some olive oil and sea salt almonds


----------



## ButlerGirl09

String cheese... I don't even like string cheese! But it was that or starve


----------



## penguin

I just had some leftovers from last night - home made mac and cheese with chicken. YUM.


----------



## Alicia33

Not eating, but drinking mike's hard cherry lemonade, these things are so good:eat2: !


----------



## CastingPearls

Sea salt and cracked pepper cashews.


----------



## shuefly pie

Potage Saint Cloud and olive oil croutons


----------



## D_A_Bunny

My sister made some nasty S'mores with Dove milk chocolate and ginger marshmellows. It was more like S'less please. What a waste of good chocolate. The ginger marshmellows tasted like burnt cigarette butts. Yuck!


----------



## Rowan

Beef Maruchan Instant Lunch....or in my case 11:49 Instant Late Night Snack...Nom Nom


----------



## lalatx

BBQ from Black's BBQ out of Lockhart, TX. Brisket, sausage, turkey and potato salad. Seriously awesome and good BBQ is always worth the drive.


----------



## adasiyan

Smoked chicken, cheese and mayo sammich on wholemeal bread


----------



## CastingPearls

Tipsy olives. hic.


----------



## penguin

I woke up from a dream about a Dims gathering, where Ms Puss was telling us all to eat a hamburger. But, I don't have burgers pre made in my house right now, and I'm still half asleep, so I'm cooking some sausages in the oven, which I'll have in bread.


----------



## Miss Vickie

penguin said:


> I woke up from a dream about a Dims gathering, where Ms Puss was telling us all to eat a hamburger. But, I don't have burgers pre made in my house right now, and I'm still half asleep, so I'm cooking some sausages in the oven, which I'll have in bread.



I love sausage sandwiches. I ate a lot of them when I was in the UK. 

I made this for dinner. YUM!

So good!


----------



## Webmaster

Heading on over to the bagel place for a jalapeno bagel with japapeno spread. Not sure where all the bagel restaurants went. A few years ago there were four right here in my little town, now it's down to one that's barely hanging in there.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Webmaster said:


> Heading on over to the bagel place for a jalapeno bagel with japapeno spread. Not sure where all the bagel restaurants went. A few years ago there were four right here in my little town, now it's down to one that's barely hanging in there.



They are still pretty common in the NYC area - I guess they were late getting to the west coast and early to depart. 

Are they decent bagels though?


P.S. Never heard of a jalapeno bagel!


----------



## penguin

I just had some Vegemite on toast.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Miss Vickie said:


> I love sausage sandwiches. I ate a lot of them when I was in the UK.
> 
> I made this for dinner. YUM!
> 
> So good!



That looks AMAZING, Vick. :eat2:


----------



## shuefly pie

Cheese toasts drizzled with truffle oil


----------



## CastingPearls

shuefly pie said:


> Cheese toasts drizzled with truffle oil


The very scent of truffles makes my mouth water.


----------



## shuefly pie

I know, right?


----------



## Surlysomething

Look what I got today. :eat2:


----------



## The Orange Mage

apparently I'ma eat some steak and brussels sprouts!


----------



## CastingPearls

Snickers cheesecake and strawberries and cream cheesecake.


----------



## EMH1701

Pad Thai from Noodles & Company.


----------



## penguin

Frozen green grapes. My favourite snack in summer.


----------



## Inhibited

Heaven Chocolate Truffle ice cream


----------



## adasiyan

hubby made a yummy roast dinner tonight 

thanks to my lapband i could only manage a piece of meat and some vege, but what i had was delicious and juicy


----------



## Jigen




----------



## Jes

Godiva chocolates.

BREAKFAST OF CHAMPIONS


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm being hella bad:

mozz stick
jalapeno poppers
bacon cheddar wedges *aka crack potatoes*
tacos

all from Jack in the box


----------



## penguin

I'm about to go have lunch, so it's likely to be a ham, cheese and tomato sandwich. And I have grapes still...mmm.


----------



## spiritangel

I have been existing on ham sandwiches, vitawheat rice crackers and betty crocker mud cake with the heat I cannot see that changing anytime soon


----------



## meangreen

Reese's Peanut butter Ice cream :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

enchilada soup mmmmmm


----------



## CastingPearls

Sour cream chocolate mousse cheesecake.


----------



## Inhibited

I tried to make chicken nachos ... was edible..
Gosh i miss chilli's


----------



## EMH1701

Biscuits and gravy. Yum!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

McCann's steelcut oats with butter and honey added. Yumm-O!


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

Some "fun-sized" Twix bars.
I don't understand how making them smaller makes them more fun, but hey, I have the whole bag to myself


----------



## CastingPearls

Chobani pineapple Greek yogurt with a drizzle of Tupelo honey.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

blackened chicken paradise salad - blackened chicken, pineapple, mandarin oranges, apple chunks, pico de gallo, crisp greens, balsamic vinaigrette. I'm not much of a salad person, but this I can get behind.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

CastingPearls said:


> Chobani pineapple Greek yogurt with a drizzle of Tupelo honey.



Seriously, between this and all the things on facebook, you have to stop being in my head and liking all the same things that I like. Let's put it this way, I don't think I want you near my hubby.


----------



## EMH1701

Homemade bean burritos. Yum!


----------



## Punkin1024

The last of our homemade chili (very, very mild)topped with cheese.


----------



## penguin

Insomnia struck again, and as I lay there, I got hungry. So I got up and had a slice of the evil choc mint cake (with cream cheese icing) that I made earlier. It's delicious and evil and probably not the best midnight snack, but it was goooood.


----------



## Cynthia

More mint stuff, here ...

Cold-brewed raspberry iced tea spiked with peppermint extract -- fabulous
+
Cream of broccoli soup topped with garlic-herb feta cheese crumbles


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Nothing now, I had food poisoning yesterday, so i'm giving my stomach a bit of a break.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Punkin1024 said:


> The last of our homemade chili (very, very mild)topped with cheese.



Mmmmm, chili, probably too mild for me though. How you doing?


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mishty

I love this new olive oil infused butter, I fried potato bread in it, then I fried Canadian bacon in it, then a whole massive red tomato in it, plus four hard boiled eggs got tossed in to stay warm in the whole mess while I cut cheddar cheese. Plus Hershey's special dark chocolate milk.

Brunch was a win! :eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger

All I got is Davids Jalapeno Hot Salsa Sunflower seeds.


----------



## smithnwesson

We made some basic marinara sauce and browned some hot Italian sausages in a little olive oil, then dumped them into the sauce to simmer for several hours. That does wonderful things to both the sauce and the sausages.







With a nice Chianti, a little salad, and some fresh bread. . . :eat2:

It's not up to Jigen's standards, but it didn't suck. We included some Italian 'protection' to keep moochers at bay. . .


----------



## CastingPearls

Wow...just wow.

I'm making gondolas for dinner tonight (that's hoagie rolls stuffed with Italian sausage meat cooked in tomato gravy, topped with several cheeses and broiled...yummy)

But right now I'm eating pepperjack cheese melted on toasted English muffins and a Pepsi Max.


----------



## Lovelyone

peanut butter crackers and a red delicious apple.


----------



## Alicia33

Well, I am eating the rest of my dinner. Gotta go box from the Italian restaurant we ate at--- homemade sausage ravioli with sauce and cheese (heaven right here!) and a nice drink So good!:eat2:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Bits and bobs today.

I made fresh bread (still not happy with it--IT'S MY EVEREST) slathered with nutella, some fruitcake... 

Ended up eating over fries, a couple of spring rolls and some prawn toast for dinner.


----------



## shuefly pie

Pad Kee Mao - yum!


----------



## Alicia33

shuefly pie said:


> Pad Kee Mao - yum!



What is this? My curiosity is peaked


----------



## shuefly pie

It is pure, Thai goodness.

http://www.realthairecipes.com/recipes/drunken-noodles/


----------



## smithnwesson

shuefly pie said:


> It is pure, Thai goodness.
> 
> http://www.realthairecipes.com/recipes/drunken-noodles/



Damn, that looks great! 

We've got a wonderful and inexpensive Thai restaurant about two blocks from home -- and they deliver with no extra charge. That's kinda killed any urges to explore Thai cooking -- why bother?

- Jim


----------



## Deacone

Laksa - which is a spicey malaysian noodley soup :]

look at it on wiki if you're not sure what im talking about


----------



## shuefly pie

A grilled cheese sandwich - brown bread and farmer's cheese - with arugula


----------



## Sasquatch!

Rogan Josh, Baby!


----------



## Deacone

Sasquatch! said:


> Rogan Josh, Baby!



Not sure why, but I misread that for Seth Rogan lol


----------



## EMH1701

Homemade Bloody Mary.


----------



## penguin

I just had some blueberries.


----------



## Mishty

I got two giant heart shaped sugar cookies tonight, with sprinkles. I just made an ice cream sandwich with birthday cake ice cream, then rolled the ice cream edges in more sprinkles. It's 5 am. :doh:


----------



## Deacone

2 cheese omelettes and some frankfurters


----------



## Sasquatch!

Deacone said:


> 2 cheese omelettes and some frankfurters



Seth Rogan!


----------



## Deacone

Sasquatch! said:


> Seth Rogan!



Damn straight


----------



## Sasquatch!

He he he

A sandwich with pasta sauce filling. Homemade, so it's almost like a sloppy joe.


----------



## Deacone

Lasagna


----------



## J_Underscore

Deacone said:


> Lasagna



... ur evil... lol u no thats my fav


----------



## BBW_Bunny

Dark chocolate covered strawberries!! Soooooo yummy! :wubu:


----------



## LovelyLiz

A combination I've actually had a few times lately...

Popcorn I made on the stovetop in a regular pot, and a glass of red wine.

Okay, not exactly a glass, I just drank the wine out of the bottle.


----------



## Deacone

A chinese meal called "ants on trees".

Basically. thin noodles with mince meat and spring onions and garlic. lawl.

Lazymother.


----------



## CastingPearls

A Dunkin Donuts heart shaped donut with strawberry icing and sprinkles. SPRINKLES!!!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

creamy potato cauliflower soup.. It's vegan and very yummy.


----------



## Inhibited

Nothing to fancy just nuggets from Maccas


----------



## penguin

I just had some delicious baked potatoes, with butter, pineapple, bacon, cheese and sour cream.

Dinner was...


----------



## bonified

real lol's to that ty


----------



## Lovelyone

I am having a handful of roasted garlic triscuits. a Clemetine orange, and a fish stick sandwich with cheese, lettuce, and sandwich spread.


----------



## Tad

I just finished an excellent croissant....I love it at work when there are leftovers from meetings to scavenge!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Thankfully you ate it at work and not on the train! 






Tad said:


> I just finished an excellent croissant....I love it at work when there are leftovers from meetings to scavenge!


----------



## prettyssbbw

Cadbury Milk Chocolate bar and green tea :eat1::eat1::eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Golden Oreos and earl gray iced tea


----------



## shinyapple

CastingPearls said:


> Golden Oreos and earl gray iced tea



^^Want!!!

I am not currently eating anything as I cannot seem to decide what I am hungry for and Oreos are not an option.


----------



## mossystate

From scratch vanilla cupcake with smooth as silk chocolate cream cheese frosting. Not all that often that I bake, other than at Xmas.


----------



## coriander

Just finished an Orange Creamsicle. I was feeling all nostalgic at first, but then I kind of realized why I don't usually eat them.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Smothered and tender chicken legs in a gravy with green onions, celery, bell peppers, and a Creole blend of spices with jasmine rice. 

An herb garden salad (including tortilla strips) with tangy ranch dill dressing.

A tall glass of Goji mixed berry fruit and veggie juice.

Dessert: A slice of lemon cream cheese pie from Marie Callender's.


----------



## Inhibited

Chocolate paddle pop


----------



## HottiMegan

veggie chow mein and Generals tofu.
I had the car today and took advantage of it and got Chinese for lunch. The family never wants Chinese when we go out to dinner.. I treated myself


----------



## CastingPearls

Cheddar cheese bagel twist with chive cream cheese and a strawberry Greek yogurt with a little bit of winter white honey. Oh and some orange juice and a handful of vitamins. lol


----------



## Lovelyone

Subway Club sandwich with the works, graham crackers and nutella and a red slushie.


----------



## penguin

I'm about to go make a bacon sandwich.


----------



## Inhibited

KFC Chicken burger


----------



## Mishty

I just made the two most perfect grilled ham and cheese sandwiches on honey wheat bread, I had two strawberry Little Debbies, and a glass of Hershey's special dark chocolate milk.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tonight's dinner: 

California rolls (made with *real* crabmeat), Philly rolls, and Vespa rolls (Shrimp tempura topped w/ goat cheese, spicy yellowtail, black caviar, wasabi mayo, & sesame seeds); scallop ceviche (sliced scallops marinated in lime, red onion, scallion & smoked spices), a duck spring roll with plum sauce, and Yaki Soba (thin buckwheat noodles sauteed with chicken and veggies).


----------



## smithnwesson

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Tonight's dinner:
> 
> California rolls (made with *real* crabmeat), Philly rolls, and Vespa rolls (Shrimp tempura topped w/ goat cheese, spicy yellowtail, black caviar, wasabi mayo, & sesame seeds); scallop ceviche (sliced scallops marinated in lime, red onion, scallion & smoked spices), a duck spring roll with plum sauce, and Yaki Soba (thin buckwheat noodles sauteed with chicken and veggies).


Great. Thanks a hell of a lot for that, Ginny. 

I was ready to go to bed, but thought I'd check out the forum just one more time. . . :doh:

Now I'm starving and there's nuffin' in the fridge.


----------



## Inhibited

Pine lime Splice


----------



## penguin

Ice cubes. It's fucking hot. I did have them with a drink, but I finished that.


----------



## Fuzzy

Grilled cheese on white bread using mayo instead of butter. :eat2:


----------



## Mishty

We had Chinese today, and I'm eating my leftovers now, roast pork and veggies, egg roll, pork fried rice, sweet and sour chicken, crab angels, boneless spare ribs, shrimp lo mein and orange chicken, washing it down with punch.


----------



## bonified

Inhibited said:


> Pine lime Splice



you & me both, i bought a box yesterday
:eat2:


----------



## Mishty

bonified said:


> you & me both, i bought a box yesterday
> :eat2:



What's this? Pine Lime Splice stuff like?


----------



## Fuzzy

Late night craving: chicken and red lentil curry :eat1:


----------



## bonified

Pine lime splices are so yummy, it's hot here and I'm going to get high & have another one whilst taking a cool bath soon. 

check the link http://www.streets.com.au/products/splice/splice-pine-lime.aspx


----------



## CastingPearls

melted colby brick on toasted english muffins


----------



## Rowan

turkey pot roast with roasted potatoes....left overs from Friday morning before i went to class....so yum


----------



## Deacone

Malaysian Curry!


----------



## AuntHen

steak, radishes w/ bluecheese and strawberries (it's strawberry season in FL right now)


----------



## Alicia33

Campbell's tomato soup :eat2: Nothing fancy, but I could eat it everyday!


----------



## one2one

A sweet, Spanish, olive oil torta with a soft Belgian goat cheese and honey. Just a little snack, but incredibly good. The tortas are handmade in Seville, and I am quickly developing a slight obsession with them.


----------



## Punkin1024

POPCORN!! :eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

Grilled pork roll, colby jack, buttery scrambled egg on a Grand's biscuit with an obscenely large cup of hot coffee.

Oh and a couple of Samoas cos the cute lil Girl Scouts trudged through the snow to deliver them and it was the least I could do to eat one or four.


----------



## spiritangel

Minties and I am going to go make roasty toastys for lunch soonish


----------



## dudley100

Left overs from Saturdays Mexican. Tortilla wraps with Guacamole, grated Lancashire cheese and pickled vegetables. Spicy, creamy and balanced with the acidic bite of the vegetables. Didn't have any of the chicken left, but it was still tasty as hell. Washed down with a big glass of water, heavy weekend, need to de-toxify a bit, well till tonight anyway.


----------



## milla

:eat2: i'm finishing a big pizza w/ soda and startin' a cake :eat1:


----------



## Punkin1024

Smucker's All Natural Peanut Butter, Smucker's All Fruit Spread - Blackberry on Whole Wheat (suger-free) bread. Sometimes, it's the simple things in life that taste best!


----------



## Rowan

Shrimp Cup O Noodle soup and crunchy cheetos


----------



## Fuzzy

Tuna Noodle Stroganoff


----------



## LovelyLiz

Cooked, peeled shrimps with cocktail sauce. Yes, for breakfast.

Since I'm going meatless for Lent, I decided to eat a bunch of meat for every meal until Wednesday.


----------



## Mishty

The ugliest, weirdest muffin I've ever had. I'm spending the day with family and just saw a dozen "muffins" still in the pan, and I have no one to ask what they are. It's blueberry and walnut, but I think it's a vegan whole wheat recipe.
It's kinda nice, but just ugly and un-muffin like.


----------



## Tracyarts

Some hot and spicy hummus with grainy seedy health food crackers.


----------



## The Orange Mage

A wonderful, old fashion bowl (or two!) of potato soup, with cheese and bacon spinkled liberally atop!


----------



## rubenesquehunny

second bowl of ice cream yummy!:eat1:


----------



## Inhibited

Red Rooster chicken on a sandwich with Mayo and real butter


----------



## CastingPearls

A slice of Taylor ham.


----------



## Fuzzy

Sonic's chicken bacon ranch sammich


----------



## Alicia33

Microwave popcorn. I could live on popcorn, I love it!


----------



## HottiMegan

It's It. THE best ice cream sandwich!!


----------



## CastingPearls

There's a new hot dog place that opened nearby so I had a Hound Dog which is a weenie with home fries, Sabrett onion sauce and french fried onions and bacon on it, and one with sauerkraut and spicy brown mustard. Yum.


----------



## penguin

grilled cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy

oatmeal scotchies


----------



## penguin

I just had a banana smoothie. My daughter was asking for one all day, but we didn't have enough milk before. Delicious.


----------



## goofy girl

Fuzzy said:


> oatmeal scotchies



YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM



Almond Joy coffee and pancakes :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Polenta. I attempted to boil it, but it turned out pretty meh. Oh well.


----------



## goofy girl

A venti skinny caramel macchiatto and a petite vanilla bean scone. I love my Saturday mornings at Starbucks


----------



## Sasquatch!

A cheese scone made by my flattie Bubbles.


----------



## toni

goofy girl said:


> YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> Almond Joy coffee and pancakes :eat2:



Where does one get an Almond Joy coffee????? I WANT!


----------



## Fuzzy

toni said:


> Where does one get an Almond Joy coffee????? I WANT!



http://www.honeybean.com/product_detail.asp?pid=bn13035lb&ref=froogle


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled red hots and burgers


----------



## Lovelyone

Jimmy John's Italian classic sandwich, thinny chips (low cal chips that taste like kettle cooked chips), a chocolate chip cookie, a large cherry coke, and a big deli pickle. Yay!


----------



## ValentineBBW

Lovelyone said:


> Jimmy John's Italian classic sandwich, thinny chips (low cal chips that taste like kettle cooked chips), a chocolate chip cookie, a large cherry coke, and a big deli pickle. Yay!



Have you tried Jimmy John's roast beef sandwich - the Big John. SO good. I like that they don't drown the sandwich in lettuce and put an a reasonable amount of mayo (as opposed to drowning it in mayo). I haven't tried the chips because I have light chips in the house, but will the next time. The only issue I've had with JJ is that sometimes the bread is very hard and dry, others its just perfect.


----------



## Lovelyone

ValentineBBW said:


> Have you tried Jimmy John's roast beef sandwich - the Big John. SO good. I like that they don't drown the sandwich in lettuce and put an a reasonable amount of mayo (as opposed to drowning it in mayo). I haven't tried the chips because I have light chips in the house, but will the next time. The only issue I've had with JJ is that sometimes the bread is very hard and dry, others its just perfect.



Oh I haven't tried that sandwich yet, but now that I have a recommendation I will! The JJ's here is just up the street and they have my food to my house within 20 minutes. I had a club sandwich and the bread was soft and tasty. AND..I get my sandwich plain and ask for mayo packets when I order on line so that I can be in charge of what condiments go on the sandwich. Very good. I'm going to try the gargantuan some day. lol


I am eating Peanut butter M&M's


----------



## ValentineBBW

Lovelyone said:


> Oh I haven't tried that sandwich yet, but now that I have a recommendation I will! The JJ's here is just up the street and they have my food to my house within 20 minutes. I had a club sandwich and the bread was soft and tasty. AND..I get my sandwich plain and ask for mayo packets when I order on line so that I can be in charge of what condiments go on the sandwich. Very good. I'm going to try the gargantuan some day. lol
> 
> 
> I am eating Peanut butter M&M's



Yah I really to like JJ, and I think it is relatively healthy. That is a good idea about the mayo, except I am afraid they'd give me a ton of packets and I would use them all! haha.

and your killing me on M&Ms, they are so good!


----------



## Inhibited

Crumpets with vegemite (my first vegemite)


----------



## penguin

Frozen grapes.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Just had some pepperoni chips and now I'm eating some wasabi peanuts.


----------



## penguin

MisticalMisty said:


> Just had some pepperoni chips and now I'm eating some wasabi peanuts.



Just remember to wash your hands thoroughly before masturbating. I know someone who forgot to do that after eating those peanuts...it was a bit of a shock when the heat kicked in!


----------



## Fuzzy

For Pi Day (3/14), its a creamy peanut butter and cheesecake black bottom pie.


----------



## Mishty

I just had filet mignon quesadillas with red,green and yellow peppers, homemade salsa, cheese cake, turtle cookies and hot chocolate. 

I love my friends....:eat2:


----------



## FredtheFA

three burgers with sharp cheddar


----------



## rubenesquehunny

skittles and coke :happy:


----------



## Duchess of York

Lovelyone said:


> Oh I haven't tried that sandwich yet, but now that I have a recommendation I will! The JJ's here is just up the street and they have my food to my house within 20 minutes. I had a club sandwich and the bread was soft and tasty. AND..I get my sandwich plain and ask for mayo packets when I order on line so that I can be in charge of what condiments go on the sandwich. Very good. I'm going to try the gargantuan some day. lol
> 
> 
> I am eating Peanut butter M&M's



Please don't get your hopes up for the Gargantuan sammich. I tried it and it was far from "gargantuan". It had one slice of each lunchmeat and when it arrived (we had it delivered), the bun was closed and there was hardly anything to it. I LOVE their Hunter Club. Stick with that, its larger and fuller!


----------



## Mishty

Baked chicken breast(the skin was perfectly golden and crisp),chicken/milk gravy, mixed veggies(carrots,fresh green peas,)steamed in butter, potatoes au gratin with extra garlic and parmesan(insanely awesomely incredible), and beer rolls. Auntie Betty rocks. Next up a slice of her lemon cheese cake, creamy and perfect she use's Martha's recipe. 

Wait...Lent....what?


----------



## StormChaser68

tonight's dinner is 4 Sheetz hotdogs (they're 2 for 99 cents) with mustard, pickle relish, diced onion and banana peppers...

a small bag of original taco flavored Doritos...

and a Reese's peanut butter egg for desert...


yep...dinner on the day before payday...LOL


----------



## 1love_emily

Thin Mints and water.

I have a paper over the spread of Sharia Law and Islamic Extremism due tomorrow morning. 

Only 4 more pages to go.

Imma need more cookies


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

PB&J and root beer. Yes, I am 8 years old, thanks for asking.


----------



## Fuzzy

Del Taco's Tuesday Taco Night!


----------



## Mishty

I just deep fried two leftover burritos from Taco Bell, one was beef and Baja and the other chicken and rice, I put homemade salsa on top and Mexican melting cheese. Midnight snack.


----------



## MisticalMisty

We are on our way to Ihop so I can have some banana pancakes....Gotta love spring break


----------



## HottiMegan

Chips and salsa.. yumm


----------



## EvilPrincess

Mishty said:


> I just deep fried two leftover burritos from Taco Bell, one was beef and Baja and the other chicken and rice, I put homemade salsa on top and Mexican melting cheese. Midnight snack.


 
omg I will share this idea with a guy from work. He will absolutely drool at the thought,.


----------



## CastingPearls

A 'lil plate full of dolmades (stuffed grape leaves) sprinkled with a little red wine vinegar. Yum. (vinegar is the only thing I can taste with this flu LOL)


----------



## theladypoet

Just finished off a king sized Eat-More bar and I'm moving on to a bowl of all bran. I'm one of those freaky people who actually likes the taste of all bran cereal, eaten plain.


----------



## Shu-shu

Wonderful dinner for two persons. It was nice to eat. 

View attachment DSCN3118.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

theladypoet said:


> Just finished off a king sized Eat-More bar and I'm moving on to a bowl of all bran. I'm one of those freaky people who actually likes the taste of all bran cereal, eaten plain.



Ah.. a Canadian toffee bar. More candy I haven't had.


----------



## AnnMarie

FINALLY have them thanks to two fatties!!! Taco Flavored Doritos.


----------



## ssbbwnut

Im snacking on a great fiesta dip, w/cream cheese,shredded cheese,refried beans,guacamole,n salsa along w/ tortilla chips! YUM! i get this evil snack at my local grocery store once in a great while as a yummy treat and it is Yummy!


----------



## goofy girl

scrambled eggs with ham and cheese, but I want guacamole and corn chips instead


----------



## Xutjja

Little Debbie Cosmic Brownies nom nom nom


----------



## Mishty

Dora3 Custard Filled Croissants







and

Apricot jam filled croissants







So soft and squishy and flaky.... I'm in heaven. :eat2:


----------



## Cynthia

The adventuress in me is happy! I just had a "Tofu Korean BBQ Taco" from a new joint nearby. 

And the fries -- decadently limp and aggressively seasoned -- left me speechless. They weren't those bland, crispy things that everybody else seems to love. These fries had been around the block. :bow:


----------



## MLadyJ

I made a spice cake with chocolate cream cheese frosting...OMG..if I coulda got my face IN the frosting bowl I woulda. Soo good..hubby was happy too.


----------



## CastingPearls

A sweet roll cinnamon bun thingy. R bought it for me cos I sprained my wrist and stuff and I was sad.


----------



## Fuzzy

tikka masala over rice


----------



## Shu-shu

I have lunch time now. In Moscow 13:05 pm. I'm waiting for a pizza with 4 different cheeses. Waiting, waiting ...:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Mishty

A supreme gordita, three hard shell tacos, a Mexican pizza, about twenty packs of verde sauce, Doritos, and Mountain Dew. Up next? King size Mars Bar. :eat2:


----------



## tinkerbell

Just finished a strawberry pomegranate yogurt.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Tacos with ground turkey....yummy!


----------



## CastingPearls

Fried egg over easy with bacon and melted pepperjack cheese on an open-face grilled English muffin with a dab of ketchup and an Eggo waffle with a bit of butter and Mrs. Butterworth. Oh and some oj and a big cup of hot creamy coffee.


----------



## Mishty

Tonight, when the munchies hit, I thought Arby's: Large roast beef and cheddar,Jr ham and cheddar, Jr roast beef with pepperchonis,large cheese sticks, large jamocha shake, and two and half orders of the new outside in cinnamon bites.







Oh, and about six berry Tums just now


----------



## CastingPearls

Ahhhh Passover....the time of year when all the supermarkets are all Manischewitz'd up with delectable treats.

I've already eaten two cans of coconut macaroons and slathered the contents of an entire box of egg and onion matzoh with butter (which isn't even kosher for Passover but am *I* complaining?) Thank God I'm not into schmearing schmaltz on them.

Spouse is Jewish. I'm just the shiksa in the house.

EDT: There are no good bagels in northeastern PA. *weeps*


----------



## Mishty

20 piece Burger King's new chicken nuggets, with sweet and sour sauce, and leftover sour cream ranch from Arby's, large fry, large funnel cake sticks, birthday cake milkshake and a Jr. Whopper, extra mustard.


----------



## Fuzzy

Mishty said:


> 20 piece Burger King's new chicken nuggets, with sweet and sour sauce, and leftover sour cream ranch from Arby's, large fry, large funnel cake sticks, birthday cake milkshake and *a Jr. Whopper, extra mustard*.



Always extra mustard.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chili with black and red beans over a baked potato with shredded cheese and sour cream


----------



## penguin

I just had some Turkish bread, which I dipped into olive oil and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## bonified

a twin pack cherry ripe, ohh god dark chock, coconut & cherries all in one bar of evil goodness. :eat2:


----------



## TraciJo67

Nirvana on a stick. White chocolate cake pop with buttercream frosting.


----------



## 1love_emily

Moose Tracks Ice Cream: Vanilla ice cream, peanut butter cups, fudge swirls.


----------



## Fuzzy

Sweet Chili Fire Doritos


----------



## EvilPrincess

Fuzzy said:


> Sweet Chili Fire Doritos


 
Give me the Doritos Fuzzy.. and nobody will get hurt! 

I am munching on Biscotti - I am addicted to the crunch, and the almonds, but mostly the crunch. 


I think it would be hysterical if we had to guess what each other was eating by what fell out of the keyboards on our computers. At work today mine rained granola. Whole oats and flakes came out.


----------



## Mishty

Homemade peach yogurt, with candied walnuts, a handful of vanilla wafers and icy cold milk.


----------



## bmann0413

One of those big bags of Baked Doritos.


----------



## CastingPearls

A cup of chili and a buttered hard roll.


----------



## Mishty

Pineapple upside down cake, nuked, and a butter pecan drizzle over the top, and a scoop of blueberry creme pie ice cream....weird, but good.


----------



## penguin

Avocado, ham, cheese and tomato sandwich.


----------



## one2one

The best sweet potato fries I have ever had.


----------



## MisticalMisty

just had some chicken salad with slivered almonds and garlic chive crackers...dessert was low carb carrot cake yogurt. Yummers!


----------



## Mishty

Dairy Queen Snickers Blizzard, with extra Butterfinger stuff, and a large order of fries.


----------



## Inhibited

Mishty said:


> Dairy Queen Snickers Blizzard, with extra Butterfinger stuff, and a large order of fries.



Gawd i luv your work ...:bow:


----------



## Fuzzy

Spitz Cracked Pepper sunflower seeds


----------



## EMH1701

Brie and Multi-Grain Pita chips.

Weird combo, but it seems to work.


----------



## Mishty

Grilled BBQ turkey burgers with smoked cheddar, caramelized onions and spicy mayo, on olive oiled grilled sesame seed buns, baked sweet potato fries and 5 bean salad. 

Healthy take on my family's favorite Saturday meal. :eat2:


----------



## Tanuki

Crumpets with peanut butter on~! nom!


----------



## Fuzzy

tuna casserole (chunk white tuna, macaroni, blonde bechamel, freshly grated Tillamook extra-sharp white cheddar and crushed Lays kettle-cooked creamy mediterranean herb potato chips (on top))


----------



## CastingPearls

a few slices of sweet soprassata and some chocolate dipped biscotti.


----------



## Diane

Culver's chocolate custard with chunks of brownie bites, graham cracker balls, tiny-mini peanut butter cups, hot fudge, hot caramel, salty chopped pecans and hot marshmallow topping. OMFG!


----------



## CastingPearls

roasted tomato soup with pumpernickel croutons and a ham and cheese flatbread melt. Oh and a strawberry Greek yogurt with some winter honey.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dear Arby's Fresh Market turkey bacon ranch sandwich and large peach iced tea,

where have you been my whole life?! :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

Blue Moose Chipolte hummus and celery sticks


----------



## CastingPearls

Roasted chicken breast with melted provolone and cajun remoulade on a hard roll with a glass of white zin.


----------



## sugar and spice

Lightly salted cashews by the handful.:eat2:


----------



## toni

Lots of sushi!


----------



## Twilley

Granola, mostly (that stuff should come packed with a feed bag I swear)

I have been making from-scratch pizza regularly for the past few days, though


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Snickers cheesecake blizzard... It's been one of those weeks


----------



## pegz

Banana Twinkie...mmmm


----------



## CastingPearls

Peeps ..................


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken lettuce wraps with hosin


----------



## bonified

I just had a delicious hot thai green chicken curry, with cauliflower, beans, coconut cream on jasmine rice. 

I also have a chocolate peanut buter cheesecake in the oven now. The whole house smells bakey evil. Been a good cooking afternoon at home here in the rain.


----------



## Diane

Aldi's brand Strawberry Frosted Mini-Wheats. They are SO delicious and so much fluffier than the name brands. :eat2:


----------



## herin

I just made a concoction of scrambled eggs, jasmine rice and home-made pico. Omigish! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

breakfast burritos using soyrizo, potatoes, onions, peppers, eggs and cheese.


----------



## penguin

I just had some Special K cereal.


----------



## 1love_emily

A couple minutes ago I ate the ENTIRE bag of Lindt Peanut Butter-filled truffles.

Now, I'm eating a bag of Reeses Peanut Butter Eggs


----------



## Kamily

Banana bread that I made this afternoon. :eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Not eating, but drinking.... a BIG glass of chocolate milk. :wubu: I feel like a kid again.


----------



## Fuzzy

I tend to use Hershey's chocolate syrup. I used Nestle Quik as a kid.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Fuzzy said:


> I tend to use Hershey's chocolate syrup. I used Nestle Quik as a kid.



Hershey's Double Chocolate Sundae Syrup was my weapon of choice today.


----------



## smithnwesson

Spanakorizo.

It's a Greek dish of spinach cooked with rice. We love this stuff. Here is a typical recipe:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...uMGOBQ&usg=AFQjCNGLjvfzaCkeZf4gwQttO3LNXLH6Vg

- Jim


----------



## Diane

Super-rich chocolate fudge cupcakes. OMG.:wubu:


----------



## Inhibited

Diane said:


> Super-rich chocolate fudge cupcakes. OMG.:wubu:



WOW!!:bow:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Just polished off a plate of four cheese stuffed pasta and roasted vegetables. Yum!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Eating an off-brand, generic version of wafer sticks... (like:






I'm eating them by sucking the cream filling out and then eating the wafer separately.. no sexual references, please.... LOL.


----------



## Tanuki

Pot noodle and a box of pocky!


----------



## smithnwesson

Diane said:


> Super-rich chocolate fudge cupcakes. OMG.:wubu:



OMG! I had to go take 10 Units of Insulin just because I looked at that photo. :eat2:

- Jim


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Half a toasted bagel with roasted red pepper hummus, a handful of mixed olives, some crackers with Pierre Robert cheese (which is about halfway between cream cheese and brie, and entirely delicious), and half an apple. Dessert was an ounce of semi-sweet chocolate and half a cup of coffee. :eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

Vita Coco coconut water with peach and mango. Yes, it's a beverage but I froze it and am eating it like ice cream.


----------



## Diane

smithnwesson said:


> OMG! I had to go take 10 Units of Insulin just because I looked at that photo. :eat2: - Jim



 I know! Don'tcha just love chocolate? OMG I think I just had an eyegasm.


----------



## Cors

An assortment of organic nut butters (peanut, almond, cashew) and nutella on toasted wheat bread. Slurp!


----------



## Diane

Chocolate chip cookies. The WHOLE PAN!:eat1::eat2:


----------



## smithnwesson

Diane said:


> I know! Don'tcha just love chocolate? OMG I think I just had an eyegasm.



Haaaa! "Eyegasm" Consider that stolen.


----------



## Diane

smithnwesson said:


> Haaaa! "Eyegasm" Consider that stolen.



You're welcome to it. I have multiples when I see things like this:


----------



## Mishty

It's Spring break this weekend for city schools, so I've got a house full of hungry kids. I just made chicken noodle soup, grilled cheese, fruit salad and green kool-aid. Up next? Puddin-Pops.


----------



## CastingPearls

Pepperoni pizza rolls.


----------



## Diane

Portillo's Italian Beef sandwich, a chopped salad and chocolate cake.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

kroger sugar cookies.LOL very good.lol there colored pink too haha.LOL


----------



## Diane

McDonald's big breakfast. Yum!


----------



## Diane

Chocolate chip pancake muffins dipped in a hot syrup and butter cup


----------



## CastingPearls

Half a Greek salad with extra dolmades.


----------



## Diane

Cheese blintzes with fruit topping.


----------



## Fuzzy

no-name butter toffee


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover gumbo. Really spicy.


----------



## smithnwesson

It's going to rain all day today, so the dog and I are just staying in and taking it easy. I decided to fix a big pot of lentil soup for lunch.






A little Feta crumbled on top of the soup, a grilled cheese sammich, pickle, something to wash it down with, and we were good to go.






:eat2: - Jim


----------



## Diane

taco salad


----------



## CastingPearls

I had some leftover shortribs from when I made gravy (sauce for non-Italians) and I put it on some nice Italian bread and topped it off with provolone and threw it in the oven to get all melty. 

And four pink bunny Peeps.


----------



## Fuzzy

italian sausage and rice casserole with shredded zucchini and diced tomato


----------



## Diane

Leftover eggplant parmesan and pasta from one of my fave Italian restuarants. It must be Italian time. I see the last two posts were Italian, too.


----------



## Mishty

I just had two grilled ham and cheddar on oatmeal bread, three giant glasses of iced milk, and now I'm on my third Skinny Cow caramel cone, they appear to be low fat, so I might eat the entire box.....


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover menudo soup. It's a Mexican tripe soup. My D&D group meets across the street from an authentic Mexican food place, and this is our second time there, so I had to be adventurous and try something different.


----------



## CastingPearls

Diane said:


> Leftover eggplant parmesan and pasta from one of my fave Italian restuarants. It must be Italian time. I see the last two posts were Italian, too.


I'm Italian. Every day all day is Italian time.


----------



## Mishty

Just found half a gallon Blueberry Cream Pie ice cream(Cream cheese ice cream with a blueberry swirl
and sugar pie pieces), and I'm gonna put extra blueberry sauce on it and well....it's not gonna be pretty.


----------



## Diane

CastingPearls said:


> I'm Italian. Every day all day is Italian time.





,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

gyro


----------



## Mishty

Diane said:


>



You ruined my sweet tooth with that gyro...  almost.


----------



## Diane

Mishty said:


> You ruined my sweet tooth with that gyro...  almost.



I have half left. Want it? I'll send it right over.


----------



## Tracyarts

Just finished, but an avocado (one of the bigger ones) with some lime juice and a little salt. 

Tracy


----------



## Mishty

Sausage and biscuits, with hot white onions and mustard. :eat2:


----------



## Diane

Portillo's Chicago-style hot dog with everything.


----------



## smithnwesson

Diane said:


> Portillo's Chicago-style hot dog with everything.


OK, Diane. I've decided to move in with you. I smoke a pipe, but I'll take it outside. No loud music and I don't take very long in the bathroom. The poodle shouldn't be a problem because she doesn't shed and rarely barks.

Can you please have someone pick me up at O'Hare this Wednesday at 3:15PM? I'll be wearing this t-shirt:






Thanks in advance. 

 - Jim


----------



## Diane

smithnwesson said:


> OK, Diane. I've decided to move in with you. I smoke a pipe, but I'll take it outside. No loud music and I don't take very long in the bathroom. The poodle shouldn't be a problem because she doesn't shed and rarely barks.Can you please have someone pick me up at O'Hare this Wednesday at 3:15PM? I'll be wearing this t-shirt:
> Thanks in advance.
> - Jim




...........

Culver's Bacon Double Cheese Butter burger and a chocolate frozen custard shake.


----------



## smithnwesson

Oh fuck!! I'm taking the earlier flight, I'll be there at 11:18. See ya.


----------



## Diane

smithnwesson said:


> Oh fuck!! I'm taking the earlier flight, I'll be there at 11:18. See ya.



 Just in time for a Chicago-style pizza.


----------



## CastingPearls

Chobani pineapple yogurt.


----------



## Diane

Belgian waffle


----------



## EMH1701

Brie. It's like one of my most favorite foods on Earth.

I also had shrimp with cocktail sauce for supper.


----------



## CastingPearls

EMH1701 said:


> Brie. It's like one of my most favorite foods on Earth.
> 
> I also had shrimp with cocktail sauce for supper.


Damn. I need to make out a shopping list.

Brie.
Shrimp.
(I make my own cocktail sauce)


----------



## penguin

I just had a hot cross bun.


----------



## Mishty

Strawberry Pocky, Loaded Chili Cheese Ruffles, beef and cheddar XXL sticks, a corn dog, Kazoozles,and a wild cherry Pepsi freeze. 



I love today, ever so much.


----------



## Fuzzy

Sonic "New York" and "Chicago" hot dog. The "Chicago" dog is almost there, but doesn't have the bright fluorescent green relish, just your typical sweet relish. 

I think I like the "New York" (brown mustard, onions, and kraut) better.


----------



## Mishty

Dude eggs(red pepper HOT), aged extra sharp cheddar,pepperoncinis,pepperoni, provolone,ham salad, Ritz crackers,pickled beets, and spicy mustard. 

As weird as it sounds, it's kind of sinfully awesome. 


Oh, and white grape juice....


----------



## Fuzzy

Reuben hot dog (sauerkraut, melted swiss, russian dressing)


----------



## The Orange Mage

I just ate some Hot Pockets.

Does that qualify me for being put on suicide watch?


----------



## goofy girl

Stress eating...chicken lo mein, crab rangoon and unagi. and it is delicious!


----------



## CastingPearls

A Filet o' Fish sandwich


----------



## HottiMegan

Kettle Corn from the downtown market yesterday. Just like dad used to make!


----------



## Twilley

Granola mixed with cereal. Blah.


----------



## Cors

Mmmm time to go out and get some Pocky!  

I'm eating mutton biryani (rice fried with saffron and other spices, I think) with creamy yogurt sauce!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Fresh strawberry shortcake and toasted pastrami, corned beef and swiss on rye with claussen dill spears. Amazing.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mmmmm sounds it!



Shrimp cocktail for dinner!!!!


----------



## Mishty

My favorite Little Debbie is the Strawberry Shortcake Rolls,




but today Mama got something new, and so damn yummy, the box is gone,baby gone.
Blueberry Creme Rolls




:eat2:


----------



## Inhibited

KFC Fillet box


----------



## CastingPearls

Dolmades with a sprinkle of champagne vinegar


----------



## Fuzzy

penne with hot italian sausage, red, yellow, green peppers, onions, pasta sauce and grated cheese on top. With garlic bread. ( I've just about got my garlic spread recipe perfected..)


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> penne with hot italian sausage, red, yellow, green peppers, onions, pasta sauce and grated cheese on top. With garlic bread. ( I've just about got my garlic spread recipe perfected..)


Please post or PM garlic spread recipe plzkthxbai!


----------



## cinnamitch

I am filling up plastic eggs for the grand kids for the hunt on Sunday, so I have had 2 peeps, a handful of jelly beans, 3 malted milk eggs, and sweet tarts.


----------



## j9gril

easter eggs.....chocolate - you are my silent lover....


----------



## smithnwesson

CastingPearls said:


> Please post or PM garlic spread recipe plzkthxbai!


Please post it. Why should she have exclusive access to it? That ain't fair. (Or PM it to me, also.) 

- Jim


----------



## AuntHen

Golden (honey) mango with fresh lime and salt on it! :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

chili cheese fritos mmmmm


----------



## CastingPearls

smithnwesson said:


> Please post it. *Why should she have exclusive access to it? * That ain't fair. (Or PM it to me, also.)
> 
> - Jim



Because I'm CASTING PEARLS DAMMIT!!!! That's why.


----------



## 1love_emily

Vanilla ice cream with tons of semisweet chocolate chips and chocolate sauce 

Cause I'm the sauce boss


----------



## smithnwesson

CastingPearls said:


> Because I'm CASTING PEARLS DAMMIT!!!! That's why.


Oh. . . Well, in that case, If he casts that pearl to you in pm, then please send it on to me.


----------



## tinkerbell

I'm having lunch right now.

A bologna and cheese sandwich (lol), wheat thin multi grain crackers, a banana, a raspberry yogurt, and a smores granola bar.


----------



## Cors

Beef brisket noodle soup and stir-fried okra with garlic, soy sauce and chilli! Washed down with cold sweet milk tea!


----------



## Mishty

Easter leftovers: pulled pork Carolina bitter sandwiches, deviled eggs, rice salad, fried green tomatoes, tater salad, pickled okra, honey ham, lemon bars, and raspberry torte. 

:eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

smithnwesson said:


> Oh. . . Well, in that case, If he casts that pearl to you in pm, then please send it on to me.



lol... its _*nearly perfected*_, I've got a couple modifications in mind, and if it works, then I'll post it for all


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm chowing down on chips and guac from Chipotle


----------



## smithnwesson

Fuzzy said:


> lol... its _*nearly perfected*_, I've got a couple modifications in mind, and if it works, then I'll post it for all


{gollum voice} We hates teasers. {/gollum voice}


----------



## knottyknicky

I just had some chana dal and rice. So good.


----------



## Cors

Fried ramen noodles with egg, fish cake, minced pork and plenty of chilli. 

Snacking on vanilla ice cream topped with chopped banana, honey, peanut butter and granola.


----------



## Mishty

We have bad thunderstorms warnings for tonight, so while it was still, cool and calm outside I made honey bbq chicken tenders,grilled corn on the cob, boneless ribs I'm going to shred for sandwiches, and little veggie foil packs with onions, red and green peppers,cabbage,carrots and cauliflower , all covered in butter and lots of fresh black pepper. 

I've had homemade butter cream ice cream on the rumble for a while now :eat2: Thinking about throwing in cookie dough before I serve it.


----------



## Diane

Pulled pork bbq sandwich with coleslaw on top


----------



## Amatrix

French toast with peanut butter and syrup... also drenching my little sausages in syrup too.
Cooofffffeeeeeeeeee
:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

A Butterfinger


----------



## Diane

Prime rib and fresh Caesar salad.


----------



## Diane

Pecan-crusted tilapia, cheese grits and mixed greens salad.






Key lime pie for dessert.


----------



## tinkerbell

Just finished a bowl of Froot Loops. And now I want more :doh:


----------



## AuntHen

carmelized yukon gold potato & onion omelette


----------



## HeavyDuty24

tinkerbell said:


> Just finished a bowl of Froot Loops. And now I want more :doh:



LOL i know that feeling all to well,even after a big bowl.LOL!


----------



## Diane

Home-made stuffed peppers. Fabulous...






New England apple pie for dessert


----------



## Kamily

Taco Bell after a night of drinking.


----------



## Diane

BIG breakfast


----------



## Cors

Spicy fried rice with pork belly, dried shrimps and long beans. Some sort of tempura tofu nugget with sweet sauce. 

Reese peanut butter cups.


----------



## Diane

Jimmy John's #2 Big John Angus beef with shredded lettuce, onion slivers, extra mayo and tomato. mmmmmmmmm....


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm eating some dolmas i got at costco. Really good for mass made ones!


----------



## Fuzzy

Toffee Crisp


----------



## Shu-shu

Salad:

cucumber
tomato
boiled chicken
green peas
dill
parsley
Oil and soy sauce. :eat1::eat2: Chips! :wubu: 

View attachment DSCN3159.jpg


View attachment DSCN3160.jpg


----------



## Diane

Shu-shu said:


> Salad:


That looks really good.
Eating strawberry cheesecake crepes.


----------



## Diane

Texas toast filet mignon with watercress and herb butter:wubu:


----------



## fluffyandcute

The last piece of my son's chocolate Easter rabbit


----------



## Punkin1024

Bean soup (navy, great northern, black, and kidney beans), with little chunks of longhorn cheese and sour cream swirled into it. I've been on a bean soup kick for several weeks. I just vary the "add-ins".


----------



## Cors

Wonderful food pics on this page! 

I'm having some toast with butter and kaya (Malaysian coconut jam) and a bowl of oatmeal with honey, cream and bananas. Washing it down with this creamy iced coffee with Bailey's and some kind of hazelnut syrup.


----------



## Diane

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## The Orange Mage

Had Arby's French Toastix and a Chicken Biscuit for "breakfast"


----------



## SoVerySoft

Diane said:


> Chocolate chip cookies



Those look amazing. Are the pics you're posting photos of the actual food you're eating? Nice photos!


----------



## Diane

SoVerySoft said:


> Those look amazing. Are the pics you're posting photos of the actual food you're eating? Nice photos!


No. The closest/most accurate pics I can find on the net.
...................

KFC dinner


----------



## Inhibited

Red Rooster nuggets


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken tamales n chili gravy


----------



## Cors

I had KFC too! No biscuits here though, just a bun and some cheese fries. 

Enjoying some Hokkaido green tea, red bean and black sesame ice cream now.


----------



## penguin

I made fudge. It's damn good.


----------



## Diane

Croissant French toast


----------



## AmazingAmy

Just ate a pizza like I was fighting someone for it.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Chocolate Cheerios! :eat1:


----------



## Diane

Extra-sharp cheddar mac and cheese


----------



## Diane

Warm Godiva milk chocolate-covered raisins






Mouthgasm. Mouthgasm...


----------



## HottiMegan

I had some left over ingredients to make some cheesy stuffed shells.. so i made myself a small pan of them for lunch. I'm completely stuffed but can't stop taking random bites once the stuffed feeling subsides.. i'm such a glutton


----------



## Tracyarts

A little glass of raspberry kefir, along with a big glass of raspberry zinger iced tea. Alternating sips of each, for lots of raspberry awesomeness!

Now, if I only had a bowl of fresh raspberries to go with it, I'd be in heaven...

Tracy


----------



## penguin

I'm thinking of making some French toast for breakfast.


----------



## Diane

Aurelio's pizza


----------



## Diane

Making chocolate fudge chunk cookies for dessert.


----------



## Inhibited

Diane said:


> Aurelio's pizza



This looks so yummy .. i so want a slice...


----------



## littlefairywren

Diane said:


> Making chocolate fudge chunk cookies for dessert.



These look so cute! Did you take any pics of the ones you made, Diane?


----------



## Mishty

All our favorite fast food joints are open now, so I just got a Pizza Hut pepperoni,onion,and bell pepper pan pizza, Mickey D's double cheese burgers (no pickles), chicken McNuggets, and a bag of tacos from Taco Bell, all with a pint of Wing Stop reallll buttermilk ranch dressing. 

Wish the twister had left Huddle House standing, I'm in need of sweet potato fries....


----------



## penguin

Double coat Tim Tams. nom nom nom.


----------



## Fuzzy

chile verde ground beef stack enchiladas made with white corn tortillas


----------



## Inhibited

penguin said:


> Double coat Tim Tams. nom nom nom.



Am eating the Coles version of Tim Tams... They actually aren't bad for a home brand


----------



## Diane

littlefairywren said:


> These look so cute! Did you take any pics of the ones you made, Diane?



No, they disappeared way too fast.
............

Eating Hello Kitty sushi


----------



## penguin

Inhibited said:


> Am eating the Coles version of Tim Tams... They actually aren't bad for a home brand



They can be really good! The corner store had these for on sale $2 so I grabbed a pack as a treat.


----------



## Diane

Warm Garrett's cheesy caramel popcorn


----------



## Fuzzy

Anderson's peanut butter filled pretzel nuggets


----------



## Creepytastic

pb&j sandwich


----------



## Inhibited

KFC complete treat box.....


----------



## Cors

Teochew fish soup with rice. Deep-fried banana fritters. Chocolate avocado milkshake.


----------



## SuperMishe

LIFE cereal. YUM.


----------



## tinkerbell

A pear, oatmeal mixed with strawberry pomegranate yogurt, 2 pieces of toast w/ fake butter and one has some PB on it, and a raspberry yumberry yogurt. 

And now I'm totally craving Life cereal. Thats the best cereal ever!


----------



## Diane

bacon twists


----------



## Fuzzy

Tapatio Doritos


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> All our favorite fast food joints are open now, so I just got a Pizza Hut pepperoni,onion,and bell pepper pan pizza, Mickey D's double cheese burgers (no pickles), chicken McNuggets, and a bag of tacos from Taco Bell, all with a pint of Wing Stop reallll buttermilk ranch dressing.
> 
> Wish the twister had left Huddle House standing, I'm in need of sweet potato fries....




Glad you to see you back. A few of us were quite concerned when the T's struck your area.

Hope all your friends and loved ones fared well also.


----------



## EMH1701

Chips and hummus.


----------



## penguin

Some home made fudge.


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutella. Out of a jar. With a spoon. Cos I can. :eat1:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

CastingPearls said:


> Nutella. Out of a jar. With a spoon. Cos I can. :eat1:



Is there any other way? :eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

D_A_Bunny said:


> Is there any other way? :eat1:


I've heard some people spread it on bread or dip apples in it but I've never actually seen it so I'm chalking it up to urban legend.


----------



## Kamily

CastingPearls said:


> Nutella. Out of a jar. With a spoon. Cos I can. :eat1:



I love eating it like that! 


Right now Im having mozzarella cheese sticks with marinara sauce. :eat2:


----------



## shinyapple

CastingPearls said:


> I've heard some people spread it on bread or dip apples in it but I've never actually seen it so I'm chalking it up to urban legend.



Best use of Nutella ever: Spread it on two slices of pound cake. Cut marshmallows in half or use marshmallow fluff and put it between the two slices. Wrap the "sandwiches" in foil and put them in a toaster oven long enough for the 'mallow to melt. 

Pound cake/Nutella S'mores. Amazingly wonderful...and I don't even normally like marshmallow!


----------



## HottiMegan

I went to Costco for our weekly jaunt to get groceries. We were coming out of the cold room full of veggies to see in the cake department some chocolate covered strawberries. It being Mother's day, i decided to indulge. We bought a dozen of them! I am in chocolatey strawberry heaven!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

pepperocinis and black olives


----------



## bella929

Trader Joe's Palak Paneer and a Snickers


----------



## D_A_Bunny

CastingPearls said:


> I've heard some people spread it on bread or dip apples in it but I've never actually seen it so I'm chalking it up to urban legend.



I say, why waste the room in mah belly? And really, nothing tastes better with Nutella, than spoon. Preferably a clear plastic spoon.


----------



## CastingPearls

D_A_Bunny said:


> I say, why waste the room in mah belly? And really, nothing tastes better with Nutella, than spoon. Preferably a clear plastic spoon.


Lady, get out of my head. I just picked up the jar and a clear plastic spoon as I arrived at your post.


----------



## one2one

Dark chocolate and pistachio covered toffee from Trader Joe's. A random stranger recommended it while I was shopping, and since I do the same thing with other people sometimes at TJ's I took it as a sign that I should try it. It is very good!


----------



## Angelina

Turkey hot dogs, Orange Crush and Limited edition(retro)Taco flavor Doritos. 

View attachment sink007.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

Angelina said:


> Turkey hot dogs, Orange Crush and Limited edition(retro)Taco flavor Doritos.



NO WAY!!..... I so hope those Doritos become available here


----------



## penguin

Leftover blue cream cheese icing. As in, it's been dyed blue. My daughter wanted me to make a rainbow cake, so I did, and asked that the icing be blue. NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## Latte

barley pilaf, chicken, and asparagus. meeting ran LAAAATE


----------



## cactopus

Angelina said:


> Turkey hot dogs, Orange Crush and Limited edition(retro)Taco flavor Doritos.



Had these in my visit to Arizona. (Back in the States for two weeks; now live in Sydney AU).

They don't seem to be the originals but they are still tasty. I think the bag art is original, but, the original taco doritos I remember as opposed to the Taco Bell recipe had no cheese in the ingredients list... just beefy taco goodness. It has been so long, though (roughly since I was in elementary school) that I may misremember. Trader Joe's had Spiced corn tortilla chips that did taste like what I remember, but they seem to be discontinued. Either which way Australian Dorito flavors suck. The best selection is always in the Southwest of the US where you get the green tomatillo salsa and other interesting flavors.

Although I have to give Oz props for better yogurt and bigger tubs of it.


----------



## cactopus

penguin said:


> Leftover blue cream cheese icing. As in, it's been dyed blue. My daughter wanted me to make a rainbow cake, so I did, and asked that the icing be blue. NOM NOM NOM.



As long as it wasn't blue cheese cream icing.

*shudder*

Andrew


----------



## cactopus

Inhibited said:


> NO WAY!!..... I so hope those Doritos become available here



I'd put the bag in my luggage but I think customs would seize them. Also I think a fresh bag would be crushed to smithereens.


----------



## Inhibited

cactopus said:


> I'd put the bag in my luggage but I think customs would seize them. Also I think a fresh bag would be crushed to smithereens.



lol thats ok i don't mind i will eat the crumbs... i just want to know if they really do taste like tacos ...


----------



## Mishty

Ice cold YooHoo, a box of Slim Jim's, and a big bag of mini powdered donuts.


----------



## penguin

cactopus said:


> As long as it wasn't blue cheese cream icing.
> 
> *shudder*
> 
> Andrew



Hah, definitely not!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

A menthol cough drop (stupid cold that just won't end).

But I'm so having ice cream with Hershey's syrup in 5 minutes. I'm sick. I get ice cream, dammit!


----------



## AuntHen

fresh cut up strawberries and bananas in vanilla almond milk :eat2:


----------



## herin

I just had some peach pineapple chipotle salsa. It was different, not bad, but different.


----------



## CastingPearls

Emerald Harmony Spicy Southwest snack mix.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

CastingPearls said:


> Lady, get out of my head. I just picked up the jar and a clear plastic spoon as I arrived at your post.



I'm serious. If you and I were ever to get together, there better be two of everything, cause we have too many things we like in common.


----------



## Mishty

I just found bacon SPAM in this man pantry, I'm gonna try it.


----------



## CastingPearls

BLT (extra B) with Swiss on multi-grain, a couple of dolmades, and some macaroni salad sprinkled with red wine vinegar.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sometimes all you need after a crappy day are homemade cheeseburgers on fresh ciabatta buns with spicy tator tots on the side. :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

I just had 6 glazed donuts. They were yummy.....but epic carb fail..lol


----------



## SuperMishe

Very large, thick, chewy, well done brownie! Yummmm!


----------



## Angelina

whole wheat bagel, whipped cream cheese lightly dusted with lemon pepper and a freshly chopped green pepper plus a nice ice cold glass of Vanilla Almond milk. Had it for breakfast and lunch. I'm contemplating it for dinner as well.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Baked Chicken and Italian Pole Beans with cantalope and strawberries for dessert! YUMMY!


----------



## Surlysomething

MisticalMisty said:


> I just had 6 glazed donuts. They were yummy.....but epic carb fail..lol


 

OH HELL. Haha.

(I had ice cream every night this week - MASSIVE FAIL)


----------



## MisticalMisty

Surlysomething said:


> OH HELL. Haha.
> 
> (I had ice cream every night this week - MASSIVE FAIL)



I've planned a carby dinner tonight and tomorrow and then it's back on the wagon for a while. 

One last binder..LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

oriental top ramen... my mom used to make it for me when i was sick..im not sick but have a tummy ache..


----------



## CastingPearls

A Subway orchard chicken salad sandwich with extra baby spinach.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Apparently, my inner 6 year old did the dinner shopping today. We had sloppy joes, blue box mac n cheese and tater tots.


----------



## Fuzzy

chorizo, fried potato, eggs and cheese breakfast burritos


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fuzzy said:


> chorizo, fried potato, eggs and cheese breakfast burritos



WANT! I've been on a chorizo kick. I will probably buy 10 lbs when we go shopping tonight.


----------



## Mishty

Two ham and cheddars on oatmeal bread, waffled with olive oil(for crunch) and a plate of super hot french fries,dusted with sugar and salt, chocolate milk and maybe an apple fritter. :eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

Spouse went to the Polish deli and the owner asked him how his pretty wife was he said give this to her for me and tell her I said hello, so I am eating a flaky yummy rich prune and cashew rugela/strudel and although I've never quite had that combination before (prune IS however a common dessert filling in Polish baking) it is like nothing I've ever had before. Awesome.


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Spouse went to the Polish deli and the owner asked him how his pretty wife was he said give this to her for me and tell her I said hello, so I am eating a flaky yummy rich prune and cashew rugela/strudel and although I've never quite had that combination before (prune IS however a common dessert filling in Polish baking) it is like nothing I've ever had before. Awesome.




hehe... deli man is sweet on ya eh??!! I love prunes and as a filling they are great (especially chopped up with nuts). Also prune paste is great in baking. It makes cakes and cookies so moist and gives them such a depth of flavor and texture


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> WANT! I've been on a chorizo kick. I will probably buy 10 lbs when we go shopping tonight.



Lately, I've been using soyrizo because its cholesterol free; but not this batch. This was full-bad-for-you beef chorizo. :blush:


----------



## Amatrix

Funyuns and green tea with lemon.
And a coke... and probably a giant crunch bar.:eat1:

I do not know how to cook chorizo... last time I did it kinda looked like canned cat food.  I bet it is fabulous when done right.


----------



## Fuzzy

Amatrix said:


> Funyuns and green tea with lemon.
> And a coke... and probably a giant crunch bar.:eat1:
> 
> I do not know how to cook chorizo... last time I did it kinda looked like canned cat food.  I bet it is fabulous when done right.



You're not far off the mark. Chorizo is available two ways: Cured, so its very much like pepperoni, and Uncooked, which looks like canned cat food once you've removed the casing.

I've only ever had chorizo with fried potatoes. I'll use an electric skillet, and cover most of the surface area with the cubed or shredded hashbrowns. To one side, I'll fry the chorizo, which will get all bubbily, and oily. I'm trying to get it up to temperature before adding to the potatoes. Then I'll fry the eggs in the space the chorizo was using, scramble them, and mix all. And then shredded cheese over all.


----------



## jcas50

Bluefish broiled w Israeli olive oil, tomatoes, chives onion and tarragon. Also salad and rice. Simple but a real tasty dinner.


----------



## Fuzzy

Two sonic burgers with lettuce, tomato, onion, pickle and mustard.


----------



## Latte

Oooh Sonic Tuesdays! Has anyone tried their new gourmet hot dogs? I'm curious but skeptical.

I'm having some Greek yogurt with raspberries and strawberries and some vanilla sugar.


----------



## Fuzzy

Latte said:


> Oooh Sonic Tuesdays! Has anyone tried their new gourmet hot dogs? I'm curious but skeptical.









I was curious too. I didn't get the All-America because well.. those are everywhere. I didn't get the chili-cheese coney because I always get those (extra long that is).

I got the New York (deli mustard, onions, and kraut) because I'm a kraut fan. (really really like it too), and I got a Chicago, just to see if it really was just like a Chicago dog, and its reeeeeeeeally close, except for the relish.. real Chicago relish is fluorescent green.


----------



## Inhibited

Maccas Nuggets


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I am eating/drinking a really great smoothie that I made. It has a fresh banana and peach, along with a scoop of mango sorbet, some milk, and ice all blended together. Yum!


----------



## Latte

Fuzzy said:


> I was curious too. I didn't get the All-America because well.. those are everywhere. I didn't get the chili-cheese coney because I always get those (extra long that is).
> 
> I got the New York (deli mustard, onions, and kraut) because I'm a kraut fan. (really really like it too), and I got a Chicago, just to see if it really was just like a Chicago dog, and its reeeeeeeeally close, except for the relish.. real Chicago relish is fluorescent green.



Thanks for the review! I'll have to try one next time I go to Sonic. :eat2:


----------



## 1love_emily

Slices of salami.. YUM


----------



## sugar and spice

Strawberry Twizzlers :eat2:


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Baskin Robbins "J'adore French Toast" ice cream. Yummo.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm eating a caesar salad, but I'm really wishing I had OIFMountaineer's ice cream!!


----------



## Mishty

Boiled peanuts, beef-n-cheddar sticks, and a root beer.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade chocolate-chip coconut pecan cookies...


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Decided to take a walk to a deli down the street since I don't have any groceries at the moment. I'm currently eating a roast beef sandwich with lettuce, tomato, swiss cheese, and horseradish mayo on fresh baked French bread. Plus I have a side of mustard potato salad.


----------



## Fuzzy

Two BK double stackers... because I needed bacon.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade chicken-fried-steak sammich with bacon, lettuce, and tomato


----------



## Mishty

Boars Head super thin sliced Cajun turkey breast,super sharp cheddar,roasted red peppers, and lots of oil and v, then I crammed it all in a big crusty sweet roll and (complete with toasted middle bun) pressed it in a sandwich press with olive oil over the top. Kettle chips, and peach and cranberry cocktail. 

Homemade butter pecan ice cream might be a milk shake after I eat this Dagwood.

:eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Fried egg sandwich.

Toasted Dempster's sesame white bread, perfectly fried eggs, sharp cheddar cheese and thinly sliced ham.

:eat2:


----------



## tinkerbell

Nothing, and I'm not happy about it. I'm hungry!


----------



## penguin

Raspberry and vanilla Weis bar, nom nom nom.


----------



## Latte

creamy black beans, spicy chicken fajitas, and some salsa all wrapped in a warm corn tortilla


----------



## Fuzzy

Idle Isle Almond Toffee Truffles


----------



## Sweetie

A 32 oz. coffee with Secure Soy Protein mix and a naval orange.


----------



## Inhibited

Stale Rice bubbles


----------



## 1love_emily

Lindor Truffles in Dark and Milk Chocolate. Delish!


----------



## Fuzzy

Ritter Sport







Can't. Get. Enough.


----------



## HottiMegan

Crunchy sweet cherries from a local orchard


----------



## Surlysomething

Fresh coffee and digestive cookies.


----------



## Cors

I'm enjoying some cherries too! Not super fresh, but they'll suffice.


----------



## Sweetie

Chicken chow mein over brown rice. Soooooooo good!:eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

I just made a HUGE batch of potato salad. I'm sampling it to make sure it's okay for human consumption


----------



## Fuzzy

Cheddar Chex Mix


----------



## Mishty

Salad pizza, and I added pepperoni, cause I mean, it's still pizza....kind of. :eat2:


----------



## GTAFA

EXPERIMENT! that's another way of saying, i put it together not knowing whether it would work. I hate to waste food, so i'd eat it whether it was delicious or... just a good idea gone wrong.

 toasted spelt raisin bread
President's choice asiago cheese & artichoke spread
avocado: not too ripe... possibly perfect?
The battle between the salty tang of the spread and the fruity delights of the raisins in the bread was pacified by the gentle reasonableness of avocado. 

I'd say the experiment was a success.


----------



## reverie

picking the crunch berries out of a box of captian crunch. Ghetto but i dont care.


----------



## spiritangel

lime and chilli kettle chips


----------



## Inhibited

Chips ahoy the ones with the big choc bits


----------



## EMH1701

A stir fry made with noodles, tomatoes, tofu, and a whole bunch of spices.


----------



## Surlysomething

Quattro fromaggio pizza. :eat2:


----------



## Inhibited

More chunky chips ahoy!


----------



## Mishty

I'm eating Irish stew with blaa, and seriously thinking about warming up my Irish breakfast and champ soon to....


----------



## penguin

home made fudge.


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought a box of stuffed grape leaves.. i'm eating a couple of those.


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled hot dogs with marinara, crushed red pepper flakes, and melted mozzerella


----------



## Aust99

3 double coat tim tams..... yum yum.... perfect with a cup of tea.


----------



## Mishty

I'm house sitting, and although I was given the okay to help myself to anything, all I found was sugar free/fat free things....so I'm eating Yoplait strawberry shortcake fat free yogurt,sugar free Welch's fruit snacks, Diet Mountain Dew,Lay's Baked! corn chips and a large bag of Rolo's I brought from home.

The yogurt ain't half bad surprisingly enough...


----------



## Inhibited

A freddo frog or 2


----------



## CastingPearls

Buttered Polish sour rye and a couple slices of really good head cheese from the Polish deli nearby.


----------



## Mishty

Yellow and white squash,pan fried with butter and onion,baked chicken breast, brown rice, and a really good beef/mushroom gravy.... plus I added cheese and red pepper flakes here and there....


----------



## MisticalMisty

hot and spicy pork rinds!


----------



## Brenda

Fruit salad I just made. Gosh I love summer.


----------



## Mishty

Chicken parmesan, with penne, and some of the best marinara sauce I've ever tasted, the strange thing is the restaurant put alfredo over the pasta before adding the chicken on top, then the marinara and cheese. It was layered and I just finished my entire plate, it was that good.


----------



## HottiMegan

a great big salad with goddess dressing on it and a grilled cheese sammie. I had planned on only the salad but i made a grilled cheese for Max and couldn't resist making my own


----------



## dynezt

Weet-bix with muesli, strawberry yoghurt and oats milk


----------



## Fuzzy

Footlong chili cheese coney from Sonic, BK Stacker from BK, Jr Bacon Cheese from Wendy's, McDouble, Cheeseburger from In-n-Out, and Big Hamburger from Carl's Jr. 

One at a time.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I should be in bed, but instead I'm eating a sandwich. It's ham, turkey, plum tomatoes, havarti cheese, Miracle Whip, and mustard on multigrain bread.


----------



## bmann0413

I just finished eating some ice cream. Mint chocolate chip. And I had a fudge brownie under the ice cream. Yum.


----------



## CastingPearls

Magnum white chocolate ice cream bar.

'My God. It's full of stars.'


----------



## penguin

Dinner was corned beef with carrots, cauliflower, cheesy mashed potato, all drizzled with cheese sauce. nom nom nom.


----------



## Jodi_DJ

Cadburys dairy milk, chocolate of the gods!


----------



## RoseVivaciou

a Superduper doughnut a collegue gave me which is rare as they normally think it should be fruit lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Mexican Pizza. Okay, its really just two large fried corn tortillas (tostatas) stacked with rice, beans, shredded beef, and cheese in the middle with more shredded cheese, chile colorado and pico de gallo on top. I'd show a picture, but it appears to have disappeared and I'm not that hungry anymore.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Magnum white chocolate ice cream bar.
> 
> 'My God. It's full of stars.'




I thought you hated ice cream. :huh:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm eating these.


----------



## Aust99

San Choy Bow - Made with turkey mince instead of pork..... not as good but still yum!


----------



## Fuzzy

cold fried chicken..


----------



## HottiMegan

As soon as the toaster oven tings I'm going to eat a whole wheat bagel thin with onion and chive cream cheese and a bowl of strawberries and blueberries


----------



## Jodi_DJ

Beef stew, been in the slow cooker all day, sooooo nommy! :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> I thought you hated ice cream. :huh:


I don't like ice cream because it usually makes me really sick but every once in a while I want to try a novelty thing or an unusual flavor. I can't resist anything white chocolate or gourmet so this one I had to try. I did end up paying for it though...


----------



## MisticalMisty

Megan..we bought 3.5 lbs of red cherries today. I'm going back wednesday to get the reiner ones!

We are about to eat cherries and then I'm going to have some popcorn with a homemade soy sauce/garlic compound butter melted on top!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Vanilla bean low carb ice cream with chocolate syrup and cool whip - might even add a few bananas! :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Chimpi

Jodi_DJ said:


> Beef stew, been in the slow cooker all day, sooooo nommy! :eat2:



That sounds so good to me right now.

Had another Firehouse sub. Meatball sub. Seasoned with herbs to perfection on wheat bread and, naturally, smothered in melted cheese.


----------



## Jodi_DJ

Chimpi said:


> That sounds so good to me right now.



It really was! 

Kept it deliberately simple with just beef, onion, carrot, potato and seasoning. The trick isn't so much cooking it as....gently suggesting it might like to get gradually warmer over a few hours.


----------



## HottiMegan

MisticalMisty said:


> Megan..we bought 3.5 lbs of red cherries today. I'm going back wednesday to get the reiner ones!



We were at the farmers market and got the bings (3lbs) and then on they way out i saw the reinier ones.. They're my favorite. I am sooo getting some more on Thursday! I love living in cherry country during cherry season. We have so many orchards around here!
I also got some sweet as candy strawberries from a local farmer.. I am so going to get some more of those


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Arnott's Saladas Light. They are lightly salted crackers. I like em :eat1:


----------



## Cors

Assorted Asian candy! Tomato Pretz, Hello Panda, Meiji strawberry chocolate, Pocky...


----------



## Fuzzy

sliced black forest ham, wrapped around a mozzarella cheese stick


----------



## HottiMegan

A tofurkey, avocado and cheese sammy with yummy mustard.


----------



## one2one

Jodi_DJ said:


> Cadburys dairy milk, chocolate of the gods!



I love Cadbury, and I have the fondest memories that go along with it, too. Many years ago, whilst* in London, we'd stop each morning at a small chocolate and smoke shop that was next to the entrance to the tube station closest to our B & B. We'd buy a couple bars of Cadbury bars to have with us as we did the sightseeing sort of stuff all day. It would all be gone by the end of the day, but that was no problem. We'd just get more the next morning. We did that all week; it was great. 


*Did you like that? We don't use the term here, but in honor of all you lovely Brits, there ya go. Cheers!


----------



## hostesshoho

Tuna melt with cheddar cheese and a dill pickle


----------



## DVSShank

Snyders preztel pieces... Honey Mustard & onion flavor. I need to seek help.. I'm addicted


----------



## Fuzzy

DVSShank said:


> Snyders preztel pieces... Honey Mustard & onion flavor. I need to seek help.. I'm addicted



I sought help as well, my therapist recommended that I find something else to take my mind off those mustard-y onion-y pretzel pieces.







OMG... *Help!*


----------



## Aust99

potato and pesto soup.... deliciousness x 100


----------



## Jodi_DJ

Walkers worcester sauce crisps/chips and a yogurt


----------



## Fuzzy

Sonic burger with ketchup and mayo. Maybe two. Or Three.


----------



## CastingPearls

Grilled teriyaki salmon filet, roasted sweet potatoes, string beans sauteed in garlic and soy sauce and a little bit of red velvet cake.


----------



## Jodi_DJ

one2one said:


> I love Cadbury, and I have the fondest memories that go along with it, too. Many years ago, whilst* in London, we'd stop each morning at a small chocolate and smoke shop that was next to the entrance to the tube station closest to our B & B. We'd buy a couple bars of Cadbury bars to have with us as we did the sightseeing sort of stuff all day. It would all be gone by the end of the day, but that was no problem. We'd just get more the next morning. We did that all week; it was great.
> 
> 
> *Did you like that? We don't use the term here, but in honor of all you lovely Brits, there ya go. Cheers!



Cadburys does have a bit of a habit of disappearing like that over the course of a day, I swear some of it evaporates, I could have sworn I had a couple of pieces left......

Very impressed by your considerate use of whilst, but you get extra credit for reminiscing about a UK trip without using the word "quaint"


----------



## HottiMegan

I just ate a hamless, cheese and sprout sandwich and now i'm munching on bing and rainier cherries. We bought 5lbs last week and have about 2 1/2 to consume


----------



## Surlysomething

Rotisserie chicken breast on soft Scottish rolls and a tall, ice cold glass of Diet Pepsi. A delicious Saturday lunch. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> I sought help as well, my therapist recommended that I find something else to take my mind off those mustard-y onion-y pretzel pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG... *Help!*



you certainly know all the best snack foods


----------



## CastingPearls

Pizza Bites and sweet tea.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> you certainly know all the best snack foods



Personally, I'm on the constant look-out for the next "2nd Degree" burn, or its nearest equivalent.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

I just finished a very hefty slice of apple pie. Nomnom!


----------



## LovelyLiz

A bowl of Honey Nut Cheerios with milk. I forgot how great these were.


----------



## sw33tness3

I baked a meat and mushroom lasagna tonight. Was a new recipe. Instead of having the cheesy layer, it called for cream of mushroom soup mixed with a lil bit of milk. The marinara sauce and cream of mushroom soup makes for a strange combo. I'm still not sure if I like it or not. I usually go for 2nds when I make lasagna but this time I didn't.


----------



## cinnamitch

Couple of Taco Supremes from Taco Bell.


----------



## Fuzzy

Tacos.. from Tuesday Taco night


----------



## Chimpi

OMG it was good. I've made my own chicken cordon bleu before (breaded chicken breasts stuffed with ham + cheese), and where it didn't quite compare in taste and texture to my own (self advertisement, much?), I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Mishty

Two DQ brown cows, and a Good Humor strawberry shortcake bar deluxe with icing, I just got them out of the freezer to soften, cause hard ice cream is bleh.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chunky Chips Ahoy! Smores  The lazy person's smore.. toast a marshmellow, and then take it off the stick using two cookies, and since the chocolate is embedded in the cookie, you're done.. consume while toasting the next mellow.


----------



## Tracyarts

Tuna salad on grainy sesame crackers. The tuna salad is a recipe I got off of the healthy appetite cooking show. Tuna, red onion, kalamata olives, and flat leaf parsley tossed together with a dressing made from lemon juice, olive oil, lemon zest, salt and pepper. Makes for a really good hot-weather snack.

Tracy


----------



## LeoGibson

Mesquite smoked leg quarters and dill pickle spears.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I just ate the only meal I'm having today. lol
It's from a Harley bar here. They have good burgers. I tried their specialty called "The Thang." 
http://15thstreetgrill.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/mohawk_005.205175845.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy

Jon Blaze said:


> I just ate the only meal I'm having today. lol
> It's from a Harley bar here. They have good burgers. I tried their specialty called "The Thang."
> http://15thstreetgrill.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/mohawk_005.205175845.JPG



Help! Help! I'm all out of rep!


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished the most delicious steak. I live in an apartment so I can't bbq, but i've been grilling my meat on the huge George Foreman grill I got for Xmas last year and everything is coming out amazing. And it's quick! I had a side of new potatoes with the steak as well. 

:eat2:


----------



## penguin

Corned beef and cheese sandwich.


----------



## CastingPearls

garlic and herb Boursin on garlic and herb Triscuits


----------



## Aust99

Baked salmon with crispy skin..... Yum!


----------



## bonified

I am on my 2nd gold kiwifruit, good god they are heavenly. :eat2:


----------



## Cors

Rødbeder (sliced pickled beetroot), buttered rye bread with 
1. smoked salmon and herring, creme fraiche with dill, cream cheese
2. thin roast beef slices, mustard and onions


----------



## Fuzzy

quiche lorraine


----------



## one2one

Reese's peanut butter ice cream cups.


----------



## MisticalMisty

blue box mac and cheese and chicken nuggets...yes..I'm 5 today.


----------



## CastingPearls

English muffin pepperoni pizzas made with leftover meat sauce, provolone and shredded mozzy.


----------



## crayola box

Soba noodles with Quorn meatballs, sweet potato cubes, and sauce. Veggies (radishes, cucumbers, tomatoes, peppers, romaine) dipped in Dijon vinaigrette.


----------



## Wholelottarosie78

Cherry Sours.  the rest of you have made me so hungry I am going to die! Go to hell with all your badass food :I'm going out. LOL 
:kiss2:


----------



## hostesshoho

Grilled Ahi with some wasabi


----------



## Puddles

Homemade Buffalo Wings :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I am chowing down on some string cheese and about to put some Stoufers mac n cheese in the microwave.


----------



## JeanC

In about 10 minutes I will be noshing on gluten free pepperoni and mushroom pizza from the other night. I spiked the crust (a gluten free naan recipe I have tweaked) with Penzys Mural of Flavor, made my own pizza sauce and used a 6 cheese Italian blend.


----------



## Cors

Macaroni and cheese mashed with sweet sausages and my favourite Kinder milk slices!


----------



## crayola box

Cors said:


> Macaroni and cheese mashed with sweet sausages and my favourite Kinder milk slices!



Uugh as far as chocolate goes I know Kinder is nutritionally at the bottom, but I love it, so so good, reminds me of childhood! Luckily it's not a common brand here  Though the boy who used to be on the box before they changed it was creepy. Anyway, yumm!


----------



## Mishty

Fried green tomatoes,fresh green beans and new potatoes picked today, and boiled with fat back,battered and fried yellow and white squash,iron skillet corn, ho cakes, and hashbrown casserole with ground beef. 

Auntie made fresh peach sweet tea to!


----------



## randomjenerator

Mishty said:


> Fried green tomatoes,fresh green beans and new potatoes picked today, and boiled with fat back,battered and fried yellow and white squash,iron skillet corn, ho cakes, and hashbrown casserole with ground beef.
> 
> Auntie made fresh peach sweet tea to!



Oh hell, that's a swoon-worthy southern meal if I've ever seen one. Now I want tomato pie and squash casserole. Also makes me think of shelling peas during the summer as a kid and how sweet and fresh those peas were later on for dinner.


----------



## Mishty

randomjenerator said:


> Oh hell, that's a swoon-worthy southern meal if I've ever seen one. Now I want tomato pie and squash casserole. Also makes me think of shelling peas during the summer as a kid and how sweet and fresh those peas were later on for dinner.



Swoon-worthy. hehe
Tomato pie is by far one of the most amazing dishes to ever leave the South. :eat2:

I love shelling peas, shucking corn,snapping green beans, and even love peeling cucumbers for raw salad.

We're in the process of pickling squash chow chow and bread and butter pickles.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade cheesecake (egg-less) filling.. with a spoon.


----------



## Mishty

Found an entire box of Jack Link's beef and cheddar stick, I'm gonna eat a few of those with cherry Pepsi and maybe a Zinger or three. :eat2:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

A piece of my hubby's left over birthday cake. YUMMY!


----------



## curvaluscious

I think I got this huge ass and wide hips of mine from all the fried chicken I eat. Oh, and macaroni and cheese. Hehe. :kiss2:


----------



## Aust99

I just had a sausage mcmuffin and two hashbrowns.... and a coffee.... good start to cure my hangover.


----------



## crayola box

Chinese take out- beef fried rice, veggie lo mein, sweet n sour chicken. First time trying this place and glad I stuck to basics cause it's all just ok, not bad, but not great.


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled dogs n kraut


----------



## bonified

2 portuguese custard tarts


----------



## Captain Save

Espresso and chocolate oreos.


----------



## CastingPearls

Blueberry coffee and buttered croissants.


----------



## Fuzzy

Racetrack Brownies (the recipe that was on the back of the Original Supreme box.. chocolate chip brownies with minimarshmellows, chocolate chips and peanuts on top)


----------



## Mishty

Picnic lunch by the pool, Sunday ham sandwiches with American and mayo, Texas toast, Muncho's, Coke classic,Little Debbies and donuts.


----------



## Fuzzy

cold In-n-Out fries


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Red velvet cupcakes with home made creamcheese butter cream frosting that I colored blue and left some white to decorate my red velvet cakes with. Get it red white and blue?? Haha very yum. Just had like 4 :eat2:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Grilled hamburgers, Green Salad and chips. Then a really great dessert I always make for the family 4th of July, I call it "angels in a cloud"....simple. Tear up angel good cake into bitesize pieces, add fresh strawberries and blueberries and mix together with lots of cool whip! A real crowd pleaser and so red, white and blue for the holiday!:eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Perfectly grilled steak.
Cottage cheese.
Cucumber slices with Greek dressing.
Garlic bread.

ahhhh...Summer


----------



## Diane

Warm molten chocolate lava cake.:eat2:


----------



## Inhibited

Diane said:


> Warm molten chocolate lava cake.:eat2:



YUMMMMM!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

migas, with chorizo and pico de gallo


----------



## Diane

4-cheese pizza with pepperoni, sausage, mushrooms, onions and peppers:wubu:


----------



## EMH1701

I discovered this place locally that has really good raw food, and I got their Pad Thai. It was wonderful.

I'm not vegan but I'm always up for trying new food.


----------



## penguin

ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled.. ham and cheese


----------



## HottiMegan

birthday cake.. mmmm


----------



## Diane

Pad Thai with shrimp. O.M.G.:wubu::eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

Diane said:


> Pad Thai with shrimp. O.M.G.:wubu::eat1:



Wowzers!! Rep is on its way!


----------



## Fuzzy

french bread pepperoni pizza


----------



## Cors

Chocolate profiteroles and double choc nut cookies


----------



## HottiMegan

The perfection that is caramel, walnuts and chocolate.. I LOVE sees!


----------



## penguin

Bagel with cream cheese.


----------



## Inhibited

Honey soy Chicken wings


----------



## Aust99

Moroccan lamb shanks with veggies and cous cous.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> Bagel with cream cheese.


Me too! Everything bagel with smoked salmon cream cheese spread.


----------



## Fuzzy

Sprite Zero and Tapatio Doritos


----------



## Gingembre

Boiled eggs on toast with grilled tomatoes and baked beans. Om nom nom. :eat2:


----------



## Diane

Tacos with fresh baby garden tomatoes


----------



## crayola box

Annie Chung's vegetable potstickers, sooo much better than most frozen veggie dumplings:eat2:


----------



## lshill929

Having beef jerky with lasagna, my kind of dish, I can have jerky with anything.


----------



## TheMrs

Just made my self a frozen coffee drink: ice, coffee, a scoop of vanilla ice cream, choc syrup and an immersion blender Instant YUM.


----------



## Mishty

I just raided my uncles fridge for last nights leftover salisbury steak in an entire bowl of brown gravy :eat2:,white rice, fresh steamed peas and carrots and yeast rolls with honey butter. I poured a giant glass of milk, and plan on finishing it off with a stack of Double Stuff Oreos....


----------



## firefly

M&M's crispy - blue bag here in Germany...Unfortunately there are only a few left...

Edit: all gone... *sigh*


----------



## Mishty

I just made twenty mozzarella cheese sticks, with a pound of Polly-O cheese. I made them extra thick, and added ground red pepper to the bread crumbs for a little heat! I had to let them cool off in the freezer, but I just removed them from the oil, and am on my third one! The cheese is oozing and the outside is super crispy! Success!


----------



## MissAshley

Munching on some chips right now before the big cookout.


----------



## Captain Save

Almonds in dark chocolate...mmm...


----------



## Cors

Shrimps in cocktail sauce, washed down with sweet dessert wine


----------



## crayola box

Tamale pie and watermelon


----------



## LeoGibson

A wedge of sweet watermelon that is bigger than my freakin head :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

"Pepperoni" pizza and olives.. home made. I've never had veggie pepperoni on pizza. Hubs says it tastes surprisingly realistic.


----------



## Fuzzy

Pepperoni, Ragu Pizza Sauce and Mozzarella cheese quesadillas


----------



## tinkerbell

I just finished a bowl of oatmeal, that had banana and blackberries from the farm market, and just a little bit of sugar. So good!


----------



## Fuzzy

"shake n' bake" chicken breast, with broccoli rice pilaf and steamed mixed veggies


----------



## Mishty

I'm finishing off my sub sandwich from last night, it's ham, turkey, colby, lettuce, tomato and I added a few pepperconis and some spicy mustard.


----------



## miafantastic

Pho!


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> Pepperoni, Ragu Pizza Sauce and Mozzarella cheese quesadillas



I make pizza quesadillas when i don't feel like fussing with dough 

ETA: I just polished off the last piece of pizza. I'm going to add some nachos to my tummy next


----------



## Mishty

Large Jamoch Oreo shake, with extra coffee/chocolate swirls, cheese sticks, cheddar and roast beef sandwich with extra cheddar, and a apple pie.


----------



## CastingPearls

Homemade rainbow Italian ice.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Homemade rainbow Italian ice.




That sounds AMAZING!


----------



## sw33tness3

Mishty said:


> Large Jamoch Oreo shake, with extra coffee/chocolate swirls, cheese sticks, cheddar and roast beef sandwich with extra cheddar, and a apple pie.



you went to arbys didnt ya? ohhhhh how i want me a jamocha shake and some curly fries from there!! but its 2 hours to the closest arbys.. ugh!


----------



## HottiMegan

I am eating a divine concoction. Pieces of "pepperoni" and provolone cheese. Delish!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Pepperjack cheese melted on toasted English muffins.


----------



## EMH1701

Bean & cheese burritos. Am home from work this afternoon due to a doctor's appointment they decided to schedule in the middle of the afternoon. Nothing serious, just a diagnostic.


----------



## sw33tness3

mini chocolate donuts and a mtn dew


----------



## penguin

These really huge cherries. Though I think I might go have some toast soon. I had a delicious bagel in my dream last night, and now I really want one, but alas, I have none


----------



## Fuzzy

Finally saw HP7, Part2; and with my refilled jumbo popcorn, I came home, and made a big pot of tomato soup (to throw the popcorn in...  )


----------



## one2one

Fuzzy said:


> Finally saw HP7, Part2; and with my refilled jumbo popcorn, I came home, and made a big pot of tomato soup (to throw the popcorn in...  )



Everything you make sounds so good!


----------



## spiritangel

lime and chilli shapes sensations


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Yogurt and fruit. Mmm, so refreshing!


----------



## ConnieLynn

I went to Outback with a friend. Haven't been there in ages. Shared some cheese fries, and I had a salad, ribeye, and baked potato. Yummy! Oh, and a couple of dirty goose martinis. I'm about ready to go to sleep now


----------



## Fuzzy

one2one said:


> Everything you make sounds so good!



Thank you


----------



## Skye23

I just polished a couple Char Siu Bao - I was torn between only eating 3 of them and saving 2 for later or demolishing all 5 now. I decided to go for a bit of delayed gratification since I don't often get a chance to buy them so its a rare treat and I want to spread the pleasure around.

For those who don't know what they are - in their most glorious form they are soft and fluffy steamed Chinese sweet-dough buns filled with chopped red-cooked or BBQ pork. There are alternate varities filled with other things like ground pork and leeks, bbq dark meat chicken etc. But the original is always bbq pork. Although without access to a good local restaurant, in my case it means buying them frozen and then microwaving them. Luckily they survive freezing and microwaving them in a steamer really well. 

Unfortunately these were from Safeway, so they were good, but not quite as good as the ones I can get if I drive almost an hour down to the Korean grocery store in NJ or Philadelphia. And yes, I do that from time to time with a cooler, however finances have been tight so not lately. 

Its a sexy food, little rounded mounds of sweet porky goodness. If you steam them right the first few bites per Bao are almost too hot and burn your tongue a little, but you can't stop yourself from taking another bite anyway.


----------



## MisticalMisty

just ate half a head of fresh broccoli with caesar dressing. Yum.

It's all I can do to stop myself from making a whole pot of alfredo sauce and eating it with a spoon...I want it sooo baddddd..lol


----------



## ConnieLynn

KFC and potato wedges. Too hot to cook, but not too hot to eat


----------



## CarlaSixx

just had pizza rolls, now having cucumber slices with pepper and a tomato that I'm eating like an apple.


----------



## Mishty

Frozen Girl Scout Thin Mints, broken in half, and covered in icy cold milk.

cereal < cookie soup


----------



## CastingPearls

A whole strip of Flavor-Ices.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

French toast for dinner with a big helping of BACON! Yum!!


----------



## Mishty

Just steamed up a package of baby Brussels sprouts in butter and cheese, they were amazing. Now I'm eating a protein peanut butter bar, and a giant glass of iced whole milk. It's 3 am, and I can't sleep. I passed up cookies and hot pockets for greens and a sports bar..... :huh:


----------



## riplee

"French toast for dinner with a big helping of BACON! Yum!!" 

Breakast is the most important meal of the day!!!


Graham crackers with peanut butter = comfort food.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm sucking on a sees cafe latte lollipop


----------



## Mishty

I just made the best sandwich ever, I buttered the three pieces of bread on one side, put them on the toaster oven sheet, put extremely thin slices of roast beef on two slices, covered with cheese and one slice just got baby swiss. I baked for about 5 minutes, till the buttered side was crunchy and golden, and the roast beef was steamy, and that baby swiss was oozing all over. I topped it off with a glass of milk and a bag of S&V kettle chips.


(While posting this earlier I spilled said glass of milk on my laptop and killed my mouse pad) :doh:


----------



## penguin

I just had pancakes and bacon for breakfast.


----------



## CastingPearls

A McDouble (eating on the run) and a pineapple mango smoothie.


----------



## Fuzzy

diet chocolate coke with hershey's syrup


----------



## Cors

Coke? You mean cake, or am I missing out on something awesome?  

Chicken breasts stuffed with blue cheese and wrapped in bacon, grilled Vediterranean veggies and lattice fries, æblergrød (something like applesauce with milk and cream) and a citrusy smoothie.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

A GIANT mug of mixes teas: oolong, white, green, ginseng, & fruity red rooibos.


----------



## penguin

I just had macaroni cheese with onion, mushroom and chicken. Delicious!


----------



## Tracyarts

roasted pumpkin seeds and some iced white tea with lemon

Tracy


----------



## Cors

Small Kit Kat wafers - mint, chocolate, dark and caramel!

Tried to add caramel sauce to supermarket popcorn earlier because I miss caramel corn and can't find it here but that didn't go down that well!


----------



## Fuzzy

White Jack Cheese. Cut myself a cube of cheese, and eating it like a snickers bar.


----------



## bmann0413

An orange, surprisingly.


----------



## runningman

The last piece of a tescos chocolate fudge brownie dessert.


----------



## HottiMegan

grilled cheese sammich. Sharp Tillamook cheese on buttermilk white bread.. mmm only thing that would make it better is a couple slices of "ham".


----------



## Fuzzy

I had a brain fart.. massively.. had a craving for something I couldn't quite figure out.. I knew it was (something) mint... but WHAT?!?

It started out with React 2, and then Mentos, Orbit Sweet mint, Trident spearmint, Altoids spearmint, star peppermints, 3 musketeers mint, York Peppermint, and then finally... of course..

Junior Mints.  I like to put the box the freezer, so they're extra extra minty dark chocolately cold.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Home made potato Salad, with extra Dill Pickles and Extra Bacon. <3


----------



## Cors

Tilapia, pollack, pangasius and shrimps grilled with garlic, herbs, butter topped with chilli sesame oil with lemon juice.


----------



## Aust99

just ate about 30 cherries.... 20 mins before bed.. lol


----------



## Tad

My family just stopped by my new office, and we went down the street for gellato. (OK, I'm not eating it right now, but 20 minutes ago I was!)


----------



## one2one

A meatball sub. I have a great Italian place near me that makes everything from scratch.


----------



## Skye23

Cors said:


> Tried to add caramel sauce to supermarket popcorn earlier because I miss caramel corn and can't find it here but that didn't go down that well!



I JUST found Orville Reddenbacher's Microwave Caramel Popcorn back in the stores here in DE. We had it when I was a kid, then it was gone. For years I special ordered it from an online food company that specialized in foods that were only sold in one area of the country etc. Then I couldn't get it there. Boy was I surprised to see it back in the stores. 

The stuff used to be the bomb - pop the popcorn then put the caramel block on top of the popcorn in the bag and microwave it till it melts. I haven't tried the new box yet, hoping its the same.


----------



## Fuzzy

Cracker Jack..


----------



## Shan34

CastingPearls said:


> A whole strip of Flavor-Ices.


Yummm--they are so addicting!


----------



## wtchmel

Olives from the bottom of my beer mug!


----------



## riplee

penguin said:


> I just had pancakes and bacon for breakfast.



There are few things finer in life than the opportunity to have dessert for breakfast!


Open-face tuna sandwich with Havarti on wheat.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken pesto pizza on sourdough crust


----------



## CastingPearls

A warmed up croissant and a piece of stick kielbasa.


----------



## Ahimsa

Yoghurt with chocolate sprinkles


----------



## CuteyChubb

Grilled ham and sharp cheddar cheese sandwich with an icy cold Coke.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade fried rice with ham, celery, onion, scrambled egg, soy sauce.

And general tsao's sauce. Because it was there, and I was out of sriracha.


----------



## EMH1701

I made myself blueberry cheesecake. It turned out really tasty.


----------



## HottiMegan

Stonewall's Jurquee mmmm


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Two rows of chocolate covered graham crackers and an ice cold Cherry Pepsi.  M'mmm.


----------



## CandaceLeighHK

strawberry pocky


----------



## Ahimsa

Cranberry liver paté with crackers and olives


----------



## Shan34

Homemade chocolate chip oatmeal cookies...god they are so good when they are warm!


----------



## Fuzzy

Snickers(tm) ice cream bar


----------



## HottiMegan

Caramel MilkyWay.. pms medicine


----------



## HottiMegan

The sweetest juiciest nectarine. I want more!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Spanish peanuts. I'm not sure what makes them Spanish. Hmm. :huh:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

A giant can of Arizona Lite Lemonade Iced Tea.


----------



## riplee

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> A giant can of Arizona Lite Lemonade Iced Tea.



Ooh, that's good with vodka but then, what isn't?


----------



## Shan34

Cookies N Cream ice cream :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

A BIG bowl of Jelly Belly(tm) beans.. all of two flavors.. Orange Sherbet and Dr. Pepper.


----------



## HottiMegan

I love how the Dr. Pepper ones almost taste fizzy. I also LOVE the A&W ones  I don't normally like jelly beans but they're the exception.


----------



## Mishty

It's 2 am and I've made chili pie: Layered Frtio scoops, canned chili, cream cheese, and cheddar on top...baked. Washed down with a massive amount of cherry Pepsi. Now I want ice cream....


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> It's 2 am and I've made chili pie: Layered Frtio scoops, canned chili, cream cheese, and cheddar on top...baked. Washed down with a massive amount of cherry Pepsi. Now I want ice cream....[/Q
> 
> That sounds delicious!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Scrambled eggs. Now the frig and pantry are officially bare. I love to eat, but I hate shopping for groceries. I need to hire a part-time wife


----------



## CastingPearls

Spinach and swiss (I think) egg white omelet wrap with turkey sausage, compliments of DD.


----------



## fatsweethobbit

Nothing @ the moment but i will prepare myself a dutch treat named...Broodje(bread)Bapao  it's a dough ball with meat inside it..warm it in the little nuke machine..and then get some spicey chilly saus HMMMM :eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Leftovers from last nights dinner from Famous Dave's... pulled barbecue chicken sandwiches, rib tips, a couple of bites of chocolate cake and a bite of key lime pie.


----------



## skilled

Twenty piece nugget meal from McDonalds with a large coke:eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie

Nothing, and it's pissing me OFF.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cold leftover chicken, a pickle and a double vodka rocks.


----------



## ConnieLynn

skilled said:


> Twenty piece nugget meal from McDonalds with a large coke:eat2:



That is probably my one fast food addiction. I know the nuggets are horrible for you, but they are so good! I get 20 nuggets and 4 containers of ranch. And there is nothing like a real coca cola 



CastingPearls said:


> Cold leftover chicken, a pickle and a double vodka rocks.



This is a perfect meal.


----------



## LeoGibson

Right now, shots of Patron with a Shiner Blonde chaser

But in a few hours when I'm done ain't no telling what I'l munch on.


----------



## LeoGibson

Turned out to be corn chips and guacamole and a turkey sub


----------



## bonified

Tortinas made by loacker - everything they do is unreal.View attachment tortina.jpg


You need to find them, order them procure them somehow. Just good god! :eat2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs0stMDeuPo


----------



## Cors

Pork tenderloin with garlic marinade, a cut of extremely salty ham that I should have boiled in a massive pot of water instead of baked, little dinner rolls with delicious Normandy butter and a strawberry banana smoothie.


----------



## SuperMishe

Peanut Butter M&Ms... my latest addiction. Can easily eat a large bag in one day...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Another 'mater sandwich.................taking advantage of all fresh and yummy homegrown goodness for every day it lasts!:smitten::eat2::smitten:

Truely, think about your first store bought, no flavor tomato sometime this winter to come. YUCK! 
<---heading fast to my brother's garden AGAIN!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> *Another 'mater sandwich*.................taking advantage of all fresh and yummy homegrown goodness for every day it lasts!:smitten::eat2::smitten:
> 
> Truely, think about your first store bought, no flavor tomato sometime this winter to come. YUCK!
> <---heading fast to my brother's garden AGAIN!



Hellmans or Dukes? 

Coconut ice cream bar and a large lime & tonic.


----------



## Lovelyone

graham cracker with Nutella. :eat2:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

HELLMANS! LOL!:eat2:


----------



## Shan34

Chicken strips and french fries and I'm soooo hungry each bite is like heaven


----------



## ValentineBBW

Frozen grapes. This is new to me and I think I like 'em


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> HELLMANS! LOL!:eat2:



On a mater sandwich? Blasphemy!


----------



## CastingPearls

You know, it's funny but one of the first things I want to do when I get back to the south is try Dukes. (I missed it the last time) I know I can get it mail order but it just doesn't seem the same. I have a friend in VA who's always trying to get me to try 'nana and Dukes sandwiches or pickles, peanutbutter and Dukes and I'm just dumbfounded but he swears they're great cos they're DUKES. LMAO


----------



## ConnieLynn

CastingPearls said:


> You know, it's funny but one of the first things I want to do when I get back to the south is try Dukes. (I missed it the last time) I know I can get it mail order but it just doesn't seem the same. I have a friend in VA who's always trying to get me to try 'nana and Dukes sandwiches or pickles, peanutbutter and Dukes and I'm just dumbfounded but he swears they're great cos they're DUKES. LMAO



Everything is better with mayo  Hellmans is my brand of choice, but Dukes is good too, and they do taste very different from each other.

In my family I have folks who eat tomato and mayo, bananas and mayo, and sliced pineapple and mayo -- all on white bread of course 

Right now I'm having a double dirty martini and a tasty little snack. I'm surprised at how good this little Lean Cuisine treat is. I _finally_ bought groceries!


----------



## Jon Blaze

I had an apple vinaigrette salad, and this chicken "Roaster" from the supermarket. I just cooked it in a pan. It was a chicken wrapped in bacon, stuffed with pepperoni and peppers.


----------



## CastingPearls

Brinner!!

I fried two English muffins in brown butter, then topped them with two eggs over medium, thick-cut applewood smoked bacon and pepper jack cheese topped with fresh cracked pepper and hot salt. 

Now I'm eating a strip of Flavor-Ices.


----------



## TheMrs

About to have some Stacy's cinnamon sugar pita chips dipped in Nutella


----------



## Fuzzy

Garlic bread.. made with recipe.. oh i can't remember.. batch #231? :eat2:  :doh: :huh:


----------



## HottiMegan

Not eating at the moment but about to snarf down some broccoli cheese soup. It's a mix and i am trying to use up all the food in the house before buying more so i hope it tastes good


----------



## CastingPearls

Just finished some mini black bean chimichangas and a kung-pao steak salad. Oh and a slice of strawberry mango pie with whipped cream. I'm so full I probably won't be eating dinner tonight. Well, maybe a little snack much later. LOL


----------



## Fuzzy

hamburger mushroom cream gravy over mashed potatoes and biscuits, with veggies.

And Brownies!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Right now I'm drinking a big cup of Red Rooibos tea & trying to decide what to eat: eggs or steak?


----------



## shinyapple

It's 4:30am and I just finished eating a big Caesar salad with shredded parmesan and some garlic croutons. Yes, it was garlicky and I need to get up and brush my teeth. I sleep alone, so it's not as big a deal. 

Damn, it tasted good for some reason though!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fried eggs.


----------



## CastingPearls

Toasted buttered English muffins and hot coffee.


----------



## BigCutieQTPie

Lasagna topped with Chorizo and extra cheese! Washing it down with OJ, Pineapple juice and Malibu Rum! The rum was the best part of the meal. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Fried egg sammich with ham and gouda cheese on texas toast ( i made french toast earlier and had some slices left over)


----------



## bmann0413

I just finished eating a slice of chocolate peanut butter cup ice cream cake. That was the first time I EVER ate ice cream cake. All I can say is:

WHY THE HELL DID I HAVE TO SUFFER NEVER KNOWING THE PURE ECSTASY OF HOW ICE CREAM CAKE TASTES?!


----------



## Aust99

Butternut pumpkin risotto...


----------



## Fuzzy

ham, italian sausage, and green pepper thin-crust pizza


----------



## riplee

ValentineBBW said:


> Frozen grapes. This is new to me and I think I like 'em



I'm intrigued. Do they freeze up completely into solid spheres? Do you suck on them or can you chew them though they're frozen. 

PLEASE EXPLAIN!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW

riplee said:


> I'm intrigued. Do they freeze up completely into solid spheres? Do you suck on them or can you chew them though they're frozen.
> 
> PLEASE EXPLAIN!!!



Gladly. First pick them all off the stem, wash and thoroughly dry. I put them in a ziplock bag and tossed 'em into the freezer. They don't freeze 100% solid as if you would have to let them thaw to bite down because you can bite down and chew them up right out of the freezer. I prefer to suck on them a little to warm them up - too much cold hurts my teeth


----------



## TexasTrouble

bmann0413 said:


> I just finished eating a slice of chocolate peanut butter cup ice cream cake. That was the first time I EVER ate ice cream cake. All I can say is:
> 
> WHY THE HELL DID I HAVE TO SUFFER NEVER KNOWING THE PURE ECSTASY OF HOW ICE CREAM CAKE TASTES?!



How did you make it this long without ice cream cake???!!! I was just explaining to a family member the other day about what made one local store "the fancy grocery store." I told her: It has a special freezer section JUST FOR ICE CREAM CAKES [in a hushed and reverent tone]. You know a place is classy when it has it's own ice cream cake section. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Nachos with cheese salsa.


----------



## Fuzzy

When it comes to an ice cream cake.. you must go to Cold Stone. Just saying.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Fuzzy said:


> When it comes to an ice cream cake.. you must go to Cold Stone. Just saying.




Silly Fuzzy.... Carvel's Fudgie the Whale is the standard


----------



## Fuzzy

EvilPrincess said:


> Silly Fuzzy.... Carvel's Fudgie the Whale is the standard



See.. I'd like to embrace this whale.. alas, my closest Carvel location is at least 7 hours drive away...


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Iced tea & chocolate pudding.


----------



## HottiMegan

organic raspberries.. so yum!


----------



## LeoGibson

ConnieLynn said:


> Hellmans or Dukes?



If'n it ain't Dukes,you might as well go head put the bread away.You ain't got no Dukes,you ain't got a sammich.


----------



## LeoGibson

Cold leftover fried chicken and a great big slab of watermelon.
I'm gonna be so bummed when the good ones they grow around here go out of season.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> organic raspberries.. so yum!



If I have a raspberry patch in my backyard (from which I've harvested about 12 cups this year) that I've never ever sprayed with chemicals... are they considered organic?


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> organic raspberries.. so yum!


I was growing blackberries in a pot on my back deck. A bear ran off with it.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> If I have a raspberry patch in my backyard (from which I've harvested about 12 cups this year) that I've never ever sprayed with chemicals... are they considered organic?



probably. Costco had a six pack of organic raspberries. I just thought they were so sweet like candy and really delicious. I don't know if they're any better than regular. I paired some with some local strawberries i got from the farmers market this morning for breakfast.. that was heaven.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> I was growing blackberries in a pot on my back deck. A bear ran off with it.



aww that sucks!


----------



## mpls_girl26

Fuzzy said:


> If I have a raspberry patch in my backyard (from which I've harvested about 12 cups this year) that I've never ever sprayed with chemicals... are they considered organic?



technically the organic status has more to do with the soil. It takes YEARS for a farmer to be certified organic because you have to do so much with the soil. It's not just about spraying or using chemicals on the actual plants/veggies.


----------



## TexasTrouble

mpls_girl26 said:


> technically the organic status has more to do with the soil. It takes YEARS for a farmer to be certified organic because you have to do so much with the soil. It's not just about spraying or using chemicals on the actual plants/veggies.



It depends on what you mean by "organic." If you mean "certified organic" this relates to all the rules and regulations that farmers follow according to law. It has to do with not using any genetically modified organisms, avoiding many synthetic fertilizers, etc. The problem is it can be very costly and time consuming to get that designation (like mpls_girl26 said), so a lot of small farmers may follow organic principles but not get to actually use the official labels. 
So, in short, you're not technically "organic," but I would still be happy to take any extra berries you had laying around.


----------



## Fuzzy

I've learned the hard way that the best method of maintaining a thriving raspberry patch is to.. do nothing. I've got it located in the NE corner of the yard, protected from wind damage and dry desert heat by a high fence and retaining wall to the north, and a HUGE willow tree to the south and east. 

Unfortunately, I can't grow tomatoes to save my life.


----------



## Fuzzy

oh.. um.. I'm eating a bacon jalapeno pepper jack cheeseburger with salt-n-malt vinegar fries and a diet coke with Hershey's Syrup.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Potato Chips with Cold Chili-from-a-can as a dipping sauce, a Diet Coke [bleh] and a Racer Bar.


----------



## MisticalMisty

hard boiled eggs and mini pepperoni chips.


----------



## HottiMegan

TexasTrouble said:


> It depends on what you mean by "organic." If you mean "certified organic" this relates to all the rules and regulations that farmers follow according to law. It has to do with not using any genetically modified organisms, avoiding many synthetic fertilizers, etc. The problem is it can be very costly and time consuming to get that designation (like mpls_girl26 said), so a lot of small farmers may follow organic principles but not get to actually use the official labels.
> So, in short, you're not technically "organic," but I would still be happy to take any extra berries you had laying around.



I took a class on feeding the world in college and had to interview a local farmer. He told me basically that it's really expensive to be certified organic so he farms organically but not certified. He told me of all the different bugs he uses to keep the bad ones out. It was an interesting interview. I think the prohibitive cost to get certified is why a lot of organic produce is twice the price of regular produce. nearly 10 years later and i still go to the guys stand at the farmers market. He has great lettuce


----------



## HottiMegan

I''m munching on frosted flakes


----------



## Fuzzy

cheddar and jack cheese quesadillas on whole wheat torts with salsa


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just returned from Fogo De Chão with my girlfriend. Delicious meat massacre. lol
I don't think I ate as much meat as I did the last time I was there (Where I probably had over 400$ worth of meat lol), but I did have a good bit. Sausage, bacon wrapped chicken, filet mignon, Picanha (Which I lurve lol), lamb chops, Parmesan pork, some guarana... Happiness


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Brown rice & veggies.


----------



## MrBob

Had some of my secret recipe chilli earlier...am now paying the price for loving that much spice!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Fig Newtons Broken up over Vanilla Ice Cream, and a cup of Bag-Brewed Lipton Iced Tea.


----------



## bettylulu

Salad with candied walnuts, dried cranberries, granny smith apples, chicken on a bed of greens with raspberry vinaigrette dressing (ordered out, I normally am not that motivated to make something that put together and doesn't involve the microwave).


----------



## ConnieLynn

The ultimate at home junk food combo. With diet A&W instead of the SoBe (white peach oolong tea) that I want because I was too lazy to bring the rest of the shopping bags up the stairs.

View attachment 96380


----------



## Fuzzy

Samoas. From a box I had in the deep freezer.


----------



## Fuzzy

pepperoni and cheddar cheese quesadillas with salsa..


----------



## HottiMegan

ooh a quesadilla.. i think that's waht i'm about to have! Maybe with a tofu burger stuck in.. i got some really good ones at Trader Joes the other day


----------



## FredtheFA

monster slim jim tabasco spiced


----------



## Fuzzy

Embarcadero... southwestern grilled chicken and a blend of gormet cheeses with pesto sauce on a sourdough crust...


----------



## Ahimsa

Artisan vanilla and chocolate ice cream :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

bbq vienna sausages (right out of the can!) :blush:


----------



## one2one

Homemade toffee, almond, chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## TheMrs

Not so unusual for me.

A bowl of vanilla ice cream with melted Nutella over...

Mmm, yeah


----------



## CastingPearls

Two Eggo waffles slathered in butter and Mrs. Butterworth.


----------



## Fuzzy

An attempt at something following no recipe, just an idea I had this evening:

a dulce de leche cream cheese crepe..

edited to add.. maybe its a dulce de leche cheesecake crepe.. hmm. :huh:

further edited to add.. mix up some cheesecake filling with no eggs; spoon into a pastry bag. Squeeze filling onto one half of a crepe, drizzle dulce de leche on top and roll the crepe. Repeat.


----------



## riplee

ValentineBBW said:


> Gladly. First pick them all off the stem, wash and thoroughly dry. I put them in a ziplock bag and tossed 'em into the freezer. They don't freeze 100% solid as if you would have to let them thaw to bite down because you can bite down and chew them up right out of the freezer. I prefer to suck on them a little to warm them up - too much cold hurts my teeth



Thanks. I'll have to give it a go sometime.



Graham crackers with peanut butter.



Stomach (to mouth): Suck on that.

Mouth: Gladly!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Atkins chocolate peanut butter bar. They're surprisingly good.


----------



## Mishty

Cold Little Caesars pepperoni pizza, with their buffalo ranch sauce, crazy bread nuked with the red dipping sauce ,pork fried rice and chocolate skim milk.


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover baked potato with butter and cucumber ranch dressing


----------



## Jon Blaze

Chicken Tikka Masala. But it was from a box. LOL. I've never really had Indian food, so I wanted to try something close to it. I think I'll try to make it sometime now though. Maybe this weekend. It was really good.


----------



## Lovelyone

A huge deli pickle from Jimmy John's. mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Fuzzy

Jon Blaze said:


> Chicken Tikka Masala. But it was from a box. LOL. I've never really had Indian food, so I wanted to try something close to it. I think I'll try to make it sometime now though. Maybe this weekend. It was really good.



One of the things that got me hooked on Indian was to go to a an Indian Buffet. (well, more than one.. the first one I tried was really sparse..) The hard part was trying to remember all the names of the dishes.


----------



## Fuzzy

oh.. a *Dark* snickers bar


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I'm about to have some vanilla Greek yogurt. Mmmm, so thick & creamy.


----------



## Gingembre

Leek & potato soup...nom nom.


----------



## shinyapple

Red sauce over spaghetti with meatballs. I tried a new recipe for the meatballs, baked them for a half hour, then let them finish cooking in the sauce. Total simmer time for the sauce was about three and a half hours and holy crap...this is some good stuff. I'm wishing I'd doubled it so I could freeze half!


----------



## Fuzzy

shinyapple said:


> Red sauce over spaghetti with meatballs. I tried a new recipe for the meatballs, baked them for a half hour, then let them finish cooking in the sauce. Total simmer time for the sauce was about three and a half hours and holy crap...this is some good stuff. I'm wishing I'd doubled it so I could freeze half!



Yummy... and I'm all out of rep.


----------



## MrBob

Welsh rarebit, essentially a fancified cheese on toast...it's good.


----------



## MisticalMisty

shinyapple said:


> Red sauce over spaghetti with meatballs. I tried a new recipe for the meatballs, baked them for a half hour, then let them finish cooking in the sauce. Total simmer time for the sauce was about three and a half hours and holy crap...this is some good stuff. I'm wishing I'd doubled it so I could freeze half!



I don't even bother cooking my meatballs ahead of time..I get my sauce to a heavy simmer and drop them in for 4 hours. Soooooo stinking goooood


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Two beef patties stuufed with bleu cheese and french fries


----------



## Lamia

I cheese lovers pizza with extra cheese pepperoni and extra mushrooms. Of course it's Pizza Hut so the "extra cheese" still does't cover the whole pizza which makes me mad. I don't want sauce peaking through half of it. GRRR!


----------



## Fuzzy

brats with cheese, pickles on the side..


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Diet Pink Lemonade.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade pasta salad with greek yogurt-based ranch dressing, shredded cheese, pepperoni, and sliced black olive


----------



## MrBob

In about 20 minutes I'll be eating Penne Arrabiata...simple but delicious. Plus, it's a good way to get my chilli pepper fix early in the day!


----------



## MrBob

It was awesomeness itself. Might add this one to the brokeass eating thread given how cheap it is...and so easy to prepare.


----------



## spiritangel

I am in sushi heaven it may just be a couple of long rolls but omg its so nice to have a real sushi place in nowra


----------



## Mishty

Grilled ham and swiss, mini dill pickles, and extra sharp cheddar kettle chips.
Pepsi + cherries = yum-oh!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Sugar Free Red Bulls.
After I get off this board, I've got sooo much work to get done.


----------



## HottiMegan

Loma Linda Linkettes. 
They are my favorite kind of vegetarian hot dog. I'm so bad that i only open the can when i'm alone so i don't have to share.. Then i hide them in the fridge to sneak some lol.


----------



## Fuzzy

Special Dark with Almonds..


----------



## AlexRobinson

Cheese Steak!! :eat1:


----------



## Mishty

Canned sausage gravy, frozen Grans biscuits and kool-aide.
Man oh man, I'm so surprised at how good it actually is..... I may stop makin' the real thing forever.



Naw, it ain't *that* great,yo.


----------



## Amatrix

Hahaha ^^^^ That... 

Um... I am eating everything. Seriously. Nothing is safe tonight.

So far it has been Wendy's salad, burgers, chicken sammies, frosty/s, chicken nuggets, pizza, energy drink... soda and lots and lots of soda...chocolates, juice, popcorn, ice cream and more...I started eating when I got off work, took a break/showered.

Now I am eating sour patch kids, looking for the next victim... oh pralines and coffee at 4 am sounds awesome!:wubu:


----------



## Mishty

Amatrix said:


> Now I am eating sour patch kids, looking for the next victim... oh pralines and coffee at 4 am sounds awesome!:wubu:



I've been like that all weekend, the very number of Sour Patch Kids I've gnawed on is kind of scary. 


Right now I'm eating, Catalina dressing, over sharp cheddar cheese, then rolled in slices of turkey. Got a few pickles, a bag of beef jerky, a pack of cream horns, and some leftover fried rice.

I really want soup, some kinda hot, thick soup, with oyster crackers.


----------



## starr416

Honey Nut Cheerios and Almond Milk :eat2::eat1:


----------



## Sweet Tooth

My soooo-not-authentic enchiladas. Rice, shredded chicken, shredded cheese, enchilada sauce in whole wheat tortillas with more enchilada sauce and cheese on top.

It's filling but doesn't make me feel like a slug. Plus, I can make it using stuff that means minimal prep for me [think quality canned chicken or rotisserie chicken]. And there will be leftovers for tomorrow after work.


----------



## CuteyChubb

A blueberry cake donut and coffee.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade vanilla ice cream


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Cheerios & lemonade.


----------



## CastingPearls

bruschetta with caponata, brie and roasted garlic hummus.


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought some sliced and packaged apples for Max's lunch but i can't stop eating them! They're so crisp and sweet! Alex and I are splitting a bag of them.


----------



## Amatrix

*wipes fingers before typing...*

Fried chicken, corn on the cob and smashed potatoes.

Big glass of sweet tea, and for dessert fudge.


----------



## Lovelyone

*also wipes fingers before typing*
I am eating Artisan style Chipotle tostitos with some tostitos queso cheese. Yum!


----------



## BriannaBombshell

I am eating cheetos, and a tea! Gotta love it eh?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I just finished off a plate of blue corn tortilla chips w/ melted cheddar cheese & guacamole.
I'm also having a big cup of mixed chai, rooibos, oolong & green teas and a giant peach for dessert.


----------



## Tracyarts

My afternoon health nut pick-me-up! I'm drinking a glass of kombucha with a little bit of pure concord grape juice concentrate mixed in it. Going to have dark chocolate and some almonds too. 

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

Garden Veggie Straws.. They're like chips in straw form. The kids like them and i can't stop eating them either


----------



## ValentineBBW

HottiMegan said:


> Garden Veggie Straws.. They're like chips in straw form. The kids like them and i can't stop eating them either



Are these the Sensible Portions brand? If so try the cheese straws, they are yummy too!


----------



## HottiMegan

yeah, they're sensible portions.. i haven't seen the cheese ones.. i must look for them!  I got a huge bag of the veggie ones at costco for the boys


----------



## ValentineBBW

HottiMegan said:


> yeah, they're sensible portions.. i haven't seen the cheese ones.. i must look for them!  I got a huge bag of the veggie ones at costco for the boys



The Apple Cinnamon are also quite good for when you have a sweet tooth.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Atkins chocolate peanut butter bar. It's surprisingly delicious.


----------



## CastingPearls

SnackWell's fudge drizzled caramel popcorn. I love these itty-bitty bags!


----------



## Lovelyone

Mountain trail mix with almonds, peanuts, raisins, cashews, and M&M's


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Left over guacamole and chips from the Mexican restaurant from lunch :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

fortune cookie from the Chinese buffet..


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I just had a nectarine, a pluot, and red & green grapes. Mmm, I love fruit!


----------



## CastingPearls

Jamaican beef patty.


----------



## EvilPrincess

nothing 

I need popsicles - multiple popsicles.


----------



## Fuzzy

An attempt at homemade fried chimichangas. I need more practice.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Fuzzy said:


> An attempt at homemade fried chimichangas. I need more practice.



I volunteer to be a taste tester, over 20 years in Texas, I know my chimichangas.... and always remember cover them in cheese sauce, that will hide most mistakes.


----------



## Amatrix

chips and salsa... homemade salsa my district manager made for me as a welcome to "the management" gift... hahaha. It has peaches, oranges, mango and banana peppers with some jalapeno peppers. Not super hot, more sweet hot which I dig very much.

:eat2: Eyeballing that toblerone for reals.


----------



## Mishty

Rotisserie lemon pepper chicken, Kings sweet bread,potato salad, and blueberry apple juice. For dessert I've got blueberry,apple and peach pies, half pound of sour patch kids and a pint of blueberry cream piee ice cream.


----------



## Tracyarts

Snacking on caramelized walnuts and drinking some tea.

Tracy


----------



## seavixen

I have a big, juicy peach. It's sooooooo yummy.


----------



## Isa

Sliced brisket with macaroni salad on the side. Going back for seconds!


----------



## Fuzzy

These.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Two grilled cheese sammiches and:






Even though the instructions said to make it with water, since I usually make tomato soup with milk I decided to make this with milk, too. It doesn't really taste any different than regular tomato soup to me (and not as good). I'll have to pick it up again on my next shopping trip and try it with water. It sounded so good!


----------



## Chimpi

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Two grilled cheese sammiches and:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the instructions said to make it with water, since I usually make tomato soup with milk I decided to make this with milk, too. It doesn't really taste any different than regular tomato soup to me (and not as good). I'll have to pick it up again on my next shopping trip and try it with water. It sounded so good!



Wherever would you get the craving to have that?!

Currently eating (and having a food orgasm for): Broiled ribeye steak (season with garlic salt, seasoned salt, Montreal steak seasoning and pepper), mashed potatoes and broccoli/carrots/cauliflower with cheese. /drooooooooooooool


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A pint of Ben and Jerry's Mint Chocolate Cookie.


----------



## HottiMegan

dark chocolate peanut m&ms


----------



## Fuzzy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Two grilled cheese sammiches and:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the instructions said to make it with water, since I usually make tomato soup with milk I decided to make this with milk, too. It doesn't really taste any different than regular tomato soup to me (and not as good). I'll have to pick it up again on my next shopping trip and try it with water. It sounded so good!



I'm curious why its orange...


----------



## Fuzzy

Doritos Stadium Nacho (yes, its back!) and salsa


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

...it's made from orange tomatoes, lol. 

Here's the press release from last year: http://investor.campbellsoupcompany...8650&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1478441&highlight=


----------



## Fuzzy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ...it's made from orange tomatoes, lol.
> 
> Here's the press release from last year: http://investor.campbellsoupcompany...8650&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1478441&highlight=





> ...They will be available for a limited time only at select locations of Food Lion, Fred Meyer, Giant Eagle and Price Chopper stores...



Is this quote true?  I think my closest Fred Meyer is 100 miles away.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Fuzzy said:


> Is this quote true?  I think my closest Fred Meyer is 100 miles away.



No, that was from 2010. I think I picked it up this year at Walmart.


----------



## Fuzzy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> No, that was from 2010. I think I picked it up this year at Walmart.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I just had a couple of slices of taco pizza & a can of diet Seagram's Ginger Ale mixed w/ a can of Lime La Croix.


----------



## Lovelyone

A fried egg sandwich and cheese (which I settled on cos someone at my fixins for fajitas)


----------



## CastingPearls

Roasted garlic hummus and pita chips. A little chunk of brie and half a piece of cold leftover chicken.


----------



## Fuzzy

Its 44F out there.. I made some homemade chicken noodle soup. :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm on a cheese stuffed soft pretzel kick.. and that is what i'm eating right now with some mustard to dip it in


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> Its 44F out there.. I made some homemade chicken noodle soup. :eat1:



GEEZ! You're so lucky! It's going to be close to 100 here today!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Just ate a platter of nachos for lunch....corn tortilla chips topped with chili, shredded colby jack, sour cream, diced tomatoes, black olives, jalpeno slices, and sprinkled with Tabasco. Washed it do with a Diet Coke.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am ashamed to say that I had me 6 pieces of homemade French toast with maple syrup. Don't usually eat that much but I was a bit hungry.


----------



## Fuzzy

Beijing beef and mandarin chicken from Panda Express


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fuzzy said:


> Beijing beef and mandarin chicken from Panda Express



My two faves from there. Throw in some chow mein and it's perfect


----------



## Captain Save

Chicken Fajitas with pineapple and papaya pieces, finished with a cranberry and vodka.

Comfortably numb right about now...


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Tab & diet ginger ale.
It's delicious mixed together.


----------



## Fuzzy

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Tab & diet ginger ale.
> It's delicious mixed together.



Which brand Ginger Ale? Canananada Dry, Shasta, Stewart's, or Vernors?

Seriously.. this I want to try.


----------



## Fuzzy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Two grilled cheese sammiches and:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the instructions said to make it with water, since I usually make tomato soup with milk I decided to make this with milk, too. It doesn't really taste any different than regular tomato soup to me (and not as good). I'll have to pick it up again on my next shopping trip and try it with water. It sounded so good!



To me, it tastes like spaghettiOs, without the Os.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Told ya. lol. Sorry you didn't like it, either.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

5 Buck Cheesy Gordita Box with Mountain Dew and a Beefy 5 Layer Burrito from Taco Bell.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ScreamingChicken said:


> 5 Buck Cheesy Gordita Box with Mountain Dew and a Beefy 5 Layer Burrito from Taco Bell.



If it's Baja Blast I officially hate you, lol.


----------



## Isa

Chocolate cake!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Fuzzy said:


> Which brand Ginger Ale? Canananada Dry, Shasta, Stewart's, or Vernors?
> 
> Seriously.. this I want to try.



Seagram's. 
I've tried it with Canada Dry as well.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If it's Baja Blast I officially hate you, lol.



I am still in your good graces....it was an an original Mountain Dew.


----------



## Lovelyone

a bowl of raisin nut crunch cereal with milk


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ScreamingChicken said:


> I am still in your good graces....it was an an original Mountain Dew.



Whew. That was a close one!


----------



## Cynthia

Granny Smith applesauce sprinkled with roasted, sliced almonds
+
dried green beans dipped in Chinese mustard (the sinus-blasting mustard served on restaurant tables, not the wimpy stuff in packets)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Cold "Little Ceasers" Pizza and Cheesy Bread, a Chocolate Cake Donut, Honey Roasted Peanuts, and a jug of Tea. _[/MunchyMunchMunchMunch]_


----------



## Mishty

I just wanted orange juice and a banana, but then I noticed all the fruit and just went crazy, and made a very yummy fruit salad: Raspberries,strawberries, Clementine oranges,bananas, canned cubed pears, and a handful of dried apples. I moistened it with orange juice, and I'm thinking I might add plain yogurt to half..... So far it's so cold and tart. :eat2:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I'm having a can of diet SLAP-Walmart's cheap version of Red Bull. 
However, with 25% more caffeine, SLAP is a lot better. MMM.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Tortilla chips with Cheese Soup on them, Tortilla sheeps with a packet of "Tomato Pesto Albacore Tuna" [OHMYGOD SO GOOD!], honey roasted peanuts, jug of tea.


----------



## CastingPearls

Blueberry Greek yogurt with a dollop of local honey


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Jumbo sized flaky biscuits with butter and coffee with Irish cream creamer.


----------



## Captain Save

I'm having dark chocolate with almonds and a cup of espresso. I can feel my brain crackling with electricity and zooming throught the partly cloudy sky, and I wonder only briefly if I should stop...

Too much is never enough.
:bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> I'm having dark chocolate with almonds and a cup of espresso. I can feel my brain crackling with electricity and zooming throught the partly cloudy sky, and I wonder only briefly if I should stop...
> 
> Too much is never enough.
> :bounce:


 
Junkie!


----------



## Captain Save

Hey! I can quit anytime I want; I've got it fully under control....oh, shit; I _am_ a junkie!


----------



## Lovelyone

a piece of cheese danish a bbq chicken lunch meat sandwich and an Arizona sweet tea without lemon. :eat2:.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I made a Kwik Trip run [it's a gas station/convenience store] and got a cheeseburger, chicken patty sandwich, two egg rolls, cheese puffs, and a blue raspberry soda. Definitely enjoying it right now<3


----------



## EMH1701

Chili verde leftovers. Good stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy

Dr. Pepper Ten. (10 calories per serving, 20 for the bottle. 84mg caffiene/20oz)







Sorry Ladies.. its not for you.


----------



## Captain Save

I'm having an obscenely monstrous stack of flapjacks swimming in syrup and butter. I'm _really_ not going to want to do any more weekend housework after I'm done with this.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I'm having a chocolate-peanut butter Atkins bar & a can of diet SLAP. 
I'm trying to pull an all-nighter. I've got lots of stuff to do after this.




Fuzzy said:


> Dr. Pepper Ten. (10 calories per serving, 20 for the bottle. 84mg caffiene/20oz)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Ladies.. its not for you.




If I can handle diet SLAP (100 mg. caffeine per serving, 200mg. for the whole can) I can handle diet Dr.Pepper Ten. 
Mmm, I can't wait to try it.


----------



## agnieszka

ben &jerry's baked alaska


----------



## Captain Save

As the rich hues of falling autumn leaves paint a colorful vista outside my window, I'm having oatmeal with cranberries and cinnamon apples.


----------



## Fuzzy

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I'm having a chocolate-peanut butter Atkins bar & a can of diet SLAP.
> I'm trying to pull an all-nighter. I've got lots of stuff to do after this.
> 
> If I can handle diet SLAP (100 mg. caffeine per serving, 200mg. for the whole can) I can handle diet Dr.Pepper Ten.
> Mmm, I can't wait to try it.



I'm not sure what the marketing department of Dr. Pepper was trying to achieve by the gender restriction.. other than trying to get more women to try it.  However, it does not taste like diet. And.. erm.. the *burps* are much stronger like the original formula.


----------



## Tad

left over butternut squash / shrimp / coconut cream curry. SO yummy!


----------



## Surlysomething

Pumpkin cream cheese muffin from Starbucks.
We're celebrating the birth of a co-workers first child.

Welcome to the world, Jacques!


----------



## 1love_emily

Dark Chocolate M&Ms... mmmmmmm


----------



## one2one

The last bit of salmon chowder and some pumpkin bread with almond butter.


----------



## lovelocs

Chicken primavera.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I'm having a chicken Gyros & a can of diet LOOP Energy Drink-Kmart's knock-off of red bull. MMM


----------



## Fuzzy

Walgreen's brand spanish peanuts.


----------



## Lovelyone

im not eating anything, but I'd sell my right kidney for some Long John Silvers and a hot fudge brownie sundae.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Hot buttered popcorn and chocolate double dipped peanuts.


----------



## Shan34

ScreamingChicken said:


> Hot buttered popcorn and chocolate double dipped peanuts.



Think you might need help eating that? 

Cookies N Cream Ice cream :happy:


----------



## MrBob

Toast, plenty of salty butter.

Doesn't compare to last night's spaghetti & meatballs, I think I have now reached perfection with the recipe, it cannot possibly get better.


----------



## snuggletiger

Hostess Powdered donettes.


----------



## Surlysomething

Fresh, hot coffee with milk and sugar and an apple crisp granola bar.


----------



## snuggletiger

how is the apple crisp granola bar?


----------



## Fuzzy

Papa Murphy's Papa's Pepperoni


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chinese takout...A spicy, citrus shrimp and tempura battered chunks of chicken with a spicy brown over steamed rice with an eggroll. The portions where so generous that I ate a little more than half and didn't even touch the hot & sour soup (care to guess whay my lunch for tomorrow is going to be?)


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover chorizo, potato, egg, and cheese breastfast burritos..


----------



## GTAFA

sliced macintosh apple dipped in honey that's on the edge of solid (really thick but still flows), alternated with a sharp cheddar


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

A giant peach, a plum and diet ginger ale.


----------



## CastingPearls

The last dregs of a jar of Nutella.


----------



## Lovelyone

Raisin Nut Crunch Cereal with sliced banana and cold milk.


----------



## spiritangel

A peters drumstick (icecream in a waffle cone with chocolate and penuts) followed by croissants with boysenberry jam


----------



## Cynthia

heated V8 juice with minced garlic, red pepper flakes, and a smidgen of coffee creamer -- a surprisingly tasty, simple cup of soup.


----------



## Fuzzy

Diet Coke with Hershey's Syrup. (from happy hour at Sonic)


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Cynthia said:


> heated V8 juice with minced garlic, red pepper flakes, and a smidgen of coffee creamer -- a surprisingly tasty, simple cup of soup.



What flavor coffee creamer? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Bigrcasey

Chocolate Chip cookie dough and milk!


----------



## Tracyarts

roasted pumpkin seed kernels and a juice fizzy (a can of La Croix cran-raspberry flavored sparkling water mixed with a couple tablespoons of pure concord grape juice concentrate). 

Tracy


----------



## GTAFA

i just had a coffee with a fruity sweet scone...GRRR i asked for cheddar (this is at the Toronto chain Second Cup), but the person wasn't listening. Still, it's not half bad with a coffee, first time i had one. 

....i am having a 'had fruity-sweet but wanting cheesy-savory" moment. Oh well.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Lunch from a couple of hours ago was tuna salad made with hot & spicy mayo and a sweet & spicy dill relish, tortilla chips, and a Diet Mountain Dew.


----------



## Fuzzy

(chewing) Dubble Bubble brand gum.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Jumbo Iced Tea glass full of green grapes, terrifically sweet and from SAM's of all places.


----------



## one2one

A fortune cookie. My fortune says, "Go confidently in the direction of your dreams."


----------



## AngelaDevil

Apples with peanut butter :3

Although the peanut butter is the natural kind, which isn't as yummy as regular peanut butter.


----------



## Tracyarts

Mixed grain hot cereal with cinnamon and a little butter and honey, as well as cottage cheese with Penzey's Fox Point seasoning sprinkled on top.

Tracy


----------



## Skye23

Saltine crackers with butter.


----------



## Fuzzy

$5 Hot-n-Ready Little Caesars Pepperoni pizza.. at least they remembered to cut it this time.


----------



## Deven

Fuzzy said:


> $5 Hot-n-Ready Little Caesars Pepperoni pizza.. at least they remembered to cut it this time.



Remember it's only 5 bucks... you get what you pay for 

My husband is amazing and went out and got me hot wings and chocolate milk!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

crackers and cherry flavored 7-up


----------



## Captain Save

Scrambled eggs and bacon wrapped in tandoori roti, washed down with cranberry and ruby red grapefruit juices and finished with a steaming hot cup of espresso.


----------



## Tracyarts

Vegetable soup & cheese toast


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I just made my Chicken Meatball and Tortellini Soup. It was soooooooo good!!! :eat1:

Recipe Here 

View attachment Soup.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

That looks sooooo good!!


I just had a banana and a piece of chicken. (well, most of the chicken. I shared with a demanding cat)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

- Pumpkin Spice cupcakes with cream cheese frosting
- Chocolate Chip Cookies
- Crackers with cream cheese and local-made spicy plum chutney on them
- Apple cider


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm eating some sugar cookies and drinking some red wine--Feeling a little tipsy. Oopsie!


----------



## Orchid

for sunday lunch I am eating sushi now


----------



## spiritangel

birthday cake made by myself


----------



## Mozz

spiritangel said:


> birthday cake made by myself



That sounds so good! i just got up.... i might make me some eggs:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover porterhouse steak


----------



## TexasTrouble

Pumpkin pie fro-yo. So good. I'm on a pumpkin-lovin' foodie mission to try something new with pumpkin each week.


----------



## This1Yankee

Caramel Crunch 'N Munch. Popcorn, peanuts, caramel all melted together.


----------



## spiritangel

bad me birthday cake again (well someone has to eat it it has a block of organic dark chocolate in it)


----------



## EMH1701

Daily glass of red wine.


----------



## Fuzzy

smoked kippers and saltines (doused with sriracha)


----------



## Gingembre

Chicken & mushroom soup. :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

THEEEEE BESTEST broccoli in garlic sauce from a Chinese place that's celebrating their centennial  I have chow mein too but want some broccoli first


----------



## Tracyarts

A big glass of hibiscus-ginger-lime iced tea, and chewing on a couple pieces of good old pink bubble gum I lifted from the Trick or Treater bowl when I came back into the computer room. LOL!

Tracy


----------



## lovelocs

Just finished some oatmeal with a mixture of nuts and dried fruits, and a generous dollop of butter.


----------



## Dromond

I just had a delightful glass (more of a cup really) of fresh squeezed orange juice. I mean, I took oranges out of the fridge and juiced them. Beats the hell out of anything you could buy at the store. :eat2:

Edited to add: they were VALENCIA oranges from Winter Garden, Florida. *blissful sigh*


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

millerclark said:


> just eat fried egg.



Hey, that's what I'm having for breakfast.


----------



## Dromond

Oatmeal. :eat1:


----------



## GTAFA

Stolichnaya (neat) vodka, chocolate/cappucino frozen yoghurt, fresh raspberries 
,.....(plus the NFL)


----------



## MisticalMisty

Country style ribs that just came off the grill and some kiwi berries.


----------



## out.of.habit

MisticalMisty said:


> Country style ribs that just came off the grill and some kiwi berries.




Ohhhhh to be where grilling was still an entirely viable option for cooking.  

Wait. What are kiwi berries?!


----------



## out.of.habit

Also: Triple Grande Salted Caramel Mocha, actually a little cold now, though. Still lovely!


----------



## Fuzzy

penny candy from the black cauldron.. for the kids who brave the scary walk to my doorstop.


----------



## MisticalMisty

out.of.habit said:


> Ohhhhh to be where grilling was still an entirely viable option for cooking.
> 
> Wait. What are kiwi berries?!



They are the size of a grape and look like a kiwi on the inside..they taste like a kiwi too.

Here's a link!

http://www.kiwiberry.com/kiwi berries css.htm


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Caramel rice cakes & diet Sun Drop pop.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Big hunk &#8216;o’ meat and cheese sandwich. (Salami, Ham, Turkey, Chicken, Roast Beef, Pastrami, Provolone, Muenster, and Colby Cheese with Dijon mustard and dill pickle &#8216;stacker’ slices on French Bread.) A bowl of chips and Taco Dip. And 60 oz of Iced Tea <3 Best Midnight Snack EVER. xD


----------



## CastingPearls

Shrimp and seafood salad with a chunk of REALLY good bread.


----------



## penguin

I just had to try one of the evil choc mint muffins I've been baking for a friend's birthday party. Just to make sure they're good enough to share. Maybe they're too good and I should keep them for myself...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Chocolate Covered Pretzels. Zomfg.<3


----------



## Webmaster

Just bread. As far as I am concerned, there are few things as good as a freshly baked loaf of my favorite Artisan bread (which for me is the French Bread de la Campagne from the Pain Pour Deux (Bread for Two) series at the Raleys/Nob Hill/Belair chain). Smells and tastes delicious.


----------



## smithnwesson

Oh Yeah! 

We've got a good French bakery a couple of blocks away. There's nothing like a good loaf of real bread (yeast, flour, water, and salt --nothing else). Crusty on the outside and chewy inside.

A little high-quality butter (like Plugra) or EVO doesn't hurt, but isn't really necessary.

Now I'm starving and have got to go to bed (night shifts).

Damn your eyes, Conrad. I hope you're happy now. 

 - Jim


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover beef chorizo, fried potatoes, scrambled egg, and cheese.. intended to be wrapped in a tortilla.. if I had any.


----------



## Windigo

Tea and honey-orange cookies my mom baked :wubu:


----------



## Webmaster

Had a hot dog and burger buffet ON the field of Cowboy Stadium in Arlington tonite. The dogs and burgers were actually delicious, and walking up and down the field was quite an experience.


----------



## Deven

Webmaster said:


> Had a hot dog and burger buffet ON the field of Cowboy Stadium in Arlington tonite. The dogs and burgers were actually delicious, and walking up and down the field was quite an experience.



Jealous.

I'm having a bowl of leftover homemade chicken soup... yum!


----------



## HottiMegan

turtle pie


----------



## Dromond

Refried beans, topped with cheese, and scooped up with tortilla chips. :eat2:


----------



## smithnwesson

HottiMegan said:


> turtle pie


Care to elaborate just a bit? I ain't never et no turtle pie (not that I know of, anyway). 

- Jim


----------



## AuntHen

navel oranges. they are so sweet and juicy and I must need Vitamin C because they taste like nectar and ambrosia!


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover enchilada casserole (stack corn tortillas, ground beef, pepper-jack cheese and chile colorado sauce)


----------



## HottiMegan

smithnwesson said:


> Care to elaborate just a bit? I ain't never et no turtle pie (not that I know of, anyway).
> 
> - Jim



It has a chocolate cookie crust with some form of ice cream, dont think it's quite vanilla. In the ice cream part, there are pods of caramel. on the top of the pie there are pecans and chocolate drizzled all over it and it's quite yummy. I put extra caramel on it.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I just had 2 cans of the new Dr. Pepper 10.
Much tastier than the old diet Dr. Pepper.




fat9276 said:


> navel oranges. they are so sweet and juicy and I must need Vitamin C because they taste like nectar and ambrosia!



Now I'm craving fruit.


----------



## HottiMegan

I haven't been eating much lately but i got a warm loaf of dutch crunch bread and some provolone cheese and that was a totally great snack. (I haven't eaten until now so you could call it a meal too)


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> It has a chocolate cookie crust with some form of ice cream, dont think it's quite vanilla. In the ice cream part, there are pods of caramel. on the top of the pie there are pecans and chocolate drizzled all over it and it's quite yummy. *I put extra caramel on it.*



The extra caramel bit reminded me of this classic:


----------



## Windigo

Chocolate cream puffs.. Heaven :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> The extra caramel bit reminded me of this classic:



ha ha ha. I couldn't finish my last serving of the stuff because it was too sweet  I think i'm getting older.. super sweet stuff can only be handled a few bites here and there.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Gyros & salad.


----------



## CastingPearls

Vanilla cherry fudge


----------



## LeoGibson

Chorizo and eggs and hashbrowns. Followed by warm tortillas with butter, sugar,and cinnamon. Topped off with some freshly ground French Roast coffee.


----------



## Mishty

HottiMegan said:


> ..... pods of caramel.




I just whimpered. :blush:


----------



## Dromond

Turtle tracks ice cream! :bounce:


----------



## cinnamitch

Rotini topped with a sauce made from crushed tomatoes a bit of olive oil, garlic, onion, zucchini and smoked sausage.


----------



## Deven

Pork, Sauerkraut, and home made mashed potatoes :eat1:


----------



## Windigo

Tea and spice cookies with sugar and roasted almonds 


They look like this:






yum! :happy:


----------



## agnieszka

toasted waffles with quark (fat free soft cheese) and papaya jam


----------



## LeoGibson

bullseye chocolate cream, white cream, and glazed donuts from Shipley's with coffee and whole milk. yum.


----------



## Shan34

Gardetto's. Italian Recipe. Yummy


----------



## one2one

An Italian cheese soaked in herbs, spices and wine. I can't recall the name of it, though.


----------



## Deven

I'm going to regret this:

Chicken bacon hot pockets...

What I'm craving that will have to wait:

Scrapple, eggs, and cheese on toast.


----------



## Windigo

Lunch: toast with salted butter and soft pillowy scrambled eggs; and blueberry juice .. Yum :eat2:


----------



## spacce

this morning..
2 fresh eggs , like fresh as in they came from my father's back yard..
green bell peppers , picked from his garden..
and freshly squeezed orange juice.. out of his yard too..

I think I am going to learn how to farm, seriously fresh food is the best..


----------



## tinkerbell

PB&J, pretzels and a yogurt.


----------



## Fuzzy

Skippy Super Chunk 'n graham crackers


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Pumpkin cheesecake with a gingersnap crust


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Diet Pepsi Max.
50% more caffeine + Ginseng. Mmm.


----------



## bonified

passionfruit splice ooh la la View attachment detail_splice_passion.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

A big fat omlette made from Southwestern style egg beaters, shredded Mexican-blend cheese, filled with a pile of sauteed mushrooms, baby spinach, onion, and garlic, and then smothered in salsa.

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

sausage mushroom cream gravy over mashed taters, mixed veggies


----------



## HottiMegan

It may sound gross but it's a taste from my childhood.. It's called Redi-burger. I went to an Adventist owned health food store on Tuesday and was faced with a wall of canned meat substitutes. I was in heaven! 
Redi burger is a vegan burger in a can. you slice off what you want and it's sooooo good! It's what i'm eating right now (the Adventists own the Loma Linda and Worthington brand)


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> It may sound gross but it's a taste from my childhood.. It's called Redi-burger. I went to an Adventist owned health food store on Tuesday and was faced with a wall of canned meat substitutes. I was in heaven!
> Redi burger is a vegan burger in a can. you slice off what you want and it's sooooo good! It's what i'm eating right now (the Adventists own the Loma Linda and Worthington brand)



Kelloggs bought Worthington Foods in October 1999, which included the nationally recognized Morningstar Farms brand. I haven't seen Worthington or Loma Linda around here, but everyone has Morningstar. I'll try anything twice.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> It may sound gross but it's a taste from my childhood.. It's called Redi-burger. I went to an Adventist owned health food store on Tuesday and was faced with a wall of canned meat substitutes. I was in heaven!
> Redi burger is a vegan burger in a can. you slice off what you want and it's sooooo good! It's what i'm eating right now (the Adventists own the Loma Linda and Worthington brand)





> Preparation Instructions:
> 
> Easy to serve. Open both ends of the can and press out loaf. For delicious burgers, slice in 1/2 inch slices and fry in a skillet until brown.



Both ends of the can? :blink: How tall is this can?


----------



## Deven

HottiMegan said:


> It may sound gross but it's a taste from my childhood.. It's called Redi-burger. I went to an Adventist owned health food store on Tuesday and was faced with a wall of canned meat substitutes. I was in heaven!
> Redi burger is a vegan burger in a can. you slice off what you want and it's sooooo good! It's what i'm eating right now (the Adventists own the Loma Linda and Worthington brand)



As long as its not Boca burgers... only vegan burger I can't stand. Now I want a portabella mushroom burger...

But, I'll stick to my frozen white castles.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> Both ends of the can? :blink: How tall is this can?



ha ha, it's like a normal can height. I never open both ends.. harder to store that way 

It makes sense Kelloggs would own those brands too since it started as an adventist company. I was in vegetarian heaven when i visited a store owned by Loma Linda University down in Riverside a few years back  I bet when they bought it, that's why there were so many products cut from the line.


And Deven, I'm not a fan of Boca burgers either. I love Gardenburgers. Boca has a weird taste to me.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Cookies and Cream ice cream.


----------



## Windigo

Dried mango strips


----------



## penguin

Yesterday, my daughter helped me bake brownies. I'm going to go have one or two for dessert now


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I just had a meatball & a cheese calzone. Then I had 3 slices of pizza: meatball, cheddar, & steak toppings. Uh, I was SO HUNGRY!

I guess that damn Phentermine doesn't work when I have PMS.


----------



## CastingPearls

Half a roast beef and swiss cheese hoagie with extra mayo and black pepper.


----------



## pegz

fried chicken..... mmmmm.... :eat1:


----------



## shinyapple

Extra super duper lemony tabbouleh with plenty of cucumbers, a little tomato, and lots of feta mixed in. Yes, I do eat weird bedtime snacks. Why do you ask?


----------



## Windigo

White chocolate with dried mango flakes, yum! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

pastrami reubens.. canned vegetable soup


----------



## penguin

Avocado with fresh parmesan on bread. nom nom.


----------



## CastingPearls

Maui onion Dirty Potato Chips


----------



## Deacone

Home made spicy butternut squash & sweet potato soup with black pepper and sriracha! &#9829;


----------



## Windigo

Deacone said:


> Home made spicy butternut squash & sweet potato soup with black pepper and sriracha! &#9829;



Wow that looks gorgeous!

I'm having a croissant with butter and blueberry jelly :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

not eating so much but sipping on apple pie in a cup. Starbucks caramel apple spice with whipped cream. I only get this like maybe once every year or two. It was just the right thing to warm me up. So yummy. I might splurge on a second one this holiday season. They're so darned good!


----------



## penguin

Peanut butter and banana sandwich.


----------



## Windigo

Red wine and a sandwich with brie :wubu:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Homemade pumpkin pie................I made extra for tomorrow! One of my favorite things in the entire world! Gobble-Gobble a day early, Kara:eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

whole kosher garlic baby dills


----------



## Windigo

Chocolate covered cream puffs :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ben and Jerry's Banana Cream Pie


----------



## Fuzzy

traditional day-after-thanksgiving: hand-tossed pepperoni and green pepper pizza


----------



## SuperMishe

Sandwich of Turkey, Stuffing, Cranberry sauce on crunchy french bread with mayo... heaven!


----------



## one2one

Shrimp and pesto pizza with spinach.


----------



## CastingPearls

roast turkey with black peppercorn mayo on an onion roll with a glass of Blueberry Ocean Spray.


----------



## penguin

I just had meatballs and spaghetti.


----------



## HottiMegan

Leftover lasagna. I'm afraid i will actually have to cook tomorrow.. The food's almost gone!


----------



## Windigo

Fresh sliced mango with greek yoghurt and cereal


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I just had a cup of coffee & a sugar-free Fruit Punch Snapple. Mmm, so good. I can't believe they're only 5 calories.

That should keep me full for about 45 min., lol.


----------



## Windigo

Home made pizza bread :eat2: With red bell pepper puree, black olives, basil, spicy saucage and goat's cheese


----------



## Cynthia

I finally used one of my favorite cookbooks tonight -- _Twelve Months of Monastery Soups_ (which I bought, coincidentally, at a monastery). The Mushroom Soup a la Marie-Louise was simple and savory, with fresh mushrooms, celery, onions, carrots, olive oil, herbs, and, to suit my tastes, an extra dose of pepper.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm eating a slice of roasted garlic bread and a couple slices of jarlsberg cheese


----------



## toni

Left over lasagna with a ton of extra sauce


----------



## GTAFA

Carrot juice, oregano oil, a banana, protein powder (vanilla), soymilk ==> blender drink, trying to fight off my cold. Oh and it tastes way better than you might expect.


----------



## vrehert

spaghetti with grated cheese nam nam :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

It just beeped so as soon as it's not lethally hot, i will be having some yummy french onion soup. I need to get another pack of that stuff before it disappears from costco!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Creamy chicken soup, garlic naan bread, and red grape juice. :eat2:


----------



## Skye23

I should never read here after I ate, it always makes me feel envious. I just ate the leftover half of a 12inch sub from last nights dinner. 

Fried Chicken fingers with mayo and sweet peppers on a white crusty sub roll. 

If I'd let it go till dinner it would have been unredeemingly soggy but it was ok cold for lunch. In my defense I'm sick, and can't taste anything so I didn't see the point in buying anything that wasn't really basic when I ordered take out last night.


----------



## GTAFA

Skye23 said:


> I should never read here after I ate, [snip].



HA funny you should say that. I went out to eat AFTER reading here: which definitely influenced by menu choices. I went to a vegan place, had a sandwich over-loaded with barbecued tofu, avocado, sprouts, their bruschetta recipe (tomato bits + a wonderful dressing), lemon/tahini dressing, as well as other things i couldn't identify, on a rosemary flavoured panini, squeezed into a grill to be toasted. One can't stop eating because the sandwich is committing hari kiri in your hands-mouth as you eat, pieces of tomato or barbecued tofu leaping into your mouth or hands. Ha, like i WANTED to stop? Not bloody likely. It's huge, but seems to vanish in an instant.

I also got a ginger-apple juice, the tension between the creamy tahini effects of the sandwich and the edgy juice like a debate on my tongue. Who won? really it was a matter of who got the last 'word' (the juice as it turned out).


----------



## Tracyarts

A piece of sourdough bread with some hummus spread on it, and a glass of iced black currant and vanilla flavored green tea.

Tracy


----------



## smithnwesson

Wellll......Due to this thread, I gots to have me some spaghetti and meat balls for supper tonight. 

Fortunately, there's some frozen meat balls in the fridge (very excellent -- from an Italian friend). That and a little grated Romano should do nicely.

Life is good!

 -Jim


----------



## CastingPearls

BarBQ Dipsy Doodles and pomegranate iced red tea


----------



## LovelyLiz

This thread always makes me ravenous...

I'm not eating, but I am drinking my own version of a Hot Toddy, with whiskey. It's the one upside to having a cold.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm having home made chili con carne with fresh warm tortillas and frijoles. I love home made Tex-Mex. If you're not sweating, are you *really* eating?


----------



## EMH1701

Beef stew. I got hungry for it after posting on the recipes thread. 

I have to say, adding a beef bone into the crockpot makes a difference. I've never tried it before. Also, I used dark beer instead of red wine because I was out of wine. But it still has a good full-bodied flavor.


----------



## AuntHen

It's called *Chocolate Trinity* ice cream (dark chocolate ice cream with thick mackinak fudge and mini thick fudge cups)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

open face leftover roast beast with taters and gravy..


----------



## AuntHen

Fuzzy said:


> open face leftover roast beast with taters and gravy..



what's taters precious?

you know I HAD to do it!!  I need tinkerbell's video haha


----------



## Surlysomething

Orange Sherbet :eat2:


----------



## SuperMishe

Pizza Hut cheese pizza - love it!


----------



## Fuzzy

Tapatio Dortios..


----------



## ChubbyPuppy

Thin sliced mesquite smoked turkey, sharp cheddar, and a tiny bit of mayo on potato bread with a glass of milk to drink.


----------



## 1love_emily

Nacho Cheese Doritos. Yay college.


----------



## HottiMegan

caramel filled kisses. i swear after christmas.. sweets will only include fruit.. i have been candy binging since halloween!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Homemade shrimp and crawfish etouffee with Club crackers.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy

Well, evidently, if I stand in the kitchen looking sad long enough somebody will give me food. So, rice pilaf with mango habanero sausages.


----------



## Surlysomething

A box of Fannie Mae cream chocolates. :eat2:

MINE!


----------



## Cynthia

A scoop of vanilla ice cream topped with Motts Granny Smith applesauce and slivered almonds -- a nice combo of creamy, tart, and crunchy


----------



## MLadyJ

It sounds kinda strange but...here goes...Sam's club makes a wonderful Lattice top apple pie. As soon as the pie gets home I peel the lattice top off and toss in the trash or feed little bits to the dogs. I then srape every little bit into a container and complete by dumping the bottom crust in the trash. The apples are still a little firm and the reast of the filling is really good. So I then eat bowls of apple pie filling. Sometimes I'll warm some of the filling and put it over vanilla ice cream..:eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

MLadyJ said:


> It sounds kinda strange but...here goes...Sam's club makes a wonderful Lattice top apple pie. As soon as the pie gets home I peel the lattice top off and toss in the trash or feed little bits to the dogs. I then srape every little bit into a container and complete by dumping the bottom crust in the trash. The apples are still a little firm and the reast of the filling is really good. So I then eat bowls of apple pie filling. Sometimes I'll warm some of the filling and put it over vanilla ice cream..:eat2:



Maybe you already know this, but they sell apple pie filling in the can. Unless you specifically prefer this particular filling. I would eat the crust parts except for the outer edge. But to each his own, as long as you enjoy.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Just baked a whole tube of Pilsbury chocolate chip cookies, all for me:eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm waiting for my Butter Tart Square to cool off before I begin my hoovering.

:eat2:


----------



## ItsMeLeeLee

well its about 11pm for me so im just eating a few reeses pieces snack.


----------



## SuzyQutsy

I am thinking of making pate, I am anemic and I crave liver like crazy. I cannot pass by a liver pate display case with money in my pocket. Some women like candy and roses, if you want to impress me bring me some pate and pick me some dandylions.
I often make my own pate it's economical and ussually tastier.


----------



## SuzyQutsy

Windigo said:


> Dried mango strips



dried mango is awesome


----------



## AmyJo1976

Banana bread that my neighbor brought over last night. I was hungry so it's sort of a late night/early morning snack and delish. I think I'll make some more for myself tonight:eat1:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

fat9276 said:


> what's taters precious?



I believe he means spuds.


----------



## AmyJo1976

I baked four loaves of pumpkin bread today. I gave two to my neighbors and have been munching on the last two all day. I haven't had any real food though, I hope I don't get sick, but it's so good!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A chocolate Yule log. It's basically a jelly roll* made from chocolate cake, with chocolate frosting instead of jelly. And the 'bark' consists of flakes of dark chocolate. So it's basically genocide by chocolate.



*what I believe British dimmers would call a rolypoly pudding


----------



## Fuzzy

Twilight Delight


----------



## AmyJo1976

Picking at some Italian bread and dipping it in olive oil with cracked pepper and Italian seasonings:eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

The last of my home made Banana and honey bread


----------



## Inhibited

Toobs.................


----------



## CastingPearls

Welsh Christmas cookies. Someone gave them to me. Homemade. Delicious.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Spanish rice and a zero cal Arnold Palmer.


----------



## one2one

Pumpkin bread with mascarpone cheese. It is so good!


----------



## Captain Save

HaagenDaaz "5," lemon flavored ice cream.

I can die happy.
:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> HaagenDaaz "5," lemon flavored ice cream.
> 
> I can die happy.
> :bow:


Wow. Lemon. Really? Mmmmmm I don't like ice cream (well, it doesn't like me) but THAT I'd try.


----------



## Captain Save

Maybe a single spoonful wouldn't hurt? 

I know I shouldn't be baiting you, but my intentions aren't _really_ bad, just full of mischief.


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> Maybe a single spoonful wouldn't hurt?
> 
> I know I shouldn't be baiting you, but my intentions aren't _really_ bad, just full of mischief.


That works perfectly for me. Just a taste.


----------



## Lovelyone

a Swiss Colony German Chocolate Cheesecake! OMGOODNESS!!!:eat1::eat2::wubu:


----------



## wrestlingguy

Almost meatless homemade chili (mostly peppers, onions, red and black beans, and corn, with a bit of ground beef).


----------



## AmyJo1976

Was in the middle of maccaroni and tomatoes, but now I'm headed to the store for something else, call it impulse:eat2:


----------



## Skye23

The little candy thingies that they have the recipe for on the back of the bags of Rolo candies. Made some tonight - you melt a rolo on top of a mini pretzel and top it with nuts or another pretzel. Takes longer to unwrap the damn Rolos then it does to make them. Not bad either, first time I'd tried them! 

Although I have a feeling they're going to vanish quickly. With just hubby and I at home we'll only have each other to blame unless we agree to blame gnomes, elves, or the cats.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am eating a can of chunk pineapple. needed something sweet and with some vitamin c.


----------



## Fuzzy

baked bean and beef burros with sour cream and pico de gallo


----------



## AuntHen

well I'm really not EATING... I am drinking Ghiradelli hot chocolate


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fat9276 said:


> well I'm really not EATING... I am drinking Ghiradelli hot chocolate



I'm drinking peppermint hot chocolate myself. Great minds think alike!


----------



## CastingPearls

My poor dad tried to make cocktail weenies in pastry and burnt all of them nearly to powder but I ate most of them because he tried so hard.


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> My poor dad tried to make cocktail weenies in pastry and burnt all of them nearly to powder but I ate most of them because he tried so hard.



this made me laugh and smile so much!!


----------



## BBWbonnie

I eating a Chinese custard bun it's amazinggggggggggggg:eat1:


----------



## Lovelyone

Homemade blueberry pancakes.


----------



## Lovelyone

Fuzzy said:


> Twilight Delight



TEASE! grrrrr


----------



## EMH1701

Made myself liver and onions/mushrooms. Yeah, I know I'm weird when it comes to food, but it can be good if you do it up Julia Child-style. 

By that I mean, saute' in butter, add some red wine, salt & pepper to taste.

Had mashed potatoes and braised carrots on the side.


----------



## imfree

Leftover roast beef, macaroni shells, and green beans that reheated perfectly and were truly grand!!!:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutella..................


----------



## spiritangel

mini spring rolls from my yum cha assortment lunch and almond m&m's for desert


----------



## MisticalMisty

EMH1701 said:


> Made myself liver and onions/mushrooms. Yeah, I know I'm weird when it comes to food, but it can be good if you do it up Julia Child-style.
> 
> By that I mean, saute' in butter, add some red wine, salt & pepper to taste.
> 
> Had mashed potatoes and braised carrots on the side.



I like mine breaded with cornmeal and fried..yum!


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

Large dominos meatlovers pizza...


----------



## Surlysomething

What are you eating on your break?

Oh you know...FIDDLE FADDLE!

:eat2:


----------



## smithnwesson

Here's yesterday's lunch.

Cod stew, cabbage with carrots and tomato sauce, brussel sprouts roasted with shallots, and a chunk of baguette with butter.






It was from a locally owned market, kinda pricey but oh so good:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zK29Ag&usg=AFQjCNGpQ7-m16zFIQzLOVZ7I_BPHVrIxQ


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Double decker salami and baby swiss with mustard on rye with a can of low sodium V8.


----------



## AuntHen

A Christmas sugar cookie that my 4 year old niece and I made from scratch today (including the frosting)! Yummy! :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover potluck cold fashioned potato salad


----------



## riplee

Holy crap is that Chewbacca throwing out the first pitch?!?


----------



## Fuzzy

riplee said:


> Holy crap is that Chewbacca throwing out the first pitch?!?



I've put off getting that haircut...


----------



## GTAFA

Pannkakor (from Ikea), chunks of turkey sausage, and sliced pears, all with light maple syrup. NO i don't work for IKEA.


----------



## sobie18

I had silkworms last week...definitely _different_... 

View attachment Silkworms.jpg


----------



## Mishty

Leftovers, half rack of dry rub ribs, cold from the fridge, with a side of couscous and sweet onions, about 1/8 a bar of sharp cheddar cheese, with Catalina to dip,coke classic, apple almond ginger snaps,milk. Up next, a big wedge of a giant burger.

I gots the killer munchies,yo.


----------



## LeoGibson

My sister lives a couple hours away from the nearest Dunkin DoNuts so, since I'm going to see her tonight for Christmas Eve I went and got her a dozen of her favorite Chocolate Cream donuts since it is only about 6-7 miles from where I live. So natch, I had to get a dozen for myself too as it is also my favorite donut. So I'm debating now if I want to share any of my dozen. Hmm, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> My sister lives a couple hours away from the nearest Dunkin DoNuts so, since I'm going to see her tonight for Christmas Eve I went and got her a dozen of her favorite Chocolate Cream donuts since it is only about 6-7 miles from where I live. So natch, I had to get a dozen for myself too as it is also my favorite donut. So I'm debating now if I want to share any of my dozen. Hmm, decisions, decisions.



First world problems!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> First world problems!



LOFL. Nope, gotta disagree. It's actually a *MY* world problem, as in this is my world and everyone else is just living in it.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> LOFL. Nope, gotta disagree. It's actually a *MY* world problem, as in this is my world and everyone else is just living in it.




Hahaha. Typical American.


----------



## Fuzzy

smoked kippers and saltines


----------



## bonified

I just cut myself a couple of thick slices of ham off the bone used it like bread, put potato salad inside and ate it over the sink like a stoner


----------



## Inhibited

Pavlova.....


----------



## Lovelyone

Banana Cream Pie


----------



## bonified

Inhibited said:


> Pavlova.....



Omg bitch! lol


----------



## Inhibited

bonified said:


> Omg bitch! lol



lol was meant for xmas day but was so full could not eat it ..
its used by date is today so, it had to be eaten ...


----------



## smithnwesson

Scallops breaded and deep-fried and some asparagus and a little Hollandaise sauce and some bacon and a coupla sips of a good Chardonnay.







Life is good! 

(The firearm is necessary to keep folks from taking it away from me.)

- Jim


----------



## Fuzzy

I've never attempted scallops. I've left that to the steak and seafood houses for doing what they do best. I'm assuming that you started with fresh scallops..


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh.. I'm not eating anything.. I'm contemplating some easy.. like spaghetti.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fuzzy said:


> I've never attempted scallops. I've left that to the steak and seafood houses for doing what they do best. I'm assuming that you started with fresh scallops..



scallops are really easy Fuzzy. I buy them frozen...defrost them in cold water and remove that little bit of tissue where they were attached to the shell. Rinse them and pat them dry...that's the most important step..season with salt and pepper

I like to cook mine in a cast iron skillet. I get it hot..add a couple tablespoons of butter and put the scallops in...you'll know that they are ready to turn when they pull away from the pan easily...I turn them and cook them maybe 1-2 minutes more...and then you're good to go!


----------



## Tracyarts

I had a massive craving for something hot and spicy this morning. I'm dipping habanero roasted almonds into hummus that has a fair amount of harissa (hot red chili paste) mixed into it. 

Oh, the burn! The sweet, sweet burn!

Tracy


----------



## AuntHen

Russell Stover's Chocolate Marshmallow Snowman (I freeze mine) :happy:


----------



## GTAFA

Last night? chocolates & courvoisier, followed by red wine. 

This morning: after a protein shake, coffee & chocolate (dark this time). Not feeling quite as much of a creature of impulse, totally out-of-control as last night. Oh wait, maybe that's because i am not drunk.


----------



## EMH1701

Made myself homemade gravy this morning, and a biscuit.

Had to use hamburger meat for the gravy because that was all I had, but it still turned out pretty good. 

Used thyme and sage in the gravy for added flavor.


----------



## Isa

smithnwesson said:


> Scallops breaded and deep-fried and some asparagus and a little Hollandaise sauce and some bacon and a coupla sips of a good Chardonnay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good!
> 
> (The firearm is necessary to keep folks from taking it away from me.)
> 
> - Jim



Looks tasty and the gun totally made me LOL. Question...how does one cook asparagus and is it flavorful or always in need of a sauce? I had some years ago at a Fogo de Chao restaurant but none since.


----------



## bonified

View attachment COCONUT.jpg


it's tough, but ive rationed myself only 2 rows, for now.


----------



## smithnwesson

Isa said:


> Looks tasty and the gun totally made me LOL. Question...how does one cook asparagus and is it flavorful or always in need of a sauce? I had some years ago at a Fogo de Chao restaurant but none since.


You either like asparagus or you don't. It really doesn't need a sauce: A little melted butter will do nicely. This was some really nice, tender asparagus and I wanted to spend a little time fluffing it up.

-Jim


----------



## MisticalMisty

a can of green beans with garlic, onion, red pepper flakes salt and pepper...along with about 2 tbsp of butter. yum


----------



## HottiMegan

I horked my husband's last white chocolate Lindor truffle. I got him a HUGE bag of them from costco for christmas. He's not going to miss the white chocolate one


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover biscuits & gravy.


----------



## smithnwesson

^ ^ ^ ^ Ya coulda done worse. Much, much worse. :eat2:

- Jim


----------



## Lovelyone

left over homemade pumpkin bread


----------



## pegz

cream cheese swirl brownies... mmmmmm:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade white chocolate and chocolate bark dipped pretzels.. made far too many this year.. waiting patiently in their ziploc bags..


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Special K with raisins, a high-fiber oats and chocolate bar, a clementine and a chai latte. Breakfast of champions. lol


----------



## Lovelyone

Microwave popcorn


----------



## CastingPearls

Shrimp salad and a hunk of GOOD Italian bread with a couple of forkfuls of spicy sesame noodles.


----------



## Deven

leftover pork, sauerkraut, mashed potatoes, on 2 slices of white bread


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Three-cheese stuffed rigatoni, spinach, cottage cheese, chicken marinated in four-cheese ranch, and a glass of chocolate wine.


----------



## Ms34_25_49inches




----------



## HottiMegan

I'm eating a couple of Boca brand "chicken" nuggets. They're yummy. I haven't eaten more than a piece of bread today and am starting to get that funky low blood sugar feeling.. I should have eaten!


----------



## tinkerbell

I'm drinking some hot cocoa.


----------



## Inhibited

Ice Cream.... Just one not the whole 4  

View attachment 384146.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone

I had 2 chicken salad sandwiches on hamburger buns (that's the healthy part) and a big slab of pumpkin bread complete, with nuts and raisins(that's the not-so-healthy part)


----------



## LovelyLiz

Stuffed cabbage and some steamed barley with carmelized onions. (Had a friend over for dinner last night. Gotta love leftovers!)


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover curry chicken & rice. Good stuff. Good Housekeeping has a great recipe for the curry chicken.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I'm having a pitcher of that new Mio Peach drink mix & a piece of cinnamon nicotine gum.

That Mio stuff is soooo yummy...mmmmm. 

And no, I don't smoke, I just feel like having a cigarette (even though I haven't had one since 1999.) Guess the cravings never go away.


----------



## spiritangel

home made banana bread tried a different recipe to last time more of a caramel type version used golden syrup instead of honey and no milk as the mix was liquidy enough

from the piece I just had warm its heaven still needs walnuts something I really need to put on the shopping list


----------



## Fuzzy

EMH1701 said:


> Leftover curry chicken & rice. Good stuff. Good Housekeeping has a great recipe for the curry chicken.



Rep given... Its a curry night


----------



## CastingPearls

Melted brie and a chunk of French bread. (again)


----------



## EMH1701

Steak, wild rice, and spicy collard greens. I'm trying to get rid of my leftovers so I can free up some containers to make chili this weekend. But I happen to like collard greens doctored up with some hot pepper & onions. 

I am a weird Midwesterner; I like Southern food even though I've never had it before I started teaching myself how to cook. The Southernmost food I'd had was chili, which we frequently make up here during the cold winter months, mostly because it's inexpensive and freezes well. 

This year it has been oddly warm; it's supposed to be 45 degrees tomorrow. We also have gotten less than a couple of inches worth of snow so far.


----------



## Fuzzy

EMH1701 said:


> Steak, wild rice, and spicy collard greens. I'm trying to get rid of my leftovers so I can free up some containers to make chili this weekend. But I happen to like collard greens doctored up with some hot pepper & onions. I am a weird Midwesterner; I like Southern food.



Not weird at all. I get funny looks from co-workers when I get corn, beans, and turnip greens with my entree at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thai noodles with chicken, scrambled eggs with cheese, broccoli, and Chobani greek yogurt.


----------



## CastingPearls

My bff's homemade linzer tart cookies


----------



## HottiMegan

nom nom nom.. bean and cheese tostadas.. nom nom nom.. didn't feel like fussing for dinner..


----------



## spiritangel

peaches and thinking either cereal or nana bread have not decided as yet


----------



## Inhibited

Red Rooster Chicken and chips


----------



## nugget34

chicko roll 

View attachment upfromaustralia_2114_12925906.gif


----------



## Surlysomething

SanPellegrino - Aranciata

:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Chicken and green pepper curry


----------



## Shu-shu

Yummy white snow!!!! :eat2: 

View attachment IMG_6226.jpg


----------



## penguin

nugget34 said:


> chicko roll



Now there's an Aussie icon!

JELLY BEANS. Nom nom nom.


----------



## MisticalMisty

roasted garlic hummus...........with a spoon..........for breakfast.....

yeah..my coworkers are going to LOVE me today..LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Shu-shu said:


> Yummy white snow!!!! :eat2:



Hahaha. Cute.


----------



## Skye23

Haven't decided if I should be proud that I made this or not (lol). I just sauteed up some leftover pesto sauced pasta and pepperoni in olive oil, then scrambled 4 eggs into it and tossed it with leftover cheese cubes and some parmesan shavings. Its pretty damn good, it could use a bit of tomato or onion but I wasn't in the mood to cook (much) but was famished. Had the leftover pasta, and the cheese and pepperoni were leftover from the new years party I didn't have (ever tried to use up like 1-2lbs of assorted cheese cubes before they go moldy?). Its not pretty, but its all crispy, chewy, melty, salty and porky... mmmmn!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I'm so hungry! Right now I'm going to get some leftover gyros & a spinach salad w/ Green Goddess dressing w/ raspberries for dessert.
I'm going to wash it all down w/ watermelon-cherry kool-aid mixed w/ stevia. Mmm. Gotta go...


----------



## agnieszka

big, red apple


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover pasta & veggies with Frank's Hot Sauce.


----------



## LeoGibson

Strawberry King Cake and coffee


----------



## Lalique

Christmas candy and an apple :eat1::happy:


----------



## BuxomZoe

Dortios Nacho Cheese! Yum.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade broccoli cheese soup.. only I used too much potato flakes to thicken after pureeing all the veggies (onions, carrots, celery, broccoli, garlic) so it became more like thinned mashed potatoes with veggie bits and cheese. 

:blush:


----------



## Shu-shu

Russian fried dumplings. Very tasty! 

View attachment IMAG0264.jpg


----------



## Orchid

small bowl of homemade vegetables soup


----------



## LovelyLiz

Shu-shu said:


> Russian fried dumplings. Very tasty!



I LOVE pelmeni. But I've never fried them, only boiled. That looks great!


----------



## agnieszka

a piece of bread witch jam and finally-arrived goats cheese from Norway


----------



## Lalique

agnieszka said:


> a piece of bread witch jam and finally-arrived goats cheese from Norway



Brunost? :eat2:


----------



## Lamia

I found this great item at Wal-Mart in the deli section. It's prepackaged baby carrots, brocoli, a piece of cheese and a little bag of raw almonds and ranch dressing. It's so good and was only 1.98


----------



## Lovelyone

I have 2 BLT's and a Queen Anne chocolate covered cherry.


----------



## Inhibited

$2 Double Cheese Burger from Maccas...


----------



## Surlysomething

Artisan Turtle cookies
(chocolate cookie with caramel chunks, toffee pieces and pecan pieces)


:eat2:

I think I might make myself a cappuccino as well.
(oh and I have a 70% dark Kit Kat bar)


FUSSY!


----------



## Fuzzy

Surlysomething said:


> Artisan Turtle cookies
> (chocolate cookie with caramel chunks, toffee pieces and pecan pieces)
> 
> 
> :eat2:
> 
> I think I might make myself a cappuccino as well.
> (oh and I have a *70% dark Kit Kat* bar)
> 
> FUSSY!



It comes in 70% dark?!? :smitten:


----------



## Windigo

Candied orange covered with dark chocolate :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Windigo said:


> Candied orange covered with dark chocolate :wubu:


 
That sounds delicious. I love orange/chocolate combinations.


----------



## HottiMegan

leftover soup from last night. Super yummy creamy potato soup with vegan Italian sausages that added a spicy kick to it. It's so yummy. I'm glad there was enough left over for one bowl


----------



## Surlysomething

apple coffee cake :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover beef stew.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tonight's a popcorn and tv night. No special reason, just cause I feel like it


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade egg rolls.. I could only find wonton wraps, no eggroll wraps.. appears everyone is making eggrolls tonight. So I bought a package of those round wonton wraps, mixed up my filling, and folded the circles into halves. Fried in hot oil with rice and broccoli on the side.


----------



## EMH1701

Spinach lasagna from Amy's. Didn't feel like cooking tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ghirardelli Peppermint Bark :eat2:


----------



## Cynthia

An omelet stuffed with sauerkraut, grilled onions, and cheddar, topped with caraway seeds and grainy horseradish mustard

It's a departure from my latest cravings for cheddar omelets filled with fire-roasted red peppers.

(And Megan, I always want to steal your cooking ideas!)


----------



## ConnieLynn

Cheesecake :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Mishty

My aunts killer potato soup, it's full of cream and butter, minced garlic and onions, and on top we have cubed fried leftover baked ham, and fresh shredded sharp cheddar, ho cakes with honey butter and for some reason we had roasted corn on the cob with it.


----------



## Fuzzy

Snickers


----------



## ConnieLynn

More cheesecake


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mishty said:


> My aunts killer potato soup, it's full of cream and butter, minced garlic and onions, and on top we have cubed fried leftover baked ham, and fresh shredded sharp cheddar, ho cakes with honey butter and for some reason we had roasted corn on the cob with it.



That does it, tomorrow I'm making potato soup. Sometimes I make it with sausage and corn in it, so your roasted corn on the side didn't sound odd to me.


----------



## EMH1701

Mulled wine.

Basic recipe: Take one coffee cup full of red wine. Microwave no more than 30 seconds at a time, 3 times. You don't want to microwave for 1.5 minutes straight because it can overheat the wine. You do not want boiling wine for this. 

Take coffee cup out of microwave. Use one of those loose-leaf tea thingies and add mulling spices to it. Put in cup. Enjoy.

Yeah, I know technically you're supposed to use the stove, but I only wanted one cup & not a big batch.


----------



## Fuzzy

a MRE-like package of rajma masala -- not too bad


----------



## Surlysomething

Good morning lovely cappuccino.

:eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover moussaka for lunch.


----------



## HottiMegan

cheese and chili tamale. I got a 12 pack at costco and boy are they yummy! I want to try to make my own when i have my very own kitchen!


----------



## littlefairywren

Buttery toast and capers.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe




----------



## Fuzzy

BigBeautifulMe said:


>



Cottage cheese, scrambled eggs (still juicy  ), mixed veggies.. and something Chinese?


----------



## Fuzzy

smoked kippers on saltines


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lean Cuisine's Chicken Pecan, roasted chicken tenderloins in a maple-bourbon sauce with pecans,currants,veggies & whole wheat orzo.


----------



## ValentineBBW

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Lean Cuisine's Chicken Pecan, roasted chicken tenderloins in a maple-bourbon sauce with pecans,currants,veggies & whole wheat orzo.



And how was it?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ValentineBBW said:


> And how was it?


It's one of my favorites. It's pretty good.


----------



## ValentineBBW

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It's one of my favorites. It's pretty good.



Thanks. I like to keep a few frozen dinners on hand for when I don't have leftovers or am sick of my usual lunch, so I'm always on the lookout for something new.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Pan fried tilapia (just a bit of olive oil, drizzled with balsamic vinegar) and spinach cooked in the same pan. Simple and tasty.


----------



## Lovelyone

hot dogs on buns and bbq tater chips.


----------



## AuntHen

Kettle brand Sea Salt Potato Chips


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Peanut Butter and homemade peach preserves! Yum-yum.:eat2:


----------



## Shu-shu

*modest dinner*:eat1::eat1::eat1: 

View attachment BKDC1325.jpg


----------



## Isa

Shu-shu said:


> *modest dinner*:eat1::eat1::eat1:



WOW!...............


----------



## penguin

My daughter insisted we have bacon and eggs for breakfast, so we did.


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

Choco Taco


----------



## Lovelyone

Froot loops and Sunny D


----------



## metabliss

Falafel on a pita with tomato, lettuce, a little balsamic vinegarette, and dill sauce :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Olives out of my dirty martini


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover moussaka. It's not bad leftovers.


----------



## Mishty

Shirley Temples and sour skittles.


----------



## Lovelyone

sweet tea and craisins


----------



## CastingPearls

Fresh pineapple chunks and sucking down the last of the juice *dribbles down chin*


----------



## Deven

Subway Chicken Chipolte and cheese


----------



## Mishty

Cream of chicken soup with butter and Ritz crackers,Kit-Kat, Scooby fruit snacks,toasted potato bread with cream cheese,leftover fried gizzards, and an extra thick strawberry milkshake. 


munchies,dude,hellllla munchies.


----------



## veggieforever

*Spicy veggie Quesedilla's!! Plenty of red and green chillies all kissed in my homemade spicy salsa. Woweeeee!! A slice or four of heaven - with cheese! lol xxx*


----------



## Orchid

slice of homebaked corn bread with butter


----------



## EMH1701

Making steak for lunch. Mmmm...steak.


----------



## Inhibited

Maxibon......


----------



## Fuzzy

Bleah... lingering stomach flu. Zesta Saltines and Yoplait Boston Creme Pie


----------



## Surlysomething

Chicken burritos.


Sooo full. :eat2:


----------



## Lamia

I ate half a pizza for lunch today all meat except bacon mushroom and onion. extra cheese. It's so good Hunt's Brothers.

I ate half around 1pm then went to work and forgot to take anything to eat since I was full. I just got home from work and was going to eat the other four pieces, but only got 2 down now I have to get up and put it in the fridge and my stomach hurts so bad. 

It was tasty though.


----------



## Orchid

baked apple with cinnamon


----------



## Lovelyone

Tuna salad on toast and a side of pineapple.


----------



## Orchid

homebaked cherry pie


----------



## Dromond

Vanilla flavored pizzelles. YUM.


----------



## Skye23

Homemade chex mix - or rather mix made with chex cereal that bares a passing resemblence to the recipe on the box. I add oatmeal squires, nix the wheat squares, add tons more butter, double the nuts and then add more, etc...


----------



## Shu-shu

sausages & pancakes with ham 

View attachment IMAG0272.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

bulla crunch violet crumble (honeycomb icecream, covered in choc with bits of honeycomb through it)


----------



## Fuzzy

Arby's style dogs (grilled Nathan's hotdogs in toasted sesame seed buns with cheddar cheese and Arby's sauce)


----------



## Mishty

Sour and plain gummi bears,cherry sour balls and frosty cold Dr.Pepper with a crap top of cherries.


----------



## Lovelyone

McDonald's Double QP with cheese, fries, and a chocolate shake.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Cuties! and some water.


----------



## CastingPearls

Salami on sourdough bread


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Chai latte (thank god for k-cups).


----------



## Mishty

Strawberry and strawberry swirl ice cream,warmed strawberry jam,hot fudge,whipped cream and frozen strawberries in sugar. I even added a bowl of Nilla wafers, it's almost like an ice cream strawberry(banana pudding style) puddin'.....


----------



## ConnieLynn

Dirty martinis and chili cheese fries... I know it doesn't sound like it goes together, but yum


----------



## Skye23

I just finished a PBPBJBCS sandwich. Try saying that three times fast  

2 slices of soft Martin's Potato Bread. 1 slice spread thickly with Jiff Creamy Peanut Butter. I normally prefer crunchy but it doesn't work as well for this sandwich. 2nd slice spread thickly with Smucker's Orchard Fresh Strawberry Jam (thicker, more fruit, cane sugar I think). Homemade would be better, but alas my Mom hasn't made any in several years so Smuckers will do. Top the Strawberry Jam slice with a sliced Banana, cut in half lengthwise so it fits on the bread, then cut in half so you've got 4 flat-sided slices. Nestle them so they're spooning flat side down on the jam. Top the Peanut Butter slice with some Cinnamon Sugar, I have a little grinder thingy that grinds chunks of cinnamon bark and rock sugar into a coarse grind. Figure out a way to put the 2 slices together, and make it happen. Do not cut the sandwich, and make sure you eat it over something - there will be spillage. I'd have eaten mine over the sink but the moaning might have woken up hubby in the next room and made him wonder so instead I scurried back to my computer room and tried to avoid spilling on the keyboard. I think I succeeded, mostly. 

Its pretty good with a glass of cold milk. Right now I had it with an "iced coffee" that was half cold coffee and half chocolate milk. You need something to wash it down with.


----------



## Surlysomething

Blueberry scone + Peppermint Mocha 

Friday treats.


----------



## Mishty

Hot red pepper sausage biscuit with yellow hot onion and spicy mustard.

I'm on my third mow. :eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

PB & Jelly


----------



## Mishty

Thank U Berry Much, cranberry Girl Scout cookies.

:eat2:


----------



## AmazingAmy

This thread makes my Heinz soup rather inferior.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Currently eating some prime rib and New York strip cooked medium. I'm washing it down with some Cabernet Sauvignon. A perfect meal if you ask me!


----------



## Inhibited

Maxibon........


----------



## Orchid

bowl of miso soup with seaweed


----------



## Windigo

Chocolate buttons :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

cant help myself off to grab a piece of nana bread best batch so far


----------



## Lovelyone

toast and jelly that a little sweetie made me.


----------



## Captain Save

Grilled chicken fajitas in buffalo sauce with frozen bag vegetables.

Also, dark chocolate with almonds, followed by sweet and creamy espresso.


----------



## EMH1701

Raw chocolate granola, coconut milk, and a cup of chai.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Just had some vegtable cousous and slice of chocolate fudge cake. Soup earlier!


----------



## EMH1701

Red wine. Specifically, Old Vine Zin from Gnarly Head. (One of my favorite brands.) Not sure what I'm going to make for dinner...


----------



## toni

A Flintstones cereal breakfast bar and red bull. Breakfast of champions, BABY!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm breaking meal etiquette and having some carrot cake as a pre-lunch food. (I'm too hungry to wait) I haven't eaten anything today so this cake tastes oh so good!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Cheesecake, cheesecake, cheesecake.


----------



## Fuzzy

Dove dark chocolate


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Drinking a cup of Sleepy Time tea with a splash of milk and slowly munching on a cookie with M & Ms on it!:eat2:


----------



## Windigo

Chocolate-coconut-orange ice cream :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Windigo said:


> Chocolate-coconut-orange ice cream :eat2:



That sounds like a combination I could get behind.

:eat2:


----------



## Mishty

A box of Godiva dessert truffles.


----------



## Deven

Five Guy's burger with mushrooms, onions, and mayo.


----------



## CastingPearls

A bar of Lindt tropical white coconut


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Just about to devour a big ole' piece of Lemon Bundt Cake with Fresh cut strawberries and some Orange Tea.


----------



## LinCanDo66

A big plate of spaghetti and meatballs followed by my homemade Elvis Gooey Butter cake with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Lissa made a delicious glazed lemon cake, so we're both having a slice of that along with some fresh cut strawberries.


----------



## Lovelyone

pop tarts and kool-aid.


----------



## Captain Save

Ham and egg omelette with bacon and tropical fruit, joined by a glass of cranberry juice with lime and a cup of espresso.

I'm sorry; I just don't do cold cereal.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Captain Save said:


> Ham and egg omelette with bacon and tropical fruit, joined by a glass of cranberry juice with lime and a cup of espresso.
> 
> I'm sorry; I just don't do cold cereal.



If that's a typical breakfast for you then I'd happily allow you cook for me any and every morning! haha :smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

3 eggs scrambled with a handful of shredded cheese; chicken and angel hair pasta with basil cream sauce; broccoli/cauliflower mix, steamed; greek yogurt.


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

pretzels. nomnomnom.


----------



## Lovelyone

tacos and ice water.


----------



## Inhibited

Onion rings from hungry jacks


----------



## CastingPearls

Cliche' but sharing Valentine's Day chocolates (I benefited from someone else's gift lol) and a beautiful bottle of rose' that I picked up when I went up to wine country in the Finger Lakes, NY area.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

French Vanilla Muffins from Wegman's


----------



## spiritangel

bacon sour cream and cheese scones and they are goooooood


----------



## CastingPearls

Testing out pepperoni pizza and a plate of tossed salad. So far, no stomach pain. YAY!


----------



## instantkarma

crackers and colby jack cheese :eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

tomato soup and crackers, and smoked sausage sandwich


----------



## Mishty

I'm dipping kosher dill spears I battered and fried in creamy,melted smoked gouda. It's going rather nicely with my chicken breast and spicy mustard hoagie.


----------



## Fuzzy

LinCanDo66 said:


> A big plate of spaghetti and meatballs followed by my* homemade Elvis Gooey Butter cake *with vanilla ice cream.



PstPixPlsThx  And a recipe.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Just had a crack biscuit..aka The Honey Butter Chicken Biscuit from Whataburger.


----------



## Mishty

Sauceless pepperoni pizza,lemon and milk chocolate cupcakes,homemade ice cream, and now....candy buffet.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

My latest addiction.


----------



## Mishty

Ten ounces of Cadbury mini eggs. 

:wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone

froot loops and ice cold milk


----------



## Skye23

A dark chocolate sea salt covered caramel from the Werther's Caramel shop in "Germany" at Epcot. We just got home from vacation and I brought a stash back. They're like 2 square by 1 inch thick.


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

gaaaah i'm not even hungry... but i just want a damn SNACK!


----------



## MisticalMisty

cheese, egg and chorizo breakfast burrito that I made up on Sunday for the week. Really yummy!


----------



## LeoGibson

Mudbugs!!!!!! 'Tis the season again:eat2::eat2:


----------



## LinCanDo66

Fuzzy said:


> PstPixPlsThx  And a recipe.



Oh Fuzzy, I didn't think to take a picture of it. It's just a Paula Deen recipe my mom saw on one of her shows and decided she wanted to try it. Honestly, the Double Chocolate Gooey Butter cake was MUCH better.

Anyway, here it is:

Ingredients
Cake:
1 (18 1/4-ounce) package yellow cake mix 
1 egg 
8 tablespoons (1 stick) butter, melted 

Filling:
1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
3 eggs 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1/2 cup peanut butter 
1 whole banana 
8 tablespoons (1 stick) butter 
1 (16-ounce) box powdered sugar 
Directions
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

Combine the cake mix, egg, and butter together and mix well. Pat into a lightly greased glass 13 by 9-inch baking pan. Prepare the filling.

Beat the cream cheese until smooth. Add the eggs and vanilla. Add the peanut butter; beat. Add the banana and butter and mix well. Add the powdered sugar and mix well. Spread over the cake mixture. Bake for 45 to 50 minutes. You want the center to be a little gooey, so do not over bake. 

I plan on making the chocolate one again. When I do I'll take pictures.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Mudbugs!!!!!! 'Tis the season again:eat2::eat2:


 

Can't say that I find that appealing to look at, but we don't have that 'delicacy' up here in the Great White North. And what are they exactly? Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Can't say that I find that appealing to look at, but we don't have that 'delicacy' up here in the Great White North. And what are they exactly? Haha.



Aww cher, Laissez les bon temps roulez! 

Those affectionately known as mudbugs, or crawdaddies, or cajun lobsters. 

But they are crawfish or crayfish if you like. They are a cajun delicacy that you peel and eat. They are super spicy and boiled in a pot with corn and new potatoes and they make cold beer taste like heaven in a glass. Plus who doesn't like eating something where tail pinching and head sucking are expected as a matter of course.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Aww cher, Laissez les bon temps roulez!
> 
> Those affectionately known as mudbugs, or crawdaddies, or cajun lobsters.
> 
> But they are crawfish or crayfish if you like. They are a cajun delicacy that you peel and eat. They are super spicy and boiled in a pot with corn and new potatoes and they make cold beer taste like heaven in a glass. Plus who doesn't like eating something where tail pinching and head sucking are expected as a matter of course.


 
Reading that even gave me the heebie jeebies. 

But i'm also not a big seafood fan. Sucking the brains out a crustacean seems a bit horrifying to me. Haha.

Thanks for the explanation! (I like beer though  )


----------



## Proner

Homemade stuffed tomatoes with some safraned rice, oh yeah


----------



## Mishty

Beef stew over white rice,Brussels sprouts fried in butter, and leftover yeast rolls from last night.


----------



## CastingPearls

Swedish (gummi) Fish


----------



## CuteyChubb

Chicken salad on crackers with hot tea. :eat1:


----------



## Dromond

Nothing currently, but plotting a bowl of caramel swirl ice cream topped with dark chocolate syrup.


----------



## lovelocs

Some real, downhome soul food.


----------



## Dromond

Dromond said:


> Nothing currently, but plotting a bowl of caramel swirl ice cream topped with dark chocolate syrup.



It was every bit as good as I expected. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Having a piece of homemade bread (er...do Rhodes frozen bread loaves count as homemade), butter w/ olive oil, and a glass of red wine.


----------



## Surlysomething

Tim Tams! :eat2:


----------



## Jeeshcristina

lovelocs said:


> Some real, downhome soul food.



I laughed so hard. This is my life.


----------



## Gingembre

Chinese take-away, with a BIG glass of red wine. In bed. Because I can.


----------



## GTAFA

It's sort of a secret, which is why i post _*here*_ rather than tell family / friends.

Last fall my daughter bought assorted delicacies as a thank you to my brother & sister in law: who said thank you but were a bit afraid to try a bow-tie pasta made partially from squid. I was sworn to secrecy, lest it seem they were ungrateful. Eventually i will probably spill the beans, but for now my sister in law doesn't want my daughter to know who actually accepted her lovely & and decidedly unorthodox gift (how nice that i benefit from the conservative palettes of my sister in law & bro).

Ha... so tonight, an experiment:
blanched broccoli, cut small
the aforementioned pasta, seriously al dente
chopped anchovies (they've been sitting in a jar awaiting their fate)
slivered almonds
extra virgin olive oil
balsamic vinegar
chopped dill
a bit of parmesan cheese
I was prepared to melt mozzarella over top if it wasn't awesome... but i don't want to mask anything. It turned out better than i dared hope. 


I am halfway through the first portion. There are 3 or 4 equivalent size portions left, sigh... I will eat more tonight, probably the rest...!


I am now pouring some white wine to see how those two get along on my palette. (BY THE WAY... the pasta ingredients said 4% squid, which is barely a hint, the reason i added the anchovies, to fishify the flavour).


----------



## theladypoet

Cheese toast and a mixed fruit and veggie salad with balsamic dressing. I'm been on a random fruit kick for the last week- the more fruit the better!


----------



## one2one

Thin Mints. God bless the Girl Scouts.


----------



## agnieszka

mini pittas with soft cheese and smoked salamon


----------



## Surlysomething

Wine gums!


----------



## Mishty

Piping hot popcorn covered in a shameful amount of real *butter* and sea salt;grilled chicken sliders and handmade cherry Cokes.

Men,in my opinion make the best movie food. :happy:


----------



## bigsexy920

Just had 98% fat free Oscar Meyer hot dogs and beans - it was oddly good. I ususally HATE anything but all beef franks


----------



## Jeeshcristina

...I ate an entire take home size of Pinkberry in less than 2 hours. Mmmm. Froyo.


----------



## theladypoet

Fruit salad with guava. I was going to have toast and peanut butter but I burnt the toast.... so I ate the peanut butter with a spoon.


----------



## Skye23

Slightly ashamed to admit, but 2 Raspberry Toaster Strudels. 

I tried to salvage some freezer-burnt but highly coveted steamed pork and shrimp buns last night for a late rushed dinner and lets just say it was a bad idea. Woke up this morning starving because nothing I'd eaten yesterday had stayed put and not quite up to much. Toaster Strudels and coffee seemed like just the thing.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Coffee cheesecake from Wegmans with some Vanilla Chai tea and a splash of half and half. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Stir-fry. Kale, Cuties clementines, leftover chicken, curry, diced carrots, diced celery, and diced turnip. Turned out really good.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Whole wheat pasta with turkey chili and a shredded cheese Mexican blend. Yummo.


----------



## Tracyarts

Lunch is a thrown-together avocado mash kind of thing. I took a large avocado, seeded and diced up the flesh, and mashed it up with a large dollop of plain yogurt and about a teaspoon's worth of Penzey's "Fox Point" seasoning. I don't have tortilla chips or anything, but I do have some sesame whole grain crackers to eat it with, and that's working out just fine...

Tracy


----------



## Tracyarts

" Mudbugs!!!!!! 'Tis the season again "

Put a pile of those things in front of me, and I'll eat them until my lips go numb from the cayenne. And then still keep eating them because they're that damn good!

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

Orange popsicle. I so want real food but am afraid of my stomach rejecting it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Toasted sesame bagels with melted sharp cheddar.

:eat2:


----------



## Captain Save

HaagenDazs Butter Pecan ice cream.

Tomorrow, there will be doughnuts.

Really big doughnuts.
:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Toasted sesame bagels with melted sharp cheddar.
> 
> :eat2:



This made me so hungry. 



Captain Save said:


> HaagenDazs Butter Pecan ice cream.
> 
> Tomorrow, there will be doughnuts.
> 
> Really big doughnuts.
> :eat2:



I hate you.


----------



## Captain Save

You know, Lainey, that makes me feel so warm inside, I have to resist the temptation to go to the doughnut shop right now and post pics of the aftermath.


I just hope you're feeling better.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover curry beef and a glass of red wine.


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> HaagenDazs Butter Pecan ice cream.
> 
> Tomorrow, there will be doughnuts.
> 
> Really big doughnuts.
> :eat2:




Oink
Oink
Oink

:eat1:


----------



## Captain Save

*SNORRRRT!* snort, snort


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> Toasted sesame bagels with melted sharp cheddar.
> 
> :eat2:




It was so good that i'm having it again. But this time i'm having very thinly sliced deli ham on top.

:eat2:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Chocolate Milk and a handful of mini powdered donuts. 

My babe is making dinner, but I am STARVING, so I needed a snack!


----------



## EMH1701

Just had a roast beef and cheddar sandwich. Don't know why but I am very hungry, as if I hadn't eaten all day, even though I had lunch & supper. I think it's time of month hormones. :/


----------



## Skye23

Cottage Cheese (large curd, 4% milkfat) and Triscuits. Very boring, but its what I could grab quickly.


----------



## Mishty

Leftover five cheese,no sauce pizza,with pulled pork BBQ on top,and gouda cheese. Baked. Lay's Wavy chips with sour cream.

Gummi take out from an Easter basket opened early. 
It consist of a gummi pizza,three sodas,a hotdog,two hamburgers,and an order of sour fries. 

Annnnnd a bubble gum milk shake. 

I'm juuuust hungry,dude.


----------



## CastingPearls

Bubblegum milk shake? Hmmmm


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> Leftover five cheese,no sauce pizza,with pulled pork BBQ on top,and gouda cheese. Baked. Lay's Wavy chips with sour cream.
> 
> Gummi take out from an Easter basket opened early.
> It consist of a gummi pizza,three sodas,a hotdog,two hamburgers,and an order of sour fries.
> 
> Annnnnd a bubble gum milk shake.
> 
> I'm juuuust hungry,dude.




I'm not sure what it is, but you sure make me smile.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm having some stouffers veggie lasagna. It's a little happy reward for a good day


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Herr's Creamy Dill Pickle Potato Chips and a Reese's Egg


----------



## TwilightStarr

Graham crackers dipped in Philadelphia White Chocolate Cream Cheese Indulgence :eat2:


----------



## Captain Save

Emerald glazed pecans, pecan pie flavor. So sweet, so buttery, so deliciously evil...
:eat2:


----------



## agnieszka

cheesecake


----------



## Lovelyone

Iced oatmeal cookies and a piece of chocolate-chocolate chip fudge cake.


----------



## balletguy

I am having a Shiner blond (beer)...guess im not really eating.


----------



## Captain Save

Pumpkin bread and six shots of espresso at the local (only) Starbucks in my area.


----------



## Inhibited

Tina Wafers...


----------



## EMH1701

Made leftover chicken & leftover pasta. Added celery, onions, mushrooms, pasta sauce, & mozzarella. Good way to use up leftovers.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Pancakes.....because it's Pancake Sunday!! :wubu:


----------



## imaginarydiva21

salt and vinger pringles ..........and coke


----------



## Jon Blaze

Paleo friendly trail mix. So far so good with the diet as a whole, minus the almond butter. That stuff tastes like unsweetened oatmeal. UGHHHHHHHHHH lol


----------



## balletguy

Pizza and Bud Light


----------



## Jon Blaze

Steak salad I made. 
Lettuce, spinach, bell peppers, mushrooms, onions, strawberries, cube steak, pepper, garlic, a little adobo, lime juice, olive oil, and some sesame seeds.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got hubs a bag of those easter Lindt chocolates with white chocolate wrapped in milk chocolate.. he was kind enough to share with me.. those things are good!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Actually this was earlier but I just got home.
Penne a la vodka with a side of meatballs. Unseen, a big bowl of mussels marinara and for dessert, creme brulee.


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.health-bent.com/poultry/taco-chicken-wings-with-guac-dip
Was supposed to be pork chops with sauteed zucchini, onions, and mushrooms, but I used chicken breast, and did my own version of that link with zucchini, onions, and mushrooms. lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Some kind of Italian pastry that I've never seen before. It's a slice of rolled pistachio cake, thick pistachio flavored ganache and covered with cream and slivered...you guessed it...pistachios. It was DELISHISH!


----------



## EMH1701

Veal chop with brussel sprouts sauteed in white merlot wine & butter, with basil and thyme. Good stuff.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Not eating anything but dont know what to have for dinner so checking the thread :eat2:


----------



## imaginarydiva21

spiritangel said:


> home made banana bread tried a different recipe to last time more of a caramel type version used golden syrup instead of honey and no milk as the mix was liquidy enough
> 
> from the piece I just had warm its heaven still needs walnuts something I really need to put on the shopping list



can you post the recepie x:eat2:


----------



## imaginarydiva21

okwell i decided to have tuna pasta bake


----------



## CastingPearls

Double pork lo mein and an eggroll.


----------



## Fuzzy

Taco Bell's Locos Tacos


----------



## CastingPearls

A St. Joseph's zeppole.


----------



## bigpapi4u

Meat lovers pizza yumm


----------



## Inhibited

Magnum Big Choc Bikkie


----------



## ConnieLynn

CastingPearls said:


> A St. Joseph's zeppole.




You made me google  I'm in for any kind of fried dough.

Just had a dirty martini on the porch as I shed off the work day and enjoyed the end of a beautiful day weather wise.

Now I'm having a perfectly simple fried egg sandwich for dinner... egg, Hellman's, soft white bread, salt & pepper.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Just fixed some ricotta and spinach filled ravoli with alfredo sauce and some garlic breadsticks! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

fresh cinnamon rolls.. no raisins..


----------



## CastingPearls

Sea salt and black pepper cashews. oh.my.god.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I made Chicken and Dumplings tonight......yummy!! :eat2:


----------



## Deacone

That is what i'm eating right now  Scrambled egg on ryvita, with stripped seafood stick on top, black pepper and sriracha sauce and a big cup o' green tea!


----------



## Deacone

Mushrooms, fresh tofu, king prawns, kow choi and coriander. My mum's signature chinese dish. This is the first time i've made it and it tastes just like hers :') Oh yeah and a small dose of white rice


----------



## HottiMegan

Terriyaki tofu and some left over chow mein.. breakfast of champions!


----------



## penguin

Apple pancakes. They're so good! I wanted banana originally, but discovered that little miss had eaten them all, so apples it is!


----------



## HottiMegan

That makes me want to make pancakes this weekend Penguin. I haven't made pancakes in ages. I like blueberry banana pancakes.


----------



## GTAFA

Candied ginger, spinach pizza, red wine... (ahhhh i know it sounds a bit odd)


----------



## HottiMegan

Blueberry greek yogurt. mmm. I am trying to have a small something for breakfast to break my habit of not eating until 3 in the afternoon


----------



## Lovelyone

a bag of microwave popcorn for breakfast.


----------



## Inhibited

Ice cream cake ... Left over from a 4 year olds birthday party..


----------



## Fuzzy

Carl's Jr Green Burrito (with Steak)


----------



## balletguy

Bloody Mary...not really eating I guess


----------



## ConnieLynn

Cheesecake and hot tea


----------



## Surlysomething

I made a whole bunch of mini cheeseburgers that I had on soft, fresh pan buns. They were accompanied by potato and cheese perogies.

It's Hockey Night in Canada after all.


----------



## Inhibited

Red Rooster Chicken and chips..


----------



## EMH1701

Greek yogurt with chocolate granola and blackberries.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Surlysomething said:


> I made a whole bunch of mini cheeseburgers that I had on soft, fresh pan buns. They were accompanied by potato and cheese perogies.
> 
> It's Hockey Night in Canada after all.



Yum!! :eat2:


----------



## Kamily

I just ate some fresh raspberries. :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Smoked sausage biscuit. Yay Biscuitville.


----------



## EMH1701

Went home for lunch and am having leftover beef curry.


----------



## Kamily

Im eating some leftover pizza and breadsticks from last night. Im making tacos tonight for dinner. :eat2:


----------



## theladypoet

I just had a slice of sweet Thai chili chicken pizza and now I'm noshing on some blackberry yogurt and diet Pepsi.


----------



## Deven

Dr. Oetker's Frozen Pizza Spinaci... so good for frozen pizza... :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Salad with spinach, smoked salmon, grape tomatoes, hazelnuts, diced onion, and Parmesan cheese with a red wine/olive oil vinaigrette.

Salmon is actually one of my favorite foods.


----------



## Captain Save

A jumbo slice of lemon meringue pie.
:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

A couple of leftover slices of Easter ham and some veggie crackers slathered with veggie Alouette.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Matzah with cream cheese and tomato- it's Passover!


----------



## Tracyarts

Some sweet-as-candy little "grape" tomatoes, and a huge glass of iced white tea with peppermint. 

Tracy


----------



## ConnieLynn

Italian comfort food. Just had spaghetti carbonara at the only decent Italian place in town.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Inhibited said:


> Red Rooster Chicken and chips..



I love Red Rooster! I miss it and a lot of other foods from OZ!


----------



## Kamily

A frosty from Wendy's. :eat2:


----------



## Mishty

I just got my left over Santa Fe club out of the fridge,nuked my Fe taters and got a root beer. I even have a banana cream pie sundae from DQ in the freezer. Insomnia may have won the battle but my snack won the war.


----------



## bigpapi4u

View attachment ForumRunner_20120415_115107.jpg

roast chicken with rice and beans


----------



## Shan34

Mini donuts :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

Inhibited said:


> Red Rooster Chicken and chips..



envious beyond belief it has been over 2 years since I last got to eat red rooster


Nutri Grain (cereal)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A bowl of cinnamon Teddy Grahams sitting in milk. I like to eat mine like cereal.


----------



## CastingPearls

Loaded Baked Potato kettle chips.


----------



## spiritangel

Thinly sliced cheese on hot buttered toast


----------



## Mishty

Half a pan of super sour lemon bars I made for dessert last night and ice cold Pepsi.


----------



## EMH1701

Was feeling rebellious today, so I went to McDonalds for lunch and got a Big Mac and fries. Haven't had that in forever.


----------



## Mishty

Pepperoni pizza rolls,homemade ranch dressing and cherry kool-aid. 

I ate leftover cold pork strips while the rolls warmed too.
I'm in a meaty mood.


----------



## Skye23

What a coincidence Mishty! 

I'm eating Pepperoni Rolls we smuggled back from western pa when visiting the inlaws. There are like 2 or 3 Sheetz convenience stores that sell the Home Industries Bakery ones from Western Virginia (argueably the mecca for such things). We always buy a few bags and bring them back. They're a regional thing - soft white bread rolls with pepperoni and perhaps cheese in them (no sauce). Although I'm having mine with iced coffee.


----------



## Jim Miller

As a matter of fact, right now I am eating a beany quesadilla with some garlic and onion, a generous amount of chili lime Cholula sauce, and a Dr. Generic on the side to wash it down.

Probably tastier than it sounds!


----------



## sunnie1653

I just finished a boca burger. The flame grilled ones are to DIE FOR.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

tons of chicken nuggets + ketchup. nommy!


----------



## Lizzie

Eggplant lasagna.


----------



## MRdobolina

dimsum


----------



## Amatrix

MRdobolina said:


> dimsum


Hey....
That looks sorta like what I have going on now too! I love your picture of kimchi!

Instead of dimsum I have udon noodles and little mooncakes.
Oh and lots and lots of ginger because I am getting over an illness.


----------



## Mishty

Strawberry strudel and Pepsi for breakfast. I hate coffee. Blah. Give me caffeine cold and fizzy anyday.


----------



## LeoGibson

Who needs a taqueria when you can make a breakfast like this at home. Yep, I even made the refried beans myself. Although I did buy the tortillas already made, everything else was from scratch.


----------



## lovelocs

Just finished some lucky charms...


----------



## EMH1701

Sunny-side up egg & hash browns with a diced chili pepper & leftover ham for breakfast.


----------



## ConnieLynn

The best breakfast sandwich - scrambled egg with cheddar, sauteed baby bella mushrooms and vidalia onions, on fresh, soft sourdough bread. Big cup of coffee.


----------



## HottiMegan

After weeks of searching, i finally got my paws on a bag of Birthday Cake Oreos. OMG so weird/wonderful! It does taste like birthday cake!


----------



## Captain Save

Okay, I finally surrendered...to a towering stack of pancakes swimming in syrup and butter, and it was _really_ good since it's been quite a while.


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Okay, I finally surrendered...to a towering stack of pancakes swimming in syrup and butter, and it was _really_ good since it's been quite a while.


 
And by quite awhile you actually mean last week.


----------



## Captain Save

Hey, I can quit anytime I choose, Ms. Surlypants!


Wait a minute, don't addicts in denial say that all the time? Does this mean I'm...uh, oh...
:eat1:

It's not pancakes this time; it's pecan pie flavored glazed pecans, a rather insidious and evil snack recommended by someone at work. When one lives alone and wakes up with an empty bag in the bed, sugary aftertaste in the mouth and no memories of the previous night, that's a bad sign.
:really sad:


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Hey, I can quit anytime I choose, Ms. Surlypants!
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, don't addicts in denial say that all the time? Does this mean I'm...uh, oh...
> :eat1:
> 
> It's not pancakes this time; it's pecan pie flavored glazed pecans, a rather insidious and evil snack recommended by someone at work. When one lives alone and wakes up with an empty bag in the bed, sugary aftertaste in the mouth and no memories of the previous night, that's a bad sign.
> :really sad:


 

You need an intervention, Mr!


----------



## Captain Save

But it's so delicious, it's only a small amount in the bag, I only eat until I'm full, not until I'm sick, I don't do it all the time, I can still function, etc etc etc

I don't _really_ have to have an intervention, do I? I'll be good, I promise!
:batting:


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> But it's so delicious, it's only a small amount in the bag, I only eat until I'm full, not until I'm sick, I don't do it all the time, I can still function, etc etc etc
> 
> I don't _really_ have to have an intervention, do I? I'll be good, I promise!
> :batting:


 

You're kidding, right? You probably have a bag of chocolate close by too and a huge mug (urn) of espresso. I know your type. 

Moderation is not on your radar.


----------



## Captain Save

Moderation is on my radar; it's under the chocolate smear in lower left hand corner! I'll also have you know that there is no urn of esspresso in the place; sophisticated people use the intravenous drip while they surf the internet.

I will not respond to the chocolate accusation; I think I've incriminated myself enough for one day.


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Moderation is on my radar; it's under the chocolate smear in lower left hand corner! I'll also have you know that there is no urn of esspresso in the place; sophisticated people use the intravenous drip while they surf the internet.
> 
> I will not respond to the chocolate accusation; I think I've incriminated myself enough for one day.


 
Ha! I could draw a pretty close likeness of your surroundings right now and you know it.


----------



## Captain Save

Your artistic talent exceeds mine; that's no surprise. 

Now that I'm done with my delicious chicken breast sauteed in cashews and cream sauce, I'd better hit the road. I enjoyed it, but I have a bottle of wine here wanting to join a second plate, followed by more chocolate and some ice cream, and a nap, and a few movies on tv...


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Your artistic talent exceeds mine; that's no surprise.
> 
> Now that I'm done with my delicious chicken breast sauteed in cashews and cream sauce, I'd better hit the road. I enjoyed it, but I have a bottle of wine here wanting to join a second plate, followed by more chocolate and some ice cream, and a nap, and a few movies on tv...


 
King of the sloths! :bow:


----------



## Stuffingkit

BBQ Chicken Pizza! and Ice cream!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Home-made Hamburger with Cheese and Bacon, topped with Hormel Chili and Saurkraut. M'mmmm~


----------



## pjbbwlvr

For lunch I just ate a sandwich with Ham, Salami and Swiss on White bread, bag of chips and a coke! A real dull brown bag lunch, lol!!


----------



## Lovelyone

a cherry pineapple popsickle and a tomato sandwich with mayo.


----------



## theladypoet

I'm currently inhaling Bear Paws crackers, cheddar flavour. I bought one box on sale but I'm going through this one so fast I think I should have bought a couple!


----------



## CastingPearls

I made kapusta (a Polish dish made with de-soured saurkraut, fried with bacon fat, bacon, onions and sprinkled liberally with black pepper) and served it over hot dogs drizzled with a spicy savory remoulade with a few slices of Polish rye slathered with port wine and cheddar pub cheese spread.


----------



## Lovelyone

bacon and chedder cheese flavored mashed potatoes


----------



## BBWHearts

CastingPearls said:


> I made kapusta (a Polish dish made with de-soured saurkraut, fried with bacon fat, bacon, onions and sprinkled liberally with black pepper) and served it over hot dogs drizzled with a spicy savory remoulade with a few slices of Polish rye slathered with port wine and cheddar pub cheese spread.



Nice Ukrainian food! :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm having pretend tea and cakes with alex


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Breaded Chicken patty Sandwich with sauerkraut, dill pickles, and Chipotle sauce. Also; String Cheese, and I'm downing it with a drink made of Mt. Dew and Lime Vodka.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

A selection of cheeses with lots of cabernet sauvignon. Plus I have some creme brûlée for afterwards!


----------



## Captain Save

Chocolate!
:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Chocolate!
> :happy:




Shut up! You like chocolate? Really? 

Me too.


----------



## Captain Save

Do you really? I'll share...with all y'all!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Captain Save said:


> Do you really? I'll share...with all y'all!



You share your chocolate and I'll share my wine!


----------



## Captain Save

For you, I'll bring extra.


----------



## tinkerbell

Lunch - not the healthiest lunch I've had, but I just got done running and I was starving!

A pear, a granola bar and cracker chips. With an onion roll with turkey, swiss, spinach and pickles. :smitten:


----------



## MisticalMisty

banana nut birthday cake!


----------



## Surlysomething

Warm beef samosas straight from the restaurant.
Ice cold Diet Pepsi.

So delicious. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Warm beef samosas straight from the restaurant.
> Ice cold Diet Pepsi.
> 
> So delicious. :eat2:


I'm so jealous. Enjoy.


----------



## Deven

Peach Iced Tea with homemade "ring of fire" salsa and tortilla chips.

I can't feel my tongue and I don't care.


----------



## SuperMishe

Home made steak and cheese sand with red and yellow peppers and onions on fresh italian bread! Mmmm!


----------



## Lovelyone

Pizza with pepperoni, spicy sausage and pineapple. YUM.


----------



## Captain Save

Oatmeal with apple pie spiced apples and cranberries. I frequently eat this at work because it's healthy as well as easy to store and prepare.


----------



## EMH1701

Home for lunch & having leftover chicken stew.


----------



## HottiMegan

Late breakfast of cheese toast and strawberry greek yogurt.


----------



## Lovelyone

scrambled eggs with diced ham and melted cheese on top
and a banana


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> scrambled eggs with diced ham and melted cheese on top
> and a banana


 
I love eggs with cheese and ham. Kind of sounds like I might make that for dinner. :eat2:


----------



## Deven

Subway footlong buffalo chicken (double meat,) bacon, pepperjack cheese, lettuce and tomato with their chipotle sauce.

Ohhhh My Goodness... :eat2: 

Looks like I can only eat half now.


----------



## Lovelyone

It is 85 degrees and it's too hot to cook anything. I decided on a cold plate with cottage cheese, pear slices, a mandarin orange fruit cup, and a banana.


----------



## Captain Save

Mmmmm, a fruit plate sounds rather nice for a light dessert.


Too bad I'm going for broke this evening, with Hershey's nuggets. Tonight's variety is dark chocolate with almonds and toffee chips; these should be _illegal_, they're so good!

I wonder why I haven't seen them outside of WalMart?


----------



## Inhibited

Chocolate Easter Egg ......


----------



## Stuffingkit

Breakfast for dinner! Eggs,Bacon, Pancakes!


----------



## Deven

Captain Save said:


> Mmmmm, a fruit plate sounds rather nice for a light dessert.
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm going for broke this evening, with Hershey's nuggets. Tonight's variety is dark chocolate with almonds and toffee chips; these should be _illegal_, they're so good!
> 
> I wonder why I haven't seen them outside of WalMart?



Maybe it's a Walmart exclusive? I know they had an Exclusive Ben & Jerry's for awhile called Flourless Chocolate Cake.... omg, it was so good...:eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

Fresh soft Red Vines Licorice and sweet tea.


----------



## Surlysomething

Subway.

6" grilled chicken on Italian parmesan and herb, with lots of cucumber and caesar dressing. :eat2:

Chocolate milk.
2 chocolate chip cookies.

I was so starving that you could hear my stomach growling from across the room.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover pozole. It's even better left over!


----------



## Mishty

Tater tot casserole,tossed salad and Texas cheese toast.


----------



## EMH1701

For lunch, I made salad with kale, lettuce, tomato, mango, 1/2 a lime, nopales leaves, chili pepper, and onion. Had olive oil vinaigrette dressing. I should eat mangoes more often. They're good.


----------



## one2one

Kalamata olive ciabatta bread with goats milk cream cheese and some roasted red pepper, eggplant and garlic spread.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cold Asian sesame noodle salad. Yum.


----------



## Mishty

Leftover super pepperoni pizza from pizza hut,i added bacon,tomatoes, and cheddar cheese,broiled it. It's good with Mexican goat cheese dip and jalapeño poppers.

I want corn nuggets....


----------



## Lovelyone

tootsie rolls and sweet tea


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Subway Spicy Italian, like me, $5 footlong with a coke and bag o'chips.
I make it xxtra Spicy adding hot peppers, Whats life without some spice!!!


----------



## smithnwesson

PERFECT crispy oinion rings!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Mz4NTozNXw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Ingredients:
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup cornstarch
2 tablespoons instant mashed potatoes
big pinch of cayenne
1 cup cold club soda
2-3 cups Panko (Japanese-style breadcrumbs), or as needed
fine salt to taste
vegetable oil for frying
2-3 yellow onions, cut into 1/4-inch rings
*Note: the amounts in the video were for a smaller batch. The amounts above will make a nice large batch, enough for about 8 servings.

Try this. You won't regret it!

:eat2: - Jim


----------



## intraultra

A very late dinner...veggie burger, peas, seasoned rice, chunky homemade applesauce.


----------



## Deven

Fried leftover mashed potatoes and egg with bacon topped with ketchup...


----------



## Lovelyone

canned cold pear slices in lite syrup. they are very good.


----------



## smithnwesson

Lovelyone said:


> canned cold pear slices in lite syrup. they are very good.


Jesus! Try my onion rings. See above.

'Canned cold pear slices in lite syrup'! You poor dear!!


----------



## Lovelyone

smithnwesson said:


> Jesus! Try my onion rings. See above.
> 
> 'Canned cold pear slices in lite syrup'! You poor dear!!



The onion rings sound delicious cut I am too lazy to look up what the club soda is for, and too lazy to make them once I do look it up.  

Right now I want chili cheese fritos.


----------



## CastingPearls

A half a bar of Lindt 70% dark chocolate


----------



## Lovelyone

homemade meatloaf, baby new potatoes, and corn.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> A half a bar of Lindt 70% dark chocolate




I'm noshing on a Cadbury Premium Dark chocolate bar. :eat2:

So yummy.


----------



## Mishty

These little lemon and key lime cooler cookies from Florida. So tangy and gooood. I'll eat the whole bag tonight and regret it tomorrow....


----------



## KittyCourtz

Tootsie Rolls. XD


----------



## EMH1701

Breakfast burritos. I made scrambled eggs and added some leftover pozole to them.


----------



## Lovelyone

chili cheese hotdogs and for desert some almond joy mini's


----------



## AuntHen

frozen raspberries... brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CastingPearls

A napoleon pastry


----------



## EMH1701

Made a fish fry with rice on the side.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Chocolate Covered Raisins
Li'l Debbie "Swiss Cake Rolls"
Nacho & Ranch Doritos
Summer Sausage Sammich
Extra Summer Sausage


----------



## Captain Save

Subway Italian BMT double meat with spinach, tomatoes, black olives and banana peppers on flatbread, with a bowl of mixed veggies. Not my favorite, really, but it serves the purpose I suppose, especially since I have to slog through this 12 hour shift and a training seminar afterward. 


*looks for coffee cup


----------



## CastingPearls

IHOP. Red velvet pancakes, a steak and cheese giant omelette and hash browns.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover pozole. I think it's the last of the leftovers.


----------



## Lovelyone

My sister made Poor man's pepper steak last night. She made big hamburgers with fajita seasonings, added sauteed green peppers and onions on top--and topped it all of with a dab of steak sauce. DELICIOUS.


----------



## FATcha

I have about 6 leftover cartons of Chinese food cold out from the employee fridge i'm eating at my desk. i love cold food.


----------



## Mishty

Hamburger steak and a baked/fried potato loadddded.


----------



## Saoirse

salt water taffy from the Cape! MMMMM!!


----------



## EMH1701

Leftovers with mystery meat. I think it's chicken.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Taco soup, banana nut muffins, and apple pie...Paula Deen's recipe, not much for the applesauce she uses I think I'll stick with mine:eat2:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## bigmac

Tim Hortons coffee -- the parcel post guy just delivered a great big bag of beans from Canada.


----------



## Lovelyone

Peanut butter M&M's and Arizona sweet tea.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm picking at the leftovers of a cold Italian rotisserie chicken and inhaling a couple of Baby Bels. I'm also eyeing a bottle of port I was saving for a special trip but fuck it, I'm going in.


----------



## Micara

Beach Club sandwich from Jimmy John's and a pickle.


----------



## SweetPotato

A jar of Nutella with a spoon !


----------



## Jah

SweetPotato said:


> A jar of Nutella with a spoon !



I used to do that a lot!

At the moment I'm eating m&ms.


----------



## SweetPotato

> At the moment I'm eating m&ms.


 sounds good !

Right now im having sausage rolls with home made tomato sauce. :eat1:


----------



## SweetPotato

Had a stressful day, chowing down on a block of cadbury milk chocolate to destress. It works !


----------



## EMH1701

Salad with dandelion greens, blue cheese, raw almonds, diced apples, and olive oil vinaigrette.


----------



## Surlysomething

Organic baby carrots, pita bread and tzatziki.
Strawberries and sparkling water.


Delicious, fresh and healthy. Mmm...Spring!


----------



## CastingPearls

They're sold in the bakery as 'Chinese cookies' but they're giant almond flavored sugar cookies with a big dab of dark chocolate in the center, topped with an almond sliver. I ate three so far, tonight, which means there's only one left which means someone is getting her fanny to the bakery tomorrow.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

greek hummus, scrambled egg and swiss cheese on a cinnamon raisin bagel..highly recommended :eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

grapefruit wedges, and sliced sweet peppers, cucumbers, baby carrots some sliced turkey breast and veggie dip.


----------



## CastingPearls

Spinach white pizza pie. (frozen, dunno what brand, someone else threw it in the oven)

Oh and I shared a tossed McDonald's 'ranch' salad with shikkin.


----------



## EMH1701

Red wine and chicken quesadillas. Just did not feel like cooking or eating leftovers tonight.


----------



## SweetPotato

Garlic bread with lots of butter and pumpkin soup !


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover Northern saute'd in herbs, olive oil, and butter, jasmine rice, and mixed steamed veggies.


----------



## Lovelyone

a wonderful salad with lettuce, tomatoes, sweet peppers, cucumbers, shredded cheese and topped with a lovely dressing with bacon in it and croutons.


----------



## Micara

A ham and salami sandwich and spinach-artichoke hummus with pita chips. :eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

the most delicious sweet pepper, 1/2 cucumber, some baby carrots, dip, some chips with salsa, and some sweet tea.

(I felt guilty cos I gnoshed on a Nachos Belle Grande, a cheesy potato burrito, and 2 hard taco supremes last night, so fresh and healthy today seemed the proper choice.)


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Round steak, with mashed potatoes and gravy, some beets and ginger, and for dessert...wait for it...watermelon!


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## EMH1701

Jasmine rice, steamed veggies and tofu.


----------



## SD007

I'm drinkin' a creeeaam soda.

mm hmm


----------



## Lovelyone

left over cook out food. A brat, a piece of smoked sausage, a baked potato with butter and sour cream, and some coleslaw. MMMM


----------



## Captain Save

Eight shots of espresso with three pumps of caramel, a pump of hazelnut, and a splashof half and half.

Oh yeah, and a chocolate chunk cookie.
:eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

Captain Save said:


> Eight shots of espresso with three pumps of caramel, a pump of hazelnut, and a splashof half and half.
> 
> Oh yeah, and a chocolate chunk cookie.
> :eat2:



Holey Toledo Batman...that sounds scrumptious.
I am eating microwave popcorn and a tall glass of sweet tea.


----------



## AuntHen

leftover chinese food and poptarts... haha


----------



## Tad

Captain Save said:


> Eight shots of espresso with three pumps of caramel, a pump of hazelnut, and a splashof half and half.
> 
> Oh yeah, and a chocolate chunk cookie.
> :eat2:



So, since posting this yesterday.....have you gotten to sleep yet 

And I'm eating a piece of dark chocolate (70% cocoa). For the anti-oxidants, don't ya know


----------



## Captain Save

Lovelyone said:


> Holey Toledo Batman...that sounds scrumptious.





Tad said:


> So, since posting this yesterday.....have you gotten to sleep yet
> 
> And I'm eating a piece of dark chocolate (70% cocoa). For the anti-oxidants, don't ya know



I don't always drink Starbucks, but when I do, it's just a little sweet, just a little creamy, and REALLY strong. I also enjoy dark chocolate with my espresso drinks, but I'm such an addict I can go to sleep within a few hours of finishing such drinks.

Today I have fruit salad, a gyros wrap, dark chocolate, a triple chocolate cookie, and my coffee cup, full of espresso made at home this time. Mmm, yes!


----------



## AuntHen

bean-cheese burritos w/ lettuce, tomatoes, onions, sour cream & salsa, mmmm


----------



## spiritangel

The last of my nana bread (found in the freezer) toasted and with butter yumm


----------



## AuntHen

vanilla ice cream with fresh strawberries


----------



## Deven

Chicken and mushroom ravioli in Marsala sauce.


----------



## Surlysomething

Three cheese rainbow tortellini with a light alfredo sauce.


:eat2:


----------



## Captain Save

A pair of chili dogs, with chili fries and a root beer float from A & W.


----------



## Lovelyone

cold pizza with pineapple and spicy sausage and lots of water.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover spinach/mushroom pizza. I went home for lunch.


----------



## AuntHen

well it's no longer just a confession... 

I went and got myself some Chick-fil-A :eat2:

chicken deluxe sandwich (deluxe=tomato, lettuce added) w/ buffalo sauce
their yummy crisscut fries
1/2 lemonade 1/2 sweet tea (they make their lemonade w/ real lemons!!) :happy:

btw, it is only my opinion but they are probably the best fast food there is, quality and freshness wise (at least where I live)


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Went to AYCE fried shrimp at the Shrimp Basket. Of course had the shrimp, with hush puppies, cole slaw, new potatoes seasoned w/ butter & nutmeg, delicious. Alos had some seafood gumbo seconds of course and some lemonade.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Lovelyone

Homemade chicken and noodle soup. I added a couple of teaspoons of soy sauce to my bowl to give it a little kick. Loved it.


----------



## EMH1701

Pancakes and bacon for breakfast. Cup of coffee. I <3 weekends when I can actually make a proper breakfast.


----------



## Jah

KFC original fillet burger:eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

Hershey kisses and Arizona sweet tea.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I just had a rice cake & some homemade lemonade w/ stevia.
Now I'm chewing a piece of Extra Watermelon gum.

This heat makes me so sick to my stomach, I actually don't feel like eating much. Weird. I can't wait until I get my new air conditioner installed tonight.


----------



## Webmaster

Papa Murphy's "Cowboy" pizza. Large. I like their DeLIGHT crust pizzas (especially the one with chicken and artichoke), but they always feel a bit like an appetizer. The Cowboy pizza had real crust and some good heft to it.


----------



## Lovelyone

Arby's Big Beef and cheddar sandwich, curly fries, mozzerella sticks and an orange cream shake.


----------



## EMH1701

Made a veggie salad. Zucchini "noodles", diced tomato, brocolli sprouts, asiago cheese, a little bit of squash, and ranch dressing.


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

Breakfast of Champions: Pink Lady cupcake (chocolate cake with strawberry icing) & iced coffee


----------



## Micara

Reheated pad thai and baby eggrolls. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover chicken florentine.


----------



## Lovelyone

shredded chicken with honey bbq sandwich, potato wedges and some cool ranch chips.


----------



## Surlysomething

Just finished hoovering two strawberry pies from McD's.

I have no restraint with all things strawberry. :blush:


----------



## EMH1701

Went home for lunch and am having a veggie burger with melted cheese, sprouts, and jalapenos.


----------



## Micara

A bowl of burgoo. One of my favorite things about the 4th of July!

http://www.franklinillinois.net/burgoo.htm


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> A bowl of burgoo. One of my favorite things about the 4th of July!
> 
> http://www.franklinillinois.net/burgoo.htm


I've always wanted to try that!


****

I just had a plate of my gran's famous potato salad.


----------



## LeoGibson

A homemade chopped brisket sandwich with grilled onions and pickles, Stubb's original bbq sauce on a Mrs. Baird's bun. And can't forget fritos and a cold Lone Star!:happy: Man these are a few of the many reasons I love Texas!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Orange-Ginger Chicken & Veggies for entree, with a S'mores Cake I've developed from a cupcake recipe for dessert.


Mr. jigglesworth


----------



## Lovelyone

Hershey's chocolate kisses


----------



## Captain Save

Mmmmm, chocolate...

I'm having a smoothie, containing pineapple, papaya, strawberries, red grapes, honeydew melons, and kiwi.


----------



## CastingPearls

A few bites of roast beef and swiss with gobs of mayo and some black pepper on an Italian roll.


----------



## Micara

A slice of Key Lime pie that my boss brought into share.


----------



## Jah

Tim tams :eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts

Fresh lychees. I got a dozen of them as a birthday treat.


----------



## CastingPearls

Rosemary ham and potato salad


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Well tonight my sister & nieces took me out to the Jelly Fish Bar & Grill on the Perdido Key in Pensacola.

For Appetizers we had pitas & hummus and crab ragoons, both of which were very delicious.

Then I ordered the Lump Crab Burger, (a crabby patty to you Sponge bob fans) w/ cole slaw and sriracha & mayo sauce on the side.

My sister, Jenny ordered the California Roll and Annie ordered Tempel roll(spelling? but you sushi eaters know what I mean), while her sister Shelby just ate the pitas & hummus. 

Everything was great, but they were remodeling and it was rather hot inside...would have been cooler to eat outside where there was a breeze blowing in off the ocean...hell Sponge Bob was toast it was soo hot.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Jah

A chocolate coated honeycomb muesli bar:eat1:


----------



## EMH1701

I made a bowl of spaghetti squash "spaghetti" for lunch. Topped it with some diced onions, asiago cheese, and a little butter. Good stuff.


----------



## AuntHen

I made homemade naan bread! I put extra honey in the dough so it is nice and sweet. Also having some Earl Grey iced tea. Yum!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Well, I made chili, not any kind in particular, just something to use up the leftover jars or veggies in the fridge, and it turned out pretty good so far, still cooking on the stove.

Probably eat it with biscuits, butter & blueberry jam, maybe some crackers too.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

Having a piece of peanut butter-chocolate cake from Target. Pretty good, but I had some cranberry-orange poundcake with walnuts yesterday that was awesome. It was from Fresh Market.


----------



## Jah

That looks yummy!:eat1:

At the moment I'm eating chocolate.:eat2:


----------



## toni

Sunday's = bagels :eat2:


----------



## Micara

A reuben


----------



## Inhibited

Bubbly Chocolate..


----------



## CastingPearls

BBQ pork rinds


----------



## vardon_grip

Spinach salad with warm bacon vinegarette and shaved parmesan


----------



## Mishty

Leftover rice,salsa,steak strips,cheese,tortilla chips. 
And a few Little Debbie peanut butter crunch bars with milk.
A donut.

:batting:


----------



## EMH1701

I made the Becker burgers from Joy of Cooking. It's basically a slightly fancy burger. You fry them up and add some pepper, soy sauce, a little hot sauce, and a splash of red wine.


----------



## ViennaLex

Mars bar and diet Pepsi!


----------



## Miss Vickie

I made a pretty good dinner, if I do say so myself. Kabobs (chicken thighs marinated in teriyaki sauce with xxx ginger, onion, yellow and orange peppers), steamed peas in pods and a yummy rice pilaf.

Dinner? Rhubarb (from my garden), peach and blueberry crisp.

I done good huh?


----------



## Webmaster

Yum!! Except for the onions.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> I made a pretty good dinner, if I do say so myself. Kabobs (chicken thighs marinated in teriyaki sauce with xxx ginger, onion, yellow and orange peppers), steamed peas in pods and a yummy rice pilaf.
> 
> Dinner? Rhubarb (from my garden), peach and blueberry crisp.
> 
> I done good huh?


 
Yum! Sounds delicious! :eat2:


----------



## Mishty

Two McChickens plain,added fries,mustard and ketchup;a McDouble plain plus a grilled snack wrap. Two apple pies and a caramel sundae. Sweet tea. 

Mickey D's is my comfort food.


----------



## EMH1701

Made a spiral veggie salad for lunch with zucchini, yellow squash, tofu, red pepper, garlic, and blue cheese.


----------



## Micara

Creamy tomato and herb bisque soup and fresh Italian bread. :eat2:


----------



## deanna banana

Pound cake with strawberries. Yummy.


----------



## Surlysomething

Chicken breast chunks pan fried in a greek sauce, garlic bread, new baby potatoes and cottage cheese. Easy summer food..

:eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

Egg tacos (fried egg, avocado, tomato, onion, cilantro, serrano pepper)! In corn tortillas.


----------



## CastingPearls

'Everything' pretzels and Lindt pistachio cream-filled chocolate.

And about twenty minutes ago, I had a real English scone (peach) with clotted cream and strawberry jam.


----------



## curvaluscious

Peanut butter, Nutella and Marshmallow Fluff on soft white bread. :eat2:


----------



## Inhibited

Nutella...


----------



## CastingPearls

Cavatappi (corkscrew) pasta salad and pink lemonade pie


----------



## CastingPearls

Inhibited said:


> Nutella...


Have you tried any of the cookie spreads, like Speculoos or Biscoffs? Ummmmmm


----------



## Inhibited

More Nutella



CastingPearls said:


> Have you tried any of the cookie spreads, like Speculoos or Biscoffs? Ummmmmm



I don't think we have those brands here.... I googled but couldn't find anything within Aus.. as far as i know we don't have anything similar.


----------



## AuntHen

Whole-wheat-potato-bread toast with lots of butter and homemade cherry preserves. Cuban espresso. Yum!


----------



## CastingPearls

Lays BLT potato chips


----------



## Mishty

Toast with peanut butter, and maple syrup. Animal crackers. Black pepper kettle chips. Ham slices and spicy mustard. Chocolate milk.


----------



## one2one

Cadbury double chocolate ice cream bar.


----------



## Lovelyone

I'm not eating anything right now. Will someone please go make me a tomato sandwich light on the mayo?


----------



## Deven

I'm eating pocky and drinking chocolate milk.


----------



## EMH1701

I made tuna noodle hotdish and am having that for lunch.


----------



## SuperMishe

Leftover Silano pizza (grilled chicken, broccoli, lemon pepper cream sauce) from Bertuccis... yum!:eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts

A bowl of honey nut cheerios with almond milk. 

Tracy


----------



## TwilightStarr

Reese's Ice Cream :eat2:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

A big bowl of stuffing. I wish I had some turkey to go with!


----------



## Inhibited

Milk chocolate buddies
White chocolate buddies
Freckles


----------



## CastingPearls

ButlerGirl09 said:


> A big bowl of stuffing. I wish I had some turkey to go with!


OMG I'm so wanting real stuffing RIGHT NOW.


EDT: Not eating anything at the mo. Drinking iced gummi fish vodka though.


----------



## Rojodi

ButlerGirl09 said:


> A big bowl of stuffing. I wish I had some turkey to go with!



This week, I'll purchase a turkey breast, stuffing items, cranberry jelly..I'll make roasted turkey-stuffing-mashed potato sandwiches with a cranberry aoili, and I know once I tell the child, a few friends will magically appear


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Mom & I were invited to my sister's for burgers and hot dogs on the grill, pasta salad, cheeto's puffs & bbq chips. Homemade bread pudding with a lemon butter sauce to pour over it, and brownies were available for dessert


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## ConnieLynn

Ice cream taste test... Blue Bunny was on sale, so I splurged on two previously untested flavors. Both have real hunks of cake in them.

View attachment 104075


Wedding Cake flavor is great. I'm not usually a fan of raspberry, but this really tastes like wedding cake and the streak of raspberry in it really pops.

View attachment 104076


Red Velvet flavor is not so great. Too much cake in it and has an artificial taste.


----------



## CastingPearls

ConnieLynn said:


> Ice cream taste test... Blue Bunny was on sale, so I splurged on two previously untested flavors. Both have real hunks of cake in them.
> 
> View attachment 104075
> 
> 
> Wedding Cake flavor is great. I'm not usually a fan of raspberry, but this really tastes like wedding cake and the streak of raspberry in it really pops.
> 
> View attachment 104076
> 
> 
> Red Velvet flavor is not so great. Too much cake in it and has an artificial taste.


I keep hearing that no one like's Blue Bunny's Red Velvet and nearly everyone likes their 'cake' flavors (other than that one, of course).


----------



## Lovelyone

Less than 1,000 calorie honey ham sandwich


----------



## Tracyarts

Drinking actually, I'm getting over a stomach bug and solid food is still iffy. 

But an honest-to-goodness Sprite in the old fashioned green glass bottle with the dot pattern on it, sweetened with cane sugar and tasting just like I remember from childhood. Comfort in a bottle! 

Tracy


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover chili. Good stuff.


----------



## Lovelyone

two Cutie oranges, half of a GIGANTIC cucumber and a whole medium sized homegrown tomato that the neighbor lady gave us fresh from her garden. Very delicious


----------



## ConnieLynn

Had fried dumplings / potstickers for dinner, followed by drinks on the porch with my neighbor. Coconut rum & coke to remind me of the beach, and vodka tonic when the rum ran out.


----------



## Micara

Garcia's double cheese pizza.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Lovely beef lo mein. I'm on a Chinese take out kick.


----------



## EMH1701

A homemade chocolate chip cookie right out of the oven. Best thing on planet Earth.


----------



## Captain Save

A barrel of espresso and a Lindt Intense Dark Chocolate candy bar with caramelized walnut and hazelnut pieces.

Pay no attention to the occasional muscle twitch or the foaming of the mouth.


----------



## Lovelyone

CapNcrunch Crunch berries (?) cereal.


----------



## Jah

Raspberry split icecream :eat2:


----------



## ThaliaBombshell

little late night snack of chevre, crusty french bread, grapes, strawberries, and peaches....I feel like I should have some wine, but alas I have none


----------



## spiritangel

A home made organic Toffee

just so anyone not Aussie knows what I am talking about

http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/18313/mini+toffees

not sure why but about a month or so ago I had a craving to make some so I did a small batch and could not resist doing another small batch last week


----------



## EMH1701

Hot buttered rum. I was watching a pirate movie, so hence I was in the mood for rum.


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Home made milk shake and french fries... I couldn't wait for the rest! lol


----------



## BriannaBombshell

EMH1701 said:


> Hot buttered rum. I was watching a pirate movie, so hence I was in the mood for rum.



Oh I am jealous!!!!! Ummm yummy sooo good!


----------



## Deven

Popcornopolis Zebra chocolate popcorn


----------



## Cynthia

Tofu Pups with wasabi horseradish


----------



## ThaliaBombshell

chili cheese fritos and subway steak and cheese toasted on italian herb and cheese bread


----------



## LeoGibson

Leftover pecan smoked brisket tacos -

Brisket cut into thin strips with a layer of sriracha sauce, cheddar cheese, guacamole, and pico de gallo on freshly cooked tortillas.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Leftover pecan smoked brisket tacos -
> 
> Brisket cut into thin strips with a layer of sriracha sauce, cheddar cheese, guacamole, and pico de gallo on freshly cooked tortillas.




That sounds amazing. :eat2:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> That sounds amazing. :eat2:



They absolutely were. I have been eating them for lunch everyday this week. That's why I cook so much meat when I cook. That way I can eat on it all week long!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> They absolutely were. I have been eating them for lunch everyday this week. That's why I cook so much meat when I cook. That way I can eat on it all week long!



I'm sure you could freezer bag that shit and overnight it to me, right?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sure you could freezer bag that shit and overnight it to me, right?



If there was enough left, I'd get it in the air right now, alas, it is almost finished.


----------



## Surlysomething

I was so close! 



LeoGibson said:


> If there was enough left, I'd get it in the air right now, alas, it is almost finished.


----------



## EMH1701

Roasted kohlrabi and turnips with onions, and olive oil and Italian herbs sprinkled over them. Really good.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Just tried Nutella for the first time!!  OMG! That stuff is AMAZING!!


----------



## Gingembre

TwilightStarr said:


> Just tried Nutella for the first time!!



I'm sorry, WHAT?! 

Seriously, have you been living under a rock or something?!


----------



## spiritangel

Coconut MnMs and have to say would it have killed them to use real coconut instead of the fake flavoring


----------



## CastingPearls

Leftover spicy greenbeans sauteed in garlic sauce, boneless spareribs and double pork fried rice.


----------



## hostesshoho

I love my firm tofu baked in sesame soyaki from Trader Joes... Thats what I am gnawing on right now... yummm, I wish I had some lemon cake though instead, just too lazy to make it.


----------



## MLadyJ

spiritangel said:


> A home made organic Toffee
> 
> just so anyone not Aussie knows what I am talking about
> 
> http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/18313/mini+toffees
> 
> not sure why but about a month or so ago I had a craving to make some so I did a small batch and could not resist doing another small batch last week



SA I have a long standing love affair with toffee and really want to try this..but (Hoping I don't sound too dumb..) what is brown vinegar? And could you translate the sugar measurement..please..Thanks


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Google tells me that 500g of sugar is equal to 2.5 cups, and that "brown vinegar" is malt vinegar. Hopefully spiritangel can confirm/deny!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Actually, I googled "malt vinegar toffee" and found quite a few toffee recipes that use it, so I suspect it's correct.


----------



## JASmith

At the moment, I'm eating nothing. However, there is fried chicken and mashed potatoes on the way!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Gingembre said:


> I'm sorry, WHAT?!
> 
> Seriously, have you been living under a rock or something?!



Apparently I have!! 

I knew about it and how everybody loved it but I just never tried it  LOL


----------



## CastingPearls

TwilightStarr said:


> Apparently I have!!
> 
> I knew about it and how everybody loved it but I just never tried it  LOL


Now go out and buy Biscoff's cookie butter.


----------



## Dromond

Just finished a baked chicken boob, along with mac n cheese, and green beans. :eat2:


----------



## Shan34

I'm currently in the middle of mixing up a salad, for this fat girl loves her salad. I'm hungry and waiting for the eggs to boil and chicken to cook. :eat2:


----------



## JASmith

A large bowl of my favorite cereal: Frosted Mini Wheats


----------



## EMH1701

Quinoa and beans along with some onions and hot sauce.


----------



## HottiMegan

Cheddar cheese toast. Alex HAD to share his breakfast with me. I swear he's a feeder in progress. He loves shoveling his food into my mouth..


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Oh, I'm busy re-hashing my thoughts about moving to Fl. with my mom to get a fresh start on life after my lay-off & divorce over 4 years ago. I'm finding out the hard way that my mom really doesn't like *me* as a person, but is trying really hard to get to good little christian boy she once had before I left home. So, I'm eating a healthy plate of that and broccoli without the tasty cheese sauce. And no dessert.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## CastingPearls

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Oh, I'm busy re-hashing my thoughts about moving to Fl. with my mom to get a fresh start on life after my lay-off & divorce over 4 years ago. I'm finding out the hard way that my mom really doesn't like *me* as a person, but is trying really hard to get to good little christian boy she once had before I left home. So, I'm eating a healthy plate of that and broccoli without the tasty cheese sauce. And no dessert.
> 
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth


I have bitterly disappointed my parents and am actively working on pissing off the remaining one. 

I'm eating a cold egg roll, double pork lo mein and boneless spareribs and drinking a can of beer.


----------



## Mishty

Chicken baked with rice,gravy,potato salad, and rolls.

White wine,cheap and crisp.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made pepper and cheese tamales and they are good!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Go Lean Kashi Crunch with added raisins...........nom nom.


----------



## Gingembre

Tyrell's Sweet & Salty popcorn...sweet and salted...in the same bag! My mind is blown.


----------



## Surlysomething

Starbucks Protein lunch box, GET IN MAH BELLY!


----------



## spiritangel

Turkish bread stuffed full of short cut bacon (the non fatty big bacony bit at the end of a rasher for those non aussies) with smokey bbq sauce yummm


----------



## EMH1701

Just a glass of red wine.


----------



## Fuzzy

pepperoni and gouda grilled cheese sammiches...


----------



## HottiMegan

candy corn pumpkins. I love Halloween season!


----------



## Dromond

I'm about to destroy a PB&J sandwich. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Brie and crackers.


----------



## Deven

I'm making a nice, big salad. Tomatoes, mushrooms, carrots, broccoli, and cauliflower topped with shredded cheese, bacon, and hidden valley ranch (since kraft ditched their original recipe.)


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm about to reheat some leftover Mexican lamb, rice and beans.


----------



## Dromond

Sugar cookies are baking. Soon I will be eating them. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Roasted pumpkin with butter.


----------



## HottiMegan

Caramel flavored candy corns. Weird but very good. I choose caramel over chocolate any day


----------



## JASmith

Right now, I'm having some Chocolate Cheerios, with milk.:eat1:


----------



## Dromond

A pecan crunch bar. Very good.


----------



## Deven

Arby's roast beef (they are even good cold!)


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover chili.


----------



## JASmith

It was a miserable day at work, so I'm having some comfort food before bed. Blueberry Frosted Mini Wheats with milk, bowls and bowls and bowls of it!:eat1:


----------



## asbel_garcia123

Hmm...I had ham cheese and strawberries, but I think I should have a few helpings of dessert. Mmmm


----------



## CastingPearls

A big piece of cannoli cake with extra whipped cream.


----------



## LeoGibson

At present, a creme filled donut shaped like a candy corn and iced to match, and washing it down with a W.L. Weller and Perrier. Mmm Mmm good.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

mint aero nomm


----------



## ConnieLynn

Sunday brunch: A substantial three egg omelette filled with sauteed mushrooms, green onions, PEAR, and mozzarella. Grilled pear on the side and hot ass coffee. 

I know pear in an omelette sounds odd, but don't knock it until you try it 


View attachment 104876


----------



## ConnieLynn

My sweet and salty t.v. snack -- tiny stick pretzels and yogurt raisins.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Some left-over chili with cheese, sour cream & Fritos chips, and a PB&J.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Surlysomething

Hot, creamy vanilla coffee and an apple strudel.

:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

the very last of the yummy soup i made last night.. so yummo!


----------



## HottiMegan

Crisp Gala apple from a local orchard. We're ripping through this huge bag we got


----------



## EMH1701

Caviar. I only get it once in a great while, but I seem to be developing a taste for it. I usually just order from Amazon.com, as they have some with small quantities that are affordable, at least once every few months.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Four slices of super crispy bacon and two eggs fried in the drippings until the edges are lacy and crunchy. Big cup of coffee. Heaven! I usually have cereal for breakfast, but woke up early and hungry, so actually cooked.


----------



## CastingPearls

salt and pepper cashews


----------



## JASmith

Nothing! I'm too stuffed from supper!:shocked:


----------



## dharmabean

ConnieLynn said:


> View attachment 104876



Damn, forget the food! I wish I had just an ounce of your presentation of food for my meals.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Tonight I fixed some andouille sausages from Johnsonville, some of my sister's collard greens w/ bacon and crunchy Cheetos with sweet tea. What? I've been in the south for just over 5 months it was bound to happen.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## ConnieLynn

dharmabean said:


> Damn, forget the food! I wish I had just an ounce of your presentation of food for my meals.



I'm making a real effort to slow down and actually 'enjoy' preparing and eating at least one fresh meal a day. So trying new recipes, combinations, and taking the time to make it pleasing to my eyes as well. I keep buying odd plates one at a time out of the clearance section at Target. Amazing how happy a $2 plate can make me!




Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Tonight I fixed some andouille sausages from Johnsonville, some of my sister's collard greens w/ bacon and crunchy Cheetos with sweet tea. What? I've been in the south for just over 5 months it was bound to happen.
> Mr. Jigglesworth



Collard greens are one of my favorite veggies. Could eat them every day. Down south we tend to cook them to death, which is OK, but I like to saute them fast like spinach in a touch of olive oil or bacon drippings, then finish with a little balsamic vinegar.


----------



## JASmith

I'm drinking beer...That's like liquid bread...


----------



## ConnieLynn

Pistachios and Coke with coconut rum.


----------



## dharmabean

ConnieLynn said:


> I'm making a real effort to slow down and actually 'enjoy' preparing and eating at least one fresh meal a day. So trying new recipes, combinations, and taking the time to make it pleasing to my eyes as well. I keep buying odd plates one at a time out of the clearance section at Target. Amazing how happy a $2 plate can make me!



You are so beautiful, and inspirational, in SOooo many ways.


----------



## SuperMishe

I just finished my extra crispy chicken things with rice and peas. FOr dessert I made my brownie flats. (I spread the brownie batter thin across parchment paper and bake til done. When it comes out, slice into pieces. Thin crispy chewy brownie slices!) :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

In honor of Monday, the cat and I are going to sit on the porch with an after dinner mug of hot choc with a smidge of kahlua. I'll be drinking the cat's share


----------



## JASmith

A big bowl of Chocolate and Vanilla ice cream slathered in peanut butter.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Wow, let me know how it tastes as I've never had any cannoli's before. 

I'm just keeping it simple so as to watch the debate tonight, even though my canidate hasn't been invited to any of them so far. just a cheeseburger and some sweet potato fries and a salad.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

CastingPearls said:


> I have bitterly disappointed my parents and am actively working on pissing off the remaining one.
> 
> I'm eating a cold egg roll, double pork lo mein and boneless spareribs and drinking a can of beer.



Thanks for the encouragement, wish I could give you a high five or somethin'. 


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## HottiMegan

Yummy, body warming veggie soup. I am getting full but don't want to stop eating the deliciousness. 
I think i'll follow up with a cup of apple cider tea.


----------



## JASmith

Dehydrated Banana Chips


----------



## Mishty

Fried pork chops,fried sweet corn,yeast rolls,gravy,and mashed taters.
Strawberry ice cream Oreos for afters. 

Comfort food.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover mashed potatoes and turkey.


----------



## Saoirse

Fresh hot cornbread slathered with butter and strawberry jam! Mmmmmmmm omg


----------



## agnieszka

cinnamon pancakes and almond milk


----------



## Fuzzy

Nothing at the moment. I'm thinking fried egg sandwich with ham on wheat toast.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cold chili out of a can. SHUT UP.


----------



## CastingPearls

Aaaaaand a huge piece of chocolate cake with half a can of whipped cream. This is the bulk of my hurricane preparedness. I intend to get as full as possible in the event of a freak famine. I'm SO ready.


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Aaaaaand a huge piece of chocolate cake with half a can of whipped cream. This is the bulk of my hurricane preparedness. I intend to get as full as possible in the event of a freak famine. I'm SO ready.



hahahaha.. I ate enough cookies and guacamole today to say the same 

Can't. Rep. You. :\


----------



## JASmith

A big bowl of ice cream, covered in peanut butter.


----------



## Fuzzy

Maple Nut fudge. As usual, I bought entirely too much fudge.


----------



## JASmith

Since Hurricane Sandy has decided to close everything in town, including my local gym, I just finished two of those little box pies that you get at the store. One was apple, and the other was cherry.


----------



## CastingPearls

bucatini in a spicy sauce with hot Italian sausage and a few liberal shavings of Pecorino-Romano


----------



## Dromond

Tacos. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Campbell's 100% natural creamy gouda bisque with chicken. With about 1/3 cup potato flakes stirred in, to thicken it up. Tasty.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

a big bowl of cinnamon Life cereal and some halloween candy after.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## azerty

Lindt Lindor milk chocolate


----------



## HottiMegan

I made and decorated Halloween sugar cookies with the boys. I'm chowing down on a witches broom right now


----------



## azerty

Good creamy and smelly French cheese


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover tator tot hotdish.


----------



## Fuzzy

Zapp's Cajun Dill Gator-Tator kettle cooked potato chips.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm eating Biscoff creamy cookie butter and Lays Classic BLT potato chips. And a diet Snapple. HAH!


----------



## azerty

Breakfast : cereals, orange juice, coffee


----------



## EMH1701

Woke up in the middle of the night craving egg salad, so I'm having an egg salad wrap.


----------



## azerty

Tea time here in France : so tea and chocolate cake with cream.


----------



## Fuzzy

Sprecher's Root Beer... 2nd bottle. This stuff is tasty.


----------



## azerty

Going for a nice fresh juicy hamburger


----------



## Surlysomething

I've been craving a really, really good cheeseburger lately. Sadly, the one I covet is a summery treat only my Mom can make the way I enjoy. Haha. I guess i have a wait on my hands. 







azerty said:


> Going for a nice fresh juicy hamburger


----------



## azerty

Milk chocolate


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fun size candy that I lifted from the candy basket at work.


----------



## HottiMegan

cheetos.. and they are good


----------



## EvilPrincess

Brownie Brittle - if you haven't tried it, that should be your new goal in life. I think it is Staci G's Brownie Brittle - it is like the crispy crunchy edges to brownies with chocolate chips...amazing stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy

Entirely too many twix fun-size bars


----------



## azerty

Sausage and lentils


----------



## Gingembre

EvilPrincess said:


> Brownie Brittle - if you haven't tried it, that should be your new goal in life. I think it is Staci G's Brownie Brittle - it is like the crispy crunchy edges to brownies with chocolate chips...amazing stuff.



This stuff sounds amazing. Do want! :eat2:


----------



## Pandasaur

Kimchi and dumplings NOM


----------



## SweetPotato

Mashed potatoes with butter, sour cream and spring onions. Italian Sausages pan fried with lots of onions. Carrots, peas and corn. :eat1:


----------



## azerty

Cantonese rice with green tea


----------



## ConnieLynn

Malted milk balls and coffee... for breakfast.


----------



## JASmith

Just some Halloween chocolate, and coffee. Wonderful, beautiful, joyous coffee...


----------



## runningsoft

Halloween candy, you are the devil. 

Sweet, tasty devil.


----------



## HottiMegan

left over sugar cookie dough. (It's eggless, so raw is ok)


----------



## CastingPearls

Walkers shortbread cookies


----------



## azerty

Nice chocolate cake, with blue icing : kind of cake pop


----------



## JASmith

A bowl of white cheddar cheese popcorn.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Pistachios while I wait for dinner to come out of the oven.


----------



## Fuzzy

bangers n' mash


----------



## azerty

Breakfast time : expresso and croissants


----------



## MLadyJ

Tonight it's Korean ribs (galbi), brown rice and homade kim chi. I'm doing the little happy dance cuz I can hardly wait....OMG it will be sooo good.:eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

I treated myself to Chinese food. I am eating sweet and sour tofu and veggie chow mein.


----------



## agnieszka




----------



## CastingPearls

Mc&#272;onalds' new CBO third-pounder angus burger. Tasty.


----------



## azerty

Duck's filet


----------



## Lovelyone

tootsie rolls and Red VInes


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I helped out at our church's women's conference they had tonight by serving and clearing. Then we got to eat also, so here's the run down. 

Pork roast, w/ apple chutney, baked apples, rice pilaf w/ craisins added, and salad also more craisins, with a slice of pumpkin cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory and a butterscotch sauce for drizzling. 


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Fuzzy

Sloppy Joes and Tots..


----------



## b0nnie

Celery...just plain old, nothing on it celery. I've gotta be one of the only pregnant woman out there that craves celery -_-


----------



## azerty

A Belgium waffle


----------



## EMH1701

French fries.


----------



## CastingPearls

azerty said:


> A Belgium waffle


That's so beautiful I would weep with joy just eating it. 

It needs lots of whipped cream, though.


----------



## azerty

CastingPearls said:


> That's so beautiful I would weep with joy just eating it.
> 
> It needs lots of whipped cream, though.



You're right it is even more delicious and it makes nice white mustachios. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

red beans and rice


----------



## EMH1701

Steak with roasted carrots & potatoes. I really enjoy roasted veggies. I just wish they didn't take so long to make.


----------



## azerty

Chocolate again


----------



## Fuzzy

chocolate creme twinkies


----------



## azerty

Breakfast : expresso and 'brioche aux pralines' So delicious




You could call it brioche with sugar-coated almond


----------



## azerty

Breakfast : expresso and 'brioche aux pralines' So delicious




You could call it brioche with sugar-coated almond


----------



## JASmith

One Chocolate brownie(Giardelli's), buried in Choco Chip ice cream.
This was dessert after 5 pieces of pizza!


----------



## EMH1701

Pistachio nuts.


----------



## Pandasaur

Fried green beans...these will be the death of me, nom


----------



## azerty

Papillotes : local chocolates


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished butter chicken and basmati rice with garlic bread.

:eat2:


----------



## azerty

Sunday breakfast time : croissant coffee and fresh orange juice


----------



## EMH1701

Homemade breakfast burrito.


----------



## azerty

Lunch, pasta beef stew


----------



## HottiMegan

French onion soup. i love onions so much!!


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> French onion soup. i love onions so much!!



I agree, onions are very good and I don't say it because i'm French


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> I agree, onions are very good and I don't say it because i'm French



I think i could eat onions on everything. I just love them


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm about to cut into a tofurkey roast i found in the freezer. The divine smell is making my stomach do flip flops it's so hungry


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> I'm about to cut into a tofurkey roast i found in the freezer. The divine smell is making my stomach do flip flops it's so hungry



With onions ? Lol


----------



## JASmith

Penne pasta in sauce, with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## SuperMishe

A pint of Ben & Jerry's New York Super Fudge Chunk :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Not now, but earlier today I broke my 'no ice-cream' rule (it makes me sick) and ate the most delicious gingerbread cookie sundae with lots of ginger syrup and crushed cookies. Wowza!


----------



## EMH1701

Bread with butter and blueberry jelly.


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> With onions ? Lol



THat would have been smart! Saute some onions for it.. oh well


----------



## JASmith

A Turkey Pot Pie from Marie Callendar's


----------



## GTAFA

Salmon + roasted vegetables (sweet potatoes / brussel sprouts/ onion) coated in oil & spices


----------



## EMH1701

Pumpkin pie. Gotta love it, lol.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chocolate Creme Twinkies.. I had a few left.


----------



## HottiMegan

We bought a SodaStream today and am sipping off of rootbeer..


----------



## one2one

Pumpkin pie and a few bites of pecan pie. There wasn't much of the pecan left. I may have to make more soon.


----------



## EMH1701

I ordered a couple of steak & kidney pies from Amazon. Never had them before. I wanted to make one, but it's incredibly difficult to find actual kidneys in Minnesota.


----------



## azerty

Raclette : melted cheese with dried ham made from beef and potatoes. Delicious


----------



## CastingPearls

Leftover turkey, stuffing, chocolate truffles and I'm about to hit the deep dish Dutch apple like a sledgehammer.


----------



## spiritangel

Musisly (gah spelling) flakes


----------



## largenlovely

Mocha flavored icecream with brownie chunks and then I crumbled up 2 heath bars into it. Yummm


----------



## Deven

HottiMegan said:


> We bought a SodaStream today and am sipping off of rootbeer..



How is it, flavor wise?


----------



## HottiMegan

The root beer is pretty darn good, even diet. I like the cranberry raspberry. The dr pepper like and mountain dew like ones leave something to be desired. I really like the cola flavor too. I'm going to get some toriani syrup next time im down the hill for italian sodas 


I"m eating veggie pigs in a blanket with sharp cheddar. I'm such a 5 year old in my food preferences!


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> The root beer is pretty darn good, even diet. I like the cranberry raspberry. The dr pepper like and mountain dew like ones leave something to be desired. I really like the cola flavor too. I'm going to get some toriani syrup next time im down the hill for italian sodas
> 
> 
> I"m eating veggie pigs in a blanket with sharp cheddar. I'm such a 5 year old in my food preferences!


Did you see the new 'chicken and waffles' flavored Torani syrup? LOL


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Just finished an amazing salad that Amy made me for lunch. It was a bed of romaine and spinach tossed with green &purple onions, bell peppers, carrot slivers, pan seared chicken strips, salad toppers, croutons, and balsamic vinegarette parmesean asiago dressing. Simply perfect!


----------



## Lovelyone

I just ate a handful of mini-marshmallows (which is all I've eaten today). I would sell my soul for a pizza and some bread sticks or some BK right about now.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> Did you see the new 'chicken and waffles' flavored Torani syrup? LOL



Sounds like they're getting inspiration from Jone's sodas. They have a turkey dinner flavored soda. Never tried it but not sure if it's vegetarian either


----------



## theladypoet

I'm having a salad made with grapes, apple, blue cheese, walnuts and an espresso balsamic/ butter olive oil vinaigrette. I am in love with butter olive oil


----------



## Deven

A King sized Caramello bar with a pepsi. But it's sooo sweet...


----------



## EMH1701

Trader Joe's arugula pizza. Good stuff.


----------



## EMH1701

theladypoet said:


> I'm having a salad made with grapes, apple, blue cheese, walnuts and an espresso balsamic/ butter olive oil vinaigrette. I am in love with butter olive oil



I <3 the Land O' Lakes butter with olive oil spread.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Herr's White Chocolate Pretzel Stars-with Peppermint Bark :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

Hersheys Candy Cane Kisses omg I dont want to finish them soo good but so not available here


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I butterpecan shake, so thick too:eat2:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## HottiMegan

A sweet, juicy cutie clementine


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Cheese soup. My mom used to make it all the time when I was younger and it's been awhile since I had any. I'd say my version might be better than hers!


----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## HottiMegan

Lunchables nachos. I love the teeny round chips


----------



## EMH1701

Green bean hotdish. We didn't have it for Thanksgiving and I was hungry for it, so I made it the other day.


----------



## azerty

Good old stinking French cheese


----------



## spiritangel

Crunchy Pretzel Sticks


----------



## Your Plump Princess

3 Nature Valley "Maple and Brown Sugar" bars.

These are the ONLY granola bar I absolutely love.


----------



## firefly

"Belgische Waffeln" (waffles) with cherries (hot) and whipped cream (cold) - yammi!


----------



## azerty

Digestives


----------



## spiritangel

woolworths select candy cane I def think I preffer the coles ones these are kind of odd and take a while for the peppermint to kick in


----------



## Fuzzy

Chick-o-stick, small bag of miniatures


----------



## HottiMegan

Hugs and Kisses  I always enjoy the holidays.. i keep a stash of the in the house


----------



## bootyluster

Homemade Dirty Rice (made with ground Turkey) & General Tso Chicken from Walmart!

:eat1:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fuzzy said:


> Chick-o-stick, small bag of miniatures



I want some!

I'm making do with a big mug of hot tea.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I swear I just read something that said Jones Soda... I want it now! I love Jones... mmm...

Anyway, not too long ago I just had some Hardees. Shoulda gotten the big double thickburger but I got a bacon cheese burger instead, with some yummy curly fries. Mmm mm good!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

MRdobolina said:


>



Damn that looks good!!

I haz Scottish shortbread I made about 1/2 hour ago and milk. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled sourdough cheese


----------



## EMH1701

Homemade pad thai. All I had for the peanut taste was some peanut-flavored salad dressing, which actually worked out well mixed with the spices.


----------



## CastingPearls

Rigatoni with sausage, mushrooms and homemade meat sauce.

Also, I eat marinated sun-dried tomatoes like candy, so I topped my dinner with a bunch of them too.


----------



## spiritangel

Nutrigrain straight from the box


----------



## SuperMishe

Baked potatoes and stuffed scallops and a side of cranberry sauce - leftovers!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Well for lunch I had Olive Garden - you better believe I pigged out. I'm about to order a pizza for dinner though. Stuffed crust maybe?  Mmm


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished dinner. A slow cooked pork chop, rice and a whole ton of steamed broccoli.

:eat1: 

Trying to get back to eating healthier..


----------



## Fuzzy

hickory farms summer sausage, extra sharp cheddar cheese and club crackers


----------



## x0emnem0x

A big ass bowl of Penne pasta with some spaghetti sauce... mm mm good!


----------



## CastingPearls

Raw oysters, a kiyonna roll with ponzu sauce and a glass of Riesling


----------



## Lovelyone

Fuzzy said:


> hickory farms summer sausage, extra sharp cheddar cheese and club crackers



That's my favorite snack. hoping someone buys it for me on my Amazon list.


----------



## spiritangel

Whizz fizz

the most delicious fizzy white powder on the planet (though if you did not know what it was it is possible youd mistake it for drugs of some sort till you tasted it)


----------



## EMH1701

Roast beef & cheddar sandwich. Good stuff.


----------



## spiritangel

Nutrigrain but it is brekky time


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A couple of Meatball and Mozzarella Hot Pockets.


----------



## prettyssbbw

I am having pizza and coca cola


----------



## Lovelyone

A bbq chicken sandwich and some coke.


----------



## HottiMegan

spinakopita (I can't spell greek)


----------



## bbwlibrarian

HottiMegan said:


> spinakopita (I can't spell greek)



Spanakopita is a favorite of mine! I make it a lot during Lent (without the cheese, sadly :-/).

I'm eating TrueNorth Almond Pecan Crunch clusters.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Buffalo chicken strips and corn fritters! Mmm Mmm.


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh yeah.. these didn't last long..


----------



## Lovelyone

Carrots and veggie dip, but I'd rather be eating Fuzzy's cookies


----------



## Stuffingkit

All of my yummy treats, and OMG Im going to miss twinkies. They were my favorite! 

View attachment treats!.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

cocoa pops just cause I could


----------



## bbwlibrarian

A vegan Boca burger on a toasted bun with ketchup, mustard, and pickles.


----------



## Gingembre

(that's cheddar with scotch bonnet chilli preserve) with crackers and a large glass of red wine. It's the best cheese ever! :eat2:


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Gingembre said:


> (that's cheddar with scotch bonnet chilli preserve) with crackers and a large glass of red wine. It's the best cheese ever! :eat2:



That sounds GOOD!

I'm eating peanut butter mixed with chocolate syrup on Fruit & Nut Ryvita crispbreads.


----------



## Fuzzy

Pepperoni slices and string cheese


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just went to Burger King and got a Double Whopper with cheese (no tomato) and 2 orders of onion rings... Mmmm.


----------



## EMH1701

Spaghetti with hot Italian sausage. Yum.


----------



## Fuzzy

Some cheap chocolate creme lil'Debbies...


----------



## lovelocs

crow......


----------



## Fuzzy

A Volcano taco (last of three I got for the drive home)


----------



## spiritangel

Its grocery day so I tend to pig out on whatever I want atm Light an tangy chips yummm

later either a waffle cone with mango sorbet or icecream or a merangue nest not sure yet trying to decide what I feel like


----------



## spiritangel

A Peppermint crisp basically thin crispy peppermint flavoured stuff with a chocolate coating


----------



## Lovelyone

Ravioli from a can.


----------



## Mishty

Ham and cheddar on potato bread,I put them in the sandwich press,used extra butter,so some the cheese is burnt. nom nom I love burnt to a crisp cheese.


----------



## Surlysomething

I looooove crispy burnt cheese too. :eat2:

Nom.



Mishty said:


> Ham and cheddar on potato bread,I put them in the sandwich press,used extra butter,so some the cheese is burnt. nom nom I love burnt to a crisp cheese.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Fig Newtons!


----------



## balletguy

Beer and chips.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Just finished up a Mushroom-Mozzarella Boca Burger.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just picked up 24 sliders from White Castle to eat with my mom on our 3 hour drive home.


----------



## spiritangel

nice big juicy strawberries


----------



## one2one

Edy's triple chocolate peanut butter sundae ice cream


----------



## Duchess of York

McRib (no sauce, please), large fry and large diet Dr. Pepper!#:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

If the McRib is available, I will O.D. on McRibs. Is MickeyDs 24 hour?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Fuzzy said:


> If the McRib is available, I will O.D. on McRibs. Is MickeyDs 24 hour?



I hear they are on the weekends. XD


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Sunday ritual for me: a scone. This time, it is cranberry-pecan.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Canned spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Mishty

I just butter fried some frozen burritos. Fried some cheese. 
Topped my burritos with verde,jalapenos,sour cream,cheeeese,lettuce,and onions.


Noms.


----------



## largenlovely

Double layer peppermint fudge and it's goooooooood. My mom gotta new cook book and I found that recipe and had too try it. It was simple too. I will be sending u the recipe Amanda lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

Penne pasta with marinara sauce and various spices with a cup of nice Orange Blossom tea I got from Teavana.


----------



## spiritangel

I got it  will respond soonish 


eating pretzel sticks which I forgot I had.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Homemade pumpkin bundt cake with cream cheese ginger frosting.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Homemade chicken and sausage gumbo over rice and topped with crackers.


----------



## EMH1701

Rice and bean burrito with cheese.


----------



## Sweetie

Sweet Onion Bubba Burger on a bun with cheese and ketchup, corn chips, ginger ale....yummmmmm :eat2:


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Pepper Jack Cheese. Love it.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Kettle Brand Buffalo Bleu chips (yum) dipped in sour cream, and a big ass dirty martini. My reward for facing the grocery store.


----------



## CastingPearls

White cheddar popcorn, raspberry iced tea and the last of the Christmas star-shaped Boston cream donuts from Dunkin Donuts. Green icing and sprlnkles YEAH!


----------



## Fuzzy

McRib.. two mcRibs actually..


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a Memphis BBQ Burger from Hardees, and Onion Rings.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fuzzy said:


> McRib.. two mcRibs actually..



So, you are the person who eats those


----------



## CastingPearls

Y'know, you might remember me complaining last year how every time they come out for a limited time, I try one, thinking I'll like it and I hate it. 

This year I tried a new approach. I told them to hold the slivered raw onions and put some cheese on it. 

IT WAS DIVINE!

I'm a believer.

(When all else fails, add cheese. Screw it. Add cheese anyway)


----------



## lovelocs

CastingPearls said:


> (When all else fails, add cheese. Screw it. Add cheese anyway)



I had one last week, and was underwhelmed. I remember thinking: this needs cheese...


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Chocolate truffles. I have a long night ahead.

Damn you, Freshman papers.


----------



## Lovelyone

Bob's sweet stripe candy canes


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Lovelyone said:


> Bob's sweet stripe candy canes



I buy these in bulk the day after Christmas. Peppermint is the cure for IBS, I swear. Plus, they are superior.


----------



## melinda333

I'm eating cherries! YUM.


----------



## masomania

Crappy 'Healthy' cupcake from a co-worker. I am doing this to be nice. I swear dry dogfood I ate as a dare when I was 9 tasted better.


----------



## one2one

Half a pumpernickel bagel with homemade salmon spread


----------



## spiritangel

It started with Old Gold Almond chocolate, followed by a Home Icecream white chocolate christmas tree, 3 wee candy canes and a caramel santa 

blame the parcels I got for most of it bar the chrissy tree....


----------



## CastingPearls

Cherry Ripe delivered early by Santa from Australia!


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Cherry Ripe delivered early by Santa from Australia!



this made me giggle and what did you think of said cherry ripe? better than the Caramello Koalas?


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> this made me giggle and what did you think of said cherry ripe? better than the Caramello Koalas?


Well this had coconut, cherry and chocolate and the other had caramel and chocolate so it was no contest. CHERRY RIPE FOR THE WIN!


----------



## melinda333

A very cheesy lasagna.


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> Y'know, you might remember me complaining last year how every time they come out for a limited time, I try one, thinking I'll like it and I hate it.
> 
> This year I tried a new approach. I told them to hold the slivered raw onions and put some cheese on it.
> 
> IT WAS DIVINE!
> 
> I'm a believer.
> 
> (When all else fails, add cheese. Screw it. Add cheese anyway)



Repped, and I'm doing this next.


----------



## Fuzzy

Manhattan style chowdah.... with oyster crackers.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had one of the beef stew type Homestyle Bake meals... brings back my childhood, I used to make those all the time when I was like 14.


----------



## spiritangel

strawberry chuppa chup


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Cashews. My cat is trying to eat some, too, despite my belief that she couldn't possibly digest them.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cucumber spears and caesar dressing


----------



## Duchess of York

Fuzzy said:


> If the McRib is available, I will O.D. on McRibs. Is MickeyDs 24 hour?



Here in PA, the drive thru is 24 hours and the lobby is also at certain locations.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

spiritangel said:


> strawberry chuppa chup



You have Chupa Chups in Australia?! I haven't seen those since I lived in Spain!! Yet one more reason to add to the list of reasons I'm excited about moving to Oz!


----------



## CastingPearls

We have chupa chups here in the US. Maybe it's a regional thing? Although....you're relatively not that far from me......

Anyway....I'm having scrambled eggs with hot dog coins, topped with melted cheddar and fresh cracked pepper.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I've never seen them here! Funny.


----------



## cinnamitch

Culver's Cheeseburger and Onion Rings


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Right now I'm enjoying a milkshake, with vanilla ice cream & heavy cream. It does a belly good


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## EMH1701

Woke up in the middle of the night and had a glass of milk and a piece of bread with honey butter for a snack.

If I had kids, I would totally get them to leave out cookies.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Belated birthday cake.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

French Vanilla Muffin from Wegmans with a big cup of Vanilla Chai Tea


----------



## Redhotphatgirl

not a darn thing and i think that's ridiculous for a fat girl Christmas eve morning but we are going for sushi later......should i put up pics of the food from the cruise in November?


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Chipotle turkey breast sandwich.


----------



## Mishty

Dr.Pepper ham,Dale's green beans,yeast rolls,and broccoli cheese cornbread . 
I love leftovers!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Cream cheese and pepper jelly on Ritz crackers.


----------



## Victoria08

I always do the mashed potato for Christmas dinner today, so I'm eating a little bit of that (just to check the seasoning, of course ). This year I've added in ham, cheese, and chives to the mashed potato and I have to admit that it is pretty damn amazing. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

A pre-leftover sausage stuffing sandwich.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a big bowl of Ramen Noodles.  Mmm!


----------



## JASmith

Cookies...so many cookies.


----------



## Lovelyone

Ham, mashed potatoes with red-eye gravy, dressing, homemade mac and cheese, deviled eggs, bbq baked beans, biscuits and chocolate pie. Ahem...I shall soon be taking a starch induced nap.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Pasta with alfredo sauce and parmesean chicken


----------



## CastingPearls

Cold leftover roast lamb. Noms.


----------



## EMH1701

Homemade mac n' cheese. Real cheese, not powdered stuff, and some diced onions thrown in. Good stuff!


----------



## Lovelyone

Even though I am out sick with the flu I could not resist the cold homemade pumpkin bread that was in the fridge.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just got to eat my chinese I've been craving. Thank the lord!


----------



## masomania

Tim Horton's Turkey Chipolte thing


----------



## Mishty

Leftover boxty with super thin shaved honey ham,cheddar cheese,and some kind of honey mustard glaze from god,all baked together and topped with poppy seeds. Wow.
AND Blueberry muffin cereal!!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had some pizza and garlic parmesean boneless wings.


----------



## spiritangel

Musily flakes


----------



## CastingPearls

Death By Chocolate Cake with a mile-high mountain of whipped cream.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Having Stash 'White Christmas' tea: white tea with peppermint and ginger.


----------



## EMH1701

Pickles. Yeah, I'm weird. I like pickles once in a while. Sour ones, too.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I had some Greek cookies a while ago. They're like regular cookies, I think they had dates or raisins in them and walnut but I choked on the powdered sugar on it. Note to self: Do NOT inhale when eating powdered sugar. *cough*


----------



## HottiMegan

leftover enchiladas with homemade beans


----------



## Sweetie

Vanilla Ice Cream with Peaches... YUMMMMMMM :eat2:


----------



## Webmaster

Hot coffee. Yeah, I make it so strong that it qualifies as eating.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ruffle's Queso chips. With tabasco liberally applied.


----------



## cutefatgirl

pepperoni pizza


----------



## masomania

Green Chilli Cheeseburger


----------



## spiritangel

Vanilla icecream with Weiss mango sorbet and dark chocolate buttons


----------



## x0emnem0x

A huge ass coney dog from Sonic... fucking delicious.


----------



## SuperMishe

Rice and veal cutlets followed by store bought peanut butter cream cookies.


----------



## EMH1701

Hot cocoa with marshmallows.


----------



## Bronzedcutie

chicken flavored ramen noodles with lemon juice, college cuisine. don't worry, i am imagining it is KFC!


----------



## Victoria08

Tunnock's Tea Cakes. Chocolate-marshmallow-biscuit-goodness.


----------



## Duchess of York

:eat2:Stuffed clams from Aldi's that were recommended in the Aldi Love thread. Incredibly delicious!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mint M&M's that were in clearance at Target.


----------



## JASmith

Cheese pretzels and jalapeno cheese


----------



## ConnieLynn

no name ritz crackers and no name squirt cheese in a can


----------



## EMH1701

Pasta with leftover ratatouille and mozzarella. Good combination.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Strawberry wedding cake and Barefoot Bubbly pink moscato champagne. I'm in heaven :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Cheetos.. I was not going to be eating as much junk food but I'm having a rough day.. Kids can be a real bummer sometimes.


----------



## EMH1701

Liver & onions, corn, and mashed potatoes. I'm weird in that I actually like liver & onions once in a while. Plus liver is good for you & has iron, if you don't mind the taste. I saute' it up with some melted butter, salt & pepper. A little red wine doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## spiritangel

Mini betty crocker low fat fudge brownie cupcakes


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Bagel, maple bacon, baby spinach, and Swiss cheese sandwich.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Super sick but thankful to live in a big city. I ordered French onion soup and it was delivered to my door in less than an hour. I'm currently enjoying that.


----------



## FatAndProud

Leftover fried chicken, gravy and some Mac n cheese with added cheddar. Hey, I woke up starving lol


----------



## masomania

Some creepy taco thing from Taco bell


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover homemade pizza


----------



## x0emnem0x

Chinese for lunch... delivered. I had a quart box order of beef lo mein, a big bag of crab rangoon, a tray of sweet and sour chicken and then fried rice with it... I pigged out for a good hour or two and ate everything except all of my crab rangoon... So... stuffed...


----------



## Cobra Verde

Leftover pizza

I can't believe I ate pizza almost my whole life without putting bacon on it. What was I thinking?


----------



## EMH1701

Homemade curry chicken. 

Basic curry sauce, at least according to my Indian cookbook:

Plain yogurt, 1/2 cup to 1 cup, depending on how much you're making. Plain yogurt is the base for curry sauce.

Now for the spices, I generally add garam marsala, turmeric, cardamom, cinnamon, and ginger. I also like my curry spicy, so a couple of habaneros chopped up will do nicely, or some hot sauce if you have no habaneros. Remember, the yogurt will counteract the hot seasonings, as that is a property of dairy products. 

If you get the spices in stock, keep them in your pantry and you can mix/match your own curry pretty easily. There's not really one set recipe; it's all about how you want it. You can make it mild or spicy as you like. But turmeric, garam marasala, and ginger are the three main ingredients in most curry recipes.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Leftovers from Sunday brunch: egg & sausage casserole, hashbrown casserole


----------



## Lovelyone

chocolate chip and also peanut butter cookies fresh out of the oven!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Chocolate cake and ice wine :eat2:


----------



## bbwfairygirl

EMH1701 said:


> Homemade curry chicken.
> 
> Basic curry sauce, at least according to my Indian cookbook:
> 
> Plain yogurt, 1/2 cup to 1 cup, depending on how much you're making. Plain yogurt is the base for curry sauce.
> 
> Now for the spices, I generally add garam marsala, turmeric, cardamom, cinnamon, and ginger. I also like my curry spicy, so a couple of habaneros chopped up will do nicely, or some hot sauce if you have no habaneros. Remember, the yogurt will counteract the hot seasonings, as that is a property of dairy products.
> 
> If you get the spices in stock, keep them in your pantry and you can mix/match your own curry pretty easily. There's not really one set recipe; it's all about how you want it. You can make it mild or spicy as you like. But turmeric, garam marasala, and ginger are the three main ingredients in most curry recipes.



If you like Indian try some recipes from the Keralas region. Lots of fish, coconut, etc. but they will use curry leaves in their cooking which are delightfully fragrant and the flavor is awesome. Way awesome. lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

About to eat some pasta with alfredo and chicken! Yes I love my carbs and chicken and alfredo sauce. Lol I have it too much.


----------



## Lovelyone

Domino's pizza with sausage, pepperoni, pineapple and ham. Delicious.


----------



## Oona

Homemade Chocolate covered peanut brittle that one of the drivers at work brought in for me ^_^


----------



## CastingPearls

Hot n sour soup om nom nom


----------



## HottiMegan

Grilled cheese with pesto and provolone on garlic sourdough bread.. delicious!


----------



## ConnieLynn

orange pushup milkshake from Cook Out


----------



## ConnieLynn

HottiMegan said:


> Grilled cheese with pesto and provolone on garlic sourdough bread.. delicious!



Great sounding combo. Going to have to try it.


----------



## HottiMegan

It was really good but adding a tomato would have made it superb!  I did get nasty heartburn from it.. Pesto is hit or miss as far as whether or not my stummy will get mad at me for it..


----------



## one2one

Guacamole with black bean chips and a carrot.

Edit: Oh, and toffee my brother made for Christmas.  He's very, very good at it.


----------



## Mishty

Leftover fried rice with a chunk or honey orange glazed pork,and a cabbage egg roll.


----------



## Gingembre

A mince pie....not just for Christmas!


----------



## Fuzzy

French vanilla pound cake


----------



## Mishty

Steamed oysters with half a bottle of hot sauce,these lil suckers are great on crackers. 
Noms. 

View attachment untitledfgd.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Mishty said:


> Steamed oysters with half a bottle of hot sauce,these lil suckers are great on crackers.
> Noms.



I have no clue where you are but move over! That's my kind of meal.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cold green beans with Green Goddess dressing and a splash of balsamic vinegar and lots of fresh cracked pepper and a big piece of chicken parm.


----------



## azerty

Bread and cheese


----------



## one2one

azerty said:


> Bread and cheese



Given your location, I'm really envious! Sounds so good.


----------



## Skye23

Scrambled Eggs, or frittata, or um something. 

Fried up a diced small onion, some frozen turkey sausage crumbles and diced leftover french fries. Normally I'd never have those as I've never seen the point, I can't reheat them correctly but a restaurant comped us a meal due to an issue we had and it came with fries and we took it to-go so (shrug), I had some. 

When that was nice and browned and crispy I scrambled 3 eggs with some salt, pepper, hot sauce and garlic mrs dash and poured it into the pan. Topped it with some shredded sharp cheddar and that 3 cheese shaved italian cheese thingy Trader Joe's sells in a cup (parmesan, romano and something). Gave it a good stir until the eggs were set and dished it up.

It was not necessarily pretty, but it was tasty and filling. And not bad for the time of night.


----------



## azerty

one2one said:


> Given your location, I'm really envious! Sounds so good.



Cheese is what I miss most when I go outside of France. But I can easily admit some of then are strong and stinky Lol


----------



## spiritangel

Lindt strawberry Intense


----------



## Navydude

Cold day after Pizza.


----------



## Oona

Mac n Cheese and a Mt Dew Code Red! 


Oh sweet caffeine... how I love you...


----------



## qwertyman173

Self made Malaysian curry..... Very nice! :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Half a black angus burger w mushrooms and Swiss and my personal liquid crack: McDonalds' sweet tea. Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## one2one

azerty said:


> Cheese is what I miss most when I go outside of France. But I can easily admit some of then are strong and stinky Lol



LOL. I do like the softer ones, but I have a little bit left of a triple cream Brie that I'm really enjoying.

Edit: At the moment I'm enjoying an espresso brownie frosted with mascarpone and dusted with cinnamon.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ginger snaps... I'll do anything for ginger snaps..


----------



## vampirekitten

pop tarts and mountain dew! love mountain dew.. would much prefer an bagel or two tho


----------



## BigGirlsOnly

vampirekitten said:


> pop tarts and mountain dew! love mountain dew.. would much prefer an bagel or two tho



Some breakfast sandwiches and hashbrowns?


----------



## AuntHen

Skittles............


----------



## Fuzzy

Dr. Pepper Jelly Belly beans


----------



## one2one

popcorn with butter, Parmesan and smoked paprika


----------



## Oona

My roommate knows how to make me happy...

In N Out Double Double and fries!!


----------



## EMH1701

Went to Culver's for lunch and got a cheeseburger and cheese curds. I don't actually eat there very often, but when you're craving cheese curds, it's the place to go.


----------



## Pandasaur

Rice paper spring rolls with lettuce and shrimp


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pappy's bbq in St. Louis


----------



## AuntHen

I just had some amazing mac n' cheese for lunch... made with both cheddar and jack cheeses. I also had a big pecan-chocolate chip cookie. Yum!


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover ratatouille with risotto.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Chocolate chip cookies, eating my feelings away...


----------



## ~nai'a~

x0emnem0x... I'm with you on that! Eating my feeelings away also. Want some Cadbury mini eggs? :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

Two corn muffins sliced and slathered in butter


----------



## x0emnem0x

~nai'a~ said:


> x0emnem0x... I'm with you on that! Eating my feeelings away also. Want some Cadbury mini eggs? :blush:



Yes please! Let's do this. Lol, got any chick flicks we can watch?


----------



## ~nai'a~

x0emnem0x said:


> Yes please! Let's do this. Lol, got any chick flicks we can watch?



:happy: I'm watching Sex and the City episodes at the moment but I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## one2one

~nai'a~ said:


> :happy: I'm watching Sex and the City episodes at the moment but I'm open to suggestions!



Love Actually. Best romantic comedy ever.


----------



## AuntHen

My employer/host is French and she just made a huge plate of crêpes!!! Oh my word... I doused some with butter and sugar and... :eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## EMH1701

Som Tam, Thai papaya salad. Good stuff.


----------



## CastingPearls

Five Guys cheese and bacon dogs and a fountain Mr. Pibbs.


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Five Guys cheese and bacon dogs and a fountain Mr. Pibbs.



Not able to give you Mr. Pibb rep :/ 
I love Mr. Pibb! So much better than Dr. Pepper (sweeter), mmmm


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Nutella bars and a red moscato


----------



## AuntHen

A toasted coconut donut from Dunkin donuts. Yummy!! This one if my fave from them :eat2:


----------



## Oona

String cheese!


And my usual iced coffee


----------



## one2one

Almond macaroon Kringle from the O&H Bakery in Racine, WI. :wubu:


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Blueberry Greek yogurt and mint tea.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sesame Chicken with vegetables and noodles


----------



## Oona

Peach Raspberry yogurt with Granola and a bagel


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover shawarma. Good stuff.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Nothing at the moment but about to go find hangover food, maybe cereal will do the trick.


----------



## Oona

I just inhaled a California Burrito for lunch.... yuuuuum


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled pastrami reubens on marbled rye with baby swiss and kraut.

Oh, and this stuff:


----------



## mzfluff

chipps an dip my fav snack


----------



## largenlovely

Keebler rainbow cookies with buttercream frosting mmmmmmmm


----------



## supersoup

Fuzzy said:


> grilled pastrami reubens on marbled rye with baby swiss and kraut.
> 
> Oh, and this stuff:



I am addicted to this stuff, my mom sends it to me from Ohio!


----------



## Fuzzy

Pearson's salted nut roll... strangely addicted to these


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Leftover Fish with corn and Bush's bake beans


----------



## EMH1701

Veggie salad with herbs de province vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## Fuzzy

lettuce wraps, pot stickers, and beef lo mein


----------



## Victoria08

Technically, I'm not _eating_ anything (not yet - dinner's almost ready). But I am drinking a can of Dandelion & Burdock. It's delicious.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Sour crab soup and citron tea.


----------



## Mishty

Peanut butter cake batter,and grape jelly filling. 
Can't wait for my boss to get finished with theeesseee! :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

macaroni and cheese with a side of hot dogs.. i'm such a kid!


----------



## x0emnem0x

German chocolate cake!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Strawberry Cheesecake Blizzard


----------



## CastingPearls

Biscoff's crunchy cookie butter. With my fingers cos I can't find anything in the dark and am too lazy to get up. LOL


----------



## EMH1701

Hot buttered rum.


----------



## Surlysomething

Trying to make better choices food wise so tonight I had a big southwestern style salad with a little cheese in it and some roasted chicken.

It was delicious. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Tijuana Mama Pickled sausage. The label claims that its 300% hotter. Hotter than what?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Peanut butter and jelly!


----------



## Oona

Some kind of delicious Mexican pastry....


----------



## EMH1701

Homemade seafood gumbo.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm sharing chicken pot pie with Wonton.


----------



## lavishlaura

I just finished eating, like, a half dozen fudgesicles. MMM. I love 'em even in the dead of winter!


----------



## HottiMegan

cupcake yummm


----------



## Fuzzy

Nothing. This probably belongs in the cravings thread.. but I want a Volcano taco major bad.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sweet and sour chicken


----------



## HottiMegan

leftover spaghetti doctored up with some pesto sauce and cheese


----------



## Lollipops

Sausage hotdogs! Yum. :eat2:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just finished off a Loaded Potato burrito Big Box Meal from Taco Bell... complete with a supreme burrito, soft shell taco and a caramel apple empanada! Mmm.


----------



## runningsoft

That sounds pretty damn spectactular!



CastingPearls said:


> I'm sharing chicken pot pie with Wonton.


----------



## Fuzzy

cincinnati-style chili


----------



## CastingPearls

GOD I LoVE THAT CHILI, FUZZY!!!! Is it Skyline or your own recipe? 



I'm eating Wasabi and Soy Bold Blue Diamond almonds. Yum.


----------



## Fuzzy

I don't have access to Skyline.. so its from scratch.


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> I don't have access to Skyline.. so its from scratch.


I really could use some chili, any kind of chili during this blizzard. If it slows up any tomorrow, I might make a trip to either pick up some, or the ingredients to make it myself.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Bout to nom on pasta with alfredo sauce and chicken! My fav.


----------



## CastingPearls

A giant Slim Jim. And yes, I am using a lighter to warm it up. DON'T JUDGE ME!


----------



## HottiMegan

Grilled cheese sammich.. didn't feel like cooking tonight.


----------



## CastingPearls

Granma made me a fried balogna and cheese sammi on fried black bread. Just what I needed after being out in the freezing cold for hours.


----------



## Fuzzy

You know, Megan, there are people who consider making a grilled cheese to be cooking. 

And I think you were inspired to tell me so I too would make a grilled cheese.


----------



## EMH1701

Bacon and eggs. I had a weird craving for breakfast.


----------



## Fuzzy

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to EMH1701 again.



Anytime is a good time for breakfast.


----------



## Fuzzy

A bag of this stuff. Kinda tasty.


----------



## Rojodi

Nothing right now, but God I want Polish delights:
chrusciki and paczki


----------



## Mishty

A big ol' smoky,spicy,sweet sloppy Joe,covered in cheddar on a butter grilled bun.


I forgot about Lent. Ooopps. :blush:


----------



## Stuffingkit

Bacon Ranch cheese fries with extra cheese and extra bacon. Philly cheese steak and onion rings! Its soooo goood, But I'm getting a sweet tooth!


----------



## penguin

I'm nibbling from the box of Cadbury Roses chocolates that I bought myself for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Nose_body_knows

I am eating Arnott's Salada. I like to eat them without anything else, like a cracker. :eat1:


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Rojodi said:


> Nothing right now, but God I want Polish delights:
> chrusciki and paczki



I had 2 cannoli paczki this week. :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

Lil'Debbie Nutty Bars..


----------



## Mishty

....at work,in my dirtiest robe. 
Happy V-Day. :kiss2: 

View attachment IMG_1870.jpg


----------



## cinnamitch

Leftover pot roast with veggies


----------



## penguin

I had grapes. One of which fell in my coffee. Warm grapes are weird.


----------



## HottiMegan

I decided to treat myself to some pizza


----------



## ecogeek

7:27am, at the office. Eating sushi. Odd choices today.


----------



## Oona

ecogeek said:


> 7:27am, at the office. Eating sushi. Odd choices today.



Psh, nothing wrong with that! I'd eat sushi for breakfast if there was a sushi bar open that early here!


----------



## AuntHen

Pain au chocolat and big fat orange scones (with icing that has orange zest in it)


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover pizza.


----------



## Lovelyone

Nutella from the jar (my Valentine's gift from my sis.)


----------



## Fuzzy

Crunchy Salted Almond Toblerone


----------



## ecogeek

Oona said:


> Psh, nothing wrong with that! I'd eat sushi for breakfast if there was a sushi bar open that early here!



This is why DIMS is my favorite. No judging!


----------



## ecogeek

Lovelyone said:


> Nutella from the jar (my Valentine's gift from my sis.)



A jar of Nutella sounds like the perfect Valentine's gift. Eaten just the way I would too!


----------



## CastingPearls

Chocolate covered cherries and swigs of champagne (ran out of the pink stuff).


----------



## CastingPearls

ecogeek said:


> 7:27am, at the office. Eating sushi. Odd choices today.


I'd eat sushi for breakfast, lunch, dinner...I'd probably kill for sushi if it were really superb...oh who am I fooling....if it were pretty good, I'd kill for it.


----------



## Mishty

The last of the Chinese food...and a bowl of duck sauce.


----------



## Rojodi

Italian combo sandwich from Panera, two pickles . The chips will go to the Progeny.


----------



## EvilPrincess

hoe cakes

the two best words in the world 

hoe cakes.....

sigh....


----------



## Fuzzy

Jimmy John's Vito with Hot peppers and extra dressing


----------



## Lovelyone

I am eating a banana


----------



## EMH1701

Currywurst and a baked potato.


----------



## runningsoft

Broccoli...after potato salad and grilled sausages. 'cause you know, green veggies are supposed to be pretty healthy.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Blue Bunny...Peanut Butter Panic.Yum!


----------



## Lovelyone

banana with nutella


----------



## Stuffingkit

greasy delicious pizza


----------



## HottiMegan

fudge!!!:eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

Ghirardelli Dark & Caramel


----------



## chaoticfate13

what i ate. i love late night snacking 

View attachment DSCI0549.JPG


----------



## Oona

chaoticfate13 said:


> what i ate. i love late night snacking


Yum! looks tasty!



* I'm eating oatmeal (with brown sugar and dried fruit), some almonds and a Monster Java.*


----------



## Lovelyone

a meatball sub, onion rings,cheesy garlic bread and a tall glass of ice water.


----------



## EMH1701

Tuna noodle hotdish leftovers.


----------



## HottiMegan

leftover peanut butter noodles and sauteed tofu.. not so many noodles left.. mostly veggies but still yummers!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Grilled chicken, roasted Brussels sprouts and carrots, and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Fuzzy

Russel Stover discounted valentine candy.. about my sixth caramel


----------



## Oona

Oatmeal with dried cranberries


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Wheat thins


----------



## HottiMegan

Sees Maple Pecan Bon Bon.. They just aren't big enough!


----------



## Saoirse

Last nights leftovers- biscuits and homemade sausage gravy! And an ice cold Peeber. Mmmmmmm good thing I got a 12pk.


----------



## Alicia33

Almonds, yummy!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Some leftover bacon


----------



## x0emnem0x

Bout to eat a chicken pot pie!


----------



## Fuzzy

The four standard shapes of chicken mcnuggets.. The boot, bow-tie, bell, and the ball. With Hot Mustard.


----------



## chaoticfate13

this is my late night/early morning snack. after a full night of deep frying chicken, french fries, mushroom, boneless BBQ wings. snacking on special brownies and cookies. washing it all down with rootbeer! 
i have an bottomless for a stomach 

View attachment DSCI0628.JPG


----------



## x0emnem0x

HubbaBubba SOUR Blue Raspberry Squeeze Pop!


----------



## Lovelyone

cold pineapple and sausage pizza


----------



## HottiMegan

The domestic goddess that i am, i made cinnamon rolls for breakfast  and they are good.


----------



## chaoticfate13

hello all again, i am loving posting on here and i've been eating such ridiculous meals i guess ill post some when i remember pictures when i remember to.
the early bird gets he worm or well the breakfast sandwich of course! and well some leftover mushrooms from earlier in this past evening (yes i eat a lot of fried mushrooms).
also there we 3 sandwiches but i ate one before i could take a picture 

View attachment DSCI0639.JPG


----------



## Redhotphatgirl

i cooked yesterday so left over scallopped potaotes with celery onion and ham, and home made noodles and chicken i mean i made the noodles and the chicken. I also made green beans with onion and ham and a big casserole dried apples made into apple crisp. And dave made corn bread for bfast. mmmmmmm


----------



## HottiMegan

grilled cheese with tofurkey and muenster cheese


----------



## Deven

Wendy's Jr Bacon Cheeseburger :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Do-Si-Dos...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just ate a leftover steak from last night (the rest of my 16 oz sirloin) smothered in sauteed onions with 2 biscuits... from Texas Roadhouse. Oh me on my it was good.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Meat sauce over fettucine.


----------



## HottiMegan

Leftover tofu loaf. I love it more the second day.. It might be similar to people's love of meatloaf. (It's basically the same stuff, only tofu instead of meat)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Leftover grilled chicken, baked beans, and tortilla chips


----------



## Lovelyone

warm italian bread toast drizzled with honey.


----------



## big_lad27

Just got myself some Ghost Chilli peanuts, must say they are rather spicy  tasty though


----------



## Mishty

Hershey's cookies'n'cream drops.
The whole pack.
Now.


----------



## Fuzzy

Lay's Chicken and Waffles


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mint oreo blizzard


----------



## chaoticfate13

someimes ya jus don feel like bread. this is a great late night snack 

View attachment DSCI0689.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan

Odwalla Strawberry C-monster. I feel a cold coming on, so i'm loading up on healthy things..


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cadburry egg


----------



## Fuzzy

More Do-si-dos..


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hardees original thickburger


----------



## Fuzzy

Taco Bell Volcano Burrito


----------



## Oona

Made seared Shi tuna for the first time! Paired with sauteed asparagus. And it turned out delicious!


----------



## Skye23

Cinnamon Bun from Ikea... its not Cinnabon, but it also doesn't cost as much as Cinnabon and if I decide later this night/morning to eat a second one, I won't feel the slightest bit of guilt.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Grilled chicken, roasted broccoli, and roasted Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Surlysomething

At 9:38am?

That's a pretty hearty breakfast. Haha



Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Grilled chicken, roasted broccoli, and roasted Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Oona

Sauteed chicken and shrimp with artichokes


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chocolate popscilcole


----------



## HottiMegan

My favorite salad, a HUGE asian flavored salad.. romaine, mint, carrots, cubed tofu and rice wine vinegar and stir fry sauce for dressing. Its so good!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Surlysomething said:


> At 9:38am?
> 
> That's a pretty hearty breakfast. Haha




Haha nah it was lunch time here ... But I have ate stranger things for breakfast before


----------



## Fuzzy

Eskimo Pies


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Greek Blueberry yogurt


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

It really is quite the combination...

Gloucester chive and spring onion cheese with garlic & jalapeno stuffed green olives and rice crackers. :0)


----------



## Duchess of York

Broiled crab cake sandwich, salad bar and diet Mt. Dew. :wubu: Hoss's!


----------



## Surlysomething

Chicken strips and plum sauce.

God damn I love me some meat. Haha



:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

cheese tortellini and alfredo sauce.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bobby's oreo concrete frozen custard


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Hershey's kisses. I have been craving chocolate for several days and finally gave in. Only a few though..... Okay, ten :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

The last of the Easter LE Lindt truffles. 
Om
Nom
Nom


----------



## Fuzzy

The last of the Reese's Trees. (I've a little catching up to do..)


----------



## Mishty

The boss and me decided since it's so slow today we needed to make what our favorite aunt made us as kids. Egg salad sandwiches,jellied smokies,hamburger helper minus the meat,and banana bread. Our aunt was a complete nut-job and ate like a stoner(because...well...she was) but it's a walk down memory lane.


----------



## Lovelyone

a meatball sub, some double fried onion rings, and some mozzarella sticks with marinara sauce.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Taco Bell Doritios Cool Ranch Tacos


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chocolate chip cookies:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Buffalo Wild Wings with Asian Zing


----------



## TearInYourHand

OK how do you make hamburger helper without meat?



Mishty said:


> The boss and me decided since it's so slow today we needed to make what our favorite aunt made us as kids. Egg salad sandwiches,jellied smokies,hamburger helper minus the meat,and banana bread. Our aunt was a complete nut-job and ate like a stoner(because...well...she was) but it's a walk down memory lane.


----------



## balletguy

TearInYourHand said:


> OK how do you make hamburger helper without meat?



I think that would just be called helper....good question though


----------



## smithnwesson

Wild Mushroom Risotto from the _Italy In A Dish_ thread, thanks to azerty. I used locally grown oyster 'srooms and followed his recipe.

Wow. Just wow! :bow:

- Jim


----------



## EMH1701

Haggis. I was feeling adventurous, so I ordered some from Amazon. It's actually pretty good, considering what it is. 

It comes pre-cooked, so all you have to do is heat it up on the stove or in a microwave. You do just get the meat, nothing else, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Red grapes:eat2:


----------



## Mishty

I smuggled a buncha this gooey cake bars out of the Paula Deen buffet.
Best.thing.ever.in.my.mouf.hole. 

View attachment 1662_10200989868814153_1669259688_n.jpg


----------



## Oona

I'm drinking my dinner...

Raspberry vodka in wild cherry Pepsi!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Some scones!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Thai spring rolls and strawberry pie


----------



## TearInYourHand

thin mints! (from little brownie bakers!)


----------



## Oona

A big old coffee frap because my throat is KILLING me


----------



## Lovelyone

Jellybeans and reese's peanut butter eggs


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a poached egg sammich with cheese and bacon bits!


----------



## chaoticfate13

early breakfast. never a bad time for roast beef sandwich with cheddar, onion, and hot sauce.
smoked tabasco! everything is better smoked! 

View attachment DSCI0735.JPG


----------



## x0emnem0x

just had 2 poached eggs with bacon in the middle and cheese on top.  yummy


----------



## Surlysomething

my soul





haha


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> my soul
> 
> haha




Sounds tasty!! 


I'm currently inhaling coffee... in mass quantities... I swear I just need an IV of this shit at all times just to function properly.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm on my third cup.

I'm starting to finally feel human. Haha.




Oona said:


> Sounds tasty!!
> 
> 
> I'm currently inhaling coffee... in mass quantities... I swear I just need an IV of this shit at all times just to function properly.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Meatballs, cabbage, salad, and sweet potatoe bread


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> I'm on my third cup.
> 
> I'm starting to finally feel human. Haha.




_Feel Human_...? What is this feeling you speak of? I never feel human. 

I just feel less rage at stupid people when I have coffee. Haha


----------



## Surlysomething

Isn't that the same thing? 

Haha.





Oona said:


> _Feel Human_...? What is this feeling you speak of? I never feel human.
> 
> I just feel less rage at stupid people when I have coffee. Haha


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Isn't that the same thing?
> 
> Haha.



Oh god no! I'm not nice to people I work with, thus I'm a monster. Didn't you know that? lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. 

I'm the most inappropriate person but clearly the funniest amongst my co-workers. Most of them can go fuck themselves!

You're sooo scary. 



Oona said:


> Oh god no! I'm not nice to people I work with, thus I'm a monster. Didn't you know that? lol


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Haha.
> 
> I'm the most inappropriate person but clearly the funniest amongst my co-workers. Most of them can go fuck themselves!
> 
> You're sooo scary.



I know right? I'm terrifying! RAWR!


----------



## spiritangel

I am about to grill some American Style Hotdogs (ie skinless) and put some smoked cheddar into them and have them with smokey bbq sauce yummmm


----------



## Piink

Not eating anything, but currently drinking a nice hot tottie!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pineapple chicken with crab ragoon and a fortune cookie


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cookies n cream ice cream from the ice cream truck


----------



## Fuzzy

Tapatio Cheetos


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chocolate popsicle


----------



## smithnwesson

I just had a can of Campbell's Bean with Bacon soup. Eaten directly from the can with a half dozen or so of Nabisco® crackers.







Please don't take this the wrong way, but I 'm praying that y'all get severe indigestion.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a yummy salad for lunch.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turkey sandwich with chips


----------



## largenlovely

Chips ahoy reeses peanut butter cup cookies topped with some funfetti vanilla frosting w/sprinkles and laying in bed watching season 5 of the x-files


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_*McDonalds! *_ Ranch snack wrap, two large fries, double quarter pounder, and mcdouble with a large chocolate milk shake. SUCH BLISS RIGHT NOW.


----------



## spiritangel

A cadbury easter egg 100g of yummy goodness


----------



## Mishty

Mama just brought me two Firehouse subs,cause I'm sickly! 
A sweet pepper steak,and a bacon,beef,Memphis BBQ. 
Can't say they healed me,buuuut nom nom nom! :eat2:


----------



## Oona

Homemade Thai chicken


----------



## x0emnem0x

Grilled chicken, rice and green beans fo' dinna.  Mmm mm good!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Homemade popcorn:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

goldfish crackers


----------



## spiritangel

Am about to grill some plum chicken nibbles


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover ham braised in Madeira wine (a Julia Child recipe). I made it last weekend so I would be able to have leftovers for Easter weekend. It is a really good recipe, but I will warn you that if you are a single person, you will be eating this for at least a week after you make it. At least, it's a fairly balanced recipe. It includes veggies too.


----------



## Fuzzy

EMH1701 said:


> Leftover ham braised in Madeira wine (a Julia Child recipe). I made it last weekend so I would be able to have leftovers for Easter weekend. It is a really good recipe, but I will warn you that if you are a single person, you will be eating this for at least a week after you make it. At least, it's a fairly balanced recipe. It includes veggies too.



Was that a cream Madeira recipe? Its the only one I can find (from a google search..)


----------



## Fuzzy

chocolate covered peanuts


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sour cream & onion potato chips


----------



## Fuzzy

Del Taco Macho Combo burrito and chili cheese fries


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Grilled shredded chedder n tomato sandwich. I forgot how much I love making and eating these.


----------



## Fuzzy

Whoppers malted mini robin eggs...


----------



## Mishty

A party pizza covered in shredded cheese,parm,and garlic butter on the crust. 
Plus a box of pepperoni pizza bagels done in the same fashion. 

Munchies. :batting:


----------



## spiritangel

Cadbury dream easter egg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Some milk duds


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Veggie pizza


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had an Apple Cinnamon NutriGrain bar... noms.


----------



## Lovelyone

My great niece is sharing her Frito's twists honey BBQ chips with me :smitten::wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Made banana bread for dessert!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turkey, Jello, Veggie Pizza, Green Beans


----------



## Saoirse

Lovelyone said:


> My great niece is sharing her Frito's twists honey BBQ chips with me :smitten::wubu:



Those are like crack!! OMG I want some now!!


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover ham, potatoes, and cooked veggies.


----------



## Fuzzy

Kingsize Butterfinger... getting stuck to my teeth.. -_-


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Frosted flakes


----------



## x0emnem0x

Bacon egg and cheese eggs! LOL. No biscuit. But yummy.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pumpkin pie


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Malted milk Easter eggs


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A Homemade Reuben! So yummy. 

@[email protected]


----------



## Fuzzy

nutty bars


----------



## x0emnem0x

Applesauce..... :3


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade sliders.. but I don't have any onions.. Are they still sliders?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Strawberry ice cream:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

pickled jalapeno chips


----------



## Piink

Homemade Chocolate Chip Cookies that I got at the bake sale yesterday. Not sure which lovely lady made them, but they are so good!


----------



## Fuzzy

cayenne chocolate cookies


----------



## spiritangel

grilled cheese on toast


----------



## Mishty

Werther's Original Caramel Apple chews,and chewy caramels...Easter Sixlets...a Yoo-Hoo. I need sugar.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dulce de leche Cheerios with extreme vanilla Silk and a whole naan bread warmed up and slathered with butter and blackberry preserves. Oh and four slices of mesquite smoked turkey. 

Yeah.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

oyster crackers


----------



## EMH1701

Fuzzy said:


> Was that a cream Madeira recipe? Its the only one I can find (from a google search..)



I believe the name of it was Sauteed Veal Scallops with Brown Tarragon Sauce.

The cream was an accident, but it made tasty gravy.


----------



## penguin

In about 20 minutes I'll be having honey bbq chicken wings :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

A double wheel of Laughing Cow garlic and herb cheese and a bottle of Korbel sweet cuvee


----------



## x0emnem0x

CastingPearls said:


> A double wheel of Laughing Cow garlic and herb cheese and a bottle of Korbel sweet cuvee



I love love love love love *LOVE* Laughing Cow Garlic and Herb cheese... the best.


----------



## Tracyarts

Some honey nut coconut macaroons, and a big glass of papaya passionfruit flavored iced tea. 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

fun size butterfingers


----------



## Piink

Apple Slices


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef roast, green beans, and sweet potatoes


----------



## firefly

Hot mashed potatoes with cold cucumber salad!


----------



## HottiMegan

pre-skettie salad with baby greens, spinach, carrots, green olives, cottage cheese and bleu cheese low fat dressing
yummer!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Roast beef


----------



## Fuzzy

junior mints


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Jim Bourban Thickburger with fries from Hardees:eat2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Grilled cheese and a can of Chef Boyardee Ravioli's. 

It's pretty much been my lunch and dinner for the past 4-6 days now. XP


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a delicious salad.


----------



## spiritangel

Vietnamese Pork roll (I love these and was so excited when the Vietnamese bakery in town started making them as I have been eating them since my early 20's such a yummy treat)

and and and cause Odette had me craving one a Lamington with Jam and cream mmmm lammington


----------



## Fuzzy

midget garlic kosher dills


----------



## Fuzzy

kung pao chow mein nooodles


----------



## Skye23

I have a um... sampler plate? Toll House recipe Chocolate Chip cookie, peanut butter oatmeal unbake cookie, and some squares of gooey butter cake.

I've been so sick all week I could barely eat at all and I had no sweet tooth. Today was the first time I'd wanted anything since last weekend. I wanted Chex Mix Muddy Buddies that didn't involve me making them myself (still too weak), Polar Brand Cream Soda, and Fried hand pies - preferably apple with glaze. The store we stopped at before we scored dinner from Bostom Market (too tired and sick to cook) had none of them (sigh). 

Although I suppose I've coped well enough.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken & fruit mix


----------



## Fuzzy

alfredo on angel hair


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pasta:eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

PB&J with the crusts cut off a la The Breakfast club (I still eat the crusts, I just like to cut them off) :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Little Ceasars pepporini pizza:eat2:


----------



## loopytheone

In the past four hours....

3 croissants
4 mini pain au chocolat
2 fresh cream scones
10 chocolate filled cookies
several cans of diet vitmo and cherry 7 up

In my defense this is all I have eaten all day and I usually eat well, this was a special occasion! I still feel a bit sick but when that has worn off I'm down to the gym to make good use of this energy!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dominos piazza:eat2:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Fruit snacks. :3


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 107874


Tuna fish sammich (and olives helloooooo) with fries. Comfort food.


----------



## Deven

Homemade Chicken Bacon Ranch Wrap


----------



## Fuzzy

celery and carrot sticks with roasted gaaaaaahlic hummus


----------



## Oona

Five Guys Double bacon cheeseburger.... Heavenly.


----------



## rileythick

Pretzel Sticks and Rc


----------



## Lovelyone

Baked spaghetti and Barq's root beer.


----------



## miafantastic

Chicken-but-mostly-cheese enchiladas, Cuban black beans and tangy, sweet and spicy cabbage salad!


----------



## Fuzzy

miafantastic said:


> Chicken-but-mostly-cheese enchiladas, Cuban black beans and tangy, sweet and spicy cabbage salad!



Just curious which cheese(s) you use in those? I want to make cheese enchiladas too.. but I'm at a loss about which cheese. 

Yours look awesome!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pepper jack cheese


----------



## spiritangel

I just finished a yummy Vietnamese Pork roll, ate some chocolate buttons (freckles, caramel, plain and white chocolate mix) and am now sucking on a sherbet lemon


----------



## Fuzzy

My morning meds. meh.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Leftover enchilada casserole.


----------



## truebebeblue

I made pork chops with garlic couscous and an Israeli salad.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A couple of chopped pork sandwiches.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a chicken pot pie, a bowl of pineapple, and some pretzel crisps with garlic hummus! It was the best noms ever... pretty much. And to top that off I might be having a steak later. LOL.


----------



## Fuzzy

chili dogs


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The last of the slow cooked pork in the form of tacos with shredded cheese and BBQ sauce.


----------



## HottiMegan

mmmmmm my all time favorite salad.. It's all the stuff you'd put in a summer roll but in salad form.. i haven't had one in a long time and omg it is soooooooo good!!


----------



## Oona

Grilled Chicken and Spinach Sandwich

I love being able to cook at home on my lunch every day ^_^


----------



## Lovelyone

Leftover chicken friend rice and two pot stickers.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken Nuggets and Large Fries


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venison sausage, cheesy caulflower, and tortilla chips


----------



## Skye23

I just had some comfort food - it sounds weird, but it tastes great. 

Buttered Rice with Fried Eggs and Cholula Hot Sauce.

I made it out of desperation once when I was exhausted, the fridge was kinda empty and I needed to eat. I had leftover rice, eggs, and not much else and no patience to stand there and make grits or home fries etc. 

Now I just use the shelf-stable packets of rice (Uncle Ben's Jasmine or Basmati) that you nuke for 90 seconds. Add a nice pat of butter and a bit of salt and stir. Then I fry up a few (ok 3) eggs in olive oil until they're browned on one side, turn the heat off and flip em so they're still soft and runny but all the white has cooked and throw em on the buttered rice. Douse with Cholula Hot sauce and you're good to go. I prefer it on eggs because its more like spicy and flavorful and hot, not just HOT (and I love Tabasco and Sircha but..).


----------



## Skye23

I forgot to add, the best way to eat em is to cut through the yolks into the rice and chop it up and stir it a little. Every bite isn't the same, and its all good. I have no idea what to call it though cuisine wise (lol).


----------



## Fuzzy

yellow cake donuts with chocolate icing


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venison Sausage (while listening to sausage music),rice mix, and tortilla chips.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fuzzy said:


> yellow cake donuts with chocolate icing



I love rubber donuts :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Key lime pie.

I had a craving and I might just eat the whole pie.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Yorkie chocolate bar


----------



## Oona

Just had beef tacos down in Mexico..... Yum!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oreo cookies


----------



## Fuzzy

Paula Deen's original gooey chocolate butter cake (from Walmart)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Leftovers...the last of the ravioli and a couple of slices of mushroom, black olive, & sausage pizza on hand tossed crust from Domino's.


----------



## spiritangel

Chocolate granola that I just made well I have to quality controll taste test it right?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venision and chicken nachoes


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Frito pie made with queso instead of shredded cheese.


----------



## Piink

Birthday Cake Oreos


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Macorini & cheese with tuna


----------



## HottiMegan

tofurkey hot dogs.. so yummers!


----------



## Oona

Homemade chicken tacos!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Taco salad


----------



## Lovelyone

microwave popcorn


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Leftover Taco salad and stir fry


----------



## EMH1701

A bowl of Kung Pao noodles.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

General Tso's Chicken


----------



## Tracyarts

Wasabi & soy sauce flavored almonds.


----------



## Fuzzy

Tapatio Cheetos


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Arby's cheddar and roast beef sandwich with curly fries


----------



## Fuzzy

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Arby's cheddar and roast beef sandwich with curly fries



Woah.. I got Arby's Beef and Swiss on a King's Hawaiian bun.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Fuzzy said:


> Woah.. I got Arby's Beef and Swiss on a King's Hawaiian bun.



I almost got that today, it looks delicious.


----------



## Tracyarts

Dark chocolate almonds with a glass of cherry kombucha.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Cheesecake! I've been CRAVING cheesecake for so long now [off and on] I was so psyched when I found a mini one on sale for $3.50 last week monday. Had to finish it off [half of it.. >>] right now. Too delicious!


----------



## Fuzzy

lemon ice box


----------



## Your Plump Princess

leftovers -- dads home-made cream of potato soup! (cold, but Sooooo good. )


----------



## HottiMegan

No-bake cherry cheese cake.. i had a craving


----------



## Fuzzy

Hershey's Instant chocolate pudding


----------



## azerty

Mille feuilles (1000 layers) with hazelnutcream
from the backer's


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Iannathedriveress

azerty said:


> Mille feuilles (1000 layers) with hazelnutcream
> from the backer's



That looks really good


----------



## HottiMegan

Carrots dipped in ranch dressing. I wanted something munchie but am trying to eat less chips.. that and the menfolk ate us out of chips and home..


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Slices of Colby Cheese with Fudge frosting on them.


----------



## EMH1701

A whole-wheat wrap with quinoa, beans, onions, and hot sauce.


----------



## spiritangel

Lindt strawberry Indulgence


----------



## Dromond

A glazed cinnamon roll topped with toffee bits. :eat2:


----------



## Morganer

Got me some pizza and Chinese buffet.


----------



## Oona

Chicken & veggies with basil sauce, a few cheese tortellini, and some garlic mozzarella sausage.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tuna salad spiked with siracha sauce, Club crackers, and a Coke Zero.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pizza Hut:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

garlic sourdough cheese toast


----------



## Fuzzy

original gooey butter cake


----------



## HottiMegan

I needed some birthday cake to settle my post-earthquake nerves.. Thankfully i purchased something that looks like birthday cake today at the store!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

garlic-tomato-basil cheese, strawberries, yogurt, raw broccoli. YUM.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Angel Cake.


----------



## Fuzzy

gahlic kosher baby dills... my addiction..


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken with raisin bread, corn, and a bananna.


----------



## Fuzzy

chocolate chip cookie dough


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## Saoirse

Lunch is mac&cheese with peas, blueberries, potato chips and juice! Haha I'm babysitting a 2 yr old (OMG 3 this fall! He's growing too fast!!)


----------



## Fuzzy

goldfish (crackers).. trying to decide what to make for dinner..


----------



## AuntHen

Nature's Path Organic Frosted Razzi Raspberry Toaster Pastries
(Health nut way of saying Frosted Raspberry Whole Grain Pop Tarts )

And a lime Italian sparkling mineral water cuz I'm fancy like that 

ps- I am addicted to sparkling water, soda water, fizzy waters of all kind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ice cream, homemade blackberry wine, and peach cider


----------



## Dromond

Veggie Straws.


----------



## EMH1701

Fish and chips.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Reese's peanut butter cup


----------



## Fuzzy

Tootsie rolls. I'll do anything for a bag of tootsie rolls.


----------



## Dromond

Dromond said:


> Veggie Straws.



Again. I'm addicted.


----------



## HottiMegan

^^^ the kids and i LOVE veggie straws  I get the huge bag at costco.


I'm eating cheetos as a chaser to my yummmo sandwich.


----------



## Fuzzy

chocolate iced chocolate cake donut


----------



## HottiMegan

Leftover garlic broccoli and chow mein combined. I love chinese food!


----------



## Fuzzy

Papa Murphy's All Meat with the Red Herb sauce instead of the classic red


----------



## Lovelyone

french bread toast with honey


----------



## Fuzzy

lil debbie boston creme rolls


----------



## x0emnem0x

Frosted Mini Wheats!


----------



## Dromond

Popcorn!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

a caramel filled drumstick cone. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Found some MEGA stuff oreos.. so of course i made an uber stuff from two megas


----------



## CastingPearls

I just made cheesy chili over jasmine rice and cold cucumber salad for my dad and I. He had ice cream and I had pineapple pudding cake and am drinking Bengal Spice tea while catching up on emails for the first time pretty much since he had the stroke.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Snicker Doodles


----------



## CaAggieGirl

HottiMegan said:


> Found some MEGA stuff oreos.. so of course i made an uber stuff from two megas



I think I am the only one in the world that does not like the creme in the Oreos. Well unless its peanut butter or the mint flavored creme.


----------



## AuntHen

Steamed jasmine rice and braised sausages stuffed with chicken, spinach, fontina cheese and garlic :eat1:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Nacho Popcorn and Angry Orchard


----------



## HottiMegan

homemade bean burrito with homemade guac.. yummy!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Some Red Grapes:eat2:


----------



## Deacone

I made some spicy sweet-potato burger...hasbrown? grilled things with chicken and salad...was uber nom.


----------



## azerty

It looks super delicious


----------



## Lovelyone

an everything bagel with chive and onion cream cheese


----------



## Fuzzy

an attempt at deep fried mac and cheese


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Banana Pudding


----------



## CastingPearls

French toast sticks dipped in Mrs. Buttersworth (yes, I prefer fake to maple syrup)


----------



## spiritangel

Home made coconut pancakes


----------



## Lovelyone

Tonight myself and my sister and her family took advantage of the $5.55 large one topping pizza special and I am currently munching on a pineapple pizza. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

the last box of do si does


----------



## spiritangel

pan fried cheese sandwiches also known in my world as a roasty toasty


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover pizza


----------



## TearInYourHand

a tamale doctored up with sauteed spinach and tomato on top


----------



## Fuzzy

mashed canned beef tamales topped with melted cheese and ketchup (and a few dashes of habanero pepper sauce)


----------



## spiritangel

home made granola laced with grated 85% cocoa lindt dark chocolate and it is soo good I think it will be lucky to last 2 full days in my house


----------



## Lovelyone

Veggies and dip and some sparking mandarin orange water.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken and Pork Fajitas


----------



## Lovelyone

a croissant with honey


----------



## Fuzzy

swiss rolls


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Panera Everything bagel w/cream cheese and a lovely cup of PG Tips tea!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pulled pork with mashed potatoes


----------



## Lovelyone

Cinnamon raisin bagel with cream cheese and slivered almonds.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Onion Rings from Burger King


----------



## Lovelyone

a tray of veggies...but onion rings sound tasty.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef and bean nachoes


----------



## HottiMegan

Strawberries from yesterdays farmers market


----------



## Lovelyone

Boneless chicken chunks and a veggie medley of broccoli, cauliflower and carrots.


----------



## Dromond

The most amazing baked ziti I've had in many moons. Sides are garlic bread and green beans. You're jealous, and if you're not you should be.


----------



## HottiMegan

The umpteenth serving of lasagna from what i made this afternoon


----------



## Fuzzy

cold can spaghettios


----------



## Dromond

Fuzzy said:


> cold can spaghettios



I used to call that "depression food."

Right now I'm munching on butter toffee popcorn. :eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

well I'm not eating it, but I am chewing orbit gum.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ham sandwich with potatoes and cauliflower


----------



## Oona

Coffee and biscotti... om nom nom!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bread with raspberry jam:eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts

Almonds, a mix of smokehouse and habanero bbq flavors, and drinking a glass of cherry kombucha. 

Tracy


----------



## Lovelyone

a chicken burrito and some sweet grapes.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oreo Blizzard


----------



## spiritangel

A Bakers delight cape seed roll heated up so nice and crunchy on the outside, 97% fat free semi dried tomatoes (I preffer them without the oil the water stuff is really nice when you dunk your bread into it) 

and some vintage tasty cheese its lunch and I felt like cheese


----------



## HottiMegan

plain m&ms


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Current local time is 2:48am and I am currently eating a salad with radish, onion, carrot, and red peppers. I am also washing it down with canned sparkling white wine since I am such a classy lady!


----------



## Fuzzy

pickled okra


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Maruchan Instant Lunch cup. Jalapeno Cheddar flavor.


----------



## Lovelyone

chef's salad, and I am waiting on some cinnapie.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

freshly popped popcorn coated in melted butter and Cajun seasonings


----------



## HottiMegan

Medium cheddar Tilla-moo. 
After that, i'm going to have a Mike's Harder Lemonade. I haven't had alcohol in so long i can't remember when i last drank.. it's been a long, rough week.. I'm a light weight (get buzzed off half a wine cooler) so this will be an interesting evening.


----------



## Lovelyone

a cinnamon raisin bagel and cream cheese with slivered almonds on top.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dunkin Donuts:eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Salad with iceberg lettuce, grape tomatoes, onions, tuna, blue cheese, and buttermilk ranch dressing. Perfect summer dinner.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had some chicken wings.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chick-o-sticks.. the naked Butterfinger


----------



## HottiMegan

Post-swim popsicle


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fourth meal of Crunchy Beef Burritos.


----------



## Lovelyone

grapefruit sections


----------



## Oona

Copious amounts of coffee.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Yorkie bar.


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Post-swim popsicle



Bon appetit


----------



## theladypoet

Habanero sea salt chocolate, slightly melted.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oreo Mcflurrie


----------



## agnieszka

a huge piece of home made chocolate and halva cake (all vegan and tastes better than looks)


----------



## x0emnem0x

Chinese. Lots of it.
Crab Rangoon, Beef Lo Mein, Chicken Fried Rice, egg rolls. LOL


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Crab Rangoon



I freaking love crab rangoon, I refuse to eat anything chinese if I don't have any.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Doritos Nacho Cheese


----------



## Tracyarts

A couple pieces of leftover pizza. Pizza Hut super supreme on the thin and crispy crust, with red pepper flakes and parmesan on top. Cold from the fridge, because that's the way I like it. And a glass of Tazo iced green tea to wash it down. 

Tracy


----------



## CarlaSixx

Made some rice. That's my dinner. Lol.
Threw in some veggies and general Tao sauce. For flavour 

I need to do some groceries. Haha.


----------



## HottiMegan

tofu stir fry over brown rice.. hubs new diet.. i'm going to follow it too.


----------



## Lovelyone

I've been good for three weeks and I am HAVING the General Tso's chicken AND dumplings!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Butterfinger Pieces in Milk Chocolate.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Chewy bars.


----------



## Fuzzy

Fat Boy ice cream sammiches...


----------



## spiritangel

malteasers yummm


----------



## flyingsolo101

Just had sauteed veggies, garlic mashed potatoes, and a blackened 22 oz steak with bleu cheese and a balsamic/truffle oil sauce on top. Needless to say, I've become bed-ridden. Bed-ridden, with a Moscow Mule that doesn't have enough lime juice.


----------



## Fuzzy

mini chips ahoy


----------



## Fuzzy

mini nutter butter.. best (only?) peanut butter sandwich cookie ever!


----------



## Fuzzy

chili dogs


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had an Avanti's Gondola... omnomnom.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Beef brisket sandwich with pickles and BBQ sauce.


----------



## Fuzzy

ScreamingChicken said:


> Beef brisket sandwich with pickles and BBQ sauce.



Anytime is beef brisket time. I once worked in a IT department where brisket (bR1$k3t) was the BIOS password on all the office PCs.


----------



## EMH1701

Woke up at almost 2 am and had a pita pocket with some tuna salad I made the other day, and some orange juice.


----------



## HottiMegan

A big salad with carrots, romaine, sprouts, avocado and a cilantro dressing. I love sprouts on a salad!


----------



## Fuzzy

Firecracker-brand pickled sausage


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Twix Caramel Ice Cream


----------



## HottiMegan

Leftover tofu scramble with breakfast soysages.


----------



## Fuzzy

junior mints... without the movie


----------



## Lovelyone

Spicy brats with mustard and some potato salad.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had leftovers from our Fourth of July cookout... charcoal grilled hamburgers and hotdogs, with some potato salad.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

All Bran flakes with bananas, and cantaloupe on the side. Why, yes, I am 80 years old, why do you ask?


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Gluten-free seedy toast with nutritional yeast sprinkled on... and Yorkshire gold tea.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Jack Big Stack with Fries from Jack In The Box


----------



## Fuzzy

turkey and swiss hoagie with salt n' vinegar chips


----------



## Oona

Turkey & Avocado sandwich with a super huge, extra ice, water


----------



## Grundsau 11

A thick REAL choclit MILKshake...


----------



## Fuzzy

cold creamy basil pesto pasta salad and cheesy gahhhhlic bread


----------



## HottiMegan

Sweet, juicy, ripe pineapple that i just cut up. Boy is it yummy. It's like eating candy!


----------



## breeislove

leftover blue cotton candy from the carnival yesterday. mmm.


----------



## CastingPearls

A Russell Stovers Dark Chocolate Smores. It's surprisingly delicious!


----------



## Fuzzy

marzipan creme, in little balls, dipped in chocolate and rolled in almond bits.. about a pound of them.


----------



## Lovelyone

a banana dipped in raisin bran crunch.


----------



## SweetPotato

3 egg omelette and a plate of fries covered in ketchup


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Banana pudding. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I doctored up a roasted red pepper/tomato soup with spinach and ground meatless. It's yummy and i'm having bowl number 2 right now.


----------



## Fuzzy

smoked herring on saltines


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Shrimp fatija nachos


----------



## Lovelyone

I made the most delicious tuna salad pita with tuna, hellmann's, onion, celery and sweet pickles. I added some cheese cubes, grapes, and two celery stalks to my plate. It was so freaking good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cheese Curds


----------



## Fuzzy

Symphony bar with almonds and toffee chips


----------



## Grundsau 11

homemade chocolate milkshake...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

7-layer burrito from Taco Bell


----------



## Lovelyone

popcorn chicken bites, and sliced veggies (tomato, celery, green peppers, cucumber)


----------



## cinnamitch

Cherries,Yum!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

A twix bar:eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

We actually ate this around noon local time but it is definitely with sharing. Me , my kids, my sisters, BIL, dad , and nephews went to the pool in our subdivision and our spread included

smoked oysters
cherry peppers
Greek peppers
black olives
sweet pickles
bloody mary mix marinated pickles
club crackers
salt & vinegar chips
extreme dill pickle Pringles
Salted chocolate covered caramels
Lime flavored tortilla chips
salsa roja
guacamole
pizza flavored cheese puffs


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Jalapono jerky sticks


----------



## Grundsau 11

Cheesecake (plain) w/ homemade strawberry topping & real whipped cream. ..


----------



## Lovelyone

chicken salad inside an italian herb pita thin, with grapes and a Yoplait Greek100 cherry yogurt.


----------



## Fuzzy

an attempt at homemade spring rolls... :blush:


----------



## Grundsau 11

A chocolate frosted eclair shorter than, but just as heavy as, a banana.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A quesadilla made with colby jack & pecan smoked brisket then topped with a little Memphis style BBQ sauce.


----------



## Lovelyone

A raisin bran crunch coated banana and some kool-aid.


----------



## Fuzzy

Hershey's with Almonds


----------



## Iannathedriveress

A new box of twinkes


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Scrambled eggs, turkey bacon, a biscuit, and a cup of hazelnut cappucinno.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chocolate chip and cookie dough ice cream


----------



## HottiMegan

crisp watermelon out of the fridge.. so juicy and sweet!


----------



## Fuzzy

Tums Extra Strength


----------



## HottiMegan

more watermelon


----------



## BigCutie Ellie

Chex mix and a giant bowl of ice cream! It is hot here!!


----------



## Lovelyone

chicken salad with celery and onion on a pita flatbread with lots of lettuce, grapes and a piece of cheese on the side with some lemonade to wash it all down.


----------



## Fuzzy

Dark (70%) Chocolate


----------



## EMH1701

Sushi -- Dynamite tuna rolls. Yum.


----------



## Chubpim

French baguette with Camembert and cranberrycompôte


----------



## Lovelyone

a grapefruit and some yogurt.


----------



## HottiMegan

Almonds.. my new favorite munchie


----------



## spiritangel

Mini butterscotch apple and oat muffins


----------



## Lovelyone

Gorton's crunchy fish fillets, and a small salad.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Panang curry and mango sticky rice. My comfort food.


----------



## Fuzzy

Sriracha flavored Lays potato chips


----------



## sophie lou

Roast chicken pringles


----------



## Fuzzy

chick-o-sticks


----------



## Micara

Our security guard made us lunch today- barbequed ribs, pork kabobs, spaghetti, and potato salad. I will be in a food coma for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bufallo meat sticks


----------



## Lovelyone

Roast beef and stuff


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Manzilla olives and ham lunchmeat- strange but low carb midnight snack


----------



## HottiMegan

blueberry banana bread that i made with almond flour and oatmeal flour (both made in my vitamix). So yummy. I think i want to add more blueberries next time.


----------



## missyj1978

Bagel & cream cheese and eggs with cheese :eat1: Yep I love cheese!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Cheese pizza for breakfast.


----------



## Grundsau 11

Big 'ol bowl of frozen cavatelli w/peas & fresh grated parmasan cheese & a little olive oil & garlic...


----------



## Grundsau 11

Speaking of which, the movie "Sharktopus" is being shown to-nite on the Sci-fi channel! 
Tune [email protected]m


----------



## Fuzzy

sausage pizza eggrolls


----------



## Grundsau 11

Sorry about the previous seemingly irrelevant reply--even after several yrs. I'm still as green as grass; the z-movie (as distinguished from, say a b-movie!)reference was supposed to reply to the previous post about Gorton's...


----------



## Lovelyone

Grundsau 11 said:


> Sorry about the previous seemingly irrelevant reply--even after several yrs. I'm still as green as grass; the z-movie (as distinguished from, say a b-movie!)reference was supposed to reply to the previous post about Gorton's...



if you wish to quote and respond to someone's post you simply click that little button on their post that says "quote" and your reply box will have their quote in it.  

As for what I am eating...
Gorton's crunchy fish fillet, 2 string cheese, cucumbers, sliced green peepers and celery, a dill pickle and a handful of grapes.


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover pork lo mien


----------



## breeislove

chicken broccoli alfredo for lunch, mmm


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Home made peach ice cream


----------



## Grundsau 11

6 homemade halupki! & I made a fresh, garden-grown, tomato salad; roma&marglobe&spanish tomatoes, sweet onyun, basil, Greek oregano, olive oil & balsamic&cider vinegar-- let set 1-2 days if possible prior to consumption...


----------



## Lovelyone

a 2 egg omelet with bacon, onion and cheese


----------



## Fuzzy

cherry cheese blintzes


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sweet Potato Bread


----------



## Lovelyone

a big fat juicy freaking cheeseburger with a slice of tomato, onion, mustard and catsup..yes I had it and it was DEEEEEEEEEEliscious!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

cool ranch doritos


----------



## cinnamitch

Crock Pot Buffalo Chicken Lettuce Wraps and baked sweet potato fries


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

cinnamitch said:


> Crock Pot Buffalo Chicken Lettuce Wraps and baked sweet potato fries



But....R U eating this......RIGHT NOW???


----------



## cinnamitch

Just finished it.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> But....R U eating this......RIGHT NOW???


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

cinnamitch said:


> Just finished it.




Did you post before you finished it or after?


----------



## cinnamitch

Halfway through, even dropped a bit of bleu cheese on the keyboard:eat2:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did you post before you finished it or after?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

cinnamitch said:


> Halfway through, even dropped a bit of bleu cheese on the keyboard:eat2:


That's not only acceptable- it made me feel good about reading your post.


----------



## Lovelyone

Nothing...but what I wouldn't give for a bag of Dove chocolates. *sigh


----------



## EMH1701

Working at home. Made myself a scrambled egg burrito for an afternoon snack. That is the positive side of working at home...you can eat what you want.


----------



## CastingPearls

Have not been feeling well all day and the fridge is near-empty BUT I found some flatbread and Swiss cheese and I sprinkled some taco seasoning on it and made a quesadilla. That and a Dr. Pepper hit the spot.


----------



## balletguy

Some Pringles sour cream and onion chips


----------



## Fuzzy

mini tacos


----------



## spiritangel

home made choc mint mousse


----------



## EMH1701

Oatmeal for breakfast. I must be weird that I actually like it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

EMH1701 said:


> Oatmeal for breakfast. I must be weird that I actually like it.



I like the oatmeal from McDonalds myself


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Snickers and Gatorade


----------



## Fuzzy

a Klondike bar


----------



## Lovelyone

grilled chicken breast, cheese cubes, cucumber and cantaloupe. Yummy.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Smoked Process Cheddar Cheese


----------



## wjn319

Honey Nut Chex Mix


----------



## HottiMegan

two tofurkey dogs and a fresh corn tortilla. I love those things!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hummus with lime green chips


----------



## Fuzzy

spicy szechuan pork and tofu stirfry


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mary's Gone Crackers Gluten Free crackers and Garlic Hummus... YUM.


----------



## Grundsau 11

Homemade still warm cherry pie w/ lotsa Hershey's ice cream on top--mostly vanilla w/ a little chocolate of course, about a pint's worth...:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

dark chocolate covered bridge mix


----------



## CastingPearls

Soft gooey oatmeal raisin cookies with enough brown sugar to make your teeth squeak mmmmmgood


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cheddar cheese flavor combos:eat2:


----------



## Grundsau 11

Grilled meatball & scamutz sandwich w/a little "red"* on it made w/ freshly made scamutz made by "The Cheese Store" (unsolicitated advert...)
in Hazleton, Penna.



*For the un-initiated, "red" means the tomato sauce that the meatballs were cooked in...


----------



## Oona

Homemade Pumpkin Ravioli with spiced chicken. Yum!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Bout to have a P'Zone! (Calzone, but Pizza Hut style) ... omnomnom.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm about to chow down on my favorite kind of salad. It's like a vietnamese summer roll only in salad form. All the stuff you'd put in those rice wrappers only put in a big bowl and have the dipping sauce poured over it. It's almost exclusively the only kind of salad i eat anymore


----------



## spiritangel

Just had a bacon sandwich with smokey bbq sauce Yumm


----------



## Fuzzy

Cinnamon mentos


----------



## EMH1701

Salmon noodle hotdish.


----------



## Fuzzy

A twinkie. A new one. meh.


----------



## Lovelyone

sliced roast beef, veggies, and cantaloupe


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bacon strips


----------



## Sweet Tooth

McVitie's Digestives. There's a local grocery store that has a British section. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

baby carrots


----------



## Lovelyone

southwestern chicken with veggies and I am waiting on parmesan garlic breadsticks. YUM.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chocolate ice cream with sprinkles


----------



## HottiMegan

A super sweet, juicy pear. I love pears.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Strawberries and Blueberries


----------



## Oona

Oreos! yum


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Red Velvet Cake Ice Cream


----------



## Lovelyone

watermelon but I want the red velvet ice cream


----------



## Dromond

Raisinettes!! :eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

a grapefruit and a yogurt.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Smores blizzard from Dairy Queen


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ham lunchmeat


----------



## Lovelyone

pot stickers. Yum.


----------



## HottiMegan

A couple of slices of montery jack


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Brownie batter, frosted marble, and chocolate glazed donuts from Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## HottiMegan

A piece of green olive pizza. I have to make my own pizza if i want green olives on it.. One thing i miss about the midwest!


----------



## Dromond

Tums. *buuuurp* *groan*


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Kit Kat Bites


----------



## NurseVicki

Just ate six sandies cookies with pecans cup of coffee 2 mexican mango fruit pops and some jelly beans chocolate flavor


----------



## HottiMegan

Crisp juicy watermelon fresh out of the fridge. I love my watermelon really cold!


----------



## Fuzzy

A bad peanut M&M. I shoulda got the almonds


----------



## Oona

Just had a toasted bagel with butter.... Now I need something sweet!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cookie Dough Ice Cream


----------



## Oona

Chocolate Donut holes.... YUM!


----------



## Fuzzy

sour cream.. by the spoonful... weird craving night..


----------



## EMH1701

I'm having a blueberry smoothie for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

English muffin with blackberry Jam my sister made from the wild berries she picked from our backyard.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Fritos with mango salsa


----------



## HottiMegan

I broke my healthy eating to have a bowl of mac n cheese. I hadn't eaten all day and picked up a box on the way home this afternoon. It is divine.


----------



## Lovelyone

Icy cold,sweet and delicious watermelon.


----------



## EMH1701

My co-workers were talking about State Fair food today, so of course I got a craving for funnel cakes. I Googled recipes and found this one. 

http://www.abeautifulmess.com/2013/01/homemade-funnel-cakes.html

They turned out pretty good. I had to make do with a Ziploc bag with a hole in it, but it worked.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

British baked beans


----------



## HottiMegan

:eat1:soup


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Penguin chocolate bar


----------



## Fuzzy

pretzel m and m s


----------



## veggieforever

*Vegan versions of "Scottish Bridies" made with puff pastry and filled with a spicy-herby bulgar & couscous filling. It was absolutely divine! Will be making them again. Winner! :eat2: xXx*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I just ate a bunch of those mini chocolate covered donuts- had to have someone take the bag from me. 

I'm surprised that I'm fat and have diabetes- how in heck did that happen? :doh:


----------



## Rojodi

Little more chicken wings


----------



## Oona

Rocky Road ice cream at 1am because eff you, that's why!


----------



## HottiMegan

I made a home version of my favorite dish from a Bay Area restaurant called Hobee's. De Anza browns. I made hash browns with cheese, salsa, guac and sour cream. What i made isn't as good but sure hit that craving! I'm chowing down on it right now.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken and waffles


----------



## Fuzzy

Reese's Pieces.. I need someone to take the bag away from me..


----------



## Oona

Everything Bagel with Cream Cheese


----------



## snuggletiger

an iced honey bun
whats in an everything bagel?


----------



## Oona

snuggletiger said:


> whats in an everything bagel?



Sunflower seeds, poppy seeds, onions, Asiago cheese... pure deliciousness! 

View attachment 39eec89db0434789956ef032aa5f46a8.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Zucchini Chocolate Cake


----------



## HottiMegan

Cheese pizza on a thin crust


----------



## Oona

I just had my way with a Chinese buffet, courtesy of a good friend... :eat1:


----------



## SprocketRocket

Oona said:


> I just had my way with a Chinese buffet, courtesy of a good friend... :eat1:



You are making me want to go to Panda Express! If I was able. Not a buffet per se, but still delish!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Oona said:


> I just had my way with a Chinese buffet, courtesy of a good friend... :eat1:



Was it Linh's?!?

Currently eating....


----------



## Oona

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Was it Linh's?!?



No it was the Eat Chinese Buffet off Pacific (by the Wal-Mart).


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought a box of ginger snaps for last father in law visit (they're his favorite) he didn't touch them so that's what i'm munching on. I'd rather have chocolate...


----------



## Surlysomething

Camino Espresso organic dark chocolate

it's the way to my heart.. :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan

Spinach and tofu scramble


----------



## CastingPearls

Fried catfish, baked beans and sumthin. I can't right remember cuz I'm also on my third rum and Coke, easy on the Coke.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Dromond

Date and fig "fruit on the bottom" yogurt. :eat2:


----------



## ValentineBBW

Dromond said:


> Date and fig "fruit on the bottom" yogurt. :eat2:



What brand is this? I must know!


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> Fried catfish, baked beans and sumthin. I can't right remember cuz I'm also on my third rum and Coke, easy on the Coke.



I need some catfish something serious... :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jelly Belly jelly beans


----------



## HottiMegan

spinach and onion lasagna.. mmmm


----------



## CastingPearls

Chocolate pudding cake with whipped cream and a big glass of vanilla almond milk.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Bacon and a diet coke. Don't judge me! I've been out of town and not much food in the house.

I also ate the bacon in a bubble bath while watching Weeds on my Kindle. Now you can judge


----------



## CastingPearls

ConnieLynn said:


> Bacon and a diet coke. Don't judge me! I've been out of town and not much food in the house.
> 
> I also ate the bacon in a bubble bath while watching Weeds on my Kindle. Now you can judge


Only Philistines judge bacon. 

Go forth and nom

nom

nom


----------



## HottiMegan

ConnieLynn said:


> Bacon and a diet coke. Don't judge me! I've been out of town and not much food in the house.
> 
> I also ate the bacon in a bubble bath while watching Weeds on my Kindle. Now you can judge



Substitute cheese with that situation and i'd be in heaven!  So no judgement from me


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chocolate Chip and Banana milkshake


----------



## CastingPearls

A sippy cup of 151 and Coke and red velvet mini cupcakes. The package says, TWO BITE CUPCAKES. Challenge accepted and beaten. Six times.


----------



## Dromond

ValentineBBW said:


> What brand is this? I must know!



I've only ever found it as a store brand at Publix, which is a southern grocery store chain. When I leave for Illinois, I will leave this delicious delicacy behind.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Baked Edamame Lentil Chips from Costco and Roasted Garlic Hummus dip!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Reese's Peanut Butter Cup Blizzard


----------



## HottiMegan

Immo get me a cupcake in a few minutes..


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mini powdered donuts and milk... mm mm good!


----------



## HottiMegan

coke zero with a single serve packet of cherry koolaid thrown in.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chocolate cake


----------



## Victoria08

Milk & cookies


----------



## LeoGibson

Brisket Tacos


----------



## Dromond

Chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Brownie buster ice cream


----------



## CastingPearls

Laughing Cow garlic and herb cheese


----------



## AmyJo1976

Chips and salsa!!


----------



## ValentineBBW

Dromond said:


> I've only ever found it as a store brand at Publix, which is a southern grocery store chain. When I leave for Illinois, I will leave this delicious delicacy behind.



Awwww phooey! Thanks for the info


----------



## SprocketRocket

Junior Mints and M&Ms


----------



## Fuzzy

cold Popeye's fried chicken


----------



## ConnieLynn

Cheese curls and a Sprite. Orange fingers


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hummus with Doritos


----------



## Fuzzy

Blondie Scotchies (bar cookies with butterscotch chips)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Two Bacon-tomato-mayo sammiches, a "Cosmic Brownie", and a can of Beefaroni. 

Late-night-dinner ahooooy. Lol.


----------



## spiritangel

Frozen strawberries


----------



## Oona

Bacon & egg scramble.


----------



## Surlysomething

My soul.


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> My soul.



Can I have some? I bet it's tasty! 

-hugs-


----------



## Surlysomething

Timbits and fresh coffee that we had to MacGyver because our pot broke this morning.


----------



## Carmella_Bombshell

A huge slice of cheese pizza with feta cheese baked on top with 2 magnum white chocolate ice cream bars and a caramel macchiato Greek yogurt cup and a glass of 100% mango purée smoothie and bottled water 
Mmmmmm good! ^_^


----------



## HottiMegan

a Tipperary Bonbon from Sees. It was in the gift bags at my brothers wedding. Apparently they are a family favorite  (my dad and brother both say that it's their favorite Sees candy, mine too)


----------



## HottiMegan

Ancient grains pasta with cottage cheese, some salad dressing and Parmesan.. I don't like the flavor of ancient grains pasta..


----------



## CastingPearls

Sriracha sushi roll and a banana


----------



## EMH1701

Attempted to make a ramen burger via this recipe: http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelysanders/how-to-make-a-ramen-burger

Actually, mine wound up being a turkey burger, and I had to substitute lettuce for bok choy. It's definitely different. Not sure I'll make it again.


----------



## Fuzzy

I got a fresh bag (Halloween Candy) of Hershey's Minatures, and I'm eating all the Krackel first.


----------



## Fuzzy

Hostess coconut donettes... I never liked these before, but the reincarnation is most delicious. I think I'm addicted.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ooey, gooey marshmallows roasted over a fire...mmmm! :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Double Fudge Cookie Dough Blizzard from Dairy Queen


----------



## Fuzzy

Hostess donettes (see above post)


----------



## swordchick

I love them as well.



Fuzzy said:


> Hostess coconut donettes... I never liked these before, but the reincarnation is most delicious. I think I'm addicted.


----------



## Fuzzy

classic yellow cake, with a package of lime jello added to make it lime jello cake


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Colby Cheddar Cheese


----------



## missyj1978

Corn Bread muffins :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Hostess donettes.. see above..


----------



## AuntHen

homemade biscuits still warm from the oven, with lots of butter and a drizzle of honey :eat2:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Buckeye cookies! :eat2:


----------



## Dansinfool

Crunchy Cheetos...:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Tapatio Cheetos


----------



## x0emnem0x

Granola bars and fruit snacks!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Dansinfool said:


> Crunchy Cheetos...:eat2:



Oh I LOVE those!!!! :eat2:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Ham and mushroom pizza, ginger ale, and m&ms (the Halloween ones!)


----------



## Oona

I'm about to get me some Carne Asada Fries... yuuuuum


----------



## Surlysomething

Chicken strips and plum sauce.

:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover pon pon chicken and fried rice


----------



## HottiMegan

salad. I was starving and am trying to have a cleanse day.


----------



## agnieszka

red cabbage coleslaw with vegan mayo


----------



## HottiMegan

A home made low fat tamale fresh out of the steam. I had to test them out!


----------



## Fuzzy

Larry the cable-guy "Pass the Darn Ketchup" tater chips.


----------



## AuntHen

I made homemade southern biscuits again! I found the best recipe (to me anyway)! Mmmm so warm and yum :eat2:


----------



## Dansinfool

Pringles Original


----------



## Oona

Carne Asada Burrito


----------



## HottiMegan

fresh cut watermelon. It tastes so much sweeter when Alex helps cut it


----------



## JASmith

I just finished a w.g. shake. It was vanilla. That was my dessert after eating some Chinese food.


----------



## HottiMegan

Enchiladas. This is the first time i added corn to it and i like that addition! Next time more corn!


----------



## HottiMegan

A really big cherry lemonade vodka.. I am not liking it but want to drink it to help me sleep..


----------



## JASmith

Right now, I am gorging on a large, deep dish, cheese pizza! Man alive, is it ever good!:eat1:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Bout to go to Walmart and get me some of these. I am tempted, they taste like Chili's Molten Chocolate cake!


----------



## CastingPearls

Jack Cheez-Its


----------



## AuntHen

having a total snack food and creepy movie night!! 

tastykakes coconut jr snack cakes, russel stover nuts-chews-crisps (big box) and white cheddar popcorn :eat1:


snack attack rawrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Fuzzy

special dark miniatures


----------



## Iannathedriveress

apple cinnamon cookies


----------



## Oona

Jack in the Box.... 2 tacos, fries, brunch burger, chocolate overload cake, & Dr Pepper!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Chicken pot pie, pineapple, and granola bars... I am drunk that might explain it.


----------



## JASmith

It's breakfast time...Cereal with milk, followed by coffee.


----------



## HottiMegan

oatmeal with blueberries and a smidge of brown sugar. Gotta eat clean cuz dinner is going to be homemade pizza!! Last time i had pizza it made me feel sick.. so i'm hoping i enjoy it this time. (that's the bad side effect of eating healthy, unhealthy food sometimes feels icky to eat)


----------



## LeoGibson

A plate full of pecan smoked pork butt, Irish cheddar, smoked gouda, habanero jack, and a kolsch-style beer from a local brewery.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pumpking latte and pumpkin donut from dunkin donuts


----------



## CastingPearls

An everything bagel slathered with Laughing Cow garlic and herb cheese


----------



## Fuzzy

chili con queso blanco


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a Big Mac!


----------



## EMH1701

Made a big batch of pearl couscous and lentils with spicy peppers added. It was quite good, and I'll have leftovers for a couple of meals this week.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> An everything bagel slathered with Laughing Cow garlic and herb cheese



Is that good? sounds interesting....


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chocolate Xtreme Blizzard from Dairy Queen


----------



## Grundsau 11

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Buckeye cookies! :eat2:


You can fabricate cookies using buckeyes that are edible?
I didn't even know you could bake w/ 'em; they don't grow well in the coaldirt of NE Penna. ...!


----------



## HottiMegan

a couple of slices of american cheese..


----------



## HottiMegan

Cherry vodka in cherry cola. I wanted a little something to numb me up.


----------



## Fuzzy

Carl's Jr Buffalo Blue Cheese criss-cut fries... :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is that good? sounds interesting....


The Laughing Cow spreads are amazing. I buy all the flavors and sometimes eat the whole wheel of wedges. Remember Swiss Knight? Even better.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Macorni and cheese


----------



## HottiMegan

baby carrots


----------



## AuntHen

Almond Roca  yummy!!


I love to scrape off the chocolate and almonds with my teeth, eat that part and then crunch the toffee by itself. Kind of sounds gross but that routine gives me more pleasure in eating it hehe


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fat9276 said:


> Almond Roca  yummy!!
> 
> 
> I love to scrape off the chocolate and almonds with my teeth, eat that part and then crunch the toffee by itself. Kind of sounds gross but that routine gives me more pleasure in eating it hehe



Hahahaha. I thought I was the only weirdo who ate it that way!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lay's potato chips


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hahahaha. I thought I was the only weirdo who ate it that way!



THat's how i eat them too


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Apple Cinnamon pie ice cream


----------



## loopytheone

Maple syrup and white chocolate pancake!


----------



## CastingPearls

Leftovers; Chicken fried steak, smashed potatoes with gravy and fried corn on the cob. Yum.


----------



## HottiMegan

We bought a lug of white peaches at a local orchard and i sliced two up to munch on. Sooo yummy. This is a crunchy variety of peach and i really like it over the yellow kind.


----------



## Fuzzy

cheap, iced honeybuns from Walmart. The things I do for a craving...


----------



## Micara

Whole wheat penne pasta with tomato basil sauce.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Peanut M&Ms...It's my weakness! :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Jack Cheezits with spinach dip


----------



## HottiMegan

carrot sticks.. i love them so hard


----------



## AuntHen

eating is not the right word... scarfing is more like it haha 

I went to Chic-Fil-A and got their chicken deluxe sandwich (no cheese) with buffalo sauce and some of their waffle fries (which I love to dip in that honey roasted bbq sauce). Their food is just yum! :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

White peaches picked from a local orchard 

View attachment DSCF1772.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Guava and cheese empanadas.


----------



## Isa

Handful of vanilla wafers with mild cheddar cheese. A simple, old school, tasty snack.


----------



## AuntHen

Asiago cheese bagel from Panera's, num!


----------



## Oona

I have an In n Out Double Double with fries on its way to me.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Just finished off a Reese's PB pumpkin. :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lemon Cookies


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Red Velvet Pop-Tarts


----------



## Fuzzy

chef boyardee extra-spicy beef ravioli.. cold


----------



## Micara

homemade pizza with spinach, mushrooms, artichokes, and black olives. :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

still frozen grape uncrustables.. i like it frozen.


----------



## Fuzzy

Twix.. more than one


----------



## Tracyarts

One of these little things:







It's a tiny little cannister, about as wide as a quarter and as tall as a 35mm film cannister, that has a spoonful of powder made from salt, chili powder, and citric acid powder, with a tiny bit of sugar. Comes with a little mango flavored lollipop, about the size of a Dum-Dum sucker. You lick the lollipop, and swirl it around to coat with the powder. Then you suck the powder off the lollipop and you get a mix of sour, salty, spicy, and sweet. 

I absolutely crave these things, and they're only 20 cents. 

Tracy


----------



## spiritangel

Darrel Lea Choc orange balls its been soo long so I treated myself to a bag


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pumpkin pie ice cream:eat2:


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

I've got some left over bolognese and after if I'm feeling peckish I have half a block of caramel chocolate. Nom.


----------



## Fuzzy

fun size snickers


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a coldcut from Subway. Yum!


----------



## spiritangel

Cheese and Onion chips


----------



## Fuzzy

Tapatio Doritos


----------



## x0emnem0x

Pigging out on some boneless wings and Hershey Chocolate Dunkers from Pizza Hut. No fucks given.


----------



## GamerGainerGirl

My dinner tonight 






And the spaggeti was left overs from the night before, which there is also a pic from...


----------



## x0emnem0x

GamerGainerGirl said:


> My dinner tonight
> And the spaggeti was left overs from the night before, which there is also a pic from...



Aww jealous, it looks so yummyyyy. You're too kayute!


----------



## GamerGainerGirl

x0emnem0x said:


> Aww jealous, it looks so yummyyyy. You're too kayute!



I would share if I could! Hehe thank thank you! :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy

muffalo wings


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Trader Joe's Kale Chips (Nacho cheese flavor). YUM!


----------



## CastingPearls

Jordan almonds, Mighty wings and seedless green grapes


----------



## spiritangel

The Natural Confectionary Company Jelly Snakes


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Pumpkin pie ice cream:eat2:




Oh. My. Goodness. :eat2:


----------



## Dromond

I am drinking a small bottle of POM Coconut. The flavor is weird, but very very good! I could get addicted to this stuff.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> I am drinking a small bottle of POM Coconut. The flavor is weird, but very very good! I could get addicted to this stuff.


I have to try that. I can't get enough coconut water, it's so good.


----------



## Dromond

The missing 10% on the front of the bottle is pineapple juice. Gives it a zing.


----------



## HottiMegan

Crunch and munch toffee flavor. I haven't had much to eat today so i'm treating myself


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Oatmeal bread with Laughing Cow cinnamon cream cheese and Trader Joe's pumpkin butter. So yum!


----------



## Micara

Spinach and artichoke hummus with Wheat Thins


----------



## Oona

Pita chips and red pepper hummus


----------



## Grundsau 11

a 4" hunka punkin roll


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Leftover chicken and beef nachos


----------



## Fuzzy

creamed chicken with sour cream over spaghetti


----------



## AuntHen

Chipotle's Barbacoa Burrito Bowl... full of both white and brown rice, pinto beans, barbacoa beef, pico de gallo, guacamole (they have amazing guacamole), hot salsa, sour cream and cheese! Sooooo good :eat1:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

A ham & cheese melt and lemon tea. :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ham and jalapeno wrap


----------



## Micara

A pan-seared medium rare ribeye steak.


----------



## Oona

Just finished a sushi dinner with my bestie and her nerdlets!


----------



## Fuzzy

wheat toast


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Not eating...but drinking this...it is soooooo good!


----------



## Lovelyone

and italian sausage and beef oven baked sandwich with pepperoncini's and onion rings.


----------



## Fuzzy

chips and salsa (pace medium, tapatio, taco bell fire, sour cream)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Grasshopper Ice Cream


----------



## Lovelyone

Apples dipped in caramel


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Caramel and Pumpkin Ice Cream


----------



## Fuzzy

crazy bread


----------



## SuperMishe

A giant pumpkin whoopie pie from my local farm stand. Mmmmm!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Peanut Butter & Bacon shake from Sonic.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Cabot white cheddar cheese, Vermont sharp.


----------



## Lovelyone

Aples in caramel. yum


----------



## SprocketRocket

Lasagna 
.


----------



## SprocketRocket

About to be munching on some more Mozzarella, though not the Cabot cheddar, cheese. Stuff is delicious!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

M&m'S peanut


----------



## SprocketRocket

Wolfing down a fresh chopped head of lettuce, with some hard-boiled eggs and some Italian dressing.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Micara said:


> A pan-seared medium rare ribeye steak.



That sounds so good, makes me want to go go get some steak tonight!


----------



## spiritangel

Light and Tangy Chips


----------



## SprocketRocket

I just had me some LONDON BROIL! Medium rare. With some rice and peas. De-lish!


----------



## Fuzzy

A fresh Butterfinger and a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had the other leftover half of my gondola.


----------



## Lovelyone

bread and strawberry jam.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tortilla chips and homemade salsa


----------



## ConnieLynn

Black olives


----------



## Fuzzy

the last of the pralines and cream ice cream


----------



## SprocketRocket

Pizza!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

mars bars (okay snickers with almonds, but whos counting?)


----------



## Lovelyone

beef broth with homemade tiny dumplings in it.


----------



## Fuzzy

kosher gahhhhlic baby dills


----------



## CastingPearls

I doctored a big ramen bowl with fresh steamed kabanossi (a thin type of kielbasa). Mmmmmm


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turtle sundae


----------



## EMH1701

Apple crisp. It makes a good breakfast food when heated up in the microwave.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Crunchy Cheetos and sour cream :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

lil'Debbie Bat Brownies


----------



## CastingPearls

a toasted 'everything' bagel slathered with an obscene amount of smoked salmon cream cheese


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

CastingPearls said:


> a toasted 'everything' bagel slathered with an obscene amount of smoked salmon cream cheese



That sounds heavenly!! :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Birthday cake


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Cocoa pebbles and a banana...I feel like a kid again! :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

Nothing. I fell today and hurt my knee badly and cannot stand on it. No one in the house has decided to cook anything for dinner. I guess I will go hungry tonight. *sigh*


----------



## Fuzzy

PB snickers


----------



## HottiMegan

cheese quesadilla


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

A strawberry starburst ... it's kinda eh.


----------



## Fuzzy

fun size butterfinger


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Pretzel Crisps and hummus while watching my Spartans whoop some butt in football. :happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Strawberry Cheesecake ice cream


----------



## CastingPearls

baby carrots and spinach dip


----------



## HottiMegan

^^ one of my favorite snacks!

im eating cheese and olive pizza


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Snickers Minis


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm using honeycrisp apple slices to scoop Nutella out of the jar.


----------



## HottiMegan

Leftover garlic bread with cheddar cheese slices toasted in the toaster oven.


----------



## Oona

In n Out! Yuuuuum!


----------



## Fuzzy

I want In-n-Out! 

Vegetable soup 'n grilled cheese


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hershey's candy from the orange bird.


----------



## SD007

Some hot chocolate with whipped cream and nutmeg, and a banana nut muffin :3

Hello Fall!


----------



## EMH1701

Clam chowder. I have a sore throat & wanted comfort food.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chocolate Xtreme Blizzard


----------



## Oona

Turkey, bacon, & avocado sandwich and Parmesan chips


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Vanilla Pudding


----------



## Fuzzy

ginger snaps


----------



## EMH1701

Somersaults with sunflower seeds.


----------



## LeoGibson

Just finished a squat/quad workout which makes me stupid hungry. So I cooked a 4 egg cheese omelet, fresh home fries in butter, 6 pieces of pan sausage, 4 pieces of toast with apple and pumpkin butter, and coffee.


----------



## Fuzzy

megastuffed oreos


----------



## snakebite

I'm hungover so I made rice, and then I made a roux with some chicken broth and herbes de Provence, added steamed broccoli, and called it a night. It's delicious  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone

ham and cheese sandwich with a Dailey's frozen pina colada on the side.


----------



## Oona

Pepperoni, black olive, & extra cheese pizza.


----------



## EMH1701

Carrot-ginger soup in a cup. It's very good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Butter crackers


----------



## Sweet Tooth

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Butter crackers



First time I read this, the voice in my head said, "Butt crackers"... which just has totally different connotations.


----------



## HottiMegan

Juicy, sweet mandarin oranges


----------



## azerty

Raclette : hot melted cheese


----------



## Oona

warm roast beef w/ provolone sandwich


----------



## Fuzzy

Del beef burrito


----------



## HottiMegan

Now i'm eating "chicken" strips dipped in stir fry sauce. Yummy!


----------



## Fuzzy

Reese's Sticks..


----------



## Tracyarts

Some black bean salad. Canned black beans, cilantro, pickled jalapenos, celery, red onion, vinegar from the jalapenos, and a little bit of oil. I also had a couple of boiled eggs to go with it.

Tracy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Candy Cane Blizzard


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Candy Cane Blizzard



Mmmmmm...yummy! :eat2:


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Garlic Rice, at least how I remembered making it when I lived in Venezuela... begin boiling rice, add butter, olive oil, grated garlic and salt. Turned out so good I had to check myself from eating the entire pot... since I need some for the next 2 days until I get paid! LOL


----------



## Fuzzy

honey mustard Ruffles


----------



## ConnieLynn

Ritz crackers, cream cheese, peach preserves. Midnight snack.


----------



## Fuzzy

pulled pork.. just pulled from the slow cooker after roasting for 12 hours


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Pumpkin pancakes topped with sauteed apples and sparkling apple cider :happy:


----------



## archivaltype

Ghirardelli peppermint bark


----------



## HottiMegan

I got some baked mac n cheese at costco and omg it is soo divine!! i love it! It's good!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I have some baked spaghetti and a cheesesteak sub coming my way from a hole-in-the-wall place I've just discovered near my house... a family member brought over their pizza the other day and it is the BEST pizza I have ever had in this city. Hoping the rest of the food is just as good!


----------



## ConnieLynn

pizza pizza


----------



## x0emnem0x

Pepperoni HotPocket!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Onion and chive spread


----------



## kizzylove

Belizean Bun that I made with some peanut butter and edam cheese


----------



## x0emnem0x

Coney dog from A&W... though I wish they would've put it in the bag right side up because I'd rather have what I asked for ON my hotdog instead of on the lid!


----------



## EMH1701

Homemade rice, bean & cheese burritos.


----------



## ConnieLynn

A few Ritz crackers while deciding what to have for supper.


----------



## Lovelyone

corn dogs. Yum


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Provoline cheese


----------



## Fuzzy

x0emnem0x said:


> Coney dog from A&W... though I wish they would've put it in the bag right side up because I'd rather have what I asked for ON my hotdog instead of on the lid!



I hate when that happens. Sonic puts them in a foil sleeve, but that doesn't stop the cheese/chili from adhering to the foil instead of the dog.


----------



## azerty

Brioche for breakfast


----------



## Jah

Raspberries


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mini Shredded Wheat cereal. Om nom nom.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cookie Dough Blizzard


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Cookie Dough Blizzard



And I am eating a cookie dough cupcake! Yum! :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Ritz crackers and diet coke. Snack of the lazy


----------



## Oona

Fried Mozzarella sticks!


----------



## Fuzzy

dark chocolate pecan clusters


----------



## EMH1701

Eggs and hashbrowns.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

An everything bagel with cream cheese and OJ...the breakfast of yumminess!


----------



## Grundsau 11

Scratch the OJ for CJ and great minds think alike, apparently. (At least for Breakfast!)


----------



## HottiMegan

leftover veggie soup for breakfafst. mmm!


----------



## Fuzzy

waffles.....


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just made me a healthy breakfast, 2 pieces of turkey bacon, 1 egg (cause my damn cat tried to eat the other while I was out of the room), an orange and some strawberries!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just went grocery shopping and picked up some McDs... trying to be healthy LOL got a grilled chicken premium wrap and I love the cucumber in it... yummm! And a Holiday Pie with sweet tea.


----------



## LeoGibson

Sea Salt and Caramel truffle and a Shiner Holiday Cheer Dunkelweizen.


----------



## Fuzzy

sauerkraut pierogies and sausages


----------



## ConnieLynn

utz cheese curls and coke


----------



## Iannathedriveress

String Cheese


----------



## Fuzzy

Albondigas soup


----------



## JASmith

Chocolate frosted mini wheats, with milk.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Warm banana bread fresh out of the oven. Me and my son baked it this afternoon. :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cheese curds


----------



## x0emnem0x

Nothing... someone gimme foods.


----------



## SweetPotato

A giant german pork schnitzel with a squeeze of lemon. so yummy !


----------



## azerty

Andouillette : small chitterlings sausage


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

^ Hmmm...interesting picture...but nice just the same. *giggles*


----------



## azerty

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> ^ Hmmm...interesting picture...but nice just the same. *giggles*



Lol, we have funny habits in France


----------



## Iannathedriveress

azerty said:


> Andouillette : small chitterlings sausage



Looks really good

Currently eating dinner rolls


----------



## Fuzzy

SweetPotato said:


> A giant german pork schnitzel with a squeeze of lemon. so yummy !



What do you usually have with a pork schnitzel? I've never seen one, but that doesn't mean it hasn't been added to the must-have menu.


----------



## EMH1701

Onion soup and a grilled cheese sandwich. Well, it's technically a microwaved and toasted cheese sandwich.


----------



## Fuzzy

leftovers...


----------



## JASmith

A king size Payday bar, accompanied by a cup of black coffee.


----------



## Lovelyone

a bag of pistachios.


----------



## JASmith

Hard pretzels, with some Sam Adams Boston Lager


----------



## x0emnem0x

Two bananas! I just woke up and need that breakfast status food.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Scones from the local specialty bakery up the street.
[Eggnog, gingerbread, and chocolate toffee.] 

View attachment DSC_1150small.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

A vanilla bean cupcake (it has French vanilla custard inside)!! :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

um.. its kinda like a cross between a glazed raised donut, a cinnamon roll, and a croissant.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

My boy and I baked a banana cake with cream cheese frosting...it is very tasty indeed


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade pecan torte with whipped cream


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chocolate and caramel popcorn


----------



## Lovelyone

Pizza hut big box with pizza, bread sticks and cinnastix.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Lovelyone said:


> Pizza hut big box with pizza, bread sticks and cinnastix.



Now you're making me hungry.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover pasta for lunch. Good stuff.


----------



## JASmith

Holiday meal at work:
Turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy, corn, green beans almondine, roll with butter, mixed fruit, slice of blueberry crumb pie, slice of pecan pie, cup of iced tea. I'm kinda full....


----------



## JASmith

A nice bowl of chex, over milk...


----------



## veggieforever

*My partner bought me some festive vegan dark chocolate mint truffles. Sitting havin' a nibble... Mmmmm :eat2:*


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hershey's chocolate bar


----------



## JASmith

Peanut butter sammich!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

A cheeseburger with grilled mushrooms and onions for lunch...mmm mmm good!


----------



## Fuzzy

chocolate chip cannoli


----------



## HottiMegan

Seconds of stroganoff.. It turned out good!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Eating some pineapples


----------



## Surlysomething

You can eat more than one pineapple? That's a lot of food.

Haha



ClutchingIA19 said:


> Eating some pineapples


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a banana and a sausage egg and cheese croissant.


----------



## HottiMegan

a grape uncrustable..still frozen


----------



## EMH1701

Quinoa and cooked spinach with onions and spicy peppers.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Surlysomething said:


> You can eat more than one pineapple? That's a lot of food.
> 
> Haha



No, they were chopped up.


----------



## Surlysomething

Then it's just "pineapple" or pineapple pieces/chunks/

I was just giving you a hard time.



ClutchingIA19 said:


> No, they were chopped up.


----------



## Fuzzy

chocolate peanut butter mug cake


----------



## vardon_grip

A friend of mine took me out to dinner tonight at a head-to-tail restaurant called Animal. The food was fantastic! We shared dishes like chicken liver toast with a shallot and balsamic reduction; veal tongue with black mustard, squid ink and west indian gherkins; beef marrow with caramelized onions and chimichurri on toast points and crispy pig head with rice, bulldog sauce and soy egg. All of it was so interesting and quite delicious! The copious amount of red wine accented the flavors of the dishes wonderfully. The bacon chocolate crunch bar with ice cream for dessert was an absolutely heavenly way to end the meal!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Oj and cocoa pebbles...I am a total cereal whore...lol!


----------



## HottiMegan

I am not eating but drinking my newly discovered Canada Dry with cranberry. It's soo yummy and belchy


----------



## Fuzzy

a stale Krispy kreme donut, nuked for 8 seconds. 

(I know.. how is it possible to have a stale KK donut?)


----------



## ConnieLynn

I used to nuke them all the time! I'm having hot tea and non-ritz crackers. I want chicken noodle soup, but none in the cupboard 



Fuzzy said:


> a stale Krispy kreme donut, nuked for 8 seconds.
> 
> (I know.. how is it possible to have a stale KK donut?)


----------



## EMH1701

Amy's meatless spaghetti. I'm not vegetarian, but I like the Amy's stuff sometimes.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Leftover homemade chicken noodle soup :eat1: (It's always better the next day anyway!)


----------



## Lovelyone

Bread and honey.


----------



## CastingPearls

I have no idea what language the box is in, but I'm eating European chocolates shaped like bananas and filled with banana marshmallow, not unlike banana moonpies, only crescents. 

They're freakin' awesome!


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought some cheese and chili tamales at Costco today. Boy are they yummy! I never thought of putting cream cheese in there. it really made them creamy yummy.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Orange Crème swirl -- vanilla ice cream & orange sherbet.


----------



## HottiMegan

vegetarian chicken strips with stir fry sauce.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade mac and cheese using shredded pepper jack


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Gingerbread cookies


----------



## ConnieLynn

Peanut butter Captain Crunch. Going to friends for a shrimp & grits dinner in less than 2 hours, but just realized I've had nothing at all to eat today.


----------



## CastingPearls

A foot-long Subway Italian BMT with extra everything


----------



## spiritangel

Cinnamon scrolls


----------



## FatAndProud

Italian sub, corned beef and Swiss on pumpernickel, sweet Hawaiian onion Kruncher potato chips and a Wisconsin jalapeño cheese stick and beef stick lol


----------



## Fuzzy

An Italian sub would be really good right about now..


----------



## HottiMegan

sugar cookies and gingersnaps. I'm having my last food of this long day of grazing


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover quiche, french toast, waffles, sausages, pumpkin bread, etc. etc.


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> leftover quiche, french toast, waffles, sausages, pumpkin bread, etc. etc.



Sounds yummy.

2 grilled cheese (muenster) and bacon
Homemade chunky tomato soup
Tea


----------



## HottiMegan

leftover several layer bean dip with chips.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Pizza Pizza


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 2 grilled cheese (muenster) and bacon
> Homemade chunky tomato soup
> Tea



muenster is the best cheese for a grilled.. gouda close second


----------



## ConnieLynn

Breakfast in bed. Chicken nuggets and a big cup of coffee. Yep, I am the queen of fine cuisine.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Peanut M&Ms and pineapple juice...must be something wrong with me. :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Have to finish the Christmas leftovers first to make way for New Years leftovers so the last of the antipasta, lasagna, and all that good stuff is being piled on a plate momentarily while I simmer a big pot of bean and turkey soup in the slow cooker to freeze for leaner times.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Rest of the pizza pizza and a Sprite. Taking a forced break from reading in bed while my Kindle recharges.


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> Rest of the pizza pizza and a Sprite. Taking a forced break from reading in bed while my Kindle recharges.



Thanks for the reminder.. mine needs a charge too.


----------



## HottiMegan

Xmas cookies and some russian tea hubs coworker gave us.. pretty good


----------



## ConnieLynn

Bacon. That's all.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Having a real cherry coke (with maraschino cherries and juice).


----------



## CastingPearls

Made a quick microwave lasagna with leftover cooked noodles, sausage, braciola, meatballs in homemade sauce, provolone and fresh mozzarella with herbs, garlic, pecorino romano and crushed red pepper. Delicious.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

"Splits" pretzels and tea


----------



## Fuzzy

cookies n cream ice cream


----------



## ConnieLynn

Huge cup of coffee in bed. So good!


----------



## agnieszka

a cup of earl grey


----------



## Fuzzy

a mug of Mexican cocoa with extra cream


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Pb and banana waffle sandwich


----------



## Fuzzy

Dark chocolate kisses.. addicting lil'buggers.. :doh:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Peanut Butter M&M'S


----------



## CastingPearls

a banana and some cold cocktail weenies in blankets, with pumpkin spice flavored creamer in a big mug of hot coffee


----------



## Fuzzy

oreos and milk


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Barbeque Chips


----------



## Fuzzy

Salt and Vinegar Kettle Cooked Lays.. waiting for beans to get done.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Some kind of cheesy, garlicky, Texas toast that I added more cheese to.


----------



## Fuzzy

Toblerone minis


----------



## EMH1701

Hard-boiled eggs, toast, and blueberry jam.


----------



## CastingPearls

Chicken fingers w ranch dip, buttered Italian bread, and a big hot cuppa coffee.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

We just finished a 3 cheese stuffed pizza from Pizza Hut with sausage, black olives, and mushrooms and an order of breadsticks.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Two kinds of quiche, mushroom-onion-spinach-bacon-cheese and Italian sausage-pepper-spinach-cheese. Plus mulled cider.


----------



## Fuzzy

beef tamales


----------



## Rojodi

Small Italian cold cut sub - pepperoni, baked ham, Genoa salami, and capicola - with extra tomatoes, onion, lettuce, and Provolone cheese


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

A wrap with avocado, spinach, honey ham, cheddar cheese, and pickles, :eat2: also an Arizona half & half tea


----------



## FatAndProud

Turkey tenderloin slow roasted in a brown onion gravy, asparagus, baked potato and roll. This is my hearty "Fuck, it's snowing." meal during this arctic hurricane lol


----------



## CastingPearls

A toasted 'everything' bagel, one side shmeared with chive cream cheese, one side shmeared with smoked salmon cream cheese. (Shared with Wonton).


----------



## Rojodi

BBQ!

Full chicken
12 pork ribs
6 beef ribs
4 smoked hot links
4 pulled pork sandwiches
BBQ shrimp
BBQ beef brisket
Potato salad
Creamy cole slaw
Sweet and sour cole slaw
Corn bread
Mashed potatoes and gravy
Mac & cheese
Beans


----------



## Fuzzy

Bengal Spice herbal tea :blink:


----------



## smithnwesson

It was a really bad idea to open this fucking thread at 0130. 

Now I'm starving. 

Nite all.


----------



## TearInYourHand

vegan curry "chicken" salad


----------



## x0emnem0x

... cough drops.
*coughs* :/


----------



## ConnieLynn

Cold quiche


----------



## CastingPearls

Cheryl's frosted cookies and Jolly Rancher candy canes.


----------



## Fuzzy

Hershey bar with almonds


----------



## CastingPearls

mini bagel pizza bites. Doctored, of course.


----------



## Tracyarts

Vegetable and barley soup in beef-tomato broth. I needed something warm and hearty this morning.

Tracy


----------



## TearInYourHand

CastingPearls said:


> mini bagel pizza bites. Doctored, of course.



its not fun if you don't say what they're doctored with


----------



## ConnieLynn

Drinking hot tea and throwing treats to the cat.


----------



## CastingPearls

TearInYourHand said:


> its not fun if you don't say what they're doctored with


An obscene amount of shredded Italian cheeses, cubed pepperoni, garlic and Italian herbs.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had some honey bbq chicken wings... mm mm good.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Muddy Buddies Chex Mix


----------



## Fuzzy

Mars Bar. Well, its really a Snickers with Almonds.. but I like to think of it as a Mars Bar.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dunkacchino with double chocolate and maple glazed donuts


----------



## Fuzzy

Bacon. Thick, peppered bacon. :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

Roasted ranch sunflower seeds and dried sliced Fuji apples


----------



## HottiMegan

cherry cheesecake pudding.. so full form pizza but wanted some sweet.


----------



## EMH1701

A breakfast burrito with scrambled eggs and cheese.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You would think that moving to another country would mean I'd be eating something different and new... like vegemite, or minced kangaroo or something. 

But no.

Poppyseed bagel, blueberry greek yogurt, and unsweetened iced tea with lemon. 

Delicious, but kinda boring to read about, no doubt. LOL


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had Subway, and it was delicious.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Peppermint flavor hershey kisses


----------



## Lovelyone

a Whatchamacallit


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

A birthday cupcake with a pink heart on it!


----------



## Fuzzy

I had to test the chili.. so I made a chili dog. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

Wisconsin cheese curds


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pineapple and watermelon chunks


----------



## Surlysomething

Cadbury Premium dark chocolate


----------



## Fuzzy

Butterfinger bells


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Frosted shredded wheat and OJ


----------



## Lovelyone

Fresh sliced french bread and honey


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Tuna fish on 12-grain bread


----------



## Rojodi

Grilled pepperoni and Provolone sandwich


----------



## penguin

Birthday trifle for breakfast.


----------



## Fuzzy

garlic kosher baby dills


----------



## ConnieLynn

Cheesecake and hot tea. I will make it through this week


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Philly Cheese Steak Burger with Fries from Hardees


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm really debating what I want to eat, cause I'm starving! Possibly Avanti's (gondola or pasta, it's a local "italian" place), or going out in the cold to grab something to eat... I'd prefer delivery.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Drinking OJ and eating some baby carrots. Must be an "orange" kind of day.


----------



## Rojodi

Leftover "Leftover" pizza: pulled pork and roasted chicken


----------



## HottiMegan

strawberry pb &j uncrustable. I like them still frozen


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Haagen-Dazs chocolate ice cream :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

overdosing on chili dogs :blink:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Caramel Coffee... nothing fancy, it's a Keurig pod.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Coffee with fat-free Bailey's Irish Cream creamer


----------



## Rojodi

a "Dagwood":

ham, salami, bologna, lettuce, tomato, onion, Swiss cheese on a sub/hoagie roll


----------



## ConnieLynn

Baked potato with butter and sour cream.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Just finished the lunch buffet Double Dave's Pizza Works. *burps*. Excuse me.:blush:


----------



## Rojodi

Slice of New York style, thin crust, pizza with pepperoni and sausage, with red pepper flakes and granulated garlic on top. High school flashback food :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Duck burger with french fries and a brownie milkshake


----------



## ConnieLynn

Cheesecake... again.


----------



## Rojodi

Beef fried rice


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> Cheesecake... again.



I want cheesecake.. :blink:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Slice of New York style, thin crust, pizza with pepperoni and sausage, with red pepper flakes and granulated garlic on top. :eat2:



Do you share?? *Bats eyes*


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Do you share?? *Bats eyes*



I can get an entire 16-inch, 8 cut one, let me call up the pizzeria that's 2 blocks from the house


----------



## PunkyGurly74

French vanilla ice cream w/peanut butter from the jar


----------



## Fuzzy

cold Thai noodle salad with peanut sauce


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> I can get an entire 16-inch, 8 cut one, let me call up the pizzeria that's 2 blocks from the house



Yay! :bow: I LOVE pizza!!  :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Cheese toast and coffee.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Coffee and orange rolls.


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Yay! :bow: I LOVE pizza!!  :eat2:



I'll email half to you


----------



## HottiMegan

a pizzadilla


----------



## x0emnem0x

ConnieLynn said:


> Coffee and orange rolls.



Oh my goodness I can almost taste them. Share!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> I'll email half to you



Yay!! I'm waiting...LOL

As for me, I'm eating Unique pretzels and cheese. Oh, and diet tea. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

mini mars bars


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Mac n cheese with hot dogs and french fried onions.


----------



## Rojodi

Italian sub


----------



## HottiMegan

Granny Goose potato chips.


----------



## Lovelyone

sloppy joes with bbq potato chips


----------



## ConnieLynn

x0emnem0x said:


> Oh my goodness I can almost taste them. Share!



I actually discovered the rolls in my fridge... had forgotten buying them... was such a good surprise!




Fuzzy said:


> mini mars bars



I love Mars bars but never see them anymore. Where do you find them?


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> I actually discovered the rolls in my fridge... had forgotten buying them... was such a good surprise!
> 
> I love Mars bars but never see them anymore. Where do you find them?



um.. they're mini snickers with almonds.. :blush:


----------



## Fuzzy

Actually, I found Mars bars on Amazon. Free shipping in the US.


----------



## penguin

I can find Mars bars any time I go to the shops


----------



## ConnieLynn

Not the same  I'm going on a Mars quest!



Fuzzy said:


> um.. they're mini snickers with almonds.. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

A giant Lindt gold chocolate teddy bear.


----------



## Saoirse

aahhh all these candy posts are making me want a candybar!!


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> Not the same  I'm going on a Mars quest!



I ordered a case of 24 Mars bars (shipped from Ireland) from Amazon. :blush:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## azerty

Chorizo ... and a glass of white wine


----------



## ConnieLynn

Wikipedia tells me:



> The worldwide Mars bar differs from what is sold in the US.[7] The American version was discontinued in 2002[8] and was replaced with the slightly different Snickers Almond.[8] The US version of the Mars bar was relaunched in January 2010 and is initially being sold on an exclusive basis through Walmart stores.



I never shop at Walmart, but I'm going to brave my local Walmart to look!




Fuzzy said:


> I ordered a case of 24 Mars bars (shipped from Ireland) from Amazon. :blush:


----------



## FatAndProud

4 slices of double cheddar Texas toast type garlic bread :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> 4 slices of double cheddar Texas toast type garlic bread :wubu:



I could make some insane grilled cheese using that


----------



## CastingPearls

Country ranch sunflower kernels from NatureBox


----------



## Fuzzy

an attempt at cheesecake filled eclairs..


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Raisin Bagel


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> I could make some insane grilled cheese using that



Add bacon and I'll be there!


----------



## Fuzzy

bacon and baked potato cheddar chowdah.. in a bread bowl


----------



## one2one

Breadsmith's Greek olive bread with a spread I made of artichoke hearts, roasted red pepper and kalamata olives.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Yorkie Chocolate Bar


----------



## Fuzzy

celery sticks and roasted red pepper hummus


----------



## ConnieLynn

Snickerdoodle bars and milk


----------



## CastingPearls

A Cinnabon and purple Hawaiian Punch


----------



## x0emnem0x

*singsong voice*
_
HOT POCKETS_! &#9835;


----------



## Rojodi

Sour cream and onion potato chips.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Had a craving...chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream :eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

Beef Stroganoff over linguini with broccoli followed by strawberries and cream. 

*I made it MYSELF* :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Had a craving...chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream :eat1:



I want peppermint stick ice cream :eat1:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Cherries out of the bottom of my soco.


----------



## FatAndProud

White Castle sliders, waffle fries and fruit gushers. This is my "fuck, I'm stranded 2 hours away from home because of a shitty snowstorm" feast!


----------



## Fuzzy

sandwich sliced pepperoni


----------



## CastingPearls

Just finished vanilla macaroon granola with a banana in almond milk.

Plus a giant mug of hot coffee.


----------



## Surlysomething

A delicious, juicy cheeseburger, a handful of fries

a fat chocolate muffin and a Diet Pepsi. HAHA


:eat2::eat1::eat2::eat1:


----------



## Rojodi

Italian sub with extra roasted red peppers and extra banana peppers


----------



## Fuzzy

Fuzzy said:


> I ordered a case of 24 Mars bars (shipped from Ireland) from Amazon. :blush:



Re: Mars bars. Box arrived today and I quickly devoured one. 

And I missed something in translation. A UK Mars bar is a US Milky Way. It has more of a malt nougat flavor than the Milky Way, however. 

There was once a US Mars bar that was like a Snickers with Almonds, but there was no caramel and the almonds were whole. It appears that I need to conduct more research.


----------



## Fuzzy

Surlysomething said:


> A *delicious, juicy cheeseburger*, a handful of fries
> 
> a fat chocolate muffin and a Diet Pepsi. HAHA
> 
> 
> :eat2::eat1::eat2::eat1:



Do Want. Film at 11.


----------



## EMH1701

A spicy bean burrito with cheese.


----------



## Rojodi

Surlysomething said:


> A delicious, juicy cheeseburger, a handful of fries
> 
> a fat chocolate muffin and a Diet Pepsi. HAHA
> 
> 
> :eat2::eat1::eat2::eat1:



Now I know where lunch is tomorrow:

Five Guys!


----------



## Surlysomething

Some days you have to go big!





Rojodi said:


> Now I know where lunch is tomorrow:
> 
> Five Guys!


----------



## Rojodi

Surlysomething said:


> Some days you have to go big!



Tomorrow will be one of those days!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sour cream potato chips


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Unique Splits pretzels


----------



## Rojodi

Five Guys

Bacon Cheeseburger with mayo, lettuce, extra pickles, tomatoes, grilled onions, BBQ sauce on the side. 

Little order of cajun fries

Large Diet Mr Pibb


----------



## Surlysomething

Nice! hope it was as tasty as my burger from yesterday! :eat2:



Rojodi said:


> Five Guys
> 
> Bacon Cheeseburger with mayo, lettuce, extra pickles, tomatoes, grilled onions, BBQ sauce on the side.
> 
> Little order of cajun fries
> 
> Large Diet Mr Pibb


----------



## Rojodi

It was sooo good, and oh so messy!! 



Surlysomething said:


> Nice! hope it was as tasty as my burger from yesterday! :eat2:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Milk chocolate Wilbur Buds!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

No name knock-off dark chocolate covered thin mints.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Lime Chili Shrimp ramen that has been drained of its broth and doctored with pico de gallo and chili con queso.


----------



## Rojodi

Slice of premium pizza: Meat, meat, and more meat
Chocolate milk


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Slice of premium pizza: Meat, meat, and more meat
> Chocolate milk



You suck.


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> You suck.



:kiss2:
Yes I do


----------



## x0emnem0x

Kirkland Signature Premium Cut Cured & Dried Beef (EXTRA THICK CUT) Steak Strips ... basically beef jerky, that is f*cking amazing.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Whole grain tortilla chips and sour cream


----------



## Surlysomething

Cream of chicken soup with a toasted bun and oatmeal cookies.
It's cold here today.

:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Mars bars. I have alot of Mars bars.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

English muffin, clementine, and blueberry juice


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thinking I'm about to make an egg sandwich for brekkie (it's only 9:48 a.m. here) but that would involve, you know, getting up and cooking. 

...

Sigh. Oh well. Nothing for it but to do it!


----------



## AuntHen

Kettle Chips (Krinkle Cut) Buffalo Bleu

*crunch crunch*


----------



## Rojodi

Seasoned beef - cumin, chili powder, onion powder, garlic powder, oregano, and smoked chipotle
French fries
Velveeta and Ro-Tel dip


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

warm, out of the oven sugar cookies and milk :eat2:


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://paleopot.com/2013/01/chili-cilantro-lime-chicken/

This with a salad base, cilantro, onions, peppers, sriracha and dijon mustard vinaigrette. I used an organic chicken (the blogger said it wouldn't be messy), and it still came out to be tender, messy goodness. It's delicious, but SHENANIGANS! lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Butterfinger cups. Meh, I shoulda got a 5th Avenue.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> I shoulda got a 5th Avenue.



Do they still make them?!  I haven't seen them in ages!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a Big Mac and mauling down the rest of my 20 piece nuggets. McDonalds... you so good but so bad.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Do they still make them?!  I haven't seen them in ages!!!



I just saw a box full... *shifty eyes*.. maybe I should buy more..


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> I just saw a box full... *shifty eyes*.. maybe I should buy more..



BUY THEM!!! (and send them to me!)


----------



## FatAndProud

x0emnem0x said:


> Just had a Big Mac and mauling down the rest of my 20 piece nuggets. McDonalds... you so good but so bad.



I get deathly ill after eating McDonald's....for like 8-15 hours. BUT I STILL EAT IT. That's when you know you have an issue lol I don't eat it frequently, obviously...but if I really want a shitty burger and some nuggets, I pay for it lol I really do like the nuggets with sweet & sour sauce/spicy buffalo.


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> I get deathly ill after eating McDonald's....for like 8-15 hours. BUT I STILL EAT IT. That's when you know you have an issue lol I don't eat it frequently, obviously...*but if I really want a shitty burger* and some nuggets, I pay for it lol I really do like the nuggets with sweet & sour sauce/spicy buffalo.



Oh.. I thought you were talking about White Castle...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Red Velvet Cake Blizzard from Dairy Queen


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

An iced Valentine's Day sugar cookie and milk


----------



## Rojodi

red velvet cheesecake, okay, just a sliver of it


----------



## Fuzzy

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Red Velvet Cake Blizzard from Dairy Queen



Its been too long since I've paid DQ visit... much too long


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken Enchilada Sandwich with Fritos stuffed inside.


----------



## Extinctor100

To hell with bread... peanut butter spread right on a banana.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Extinctor100 said:


> To hell with bread... peanut butter spread right on a banana.



A man after my own heart


----------



## Rojodi

Roast beef sub with American cheese, Russian dressing and pickles


----------



## Surlysomething

Open Nature cracked black pepper and sea salt pita chips. I'm addicted.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Bout to eat me some tortellini and pasta salad with a gondola!


----------



## Fuzzy

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Chicken Enchilada Sandwich with Fritos stuffed inside.



I can picture a chicken enchilada burrito with fritos stuffed inside.. but not a sandwich, what bread or bun was it?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Fuzzy said:


> I can picture a chicken enchilada burrito with fritos stuffed inside.. but not a sandwich, what bread or bun was it?



I had Italian bread with the sandwich, it was so delicious that now I'm seriously considering stuffing Fritos in my future sandwiches.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Homemade Popcorn and a New Belguim Ale


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I had Italian bread with the sandwich, it was so delicious that now I'm seriously considering stuffing Fritos in my future sandwiches.




I don't know if it's just a "Pennsylvania thing" or not...but I know a lot of people who put chips on their sandwiches. My personal favorite is sweet bologna, American cheese, mustard, topped with potato chips all on Italian bread.


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I don't know if it's just a "Pennsylvania thing" or not...but I know a lot of people who put chips on their sandwiches. My personal favorite is sweet bologna, American cheese, mustard, topped with potato chips all on Italian bread.



Upstate NY, when my "mother"* would make me a bologna, mayo, lettuce, and potato chip sandwich, in the late 70s/early 80s, I would be offered so much in trade for it: Most times, the football players would give me cheeseburger and fries for it. Then a second one would come out of my lunch bag.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Upstate NY, when my "mother"* would make me a bologna, mayo, lettuce, and potato chip sandwich, in the late 70s/early 80s, I would be offered so much in trade for it: Most times, the football players would give me cheeseburger and fries for it. Then a second one would come out of my lunch bag.



:doh: How could I forget the mayo too! Yes, mayo and mustard! Anyhoo...I'm telling you, those sandwiches were worth gold back in the day!


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> :doh: How could I forget the mayo too! Yes, mayo and mustard! Anyhoo...I'm telling you, those sandwiches were worth gold back in the day!



STILL are!
When I know certain people will be here to use the bandwidth, I have bologna, chips, and three types of breads available


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I don't know if it's just a "Pennsylvania thing" or not...but I know a lot of people who put chips on their sandwiches. My personal favorite is *sweet bologna*, American cheese, mustard, topped with potato chips all on Italian bread.



Sweet bologna?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> Sweet bologna?



It's a beef bologna with a sweet, smoky flavor made in Lebanon PA (which is the next town over from me). It's a Pennsylvania Dutch/Amish staple, and is *AMAZING* with cream cheese spread in the middle and rolled up. Pure heaven! :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy

And to think I was just in Harrisburg recently. -_- I should move to PA permanently-like.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Fuzzy said:


> And to think I was just in Harrisburg recently. -_- I should move to PA permanently-like.



To very loosely paraphrase Sophia Loren, I owe my body to growing up in Pennsylvania. My uncle's German butcher shop in Scranton, Pennsylvania Dutch goodies, local dairy's ice cream, and Tastykakes.... and much more! :happy:


----------



## FatAndProud

A quick veggie stir fry complete with wild rice, and breaded/pan fried firm tofu - all tossed with sweet & sour sauce, sesame oil, ground ginger, and a titch of white pepper


----------



## Fuzzy

Cauliflower paprikash


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> It's a beef bologna with a sweet, smoky flavor made in Lebanon PA (which is the next town over from me). It's a Pennsylvania Dutch/Amish staple, and is *AMAZING* with cream cheese spread in the middle and rolled up. Pure heaven! :bow:



Lebanon Bologna it's called up here


----------



## Rojodi

Crudites et trempette ranch 

Okay, veggies and ranch dip, but this sounds better.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Lebanon Bologna it's called up here



Well yes, there is Lebanon bologna AND sweet bologna...same thing, but the sweet bologna is well, sweet.


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Well yes, there is Lebanon bologna AND sweet bologna...same thing, but the sweet bologna is well, sweet.



We don't have sweet bologna here.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> We don't have sweet bologna here.



Well then you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Well then you don't know what you're missing.



I guess so 


Eating right now: sugar free chocolate, to alleviate these tomato side effects


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Well then you don't know what you're missing.



I do have an idea what I'm missing. My only options are Oscar Meyer and the store brand. I realize this is not the same has the items mentioned above, and for this.. I am sad.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm eating a shredded bbq beef sammich (on a onion kaiser) with miracle whip, hickory bbq sauce, dill and hot mexican pickles.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> I do have an idea what I'm missing. My only options are Oscar Meyer and the store brand. I realize this is not the same has the items mentioned above, and for this.. I am sad.



*sigh* I would be sad too.  If you ever get a chance to try sweet bologna, the best brand is Bomberger's. A bit more pricey, but worth it! Oh my! :eat2:

Bomberger's Lebanon Bologna


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> *sigh* I would be sad too.  If you ever get a chance to try sweet bologna, the best brand is Bomberger's. A bit more pricey, but worth it! Oh my! :eat2:
> 
> Bomberger's Lebanon Bologna



Rep has been given. I can get 3 lbs of Bomberger's for $27 pre-shipping


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh my.. they also have Scrapple... :smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Gag... scrapple. *bleh* Sorry Fuzz. 

What I'm eating right now: Blueberries, spinach, mango yogurt and ham and colby on toasted wheat. NOM.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> Oh my.. they also have Scrapple... :smitten:



Oh how I love that crispy, yet mushy, grayish/brown slice of meat (?)! (Seriously I do!!) :eat2:


----------



## FatAndProud

I just googled scrapple....

No...just no. Kill it with fire.


----------



## snuggletiger

All I have is some sunflower seeds and coffee.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

An English muffin and OJ


----------



## Rojodi

Babka!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Babka!



And once again, you suck.


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> And once again, you suck.



It's great to have had Polish family :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> I just googled scrapple....
> 
> No...just no. Kill it with fire.



The closest equivalent of scrapple out West would be Mexican chorizo. Which I prefer with fried potatoes, scrambled eggs, cheese, sour cream and salsa wrapped in a huge flour tortilla.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Chicken wrap!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Billy's Goat Chips with french dip and a Schalfy beer


----------



## x0emnem0x

A chicken wrap, along with some chicken nuggets and a little pie. ^_^ YUM good food for a day inside.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made chia seed cupcakes with buttercream frosting and red sprinkles.. that's what i'm nomming on right now. so good. (the chia seeds act as an egg substitute)


----------



## CastingPearls

Turkey meatloaf on multigrain toast, and horseradish cheddar on the side. 

Later, wine and a nice big piece of a chocolate log.


----------



## Fuzzy

Entirely too many peanut butter cups..


----------



## Gingembre

Left-over white chocolate icing, spread on toast.


----------



## one2one

Gingembre said:


> Left-over white chocolate icing, spread on toast.



I have an aunt who would make extra icing, when she made devil's food cake with boiled icing, just so they could eat the leftover icing on graham crackers.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Cereal...honey nut Chex to be exact :happy:


----------



## Rojodi

A Dagwood: Black Forest ham, bologna, two types of salami, spiced ham, lettuce, tomato, red wine soaked onions, American cheddar slices and Swiss


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> A Dagwood: Black Forest ham, bologna, two types of salami, spiced ham, lettuce, tomato, red wine soaked onions, American cheddar slices and Swiss



Yummy! I'll be right over!


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Yummy! I'll be right over!



I have loads of meat and vegetables left


----------



## Fuzzy

mesquite smoked turkey and havarti on a toasted everything bagel


----------



## Fuzzy

Big Mac Attack!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Broccoli and garlic hummus


----------



## Rojodi

Taste testing some new salsas.


----------



## Fuzzy

Peanut Butter Eggs. Yeah, I saw them... bought them.. ate them.. I'm so predictable.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turkey Breast sandwich from Subway


----------



## Fuzzy

Oreo cookies


----------



## x0emnem0x

Big King burger from Burger King, onion rings, a chocolate milkshake, a Diet Coke AND some chocolate covered strawberries for after. XD I kinda really wanted chocolate and then decided I wanted food too. So... that happened.


----------



## Rojodi

"Old Fashioned" sub: Cooked salami, ham, and bologna with lettuce, tomato, onions and pickle chips, oil and vinegar dressing. Son, girl living with us, and their friends took one look at it and said, "Ewww"


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> "Old Fashioned" sub: Cooked salami, ham, and bologna with lettuce, tomato, onions and pickle chips, oil and vinegar dressing. Son, girl living with us, and their friends took one look at it and said, "Ewww"



Really? Why ewww?? I think it sounds good! :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Really? Why ewww?? I think it sounds good! :eat2:



Some of the kids didn't like the pickles, some not the onions, some the salami.


----------



## AuntHen

Chinese food...

Fried rice & sweet and sour chicken :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

hearts of romaine with balsamic vinegar and olive oil


----------



## Jigen

A cup of green tea.


----------



## Gingembre

A cinnamon and raisin bagel with a banana.


----------



## Sadlock

Glass of milk with Peanut Butter M&M


----------



## Rojodi

Classic deli roast beef sandwich: 1/3-1/2 lb of medium rare meat, onion, lettuce, and tomato, Russian dressing on the side, on seeded Russian rye. Two Kosher pickles. Quarter pound of potato and egg salad, okay that might be less since son took a huge spoonful out of the pound container he picked up LOL


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Sadlock said:


> Glass of milk with Peanut Butter M&M



I LOVE peanut butter M&Ms!!



Rojodi said:


> Classic deli roast beef sandwich: 1/3-1/2 lb of medium rare meat, onion, lettuce, and tomato, Russian dressing on the side, on seeded Russian rye. Two Kosher pickles. Quarter pound of potato and egg salad, okay that might be less since son took a huge spoonful out of the pound container he picked up LOL



Jealous!  :bow:


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I LOVE peanut butter M&Ms!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous!  :bow:



This deli's been in the city since, well, I can't remember when, and I can remember going there as a little kid :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

linguini with pesto


----------



## AuntHen

Milk Duds


----------



## one2one

Egg salad on pretzel bread


----------



## EMH1701

Cream of wheat for breakfast.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

one2one said:


> Egg salad on pretzel bread



Where do you get pretzel bread?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Panda Express! Orange chicken, teriyaki chicken, chow mein and rice!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken and bread


----------



## FatAndProud

Italian rollup and some grapes.


----------



## FatAndProud

Jigen said:


> A cup of green tea.



You eat your beverages? I would love to watch you chew your tea


----------



## FatAndProud

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Where do you get pretzel bread?



Pretzel bread can be found at your more expensive grocery store. I can get some at "Martin's", which is our area's Kroger. I would think Kroger would have it, as well.


----------



## AuntHen

Peruvian (charcoal fired-rotisserie) chicken, black beans n' rice and fried plantains... oh my word, I am a happy girl :eat1:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tuna salad and crackers.


----------



## Rojodi

turkey sandwich with garlic aioli
breaded French fries


----------



## one2one

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Where do you get pretzel bread?



Breadsmith has fantastic pretzel bread. I think they have rolls, but I get the bread sticks, which are a bit like a very small baguette.


----------



## Fuzzy

smoked herring and spicy brown mustard on saltines


----------



## Fuzzy

Snickers with Almond


----------



## x0emnem0x

Shells and cheese, with tuna... >_>"


----------



## FatAndProud

Cold pizza...Breakfast of Champions

But I also did 30 mins of weight lifting. And gonna do another 30 tonight. Working on my flabs.


----------



## Aust99

I just had four small pork steamed buns... They came from the freezer. 2 mins in microwave and then delicious sweet pillows of pork are ready.


----------



## AuntHen

We are snowed in and starting our mardi gras celebration early with homemade crepes!! :eat2:


----------



## Missamanda

spinach salad with sweet yellow peppers, cucumbers, mushrooms, banana peppers topped with Asiago croutons, tuna, mozarella and mango chipotle dressing.


----------



## HottiMegan

cheesy lasagna for one. i made a small pan just for me


----------



## EMH1701

Two pieces of pizza.


----------



## Aust99

I just finished my pulled pork that I had in the slow cooker overnight. Just pulled it apart and had a taste.... Sooo good. Can't wait for dinner tonight. 

I'll have it in a tortilla wrap with coleslaw veggies (no mayo).


----------



## CastingPearls

I steamed a turkey wing with herbs all day and am just now sitting with a mug of hot broth. Wow.


----------



## Fuzzy

I haven't had crepes in ages. I'm curious what filling I can make without going to the store... hmm..


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

I just finished eating chicken cordon bleu, parmesan couscous, and spinach sautéed with mushrooms, garlic, and evoo.


----------



## lucca23v2

i am eating pan fried pork dumplings with sweet and sour pork and scallion pancakes. i Love Ginger's!


----------



## Fuzzy

brown mustard kraut dog


----------



## Rojodi

Apple filled paczki, the dough is the same as babka mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Apple sauce


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Rojodi said:


> Apple filled paczki, the dough is the same as babka mmmmmmmmmmmm



I had my beloved cannoli paczki yesterday. :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

BK's revised Big King. When it first came out it was really small.. almost a joke, but now they've increased the size of the patties so it really is a Big King. 

Fries are a joke tho.


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh.. and my GS cookies have arrived :wubu:


----------



## Tad

It is one of those days when I'm a bottomless pit....I started picking at my lunch by 11am, and when I did get to finish it off was still hungry. So I just finished off a masive date square and am sipping on a chai tea latte, thanks to a good little bakery around the corner from my work. It is nice to have that fall back for days when a reasonable lunch just isn't going to cut it!


----------



## Rojodi

Babka! Son went to the city's Polish bakery and picked up three of them: Traditional two raisin and two cheese ones. Dad gets the traditional.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Babka! Son went to the city's Polish bakery and picked up three of them: Traditional two raisin and two cheese ones. Dad gets the traditional.



I'd like a piece of each please  :bow:


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I'd like a piece of each please  :bow:



Let's see if I can upload some LOL


----------



## Excellent21

A tempeh sandwitch with heirloom tomatoes, apple cider vinegar pickles, kalamata olives and arugula.


----------



## Fuzzy

dulce de leche GS cookies :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen

Orange Hostess Cupcakes


----------



## CastingPearls

^^^^Haven't had one of them in years!! YUM.




I'm having a toasted 'everything' bagel slathered with smoked salmon cream cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy

honey vanilla greek yogurt


----------



## Iannathedriveress

A Hamburger


----------



## bigcutiesugar

I ordered poutine, chicken bites, a meatball sub, a panzarotti, a salad, 2 mini apple pies, and brownies... I don't know where to start!


----------



## HottiMegan

I made chocolate crispy cereal treats last night. It's so much better than rice krispies. I'm enjoying more than my share


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Let's see if I can upload some LOL



6 days later and I'm still waiting  I think it's probably stale (or gone) by now...lol!


----------



## BigCutieMargot

delish spicy massaman curry & sticky rice on it's way to me on this icy night :smitten:


----------



## FatAndProud

California blend of nuts/dried fruit and a whole cucumber, raw. How can you NOT eat a whole cucumber and think naughty things? lol


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> California blend of nuts/dried fruit and a whole cucumber, raw. How can you NOT eat a whole cucumber and think naughty things? lol



Until you peel the outer layer, slice thinly, and soak in rice vinegar and lemon pepper. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

BigCutieMargot said:


> delish spicy massaman curry & sticky rice on it's way to me on this icy night :smitten:



Rep given!


----------



## BigCutieAspen

brownie earthquake from dairy queen!


----------



## it's only me

just finished some golden flakes cheese puffs. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

smoked kippers with Famous Dave's (gluten free) Natural Heat bbq sauce. :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

Babka!!! :eat2::eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

Easter Twix


----------



## Aust99

I'm having some lil Cadbury Easter eggs with my cup of tea... Something about them always draws me in... And I can't stop!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pulled Pork


----------



## Fuzzy

GS Thin mints


----------



## Saoirse

Aust99 said:


> I'm having some lil Cadbury Easter eggs with my cup of tea... Something about them always draws me in... And I can't stop!



My besties favorite candy! He goes mental on them this time of the year. I bought a bag for him last night when I was browsing Target... as if I could keep my paws off of them. Its already half gone and I wont see him till tmw!


----------



## Oona

Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip cookies


----------



## Rojodi

Cheese babka


----------



## CastingPearls

A Subway meat lovers Flatizza with extra cheese and black olives


----------



## Fuzzy

snickerdoodles


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Fuzzy said:


> snickerdoodles



Jealous! ...... and adding this for length


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Roast Beef sandwich from Arby's


----------



## nykspree8

Not right now, buttt lunch at work earlier! My female colleagues like to cook and share and i am usually a beneficiary  

View attachment 20140328_131015.jpg


----------



## one2one

I made crostini with some rosemary ciabatta and spread a yummy port salut from France on top of it. Then I added caramelized shallots and sauteed mushroom, finished with brandy. This is so damn good!


----------



## Fuzzy

dark chocolate mint m&ms


----------



## HottiMegan

Blue box mac n cheese. Forgot to eat dinner and now i'm a little woozy, so it's a quick, easy dinner.


----------



## lille

Corn pancakes, so much better than blueberry pancakes.


----------



## Fuzzy

Red Baron supreme pizza


----------



## HottiMegan

fruit crisp.. cleaned out the freezer of peaches, strawberries, pineapple and cherries. So sweet and yummy.


----------



## FatAndProud

A peanut butter & Nutella sandwich while my pizza bakes in the oven.


----------



## LeoGibson

4 eggs scrambled with ranchero sauce
2 pieces of Ezekiel toast buttered with a slice of cheese on them
2 packets instant oatmeal with 2 scoops of unflavored whey protein isolate, cinnamon, and stevia mixed in
16 oz. glass of whole milk
1 cup of black coffee


----------



## Deven

Last night's leftovers from Texas Roadhouse.


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> A peanut butter & Nutella sandwich while my pizza bakes in the oven.



Help! I can't rep this post!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a small steak! It was delish.


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover crazy bread...


----------



## smithnwesson

Fuzzy said:


> Help! I can't rep this post!


I got her for ya.


----------



## Fuzzy

Bronx bagel (egg, cheese, sliced roast beef, A1 sauce)


----------



## CastingPearls

I finally got my sushi!!! A Sriracha dragon roll and a fancy California roll. Yum yum!


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled cheese made with texas toast and velveeta cheese


----------



## x0emnem0x

Frosted Mini Wheats!


----------



## Fuzzy

Totino's buffalo chicken rolls


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I just finished one of these. And I'm not even sorry. [Except for the mass of sugar and cinnamon at the bottom of the bag looking rather forlorn.]


----------



## x0emnem0x

Le Subway.


----------



## Saoirse

Sunday is Brunch Day at my work and the kitchen leaves leftovers out for the afternoon, so I grabbed a huge tasty buckwheat pancake and topped it with real maple syrup and tofu sour cream. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## LeoGibson

Low-Carb Puppy Chow


----------



## Fuzzy

Sonic had their cheeseburgers on for .49 so I got a few.


----------



## CastingPearls

Homemade veggie soup and turkey meatloaf


----------



## Iannathedriveress

So Delicious Coconut Milk Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## agnieszka




----------



## x0emnem0x

CostCo had this DELICIOUS chicken salad mix and literally, sooo good. Had some for lunch and gonna have another sandwich.


----------



## Fuzzy

five guys bacon burger with everything


----------



## HottiMegan

microwave popcorn with ranch popcorn sprinkles. yummy


----------



## luvmybhm

just had a smore made with a giant marshmallow...found this pic on the web so you could get a better idea of the size of these things...my hub found them when we were shopping and i HAD to try a smore made of these things.

turns out it is just too much marshmallow. the outside got smushy, but the core stayed hard. luckily the middle came sliding out when i tried to get off the fork, so left just enough on the smore to make it delish.


----------



## Oona

Dijon pork chops, bacon ranch potatoes, and corn.

All made by yours truly.

(The guys couldn't get enough of it!)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Homemade beef enchiladas and charro beans.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Whopper Jr. from Burger King


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

luvmybhm said:


> just had a smore made with a giant marshmallow...found this pic on the web so you could get a better idea of the size of these things...my hub found them when we were shopping and i HAD to try a smore made of these things.
> 
> turns out it is just too much marshmallow. the outside got smushy, but the core stayed hard. luckily the middle came sliding out when i tried to get off the fork, so left just enough on the smore to make it delish.



We had marshmallows like that too already and I agree, to much marshmallow!


----------



## Saoirse

salad.

chicken, romaine, cheese, raw onion, bacon, fried onion (need some CRUNCH) and peppercorn ranch dressing. MMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## x0emnem0x

Bout to have baked pork chops, some green beans and baked potato!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

It's 6:30am and I'm eating a handful of Cadbury mini eggs...never to early for chocolate. :happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x

A big bowl of fruit! Strawberries, pineapple, and bananas.


----------



## Fuzzy

fritos and dip (velveeta + beef chili with beans + hot salsa )


----------



## Missamanda

One of those marketside Southwest salads from walmart. 

Surprisingly very good.


----------



## CastingPearls

Macaroni salad and a perfectly ripe gorgeous pear.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Original Pringles


----------



## Fuzzy

pasta salad with ranch, bacon, shredded cheddar, pepperoni, croutons, and sriracha


----------



## Saoirse

a handful of pepperoni slices mmmm


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Toast and lemon tea...I have the flu


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turkey Pastrami Sandwich


----------



## Fuzzy

Blazin' Buffalo Wing almonds (discontinued btw.. get 'em while they last)


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Greek salad with feta, olives, hb eggs, tomatoes, spinach, and raspberry vinaigrette on the side :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Spaghetti & meatballs with garlic cheese toast.


----------



## LeoGibson

Watermelon and Budweiser. 

I'm classy like that.


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 114367


These are so amazing.


----------



## BigCutieBaylee

cheesecake!!!!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Soft serve vanilla ice cream from DQ


----------



## HottiMegan

Garlic sourdough toasted with garlic butter and cheddar on top.


----------



## Fuzzy

Mystery Blue Jacked Doritos (the package is blue, the chips are dark red)


----------



## HottiMegan

Home dehydrated strawberries.


----------



## Fuzzy

hot pickled cauliflower


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> hot pickled cauliflower



Hmmmm...interesting.


----------



## Fuzzy

I spied the bottle among the other pickled products (sliced jalapenos, giardiniera, hot california mix, etc) and I'm a sourpuss for those kinds of things


----------



## HottiMegan

Cranbasins


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Spicy Baja Burger and Smashfries from Smashburger.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Pizza!!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Leftover fried chicken with sriracha sauce.


----------



## Rojodi

Italian sub with extra veggies and Balsamic vinaigrette


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Peppermint bark...yummy!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had two delicious hamburgers seasoned with pepper and garlic, with cheese, ketchup and onions. That hit the spot.


----------



## Fuzzy

halibut and chips and hushpuppies


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just made the weirdest sounding stuff ever. Shell pasta noodles with hamburger, garlic salt and pepper, mixed with parmesean and provolone cheese melted in, and to top it all off, mixed in ranch.... kind of differen't, but actually really good.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Lime Chili Shrimp flavored ramen.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Steak, salad, baked potatoes, corn on the cob, and sweet tea.


----------



## FatAndProud

Homemade pizza


----------



## EMH1701

Kemp's Old-Fashioned Chocolate Ice Cream.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had some devil's food cake mini donettes. Which were, DELISH.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

A Krispy Krème jelly donut and milk


----------



## Fuzzy

x0emnem0x said:


> Just had some devil's food cake mini donettes. Which were, DELISH.



I need those seriously bad..


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

A chocolate m&m cookie :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

chili cheese coney from Sonic


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> chili cheese coney from Sonic



OOOhhhhh I LOVE SONIC!! :eat2: Never had their hot dogs yet...usually get a cheeseburger and shake. The Chicago dog looks good though!


----------



## Rojodi

Last of the sausage and peppers pizza


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Last of the sausage and peppers pizza



*SIGH* Now I want pizza too.


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> *SIGH* Now I want pizza too.



I might get more this weekend


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> I might get more this weekend



Yay!!!


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Yay!!!



I can't wait, going to be a, never mind


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> OOOhhhhh I LOVE SONIC!! :eat2: Never had their hot dogs yet...usually get a cheeseburger and shake. The Chicago dog looks good though!



Its your basic chili cheese dog (with mustard and onions on request), but the dog itself is pretty good, better than the plastic dog you get with a chili dog from Der WeinerschitzIcantspellit. And I like that I can order a diet coke with grape.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> Its your basic chili cheese dog (with mustard and onions on request), but the dog itself is pretty good, better than the plastic dog you get with a chili dog from Der WeinerschitzIcantspellit. And I like that I can order a diet coke with grape.



You sold me! Going to Sonic later! But no diet with grape for me...I want a shake!! :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

Fuzzy said:


> Its your basic chili cheese dog (with mustard and onions on request), but the dog itself is pretty good, better than the plastic dog you get with a chili dog from Der WeinerschitzIcantspellit. And I like that I can order a diet coke with grape.



For a good chili dog - or with meat sauce for that matter - mustard and onions are essential.


----------



## lucca23v2

mmmmmmmmmmm... I love these chips!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> For a good chili dog - or with meat sauce for that matter - mustard and onions are essential.



I agree 100%! :eat2:

Right now I am eating...nothing. It's time for bed.


----------



## Fuzzy

shredded beef taco, chicken tamale, and a chile rellno from my favorite restaurant


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Honey Graham Crackers from Trader Joe's


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Chocolate M&M cookies


----------



## HottiMegan

root beer


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Tall glass of ice cold orange juice :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

palak paneer mac and cheese

Recipe: http://foodandspice.blogspot.com/2009/06/macaroni-and-paneer-cheese.html


----------



## spiritangel

About to have some party pies for a late lunch

(small meat pies usually found at kiddies birthday parties)


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> palak paneer mac and cheese
> 
> Recipe: http://foodandspice.blogspot.com/2009/06/macaroni-and-paneer-cheese.html



Ooooh yum!

I'm eating vanilla ice cream with strawberries.


----------



## one2one

Quinoa with tllapia, carrots and onions sauteed in raw coconut oil, and toasted almond and coconut. With some cucumber. There will be enough leftovers for a couple lunches this week, too.


----------



## Fuzzy

spitz dill pickle sunflower seeds


----------



## Iannathedriveress

A bag of skittles


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had some chicken fried rice!
My belly is happy.


----------



## Shan34

A whopper. Asked Burger King for a whopper no ketchup and got a whopper with only ketchup.... Lol... Gotta laugh at that!


----------



## Fuzzy

I once ordered a whopper with mustard, and the cashier argued with me that they didn't even have mustard.

The King let me down.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm eating a piece of lasagna left over from lunch. I made a small pan and didn't finish it. I love itty bitty baking pans for "single serve" food!


----------



## spiritangel

Just had some strawberries yumm


I love those small dishes so good for someone who lives alone just got a wee glass one to make small potato bakes and lasagnes in


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

S'mores ice cream cake :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

60% dark chocolate squares


----------



## EMH1701

Working at home today. For my lunch, I made jasmine rice and Asian dumplings.


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> 60% dark chocolate squares



What's the other 40%?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Mozzarella sticks and strawberry lemonade


----------



## HottiMegan

Tofurkey dogs


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> What's the other 40%?



sugar, cocoa butter, milk fat, soy lecithin, vanilla


----------



## Saisha

Does drinking some Sprite count?


----------



## AuntHen

Cake donuts and BBQ popcorn


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Vanilla Oreos


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just spent the last half hour making a dinner of spaghetti and meat sauce with ground hamburger, chopped onions and spices: garlic, oregano, basil, thyme, pepper - topped with Parmesan. 

CAN YOU SAY YUM! And to make it better: garlic cheese bread. I'm in heaven.


----------



## Fuzzy

x0emnem0x said:


> Just spent the last half hour making a dinner of spaghetti and meat sauce with ground hamburger, chopped onions and spices: garlic, oregano, basil, thyme, pepper - topped with *Parmesan*.
> 
> CAN YOU SAY YUM! And to make it better: garlic cheese bread. I'm in heaven.



I'm not exactly sure what it does for me, but adding grated Parmesan makes a world of difference to spaghetti.


----------



## spiritangel

Pascal Marshmallows soft pillows of yumm


----------



## x0emnem0x

Fuzzy said:


> I'm not exactly sure what it does for me, but adding grated Parmesan makes a world of difference to spaghetti.



I know right? it's so weird how much a difference it makes.


----------



## lille

Edamame while I wait for the oven to heat up for my french bread pizza.


----------



## BigCutieMargot

peanut butter twix. a true godsend.


----------



## Dromond

Mac and cheese with a homemade sauce, and it is really good!


----------



## Fuzzy

cheetos... I'd like to find cheetos powder and make mac and cheese with it.


----------



## Dromond

Fuzzy said:


> cheetos... I'd like to find cheetos powder and make mac and cheese with it.



Call the Frito Lay company. I'll bet this idea would be a money maker.


----------



## kizzylove

Salsitas it's spicy salsa flavored tortilla chips really yummy


----------



## Fuzzy

Land o Lakes has supplied Frito-Lay with cheese powder for over 26 years:

Here is a pdf page of their Specialty powders available for manufacturing.

While I'm sure the cheetos formula is guarded closer than the recipe for Crabby Patties, bulk cheese powder is not far from consideration.

The only Cheetos Mac and Cheese links coming up are related to recipes using crushed cheetos. So I'm consider using the company "contact us" to see if they'll respond to any mac ideas.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Cracked black pepper kettle chips from Aldi


----------



## Fuzzy

Tuesday Del Taco Nite!


----------



## Mishty

I flour fried some Spam,grilled a pimento cheese sandwich,cut an entire beefsteak tomato from our garden,thick sliced some sharp cheddar and added Bama mayo....stacked all this on hearty toast to create the world's trashiest Dagwood ever. :eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts

Strawberry Fields chicken salad from Wendy's. The commercials piqued my interest and the big photo posters of the salads in the windows of the Wendy's around the corner from my house sealed the deal.

It's pretty good. My only complaint is that they should have used crumbled goat cheese instead of crumbled blue cheese. Goat cheese would have done very lovely things with the sliced strawberries. The blue cheese flavor kind of threw the whole thing off. 

I probably won't get it again, because I can make it at home just as easy with goat cheese and have it taste better. But it's not awful as it is.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade carnita burritos with refrieds, yellow rice, nacho cheese sauce, sour cream and Tapatio


----------



## firefly

Cheesecake - german style


----------



## Saisha

A Vlasic Farmer's Garden Kosher Dill - excellent


----------



## Fuzzy

Happy Hour @ Sonic: Large Coke Zero with Chocolate Syrup


----------



## Fuzzy

spitz brand bbq sunflower seeds


----------



## bayone

Chicken braised in a frying pan with orange juice and mustard. Is it still braising if it doesn't take hours?


----------



## Saoirse

1 part peanut butter and 2 parts honey, get it all melty and mixed in the microwave. pour it on everything. or put it in the fridge to thicken and spread it on everything.


omg. last night i ate it on crackers and now im spreading it on chocolate cookies. its incredible on chocolate ice cream. hell, its best by the spoonful.

*dying*


----------



## HottiMegan

Baked tofu and chowmein noodles. Hit my chinese spot..


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> Baked tofu and chowmein noodles. Hit my chinese spot..



Curious minds want to know more... recipe?


----------



## Fuzzy

bayone said:


> Chicken braised in a frying pan with orange juice and mustard. Is it still braising if it doesn't take hours?



slow cooker/crock pot is a form of braising that some recipes take hours to complete. traditional coq au vin is such a recipe.


----------



## luvmybhm

made a yum yum cake (yellow cake, then layer of vanilla pudding with cream cheese blended in, then layer of drained crushed pineapple and topped with cool whip) for dessert.

just had a forkful of the piece that was left...a bit of sweet before bed.


----------



## bayone

_Not_ cinnamon rolls, because something went wrong and the dough didn't rise, grr.:doh:


----------



## Saisha

Just had some pineapple sherbert - so wonderful on a sultry day!  One thing I am not eating are 2 things I saw at the store earlier today - a jar of blue cheese stuffed green olives and also pickled okra - (shudder!) lol


----------



## agnieszka

a generous piece of vegan rhubarb and marzipan cake with a glass of cold almond milk :eat2:


----------



## one2one

Green beans. Naked and raw.


----------



## Oona

Homemade pancakes and Bacon.


----------



## Fuzzy

cold bottle of Fresca... contemplating dinner


----------



## HottiMegan

The last piece of my birthday lasagna.. soon to be followed by another piece of birthday cake


----------



## Saoirse

pasta salad with cauliflower and fish, brown rice and greens with sesame dressing. mmmmmmmmmmmm all macrobiotic and healthy and YUMMY!!!!!!


although Im still bummed that last thursday, kakiage was on the menu, but it was never served. WE LOVE KAKIAGE! DONT MESS WITH US!

we better get it sometime this week!


----------



## EvilPrincess

no bake chocolate peanut butter oatmeal cookies


----------



## Fuzzy

biscuits and chipped beef cream gravy with veggies


----------



## EMH1701

Bacon and hash browns.


----------



## lille

Plain Greek yogurt with fresh raspberries and blackberries mixed in.


----------



## AuntHen

I made a portobello mushroom-meat lover's-marinara with organic ground pork and beef to go over some organic pipe rigate pasta. Topped with some fresh mozzarella. I also have a lovely organic French baguette with butter to go with :eat1:

Yummy! :eat2:


----------



## Saisha

Trying some Almond Breeze almond/coconut milk made by Blue Diamond Almonds - it is sooo good


----------



## Saisha

Fresh blackberries, strawberries, watermelon, and a dash of sherbert


----------



## Oona

Homemade zucchini bread, warmed up, with butter.


----------



## spiritangel

bout to pop some meat pies in the turbo oven for lunch


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had 2 McDoubles with mac sauce added. Love it.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Watermelon Flavor Oreos


----------



## Fuzzy

x0emnem0x said:


> Just had 2 McDoubles with mac sauce added. Love it.



depending on the person at the register (and if its not busy), i'll get mcdoubles, hold the mustard, with mac sauce and lettuce.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Frosted Devil's Food Donettes


----------



## CastingPearls

Godfather II is on til 4 am, so I'm sticking it out with cold store-brand Spaghetti-O's with meatballs with a liberal shot of sriracha sauce.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a double quarter pounder with cheese + Mac sauce.


----------



## lille

Green curry with eggplant, zucchini, summer squash, and mushrooms.


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled chicken, saffron rice, black beans, shredded pepperjack, sour cream, and pico de gallo wrapped in a sundried tomato tortilla / wrap 

(with packets of Del scorcho sauce applied to each bite :blush: )


----------



## Saisha

OMG this is so good! Grilled cheese sandwich with fresh salsa cooked with the cheese:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

ice cream on a stick


----------



## Saisha

Made up some brown rice with dried onion, dried garlic, fresh ground black pepper, salt and lemon pepper seasoning and let it cook/steam for almost an hour - added a touch of margarine at the end and it was my own version of rice-a-roni except this tasted better


----------



## Dromond

Three cheese tortellini with meat sauce.


----------



## LeoGibson

Chocolate Oikos Greek Frozen Yogurt


----------



## sco17

I brought myself some Cinnabon when I was in the city earlier. It was my first time eating the Center of the Roll and my goodness it was exceptional. Now my challenge will be to avoid buying one every week.


----------



## HottiMegan

As soon as it cools enough, cheesy lasagna.


----------



## CastingPearls

A toasted garlic bagel slathered with butter


----------



## Fuzzy

cold leftover pizza, while sitting under the cold breeze generated by my swamp cooler.


----------



## Fuzzy

cold snickers bar with almonds from the fridge


----------



## Saisha

Cooked, cooled & cut from the husk fresh corn on the cob, diced up yellow bell pepper, tomato, celery, and cucumber - drizzled with non-fat strawberry vinaigrette and fresh ground black pepper - all tossed as a salad - heavenly!


----------



## CastingPearls

A jar of olives suspended in a pitcher of filthy martinis.

Vegetables!


----------



## Amaranthine

Creme brûlée ice cream + cream soda makes for quite the float.


----------



## Fuzzy

Amaranthine said:


> Creme brûlée ice cream + cream soda makes for quite the float.



Rep sent for float idea!


----------



## Fuzzy

Hostess devils food donettes


----------



## HottiMegan

cheese quesadilla with a side of some freshly cooked tortillas.. Love that stuff!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a salad (yum) and chicken salad on some yummy garlic flavored bread.


----------



## one2one

Salted caramel gelato :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

1 No Bake cookie


----------



## Fuzzy

thai coconut noodle soup


----------



## Tom the pig 8

I've just finished a few pb and jelly sandwiches and milk. :eat2:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a tuna sammich. Came home to notice my mother had made it and nothing is better than mommas homemade tuna salad spread.


----------



## Fuzzy

Milano seconds (a bag of Milano mint cookies that didn't match up in production and were "scrapped")


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a bowl of oatmeal, and 2 poached eggs with some crumbled bacon and shredded cheese melted on top. Yum!


----------



## BigCutieMargot

Trader joe's chicken cilantro dumplings spritzed with some bragg's liquid aminos.. Quick and yummy but not very filling.


----------



## Saisha

I just tried a teeny amount of pumpkin jelly - have never really cared for pumpkin but got some jelly and thought I'd try it - it tasted pretty good but darn it all if it didn't start burning my tongue and I just had a sneezing fit! Must definitely be the cloves in it - bought some gingerbread cookies from Trader Joe's last Christmas and couldn't be around them, the amount of cloves in them was so strong and trying to eat one really caused my mouth to burn etc. Maybe I'll try making a pumpkin cheesecake!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OMG, Trader Joe's gingerbread cookies! Hummina hummina hummina... drool! :wubu:

I sooo miss those! And their chocolate covered caramels. Anyone want to send a care package to Australia?


----------



## BigCutieMargot

stouffer's mac n cheese and a baked sweet potato with heaps of cinnammon... nothing comes closer to home


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Peach cobbler ice cream. It's not actually as awesome as it sounds...but it's still good! :eat1:


----------



## Rojodi

Late dinner:

Pork a Roni.

Boneless pieces of pork in a pilaf-like, Rice-A-roni like, concoction.


----------



## luvmybhm

just had some toast with grape jelly. :eat2:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

luvmybhm said:


> just had some toast with grape jelly. :eat2:



:eat2: I love toast with jelly! 


I just had a glass of freshly squeezed lemonade. Very refreshing!


----------



## Fuzzy

tuna casserole (with crushed bacon mac and cheese chips on top )


----------



## Saoirse

luvmybhm said:


> just had some toast with grape jelly. :eat2:



add a slice or two of bacon and make a sandwich. My Pa's favorite breakfast!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Honey nut cheerios with banana :eat1:


----------



## Saisha

Angelfood cake - my favorite


----------



## Rojodi

Pepperoni sandwich


----------



## Grundsau 11

"Remember the (chicken)(Lo) Maine!"


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover pepperoni pizza and red wine.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

The biggest, sweetest, juiciest nectarine ever!!


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> The biggest, sweetest, juiciest nectarine ever!!



Messy, too, eh?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Messy, too, eh?



Nope! I was very neat about it


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Nope! I was very neat about it



Oh man..oh never mind :kiss2:


----------



## Rojodi

Leftover cheese, meat, and bean burritos


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Leftover pork roast with potatoes, ,mushrooms, and onions. It was her first ever pot roast and she was a bit too light handed with the seasoning. Thank good ness for crushed red pepper flakes and sriracha sauce.


----------



## one2one

A zucchini fritter with cilantro, sour cream and some kalamata ciabatta. It's really good!


----------



## HottiMegan

Pixi Sticks. I am totally addicted to that shiz..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Just finished Chili-mac hamburger helper, broccoli/cauliflower mix and green beans.


----------



## Fuzzy

Thinking about Chili-Mac has got me contemplating Cincinnati-style chili.. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> Thinking about Chili-Mac has got me contemplating Cincinnati-style chili.. :happy:



My daughter came home last night after having dinner at her friend's place. His room mate made chili....without tomato sauce. He took a big tomato, cut it in half and tossed it into the pot. My daughter seemed traumatized by that.


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My daughter came home last night after having dinner at her friend's place. His room mate made chili....without tomato sauce. He took a big tomato, cut it in half and tossed it into the pot. My daughter seemed traumatized by that.



LOL That would have caused my son to leave, get a can of either sauce or chopped tomatoes. ONE tomato? :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

I'd be curious if he didn't know what he was doing, was trying to figure it out, or if it was genuine comfort food for him. 

I'm picturing the guy in the store looking at raw ground beef (Carl's Jr / Hardees commerical ) trying to figure out where hamburgers come from.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> I'd be curious if he didn't know what he was doing, was trying to figure it out, or if it was genuine comfort food for him.
> 
> I'm picturing the guy in the store looking at raw ground beef (Carl's Jr / Hardees commerical ) trying to figure out where hamburgers come from.



All of us seem to be on the same page about him not knowing what the heck he was doing.


----------



## luvmybhm

turkey, spicy mustard, a slice of tomato and some sharp cheddar on whole wheat bread. breakfast of champions.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm not eating, but drinking.. Fizzy Navels.. orange soda and peach schnapps


----------



## Rojodi

old fashioned ring bologna!

Someone from the Polish meat packing plant in the city was putting some into the meat fridge while I was getting bacon. I took one out of her box and smiled.


----------



## Tracyarts

Mediterranean chicken salad, tabouli, and mint iced tea.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tracyarts said:


> Mediterranean chicken salad, tabouli, and mint iced tea.



I wish I had eaten at your house


----------



## Fuzzy

potato cheddar soup


----------



## one2one

Stone ground grits with manchego, a scrambled egg, chorizo, home made salsa, black beans, avacado, sour cream and cilantro.

Totally worth the effort to make it.


----------



## Mishty

Sweet pork stir-fry over saffron rice and a side of grilled peppers from the garden. Cold. Because laziness.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

A Reese's Peanut butter Pumpkin! Yay!!


----------



## balletguy

Does beer count?


----------



## Ohio Lady

Peanuts & Raisins


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> A Reese's Peanut butter Pumpkin! Yay!!



Seriously, if a friend or family member were to send me a care package of things in the US that I can no longer get here, these would be #1 on my list. LOL. Hard to find Reese's of any kind here! Along with canned pumpkin to make pumpkin pie with (can't get canned pumpkin here!), pumpkin flavored ANYTHING (I miss pumpkin so much! Here they have a squash they call "pumpkin" but it's squash), Sprecher's Root Beer, Nilla Wafers, Velveeta cheese product, Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing, Original/HoneyNut/MultiGrain Cheerios (they have them here but they are way different), Twinkies, Cheetos, graham crackers marshmallows and hershey bars for s'mores - and from the non-food category, Shout Advanced laundry stain remover, Secret gel deodorant, Tresemme 24 hour body conditioner, Q-Tips brand cotton swabs, Mucinex DM, and Always Overnights or Plus Size Maxis with wings! LOL. Things you never knew you'd miss until you couldn't get them anymore!


----------



## Fuzzy

lil'sleazers pep and a crazy bread


----------



## Fuzzy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Seriously, if a friend or family member were to send me a care package of things in the US that I can no longer get here, these would be #1 on my list. LOL. Hard to find Reese's of any kind here! Along with canned pumpkin to make pumpkin pie with (can't get canned pumpkin here!), pumpkin flavored ANYTHING (I miss pumpkin so much! Here they have a squash they call "pumpkin" but it's squash), Sprecher's Root Beer, Nilla Wafers, Velveeta cheese product, Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing, Original/HoneyNut/MultiGrain Cheerios (they have them here but they are way different), Twinkies, Cheetos, graham crackers marshmallows and hershey bars for s'mores - and from the non-food category, Shout Advanced laundry stain remover, Secret gel deodorant, Tresemme 24 hour body conditioner, Q-Tips brand cotton swabs, Mucinex DM, and Always Overnights or Plus Size Maxis with wings! LOL. Things you never knew you'd miss until you couldn't get them anymore!



I wonder if Amazon ships/fulfills wishlists to your neck of the woods..


----------



## Fuzzy

biscuits and maple sausage cream gravy with obrien potatoes and scrambled eggs


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Whole cashews


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fuzzy said:


> I wonder if Amazon ships/fulfills wishlists to your neck of the woods..



The problem is that shipping is now outrageous from the US. Lower cost / slower shipping options have been eliminated by carriers.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I wanted pizza pizza last night for supper, but the line was so long that I gave up and went to grocery grocery instead. And I found this, which I just now remembered was in the freezer. It's really good. Much better than the Edy's version. 

View attachment 116581


----------



## Fuzzy

Kudos to whole cookie find... I want to find cookies in ice cream. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

my tummy had the rumblies that only chili dogs could satisfy. :eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Fuzzy said:


> I wonder if Amazon ships/fulfills wishlists to your neck of the woods..



How did I miss this? That's really nice, Fuzz, but unfortunately not even Amazon will ship most of those things here.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Cheez Its!


----------



## Fuzzy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> How did I miss this? That's really nice, Fuzz, but unfortunately not even Amazon will ship most of those things here.



You can't be the only transplant to ask for this stuff... if there's a will.. there's a way, mate.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Fuzzy said:


> You can't be the only transplant to ask for this stuff... if there's a will.. there's a way, mate.



There is one store here that has some of it... called USA foods. I keep forgetting about them because their prices are so outrageous it'd probably be cheaper to just buy it from somewhere in the US, have it shipped to my parents, and have it shipped here. Seriously? $9 for a box of Nilla wafers? $10.99 for a box of graham crackers? Unreal.


----------



## Tiffany08

pulled pork bbq from subway and a chocolate muffin :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tiffany08 said:


> pulled pork bbq from subway and a chocolate muffin :eat2:




Yummer pulled pork sub!! I used to get their chicken bbq sandwich a lot


----------



## Tiffany08

Green Eyed Fairy it is GOOD!!! So good i had to go back to subway the next day and get another one lol its a new sandwich at Subway Once the meat is on i add cheddar cheese bbq sauce have them toast it then add mayonaise and lil more bbq sauce!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Boneless BBQ wings and just picked up 2 shredded chicken burritos from Taco Bell.... this girl was hungry, lol.


----------



## HottiMegan

a bowl of cottage cheese.. a favorite snack


----------



## Fuzzy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There is one store here that has some of it... called USA foods. I keep forgetting about them because their prices are so outrageous it'd probably be cheaper to just buy it from somewhere in the US, have it shipped to my parents, and have it shipped here. Seriously? $9 for a box of Nilla wafers? $10.99 for a box of graham crackers? Unreal.



There's a local store that specializes in food stuffs from Canada and the UK... but the price for Jaffa cakes makes me crosseyed.


----------



## FatAndProud

Fried perch, baked tater, and some tea. Yum yum


----------



## HottiMegan

crispy, sweet gala apple fresh from the local orchard.. perfection!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm about to eat "beef" noodle soup with tofu. It's my "i don't feel well" soup.


----------



## Fuzzy

vanilla flavored tootsie rolls


----------



## Never2fat4me

Fuzzy said:


> There's a local store that specializes in food stuffs from Canada and the UK... but the price for Jaffa cakes makes me crosseyed.



We have same problem in Belgium (where I currently work). Foods from home cost a fortune, if you can find them. There is a British store that has decent selection, but prices can be horrific. But sometimes you simply have to have the $2 can of A&W root beer! 

If you are lucky, you will make friends with people who work at a US mission or are in the military. I would expect there would be PX stores (on US base) that sell US food at US prices. I have been lucky enough to tap into that network and get a taste of home at more reasonable prices on occasion.

- Chris


----------



## Carmella_Bombshell

$2 for a can of A&W root beer?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Only the best midnight snack ever.


----------



## CastingPearls

Chinese five spice salted caramels


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Carmella_Bombshell said:


> $2 for a can of A&W root beer?



How about $17 for a pint of Ben & Jerry's? Welcome to Australia, mate!


----------



## lille

Dandies vegan marshmallows. They're actually delicious and the exact same texture as regular marshmallows and they taste even better, a tough more of a vanilla flavor. I'm excited to have my first s'more in 11 years.


----------



## Fuzzy

x0emnem0x said:


> Only the best midnight snack ever.



addicting too... i never have some... its always the entire bag. :blush:


----------



## Fuzzy

beef ramen (with hoisin, soy, and sriracha) as I listen to my Aggies beat BYU


----------



## ConnieLynn

TastyKake cinnamon rolls. Picked them up at the discount bread store. Pretty good.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ConnieLynn said:


> TastyKake cinnamon rolls. Picked them up at the discount bread store. Pretty good.



Seriously I am eating one as I'm reading this! How ironic is that?!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Seriously I am eating one as I'm reading this! How ironic is that?!



First time I've had them. I liked that they weren't sweet other than the topping.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I have some TastyKake chocolate cupcakes up in my cabinet now- I like them better than the Hostess brand.


----------



## Fuzzy

Maddox Turkey Steak, mashed Yukon golds, string beans, orange jello cake


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> Maddox Turkey Steak, mashed Yukon golds, string beans, orange jello cake



And how was I not invited to this feast of goodness?


----------



## Ohio Lady

Peanuts & Dried Banana Chips


----------



## Fuzzy

snickers w/almonds


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fuzzy said:


> *Maddox Turkey Steak*, mashed Yukon golds, string beans, orange jello cake



Never heard of this. Googled it, but still not sure... Is it a turkey breast cutlet? And is it good, or just healthy?


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> Never heard of this. Googled it, but still not sure... Is it a turkey breast cutlet? And is it good, or just healthy?



Its a chopped and formed white turkey meat steak, in the form of a large square, about 3/4 inch thick. They use about 10% beef fat to give it some flavor. A different alternative to steak, but not necessarily healthy. Most people I know serve it with a cream gravy, though I've also used 57 sauce or Catalina dressing.

Maddox is famous in these parts for their skinless fried chicken and chicken-fried bison*.


----------



## Ohio Lady

A small bag of pretzels and a apple cinnamon muffin.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

A Krispy Kreme pumpkin cheesecake doughnut...sadly it wasn't as tasty as I had hoped.


----------



## Fuzzy

snickers rocky road


----------



## Rojodi

Little more roasted chicken


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> A Krispy Kreme pumpkin cheesecake doughnut...sadly it wasn't as tasty as I had hoped.




Their NY Cheesecake donuts are always good though. They recently had a banana pudding one that was awesome. 

I will keep in mind about the pumpkin cheesecake one though


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Their NY Cheesecake donuts are always good though. They recently had a banana pudding one that was awesome.
> 
> I will keep in mind about the pumpkin cheesecake one though



We missed out on the banana pudding one! And I think there was a carrot cake too?? I usually love anything cheesecake, as does my son...but the pumpkin cheesecake was extremely runny and flavorless. Maybe it was the specific store we were at.  Do try the Ghostbuster donuts they have this month! They are to die for!!!!!


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 116911


I eat the whole 4oz bag in ons sitting. Lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> We missed out on the banana pudding one! And I think there was a carrot cake too?? I usually love anything cheesecake, as does my son...but the pumpkin cheesecake was extremely runny and flavorless. Maybe it was the specific store we were at.  Do try the Ghostbuster donuts they have this month! They are to die for!!!!!



Thanks to you, I just may be making a trip to KK tonight!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm eating a bowl of leftover spaghetti with some cottage cheese, mozzarella and green olives mixed in. It's yum.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks to you, I just may be making a trip to KK tonight!



You only live once...:eat2:



HottiMegan said:


> I'm eating a bowl of leftover spaghetti with some cottage cheese, mozzarella and green olives mixed in. It's yum.



I'm not a spaghetti with sauce kind of person...this sounds like a yummy alternative!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I blame you Miss Charlotte....a boxful of Krispy Skremes  

View attachment unnamed.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

three standard donuts with sprinkles and the rest filled... someone knows how to pick 'em


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I blame you Miss Charlotte....a boxful of Krispy Skremes



Ooooh they didn't have the spider web or pumpkin donuts when I was there! They look divine!! :eat2: (I tried to rep you but I can't...someone please rep these donuts!!!)


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I blame you Miss Charlotte....a boxful of Krispy Skremes



I HATE YOU!
Now that I'm back on my diet, I can't have them


----------



## Rojodi

Snacking on some samples of gingerbread the cute Starbucks barista gave me.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> I HATE YOU!
> Now that I'm back on my diet, I can't have them



What if I teased you with one...would you be at least be tempted?


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> What if I teased you with one...would you be at least be tempted?



Tempted, yes. Eat one is a completely different story


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Snacking on some samples of gingerbread the cute Starbucks barista gave me.



Should I be jealous? :batting:


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Should I be jealous? :batting:



I dunno. She's a redhead, someone that I "turned" into a bibliophile, and knows I'm diabetic so am limited on what I can drink and eat.


----------



## Fuzzy

Buffalo Wild Wings: Blazin', Asian Zing, and Korean BBQ.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Chocolate Heath Bar mix from Braums!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Leftovers...chicken and rice


----------



## Fuzzy

brown sugar maple bacon... only too thin.. I need to get thicker bacon next time.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Shells and cheese with peas.


----------



## FatAndProud

I made salmon patties, green beans, garlic cheddar biscuits and fried scalloped potatoes. Ahhhh, I love cooking.


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> I made *salmon patties*, green beans, garlic cheddar biscuits and fried scalloped potatoes. Ahhhh, I love cooking.



PostRecipePlsThx


----------



## EvilPrincess

Oatmeal cookie ice cream sandwich.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> PostRecipePlsThx




This is the recipe I use...but I substitute butter for the shortening. They are really good!

Salmon Patty Recipe


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> PostRecipePlsThx



Fuzz!

You should know I don't recipe  This is an arbitrary guide lol

4 cans of salmon
1 large onion
1 large green pepper
1 egg
~ 3/4 cup Italian bread crumbs
pepper & a titch of sea salt
Lemons

Debone the salmon.
Mix salmon, veggies, egg, and bread crumbs into a bowl. 
Make patties (this batch will make approximately 6-8 1-inch thick patties)
Fry using oil (butter makes it too salty, I like to put lemon on my patties)

EAT


----------



## Fuzzy

I know k8tee.. but I like to have you exercise your brain.

I'm on a pickled cauliflower kick. I'm experimenting with making my own pickled recipe.


----------



## Ohio Lady

At this moment I am eating a snack before taking insulin.. A small bag of pretzels and some grape juice with a small Sugar Free Chocolate pudding..


----------



## FatAndProud

Corndogs and ranch. Super buttery homemade popcorn.....rocky road ice cream and hot fudge. Lol I'm totally on my period.


----------



## Fuzzy

cheap del tacos  del scorcho


----------



## Ohio Lady

Breakfast this AM: Good Old Sausage Gravy on bread (shame it was not biscuits).. 
View attachment 117099


----------



## Tom the pig 8

I'm on my second, sandwich of ham, cheese, mayo, and pepper. It almost doesn't even seem like a big lunch any more.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Salisbury Steak, Mashed Potatoes, & Broccoli


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Candy Corn M&Ms


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fuzzy said:


> I know k8tee.. but I like to have you exercise your brain.
> 
> I'm on a pickled cauliflower kick. I'm experimenting with making my own pickled recipe.



I love spicy pickled cauliflower. Yum!


----------



## Fuzzy

Nothing. I've the grumblies for something that doesn't take much brain power to make. Maybe I'll just surf the internet for a few more minutes..


----------



## HottiMegan

My husband and i typically joke about all products going pumpkin spice this time of year. I pointed out pumpkin spice oreos to him as a joke, for a chuckle.. Next time i look in the grocery cart, they're sitting there. He bought them, as a joke.. Well they are AWESOME! They taste like a really yummy pumpkin pie! (I don't like pumpkin pie texture) I'm happy that the joke turned out good.. nom nom nom 

That's what i'm eating right now


----------



## Ohio Lady

You caught me red handed in the Tootsie Rolls right now


----------



## Fuzzy

Ohio Lady said:


> You caught me red handed in the Tootsie Rolls right now



I'll do anything for a bag of tootsie rolls.


----------



## Rojodi

Antipasto sandwich:

lettuce, tomatoes, onions, roasted red peppers
pepperoni, ham, capacola, salami
provolone cheese
sweet (and aged) balsamic vinegar and olive oil, dashes of oregano and basil

on a fresh, baked this morning, 14-inch sub/hoagie/grinder roll.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

rojodi said:


> antipasto sandwich:
> 
> Lettuce, tomatoes, onions, roasted red peppers
> pepperoni, ham, capacola, salami
> provolone cheese
> sweet (and aged) balsamic vinegar and olive oil, dashes of oregano and basil
> 
> on a fresh, baked this morning, 14-inch sub/hoagie/grinder roll.



**drools**


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> **drools**



It was yummy!


----------



## ecogeek

Glad you made it okay! Try usafoods.com.au , I get a lot of stuff there. It is very expensive but when I really need a fix it works. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Seriously, if a friend or family member were to send me a care package of things in the US that I can no longer get here, these would be #1 on my list. LOL. Hard to find Reese's of any kind here! Along with canned pumpkin to make pumpkin pie with (can't get canned pumpkin here!), pumpkin flavored ANYTHING (I miss pumpkin so much! Here they have a squash they call "pumpkin" but it's squash), Sprecher's Root Beer, Nilla Wafers, Velveeta cheese product, Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing, Original/HoneyNut/MultiGrain Cheerios (they have them here but they are way different), Twinkies, Cheetos, graham crackers marshmallows and hershey bars for s'mores - and from the non-food category, Shout Advanced laundry stain remover, Secret gel deodorant, Tresemme 24 hour body conditioner, Q-Tips brand cotton swabs, Mucinex DM, and Always Overnights or Plus Size Maxis with wings! LOL. Things you never knew you'd miss until you couldn't get them anymore!


----------



## Tracyarts

A piece of beef jerky. I'm making a batch this weekend and the first round of trays was done when I woke up this morning.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

My son's Halloween candy...I have to charge him a candy tax...can't be helped. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> My son's Halloween candy...I have to charge him a candy tax...can't be helped. :doh:



I told one of my kids she would have to walk home Friday night if she wasn't willing to give up some of the candy she wouldn't eat anyway


----------



## CleverBomb

We had some candy left over here at Chez Bomb, but no children. While the pets would be quite willing to help us dispose of them, neither the cat nor the dog can digest chocolate safely.

What to do, what to do?

*urp*


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Pancakes topped with cinnamon apples...and a glass of milk


----------



## ScreamingChicken

About to meet up with the Mrs. at Cheddar's for her birthday lunch. We are both thinking Monte Cristos.


----------



## Fuzzy

ScreamingChicken said:


> About to meet up with the Mrs. at Cheddar's for her birthday lunch. We are both thinking Monte Cristos.



Whenever I think Monte Cristo, my brain spawns the fixins for a Hot Brown. I don't have the fixins for a Hot Brown or a Monte Cristo, which is sad because all of the greasy spoons around here don't have a clue to make either. :doh:

I'm enjoying a bowl of Pace medium (with added Tapatio and ranch dressing) with a bag of Tapatio Doritos.


----------



## agnieszka

a bowl of couliflower soup with avocado and garlick dressing


----------



## Fuzzy

McRib. Maybe three.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Cheddar cheese...the sharp stuff


----------



## jakemcduck

I got Dominos coming. Both pizza and pasta.


----------



## fallenj05

Two double cheese burgers from macdonalds with a two liter bottle of coke and a strawberry and cream tart waiting in the fridge:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken, sausage, and shrimp gumbo.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ScreamingChicken said:


> Chicken, sausage, and shrimp gumbo.



That sounds awesome, you lucky duck


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That sounds awesome, you lucky duck


 And I am eating the very last of that batch right now.


----------



## Rojodi

I have to be the ONLY person of Cajun descent that dislikes seafood in his gumbo and jambalaya. Also, no okra...

Had half a deli roast beef sandwich....with 3 pickles


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Rojodi said:


> I have to be the ONLY person of Cajun descent that dislikes seafood in his gumbo and jambalaya. Also, no okra...



That has got to make family get togethers awkward. It's like me telling my family that i hate ravioli.


----------



## Rojodi

ScreamingChicken said:


> That has got to make family get togethers awkward. It's like me telling my family that i hate ravioli.



Not really. My grandfather and one of his brothers never liked okra, and two of their sisters had allergies to it. As for seafood, no one complains, since, well, I tend to replace seafood with more sausage - smoked beef or pepperoni or even smoked kielbasa - and other meat - ham, smoke turkey wings, and meatballs.


----------



## Fuzzy

Gumbo never lasts very long.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tums.. many tums.. i had pizza for lunch.


----------



## shadowedmorning

Sausage McMuffin and as much coffee as I can get my hands on. >.<


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Frozen burritos....meh.


----------



## HottiMegan

Whoppers that were horked out of alex's candy bag. We are swimming in halloween candy since the boys lose interest in the candy two days after halloween.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

1 whole cucumber and one roma tomato cut up with French dressing on top.

I call it a salad.


----------



## Fuzzy

frozen pizza with extra toppings


----------



## penguin

I just had pork chops and salad. Nom nom nom.


----------



## one2one

A zucchini, sweet red pepper, lemon, artichoke casserole with chevre that I made to use up a few things.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Have mercy..... being Thanksgiving I have ate: 
Baked chicken ~ sweet potato casserole ~ green beans ~ a few mashed potatoes

I am gonna have to jog around just to have room for pie and banana pudding.


----------



## shadowedmorning

I am so full... >.<

Turkey, ham, green bean casserole, mashed potatoes, macaroni & cheese, sweet potato casserole, rice & beans, collard greens, pecan pie, & cheesecake. 

I couldn't wait to get home and change into elastic shorts, holy cow. SO GOOD THOUGH. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Did I say Left overs? Yep it is definitely all kinds of left overs..........


----------



## Rojodi

Cousin and her wife opened up their agency office for us - those that are temp workers and office workers - at 11 for a "Black Friday Pit Stop and Get Away From The Family" party. They bought some pizzas from a small mom and pop pizzeria near the office, so we could all have NO LEFTOVERS for lunch. Someone brought in gingerbread and no one's letting me have any (f*cking diabetes!)

Slice of 4 meat pizza - pepperoni, sausage, bacon, and ham
Antipasto
Smell of gingerbread


----------



## one2one

Clam chowder, cheddar bay biscuits, beer battered walleye, and broccoli.

Guess where I'm having lunch.  yum!


----------



## Fuzzy

Rojodi said:


> Cousin and her wife opened up their agency office for us - those that are temp workers and office workers - at 11 for a "Black Friday Pit Stop and Get Away From The Family" party. They bought some pizzas from a small mom and pop pizzeria near the office, so we could all have NO LEFTOVERS for lunch. Someone brought in gingerbread and no one's letting me have any (f*cking diabetes!)
> 
> Slice of 4 meat pizza - pepperoni, sausage, bacon, and ham
> Antipasto
> Smell of gingerbread



I'd be stealing some of that gingerbread..


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A can of Progresso Light Chicken and Cheese Enchilada soup with a some saltine crackers. Much tastier than it has any business being.


----------



## Rojodi

A cousin came into the city from his job at the Iroquois Museum. Dropped off some fry bread...I ripped off a piece, then the son just took the rest, "Saving my life."


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade thai green curry soup with coconut milk and mei fun


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tuna salad kicked up with chipotle mayo and hot sauce.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Home made Chicken and Noodles.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Celery and peanut butter, and milk


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Transgender cookies 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Kettle cooked chips and dip :eat2:


----------



## BCHolly

BIG bag of chocolate m&ms  xxx


----------



## Fuzzy

Snickers with Almond


----------



## luvmybhm

at thanksgiving time i had some of the pop tart brand pumpkin pie flavor pop tarts. they were delish. of course they were a 'limited time only' thing and i have already eaten both the boxes that i had bought. i was at our local food lion store this week and found a generic brand of 'toaster pastries' in pumpkin. i was very excited and decided to try them.

they are ok. not as good as the pop tart version which was spiced-but you could still taste the pumpkin. this off brand is heavy on the nutmeg/spices and you don't really taste pumpkin. still the spice is ok to offset the sweet icing. i will eat the rest, but prob not get more.


----------



## BigCutieLily

A big bowl of homeade tortilla soup with a quesadilla on the side. Soo yummy ~


----------



## LillyBBBW

OMG!!!!! :shocked:

I just ate the most AMAZING fricken thing!! OMG. I casually saw someone suggest on Pintrest to eat Hummus on a Triscuit with a pitted kalamata olive on it. It seems so simple. It's been a long time since I've had hummus but I bought all the ingredients thinking it would be a quick food to eat if I'm hungry and don't feel like doing a lot of prep. omg, so good. Dear Lord. I'm going to be buying and eating more of this. And what do you know, it's good for you!

***moving it up the top of the grocery list***


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG!!!!! :shocked:
> 
> I just ate the most AMAZING fricken thing!! OMG. I casually saw someone suggest on Pintrest to eat Hummus on a Triscuit with a pitted kalamata olive on it. It seems so simple. It's been a long time since I've had hummus but I bought all the ingredients thinking it would be a quick food to eat if I'm hungry and don't feel like doing a lot of prep. omg, so good. Dear Lord. I'm going to be buying and eating more of this. And what do you know, it's good for you!
> 
> ***moving it up the top of the grocery list***



This does sound good....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigCutieLily said:


> A big bowl of homeade tortilla soup with a quesadilla on the side. Soo yummy ~



Yummer! .


----------



## Oona

Had a hankering for Potato Salad. I started it, hubs is finishing it.... and I'm waiting impatiently.


----------



## Rojodi

Nothing! Son came down out of his inner sanctum sanctorum and stole my popcorn, saying, "Saving your life, Dad."


----------



## lille

A slice of the cheesecake that I made on sunday. It was my first attempt and it actually turned out pretty well. It was a little soft when I first cut into it but I let it sit in the refrigerator overnight and then it was perfect.


----------



## luvmybhm

i just had a slice of cold pizza and a diet coke. breakfast of champions!


----------



## Oona

Vegan chocolate cake batter (leftover in the bowl) while the cake is in the oven.


----------



## BigCutieLily

Just had a chicken salad sandwich with waffle fries from chick fil a. Always good :eat2:


----------



## ODFFA

Just had two apples with peanut butter and two Crackerbreads with cream cheese for dinner. Gawwwd it was good :happy:


----------



## dwesterny

Seaweed salad, Kimchi, scorpion roll (eel and tempura shrimp), spicy tuna roll and the obligatory california roll. Washing this down with mead (it was right next to the sake in the liquor store and had a bigger nerd factor so I went for it instead).


----------



## MsBrightside

Cake! Someone in my household attended a cake baking/decorating class at our local bakery and came home with 4 cakes. 

dwesterny: Some of that sounded good, but I'm not sure if I'd be able to handle that particular combination of food items, especially with a mead chaser. Hope you're feeling OK this morning.


----------



## dwesterny

Aside from the kimchi it was a pretty standard sushi meal. The mead was ok with it, not great. I'd like to find sparkling mead I think that might lighten the taste up.


----------



## one2one

Sea Salt Caramel Talenti gelato with Trader Joe's Toasted Coconut Cookie Thins


----------



## LeoGibson

Breakfast from Whataburger. 

2 sausage, egg, and cheese on jalapeño cheddar biscuits. A potato, egg, and cheese taquito and a cinnamon roll. Fueled up and ready to do some work!


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> Breakfast from Whataburger.
> 
> 2 sausage, egg, and cheese on jalapeño cheddar biscuits. A potato, egg, and cheese taquito and a cinnamon roll.


That sounds a lot better than the granola bar I usually have. 



> _Fueled up and ready to do some work!_


I hope you've about got it wrapped up so you can enjoy your days off!


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> That sounds a lot better than the granola bar I usually have.
> 
> I hope you've about got it wrapped up so you can enjoy your days off!



I am already off, I was fueling up for my training session at the gym. Although after we got thorugh with yesterdays MetCon work, I was wishing I had ate something more simple like a granola bar!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Chicken shawarma...so good.


----------



## dwesterny

Breakfast - Peanut butter and honey sandwich with a 4 espresso shot latte. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I had Tim Hortons chili.

The inner foodee in me weeps in shame because it was _gooood_


----------



## jakemcduck

A giant red velvet whoopie pie.


----------



## Rojodi

Mini cornbread "loaf"


----------



## Rojodi

Giant Neapolitan Ice Cream Sandwich!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hawaiian Punch flavored licorice. Yes, it is as awesome as it sounds


----------



## bbwvixen1

Now: nothing 
B4 going to bed: 5 cups of popcorn


----------



## Orchid

Breakfast: a cup of ginger peach tea with cane sugar, toast & butter, soft boiled small egg and a mandarin.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Funyuns .


----------



## GoodDaySir

Well Im boiling a few eggs for egg salad, but I also want some leftover meatloaf, but maybe I'll save that for dinner. I also have a packet of instant mashed potatoes someone gave me and I want to whip those up and then make potato pancakes. But I also want a slice of chocolate cake that my dad gave me.

Basically, I want to be eating everything right now.


----------



## Rojodi

Potato cakes from Arbys. Was supposed to have 4, but the girl dropped one :doh:, so I quickly asked for curly fries. 

I ended up with my deep fried potato goodness


----------



## smithnwesson

I had a very healthy lunch today. It was a salad  mostly croutons & tomatoes.

Really just one big, round crouton covered with tomato sauce ... and some cheese ... FINE, it was a pizza ... I ate a friggin' pizza.


----------



## x0emnem0x

A sausage burrito and a frappe. Yay McDonalds. Now I have to go be stuck at work.


----------



## squeezablysoft

*This was what I ate at the picnic today, cheeseburger, nacho Doritos, Dr. Pepper, chocolate cupcake with rainbow sprinkles and chocolate cupcake with crushed (pea?)nuts. :eat2: Sorry I ate half my dinner before I got my camera out, I was starving. :blush: :*


----------



## CassieLyons

Pan Seared Chicken Breast with Veggies in a Creamy Pesto Sauce over Zoodles with a Chocolate Banana Protein Smoothie for dessert


----------



## Magebear

Two packages of cheddar brats with spicy mustard, on pretzel buns.


----------



## AuntHen

Fresh glazed donuts. I have a love affair with all yeast raised bread products :wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x

My mini pumpkin pies.


----------



## squeezablysoft

x0emnem0x said:


> My mini pumpkin pies.



Ah yes the most wonderful time of the year is once again upon on us-pumpkin spice everhthing season! Hopefully the changing leaves and sweater weather will be coming soon.


----------



## Niceguy84

Fried bananas with ice cream and chocolate sauce!


----------



## Sculptor

These look wonderful. My eyes told me they were tourtière at first because I'm sleepy. How'd they come out? 
:eat2:

I'm having midnight Cheerios.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Sculptor said:


> These look wonderful. My eyes told me they were tourtière at first because I'm sleepy. How'd they come out?
> :eat2:
> 
> I'm having midnight Cheerios.



They were deliciousssS!!!


----------



## Sculptor

x0emnem0x said:


> They were deliciousssS!!!



You cannot go wrong with pumpkin :happy:


----------



## Sculptor

I'm having decaf kona, lemon water from the new one that one of my little trees handed me yesterday, English muffin with low sugar grape jam + no trans fat olive oil/butter blend, and vanilla Greek yogurt with mini chocolate chips. 
I don't really veer from this unless I decide to get wild and have an egg and cheese on an English muffin. I pretty much live on English muffins.
:eat1:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just had a Whopper from Burger King. Om nom nom.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Sculptor said:


> You cannot go wrong with pumpkin :happy:



Isn't that the truth? I quite prefer just to have pumpkin without the crust, I love the filling lol. I've made it before but it didn't turn out right how I wanted to, so I just must try and try again.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

munchin' on some fudgy walnut brownie with vanilla ice cream on top, drizzled with caramel syrup.


----------



## Leem

Fresh homemade bread with butter. OMG the best(grandma's recipe)


----------



## Sculptor

Having cookies right now... Made chocolate chocolate chip cookies last night; no, not stuttering LOL the cocoa-to-flour ratio was so skewed that they're like bete noir or maybe brownie bites. Making bread, pizza dough, and garlic knots tonight. Mixer's getting a workout this weekend.


----------



## Sculptor

x0emnem0x said:


> Isn't that the truth? I quite prefer just to have pumpkin without the crust, I love the filling lol. I've made it before but it didn't turn out right how I wanted to, so I just must try and try again.



I think the trying part is the best: when you leave the kitchen looking like a mad scientist, then you know you've probably learnt something  getting anything right never helped me, anyway lol


----------



## Sculptor

Watching last night's _Westworld_ with decaf kona and 2 Chik-n-minis from that pious fast food place  I'm saving the free lethargy and heartburn for later


----------



## scorpioguy

Ahhhh yes the oxymoron that it is. Chick in mini and then the sluggo feeling that follows


----------



## Sculptor

scorpioguy said:


> Ahhhh yes the oxymoron that it is. Chick in mini and then the sluggo feeling that follows



They're tasty but they're on sweet rolls so it only makes sense that they would be. In New England, I grew up on stuff like Portuguese sweet rolls. Now, I'm starting to get into biscuits, too. These Southerners love biscuits and gravy; first time I tried it, I immediately understood it. I still don't understand the rest of the place, but I'm on board with biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Sculptor

Root beer float


----------



## Rabithen

Leem said:


> Fresh homemade bread with butter. OMG the best(grandma's recipe)



Will you share the recipe?


----------



## Leem

Sure, I have adapted it from the original hand kneading to work with my stand mixer. Pm me and I'll send it to you.

Homemade hot fudge on vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Rojodi

Italian-style chicken and peppers sausage. Was pretty good for a healthy alternative to pork and pork fat sausage.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Well I just had two crispy ranch wraps from McDonald's, and then realized I wanted pizza, too. So while sitting in the drive through, I ordered a pizza on my phone from Pizza Hut ($7 large 2 topping online order deal) and an about to go pick that up. LOL. I wanted Chinese earlier but I was too lazy to go get some. This is a good alternative.


----------



## AmandaLynn

x0emnem0x said:


> Well I just had two crispy ranch wraps from McDonald's, and then realized I wanted pizza, too. So while sitting in the drive through, I ordered a pizza on my phone from Pizza Hut ($7 large 2 topping online order deal) and an about to go pick that up. LOL. I wanted Chinese earlier but I was too lazy to go get some. This is a good alternative.



A double extra cheese pizza from Tom's with black olives and diced tomatoes. But, I know this feeling, it's pouring out here. I have already sent in my dinner order online, ready to pic up at 5:30. LOL


----------



## x0emnem0x

AmandaLynn said:


> A double extra cheese pizza from Tom's with black olives and diced tomatoes. But, I know this feeling, it's pouring out here. I have already sent in my dinner order online, ready to pic up at 5:30. LOL



I did get my chinese today, lunch with mom. But I am legit feeling pizza again! Like, good pizza. Not like... just regular pizza. Maybe taco pizza. Or deep dish. I can't get any good deep dish around here unless I go up to Chicago though. 3 hour drive for one decent pizza is worth it, but also not at the same time. Lmao.


----------



## AmandaLynn

x0emnem0x said:


> I did get my chinese today, lunch with mom. But I am legit feeling pizza again! Like, good pizza. Not like... just regular pizza. Maybe taco pizza. Or deep dish. I can't get any good deep dish around here unless I go up to Chicago though. 3 hour drive for one decent pizza is worth it, but also not at the same time. Lmao.



Tom's is walking distance from the job  I love the New York pizza.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Ordered a two pack of these from Amazon and got them today


View attachment chocolate.jpg


----------



## traceg

Smoked bacon wrapped chicken breast on a bed of wild rice


----------



## socrates74

*Real* Wild Rice? You know the grass not the grain. The black cylinder looking seed they harvest by wacking it off in the bed of a canoe _or_ a _blend_ where they mix it in a blend with other rice(s), which are a *grain*?


----------



## Fleur

Salame di cioccolato!:eat2:


----------



## AmandaLynn

BigCutieFleur said:


> Salame di cioccolato!:eat2:



Can I get some port wine with that?


----------



## Fleur

AmandaLynn said:


> Can I get some port wine with that?



Of course, Prosecco too


----------



## AmandaLynn

BigCutieFleur said:


> Of course, Prosecco too



So delicious.


----------



## Fleur

AmandaLynn said:


> So delicious.




Exactly...:eat2::eat2:


----------



## traceg

A couple bacon mushroom burgers fries and a choc fudge cake from the grocery bakery &#128523;


----------



## Leem

Some homemade Christmas cookies, the recipe title is Granny's filled cookies so good! I think I have eaten about a dozen. I love Christmas time.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Frozen custard with creme de menthe and tiny semi-sweet chocolate chips.


----------



## Fleur

Butter cookies!yum!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fajita chicken soup.


----------



## Deacone

Quorn sausage and eggs, tenderstem brocolli & prosciutto & salami.


----------



## Leem

Homemade chocolate cake (Hershey recipe)and milk. :eat1:


----------



## Tad

Leem said:


> Homemade chocolate cake (Hershey recipe)and milk. :eat1:



Mmmm, sounds good about now! I'm making do with a couple of squares (of 85% cacoa) dark chocolate. Tasty, but not so filling.


----------



## Leem

Chocolate cake with chocolate frosting is my fave.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Ham and Swiss omelet.


----------



## Leem

Shrimp fried rice and spring rolls.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Leem said:


> Shrimp fried rice and spring rolls.




Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tad

Chocolate cookie dipped in chocolate and mint chocolate (leftovers from the company potluck lunch yesterday.)


----------



## Kristal

Chocolate Chunk ice cream :eat1: 

View attachment aaa.jpg


----------



## AmandaLynn

Kristal said:


> Chocolate Chunk ice cream :eat1:



Out of the container again! Love it!


----------



## Fleur

french fries..mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Leem

Just finished frosting the homemade cinnamon rolls I made for Christmas breakfast. Of course I had to try one. So amazing.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Turkey bacon, tomato and cheddar jack frittata.


----------



## Kristal

Domino's Marbled Cookie Brownies


----------



## AmyJo1976

Mmm! I assume that came with a pizza? :eat2:


----------



## Kristal

Of course :eat1:


----------



## AmyJo1976

Perfect!


----------



## socrates74

That reminds me, I need to dedicate the time to master that falafel gyro seen on Deliciousness Destinations, episode Tel Aviv


----------



## Cobra Verde

After Boston Market catering at work - rotisserie chicken, turkey breast, meatloaf, mac y cheese, mashed potatoes, vegetable stuffing, corn, steamed vegetables, cinnamon apples and salad (because I have to watch my boyish figure) - I don't think I'll never need to eat again. I could've been rolled home.

I had a good run while it lasted.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Double extra cheese, tomatoes, and meatball pizza.


----------



## Leem

Yum on the double extra cheese!! I tried a new recipe for brownies, turned out good, a bit under baked, but really aren't under baked brownies the best; soft, chewy and gooey.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Leem said:


> Yum on the double extra cheese!! I tried a new recipe for brownies, turned out good, a bit under baked, but really aren't under baked brownies the best; soft, chewy and gooey.



Everything you bake sounds so incredibly delicious.


----------



## Tracyarts

String cheese and freeze dried strawberry slices. I've become obsessed with freeze dried strawberry and peach slices.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tracyarts said:


> String cheese and freeze dried strawberry slices. I've become obsessed with freeze dried strawberry and peach slices.


 
I love freeze dried strawberries too!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Homemade chili.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Meatloaf stuffed with onions, mushrooms and cheddar and wrapped in bacon.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Frittata with red pepper, red onion, mushrooms, bacon and cheddar. 

View attachment IMG_20170114_101122.jpg


----------



## Leem

I am seeing a trend SC onions, mushrooms,cheese and bacon. Sound delicious. I'll be right over for breakfast.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Salted caramel cheddar. It's good but different.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Cream cheese pancakes topped with butter.


----------



## Saxphon

I left this several days ago, but I don't see it listed. Here it is again .....

Texas Spaghetti. Nice way to warm up a cold evening after work. Sorry, no photos. :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Salad...iceberg lettuce, turkey bacon, tomatoes, sweet peppers, cheddar, parmesean and Italian dressing.


----------



## Leem

Homemade brownies...


----------



## AmandaLynn

Leem said:


> Homemade brownies...



Delicious I am sure


----------



## Leem

Turkish kebab house, traditional Turkish food, so good....kebabs, patlican salad(eggplant roasted and seasoned), farmers salad, fresh Turkish bread sooo delish


----------



## AmyJo1976

Leem said:


> Turkish kebab house, traditional Turkish food, so good....kebabs, patlican salad(eggplant roasted and seasoned), farmers salad, fresh Turkish bread sooo delish


 
Ooh! That sounds sooo good! :eat2:


----------



## LumpySmile

Pizza rolls!


----------



## AmandaLynn

Strawberry cheesecake!!!


----------



## AmyJo1976

AmandaLynn said:


> Strawberry cheesecake!!!



Sounds delish! :eat2:


----------



## socrates74

AmyJo1976 said:


> Sounds delish! :eat2:


Reminds me when I made a half cheese cake, half pumpkin pie in a graham cracker crust pan ( that I scored for $1). User Leem here is my better as a home dessert cook. She has envious skills.


----------



## Tracii

Had Mexican tonight with a friend and we both ate a lot I mean we were eating machines
So I'm sitting on the couch with a stuffed belly and groaning if I have to move.
Think I will take a nap before watching Netflix


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> Sounds delish! :eat2:



It really was


----------



## Leem

Shrimp salad sandwich - never had one before but it was delish


----------



## Tracii

Oreos and coffee.


----------



## Tracyarts

Iced green tea and tiny mandarin oranges (halos, cuties, etc...)


----------



## socrates74

You bought halos AND cuties? Grab some here, Grab some there?


----------



## Tracii

Left over chicken creole.


----------



## Kristal

Tracii said:


> Left over chicken creole.


Sounds yummy 

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976

Kristal said:


> Sounds yummy
> 
> Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk



It does sound good:eat2: I've been munching on popcorn for a while now


----------



## Tracii

Ooooo popcorn.


----------



## AmyJo1976

I'm enjoying a bottle of Merlot with toscano cheese and crackers


----------



## socrates74

The cheese made out of sheep's milk?


----------



## Tracii

Vanilla ice cream with caramel swirl in it and chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Kristal

Tracii said:


> Ooooo popcorn.



I love popcorn :eat1:


----------



## Tracii

I do too Kristal.


----------



## Kristal

Beautiful Avatar Tracii


----------



## Rojodi

Polish style hot dogs


----------



## Tracii

Thanks Kristal I love yours too.
Polish dogs are awesome Rojodi
Any certain brand or style you like best?


----------



## Kristal

Jones's (local brand) is what I always buy 

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976

wheat thins with easy cheese:eat2:


----------



## Tracii

Serbian summer sausage slices, grilled cheese sandwich and tomato & rice soup.


----------



## Kristal

Finishing up my hamburger from 'Quaker Steak and Lube'. 

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Potato chips


----------



## Tracyarts

Mediterranean inspired cabbage salad. Finely sliced green cabbage (like for slaw) with a lemon juice, olive oil, salt, pepper, minced garlic, dried mint and oregano dressing. 

I originally made it to go with supper tonight, but had a craving and ate the entire container just now. I crave the weirdest things sometimes. This week, it's been cabbage.


----------



## Leem

Homemade cheesecake.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Leem said:


> Homemade cheesecake.




I love cheesecake.


----------



## AmyJo1976

AmandaLynn said:


> I love cheesecake.


 
This is a fact!


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> This is a fact!



Yes, it sure is. Strawberry cheesecake is my favorite.


----------



## Kristal

Deli Sandwich out of vending machine at work. :/


----------



## Tracyarts

Nibbling on some smoked Gouda with bacon. 

When we went to the supermarket Saturday, they were having a beer tasting event, and one of the brewery booths had cheeses paired with the beers. I'm not much of a beer drinker, but I'm a serious cheese eater. So, I tasted the cheeses and liked the smokey bacon Gouda so much that I bought the biggest wedge they had in the deli.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pad Thai Chicken


----------



## Tracii

Jalapeno tortilla chips and dipping them in re fried beans with more jalapenos.
Not really hungry but they look so good I can't help it.


----------



## Kristal

Tracii said:


> Jalapeno tortilla chips and dipping them in re fried beans with more jalapenos.
> Not really hungry but they look so good I can't help it.


... on way to store to pick up some Jalapeno tortilla chips and refried beans with Jalapenos in it...

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Jalapeno tortilla chips and dipping them in re fried beans with more jalapenos.
> Not really hungry but they look so good I can't help it.



This explains a lot *poke*


----------



## Tracii

Looks like you do your share of snacking Amanda LOLOL


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Looks like you do your share of snacking Amanda LOLOL



I sure do!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ben & Jerry's Coffee Caramel Fudge Non-Dairy


----------



## Rojodi

Leftover ziti with sausage, peppers, and onion sauce.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Red velvet cupcakes.


----------



## Tracii

Cajun red chili with rice 2 bowls.
1 hotdog and a side of smoked corn.


----------



## AuntHen

Vanilla and chocolate ice cream cone :eat1:

Triple scoop


----------



## Tracii

I'm so jealous fat9276.


----------



## Kristal

Mountain Dew (Live Wire) 

and Chili dog (from vending machine) :/

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojodi

Regular fries from Five Guys

Venti Skinny Mocha
Venti Iced Water
Large Cherry Pibb Xtra


----------



## Tracii

Tacos from Qdoba.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Tacos from Qdoba.



You mean a lot of tacos from Qdoba, don't you?


----------



## Tracii

Only had six Amanda I was good I promise.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Only had six Amanda I was good I promise.


 Only six!


----------



## Tracii

Only six I did get a burrito to go so I will have it for lunch tomorrow.
I had a big lunch so maybe I wasn't all that hungry.
Six was perfect.


----------



## traceg

Im having smoked chicken breasts wrapped in bacon with pasta alfredo and a double chocolate cake with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Fantasist

Just had an amazing Indian buffet.:eat2: 

View attachment IMG_1624.JPG


----------



## traceg

Oooh that looks so good!!


----------



## AmandaLynn

Fantasist said:


> Just had an amazing Indian buffet.:eat2:





Wow beautiful!!


----------



## Tracii

Looks good to me.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Custard and oh yeah, more custard.


----------



## Tracii

I'm not surprised.
Penn Station Italian sausage sub fries and a drink.


----------



## Champaigne

Cheetos - Cheddar Jalapeno


----------



## Tracii

Smoked sausage with peppers and onions all cooked in my smoker out back


----------



## Fantasist

Tracii said:


> Smoked sausage with peppers and onions all cooked in my smoker out back



That sounds so good. Wish I had a smoker.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Home made burritos and I broke out the margarita maker.


----------



## Tracii

Did some green beans & taters in a cast iron skillet in the smoker too.
Super yummy but a margarita sounds soo good right now.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Did some green beans & taters in a cast iron skillet in the smoker too.
> Super yummy but a margarita sounds soo good right now.



These margaritas came out a little stiffer than I intended.


----------



## Tracii

Ha ha a little tipsy are we?


----------



## LumpySmile

Corn chips and canned tamales..... Don't judge. Cupboards are bare and it's only 5 miles to the gas station as opposed to 15 to the grocery store! haha!


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Ha ha a little tipsy are we?



A little, I haven't made margaritas in a while so I am probably out of practice. A little bit more ice kind of sorts it out.


----------



## traceg

Having seafood lasagne followed by a chocolate, butterscotch cheesecake:eat2:


----------



## Tracii

Ruffles potato chips (with a sprinkle of cajun spice) and beer cheese.yum yum.


----------



## Kristal

Tracii said:


> Ruffles potato chips (with a sprinkle of cajun spice) and beer cheese.yum yum.


Sounds very tasty. 

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## traceg

Ohhhh that sounds good&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## squeezablysoft

Cheese and bacon omelette with pancakes drenched in strawberry AND blueberries syrups! One if the best meals I ever ate! Took this selfie while eating it, look really fat in this pic so it kinda looks like a cause and effect thing lol. 

View attachment P_20170419_212039.jpg


View attachment P_20170419_212105.jpg


----------



## Fantasist

Shiitake mushroom pizza &#127829; 

View attachment FullSizeRender.jpg


----------



## traceg

Looks so Amazing!!:eat1:


----------



## AmandaLynn

Fantasist said:


> Shiitake mushroom pizza &#55356;&#57173;





I would probably need two of those.


----------



## traceg

Lol *poke poke*


----------



## AmandaLynn

DQ, a lot of DQ! And I am getting more to go.


----------



## AmandaLynn

For the record, I have been thinking about this for days. It was everything I thought it would be. 

One minor complaint, its a bit more pricey here than back home.


----------



## Fantasist

Two fried chicken sandwiches and all the mashed potatoes and gravy. My love affair with gravy just keeps getting stronger. &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## Tracii

Gravy is its own food group Fantasist.
Amanda glad it was all you hoped for.LOL


----------



## VVET

Had a DQ banana split, wonderful, yum.


----------



## traceg

Two different types of pizza and a bacon,cheese stuffed cheesebread just cause i couldnt pick just one :blush:


----------



## Orchid

Salmon patties.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

a piece of angel food cake with crushed pineapple cake baked in it. Also some leftover mashed potatoes- easy breakfast


----------



## Orchid

Crackers & cream cheese with a cup of peach tea w/brown sugar.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> a piece of angel food cake with crushed pineapple cake baked in it. Also some leftover mashed potatoes- easy breakfast



I also love cake for breakfast.


----------



## Tracii

Snickers Candy bar and a Vanilla milkshake.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Snickers Candy bar and a Vanilla milkshake.



*poke poke*


----------



## AmandaLynn

Another after work trip to DQ!!!!


----------



## traceg

Thats requires a "poke poke"


----------



## Fuzzy

Nothing at the moment. That's the problem. I want pizza, but I'm out of range for delivery. Dominos has a Brooklyn style "floppy" crust that I love, but I'd have to walk out to the car and drive there. *sulk*


----------



## Tracii

Amanda is hooked on DQ now ha ha.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Amanda is hooked on DQ now ha ha.



I really am!! This is all BBW MeganLynn44DD's fault.


----------



## VVET

DQ's banana splits are delicious.


----------



## Tracii

AmandaLynn said:


> I really am!! This is all BBW MeganLynn44DD's fault.



Megan is such a bad influence huh? LOLOL


----------



## Rojodi

Slice of chocolate fudge cake and a glass of milk, to counteract the allergen in the organic tomato sauce I had for dinner.

Hours later and I'm sweating, I have a rash on my leg, and it's so well worth it. Sausage and peppers ziti...mmmmm


----------



## Iannathedriveress

BBQ Chicken Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## traceg

Hmmmm that sounds so good right now!


----------



## Fuzzy

gumbo ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## AmandaLynn

Fuzzy said:


> gumbo ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Gumbo you say?


----------



## traceg

Hmmm yummy!


----------



## traceg

Fantasist said:


> Two fried chicken sandwiches and all the mashed potatoes and gravy. My love affair with gravy just keeps getting stronger. &#65533;&#65533;



Youve gotta love gravy


----------



## squeezablysoft

Wendy's double cheeseburger bacon cheese baked potato and a chocolate Frosty. Dave Thomas was certainly a BHM who knew his burgers! 

View attachment P_20170520_132718.jpg


----------



## traceg

squeezablysoft said:


> Wendy's double cheeseburger bacon cheese baked potato and a chocolate Frosty. Dave Thomas was certainly a BHM who knew his burgers!



So true! I love them:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Vanilla ice cream chipped in chocolate on a stick...X 2


----------



## Fuzzy

AmandaLynn said:


> Gumbo you say?



I'd do anything for gumbo..


----------



## AmandaLynn

Fuzzy said:


> I'd do anything for gumbo..




Me too. For the real deal anyway. Not for what passes for gumbo around here.


----------



## traceg

Having roast beef, carrots , cheesey mashed potatoes with fresh biscuits and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## SSBHM

Not sure why, just sounded so good. And, it is! :eat1:


----------



## plushkitty

Finishing off a bag of buffalo wing flavor Pretzel Crisps. They're so good, tangy and spicy and salty and crispy! I want a milkshake but everything's closed now. 

SSBHM, got a recipe for that sausage gravy? I've always wanted to try real Southern style biscuits and gravy. I dislike brown gravy, but I love sausage, so I think it would be worth a try.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Back at Wendy's.Idk bout this Frosty though there isn't as much flavor as usual and it seems like it's melting unusually fast and really frothy like they put too much air in or something. Cheeseburger is perfect as always though.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I'm kinda proud of myself a couple years ago I was still getting kids meals now I can take on double cheeseburger.


----------



## AuntHen

Fuzzy said:


> I'd do anything for gumbo..




FUZZY!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Rojodi

Bologna sandwich.

Tonight's dinner will have top sirloin. Why? Because I went to the market to get fresh fruit and vegetables, walked past the meats and saw top sirloin the same price as my bologna! I love unadvertised specials.


----------



## Rojodi

"Heat Wave" Doritos.

It's cold and rainy, and I'm sweating. Yeah, they're that hot! Am I going to throw them out? Hell no!


----------



## Fantasist

1/2 price Cheeseburgers from Sonic


----------



## AmandaLynn

Fantasist said:


> 1/2 price Cheeseburgers from Sonic



Love it! For the record, there is no amount of Sonic I could not eat, even when I was thinner.


----------



## Fuzzy

fat9276 said:


> FUZZY!!!!!!! :bounce:



You just made my night with that bouncy smiley that nobody but Dims has.


----------



## Fuzzy

plushkitty said:


> SSBHM, got a recipe for that sausage gravy? I've always wanted to try real Southern style biscuits and gravy. I dislike brown gravy, but I love sausage, so I think it would be worth a try.



I like to use Jimmy Dean maple sausage in my cream gravy recipe. I use the 3-3-3 recipe: 3 tablespoons butter, 3 tablespoons flour, 3 cups milk (or canned milk)(or half n half)

Melt butter in a saucepan over medium heat. Add flour and mix until the roux is slightly golden. add more butter if it clumps together. Season with salt and pepper. Add milk, and wisk occasionally to keep flour from sticking to the bottom. Heat until gravy thickens to desired consistency. 

Enjoy.


----------



## plushkitty

Fuzzy said:


> I like to use Jimmy Dean maple sausage in my cream gravy recipe. I use the 3-3-3 recipe: 3 tablespoons butter, 3 tablespoons flour, 3 cups milk (or canned milk)(or half n half)
> 
> Melt butter in a saucepan over medium heat. Add flour and mix until the roux is slightly golden. add more butter if it clumps together. Season with salt and pepper. Add milk, and wisk occasionally to keep flour from sticking to the bottom. Heat until gravy thickens to desired consistency.
> 
> Enjoy.



Thank you! Do you crumble the sausage up and mix it in, or keep it in chunks and pour the gravy on top?


----------



## Fuzzy

plushkitty said:


> Thank you! Do you crumble the sausage up and mix it in, or keep it in chunks and pour the gravy on top?



I've always crumbled into the gravy, but I may experiment with your suggestion.

I've also used dried beef. However, don't salt your gravy and rinse each slice of beef prior to shredding and putting in the gravy. The beef has enough salt to gag a moose if you don't rinse it first.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Just made mashed potatoes packet says it serves 4 plus I added a whole stick of butter tried adding some cheese but the cheese was a bit hard so I basically have a thick cheese pancake still tastes good though wanna make a bet on how much of this I can eat?  

View attachment P_20170604_181504.jpg


----------



## SSBHM

Is it me or are they smaller than they used to be?

Fortunately the two large orders of fries and three large chocolate shakes helped to fill me up. 

The portions just seem small though. What does everybody else think?


----------



## Fuzzy

SSBHM said:


> Is it me or are they smaller than they used to be?
> 
> Fortunately the two large orders of fries and three large chocolate shakes helped to fill me up.
> 
> The portions just seem small though. What does everybody else think?



They do seem smaller. I think when MickeyDs ran that special with the mac jr and the grand mac was when the big mac got down sized.


----------



## Rojodi

Leftover spiral ham on a soft Italian sandwich roll with pineapple and spinach, light mayo on top.


----------



## jakemcduck

Toll House cookies. A lot of them.


----------



## Tracyarts

Whole rye bread (the imported kind that's wrapped up like a brick), toasted, spread with dill cucumber spreadable cheese, a layer of very thinly sliced cucumber, a layer of mashed smoked sardines in olive oil, a sprinkle of dried dill, and a generous drizzle of lemon juice. 

Seems way more fancy than it is, but not much more involved than avocado toast.


----------



## Tracii

Had chicken piquant over rice and garlic toast yum yum.
Had a piece of spice cake and 1 scoop of ice cream too.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Had chicken piquant over rice and garlic toast yum yum.
> Had a piece of spice cake and 1 scoop of ice cream too.



Only one scoop? Really?


----------



## AmyJo1976

AmandaLynn said:


> Only one scoop? Really?


 
Maybe it was a really big scoop


----------



## Fuzzy

oooh... i gots a recipe for spice cake cookies... somewhere


Leftovers tonight..


----------



## Tracii

Oh Y'all are soo bad you know that tho'.LOLOL
I'm a dainty little thing and never eat too much in public.........................maybe.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Cheese and crackers for me tonight. I've been craving them all day!:eat2:


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> Cheese and crackers for me tonight. I've been craving them all day!:eat2:



Hopefully a lot of cheese and many crackers.


----------



## Tracii

Take a lot of crackers to fill her up right Amanda?
I have done some serious damage to this box tonight.
Just couldn't help it LOL 

View attachment 004 (500x334).jpg


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Take a lot of crackers to fill her up right Amanda?
> I have done some serious damage to this box tonight.
> Just couldn't help it LOL



*poke poke*


----------



## AmyJo1976

AmandaLynn said:


> Hopefully a lot of cheese and many crackers.



I have plenty of both!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tracii said:


> Take a lot of crackers to fill her up right Amanda?
> I have done some serious damage to this box tonight.
> Just couldn't help it LOL



It doesn't look very damaged lol!


----------



## plushkitty

I went to the Indian buffet today, and oh my god I was so full. Everything they make at that restaurant is so, so good. They don't skimp on spices the way some Indian restaurants do. Pakoras, saag, chana masala, paneer matar, chicken tikka masala, all the fresh hot naan you want, khoya burfi, gulab jamun! It's one of the few places where I'll actually stuff myself to the point of discomfort. Need to have some free time afterward to come home and take a nap though.

I'll miss Karma so much when I move.  They'll miss me too, I've been a regular for years because my Indian food addiction is real.


----------



## AmyJo1976

plushkitty said:


> I went to the Indian buffet today, and oh my god I was so full. Everything they make at that restaurant is so, so good. They don't skimp on spices the way some Indian restaurants do. Pakoras, saag, chana masala, paneer matar, chicken tikka masala, all the fresh hot naan you want, khoya burfi, gulab jamun! It's one of the few places where I'll actually stuff myself to the point of discomfort. Need to have some free time afterward to come home and take a nap though.
> 
> I'll miss Karma so much when I move.  They'll miss me too, I've been a regular for years because my Indian food addiction is real.


 
You have an Indian buffet where you live and you're moving lol!


----------



## plushkitty

AmyJo1976 said:


> You have an Indian buffet where you live and you're moving lol!



I knooooow. T_T But I just can't find work around here, and housing costs are ridiculous. If I'm ever going to get a career and a comfortable place of my own, I have to go where the work is and where an entry-level employee can afford to live somewhere other than gangland, a building that should have been condemned twenty years ago, or right next to an airport. I'm not asking for much, a one bedroom apartment, two bedrooms with a roommate, or even a studio apartment in decent condition would be great.


----------



## AmyJo1976

plushkitty said:


> I knooooow. T_T But I just can't find work around here, and housing costs are ridiculous. If I'm ever going to get a career and a comfortable place of my own, I have to go where the work is and where an entry-level employee can afford to live somewhere other than gangland, a building that should have been condemned twenty years ago, or right next to an airport. I'm not asking for much, a one bedroom apartment, two bedrooms with a roommate, or even a studio apartment in decent condition would be great.


 
Wow, I don't blame you! Well, hopefully you can find a place where there's another Indian buffet to call home that doesn't fit those descriptions


----------



## plushkitty

AmyJo1976 said:


> Wow, I don't blame you! Well, hopefully you can find a place where there's another Indian buffet to call home that doesn't fit those descriptions



Thanks, I hope so too.  Positive thinking!


----------



## AmyJo1976

plushkitty said:


> Thanks, I hope so too.  Positive thinking!


 
Exactly!


----------



## Tracii

PK I hope you find a nice place to live and that the job is what you want.
Most Indian places are pretty good from my experience.
Some better than others but all are good. I try to find the ones that are a family owned place those just seem better.


----------



## Fantasist

Decided I wanted one small bag of buttery popcorn....then decided I needed another bag of buttery popcorn...then my mouth was too salty and buttery so just finished off a bag of M&Ms. One thing leads to another.


----------



## Rojodi

NOT the free strawberry shortcake I received when I purchased some pastries at a farmers' market this afternoon. 

Damn kid! OMG I have diabetes, so he has to save my life by eating it. 

MEAN CHILD!


----------



## squeezablysoft

PIZZZZZA HUUUUUUT! I'm basically high rn lol. 

View attachment P_20170618_202915.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Got a quart of Cajun red chili from my fave Cajun place which comes with a quart of white rice and a loaf of garlic French bread.
Yummo


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Got a quart of Cajun red chili from my fave Cajun place which comes with a quart of white rice and a loaf of garlic French bread.
> Yummo




I miss really good Cajun food.


----------



## Tracii

The guy that started this place was an actual Cajun and his food was based on what his Momma made.
I have been to Louisiana and I loved the pork rind stands beside the hwy.


----------



## Fuzzy

Cracker Barrel does an amazing blackened catfish.


----------



## LumpySmile

Cracker Barrel does an amazing turkey noodle soup too, if you're lucky enough to eat there on a night they have it.

I can't get enough of their Momma's Pancake breakfast! They will scramble your eggs with cheese if you ask them to. And their turkey sausage is AMAZING

Damn, now I want Cracker Barrel.... Or Waffle House


----------



## plushkitty

Eating divinity, nom nom nom. It's hard to find and harder to make, so I buy it when I see it.


----------



## Leem

Made this yesterday. So good. I love cake:eat2: 

View attachment IMG_0116.jpg


----------



## AmandaLynn

Leem said:


> Made this yesterday. So good. I love cake:eat2:




Wow! That is amazing!


----------



## Rojodi

Toasted bagel with butter


----------



## Tracii

That cake looks soo good !!


----------



## plushkitty

Just got back from the local Greek festival full of good food.  I went with my mom and we split everything so as to try lots of different food before we got full. Spanokopita, saganaki, grilled seasoned lamb with pita and Greek salad, and pastries! The kataifi and walnut cake were good, but oh my god, the baklava. Whoever made this year's baklava is a culinary artist and should be hailed as such. Syrupy, buttery, crisp filo and soft walnut paste. I would have bought another piece but it was so rich I didn't think I could take it.


----------



## AmandaLynn

plushkitty said:


> Just got back from the local Greek festival full of good food.  I went with my mom and we split everything so as to try lots of different food before we got full. Spanokopita, saganaki, grilled seasoned lamb with pita and Greek salad, and pastries! The kataifi and walnut cake were good, but oh my god, the baklava. Whoever made this year's baklava is a culinary artist and should be hailed as such. Syrupy, buttery, crisp filo and soft walnut paste. I would have bought another piece but it was so rich I didn't think I could take it.



I love spanokopita.


----------



## Van

Red Velvet Cream Cheese Oreo cookies. They are so damn addicting.


----------



## Van

I just had 5 slices of Philly steak pizza. I just love food.


----------



## Van

Just ate a half qt. of ice cream.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Food is the greatest thing since sliced bread! Er, I mean food is neater than peanut butter (I've not heard that expression outside my family, "neatest thing since peanut butter", anybody else ever heard it or did my family make it up?). What I mean is, food is my jam! Ok, I'm giving up now before I get in a pickle, this post is toast.


----------



## Tracii

Stuffed green peppers ,corn and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Van

Sounds good Tracii.


----------



## Tracii

I have made better stuffed peppers but they were decent.
I usually do yellow bell peppers or Anaheim chili peppers and stuff them but all I had was green bell peppers.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Cheeseburgers.


----------



## Tracii

More than one I hope. *poke*


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> More than one I hope. *poke*




Always more than one.


----------



## Tracii

Good you know I worry you aren't getting enough to eat baby.


----------



## plushkitty

Trader Joe's Mocha Joe-Joes. Yummy!


----------



## Tracii

Tater chips and french onion dip right at the moment.
Have a bottle of habanero hot sauce on the side.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Good you know I worry you aren't getting enough to eat baby.



Mmmhmmmmm sure.


----------



## Tracii

I do Amanda


----------



## BigElectricKat

I had a Cinnamon Drop Scone from Kaldi's. Damn that thing is good!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tracii said:


> Tater chips and french onion dip right at the moment.
> Have a bottle of habanero hot sauce on the side.


'
One of my ultimate temptations- minus the hot sauce

Try that dip with some salty mini pretzels- that's good, too.



Flip side crackers and spinach dip- I strongly recommend that for a change of pace


----------



## Tad

Just finished strawberries over ginger ice cream, and one those went together so-so-so well. Yum!


----------



## plushkitty

Oooh, where did you get ginger ice cream?


----------



## Fuzzy

lasagna fixins stuffed peppers.. experimenting..


----------



## Tracii

Went to MOD Pizza for lunch so I am munching on the leftovers.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Went to MOD Pizza for lunch so I am munching on the leftovers.




How many pizzas did you have?


----------



## Tracii

We bought 5 for the office and there were 2 pieces left so I ate them.
I guess I had 1 and a half


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> We bought 5 for the office and there were 2 pieces left so I ate them.
> I guess I had 1 and a half




So wonderful *poke*


----------



## AuntHen

I made a veggie-tofu stir fry, served over steamed Japanese sticky rice. So good! :eat1:


----------



## Rojodi

A reasonable serving of peppermint stick ice cream my sister found this afternoon!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Just picked up an order of chicken fried rice and general Tso's. Smells so good!


----------



## Tracii

That sounds good Amy.
I stopped by Gold Star Chili on the way home got two coneys and a large 4 way chili.


----------



## AmandaLynn

It's been about a week, so I am considering a trip to DQ. Though, it's just far enough to make me consider a couple of burgers and a shake from the diner. Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## AmyJo1976

I would take the diner over DQ any day unless I'm just craving a blizzard. I like unique food rather than chain stuff, even if it's a place I frequent. Just me


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> I would take the diner over DQ any day unless I'm just craving a blizzard. I like unique food rather than chain stuff, even if it's a place I frequent. Just me



Ordinary I would agree, the Blizzard is the catch. I am feeling a bit lazy too. I just called in a diner order, I will head over and pick it up in 10 minutes.


----------



## AmyJo1976

AmandaLynn said:


> Ordinary I would agree, the Blizzard is the catch. I am feeling a bit lazy too. I just called in a diner order, I will head over and pick it up in 10 minutes.


 
It sounds like you agree


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> It sounds like you agree




My full belly agrees!


----------



## Tad

plushkitty said:


> Oooh, where did you get ginger ice cream?



T&T, a spin-off of the Loblaws chain, aimed at the chinese community (note: this is all in Canada)


----------



## ditzygirl

Amanda I hope you got lots of food in that belly !!!


----------



## plushkitty

Tad said:


> T&T, a spin-off of the Loblaws chain, aimed at the chinese community (note: this is all in Canada)



Ahh, I live in the US. Still, looking at an Asian market is a great idea! I don't think we have a Chinese market nearby, but I know there's a Japanese market. *makes note on Things to Do list* Ooh, and I bet I can get the stuff there for this lovely chilled noodle dish I had at a Japanese-run noodle shop a while back.


----------



## AmyJo1976

sharp chedder and Gnarli Head merlot


----------



## Tad

Music festival we were at got paused as a line of thunderstorms went through, so went and got a cone of chocolate ice cream to eat in the rain. I was already wearing a rain poncho, so I figured even if some of it washed off, no harm done.


----------



## Fuzzy

Flamin' Hot Fritos. Because Fritos.


----------



## traceg

A couple of double cheese burger fries and a reeces blizzard for dessert


----------



## Fuzzy

Walmart brand peanut butter trail mix. :wubu:


----------



## Jeannie

A bowl of wild blueberries, frozen, but slightly thawed, mixed with a large cold orange, chopped up and drizzled with a generous amount of honey. Topped with almonds. 

Heaven. :eat2:


----------



## AmandaLynn

Jeannie said:


> A bowl of wild blueberries, frozen, but slightly thawed, mixed with a large cold orange, chopped up and drizzled with a generous amount of honey. Topped with almonds.
> 
> Heaven. :eat2:



Sounds delicious.


----------



## traceg

Im having bar-b-que chicken breasts,poutine,ceaser salad and as much apple crumble covered in vanilla ice as i can stuff in my tummy lol


----------



## plushkitty

Jeannie said:


> A bowl of wild blueberries, frozen, but slightly thawed, mixed with a large cold orange, chopped up and drizzled with a generous amount of honey. Topped with almonds.
> 
> Heaven. :eat2:



_Wild_ blueberries? Oh my god, I am so jealous! Pretty much the only wild fruit I can find in decent quantities here are prickly pears, and they ripen at the hottest time of the year. They're tasty, but I hate the heat so mostly I don't bother gathering them.


----------



## Jeannie

plushkitty said:


> _Wild_ blueberries? Oh my god, I am so jealous! Pretty much the only wild fruit I can find in decent quantities here are prickly pears, and they ripen at the hottest time of the year. They're tasty, but I hate the heat so mostly I don't bother gathering them.



Wild blueberries from Maine! The brand is Wyman's and I buy them at Sprouts. They taste good but I buy them for their outstanding nutritional profile. They are always (daily) the base of my fruit bowls or smoothies. The chopped up oranges with nuts and honey (sometimes banana and apple, etc...) is the heavenly flavor. 

Link to Wyman's... http://www.wymans.com/product/blueberries/wild-blueberries

From Anthony William's blog-



> Wild blueberries: These little gems are the top health tonic you can find. Turn to wild blueberries for immune system support, tissue repair, anti-aging, digestive cleansing, ADHD management, extraction of heavy metals from your system...the list goes on. You also want these in your toolkit for prevention of brain diseases such as Alzheimer's. Perfect in smoothies, wild blueberries are frequently found in the frozen section of your local grocery store. (Don't confuse them with their cultivated cousins, which are larger, slightly lighter in color, and still healthy, just not anywhere near as life-changing.




P.S. - *Plushkitty*, I hear ya about the heat!! It has been BRUTAL!  If my wild blueberry consumption depended on actually picking them (or any other fruit), I'd never get a bite! Buy them frozen and mix them with fresh fruits of your choice. Top with honey and nuts. :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

Butternut donut from Dunkin Donuts


----------



## Champaigne

Boiled corn on the cob. So good.


----------



## Tracyarts

Bean salad. Some people call it cowboy caviar, or Texas caviar. To me it's just bean salad.


----------



## Tracii

Darn now I want a 3 bean salad.LOLOL


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Hmmm...I had a tasty spicy italian sub from Subway on wheat flatbread for lunch plus a little bag of Lays bagel with the works flavored kettle chips.

I wasn't all that impressed with the chips but the sammich was satisfying as I sat outside reading at lunch time.

Not sure what I want for dinner yet.:happy:


----------



## DragonFly

Hummus... I think in the last few months I have eaten a swimming pool full of hummus. With baby carrots, or celrey.. lots and lots of celery.


----------



## AuntHen

Stuffing my fat face with the 2nd best fries I have ever had (duck fat fries with rosemary still take the cake) :eat1:


----------



## squeezablysoft

I ate 3 ham salad sandwiches today, plus a huge hunk of cake and a bunch of candy. Being in the path of hurricane Irma is doing wonders for my stress eating tendencies.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Wings, potato skins, mozzarella, sticks, beer. I love football season.


----------



## jakemcduck

They're still grilling, so I'm not turning anything down. Burgers, hotdogs, fries, burgers, hotdogs, fries, burgers, hotdogs, fries . . .


----------



## DragonFly

Coconut vanilla Greek yogurt <3


----------



## BurgerMePlease

My son always asks me to make him a peanut butter pie for his birthday so of course I'm stuffing my face with it! So good! 

View attachment IMG_20171106_210305.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

BurgerMePlease said:


> My son always asks me to make him a peanut butter pie for his birthday so of course I'm stuffing my face with it! So good!


 
OMG! I want that!:eat2:


----------



## LeoGibson

No kidding! Thats a seriously yummy looking pie.


----------



## traceg

2lbs of gingersnap cookies &#128513;


----------



## Orchid

Enjoy those cookies!
Me just some apple sauce had rootcanal done today so no chewing...


----------



## Tad

Ouch Orchid -- but I hope that if you were in pain this clears it up!

I'm eating leftover meatloaf and mashed potatoes. Which are super yummy so I'm pretty happy about this  (and also having yogurt, celery, a banana and a chocolate-chip-oatmeal cookie)


----------



## BurgerMePlease

Made and indulged in these yummy Reese's peanut butter cup pretzel bites 

View attachment IMG_20171211_143058_844.jpg


----------



## AmandaLynn

BurgerMePlease said:


> Made and indulged in these yummy Reese's peanut butter cup pretzel bites



Amazing!!!


----------



## Kristal

traceg said:


> Im having bar-b-que chicken breasts,poutine,ceaser salad and as much apple crumble covered in vanilla ice as i can stuff in my tummy lol



plus birthday cake

Happy Birthday


----------



## Kristal

An entire yellow cake with chocolate fudge frosting :eat1: 

View attachment IMG_20171209_112744.jpg


----------



## nugget34

xmas ham so good 

View attachment HAm.JPG


----------



## plushkitty

Homemade hot cocoa with Irish cream, a couple springerle, and a big frosted sugar cookie.  I love the Christmas season! And the fact that it's finally, _finally_ cold enough for hot cocoa here.

If you're okay with a little alcohol and you like sweet liquors, you must try hot cocoa with a glug of Irish cream! It's amazing.


----------



## Rojodi

Banana nut bread from a holiday luncheon at work.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chorizo, egg & cheese breakfast taco with salsa.


----------



## Tracii

Everybody has posted some awesome food pics.
Peanut butter pie is my fave pie of all time. Key Lime is a close second.
The cake and Reese's pretzels look yummy.
I love chorizo so that breakfast taco sounds great too.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Everybody has posted some awesome food pics.
> Peanut butter pie is my fave pie of all time. Key Lime is a close second.
> The cake and Reese's pretzels look yummy.
> I love chorizo so that breakfast taco sounds great too.




This explains a lot. *poke*


----------



## Rojodi

Free Five Guys fries...I got Christmas'd!


----------



## Orchid

A slice of fruitcake.


----------



## bigwideland

4 ice cream sandwich, and 24 cinnamon donuts with double cream dip.


----------



## traceg

Had prime rib with horseradish, garlic mashed potatoes with gravy, garlic shrimp, mixed veggies and for dessert a berry crumble in cream and caramel apple cake just cause


----------



## AmyJo1976

traceg said:


> Had prime rib with horseradish, garlic mashed potatoes with gravy, garlic shrimp, mixed veggies and for dessert a berry crumble in cream and caramel apple cake just cause


 
Now that's a spread worth posting! :eat2:


----------



## Tracii

traceg thats sounds like a really nice dinner.
AmyJo and I are mad you didn't invite us LOL


----------



## traceg

Lol , it was a really nice dinner Tracii and im sorry i and i would cook a nice meal for you and AmyJo anytime! Im sure we would have a fantastic time!


----------



## jcas50

shrimp scampi, yellow rice, salad w italian dressing, orange mango juice


----------



## Tracii

Red beans and rice with smoked sausage and a salad


----------



## In to it

Not eating right now but Sherrie said at breakfast she felt like some Wendy's for lunch. She just gave me a note on what she wants, 2 triple Dave's with cheese, 2 large fries a Large Chocolate Frosty and a Large Coke.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Red beans and rice with smoked sausage and a salad





Salad? You? Salad cake may be. *poke*


----------



## squeezablysoft

In to it said:


> Not eating right now but Sherrie said at breakfast she felt like some Wendy's for lunch. She just gave me a note on what she wants, 2 triple Dave's with cheese, 2 large fries a Large Chocolate Frosty and a Large Coke.



 Same for me, lots of mayo on the burgers and ketchup for the fries, please! :eat2:


----------



## LeoGibson

Leftovers from this feast I cooked Wednesday. :eat2:


----------



## AmyJo1976

LeoGibson said:


> Leftovers from this feast I cooked Wednesday. :eat2:


 
OMG! That looks great! :eat2:


----------



## Tracii

I would have helped eat the leftovers Leo.


----------



## LeoGibson

AmyJo1976 said:


> OMG! That looks great! :eat2:



Thank you! It came out really well. Smoking meat is another one of my hobbies I really relax with and enjoy on my days off. 



Tracii said:


> I would have helped eat the leftovers Leo.



I would have been more than happy to share!


----------



## In to it

My Sherrie just finished off a whole Lasagna and a large bottle of Coke, very impressive. When she wakes up from her nap I have a dozen of her favourite Boston Creme doughnuts while she watches TV tonight.


----------



## Rojodi

Soft Dutch cocoa cookies, helps me deal with a food allergy.


----------



## jakemcduck

Thin Mints!


----------



## DragonFly

Jelly Beans, Jelly Beans, Jelly Beans. 

Some people love the spring because of the ramps, the asparagus, the new crops of veggies.... but the real magic of spring approaching is ... 

The Jelly Bean


----------



## santacloud

I am eating pasta with tomato sauce


----------



## hommecreux

I wish I had taken a picture of what I'm eating right now.... but I'll try my best to paint the picture of what it looked like in words...

Imagine a 40" x 28" propane grill sitting on top of a deck... the delicous smell of meats being grilled to crispy perfection with wafts of cajun spices, and salts, and fat dripping down to the burners being gently blown into your face. Upon opening the grill top to inspect the source of this mouth watering cavalcade of aromas, you are greeted with chicken, 1/2lb burgers, and green apple stuffed sausages. The entire grilltop is covered in a veritable sea of savory meaty goodness that you only have to wait a few more minutes to finish cooking on the gently carbonized grilltop that is impressing it with the grill marks. Only a moment after opening up the grill, the full range of smells in all it's glory fills your nostrils with an intoxicating aroma..... your eyes can't stop looking at the over 30lbs of sweet, savory, salty goodness that you're about to indulge in. Inside the house.... You've already prepared the fixings for your meat.... on the stovetop sits a pot with 20lbs of homemade mashed potatoes that you imbewed with 1lb of butter, 1lb of cream cheese, 4 cups of whole milk, salt and pepper, and just a hint of jalapeno finely diced and fried with onion. On the side is a whole pan of fried brussel sprouts, again, drowned in butter and spices, the outside slightly crispy, and the inside bursting with flavor and holding the butter from the pan.


----------



## Tracii

I made tacos and refried beans.
Had a salad which was yummy.
Had 6 tacos then two hamburger buns with taco meat and salsa and another helping of refried beans and tortilla chips.
Had a Dairy Queen butterfinger blizzard for dessert.
Pretty stuffed which feels good.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> I made tacos and refried beans.
> Had a salad which was yummy.
> Had 6 tacos then two hamburger buns with taco meat and salsa and another helping of refried beans and tortilla chips.
> Had a Dairy Queen butterfinger blizzard for dessert.
> Pretty stuffed which feels good.



** poke poke **


----------



## Rojodi

Mini subs at work, to celebrate a new contract with four new companies:

ham and cheese
turkey and bacon
roast beef
Italian meats 

Cookies and cupcakes, too. 


We had a mini-party in my office :wubu:


----------



## Tracii

Stuff it in there Ro we don't want you starving yourself LOL

*poke poke* on you too Amanda Lynn.
Steering wheel touching your belly yet?


----------



## Rojodi

"Polish" style hot dog

Imagine Kosher dog with best pork added, topped with mustard, onions, sauerkraut, and relish.


----------



## LeoGibson

Cottage cheese with two handfuls of blueberries and a handful of sweet and salty trail mix thrown in.


----------



## Rojodi

Smoked turkey box from Starbucks.
I love when the son closes on Thursdays, when they have to toss food out.


----------



## traceg

Just finished two plates of spaghetti and meatballs with a side of ribs and im enjoying an extra helping of triple choc cake with vanilla ice cream


----------



## AmyJo1976

traceg said:


> Just finished two plates of spaghetti and meatballs with a side of ribs and im enjoying an extra helping of triple choc cake with vanilla ice cream


Side of ribs lol!


----------



## Orchid

I just finished making orange candied peel so tasting a few strips whilst they are still warm. Added a little of the leftover orange syrup to a cup of tea.


----------



## traceg

Plates and plates of nachos and wings


----------



## Jay78

Entenmann’s Chocolate frosted donuts from the fridge!!


----------



## jakemcduck

I was going to go to bed early but I decided on pancakes for second dinner instead. I should sleep well now after that syrupy stack.


----------



## Tracii

On vacation this week so been eating a bit more than usual.


----------



## da3ley

traceg said:


> Plates and plates of nachos and wings


Yummy!


----------



## da3ley

Orchid said:


> I just finished making orange candied peel so tasting a few strips whilst they are still warm. Added a little of the leftover orange syrup to a cup of tea.


Orange candy peel Is that to dip in chocolate? Sounds good.


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Lunchtime at work. A bagel sandwich with salami and provolone, some lime-cilantro rice-a-roni, cinnamon applesauce, and some ice water to wash it down.


----------



## ChattyBecca

Blueberry pop tarts and chocolate milk.


----------



## Tracyarts

Overnight oats. With cinnamon, cinnamon infused honey, walnuts, chia seeds, raisins, and vanilla cashew milk.


----------



## BigElectricKat

A miniature Hershey's! (yes, just one)


----------



## Rojodi

Multi Vegetable salad with a balsamic vinaigrette, two hot dogs, and some potato chips. The payment for cooking for the neighbor while she hosts a "No, really, we are working" party by her pool.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Cheddar wurst smoked sausage, cheddar cheese and popcorn.


----------



## DragonFly

Lightly salted potato chips


----------



## ChattyBecca

For my Mid-Westerners... Casey's breakfast pizza and jelly donuts.


----------



## Rojodi

Leftover Chinese: pork lo mein and vegetable fried rice.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Fried rice it the best!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Sitting by a friends pool eating this...


----------



## Fuzzy

Hershey's Special Dark with Almonds


----------



## Fuzzy

Jalapeno chili cheese dogs.. heartburn will get me at 4am.. but so worth it now..


----------



## jakemcduck

Leftovers from yesterday's cookout with scrambled eggs. Smoked sausage, grilled marinated chicken, smoked cheese, biscuits...


----------



## Tracyarts

Strawberries. Amazingly flavorful perfectly ripe organic strawberries. About a pound of them.


----------



## Jessiegirl

A Milky Way Midnight Dark


----------



## traceg

Massive amounts of ice cream ,it hot!


----------



## BigElectricKat

I'm eating... wait. You said "what"? I thought I read "who". My bad.


----------



## DragonFly

BigElectricKat said:


> I'm eating... wait. You said "what"? I thought I read "who". My bad.


Ha! With Fava Beans?


----------



## GordoNegro

Five Guys Double Cheeseburger and Peanut Oil Fries.


----------



## DragonFly

GordoNegro said:


> Five Guys Double Cheeseburger and Peanut Oil Fries.



I have had a craving for 5guys for weeks!!!!! I will get my burger!


----------



## jrose123

....the bottom of a bag of tortilla chips....crunchy bits, salt, oiliness and great roasted corn flavor. Yum.


----------



## Ms Christal

Cocoa puffs with marshmallows!!


----------



## ChattyBecca

jrose123 said:


> ....the bottom of a bag of tortilla chips....crunchy bits, salt, oiliness and great roasted corn flavor. Yum.


I love the bottom of Doritos bags and Vinegar and Salt chips for the same reasons. Yumm-O!


----------



## BigElectricKat

DragonFly said:


> Ha! With Fava Beans?


Not that kind of eating!


----------



## DragonFly

BigElectricKat said:


> Not that kind of eating!


Mwhahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Special Dark nuggets. Trying to have the patience to let them melt in my mouth. So chocolatey.


----------



## Jay78

Tuna sandwich, original sun chips, Cheetos, peanuts and shortly Oreo ice cream


----------



## SplendidMarble

Pizza, for now. I might have to venture out later for something sweet to eat because I don’t have anything in the house and I need at least one sweet thing to eat every day.


----------



## jakemcduck

Can't quite figure out the craving, so a little of everything.


----------



## The Norwegian




----------



## SSBHM

Ordered a XL Hawaiian Pizza from Dominos for lunch, but on the way had to stop for 3 gordito cheese crunch tacos at Taco Bell - I was hungry and thought about the long, long 10 minute car ride home before I could eat pizza. 

After devouring the pizza, since I was still very hungry, I dived into a pint of Chunkey Monkey Ben & Jerry's. Ahhh, got to have something sweet after all that spicy food.


----------



## traceg

Three pounds of wings followed by an XL peppotoni and mushroom pizza


----------



## AmyJo1976

Picked up some hot fries today! Haven't had them in ages.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

I like the Andy Capp cheddar fries,I could eat a whole bag...Oh wait,I have before.


----------



## LumpySmile

Found a pumpkin brioche at wallyworld last night. It's very good and super soft!


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

Peaches! It's peach season here in southern Ontario.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Lizzie_Jones said:


> Peaches! It's peach season here in southern Ontario.


Peaches are delish!


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

AmyJo1976 said:


> Peaches are delish!


I know. I have gone through a 3 litre basket in 24 hours...and it's my 5th basket.


----------



## SSBHM

You gals are making me want peaches like something crazy!


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

SSBHM said:


> You gals are making me want peaches like something crazy!


I intend to eat my fill of them. Local area peaches only come around once a year.


----------



## SSBHM

Ok, off to the farmers market! 

Peaches!

Plus they have a great pizza hall. It's a win win!


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

SSBHM said:


> Ok, off to the farmers market!
> 
> Peaches!
> 
> Plus they have a great pizza hall. It's a win win!



Hate to tell you all this but I'm no fan of pizza.


----------



## DragonFly

Frozen twizzkers- big headache and the sugar and cold combo seems to help


----------



## Orchid

Last piece of the brie cheese.


----------



## Maize

Vegetarian cabbage rolls if I get off my butt and go get them.


----------



## ChattyBecca

Reese's peanut butter cups.


----------



## Jay78

The perfect food!!


----------



## SSBHM

Thinking about making pancakes for dinner tonight. Just sounds good. 
I'll make a few different kinds - banana, pecan, chocolate chip, and of course just plain ol buttermilk. 
Have to make scrambled eggs too, and a package of sausage. Lots of butter and lots of real maple syrup too.


----------



## SneezeCheeze

A popsicle made with half & half and orange juice.

Pro tip: don't bother with salt.


----------



## Orchid

Mandarins.


----------



## SSBHM

Grilled cheese sandwiches - 
8 slices of thick artisan bread, buttered on the outside, mayo and a touch of horse radish on the inside, with thick slices of sharp cheddar cheese - fried on a large skillet. And, in the oven, I baked a package of bacon until it was crisp to add at assembly.

I indulged a bit more by making extra rich hot chocolate too - heavy cream, cocoa, sugar, plus some marshmallows.


----------



## traceg

I'm having a large pizza with an order of baked spaghetti and an array of junk food for dessert


----------



## Orchid

Piece of brie cheese.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I made a thing. It's like Rice Krispie Treats but with Nutella and corn flakes instead of marshmallow fluff and Rice Krispies. It looks like ([email protected] but tastes awesome. I am not sure why I did this. I think college finals are getting to me.


----------



## Tracyarts

Some little clementines (Halos) and a plain iced tea. This time of year when all the citrus is in season, I go through a 5 pound box of them every week.


----------



## LizzieJones

Lamb chops


----------



## Aqw

Supper time here. It'll be : soup + grilled cheese on pasta


----------



## Jay78

I just had Oreo cheesecake!!


----------



## George

m&m cookies


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Aqw said:


> Supper time here. It'll be : soup + grilled cheese on pasta


How do you eat it on pasta?


----------



## Jay78

Deviled eggs!!


----------



## bigisland

Peanuts


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

DQ oreo cookie blizzard- that I don't really want to finish now


----------



## Jay78

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> DQ oreo cookie blizzard- that I don't really want to finish now


Don’t want to finish, what does that mean lol???


----------



## bigisland

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> DQ oreo cookie blizzard- that I don't really want to finish now


Yes should have gotten the skor blizzard then you could have finish it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bigisland said:


> Yes should have gotten the skor blizzard then you could have finish it


Don't like Skor- or any candy that clings to my teeth


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jay78 said:


> Don’t want to finish, what does that mean lol???


It means I ate a lot at one place and then had a wish to not let the eating end and bought dessert. Impulse dessert buy??
I'm like that with food often times.....just have to POSSESS it but okay if I don't feel like actually eating it.


----------



## jakemcduck

Pancakes and bacon!


----------



## SSBHM

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It means I ate a lot at one place and then had a wish to not let the eating end and bought dessert. Impulse dessert buy??
> I'm like that with food often times.....just have to POSSESS it but okay if I don't feel like actually eating it.


I do that too, lots of food impulse buys. I manage to eat all of them though. 
I love feeling stuffed. Is that weird?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Red beans & rice with smoked sausage and a Bloody Maria.


----------



## 1claire

Chicken sandwich and bubble tea, it seems like my dog is kind of hungry as well as he tries to grab some snack from the pet feeder.


----------



## LizzieJones

My special scrambled eggs, bacon, tomato slices and a mug of tea (late breakfast).


----------



## BigElectricKat

Peanut butter on a cinnamon bagel.


----------



## Aqw

Shortbread


----------

